# A homoszexualitásrol



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 18)

Laura Schessinger amerikai rádiós műsorvezető egy lelki tanácsadó műsort 
vezet. Mint buzgó keresztyén, nemrég kijelentette, hogy a homoszexualitás 
megbocsáthatatlan bűn, *MERT* Leviticus (azaz Mozes harmadik könyve) 18:22 
szerint utálatos az. 
Ezen felbuzdulva ragadott tollat egy Jake nevü 
hallgatója: 

Kedves Laura doktor, Nagyon köszönöm azt az önfeláldozó faradozását, amit 
annak érdekében tesz, hogy Isten torvényeit az emberekhez közelebb hozza. 
Sokat tanultam a műsoraiból, és megpróbálom ezt a tudást minél több emberrel 
megosztani. Ha például valaki megpróbálja homoszexuális életvitelét elöttem 
megvédeni, egyszerien emlékeztetem Lev. 18:22-re, ahol világosan le van 
írva, hogy ez bűn, és ezzel véget is vetek a vitának. 

Mindazonáltal néhány torvény értelmezésében és végrehajtásában szükségem 
lenne a tanácsára. 

a) Ha az áldozóoltárnál bikát áldozok, tudom (Lev. 1:9, illetve Lev 1:3,17), 
hogy az Úrnak kedves illatú az. A problémát a szomszédaim jelentik, akiknek 
ez az illat egyáltalán nem kedves. Leölhetem-e őket? 

B) Szeretnem a lányomat eladni rabszolgának, amint ezt Exodus 21:7 
megengedi. Ön szerint mi lenne a méltányos ár érte manapság? 

c) Tudom, hogy nem szabad olyan nővel kapcsolatot teremtenem, aki a havibaj tisztátalan állapotában van. (Lev. 15:19-24). A probléma csak az, hogy miből lehet ezt tudni? Megpróbáltam megkérdezni, de a legtöbb nő nagyon furcsán és pironkodva reagált a kérdésre. 

d) Lev. 25:44 kijelenti, hogy szomszédos nemzetségek fiai és lányai közül vehetek magamnak rabszolgákat. Az egyik barátom szerint ez a törvény a mexikóiakra érvényes, de a kanadaiakra nem. Meg tudná magyarázni, hogy miért ne lehetnének nekem kanadai rabszolgáim? 

e) Az egyik szomszédom mindig szombaton dolgozik. Exodus 35:2 
világosan kimondja, hogy az ilyet meg kell őlni. Erkölcsileg kötelezhető vagyok rá, hogy saját kezüleg öljem meg? 

f) Az egyik barátom szerint az úszószárny és pikkely nélküli vizi 
állatok (pl. kagylók vagy homár) fogyasztásának büne (Lev. 11:10), 
nem olyan utálatos, mint a homoszexualitás bűne. Én ezzel nem értek 
egyet. Állást foglalna ebben a kérdésben? 

g) Lev. 21:20 szerint ha szembetegségem van, az Úr oltárát nem 
közelithetem meg. Be kell vallanom, hogy olvasószemüveget használok. 
Teljesen élesnek kell lennie a látásomnak, vagy itt van azért egy kis játéktér? 

h) A legtöbb barátom vágatja a haját, illetve borotválja a 
szakállát, beleértve a pajeszát is, holott ez Lev. 19:27 szerint 
egyértelműen tilos. Milyen halálnemet javasol nekik? 


i) Lev. 11:8-ból tudom, hogy ha döglött disznó bőrét illetem, 
tisztátalan leszek. A kérdésem, hogy szabad-e futballoznom, ha 
cérnakesztyűt húzok? 

j) A nagybátyámnak van egy kis háztájija. Megsérti Lev. 19:19-et, 
mert a földjébe kétféle magot vet. Ezenkivűl a felesége olyan ruhát 
hord, ami kétféle anyagból (pamut/poliészter) keszült. Most tényleg 
össze kell hívnom az egész gyülekezetet (Lev. 24:16), hogy 
megkövezzük őket, vagy pedig elég, ha meghitt családi körben 
lefolytatott ceremónia keretében megégetjük őket, amint ez azok 
esetében megengedett, akik az anyósukkal hálnak (Lev. 20:14)? 

Tudom, hogy Ön ezeknek a torvényeknek nagy ismerője, ezért biztosan 
utat tud mutatni ezekben a kérdésekben. 

Meg egyszer köszönöm, hogy a rádióban végzett munkájával folyamatosan emlékeztet minket arra, hogy az Úr torvényei örökérvényűek és megváltoztathatatlanok. 
Az Ön odaadó rajongója: 
Jake


----------



## Repülős (2004 Augusztus 18)

Na, na Csöcsi!

Téged nagyon érdekel ez a téma! :


----------



## dialuna (2004 Augusztus 18)

Ez jó vót! :rohog


----------



## anonim (2004 Augusztus 19)

Dr Laura Schlessinger miota buzgo kereszteny?
Sok sok musorat hallgattam melyben sohasem tett emlitest errol.
Sot valahany musoraban nem feledkezik meg sohasem arrol hogy vallasat(melyet gyakorol)tudassa halgatoival.
:meghajolo :meghajolo


----------



## Boszi (2004 Augusztus 19)

Dr. Schlessinger kereszteny volt de jo par eve felvette a zsido vallast. Sokszor hallgattam ot, birtam mert jol oda mondta a velemenyet, habar sok mindenben nem ertettem vele egyet. De vegre valaki, aki minden udvariaskodas es cukor papir csomagolas nelkul mondta ki diagnosztikajat es egyben tanacsat a sok mulya kerdesekre, problemakra.


----------



## anonim (2004 Augusztus 19)

> _Originally posted by Boszi_@Aug 18 2004, 05:24 PM
> * Dr. Schlessinger kereszteny volt de jo par eve felvette a zsido vallast. Sokszor hallgattam ot, birtam mert jol oda mondta a velemenyet, habar sok mindenben nem ertettem vele egyet. De vegre aki minden udvariaskodas es cukor papir csomagolas nelkul mondta ki diagnosztikajat es egyben tanacsat a sok mulya kerdesekre, problemakra. *


 Kereszteny anyatol es zsido apatol szuletett. 
Ezek szerint meglett keresztelve?


----------



## lilli (2004 Augusztus 19)

> _Originally posted by anonim_@Aug 18 2004, 05:46 PM
> *
> Kereszteny anyatol es zsido apatol szuletett.
> Ezek szerint meglett keresztelve? *


 az apja amerikai zsido aki a masodik vilaghaboruban osszeismerkedett egy olasz lannyal, aki az anyja lett..
egyebkent a neve:Laura Schlessinger (<s>Schessinger</s>)

kerdesedre valaszolva:
Igen! meg lett keresztelve ("While baptized as a Catholic, Schlessinger converted to Judaism as an adult. ")

szegeny anyukaja (Yolanda Ceccovini Schessinger) nemreg halt meg Floridaban, 
honapokig a kihult teste volt a lakasban, hogy senki nem is tudta!

kepzeld el amikor hirdeti: "honor thy father and mother" 

utalta az anyjat, hogy az nem is vicc, kozben 'jo tanacsokat' ad masoknak, hogy oldjak meg a problemaikat, kozben NINCS is ra kepzese, es masban a gerendat ...

Okay! hogy nagy a szaja, es ami a sziven a szajan!, de vki predikal eljen ugy is, minimum az!
Talk the talk, walk the walk!


----------



## Boszi (2004 Augusztus 19)

Csak kevesen elnek ugy ahogy predikalnak is. Dr. Schlessinger megerezte a penz szagat es rajta kapott a lehetosegen....annyi.


----------



## anonim (2004 Augusztus 19)

Lilly!
Kosz az infot.... :meghajolo


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Augusztus 19)

Most, hogy felvilágosítottak ezekről a dolgokról, azt hiszem lemegyek egy kis mészárlásra.


----------



## Ernoe (2004 Augusztus 19)

csocsike
A levél jo részét viccesnek és találonak éreztem. cool 

Egyet nem értek, én mindig ugy tudtam, hogy a "zsidoság" anyai uton öröklödik mert az apaságot gyakran vitatni lehet. :wacko: 

A vicc szempontjábol mindegy, mert ugy a keresztények mind a zsidok ugyanazt a könyvet olvassák. (Az utobbiak számára azonban nincs dogma, tévedhetetlen egyházi képviselö.)


----------



## lilli (2004 Augusztus 19)

_Csak kevesen elnek ugy ahogy predikalnak_ 
Vajh ez a norm?



> _Originally posted by Boszi_@Aug 18 2004, 07:11 PM
> * penz szagat es rajta kapott a lehetosegen....annyi. *



nevet a bankig...
közben ugyanazt teszi, mint ami ellen sikraszáll...

a kimondott szavaknak súlya van, amit mond következményekkel bir...


----------



## anonim (2004 Augusztus 20)

> _Originally posted by lilli_@Aug 19 2004, 04:06 PM
> *
> 
> a kimondott szavaknak súlya van, amit mond következményekkel bir... *


 Igen. 
A parasztembernel.
(tisztelettel) :meghajolo :meghajolo


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 29)

Ez a nevezetes Jake-féle levél csak egy KACSA (HOAX). Pihent agya volt annak, aki kitalálta. Csak az a baj, hogy nem igaz. De ettől még azért elég jól el lehet róla beszélgetni.

Elméleti kérdés azoknak, akik az ilyesmiben jártasak:
Zsidó-e az, akinek csak az apja zsidó és ráadásul meg is keresztelték. Úgy értem, mielőtt levetette magáról a kereszténységet. Egy rabbit hallottam arról értekezni egy éjszakai műsorban, hogy a zsidó az anyján keresztül zsidó, és ezt a kiváltságol a zsidó nőtöl nem szabad elvenni.


----------



## Balyusz47 (2004 Augusztus 29)

Szoval EN a homosexualitast nem tarom bunnek,viszont a reklamozasat,es az eroszakos terjesztesuket,a fiatalsag megrontasat,es a homokossag alami szintreemeleset az emberiseg ellen elkovetett bunnek tartom.Mindenki tartsa a negy falkozott a szexualis hajlamat es ne tegye undorito,gusztustalan koz szemlere.


----------



## kati (2004 Augusztus 30)

Azt hiszem, hogy Jake letezett-e vagy nem, az mindegy, egesz egyszeruen az iroja beakarta bizonyitani Laura S. örult, degeneralt mondasat a homosexualisokkal szemben. A homosexualitas termeszetes, hogy nem bun, de mire celozol 
Bajusz47 
hogy bunnek tartod a fiatalok megrontasat, a homokossag elemi szintreemeleset .
Ez azt hiszem magyarazatra szorul, tekintve, hogy a homoszexualis, lesbiana emberek, nök ugyanolyan emberek, mint barkimas, de nem ellentetes, hanem sajat nemjet szereti. Mennyiben rontja vagy befolyasolja ez mas embert?


----------



## zajec (2004 Augusztus 30)

A homoszexualitás (leszbosz) a társadalom szempontjából deviáns viselkedés hiszen (alapvetően)képtelen az utódnemzésre és nem ad megfelelő viselkedési mintát egy felnövő gyermeknek (apaszerep,anyaszerep,feromonok etc).
Függetlenül attól mennyire szép a számomra ha két csodálatos nő szereti egymást.
Hiszen mindkét nő nőies és (alapvetően)természetes testrészeket használnak rendeltetésszerűen örömszerzésre,viselkedésük harmónikus.
És függetlenül attól mennyire undorító a számomra ha két férfi szeretkezik egymással mert a viselkedések ebben az esetben számomra természetellenesek és diszharmónikusak.
A magam részéről ott látom a problémát ha elismerjük a viselkedésüket jogosnak akkor teljes joggal rendelkeznek és ezt kihasználva akár kisgyermekeket is felnevelhetnek ahogy nálunk is volt rá példa,ami megitélésem szeint abnormális. :angry:


----------



## kati (2004 Augusztus 30)

Mar mennyire lenne masabb, hogy ket ferfi, mint ket nö szereti egymast. Mindket esetben örörmszerzesre hasznaljak a termeszetes reszeiket. Mitöl lenne ket nö harmonikus es ket ferfi nem? Hogy utodokat ki akar nemzeni vagy szulni vagy egyaltalan felnevelni, az teljesen individuel. Nagyon sok nönel jobb, ha nem szulte volna meg a gyereket vagy nem ö nevelne! Több valasnal az apanak itelik oda a gyerekeket es semmi problema nincs, hogy felnevelje. Itt nalunk van, hogy ket fiu, hazasok es gyereket nevelnek, akit örökbefogadtak. Es? Ugyanolyan joguk van hozza, ha bebizonyitottan peldasan teszik azt.


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Augusztus 30)

> _Originally posted by Balyusz47_@Aug 29 2004, 06:23 AM
> * Szoval EN a homosexualitast nem tarom bunnek,viszont a reklamozasat,es az eroszakos terjesztesuket,a fiatalsag megrontasat,es a homokossag alami szintreemeleset az emberiseg ellen elkovetett bunnek tartom.Mindenki tartsa a negy falkozott a szexualis hajlamat es ne tegye undorito,gusztustalan koz szemlere. *


 De akkor a rekámokból, filemekből is takarítsunk ki minden szexualitást, és legyen olyan, mint a cocilizmusban! Kitakarni, cenzúrázni!


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Augusztus 30)

> _Originally posted by zajec_@Aug 30 2004, 05:01 PM
> * A homoszexualitás (leszbosz) a társadalom szempontjából deviáns viselkedés hiszen (alapvetően)képtelen az utódnemzésre és nem ad megfelelő viselkedési mintát egy felnövő gyermeknek (apaszerep,anyaszerep,feromonok etc).
> Függetlenül attól mennyire szép a számomra ha két csodálatos nő szereti egymást.
> Hiszen mindkét nő nőies és (alapvetően)természetes testrészeket használnak rendeltetésszerűen örömszerzésre,viselkedésük harmónikus.
> ...


 Ezt én sem értem. Nőknek lehet, pasiknak nem? Gyerekeket megrontani csak pasik tudnak? Kicsit kezdem úgy érezni, hogy eddig a nők bűnhődtek mindenért, mert Puttana Eva leszedte az almát, most meg minden bűn forrása a férfi. 
Ja, és mi köze az egészhez a feromonoknak?


----------



## Boszi (2004 Augusztus 30)

> _Originally posted by kati_@Aug 30 2004, 11:12 AM
> * Mar mennyire lenne masabb, hogy ket ferfi, mint ket nö szereti egymast. Mindket esetben örörmszerzesre hasznaljak a termeszetes reszeiket. Mitöl lenne ket nö harmonikus es ket ferfi nem? Hogy utodokat ki akar nemzeni vagy szulni vagy egyaltalan felnevelni, az teljesen individuel. Nagyon sok nönel jobb, ha nem szulte volna meg a gyereket vagy nem ö nevelne! Több valasnal az apanak itelik oda a gyerekeket es semmi problema nincs, hogy felnevelje. Itt nalunk van, hogy ket fiu, hazasok es gyereket nevelnek, akit örökbefogadtak. Es? Ugyanolyan joguk van hozza, ha bebizonyitottan peldasan teszik azt. *


 Habar ez a tema mar egy regen leragott csont.... orulok hogy ez a velemenyed Kati


----------



## kati (2004 Augusztus 30)

Köszi Boszi, hogy velem ertesz, de en nem tudtam, hogy ez egy regi tema, en csak hirtelen rakattintottam es olvasas utan mar bizseregtek az ujjaim!


----------



## zajec (2004 Augusztus 30)

Kati.
Két nő úgy szeretheti egymást,hogy mindketten nőiesek,ha két férfi szereti egymást akkor legalább az egyik nőiesen viselkedik ami SZÁMOMRA (ahogy korábban is teleírtam szubjektív jelzőkkel a hozzászólásom) undorító.
A gyereknevelésnél fontos az apa és anyaszerep,csonkacsaládnál a gyerek kiválasztja magának a hiányzót a környzetéből (edző,tanár,szomszéd) ha két azonosnemű nevel egy gyermeket ott nem a természetes viselkedésre szocializálódik,károsodik a személyisége (a legtöbb pszihológus szerint) és nem ő döntötte el kik között nőljön fel. Tudom a természetes szülőknél sem de az legalább egy természet törvényei szerinti alapállapot.


----------



## zajec (2004 Augusztus 30)

Ja kati csak egy kérdésem lett volna te a saját gyermekedet rábíznád-e két homokosra?
Ahmed nem akarok itt tudományos előadást tartani de a fiúgyermek számára nagyon fontos az édesanya illata, és a kislánynak az apa büdös izzadságszaga a fizikai munkát követően.
Felnőtt korodban is meghatározóak a feromonok,bár kevesen tudnak róla.


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Augusztus 30)

> _Originally posted by zajec_@Aug 30 2004, 05:30 PM
> *
> A gyereknevelésnél fontos az apa és anyaszerep,csonkacsaládnál a gyerek kiválasztja magának a hiányzót a környzetéből (edző,tanár,szomszéd) ha két azonosnemű nevel egy gyermeket ott nem a természetes viselkedésre szocializálódik,károsodik a személyisége (a legtöbb pszihológus szerint) és nem ő döntötte el kik között nőljön fel. Tudom a természetes szülőknél sem de az legalább egy természet törvényei szerinti alapállapot. *


 Mert akkor ebben az esetben nem választhat ki pótlékot a környezetből? Á, meddő vita.


----------



## Repülős (2004 Augusztus 30)

Nem hiszem kísérletezni kellene gyerekekkel. Tudtomal MO-n is több száz házaspár vár arra, hogy gyereket fogadhason örökbe. 
Ámbár lehet, hogy Ahmet a férfi-nő kapcsolatot ódivatú szokásnak tartja.


----------



## zajec (2004 Augusztus 30)

Ahmed
Ha megfigyeled a homo párok között is kialakul a nőies és a férfias viselkedés, (vajon miért) csak az indíttatások mások mint a természetes pároknál,ezért nem keres "Pótlékot" a gyerek,mint a kínai piacon Olyan mint az igazi de csak hasonló.


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Augusztus 30)

> _Originally posted by Koppány_@Aug 30 2004, 05:44 PM
> * Ámbár lehet, hogy Ahmet a férfi-nő kapcsolatot ódivatú szokásnak tartja. *


 Célozgatunk, csúsztatgatunk? :angry:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 30)

> _Originally posted by zajec_@Aug 30 2004, 11:01 AM
> * A homoszexualitás (leszbosz) a társadalom szempontjából deviáns viselkedés hiszen (alapvetően)képtelen az utódnemzésre és nem ad megfelelő viselkedési mintát egy felnövő gyermeknek (apaszerep,anyaszerep,feromonok etc).
> Függetlenül attól mennyire szép a számomra ha két csodálatos nő szereti egymást.
> Hiszen mindkét nő nőies és (alapvetően)természetes testrészeket használnak rendeltetésszerűen örömszerzésre,viselkedésük harmónikus.
> ...


 bocs... leszbosz-t a noi szerelemre hasznaltak...nem kotekedeskeppen jegyeznem meg <_< 
tarsadalmilag devians?.... nem is kerdem melyik "tarsadalomra" gondoltal... gorog, romai?...  szamodra a joval hamarabb es korabbi tarsadalmak altal elfogadott minta - ket ferfi szerelme - a devians... miert? mert egy masik tarsadalomban elsz... mitol biztos, hogy ez a jobb?
..megertelek a ket no leszbian szerelme lattan mit erzel, csak elfeleded, hogy valszeg ami alapjan te igy itelsz azt a mediaban lattad... a valosag ennel azert kicsit masabb, ahogy nem minden no gyonyoru, s bizony a leszbien parok kozott igenis ki alakul ugyan ugy a ferfiasabban viselkedo egyed!
s vegul a velemenyem, hogy jo apa vagy anya barki lehet, fuggetlenul a nemetol.
Lehet egy gyermeket egyedul nevelo ferfi-apa ugyanolyan gondos, aggodo tigrismama, ahogy lehet egy gyermeket egyedul nevelo noi-mama talponalloba jaro alkoholista.... tudom sarkitottam.
en mindenkeppen mint ember neznem az orogbefogado szuloket, s nem a nemuket...


----------



## kati (2004 Augusztus 30)

A szerelemben nem az a lenyeg, hogy ki mennyire nöiesen viselkedik, ket lesbian közul az egyik mindig a ffiassaghoz van közelebb es a homosexualisoknal ugyanigy, de ez szamukra nem lenyeges, tekintve, hogy szeretik egymast es kivanjak egymast.
Ezt soha senki nem tudja bebizonyitani, mert nem igy van, hogy aki ket homoval nö fel, az karosodik, hallo! emberekröl beszelunk meg mindig, nem marslakokrol! Ugyanugy esznek-isznak, dolgoznak, sirnak, nevetnek, olvasnak, filmet neznek, szinhazba jarnak, zenet hallgatnak, erzeseik, stb. vannak.Nalunk olyan is van, aki hazas es ket nö es gyerekuk van, hol a ferfi akkor? Persze, hogy kell egy gyereknek egy apa-ideal, de az nem mindig a sajat apja. Azzal nem ideal egy ferfi, hogy a csaladhoz tartozik. A gyereknek az-az ideal, aki szereti, felti, törödik vele, jatszik vele, majd tanul vele, tanitja, okitja, esetleg sportol vagy hobbyt uz vele. Ami persze nem is zarja ki, hogy az apa-anya csalad muködik, es hala I-nek, ha muködik, ´mert az sem mindig ugy van. 
Mi az a kerdes, hogy rabiznam-e a gyerekeimet, mintha halalba kuldenem öket.
Voltak homo-ismeröseink, nekik is vannak, es ha meg mindig nem tiszta, akkor ugyanolyan emberek, mint barki mas.


----------



## starter (2004 Augusztus 30)

> _Originally posted by kati_@Aug 30 2004, 09:38 PM
> *
> Voltak homo-ismeröseink, nekik is vannak, es ha meg mindig nem tiszta, akkor ugyanolyan emberek, mint barki mas. *


 Nocsak! Ugyanolyan emberek, mint bárki más?
Aki még emlékszik, régen ezt úgy hivták, ami: fajtalankodás.


----------



## Repülős (2004 Augusztus 30)

Azt hiszem, hogy igazatok van! Tényleg az a legfontosabb probléma, hogy a homokosok gyereket neveljenek! :meghajolo

Kati!

Svédországban azért adnak homokosoknak már gyereket örökbe, mert a normális párkapcsolatúak nem jelentkeznek gyerekért?


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 31)

> _Originally posted by starter+Aug 30 2004, 02:53 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (starter @ Aug 30 2004, 02:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-kati_@Aug 30 2004, 09:38 PM
> *
> Voltak homo-ismeröseink, nekik is vannak, es ha meg mindig nem tiszta, akkor ugyanolyan emberek, mint barki mas. *


Nocsak! Ugyanolyan emberek, mint bárki más?
Aki még emlékszik, régen ezt úgy hivták, ami: fajtalankodás. [/b][/quote]
Starter? ne ma!... az oralis sexet is fajtalankodasnak titulaltak... na ehhez mit szoltok fiuk?  
Kati meno 
ps. mondja meg mar valaki nekem, hogy miert iteljuk el a hasonlo nemuek kapcsolatat, s miert tudjuk elfogadni, ha valamelyik sztar csinalja mindezt?
... egyes fiuk biztos nyalcsorgatva neztek amint Madonna Britnivel csokolodzott... magva ugyan nincs a dolognak, de azert tetszet ugye??? ha a Luc Gizi csinalja ezt a Bena Marival , akkor meg undorito mert se nem hiresek, se nem "szepek".. mert ugye zajec elfogadna a dolgok feltetlezve, hogy "ket szep noi test".... 
... Freddi Mercury-t elfogadtuk, hogy egy moszkvai balettanccossal el, s csapoltak is neki rendesen fiuk lanyok akar otthon is... 
...Markus Laszlorol Mensaros Laszlorol mindenki tudta, hogy nem a nokert rajonganak... kevesebb szerepet kaptak az "atkosban"?... NEM!.... 
mitol jobb egy olyan apa vagy anyai mintakep -szabvanyos csaladi kort vegyunk- aki megcsalja a parjat?...ez valahogy nem jutott eszukbe a tisztelt ferfi-forumtarsaknak?...vajon ez milyen torest, lelki elvaltozast, eloiteletet okozhat egy gyerekben egesz eletre szoloan?...


----------



## starter (2004 Augusztus 31)

namerthahozzám közeledne egy homokos orálisan, akkoraz nem is lenne fajtalanlodás szerinted? Gigi?


----------



## Ernoe (2004 Augusztus 31)

Katinak itt teljes mértékben igaza van. (Aug 30 2004, 02:38 PM ) A lényeg az emberi kapcsoat. 
Aki ezt nem látja be az vagy egymagában élö, gumibabával hancurozo, önkielégitö vixes, vagy csak azért házas, hogy ne kelljen fizetni a dugásért. Mert nálla nem a kölcsönösség, a személy hanem csak a lyuk a fontos.

Egy mathematika könyvben, a saccolási feladatoknál olvastam egy kérdést:
Hány meddö ejakulatio történik a világon naponta, és ez hány milliárd céljáttévesztette spermiumot jelent? Ugyanolyan érdekes szám a menstruáciok napi száma a világon.
Az egészet vezsd össze a születési aránnyal! 

Megjoslom, hogy orjási számu örökösödési sejt lát naponta napvilágot anélkül, hogy "célját" elérné. Ennek ellenére "tulnépesedésröl" beszélünk.

Tehát semmi félelem, a "homoszexualitás" nem veszélyezteti az emberiség tulélését.

Még nem kell a spermabankba vinned a megsporoltakat starter! szivar


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Augusztus 31)

> _Originally posted by starter_@Aug 30 2004, 02:53 PM
> * Nocsak! Ugyanolyan emberek, mint bárki más?
> Aki még emlékszik, régen ezt úgy hivták, ami: fajtalankodás. *


 Starter, az olyan régen volt már, hogy mi tényleg nem emlékszünk rá. Te?


----------



## zajec (2004 Augusztus 31)

Gigi.
Azért írtam zárójelben a leszboszt mert hasonlóan a homóhoz az is deviáns.
Ja és a "ki alakul"egybe írandó de nem a kötekedés végett )

Kati továbbra sem válaszoltál a kérdeésre,
"Mi az a kerdes, hogy rabiznam-e a gyerekeimet, mintha halalba kuldenem öket"


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Augusztus 31)

> _Originally posted by elinnen+Aug 30 2004, 07:17 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (elinnen @ Aug 30 2004, 07:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Koppány_@Aug 30 2004, 06:44 PM
> *
> Ámbár lehet, hogy Ahmet a férfi-nő kapcsolatot ódivatú szokásnak tartja. *


A király nem mesztelen, csak a buták nem láthatják a ruháját. 
Itt a buta alatt értsd a hozzám hasonlókat akik nem ,,toleránsak" [/b][/quote]
Skizoid kolléga csatlakozik, csak nyugodtan. 
Már lekommunistáztak, most buzizgattok, de csak finoman, nehogy kimoderáljanak. Bizonyítsátok be, hogy zsidó is vagyok, és akkor lehetek a személyes antikrisztusotok. Vagy kell még valami, ja, legyek hozzá szinesbőrű is ugye?


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Augusztus 31)

> _Originally posted by starter+Aug 30 2004, 08:53 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (starter @ Aug 30 2004, 08:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-kati_@Aug 30 2004, 09:38 PM
> *
> Voltak homo-ismeröseink, nekik is vannak, es ha meg mindig nem tiszta, akkor ugyanolyan emberek, mint barki mas. *


Nocsak! Ugyanolyan emberek, mint bárki más?
Aki még emlékszik, régen ezt úgy hivták, ami: fajtalankodás. [/b][/quote]
Pontosabban a Vatikán meg a spanyol inkvizíció hívta így. :blink:


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Augusztus 31)

> _Originally posted by starter_@Aug 31 2004, 05:15 AM
> * namerthahozzám közeledne egy homokos orálisan, akkoraz nem is lenne fajtalanlodás szerinted? Gigi? *


 Az orális szex attól függően minősül fajtalankodásnak, hogy melyik végén állsza a [email protected]?


----------



## starter (2004 Augusztus 31)

Mit szeretnél kérdezni? Ahmet...


----------



## starter (2004 Augusztus 31)

> _Originally posted by Ernoe_@Aug 31 2004, 07:13 AM
> * Katinak itt teljes mértékben igaza van. (Aug 30 2004, 02:38 PM ) A lényeg az emberi kapcsoat.
> Aki ezt nem látja be az vagy egymagában élö, gumibabával hancurozo, önkielégitö vixes, vagy csak azért házas, hogy ne kelljen fizetni a dugásért. Mert nálla nem a kölcsönösség, a személy hanem csak a lyuk a fontos.
> 
> ...


 Ernoe, ennyire vagy képes, nem hiszek a szememnek.

"Aki ezt nem látja be, az vagy ...


----------



## kati (2004 Augusztus 31)

Kellemes reggelt, napot, ki hol van.
Folytatva a temat:
Koppany nem gondolod, hogy egesz fura mondas volt Töled, hogy Svedorszagban azert kapnak a homokos parok gyereket, mert a normalis parok mar nem akarnak örökbe fogadni? Nem kerlek a ferfi-nöi kapcsolat-ban, aki nem tud gyermeket nemzeni vagy szulni, ugyanugy es nagyobb szamban akarnak es örökölnek is gyereket.
A masik kerdes, igen voltak a gyerekeim el homokos parral kirandulni, szorakozni, leulni beszelgetesre, egyutt jatszottak zenet, mind klasszikust, mind folklort es ezzel egyutt a fiamnak leanyismerösei voltak es egy lannyal el egyutt, a lanyom pedig a fiukhoz vonzodott mindig es vonzodik is. Nem tudom es nem ertem ezt a kerdest, a homosexualitas ragalyos es meg kellett volna, hogy kapjak? Vagy a homokosok cukros bacsik es cukros nenik, akik elcsabitanak gyerekeket?
Vagy azt hitted, hogy ez egy provokativ kerdes es belesulök, mert csak a szajam jartatom?


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Augusztus 31)

Furcsa, hogy Elinnen, Starter, és Koppány nem emlékszik erre a témára amit pár hete feszegettünk a homoszexuálisok felvonulásával kapcsolatban.
Szinte ugyanazokat a kérdéseket ismételgetik mint akkor.  
Nem az a baj hogy nincsenek egy véleményen a többiekkel, hanem az, hogy sorozatban sértegetnek mindenkit aki mást mer írni mint ök. <_< 
Ez az, amit nem lehet megszokni. Ez az ami miatt (Ernö tudja), egy másik fórumról ugyanilyen viselkedésü tagok a többieket elüzték...
Szegény Kati mert még új, megpróbál magyarázni Nektek, majd Ö is feladja, mint itt már sokan. 
Igaza van Ahmetnek: Nektek csak az az "ember", aki fehér, katolikus, és hetero.
Nagyon beszükült egy szemlélet, bravo! Büszkék lehettek magatokra! :angry: 
Bár az is kiderült itt, hogy Elinnen nem is tudja azt sem, hogy Ö valójában kicsoda. :wacko:


----------



## Spanky (2004 Augusztus 31)

> _Originally posted by kati_@Aug 31 2004, 07:57 AM
> *
> Koppany nem gondolod, hogy egesz fura mondas volt Töled, hogy Svedorszagban azert kapnak a homokos parok gyereket, mert a normalis parok mar nem akarnak örökbe fogadni? *


 Ez szerimtem is fura állitás.
Azt tudom hogy itt Kanadában nagyon nehéz piciket adoptálni, mert sokkal több az aki szeretne adoptálni, mint az árva babák.
Ezért is mennek sokan külföldre (Kina, Románia, stb.) adoptálni.


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Augusztus 31)

> _Originally posted by elinnen_@Aug 31 2004, 11:00 AM
> * HA......HA......HA *


 Elinnen, tudod mi a Te bajod? Nem sértegetni akarlak esküszöm.
Éretlen vagy. Nincs elég tapasztalatod ahhoz, hogy tolerálj másokat. Majd eljön ez is-talán. Pár év múlva. Csak ne lennél ilyen átkozottul rosszindulatú.  
Abból sajna nem lehet kinöni. :rossz


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Augusztus 31)

> _Originally posted by Ági21+Aug 31 2004, 05:05 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Ági21 @ Aug 31 2004, 05:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-elinnen_@Aug 31 2004, 11:00 AM
> * HA......HA......HA *


Elinnen, tudod mi a Te bajod? Nem sértegetni akarlak esküszöm.
Éretlen vagy. Nincs elég tapasztalatod ahhoz, hogy tolerálj másokat. Majd eljön ez is-talán. Pár év múlva. Csak ne lennél ilyen átkozottul rosszindulatú.  
Abból sajna nem lehet kinöni. :rossz [/b][/quote]
Jó, tudni, hogy nem vagyok egyedül.


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Augusztus 31)

> _Originally posted by elinnen_@Aug 31 2004, 05:28 PM
> * Ismered a hatásmechanizmust?
> Amit sokszor elmondanak, azt elhiszik az emberek akkor is ha nem igaz. *


 Gondolom ezért célozgattok a szexuális érdeklődésemre.

Amennyire megismertelek, az nekem elég volt, és a mai napon melléd raktam Koppányt is, bár eddig értelmes embernek tartottam, akinek más a véleménye, mint az enyém.


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 31)

> _Originally posted by starter_@Aug 30 2004, 11:15 PM
> * namerthahozzám közeledne egy homokos orálisan, akkoraz nem is lenne fajtalanlodás szerinted? Gigi? *


 ket malomba orolunk, Starter?   
... amint irtam: az oralis sexet is fajtalankodasnak minositik... nem irtam ki kihez (no ferfihez, vagy hasonlo nemuek) "kozelit"...


----------



## starter (2004 Augusztus 31)

> _Originally posted by Ági21_@Aug 31 2004, 05:55 PM
> * Furcsa, hogy Elinnen, Starter, és Koppány nem emlékszik erre a témára amit pár hete feszegettünk a homoszexuálisok felvonulásával kapcsolatban.
> Szinte ugyanazokat a kérdéseket ismételgetik mint akkor.
> Nem az a baj hogy nincsenek egy véleményen a többiekkel, hanem az, hogy sorozatban sértegetnek mindenkit aki mást mer írni mint ök. <_<
> ...


_Katinak itt teljes mértékben igaza van. (Aug 30 2004, 02:38 PM ) A lényeg az emberi kapcsoat. 
Aki ezt nem látja be az vagy egymagában élö, gumibabával hancurozo, önkielégitö vixes, vagy csak azért házas, hogy ne kelljen fizetni a dugásért. Mert nálla nem a kölcsönösség, a személy hanem csak a lyuk a fontos._

*Ezt nevetséges erőlködésnek tartom. Gondolathiányos gyatra próbálkozás, a pofámba önteni a bilit....*

..................................................................................

Szerintem homoszexualitás és más aberrációk sem normálisak, lehet őket kezelni, de mivel ez nem mindig gyógyítható, jobb ha az egyén elfogadja magát, de igyekszik úgy viselkedni hogy ezzel a *normális* embereket ne befolyásolja. 
Mint ahogy ha a szadomazo is csak otthon a szobában éli ki magát a hasonló beállítottságú társával addig nincs baj, ám amint az utcán szegecsezett korbáccsal mászkál, és büszkén hirdeti, népszerűsíti, az már komoly probléma. Amiről te is beszélsz, amikor meglátok két lányt *divatból* smárolni, pukkadjatok - hát felfordul a gyomrom és felmegy bennem az ideg rendesen. 
Én úgy gondolom, hogy minden homoszexuális beteg és igen is segitségre lenne szüksége - nem _toleranciára _és *esketésre*!

Ha valakinek hiányzik valami miatt a lába nem azt várja el, hogy mindenki felkötött lábbal fusson, hogy neki is egyenlöek legyenk az esélyei - hanem saját neki rendezett futóversenyen idnuljon.
Márpedig a házasság intézménye lassan felkötött lábbá válik! Azt sem tagadható, hogy a társadalomra is káros hatással van a homosexualitás nyilvánossá és elfogadottá tétele.
Mindamelett pedig egyre nagyobb hangsúly kerül (media) a magánélet intimitásának lezüllesztésére és a homoszexsuálisok egyre inkább közüggyé teszik, kiteregetik és propagálják gátlástalanul a magánügyüket! Ezzel ártanak a társadalomnak, a hagyományos, évezredes emberi értékket probálják egyre nagyobb hangon, szervezetten lezülleszteni, támogatást követelve - és visszaélnek a társadalom megengdö, toleráns magatartásának.

Ébresztőőőőő!


----------



## starter (2004 Augusztus 31)

elinnen, csak nézd meg, mit fogsz te itt kapni ezért a véleményedért a toleráns, felvilágosult tagoktóóóól....
B)


----------



## lilli (2004 Augusztus 31)

A massag tisztelete a polgari ertekrend egyik legfontosabb eleme...hiszen a massag iranti tolerancia fogalma a diktaturabol a demokraciaba vezeto atmenet egyik legfontosabb alapja.



> *pukkadjatok - hát felfordul a gyomrom és felmegy bennem az ideg rendesen.*



Megkovesedett ertekiteletekkel ellentetben allo egyeneknek nincsenek jogaik?
...csokolozni az utcan?



"Nem lehet egeszseges az a tarsadalom amelyben elitelik a kuloncoket."
((((John Stuart Mill... a liberalizmus atyja))))

Stuart Mill hires irasa "_A Szabadsagrol_"-ban (_On Liberty_), allitja addig szabad, mig masnak nem art ... ezt a legnehezebb eldonteni: *mi az, ami art?*...ahogy mindannyian jogi gyakorlatokbol jol tudjuk, addig mindenki 
artatlan amig az ellenkezoje be nem bizonyosodik.
A homosexualitas milyen termeszetes jogait serti a tarsadalom egyeb kepviseloinek? ..miutan eme cselekedet torvenybe sem utkozik?
John Stuart Mill szavaival a szabadsag annak az embernek a jogaiban nyugszik, akinek a nezetei szamodra gyuloletesek -> hozzatehetnenk: szexualis retege, sikja.


----------



## Ernoe (2004 Augusztus 31)

starter
Ne haragudj ha ilyet mondok, nem sértés a célom de te személyesen valoszinüleg még nem ismertél egyetlen homosexuális párt sem. Te összekeversz mindent, szado-mazot, perverzt, fajtalankodot, pedofilt, sátánizmust, stb. 

Ajánlom üssél már fel egy egy sexuális lexikont és tisztázd magaddal a fogalmakat mielött szétpukadsz a méregtöl.

Megkérdezhetem intim mikor nyultál magadhoz utoljára? Es ha belegondolsz hánynod kell?

A homoszexuálisak csak azért és csak addig fognak az utcára menni protestálni amig felnem fogod, hogy a világ körülötted nem olyan mint ahogy te gondoltad. 

Egyszerü matematika, két nem, négy variácio: ferfi-férfi, ferfi-nö, nö-nö, magadhoznyulás.

A természeti kiprobál minden variáciot, ha akarjuk ha nem.

Es mi legyen a testi sérültek a szexualis vágyaival? Sterilizálni kell öket mint a náci idökben?
Mi van ha valaki nem ugy néz ki mint Britney Spears, vagy Adonis?. Szabad vibrátort, gumibabát használniuk, vagy várni mig az "angyalok" elviszik az álmukat?

Nem jobb ha ezek találnak valakit aki nem csak azt látja, hogy toloszékben üllnek, hogy az testük esetleg el van állitva, hanem felismerik egymásban az egész embert. Szociális támaszai lesznek egymásnak, megosszák bajukat és örömüket egymással. Es, hogy az örömökhöz a szexualitás is hozzátartozik annak nem ök hanem a "Teremtö" az oka.


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Augusztus 31)

Elinnen! 
Gondolom nekem céloztad az egyik beírást, bár nem szólítottál meg.  Nálam ez is az intelligens társalgás része. Jól emlékszem, amikor a Love Parade-s topikban Te meg Koppány viccet csináltatok a témából,( meg a többiek beírásaiból), és jól emlékszem arra is hogy többen, normális stílusban (pl.én is) megpróbáltuk levezetni, hogy a homoszexualitás nem bün, nem saját akaratból történö elhatározás kérdése, és nem bizonyítható az sem, hogy a homo szülök rosszabbak lennének mint a heterók. A másik pedig az, hogy ha két ember az együttélést választja- annak egy jogos formája van: a házasság. Gondolj bele, milyen jogi nehézségekbe ütközik az életben az is ha egy nö és egy férfi együtt él, de nincsenek összeházasodva, hát még 2 egynemü! Mindegy hogy az egy közös ingatlan, egy betegség (netán haláleset), bonyolult örökösödési procedura.
Mivel a jog a házasságot ismeri el csak törvényesnek- kénytelenek egynemüek is házasodni- mármint ahol erre mód van. Az én szememben ez felelösségtudatra vall, és nem ítélem el. Miért nem? Mert az én jogaimat, életminöségemet, jövömet nem befolyásolja negatívan- magyarul: nem az én dolgom!
Elinnen, én nem ítéltelek el, és nem akartalak megbántani hidd el! A viselkedésed, reakcióid alapján éretlennek tartalak. Igen. Az egy állapot amin lehet változtatni, és ezen nincs is miért megsértödni. Ne aggódj, ez abszolút az én véleményem, mindig is képes voltam saját véleményt alkotni- hogy is mondtad? Nem befolyásol a "pártfogoltjaim" véleménye. Egyik topikban egy véleményen vagyunk, a másikban nem. Na és? Ettöl jó az egész. Azért még nem kell acsarkodni egymásra. Ha egy kicsit körülnéznél a Világban, látnád milyen különbözö mindenki, milyen szines, egyedi lényekböl áll! Ne akard, hogy mindenki egyforma legyen! Attól mert valaki homo, nem árt senkinek...Egészséges emberböl nem lehet buzit csinálni, ne félj!

STARTER: A dölt betüs beírás nem az én hozzászólásom. (A 11:50-es beírásodban). Kérlek legközelebb írd ki kit idézel. A homók ha felvonulnak, akkor nem a magánügyüket teregetik ki, hanem az ilyenek ellen tüntetnek mint Te is! Felhívják magukra a figyelmet, hogy minden vonatkozásban ugyanúgy élhessenek mint a heterók...hogy ne tartsák rosszabbnak, megvetendönek öket...
A divatból smárolást én is gusztustalannak tartom.
Jó éjt:


----------



## starter (2004 Augusztus 31)

> _Originally posted by Ági21_@Aug 31 2004, 09:31 PM
> *
> STARTER: A dölt betüs beírás nem az én hozzászólásom. (A 11:50-es beírásodban). Kérlek legközelebb írd ki kit idézel. A homók ha felvonulnak, akkor nem a magánügyüket teregetik ki, hanem az ilyenek ellen tüntetnek mint Te is! Felhívják magukra a figyelmet, hogy minden vonatkozásban ugyanúgy élhessenek mint a heterók...hogy ne tartsák rosszabbnak, megvetendönek öket...
> A divatból smárolást én is gusztustalannak tartom.
> Jó éjt: *


 Bocsánat, azért nem irtam ki a dőltbetűs idézethez nevet, hogz igy is jelezzem: nem volt szándékom a szerzőt beégetni. Akit érdekel, ki irta, az utánanézhet....


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Augusztus 31)

Basszus Elinnen! Neked hiába beszél az ember, látod? Olyan vagy, mint egy csökönyös szamár! Normális szóból nem értesz, ugye? Itt erölködök egy "békítö" válasszal, és le se kakálsz, annyira sem, hogy válaszolj! Inkább ültem volna le a tv elé, és ettem volna meg a dinnyét tegnapról, ahelyett hogy itt terápiázok Veled! :evil


----------



## starter (2004 Augusztus 31)

> _Originally posted by Ernoe_@Aug 31 2004, 09:10 PM
> * starter
> Ne haragudj ha ilyet mondok, nem sértés a célom de te személyesen valoszinüleg még nem ismertél egyetlen homosexuális párt sem. Te összekeversz mindent, szado-mazot, perverzt, fajtalankodot, pedofilt, sátánizmust, stb.
> 
> ...


Ernoe, ez aztán a kavarás részedről'
Tudatában vagy esetleg miröl irsz?


----------



## Garfi (2004 Augusztus 31)

Elolvasgatva ezt a topicot párszor hozzászóltam volna tolerancia és egyéb ügyekben, de nem tettem, mert amúgy nem érdekel a téma és sok ismeretem nincs is róla. Most, hogy így beizmozott a topic, szűzmária avatarral azé' hozzátennék valamit. Bevallom én egy kissé rasszista vagyok... azok miatt, akiktől félnem kellett, vagy kell. Nekem 8, hogy milyen a bőre színe, de az már nem, ha ki akar irtani, vagy kirabolni vagy... egyáltalán bántani. Mert aki bántani akar, azzal nem beszélgetni kell, hanem hamarabb megsemmisíteni, minthogy bántana. A túlélés törvénye. ( Arabok, NY-i fekák, LA-i spanyolajkúak ) Aztán a felsorolt csoportok közül is azonnal elfogadni a békéről szóló jobbot, ha úgy gondolják és azután személyszerint a rasszizmust törölve. Azaz vannak arab, feka és latino barátaim is, akiket szívből szeretek. Namármost.. mit akartam ebből kihozni.. Azt, hogy aki ennyire buzgancsellenes az valamitől fél, vagy frusztrált. Vagy látens buzi, aki így bizonyítja, hogy mégsenem, vagy anblokk a szexuális élete romokban van. Az inkvizíciós, katolikus sexüldözést általában pedofil vagy homokos papok, impotens inkvizítorok vezényelték. Akinek rendben van a szexuális élete miért is turkálna mások hálószobatitkaiban ? Akinek meg nincs rendben az pótcselexik.. éli mások életét a magáé helyett. Őszintén szólva attól, hogy valaki buzi nem lesz nekem szimpatikus, sőt talán fenntartásaim is vannak, nehogy kikezdjen velem, mivel mindíg lányos fiú voltam és soxor bepróbálkoztak. De nem értem azt a vehemenciát, amivel pár - állítólag - normál szexuális orientáltságú arc itten tüzeskedik. Nekem ez olybá tűnik, mint amikor a ronda baszatlan, senkineksemkellő nemtelen feministák verik a nyálukat. Szóval amikor pár már impotens, de még nem bölcs férfi a külön hálószobából osztja az igét... 
MERT IRIGY.... valamire.... akármire.. arra, hogy valaki megtalálja a helyét. Akárhol.


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Augusztus 31)

> _Originally posted by elinnen_@Aug 31 2004, 02:55 PM
> * :meghajolo :meghajolo :meghajolo
> Bocs Ági!A Starter beidézésével egyben neked is válaszoltam.Elfogadtam a békét!
> Amúgy nem haragszom rád.A terápiát meg ,..hm.hm.. pironkodo másképp képzelem. *


 Ok. Felölem nyithatunk egy terápiás topikot is.  Abban jók a tapasztalataim.  Meg talpmasszázsban is, de azt itt nem tudok. :wacko: 
Nem vicc, egy jó kis talpmasszázs világnézeti változásokat hozhat az ember életében!!!


----------



## Garfi (2004 Augusztus 31)

> _Originally posted by Ági21+Aug 31 2004, 09:59 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Ági21 @ Aug 31 2004, 09:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-elinnen_@Aug 31 2004, 02:55 PM
> * :meghajolo :meghajolo :meghajolo
> Bocs Ági!A Starter beidézésével egyben neked is válaszoltam.Elfogadtam a békét!
> Amúgy nem haragszom rád.A terápiát meg ,..hm.hm.. pironkodo másképp képzelem. *


Ok. Felölem nyithatunk egy terápiás topikot is.  Abban jók a tapasztalataim.  Meg talpmasszázsban is, de azt itt nem tudok. :wacko: 
Nem vicc, egy jó kis talpmasszázs világnézeti változásokat hozhat az ember életében!!!  [/b][/quote]
Egy thai masszázs méginkább... ( semmi köze a sexmasszázshoz )


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Augusztus 31)

> _Originally posted by Garfi_@Aug 31 2004, 03:03 PM
> * [Egy thai masszázs méginkább... ( semmi köze a sexmasszázshoz ) *


 A nememböl eredöen hátrányos helyzetben vagyok...  
Gondolom a thai masszázst, vagy thai nö, vagy férfi csinálja a legjobban. Vagy meg tudja tanulni más is? Mitöl más, mint a többi?


----------



## Garfi (2004 Augusztus 31)

> _Originally posted by elinnen_@Aug 31 2004, 10:07 PM
> * Ági, Garfi,
> Bármelyik jöhet! Sajna én is úgy vagyok, hogy másnak masszírozok, de a magamét nem tudom megcsinálni.  *


 Szűzmáriás avatarral ajánlom a selfmassaget, a korbácsot... bocsesz.. de magas labda volt.


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Augusztus 31)

> _Originally posted by elinnen_@Aug 31 2004, 03:07 PM
> * Ági, Garfi,
> Bármelyik jöhet! Sajna én is úgy vagyok, hogy másnak masszírozok, de a magamét nem tudom megcsinálni.  *


 Miért, nem éred el a talpad?


----------



## starter (2004 Augusztus 31)

> _Originally posted by Garfi_@Aug 31 2004, 09:58 PM
> * Elolvasgatva ezt a topicot párszor hozzászóltam volna tolerancia és egyéb ügyekben, de nem tettem, mert amúgy nem érdekel a téma és sok ismeretem nincs is róla. Most, hogy így beizmozott a topic, szűzmária avatarral azé' hozzátennék valamit. Bevallom én egy kissé rasszista vagyok... azok miatt, akiktől félnem kellett, vagy kell. Nekem 8, hogy milyen a bőre színe, de az már nem, ha ki akar irtani, vagy kirabolni vagy... egyáltalán bántani. Mert aki bántani akar, azzal nem beszélgetni kell, hanem hamarabb megsemmisíteni, minthogy bántana. A túlélés törvénye. ( Arabok, NY-i fekák, LA-i spanyolajkúak ) Aztán a felsorolt csoportok közül is azonnal elfogadni a békéről szóló jobbot, ha úgy gondolják és azután személyszerint a rasszizmust törölve. Azaz vannak arab, feka és latino barátaim is, akiket szívből szeretek. Namármost.. mit akartam ebből kihozni.. Azt, hogy aki ennyire buzgancsellenes az valamitől fél, vagy frusztrált. Vagy látens buzi, aki így bizonyítja, hogy mégsenem, vagy anblokk a szexuális élete romokban van. Az inkvizíciós, katolikus sexüldözést általában pedofil vagy homokos papok, impotens inkvizítorok vezényelték. Akinek rendben van a szexuális élete miért is turkálna mások hálószobatitkaiban ? Akinek meg nincs rendben az pótcselexik.. éli mások életét a magáé helyett. Őszintén szólva attól, hogy valaki buzi nem lesz nekem szimpatikus, sőt talán fenntartásaim is vannak, nehogy kikezdjen velem, mivel mindíg lányos fiú voltam és soxor bepróbálkoztak. De nem értem azt a vehemenciát, amivel pár - állítólag - normál szexuális orientáltságú arc itten tüzeskedik. Nekem ez olybá tűnik, mint amikor a ronda baszatlan, senkineksemkellő nemtelen feministák verik a nyálukat. Szóval amikor pár már impotens, de még nem bölcs férfi a külön hálószobából osztja az igét...
> MERT IRIGY.... valamire.... akármire.. arra, hogy valaki megtalálja a helyét. Akárhol. *


 Ó, te kislányos Garfika, 
szerinted most nekem kellene bebizonyítanom, hogy egészséges nemi életet élek, hogy nincs takargatnivalóm ez ügyben, hogy nem félek, hogy nem vagyok látens buzi sem, sőt még az irígy jelzőcskéd sem passzol rám? 
Hát nézz utána légyszi, mi a topic címe....
vagy úgy gondolod, hogy okosakat írtál? 
Mert az más. *A másságot pedig tisztelni kell*. kell??? (milyen alapon!) - többen megjegyezték már az előzőekben, csak nem tartják be.


----------



## Garfi (2004 Augusztus 31)

Starter... nem tisztelem a másságot, hanem leszarom.. nem érdekel. Tőlem akár anál intruderes gumibabával is baxhatol, az senem érdekel. 
Az érdekel, amikor valaki valamilyen frusztráltságból kifolyólag a lángpallost tartva itélkezik, azaz a saját nyomorult élete helyett igyexik beleköpni mások levesébe. Nanemondmár' hogy az életed egyik értelme a népességszaporulat szabályozása a buzgancsok korlátozásával??? mert ha igen, akkor nemhogy sivár, de kifejezetten elnyomott, frusztrált és pótcselekvős az életed... Amúgy nekem nem kell semmit senem bizonyítanod, a kiskegyed szexuális életére ugyanúgy szarok rá, mint a buzikéra.. csak a lángpallost és a bölcsek kövét ha lehet feledd el egy pillanatra.


----------



## Garfi (2004 Augusztus 31)

> _Originally posted by elinnen_@Aug 31 2004, 10:24 PM
> * Bocsi hogy bele koty-koty,de mennyivel bölcsebb összefesteni a parkolóórákat?
> Nem bökésnek szántam, csak szimpla kérdés. *


 Nem bökés... mert igen, engem frusztrálnak a parkolóórák és én nem befesteném őket, hanem láncfűrésszel lenyírnám őket. Éppenhogyjól értelmezed amiket írtam. A buzgancsokkal nincs dolgom, éljenek ahogyan akarnak. A parkolóórákkal van dolgom, úgyhogy fröcsögök..


----------



## starter (2004 Augusztus 31)

> _Originally posted by Garfi_@Aug 31 2004, 10:17 PM
> * Starter... nem tisztelem a másságot, hanem leszarom.. nem érdekel. Tőlem akár anál intruderes gumibabával is baxhatol, az senem érdekel.
> Az érdekel, amikor valaki valamilyen frusztráltságból kifolyólag a lángpallost tartva itélkezik, azaz a saját nyomorult élete helyett igyexik beleköpni mások levesébe. Nanemondmár' hogy az életed egyik értelme a népességszaporulat szabályozása a buzgancsok korlátozásával??? mert ha igen, akkor nemhogy sivár, de kifejezetten elnyomott, frusztrált és pótcselekvős az életed... Amúgy nekem nem kell semmit senem bizonyítanod, a kiskegyed szexuális életére ugyanúgy szarok rá, mint a buzikéra.. csak a lángpallost és a bölcsek kövét ha lehet feledd el egy pillanatra. *


 Garfi, sok problémád lehet a világgal, a bölcsek kövével - no és a lángpallosokkal is.
Lazíts.


----------



## Garfi (2004 Augusztus 31)

A világgal ninecs sok bajom, annál inkább a bölcsek kövét örző lángpallosos frusztrált lúzerekkel, akik bele akarnak szólni a mások életébe ahelyett, hogy a magukét élnék. Amúgy laza vagyok, mert szarok rájuk.. Kivéve amikor a rendőrállamot veszik segedelmül, mint pl. demszkáj..


----------



## anonim (2004 Szeptember 1)

> _Originally posted by Garfi_@Aug 31 2004, 03:44 PM
> * A világgal ninecs sok bajom, annál inkább a bölcsek kövét örző lángpallosos frusztrált lúzerekkel, akik bele akarnak szólni a mások életébe ahelyett, hogy a magukét élnék. Amúgy laza vagyok, mert szarok rájuk.. Kivéve amikor a rendőrállamot veszik segedelmül, mint pl. demszkáj.. *


 Medgyessy (orosz D209) alatt rendorallam?
Mi lesz itt cickany alatt?
Vissza fogjatok sirni a regi bekebeli Orban erat! meno meno 
:meghajolo :meghajolo :meghajolo


----------



## Spanky (2004 Szeptember 1)

> _Originally posted by Garfi_@Aug 31 2004, 01:17 PM
> * Starter... nem tisztelem a másságot, hanem leszarom.. nem érdekel. Tőlem akár anál intruderes gumibabával is baxhatol, az senem érdekel.
> Az érdekel, amikor valaki valamilyen frusztráltságból kifolyólag a lángpallost tartva itélkezik, azaz a saját nyomorult élete helyett igyexik beleköpni mások levesébe. . *


 :meghajolo és :meghajolo és :meghajolo


----------



## starter (2004 Szeptember 1)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Sep 1 2004, 01:53 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Spanky @ Sep 1 2004, 01:53 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Garfi_@Aug 31 2004, 01:17 PM
> * Starter... nem tisztelem a másságot, hanem leszarom.. nem érdekel. Tőlem akár anál intruderes gumibabával is baxhatol, az senem érdekel.
> Az érdekel, amikor valaki valamilyen frusztráltságból kifolyólag a lángpallost tartva itélkezik, azaz a saját nyomorult élete helyett igyexik beleköpni mások levesébe. . *


:meghajolo és :meghajolo és :meghajolo [/b][/quote]
meno :meghajolo meno :meghajolo meno :meghajolo :rohog


----------



## Ernoe (2004 Szeptember 1)

starter
Provokativ amit irtam de nem sértö.

Facit képpen: 
Szüleink idelyében a lányok terhessek lettek és nem tudták mitöl (ez nem vicc), mert a szexualitásrol nem illett beszélni. Hogy a mi szüleink a "nyelvespuszit" ismerték e vagy sem nem derül ki. Egyébként is ilyen "disznoságot" csak nem tételezhettünk fel rolluk. 

Ezekután nem csoda ha vannak közöttünk olyanok akik a homoszexualitást még mindig összetévesztik az eröszakos nemi közösüléssel (megjegyzem nö férfitöl számtalanszor gyakrabban lesz megeröszakolva mint egy azonosnemütöl); a fajtalankodással ami inkább magányos pásztorok és a nyáj között gyakori; pedofil praktikákkal ahol leginkább az erény csöszei vannak otthon; psychopatiás perverzioval ami többnyire a heterosexualis mint a homosexualis párokra jellemzö.

En nem akarok reklámot csinálni a "homokosoknak", söt az izlésekbe sem akarok beleszolni. A tolerantia szo helyett is inkább a differentiálást használnám. Egy férfi-nö-nemikapcsolat lehet épp olyan gusztustalan és perverz mint két egynemü közötti. 

Ne tegyünk mindent egy kalap alá, nem minden fekete vagy fehér, a világ szines!


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Szeptember 1)

> _Originally posted by elinnen_@Aug 31 2004, 05:53 PM
> * Ahmet,
> Nem emlékszem én mikor vontalak kérdőre a szexbeállítottságod miatt?
> *


 Ámbár lehet, hogy Ahmet a férfi-nő kapcsolatot ódivatú szokásnak tartja. 


A király nem mesztelen, csak a buták nem láthatják a ruháját. 
Itt a buta alatt értsd a hozzám hasonlókat akik nem ,,toleránsak"

Mert a fenti mire volt célzás?

Ha félreértettelek, akkor bocs, de magyarázd el, akkor hogy miért írtad ezt. mert én csak arra tudok gondolni, hogy rám és érdeklődésem tárgyára célozgattatok közös erővel.


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Szeptember 1)

> _Originally posted by elinnen_@Aug 31 2004, 05:59 PM
> * De ezt hiába magyarázzuk nekeik.Szerintem halvány fogalmuk sincs mit beszélnek,csak divatos szó a tolerancia,másság....stb
> Kíváncsi vagyok rá mit tesznek ha a saját gyerekük pl. rocker lesz vagy sátánista aztán vagdossák magukat vagy egymást pengével. Nyilván kiesnek a szótárból a divatszavak. *


 Legyen rocker, kit zavar, de nem kell vagdosnia magát és másokat sem. Azt nyilván nem hagynám. 
És ha homo lesz, akkor mit tegyek szerinted? Dobjam ki, korbácsoljam meg, vigyem pszichiáterhez? Segít az? Nem. Akkor, legjobb, ha elfogadom, és megpróbálom segíteni az életét. Ennyit lehet tenni.
Én is idézzek?
"Boldoggá teszlek, ha beledöglesz is!"


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Szeptember 1)

Elinnen!
A felső mondat valóban nem tőled származik, de ezt nem is állítottam. Te csak beidézted, és ezzel együtt értelmezhető a hozzászólásod. Tehát mellébeszélés nélkül mit is akartál mondani vele?


----------



## jullan (2004 Szeptember 1)

Elolvastam elejétöl végéig ezt a topikot. Most hüledezni fogok nem tudom hány orán keresztül,hogy a kedves dumcsitagok között mennyi ember él még mindig a középkorban.
szivar 

2004-et irunk és még mindig az a legnagyobb problémánk,hogy a tölünk bármilyen formában eltérö egyéneket piszkáljuk,utáljuk,megdobáljuk kövel amikor felvonulnak - lást a pesti Pride-fesztivált.

Az öskorban megtámadtuk a szomszéd törzset,a középkorban meg még azota is utáljuk a szomszédot mert más a vallása,kinézete,börszine,más nyelven beszél stb.
Most unalmunkban nem tudunk más fekete bárányt találni (????) mint a homosexuális hajlamu emberkéket.

Tiszta szégyen. :angry: 

Aki ennyire nem birja öket,kérem psychologus ezt is gyogyitja, van erre is mindeféle terápia. 

Azonkivül az embereket ne a szexuális hajlamuk hanem az egyéniségük és tetteik alapján kellene megitélni.
Ehhez mit szoltok?

:angry:


----------



## Judith (2004 Szeptember 1)

azt, hogy egyetértek veled.


----------



## starter (2004 Szeptember 2)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Sep 1 2004, 11:21 PM
> * Elolvastam elejétöl végéig ezt a topikot. Most hüledezni fogok nem tudom hány orán keresztül,hogy a kedves dumcsitagok között mennyi ember él még mindig a középkorban.
> szivar
> 
> ...


ano - Egy halom kép, lehet szörnyülködni ... 
http://www.machomedia.hu/old/040828/


Jullan, nem fog megartani neked a sok huledezes? Aggodom erted.
A Krisztus topikban van egy uzenet reszedre, olvasd el, meglepodsz! En is azt tettem....
Amit most irtal a vallassal kapcsolatban, nem ertem.. hivo lettel azota?
Mert akkor azt irtad Krisztusrol tobbek kozott: "oreg hippy a kereszten...."


"Ehhez mit szoltok?" 
Psychologust - neked.

Kedves Kopacsi, Jullan, Ernoe es sokan masok:
meg azt szolom hozza, hogy a massagot tiszteljetek ti!


----------



## anonim (2004 Szeptember 2)

A rohadt eletbe vegigneztem haromszor az egesz magamutogatoszornyuseges tragargusztustalanfulledterotikajumassagot de nem talaltam seholsem a beigert zold szemeket ... 
Kuldjel meg kepet hogy bizonyos legyek nem vagyok e atvagva?
meno meno


----------



## jullan (2004 Szeptember 2)

starter,

Megint formában vagy....nem vártam mást,ugyhogy ezen nem hüledezek. Amin viszont igen,az a szokásos primitiv stilusod. Ez hagyomány.Nélküle nem tudnánk meglenni a dumcsin.

Ne aggodj,nem lettem vallásos, az öreg hippi nincs feltéve a falra nálam. Ha nálad esetleg igen,azért nem foglak kövel megdobálni. Ne keverd a szezont a fazonnal.

Pshychologusra sosem volt szükségem emiatt se aggodj.

A személyeskedésröl viszont leszokhatsz.Rossz szokás,árthat az egészégednek.


----------



## Garfi (2004 Szeptember 2)

> *A rohadt eletbe vegigneztem haromszor az egesz magamutogatoszornyuseges tragargusztustalanfulledterotikajumassagot *



Ez oan édes... általában a lángpallosok szokták nyálcsorgatva újra és újra tanulmányozni a gonosz üzenetét


----------



## Repülős (2004 Szeptember 2)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Sep 2 2004, 03:39 AM
> * Amin viszont igen,az a szokásos primitiv stilusod. *


 Starter a primitív? Hmmm? Hát nem is tudom.


----------



## Repülős (2004 Szeptember 2)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Aug 31 2004, 11:03 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Spanky @ Aug 31 2004, 11:03 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-kati_@Aug 31 2004, 07:57 AM
> *
> Koppany nem gondolod, hogy egesz fura mondas volt Töled, hogy Svedorszagban azert kapnak a homokos parok gyereket, mert a normalis parok mar nem akarnak örökbe fogadni? *


Ez szerimtem is fura állitás.
Azt tudom hogy itt Kanadában nagyon nehéz piciket adoptálni, mert sokkal több az aki szeretne adoptálni, mint az árva babák.
Ezért is mennek sokan külföldre (Kina, Románia, stb.) adoptálni. [/b][/quote]
Spanky!

Ugye tudod, hogy mi a különbség a "?" és a "!" között?


----------



## Spanky (2004 Szeptember 2)

> _Originally posted by Koppány+Sep 2 2004, 05:23 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Koppány @ Sep 2 2004, 05:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spanky!

Ugye tudod, hogy mi a különbség a "?" és a "!" között? [/b][/quote]
OK Koppány,
ez fair :meghajolo


----------



## Repülős (2004 Szeptember 2)

Egy lakótelepi lépcsőházban láttam egy falfirkát:

--Tégy a gyűlölet ellen! Irtsd ki az okát!--


----------



## dialuna (2004 Szeptember 2)

> _Originally posted by Koppány_@Sep 2 2004, 08:33 AM
> * Egy lakótelepi lépcsőházban láttam egy falfirkát:
> 
> --Tégy a gyűlölet ellen! Irtsd ki az okát!-- *


 Ez pedig primitív.


----------



## Boszi (2004 Szeptember 2)

> _Originally posted by jullan_@Sep 1 2004, 04:21 PM
> *
> Azonkivül az embereket ne a szexuális hajlamuk hanem az egyéniségük és tetteik alapján kellene megitélni.
> Ehhez mit szoltok?
> ...


 :meghajolo :meghajolo :meghajolo :meghajolo meno


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Szeptember 2)

> _Originally posted by elinnen_@Sep 1 2004, 06:05 PM
> * Miért magyagyarázzam meg?Adjak újabb okot hogy nemcsak te hanem mások is belekössenek?Ááá.Nem. ,,Akinek van füle a hallásra az érti így is" *


 Akkor azt írtad, amit gondolok, de miért lepődsz meg, ha nem tetszik, hogy terjesztesz rólam valamit? És még te játszod a mártírt, hogy belédkötnek. Ha jól értelemezem, akkor te voltál aki belémkötött.


----------



## anonim (2004 Szeptember 3)

> _Originally posted by Garfi_@Sep 2 2004, 05:00 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Altalaban ,igen .
de en nem altalaban szoktam hanem direktbe!
A playboychanellal kezdem reggel (elovagyok fizetve) Aztan a kave...
Hogy jol kezdjem a napot...
a langphallos az stimmell... :iszunk :iszunk


----------



## Pufi (2004 Szeptember 3)

vigyázzatok az anonim szexőrült. Nem hozzáérni mert ugrik. Igazi, vad, aki széttépi a nőt. Ismerőseim mesélték róla, hogy fiatal korában elkezdte a faluban az alvégen és estére a felvégen bevégezte. Igaz akkor még nem volt szexchannel. :rohog


----------



## starter (2004 Szeptember 3)

> _Originally posted by lilli_@Aug 31 2004, 07:39 PM
> * A massag tisztelete a polgari ertekrend egyik legfontosabb eleme...hiszen a massag iranti tolerancia fogalma a diktaturabol a demokraciaba vezeto atmenet egyik legfontosabb alapja.
> 
> 
> ...


 *Lilli kedves,
tudnál valamit idézni Stuart Mill - től: hogyan vélekedik ő a homo házasságról, a Pride-parádéról vagy az erkölcsről?

Szívesen olvasnám.*

...................................................................................................................
Egyébként, aki nem látja be, vagy aki már belátta, azoknak még mindíg jól jöhet a norm, vagy sürgős végszükségben a matematika. 
Egyértelmüen nem az utcai csókolózásról beszélgetünk most, habár szóbakerült már a gumibaba is, 
(nem tudom, _szabad-e_ csókolózni vele az utcán, talán Ernoe válaszolhatna rá kapásból)
továbbá felvillant egy sommásan önkielégítő vixes gondolat, valakinek (kinek?) az alibi házassága is, nehogy kelljen fizetni a dugásért....


Üdv
starter


----------



## anonim (2004 Szeptember 3)

> _Originally posted by Pufi_@Sep 2 2004, 07:34 PM
> * vigyázzatok az anonim szexőrült. Nem hozzáérni mert ugrik. Igazi, vad, aki széttépi a nőt. Ismerőseim mesélték róla, hogy fiatal korában elkezdte a faluban az alvégen és estére a felvégen bevégezte. Igaz akkor még nem volt szexchannel. :rohog *


 Sajnos az felveg nem mindig jutott bar a belvarosban szulettem...(Budapesten)
De a Bristolban meg a Paradisoban, Meg a Greshamban meg az Operett presszoban ismertek a hosszucombu csajok akik Teged nem tudtak megvedeni; azok nekem sirtak el a banatukat...
Es en egyutterzo lelek megvigasztaltam oket. (is)
Bejertam oda ahol Te voltal a muveszeti vezeto; es nem kellett nagy szamlat fizetnem csak egy otvenest a pezsgoert (ez a fajta ital volt kaphato csak a sarki kozertben) meg egy kilot mert ezt ittam. (ezt sem ittam csak rendeltem)
Hogy hogy ?
Volt ott egy tancosno....
(nem adjuk ki a nevet ; mint Gorgey miniszter...) :rohog :rohog


----------



## anonim (2004 Szeptember 3)

Ja es a Lehoczkyba olyan szerelmes voltam .. de nem rugtam labdaba ... 
A Tychy Lajos meg rugott ....
Ja es a Hazy Boske...(ott sem voltam sehol)
De egy ket helyen jegyeztek csak nem publikus.
Mondd meg hogy imadom a pesti noket ha arra jarsz... :meghajolo :meghajolo


----------



## lilli (2004 Szeptember 3)

> _Originally posted by starter_@Sep 2 2004, 07:50 PM
> * (...) tudnál valamit idézni Stuart Mill - től: hogyan vélekedik ő a homo házasságról, a Pride-parádéról vagy az erkölcsről?
> 
> Szívesen olvasnám.
> ...


 Mill!, nem ir konkretan a homoszexualitasrol,
de ezen erdemes atragnod magad (szerintem):






+ tegnap ejjel vegre befejeztem Victor Hugotol _A Neveto Ember_-t, rogton eszembe jutottal ennel a mondatnal:

_scaffolding of wild reasoning absolutely absurd? does it lack a certain justice? 
It is fearful to think that judgment within us is not justice. Judgment is the relative, justice is the absolute. Think of the difference between a judge and a just man_

Szep hetveget  

ui:
van egy forum!:

What would Mill think of homosexuality? 

http://mb.sparknotes.com/mb.epl?b=95&m=717425&t=229425&w=1


----------



## Pufi (2004 Szeptember 3)

anonim tőlünk volt? Ki barchópázom.. /tudom most jön a GIGI és kijavít, de olyan csinos az istenadta, hogy nem bánom, csak a túró Rudit el ne felejtsem belopni.../


----------



## lilli (2004 Szeptember 3)

Kedves Starter,

+ (elfelejtettem):
Jeremy Bentham (1748-1832): Offences Against Oneself, c. 1785 http://www.columbia.edu/cu/lweb/eresources...s/sw25/bentham/


----------



## starter (2004 Szeptember 3)

Lilli,
köszönöm
kellemes hétvégét kívánok


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 3)

Pufi, Gigi nem javit ki Teged  , mert jon a gonosz moderator, s kiradirozza szegenyket... <_< 
(csak zajecbe kotogettem kicsit beleeeejee  )


----------



## Boszi (2004 Szeptember 4)

Na Nemet orszag is felzarkozik a civilizalt es tolerans orszagok koze  

Gyereket adoptálhatnak a német melegek

euro.hu 

A német hatóságok 6 ezer homoszexuális partneri kapcsolatot ismertek el a három éve érvénybe lépett törvény alapján. A kormány lehetővé kívánja tenni a homoszexuálisok számára, hogy örökbe fogadják egymás gyermekeit. 

A német kormány nem házasságként, hanem egyfajta partneri kapcsolatként ismeri el a homoszexuálisok együttélését. A partnereknek korlátozott jogokat biztosítanak, kórházban látogathatják egymást, közösen birtokolhatnak ingatlanokat vagy ingóságokat, de a házaspárok élvezte adókedvezmények nem járnak nekik. A partnerkapcsolati törvényt 2001 augusztusában fogadták el, és a tervek szerint most kiegészítik a jogszabályt. 

Örökbefogadás, korlátozással 

A kiegészítés az év végéig megtörténhet, s ennek alapján a homoszexuális párok örökbe fogadhatják majd egymás gyermekeit. A módosítást a Bundesratnak, a parlament felsőházának nem kell ratifikálnia, amit egyébként nem is tenne meg, hiszen itt a kiegészítést ellenző konzervatívok vannak többségben. 

A pártelnök sem szégyelli 

A homoszexuálisokról szóló törvénykiegészítés kisebb vitát kavart Németországban. Olajat jelentett a tűzre, hogy a Szabaddemokrata Párt elnöke, Guido Westerwelle, aki egy kereszténydemokratákkal alkotott kormányban feltehetően külügyminiszter lenne, beismerte, hogy homoszexuális. Westerwelle beszállt a kibontakozó közéleti vitába, szélesebb körű jogokat javasolva a homoszexuális pároknak: megengedné például, hogy olyan gyermekeket is örökbe fogadjanak, akiket nem a partnerük hozott a kapcsolatba.


----------



## Gabor (2004 Szeptember 4)

> _Originally posted by Ági21_@Aug 31 2004, 10:55 AM
> * Igaza van Ahmetnek: Nektek csak az az "ember", aki fehér, katolikus, és hetero.
> Nagyon beszükült egy szemlélet, bravo! Büszkék lehettek magatokra! *


 Nem nem ez a baj lol . Az igazi porblema ott van, hogy aki nem tolerans azt a toleransok se fogadjak el. Ebbol kifolyolag a toleransok- toleratlanokka valtoztak at egy pillanat alatt. Nem tudom ertitek-e? Innet kezdve mindenki csak kozhelyekkel dobalozik!
Peace ...


----------



## Boszi (2004 Szeptember 4)

hehehe Gabor ertjuk hat. De a tolerans az nem egy gyujto fogalom mert alapvetoen nem mindenki tolerans ugyan azzal a dologgal kapcsolatban. Aki tolerans a homosexualitassal kapcsolatban az nem biztos hogy tolerans tud lenni egy gyulolkodovel szemben.


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 4)

"A német hatóságok 6 ezer homoszexuális partneri kapcsolatot ismertek el a három éve érvénybe lépett törvény alapján. A kormány lehetővé kívánja tenni a homoszexuálisok számára, hogy örökbe fogadják egymás gyermekeit. -  MICSODA KEGY <_< ... -

A német kormány nem házasságként, hanem egyfajta partneri kapcsolatként ismeri el a homoszexuálisok együttélését. A partnereknek korlátozott jogokat biztosítanak, kórházban látogathatják egymást, -  MICSODA KEGY <_<,eddig nem tehettek? a portan megkerdeztek, leszbi vagyok-e s az elettarsnomet akarom latogatni?... s ha igen nem engedtek be? vagy hogy a feszkes nyavalyaban volt ez???? 
- közösen birtokolhatnak ingatlanokat vagy ingóságokat,  MICSODA KEGY <_< , kozosen akar a szomszedommal is vehetnek mondjuk egy ingatlant, van ennek valami jogi akadalya? nincs... akkor mi a francot engedett meg most ez a kormany???
- de a házaspárok élvezte adókedvezmények nem járnak nekik.=adni ugy, hogy nem kerul egy fillerbe sem az allamnak, specialis tipusa <_< -
- A partnerkapcsolati törvényt 2001 augusztusában fogadták el, és a tervek szerint most kiegészítik a jogszabályt. "...
...nesze semmi, fogd meg jol! tipikus esete... <_< 
...na ez az undorito diszkriminacio! :angry:


----------



## Ernoe (2004 Szeptember 5)

Látom, hogy ez a téma annak ellenér, hogy a hozzászolok mindig ugyanazon a csonton rágodnak, a legolvasottabb több mint 3000 olvasoval. Mi lenne ha kibövitenénk.  

GIGI elég "haladoszellemünek" tulajdonitja németországot ezért szeretnék egy picit kontrázni.

Igaz, hogy már vagy 30-35 éve történt de biztos vagyok benne, hogy egyedülállo esetröl sikerül irnom. pironkodo 

Az Agi21 környékén, egy kerületi biroság felfüggesztéses börtönbüntetésre itélt egy embert mert ez nem álltallotta hangoztatni, hogy Jézus, (aki a dogmák szerint nemcsak "isten fia" henem egy "hus és vér", mint "te meg én" lény volt,) nem volt mentes a "nemi vágyaktol". 

Képzeljetek el egy állami törvényszéket aki egy hosszu procesben azzal foglalkozik, hogy volt e Jézusnak "erektioja, esetleg éjjeli magömlése" vagy sem. Es a végén meghozza a döntést, hogy "nem volt."

Az eset annyira peinlich, nem a börtönbüntetésért hanem a "nem"-ért, hogy manapság már csak szégyellik magukat a törvény szolgáloi. De megtörtént. 

En egyébként egy theologusnak a könyvében olvastam rolla. 
A jövö héten utánanézek a könyvtárba ha valakit a pontos aktaszám érdekel. szivar


----------



## lilli (2004 Szeptember 5)

> _Originally posted by Ernoe_@Sep 5 2004, 07:55 AM
> * hogy a hozzászolok mindig ugyanazon a csonton rágodnak *


en is hallottam tegnap erdekest,
Mark Crispin Miller beszelt uj konyverol ( _Cruel and Unusual: Bush/Cheney's New World Order_ ),
emlitette Michael Savage-t, (aka Michael Weiner, America's angriest, most vicious conservative radio host) ...Savage egy nagy szaju
homofobias ... diohejban!: Savage szerelmes leveleket irt Allen Ginsbergnek...
....tehat nem mas, mint egy homoszexualis tendenciakkal rendelkezo homofobias...
ez a baj a veresszaju emberekkel, sajat beteges tendenciajukat <s>project</s>
vetitik ki masokra...amit magukban gyulolnek, vagy nem tudnak elfogadni.
--------
Savagenak volt sajat TV musora is, 
kirugtak, mert egy homoszexualis betelefonalonak mondta:
"sodomite" & "get AIDS and die."


----------



## alma (2004 Szeptember 5)

> _Originally posted by Ernoe_@Sep 5 2004, 07:55 AM
> *
> "A jövö héten utánanézek a könyvtárba ha valakit a pontos aktaszám érdekel. szivar" *


 Engem érdekel


----------



## alma (2004 Szeptember 10)




----------



## Ahmet (2004 Szeptember 10)

Szerintem jó a német törvény, mert megtette az első lépést. Kaptak jogokat, még ha csak névlegeseket is. Innentől egyszerűbb a továbblépés. Nem lehet elvárni a társadalomtól egy nagyobb ugrást.


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Szeptember 10)

Csak, hogy toleráns legyek a gyűlölködőkkel szemben.


----------



## anonim (2004 Szeptember 11)

> _Originally posted by Ahmet_@Sep 10 2004, 09:24 AM
> * Csak, hogy toleráns legyek a gyűlölködőkkel szemben.  *


 En is hogy csak tolerans legyek a vadul ujitokkal szemben...


----------



## anonim (2004 Szeptember 11)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Sep 4 2004, 11:42 AM
> * "A német hatóságok 6 ezer homoszexuális partneri kapcsolatot ismertek el a három éve érvénybe lépett törvény alapján. A kormány lehetővé kívánja tenni a homoszexuálisok számára, hogy örökbe fogadják egymás gyermekeit. -  MICSODA KEGY <_< ... -
> 
> A német kormány nem házasságként, hanem egyfajta partneri kapcsolatként ismeri el a homoszexuálisok együttélését. A partnereknek korlátozott jogokat biztosítanak, kórházban látogathatják egymást, -  MICSODA KEGY <_<,eddig nem tehettek? a portan megkerdeztek, leszbi vagyok-e s az elettarsnomet akarom latogatni?... s ha igen nem engedtek be? vagy hogy a feszkes nyavalyaban volt ez????
> ...


 Gigi !
Lehet hogy ez akkor tortent amikor Te meg nem eltel...
Ujdonsult baratnommel szerettunk volna egy hetveget eltolteni Galyateton..
Kertem egy szobat kettonknek... Nem adtak merthogy a szemelyi mutatta hogy nem ferj feleseg vagyunk. Ket szobat kellett kivenni hogy egyben egyutt legyunk. Igaz reggel atmentunk a masikba is -hat ha mar kifizettuk !
De ugyanakkor ket ferfiember akik egymast nagyon kedvesen szolitottak(es nem voltak ferj feleseg) kezenfogva elfoglaltak a szallodaszobat....
Ezek se minket heteroket tamogattak a Kadar alatt! 
 :angry: :blink:


----------



## anonim (2004 Szeptember 11)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Sep 10 2004, 08:20 PM
> * Ne vedd személyes sértésnek,nemcsak a Kádár alatt.
> De gondolom a légyottot ez a kis intermezzo nem zavarta meg. pironkodo *


 Igaz! lehet hogy Rakosi alatt is !
:rohog :rohog


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 11)

"Gigi !
Lehet hogy ez akkor tortent amikor Te meg nem eltel".... anonim, kocce, de valszeg eltem. <_< .... viszont, ha jol emlexem anno az atkosban KMK-ert bevittek a kurvakat... s talan -javitson ki barki is - ha megtudtak hogy homo valaki azt sem hagytak nyugton...
... de gondolom nem az a lenyeg, mi VOLT, hanem hogy mi VAN...
.... mi is jartunk ugy anno, Miskolctapolcan hogy haza kellett mennunk a vallalati udulobol, mert megtudtak hogy megsem naszutasok vagyunk ...igaz csak a 3. nap utan kerultunk elo, hogy kozolhessek ezt velunk


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Szeptember 15)

No hat mostmar mindenki uroljon. Ontarioban ezutan mar nemcsak hazasodni, hanem valni is szabad az azonos nemu paroknak. Mer'hogy alkotmanyellenes volt, hogy eddig nem valhattak. Ertsd a kanadai alkotmanyt megiro honatyak es honanyak, valamint az azt jovahagyo tobbszaz kepviselo, az aokat megvalaszto tobb millio polgar (biztos szandekosan) tevesen hatarozta meg a hazastars kifejezest. De most mar tudjuk, hogy az a sok okos ember csak suketelt, es csak nem ertettek meg az idok szavat.

Hat igen. Milyen hazassag az, amit nem lehet 36 ora utan felbontani?

Persze ha mar itt tartunk, szerintem az egesz hazassag intezmenye alkotmanyellenes...sot az egesz alkotmany alkotmanyellenes... Csak meg nem talaltuk meg azt a kivalo jogaszt, aki ezt bebizonyitsa. Ido kerdese.

Farka csovalja a kutyat. De ha nem a kutya csovalja a kutya farkat, akkor ki?

:iszunk


----------



## Judith (2004 Szeptember 15)

Mit vagy úgy oda? Az én első házasságom is csak 5 napig tartott. Vannak ilyenek. Söt tudok olyanról is, akik 10 évi együttélés után házasodtak össze és egy éven belül elváltak, mert mások lettek az "elvárások" a férj részéről. Miért lennének az azonos nemöek mások, mint a többiek?


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Szeptember 15)

> _Originally posted by Kopácsi_@Sep 15 2004, 05:01 PM
> * Mit vagy úgy oda? Az én első házasságom is csak 5 napig tartott. Vannak ilyenek. Söt tudok olyanról is, akik 10 évi együttélés után házasodtak össze és egy éven belül elváltak, mert mások lettek az "elvárások" a férj részéről. Miért lennének az azonos nemöek mások, mint a többiek? *


 AZÉRT, MERT AZOK BÚÚÚÚÚÚÚÚÚZIK!!!!! NEM HÁZASODHATNAK, DE HA MÉGIS, AKKOR SOHA NEM VÁLHATNAK EL!


----------



## Ernoe (2004 Szeptember 15)

alma
Ne haragudj, de a héten nem értem rá elmenni a könyvtárba.
A hétvégén okvetlen utánanézek a per adatainak.

Üdv Ernoe


----------



## Garfi (2004 Szeptember 15)

> *Persze ha mar itt tartunk, szerintem az egesz hazassag intezmenye alkotmanyellenes...sot az egesz alkotmany alkotmanyellenes... Csak meg nem talaltuk meg azt a kivalo jogaszt, aki ezt bebizonyitsa. Ido kerdese.*



manapság házasodni veszélyesebb, mint az orosz rulett... Elvetted a leányzót és ha valamiért nem teccik neki valami a gatyádból kiráz, mehetsz homelessnek és a segélyből fizetheted a nőtartást. Idióta feminista euroamerikai vircsaft...


----------



## Boszi (2004 Szeptember 15)

> _Originally posted by Garfi_@Sep 15 2004, 02:38 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Mnah! Az eszedbe sem jut Garfi hogy, foleg itt, sok esetben a nok ugyanannyi vagyonnal es keresettel hazasodnak manapsag?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 15)

Az lehet, bogaram de ez meg nem zavarja oket abban hogy kirazzak a ferfit a gatyajabol. Tisztelet a kivetelnek


----------



## Garfi (2004 Szeptember 15)

> *Mnah! Az eszedbe sem jut Garfi hogy, foleg itt, sok esetben a nok ugyanannyi vagyonnal es keresettel hazasodnak manapsag?
> *



Ettől függetlenül igaz, amit írtam. Annál rosszabb, ha még így is kirabolnak. Lásd pl. Beckhaméket... ahol asszonyka a komoly saját vagyonával készülődik lenullázni - az amúgy bunkó - férjét. De az nem felmentés, ha férjecske durung. Sztem mindenki jöjjön és mennyen azzal, amije volt, van és ne üzletből váljon, mert az az aljamocsok kurvaság.


----------



## alma (2004 Szeptember 15)

> _Originally posted by Ernoe_@Sep 15 2004, 02:05 PM
> * alma
> Ne haragudj, de a héten nem értem rá elmenni a könyvtárba.
> A hétvégén okvetlen utánanézek a per adatainak.
> ...


 Köszi Ernö,
nincs semmi baj. Nekem nem sürgös, csak kíváncsi vagyok. Ha adnál egykét infót, hogy hol is keressem, én is utánna tudnák járni. Van egy jó könyvtár a közelemben


----------



## Boszi (2004 Szeptember 15)

> _Originally posted by Garfi_@Sep 15 2004, 02:56 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 bruhuhuuuu eddig mindig a ferfiake volt a vilag...a vagyon...most lehetosege van a noknek kicsit vissza pofozni.  Ugye faj?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Boszi ne boszants :wacko: Ez eleg feministan hangzott toled


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 16)

"aljamocsok kurvasag" szvsz inkabb az, mikor a hazi-cseled-tobb gyermeket felnevelo-asszonyt akarja a ferje lecserelni es lenullazni, azzal az indokkal, hogy Az nem hozott penzt a hazhoz... <_<


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Biztos van ilyen is , de most minden ferfit akaszunk fel?/ en beka vagyok/ :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 16)

a Beka vedett allat <_<


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Sep 15 2004, 05:14 PM
> * a Beka vedett allat <_< *


 De csak egy allat :wacko:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Szeptember 16)

A békák között nincsenek férfiak (ezek volnának a "védett férfiak")?
Vagy csak gatyájuk nincs? :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Mar az sincs :wacko:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Szeptember 16)

Legalább nem tudnak belőle kirázni. :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Megegyszer :wacko:


----------



## Ernoe (2004 Szeptember 16)

:lol: 

- En a házaságomnak köszönhetem, hogy milliomos lettem.
- Hogy, hogy? Mi voltál addig?
- Multimilliomos.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Szeptember 18)

Te Ernoe.

Szerintem ez kacsa. 1981-ben a szekularizalt Nemetorszagban nagyon nehezen birom elkepzelni, hogy barmi epkezlab birosag barmifele iteletet is hozzon Jezus istensegevel kapcsolatban. Szoval ilyen talan meg a meseben sincs. Vagy talan eppen csak ott.

Mivel meggyozodesem, hogy kacsa a hozzaszolasod alapja, a tobbi reszre ("katolikus phobie", "szent spermának", stb.) inkabb nem is terek ki.


A "Lustfähigkeit ohne Zeugungsfähigkeit" helyesen "kepesseg a vagyra (kejre) a nemzöképesség nelkul"


----------



## alma (2004 Szeptember 19)

Szia Ernö,

köszi az infókat. Épp beakartam írni a könyv címét, (utánanéztem a könyvtár honlapján, s a szerzönö 4 könyve közül az Eunuchen für das Himmelreich-ra tippeltem) de már Te beírtad. Most már csak el kell olvasnom.


----------



## Ernoe (2004 Szeptember 19)

Hi alma

Ez a jogi eset nem a könyv középpontja, csak egy utalás arra, hogy az egyháznak nehézségei vannak a vágynak (Lust) és különössen a nemi vágynak (kély) a fogalmával.

Üdv Ernoe


----------



## maxwell.hun (2007 November 20)

Nekem nem sok bajom van a homokosokkal csak 1 mégpedig a melegfelvonulás.


----------



## Melitta (2007 November 20)

HA zavar ne jarj el a partjaikra. Ilyen egyszeru.


----------



## gabesz_25 (2007 November 21)

ennyi...


----------



## afca (2007 December 7)

Szerintem ugyanolyan emberek mind a nem melegek.Én még házasodni is hagynám őket.Egy meleg ember ugyanúgy lehet orvos szakmunkás vagy bár mi.Azért mert valaki meleg még nem bűnöző.

Na most félreértés ne essék én nem vagyok meleg.Csak nem itélem el őket.Holott nincs senki az ismerőseim közt aki ,,más,,volna.


----------



## Neduddghii (2007 December 8)

afca írta:


> Szerintem ugyanolyan emberek mind a nem melegek.Én még házasodni is hagynám őket.Egy meleg ember ugyanúgy lehet orvos szakmunkás vagy bár mi.Azért mert valaki meleg még nem bűnöző.
> 
> Na most félreértés ne essék én nem vagyok meleg.Csak nem itélem el őket.Holott nincs senki az ismerőseim közt aki ,,más,,volna.


 
Na ja, a pedofil is ember...

Az a velemeny, miszerint a homoszexualitas ugyanolyan szexualis eltevelyedes, mint a pedofilia, a gerontomania, a szodomia (allatokkal), kejgyilkolas, stb. sokkal szimpatikusabb nekem... Nem uldozni, elitelni, hanem gyogyitani kell.

Az alszent, szemforgato legalizacios kampany, amit vilagszerte a Liberalisok muvelnek, gyomorforgato, annal is inkabb mert szerintem kizarolagosan a szavazataikra hajtanak... Szegeny kejgyilkosoknak meg nem lehet szabadon es nyiltan kielni a vagyaikat...

Ismeritek az idevago szolast: Jo lesz vigyazni a homoszexualitassal: tegnap meg tiltottak, ma toleraljak, holnap kotelezo lesz...


----------



## afca (2007 December 8)

Neduddghii írta:


> Na ja, a pedofil is ember...
> 
> Az a velemeny, miszerint a homoszexualitas ugyanolyan szexualis eltevelyedes, mint a pedofilia, a gerontomania, a szodomia (allatokkal), kejgyilkolas, stb. sokkal szimpatikusabb nekem... Nem uldozni, elitelni, hanem gyogyitani kell.
> 
> ...


 


Ne beszélljünk mellé.A pedofiliát a törvény bünteti.A melegeket ne keverjük össze a pedofilokkal.


----------



## siriusB (2007 December 8)

afca írta:


> Ne beszélljünk mellé.A pedofiliát a törvény bünteti.A melegeket ne keverjük össze a pedofilokkal.



Az biztos: más a pedofília és más a homoszexalitás, de a közmondás (tegnap még tiltottak, ma toleráljak, holnap kötelező lesz...) azért ül, nem?


:shock:


----------



## afca (2007 December 8)

Jó igaz a közmondás.De mért itélik el az emberek a melegeket?


----------



## Spanky (2007 December 8)

siriusB írta:


> Az biztos: más a pedofília és más a homoszexalitás, de a közmondás (tegnap még tiltottak, ma toleráljak, holnap kötelező lesz...) azért ül, nem?
> 
> 
> :shock:


 
Nem. 

Miert lenne "kotelezo"?
Mar elnezest, de ez egy hatalmas badarsag.


----------



## Judith (2007 December 8)

Spanky írta:


> Nem.
> 
> Miert lenne "kotelezo"?
> Mar elnezest, de ez egy hatalmas badarsag.


 
De még mekkora marhaság! Sem kötelező nem lesz, se nem ragályos. Aki pedig ennyire fél töle, annak szerintem van rá egy kis hajlama, és ezzel tereli el magáról a figyelmet.


----------



## tekergo (2007 December 8)

Judith írta:


> De még mekkora marhaság! Sem kötelező nem lesz, se nem ragályos. *Aki pedig ennyire fél töle, annak szerintem van rá egy kis hajlama, és ezzel tereli el magáról a figyelmet*.




Judith, 
Ez akkora baromsag mint a kotelezo lesz megjegyzes.
kiss


----------



## Judith (2007 December 8)

Neduddghii írta:


> Na ja, a pedofil is ember...
> 
> Az a velemeny, miszerint a homoszexualitas ugyanolyan szexualis eltevelyedes, mint a pedofilia, a gerontomania, a szodomia (allatokkal), kejgyilkolas, stb. sokkal szimpatikusabb nekem... Nem uldozni, elitelni, hanem gyogyitani kell.
> 
> ...


 
Puff, de nagyot tévedtél ebben. A hoszexualitás az pont egy olyan (ártalmatlan és örökölhetö, föleg anyai ágról) dolog, mint a haj vagy a sem szine. Nem oszt és nem szoroz hossulejáratban. Itt, Kanadában, Hála az Égenek, a homosexuálisok házassága is legális. És miért ne lehetne az?


----------



## Judith (2007 December 8)

tekergo írta:


> Judith,
> Ez akkora baromsag mint a kotelezo lesz megjegyzes.
> kiss


 
Már megbocsáss, de ezt hosszu életem alatt igy láttam.


----------



## tekergo (2007 December 8)

*Who is at Risk for Getting HIV/AIDS?*
The breakdown of cumulative AIDS cases reported through December 2000 in the United States is as follows:
*· Men who have sex with men: 355,409 cases (46 percent);*
*·* Injecting drug use: 193, 527 cases (25 percent);
*·* Heterosexual contact: 81,981 cases (11 percent);
*· Men who have sex with men and inject drugs: 48,989 cases (6 percent);*
*·* Recipient of blood transfusion: 8,777 cases (1 percent);
*·* Hemophilia/coagulation disorder: 5,190 cases (1 percent).


Csak egy kis statisztika


----------



## tekergo (2007 December 8)

Judith írta:


> Már megbocsáss, de ezt hosszu életem alatt igy láttam.


Hat akkor sokat lattal..de ezt igy kijelenteni eleg szubjektiv es nelkuloz minden alapot.


----------



## tekergo (2007 December 8)

Info...

Public health records demonstrate that homosexuals, representing 2 percent of America's population, suffer vastly disproportionate percentages of several of America's most serious STDs, with incidences among homosexuals of diseases like gonorrhea, syphilis, hepatitis A and B, cytomegalovirus, shigellosis, giardiasis, amoebic bowel disease and herpes far exceeding their presence in the general population.
These are due to common homosexual practices that include fellatio, anilingus, digital stimulation of the rectum and ingestion of urine and feces.


----------



## angyalkám (2007 December 8)

végig olvastam az oldalakat, nehéz véleményt mondani, ha nem zaklat senkit egy meleg miért nem lehet rendes ember? Persze a kisfiamat nem hagytam volna egy szobába egy meleggel! Ennyi!


----------



## tekergo (2007 December 8)

angyalkám írta:


> végig olvastam az oldalakat, nehéz véleményt mondani, ha nem zaklat senkit egy meleg miért nem lehet rendes ember? Persze a kisfiamat nem hagytam volna egy szobába egy meleggel! Ennyi!



Miert nem ha olyan rendes ember?


----------



## afca (2007 December 8)

Judith szivemből szólltál.Nagyon is meg kellene engedni a melegek házasodását.Olyan emberek mint a többi.Ép olyan jogaik vannak mint más embereknek.


----------



## Csoti (2007 December 8)

Ne értsetek félre, de van valami olyasmi, hogy bármit megtehetsz, ami nem ütközik más akaratába, tehát aki homokozni akar, és jól érzi magát, hajrá!


----------



## tekergo (2007 December 8)

Csoti írta:


> Ne értsetek félre, de van valami olyasmi, hogy bármit megtehetsz, ami nem ütközik más akaratába, tehát aki homokozni akar, és jól érzi magát, hajrá!



Remelem akkor is ezt mondod , ha fiad, lanyod ezzel jon egy nap majd haza..


----------



## Csoti (2007 December 8)

tekergo írta:


> Remelem akkor is ezt mondod , ha fiad, lanyod ezzel jon egy nap majd haza..


 
Fogalmam sincs,...te mit mondanál?


----------



## afca (2007 December 8)

http://pasinet.tuti.hu/keret.cgi?/ismert/ismertemberek.htm


----------



## tekergo (2007 December 8)

Csoti írta:


> Fogalmam sincs,...te mit mondanál?



Gozom sincs , csak remelem nem tortenik meg.


----------



## afca (2007 December 8)

http://www.femina.hu/sztar/melegsztar


----------



## tekergo (2007 December 8)

Ennek is lehet valami oka: 

WASHINGTON, May 23 2007 (AP) — Gay men remain barred from donating blood, the government said Wednesday, leaving in place a 1983 prohibition meant to prevent the spread of H.I.V. through transfusions.

Homo ferfiak nem adhatnak vert az USA-ban fertozes terjesztesenek veszelye miatt.


----------



## siriusB (2007 December 8)

Judith írta:


> De még mekkora marhaság! Sem kötelező nem lesz, se nem ragályos. Aki pedig ennyire fél töle, annak szerintem van rá egy kis hajlama, és ezzel tereli el magáról a figyelmet.



Kedves Judit! Felőlem mindenki azt csinál az ágyban amit csak akar és azzal, akivel akar. Pont.
Akiről a környezetemben tudom, hogy homoszexuális azt nem elítélem, hanem sajnálom. Olyan élete van, mint egy számkivetettne, mert ő valóban már eleve így született és eltitkolni sem tudná még ha akarná sem. 
Itt Magyarországon az élete sincs biztonságban annak, akiről köztudott, hogy homoszexuális. Egyik kolléganőm fiának az élete ért véget egy sötét parkban emiatt épphogy csak elérte a nagykorúságot. 

Máskülönben pedig úgy tudom nem csak genetikai adottság, hanem serdülőkorban heteroszexuálisnak született fiatalok tapasztalataik alapján is elindulhatnak ezen az úton. 
Néha meglep, hogy fiatal lányok milyen büszkén mesélik ezirányú kalandjaikat barátnőikkel. 

Azt pedig nem mondd nekem, hogy amikor mi voltunk fiatalok nem volt a helyzetük százszor nehezebb! Akkor viszont e tendencia nem tagadható!


----------



## afca (2007 December 8)

Hát ebben a véradásdologban sajnos van igazság.Vadul terjed a HIV virus.Viszont a drogosok nagyobb százalékban vannak kitéve az AIDS megfertőződés veszélyének.Az a baj,hogy sok mindennel lehet ellenük és persze melletük is érvelni.Én azért melletük vagyok.


----------



## tekergo (2007 December 8)

afca írta:


> Hát ebben a véradásdologban sajnos van igazság.Vadul terjed a HIV virus.Viszont a drogosok nagyobb százalékban vannak kitéve az AIDS megfertőződés veszélyének.Az a baj,hogy sok mindennel lehet ellenük és persze melletük is érvelni.*Én azért melletük vagyok*.



Azert is reklamozod a homo lapjaitokat itt?


----------



## afca (2007 December 8)

tekergo írta:


> Azert is reklamozod a homo lapjaitokat itt?


 Félreértettél nem vagyok meleg.Két családom van csak én nem itélem el őket.


----------



## Pufi (2007 December 8)

*gd*

Na végre találtatok egy MELEG témát. Talán kezdeném a Tekergővel. Ezt irja:


> Gozom sincs , csak remelem nem tortenik meg.


 
Tekergő Te lennél az első aki megértenéd. Tuti. Legalábbis ha szereted a gyerekedet.

Ami a melegházasságot illeti, ellenzem. Ellenzem azon megfontolásból, mert a házasság intézménye bármennyire is megtépázott a klasszikus család alapja. A társadalom alapja meg a család. Lehet ezen vitatkozni, hogy ez csak adminisztrativ felfogás, de én nem úgy gondolom. A házasság több egyszerű adminisztrációnál. S pont emiatt ellenzem a meleg házasságokat. Nincs semmi előitéletem a melegekkel szemben. Számtalan meleg barátomat éreztem magamhoz közel. (Ez nem helyettesithető be a ,,nekem is van egy zsidó, vagy cigány barátom,, elterelő indoklással.) Azt gondolom, hogy a melegek kössenek szerződéseket és abban szabályozzák az egymással szemben támasztott igényeiket elvárásaikat, vállalásaikat. Igy lenne fair. Nem szeretem hogy gyereket fogadhassanak örökbe. Ugyanis a gyermek fejlődésének vannak olyan állomásai ahol befolyásolhatók a kialakuló viselkedési formái. S ez veszélyes. Van ilyen példám sajnos. 
S végül, egy vicc: Tudod komám én tudom, hogy a jövő nunája a segg, de én konzervativ maradok...


----------



## afca (2007 December 8)

Pufi nagy penge vagy.


----------



## Judith (2007 December 8)

Pufi írta:


> Na végre találtatok egy MELEG témát. Talán kezdeném a Tekergővel. Ezt irja:
> 
> 
> Tekergő Te lennél az első aki megértenéd. Tuti. Legalábbis ha szereted a gyerekedet.
> ...


 
Én meg helyeslem a melegek között kötött házasságot is. Azon az alapon, hogy számos ember leél egy életet mint élettárs, csak éppen semmiféle olyan joga nincs, mint egy házastársi viszonyban élő más embernek. Tehát, nem kaphat a társ után özvegyi nyugdijjat, és nem oszthatja meg vele pl. az egészségügyi biztositást sem. Nem is örökölhet utána. Az örökbefogadásról pedig azt mondom, hogy inkább kerüljön egy gyerek két egymást szerető és értékelö ember házába, mint egy árvaházba, vagy olyan heterosexuális emberek közé, akik azt a gyereket elhanygolják, lenézik, verbálisan vagy esetleg testileg is bántalmazzák. Láttam én mrá homosexuálisban is több szülöi érzéssel megáldott egyént, mint akárki másban. tehát megint csak egyéne válogatja.


----------



## afca (2007 December 8)

Lásd:Terry Black kontra Britney Spears


----------



## Judith (2007 December 8)

siriusB írta:


> Kedves Judit! Felőlem mindenki azt csinál az ágyban amit csak akar és azzal, akivel akar. Pont.
> Akiről a környezetemben tudom, hogy homoszexuális azt nem elítélem, hanem sajnálom. Olyan élete van, mint egy számkivetettne, mert ő valóban már eleve így született és eltitkolni sem tudná még ha akarná sem.
> Itt Magyarországon az élete sincs biztonságban annak, akiről köztudott, hogy homoszexuális. Egyik kolléganőm fiának az élete ért véget egy sötét parkban emiatt épphogy csak elérte a nagykorúságot.
> 
> ...


 
Rosszul tudod, mert ez bizony kizárólag genetikai örökség. A fiatalok közötti probálkozások, nomeg akár börtönökben vagy hadjáratok folyamán "jobb hijján" maradt ez a fajta kapcsolat is. Bárha nagyon utánanézel, mindegyik Ókori történetben van egy nagy adag homosexualitás is. Nomeg ha elolvasol néhány francia regényt, pl. Colette kalandjait, a legtöbb leányzónak, aki kolostorban nött föl, volt homosexuális élménye. Ahogy ök mondták volt, attól biztos hogy szüzek maradtak, nomeg nem esetek teherbe. De persze felsorolhatnám itt többek között a hires Brtish magán iskolákat is, ahol igen rendszeresek voltak az ilyen kapcsolatok.


----------



## böbike (2007 December 8)

Pufi írta:


> Na végre találtatok egy MELEG témát. Talán kezdeném a Tekergővel. Ezt irja:
> 
> 
> Tekergő Te lennél az első aki megértenéd. Tuti. Legalábbis ha szereted a gyerekedet.
> ...


Egyetértek.
A természetet nem lehet ( következmények nélkül ) megerőszakolni.
Elfogadom a másságot, de ők is fogadják el magukat, ugy ahogyan a vakok, a siketek......stb.


----------



## jepeti (2007 December 8)

Judith írta:


> Rosszul tudod, mert ez bizony kizárólag genetikai örökség. A fiatalok közötti probálkozások, nomeg akár börtönökben vagy hadjáratok folyamán "jobb hijján" maradt ez a fajta kapcsolat is. Bárha nagyon utánanézel, mindegyik Ókori történetben van egy nagy adag homosexualitás is. Nomeg ha elolvasol néhány francia regényt, pl. Colette kalandjait, a legtöbb leányzónak, aki kolostorban nött föl, volt homosexuális élménye. Ahogy ök mondták volt, attól biztos hogy szüzek maradtak, nomeg nem esetek teherbe. De persze felsorolhatnám itt többek között a hires Brtish magán iskolákat is, ahol igen rendszeresek voltak az ilyen kapcsolatok.


 
A francia regények és ókori torténetek is hiteles forrásnak mondhatóak, ugye?
Persze, és két domináns gén erősíti egymást, ugye?
Nem gondolod, hogy akkor már rég kihaltak volna, vagy szűznemzéssel szaporodtak?


----------



## Neduddghii (2007 December 8)

"Sem kötelező nem lesz, se nem ragályos. Aki pedig ennyire fél töle, annak szerintem van rá egy kis hajlama, és ezzel tereli el magáról a figyelmet"

Nade hogy ennyire ki legyel hegyezve a figyelem elterelesi kerdesre...
Es hogy ennyire csepeled a mellekes es jopofa szolast, mikozben nem reagalsz a lenyeget kepezo betegseg-vonalra... Hat nem t'om...

A Pufi jol tudja: a szexualis viselkedest/orientaciot a gyerekek direkt masolas reven tanuljak. A hajlamban lehet nemi genetika, dehat ha minden hajlamunkat kielhetnenk... (nekem mar egy fonokom se elne...)

A szexualis viselkedesi minta tobbezer eves kulturank soran alakult ki. Allati (pl. csimpanz) kozossegekben letezik majdnem az osszes szexualis viselkedesi forma: szex kozeli rokonok kozott, pedofilia, homoszexualitas, szex idegen fajokkal. (a kejgyilkolasrol meg nem hallottam naluk). Ok ezeket nem is neveznek aberracionak/perverzionak, (ezek csak ugy vannak), es szerintem az allatok, bar nem tudatos lenyek, orulnek, hogy csak egy elenyeszo kisebbseg erintett. 
A mi kulturankban a "minta" az evolucios nyomasnak megfeleloen(egeszseges/eletkepes/a fajt tovabbvinni kepes utodok letrehozasa) a hetreoszexualitas lett es szigoru nono a rokonszex, a pedofilia, kejgyikolaszas vonatkozasaban, undorodott fintorgas (ha nem serti a kozosseg /az egyenek erdekeit, nem banjuk, de legalabb ne nyilvanosan...) a homo- es az allat-szex-szel kapcsolatban... Ez a minta ma is jol szolgalja a fenti erdeket.
Ha egy gyerek a homo iranyultsag mintajat latja, jo eselye van azt hinni autentikusnak es kovetni azt. Ha valaki "szuloi felelosseg" fogalmaba belefer a hibas, nem-perspektivikus minta felelotlen vagy szandekos tovabbadasa, lelke rajta, artani nem art, amig nem tomeges...
Elgondolkodtato, hogy a "homo-dolog" divata a hanyatlo kulturak jellegzetessege...


----------



## Judith (2007 December 8)

jepeti írta:


> A francia regények és ókori torténetek is hiteles forrásnak mondhatóak, ugye?
> Persze, és két domináns gén erősíti egymást, ugye?
> Nem gondolod, hogy akkor már rég kihaltak volna, vagy szűznemzéssel szaporodtak?


 
Miért, te még nem láttál családos embereket, akik egyuttal homosexuálisak is voltak? Mert én igen.


----------



## jlaci (2007 December 8)

böbike írta:


> Egyetértek.
> A természetet nem lehet ( következmények nélkül ) megerőszakolni.


Ha egy kicsit figyelmesebben tanulmányozod pl. az állatvilágot, tapasztalni fogod, mennyire tág tere van a "szabványostól" eltérő szexuális viselkedésnek...
Akkor hát most ki erőszakol meg mit?
Rettenetesen büszkék vagyunk arra, hogy más civilizációk jeleit keressük az univerzumban. Ugyanakkor nem vagyunk képesek elfogadni közvetlen környezetünkben a mienkétől eltérő életformákat...


----------



## jepeti (2007 December 8)

Judith, minek neki az ellenkező nemü társ, és a család, ha nem az Ő esete? Ha mások az igényei, akkor miért bújik más bőrbe, vállal más életet, és miért kényszerit egy másik embert hamis életre? 
Van leszbikus ismerősöm, (talán barátom?) egy szigorúbb katokikus környezetben, és elfogadják ilyennek. De : vállalja önmagát, nem hazudik minden nap.


Jlaci: ez nem eltérő életforma, ez eltérő viselkedési forma a *Mi *civilizációnkban. 

Hogy a társadalom tolerálja-e vagy sem, az más kérdés. Ez a civilizációnkban előfordulhat, tűrhetjük, de biztos, hogy mint viselkedési forma, káros a civilizációra, hiszen csökkenti a szaporulatot, és a civilizációnk alapvető egységét (a családot) támadja. Mint csoport károsak akkor is, ha a csoport egyénei egyénenként mind hasznosak. 
Én sem szeretném, hogy gyereket neveljenek, hiszen a "szülői minta" nagyban befolyásolja a "fejlődő szervezetet"


----------



## Pufi (2007 December 8)

*sss*



> <TABLE class=tborder id=post759200 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TABLE cellSpacing=6 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap>Neduddghii
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Igazán megható igy este 5 felé, hogy a végén még kiderül, hogy ma nem a mamával fogok lefeküdni, hanem a házmesterrel, akit különben is nagyon csipek. Baromi nagydarab - nálam is nagyobb ruszki medve - és hallatlan érdekes mosolya van. Lehetne akár Tovaris Liza is. Nem tudom honnan vetted ezt az idézetet 
Neduddghii<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> vbmenu_register("postmenu_759200", true); </SCRIPT> ugyis mint állandó tag, de a tudomány mai állása szerint ez a csapás vagy áldás már nem ér utol, hacsak sittre nem vágnak és ott börtönmüveltségemből eredően tudom, hogy előfordul, hogy ,,köcsögnek,, használnak. Na most hogy igy kitárgyaltam magammal a saját szexualitásom abnormális lehetőségeit nézzük tovább.



> Miért, te még nem láttál családos embereket, akik egyuttal homosexuálisak is voltak? Mert én igen.


Juci mondja mindezt. Hát persze közös barátunk mindjárt kéznél van és ha jólfigyeltem, ő sem homonak indult, hanem az afrikai emigrációja - Marocco, Tunnis - ,,hozta ki belőle,,. Egyébként a statisztika szerint az araboknal nagyobb százalékban a férfiak melegek, mint a nők. Szóval amikor a verseit olvastam és a szép combú, ives valakikhez irta verseit még messze nem tudtam, hogy mikortól volt meleg. Ugye utánna megnősült, gyereket csinált, majd újra egy fiuval adta 30 évig és befejezte egy nővel. Még követni is elég. Hogy ez normális lenne? Bármennyire szerettem, nem hiszem. Ez messze túlmutatott a polgárpukkasztó énjén. Egyszer egy délután, ültünk a főszerkesztőm kertjében, Saffot és Anakreont olvasott fel, majd ahogy szokta, mindenbe beleavatott, ugye tudod - nyavalya tudta - hogy ezek melegek voltak. Ilyenkor meg voltam győződve, hogy annak ellenére, hogy semmi oka nam volt, magyarázkodik. Talán tudta, hogy ez abnormális. De mi büszkék voltunk a barátságára... 1976-ban rendeztem az ...adjunk számot.... irodalmi estet a Collonade Szinházban. Előadás után odajött és megköszönte, miközben én köszöntem a sosnak, hogy ez megtörténhetett...

Bocs, hoy elkalandoztam...


----------



## Spanky (2007 December 8)

> minek neki az ellenkező nemü társ, és a család, ha nem az Ő esete? Ha mások az igényei, akkor miért bújik más bőrbe, vállal más életet, és miért kényszerit egy másik embert hamis életre?



Talan azert mert fel, mivelhogy a tarsadalom tobbsege a mai napig nem fogadja el a szexualitasat.


----------



## afca (2007 December 9)

Az a baj,hogy az emberek többsége elitéli vagy kirekeszti a melegeket.Van egy barátom aki azt mondta,hogy a homokosoktól undorodik a leszbi meg tetszik neki.Érdekes felfogás.


----------



## Judith (2007 December 9)

afca írta:


> Az a baj,hogy az emberek többsége elitéli vagy kirekeszti a melegeket.Van egy barátom aki azt mondta,hogy a homokosoktól undorodik a leszbi meg tetszik neki.Érdekes felfogás.


 

Nagy kár a kirekesztés, mert (akiket én ismerek személyesen) nagyon hüséges, jó barátok tudnak lenni, a legtöbb hallatlanul értelmes, művelt, és tehetséges ember. Én, mindenesetre rendkivűl élvezem a társaságukat és büszke vagyok a barátságukra.


----------



## bubu (2007 December 9)

Judith írta:


> Nagy kár a kirekesztés, mert (akiket én ismerek személyesen) nagyon hüséges, jó barátok tudnak lenni, a legtöbb hallatlanul értelmes, művelt, és tehetséges ember. Én, mindenesetre rendkivűl élvezem a társaságukat és büszke vagyok a barátságukra.


 
Na na Judith!
Konnyen " Felreertesre add okot"


----------



## siriusB (2007 December 9)

Nem mintha sértene, hogy Judit szerint, vagy bárki szerint rosszul tudom amit tudok, de úgy látom itt többen is megerősítenek abban a hitemben, hogy *homoszexuálisnak nem csak születhet* az ember, hanem *azzá is válhat,* ha "megfelelő" indittatást érez rá a környezetéből.
Na ez az, ami miatt egyáltalán nem tölt el jó érzéssel ez az újabb vadhajtás, amit a tolerancia és a liberális eszmeiség jegyében követ el magával ez az őrült kor.


----------



## Nesca (2007 December 9)

Nekem több homoszexuális, leszbikus és biszexuális ismerősöm és barátom van, és szeretem őket, okos, művelt és tanult emberek, nem fertőznek, és miután nyíltan is felvállalták a másságukat, boldogan élnek végre.,,Természetesen, mindig lesznek olyan emberek, akik el fogják őket ítélni emiatt, de megnézném milyen ember az, aki az első követ dobja rájuk! Én biszexuális vagyok, és nyíltan vállalom, ami nem azt jelenti, hogy transzparenseket lobogtatva futkosok az utcán és védem a jogainkat..de nem szégyenlem, hogy a nők felé is vonzódom másoknak sem kellene Hajrá..lehet elfogadni vagy homokba dugni a fejeteket..


----------



## Melitta (2007 December 9)

Itt senki nem kerdezi kinek milyen szex hovatartozasa van hanem nyitottak vagyunk mindenki szamara. Minden belyeget es megkulonboztetest elitelek.


----------



## Totu Erika (2007 December 9)

<TABLE class=tborder style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR title="759979 üzenet" vAlign=top><TD class=alt1 align=middle width=125>bubu</TD><TD class=alt2>Idézet:
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">Eredeti szerző *Judith* 

 
_Nagy kár a kirekesztés, mert (akiket én ismerek személyesen) nagyon hüséges, jó barátok tudnak lenni, a legtöbb hallatlanul értelmes, művelt, és tehetséges ember. Én, mindenesetre rendkivűl élvezem a társaságukat és büszke vagyok a barátságukra._
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Na na Judith!:wink:
Konnyen " Felreertesre add okot":razz::razz::razz: </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Ne haragudj nem ertem mi is adhat itt felreertesre okot. Amiert vannak homoszexualis ismeroseid te is az vagy erre celzol. Szerintem egyaltalan nincs semmi felreertheto Judith irasaban. Barki lehet jo ember vagy barat a maganeletetol fuggetlenul.


----------



## Totu Erika (2007 December 9)

Melitta írta:


> Itt senki nem kerdezi kinek milyen szex hovatartozasa van hanem nyitottak vagyunk mindenki szamara. Minden belyeget es megkulonboztetest elitelek.


 

:ugras:


----------



## Neduddghii (2007 December 9)

siriusB írta:


> ... *azzá is válhat,* ha "megfelelő" indittatást érez rá a környezetéből.
> Na ez az, ami miatt egyáltalán nem tölt el jó érzéssel ez az újabb vadhajtás, amit a tolerancia és a liberális eszmeiség jegyében követ el magával ez az őrült kor.


 
Sirius, a szog fejen lett talalva....

Olvastam, hogy az emberekben, az oskori idokbol eredeztethetoen, csirajaban benne van az erdeklodes/indittatas az osszes ma aberraciokent ismert szexualis viselkedes iranyaban. A kultura/tarsadalmi kornyezet lenne hivatott, hogy az egyes viselkedesi formak megerositesere, masok elnyomasara osztonozzon. Ezert van, hogy a homoszexualitas is periodikusan nepszeru, majd elfeledett lesz... (lasd hanyatlo kulturak...)
Amikor a tarsadalmi kornyezet elriaszto, az arra hajlamos egyenek igyekszenek elnyomni ilyen hajlamaikat (ugyanugy mint ahogy elnyomjuk gyilkolasi, egyeb iranyultsagu "paraznalkodasi" es hasonlo hajlamainkat.). A megengedo tarsadalmi kornyezetben a hajlamok szabadjara lehetnek eresztve, sot a "tarsadalmi elit" divatot csinalhat belole (lasd hanyatlo romai birodalom) es a kovetkezo lepes esetleg a kotelezove tetel lehet, a hatalomnal soha nem lehessen tudni...
A homoszexualitas egy hosszu tavon es tarsadalmi meretekben nem perspektivikus, nem celravezeto semmilyen tarsadalmi erdeket nem teljesito viselkedesi forma. A tarsadalom az ilyen tipusu viselkedesi formak elnyomasara kell, hogy osztonozzon... A kozepkorban maglyahalallal (is)osztonoztek, en ilyen messzire talan nem mennek, de gondoljuk csak meg, hogy a dohanyzast milyen hatakony apparatussal probalja elnyomni a tarsadalom (legalabbis a mi "fejlett nyugati" tarsadalmunk). A dohanyzas mara mar egy szegyelleni valo, eltitkolando, defektiv rossz szokas... A homo-sagra meg mar-mar buszkenek lehet lenni...


----------



## Judith (2007 December 9)

Már elnézést, de szerintem nem lehet egy kalap alá venni homoszexualitást a gyilkossági vagy paráználkodási ösztönökkel. Egyiknek semmi köze a másikhoz. És az is egy más dolog, ha egy ember "kisérletezik" a szexulaitásával, egészen addig, amig a társ erre nincs rákényszeritve. Ugyanis senkinek semmi köze ahhoz, hogy kivel, hol és miképp. És semmiképpen nem elfogadható egy olyan felfogás, hogy ezt elitélni és büntetni kéne. Szerintem van ennél sokkal fontosabb dolog is az életben, amit el lehetne itélni.


----------



## atiliani (2007 December 9)

*Homoszexualitás*

A másságot elfogadom, de tudni kell élni a mássággal, ami nem bíztos, hogy erény. A homoszexualitás egyértelműen ellentmond a természet rendjének, hiszen eredendően a szexualitás a fajfenntartást szolgálja elsősorban, és másodsorban az élvezetet. Ha valaki genetikai okokból "meleg", azt úgy kell elfogadnia, mint a vakon született a nem-látást. Nincsen kizárva az sem, hogy ez ma már nem gyógyítható betegség, hiszen kikezelhető genetikai beavatkozás nélkül az örökletes csipőficam is. Viszont ha környezeti hatások váltották ki benne a devianciát, ez főképp gyógyítható, mint (mondjuk) a depresszió. Mindezt csak azért mondom, hogy a melegek elfogadása nem azt jelenti, hogy meg is oldottuk a problémát, hanem feladatot jelent: igénybe kell venni az orvostudomány előrehaladását is. S talán ez lenne igazából az erény, nem pedig az, hogy a sérült emberi természetet hőssé avatjuk.


----------



## Bereg Mária (2007 December 9)

A homoszexuális hajlam minden emberben látensen meg van. De nem mindenkiben manifesztálódik. Nem betegség és nem akarat vagy nemakarat kérdése. Nem eltévelyedés, hanem beéllítottság. Valakinek a szőke, valakinek a barna tetszik...na és? Ha nem jár együtt a bűnözéssel, akkor nem gond.


----------



## Judith (2007 December 9)

Totu Erika írta:


> <TABLE class=tborder style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR title="759979 üzenet" vAlign=top><TD class=alt1 align=middle width=125>bubu</TD><TD class=alt2>Idézet:
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">Eredeti szerző *Judith*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Erika, nem kell megvédened engem Bubutól. Megértjük mi egy mást Vele szépen. Ez csak egy barátságos, kedves csipkelödés volt részéről, mert különben a világ legaranyosabb embere.:-D


----------



## Judith (2007 December 9)

atiliani írta:


> A másságot elfogadom, de tudni kell élni a mássággal, ami nem bíztos, hogy erény. A homoszexualitás egyértelműen ellentmond a természet rendjének, hiszen eredendően a szexualitás a fajfenntartást szolgálja elsősorban, és másodsorban az élvezetet. Ha valaki genetikai okokból "meleg", azt úgy kell elfogadnia, mint a vakon született a nem-látást. Nincsen kizárva az sem, hogy ez ma már nem gyógyítható betegség, hiszen kikezelhető genetikai beavatkozás nélkül az örökletes csipőficam is. Viszont ha környezeti hatások váltották ki benne a devianciát, ez főképp gyógyítható, mint (mondjuk) a depresszió. Mindezt csak azért mondom, hogy a melegek elfogadása nem azt jelenti, hogy meg is oldottuk a problémát, hanem feladatot jelent: igénybe kell venni az orvostudomány előrehaladását is. S talán ez lenne igazából az erény, nem pedig az, hogy a sérült emberi természetet hőssé avatjuk.


 
Hogy ez neked mitől probléma, az még nagy rejtély elöttem, ugyanis ebben a világban, ahol a túlnépesedés fenyeget elsösorban, éltetni kéne azokat, akik nem akarnak szaporodni. Különben a Jó Isten óvjon minket minden hasonló gondolkodótol, aki az "ilyen aberációkat" törvényileg és az orvosi tudományon keresztül kezeltetné.


----------



## Judith (2007 December 9)

Bereg Mária írta:


> A homoszexuális hajlam minden emberben látensen meg van. De nem mindenkiben manifesztálódik. Nem betegség és nem akarat vagy nemakarat kérdése. Nem eltévelyedés, hanem beéllítottság. Valakinek a szőke, valakinek a barna tetszik...na és? Ha nem jár együtt a bűnözéssel, akkor nem gond.


 
Egyetéretek Veled. Nekem is több gondot okoz a heteroszexuálisok által elkövetett eröszakos nemi közösülés.


----------



## Bereg Mária (2007 December 9)

Nem csak a heterok által elkövetett a gond, hanem a melegek által elkövetett is. Talán azért félnek tőle annyian. Pedig a szerelem nem nemi identitás kérdése! Mégcsak nem is a kortól és szépségtől függ, és nem a nemtől.


----------



## pierre1974 (2007 December 9)

*Velemeny!*

Sziasztok! Remelem nem baj,hogy belekotyogok a temaba,mar csak annal is inkabb mert igen melyen erintett vagyok benne hiszen en is meleg vagyok.
Ezt volt aki olvashatta volt aki nem... Ismerek sok meleget videkrol,kulfoldrol,Budapestrol..Meg kell mondjam,hogy itt Svajcban sem jobb a meleg elet mint Budapesten sot...Talan annyi,hogy a meleg kapcsolatokat engedelyezik es elettarsi viszonyak szamit. De azt tudni kell,hogy Mo-on es most a tovabbiakban errol fogok irni,igy nem irom le 50 x ,hogy Magyaroszag,ez meg nagyon gyerekcipoben jar. Ha megnezitek,most egy jo uzletembernek sikk megjelenni egy pasival egy bulin,amolyan "divat"melegnek latszanak. A karrier is ezen mulik sokszor... van egy bizonyos csatorna,pontosabban ketto ami szinte izzik,olyan forro a legkor benne,mert nagyon sok meleg dolgozik,ami nem baj,csak megjegyeztem. Ma mar az okos vallakozok a melegeknek kulon terveznek ruha kollekciot,autot,butort. A melegek nagyon jo vasarlok,van penzuk es izlesuk. Ha egy meleg buliba elmesz es szerencsed van akkor megismerhetsz mediasztarokat illetve mediaban vezetoszerpet betolto szemelyt es mar egyenesben is vagy,a karriered elindult..sajnos ez igaz es nem lehet mit tenni,de gondolom egy hetero eletvitelu ember is kerulhet igy a karriere szempontjabol elonyos helyzetbe. De ne kanyarodjak el a tematol. En sem azert kerultem olyan pozicioba mert annyira ismert lettem volna szakmailag,tudtam okosan jatszani es betartottam jatekszabalyokat es ezt nem is szegyellem es nem is banom. Nagyon sok embert megismertem es kerultem jobb pozicioba ,de ettol meg nem ereztem magam ESCORT-nak,hogy finoman fogalmazzak  Barhol is nyitnek egy uzletet az biztos,hogy rogton a meleg vilagot celoznam meg fo vasarloeronek,ez tutira bejon. Ha valahol melegbarat szorakozohely nyilik vagy uzlet,annak azonnal sikere van es a melegek mennek es koltik a penzt. Ne felejtsetek el,hogy nekik javareszt nincs csaladjuk---no persze van ra pelda--- es a fizetesuket mire koltsek? max van egy kutyajuk,az is trendy  de azon kivul semmi..hjjjjjjjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa,de vadaszgoreny,az is tipikus meleg haziallat. Ezen kivul utazgatnak a nagyvilagban,tengerpart,oltozkodes,extra autok es sorolhatnam. Nyugodtan lehet velem vitazni vagy megirni a velemenyeket. Nem tehetek rola,hogy meleg vagyok :S Most probalok ezzel egyutt elni,ami neha elony,neha pedig akadaly.. De tudni kell,hogy a tarsadalomban igen nagy szerepet toltnek be melegek. Azt is tudom ,hogy vannak kriminalis melegek,hisztisek es bunkok..oertuk nem vallalom a szemrehanyast. Attol meg,hogy valaki meleg lehet jo ember is..Nah persze en se vagyok tokeletes,na de ki az a mai vilagban ???  De azt mondom,hogy addig amig az emberek tobbsege nem ismeri azt a szot,hogy tolerancia es ezt nem is tudja megfeleloen ertelmezni,nincs mirol beszelni. Ez a meleg tema majd akkor lesz elfogadott ha az emberek nem beszelnek rola..jelen pillanatban meg beszedtema sajnos... Egy konyvet nyugodtan irhatnek rola,szaftos reszletekkel es beszamolokkal,a karrierekrol,nevekkel es tenyekkel..de miert tegyem,magamban elraktaroztam es tanultam belole... Csendesen meghuzom magam es elem az eletem,mast nem igazan tehetek..Hiszen ismeritek : Ne szolj szam,nem faj fejem


----------



## Melitta (2007 December 9)

Pierre1974
Mi baratsagunkra mindig szamithatsz. Orulok,hogy Svajcbol irsz es koszonet a sok szep virag csodakert!


----------



## pierre1974 (2007 December 9)

Koszonom Melitta,ezt tapasztaltam es nagyon jol esik.. Azert szeretek ide irni,mert oszinten megrihatom a velemenyem... Probalom a topikot is eletben tartani es aktualis temakkal feldobni. Orulok ha a munkaimmal segithetek nektek..Sok puszi..Pierre


----------



## Judith (2007 December 9)

pierre1974 írta:


> Koszonom Melitta,ezt tapasztaltam es nagyon jol esik.. Azert szeretek ide irni,mert oszinten megrihatom a velemenyem... Probalom a topikot is eletben tartani es aktualis temakkal feldobni. Orulok ha a munkaimmal segithetek nektek..Sok puszi..Pierre


 
Köszi, sikerült. Örülök, hogy megismerhettelek.


----------



## pierre1974 (2007 December 10)

Judith írta:


> Köszi, sikerült. Örülök, hogy megismerhettelek.



En is viszont... a viragkoteszet,design munkak topikot pedig tovabb bovitem,igaz lassan egy eve,hogy tag vagyok es azota irom,de aprankent talalok meg olyan temat ami erdekes lehet a szamotokra...


Pierre


----------



## siriusB (2007 December 10)

Kedves Pierre1974! Nagyon szinpatikus amit és ahogy írsz. Őszinte szavak... mindenesetre újabb témákat vethetnének fel a szavaid, de az nem ez a topic. Nyithatnánk egy olyan topicot: miért jár jobb élet egy homoszexuálisnak mint annak aki hetero és gyermekei születnek.

Félre ne érts ez nem irigység és nem ellenszenv! Csak elgondolkodtató és nem csak a homoszexualitás, hanem a single-életmód is téma lehetne. 

Bocsánat az elkalandozásért.


----------



## pierre1974 (2007 December 10)

Igazad van siriusB...Maximalisan... Biztos,hogy jobb az eletuk anyagi szempontbol,no persze csak is annak aki dolgozik es van munkaja valamint a penzet ugyesen hasznalja,mert hiszen tudjuk vannak olyan emberek akiknek a vilag penze nem lenne eleg,amit ne tudnanak elkolteni.Talan en is ilyen vagyok  De nezd meg azt is,hogy ezek az emberek 90%-a erzelemszegeny..ezt nem vehetik meg penzert... Ha megoregszenek a kutya nem fog veluk torodni es nem lesz majd aki adjon egy pohar vizet. A meleg kapcsolatok nem olyan tartosak mint egy hetero kapcsolat,hiszen a ferfi vadaszosztonnel szuletett,erted mire gondolok..no es ahol ket ferfi van ??? Ott egynek vadasznia kell biztos  Ezek a kapcsolatok legtobszor nyitott kapcsolatok es az esetek tobbsegeben .huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...most majdnem leritam...   Szoval en neked teljesen igazat adok.. Nezd meg,hogy a singli nok ,hogy elnek es a ferfiak is.. maximalis anyagi biztonsag,meg van mindenuk,karrier,luxus pompa...de igazabol egy valami hianyzik nekik es ezt maximum a plusmaci adja ha este bebujank az agyba... hianyzik a tars aki megkerdezi egy faradt nap utan,hogy kicsim milyen volt a napod,meglep neha egy finom vacsival,bevasarol stb... es hianyzik nekik a boldogsag bar valakit ez az eletforma boldogga tesz...ki tudja... vannak olyan emberek akik magukat szeretik a legjobban  A szeretet szo is keveset jelent nekik.. De ha megnezed,hogy hany no szenved a zsarnok ferfitol aki uralkodik rajta,tonkreteszi az eletet az alkohol miatt,akkor meg inkabb ezt az eletformat tartom jobbnak es ezzel biztos van aki nem ert egyet,de akkor azt mondom,hogy eljen valaki egyedul es valassza azt a biztonsagot... De ez olyan ciki hiszen nem csak a ferfi lehet vad es gyarlo..hallottam mar ilyen uralkodo norol is  De visszaterve a melegekre a 70%-a jobban el az atlagnal az biztos..kiepitett maganak egy olyan kapcsolatrendszert ami egy biztos megelhetes a szamara... es azt is tudnod kell,hogy a melegek jobban osszertartanak... Nekem is eleg egy telefon,sms -email es a barataim segitenek ha szeretnek valamit ...VIP belepok,stb.. tudom,ez masnak semmi,de itt Zurichben is egy buli 40 frank,no persze annak aki fizet erte Igaz,ezek csak jelkepes segitsegek,de megis jol esik,hogy figyelnek rad.. Es meg egy trukk,egy meleg pasinak meg csajozni is konnyebb....a csajszik imadjak a melegeket,egyutt mennek vasarolni,kavezni es bulikba..


----------



## bubu (2007 December 10)

Judith írta:


> Erika, nem kell megvédened engem Bubutól. Megértjük mi egy mást Vele szépen. Ez csak egy barátságos, kedves csipkelödés volt részéről, mert különben a világ legaranyosabb embere.:-D


 
Koszonom Judith!kiss Tudtam, hogy ugy mond "veszed a lapot"
Hiszen valoban, vicc-nek szantam
ismerve teged, hogy mosolyogsz egyett.


----------



## siriusB (2007 December 10)

pierre1974 írta:


> Igazad van siriusB...Maximalisan... Biztos,hogy jobb az eletuk anyagi szempontbol,no persze csak is annak aki ,,,,,,,,,,



Hát igen, ide egy közhely kívánkozik: "mindennek ára van".


----------



## pierre1974 (2007 December 10)

Bizony  Ingyen semmit nem adnak... El kell donteni az ember mit szeretne  Aki sirankozik,tehet rola,hogy jobb korulmenyek kozt eljen...A dontest mindenkinek maganak kell meghoznia,mennyire bevallalos  De gondolom sokan inkabb a szegenyseg mellett maradnanak... Lehet nekem is igy kellett volna tennem...Azt figyeljetek meg,hogy este 8 utan a DUNA CORSON hany diplomata mercedesz all meg es ulnek be fiatal roman sracok,bar van aki privat autoval erkezik es privat sofor intezi a sracok beszerzeset... Hjajjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj,mar megint minek beszelek... Elkanyarodtam a tematol


----------



## Judith (2007 December 10)

bubu írta:


> Koszonom Judith!kiss Tudtam, hogy ugy mond "veszed a lapot"
> Hiszen valoban, vicc-nek szantam
> ismerve teged, hogy mosolyogsz egyett.


 
Az igazság az, Bubukám, hogy többet tettem, mint mosolyogtam, mert egy nagyot nevettem rajta. És Neked is cupp.kiss


----------



## tajparaszt (2007 December 13)

Szia Mindenki!

Végre egy fórum, ahol ha ez a téma kerül szóba, nem kell megküzdeni a hagyományos "sötét erőkkel". Kedves Pierre1974, írj minél többet arról, ahogy ezt a világot belülről látod, hátha minél több hetero jön rá, hogy valójában a melegek mennyire kevéssé különböznek a többségtől!
Üdv:
tajparaszt


----------



## afca (2007 December 16)

Úgylátom sokan tolerállják a ,,másságot,,.Ez nagyon pozitiv.Ugyanolyan emberek mint a ,,többség,,.


----------



## Pufi (2007 December 16)

*ss*



> Aki sirankozik,tehet rola, hogy jobb korulmenyek kozt eljen...A dontest mindenkinek maganak kell meghoznia,mennyire *bevallalos* :wink: De gondolom sokan inkabb a szegenyseg mellett maradnanak... Lehet nekem is igy kellett volna tennem...*Azt figyeljetek meg,hogy este 8 utan a DUNA CORSON hany diplomata mercedesz all meg es ulnek be fiatal roman sracok,bar van aki privat autoval erkezik es privat sofor intezi a sracok beszerzeset...*


 
Kedves Pierre ez azt jelenti, hogy siman mukodik a prostitucio - mert ez annak tunik - vagy azt, hogy az egynemueknel meg nehezebb a partnerkereses - szerzes - mint a ferfiak es nok kozott?



> *es ulnek be fiatal roman sracok*


Sajnos nem szeretem ezeket a felig felvalalt dolgokat. Mi az, hogy roman sracok? Ez azt jelenti, hogy magyarok nem? Vagy csak gyengiteni akarod az elet a dolognak? Tiszteletremelto az oszinteseged, de ez nekem a pletykaszintu informaciok csoportjaba tartozik. Vigyazz vele...


----------



## siriusB (2007 December 16)

Lehet nekem szimpatikus egy-egy ember aki itt elismeri, hogy a saját neme iránt érez vonzalmat és nem is ítélem el emiatt, de egy biztos: a házasságot különnemű embereknek találták fel azért, hogy utódaikat a körülményekhez képest biztonságban nevelhessék fel. 
Ez alól még az sem mentesíti a világot, hogy némelyikünk szerint úgyis túl sok ember van a földön, nem kell annyi gyerek.


:mrgreen:


----------



## jepeti (2007 December 16)

siriusB írta:


> Lehet nekem szimpatikus egy-egy ember aki itt elismeri, hogy a saját neme iránt érez vonzalmat és nem is ítélem el emiatt, de egy biztos: a házasságot különnemű embereknek találták fel azért, hogy utódaikat a körülményekhez képest biztonságban nevelhessék fel.
> Ez alól még az sem mentesíti a világot, hogynémelyikünk szerint úgyis túl sok ember van a földön, nem kell annyi gyerek.
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:



Ma M.o.-on "állítólag" pont ellentétes a probléma


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 December 16)

Pierre, nekem nagyon tetszik amiket írsz  Csak így tovább 
Örülök, hogy olyan emberke is idetévedt, aki túllép a kötözködés mindenféle szintjein és nem foglalkozik olyanok negatív és támadó véleményével, akik nem élnek abban a közegben, mint Ő - ergo, fogalmuk sincs a valódi homoszexuális életről
Én nagyon kíváncsi vagyok a témára, mert ugyan van pár nagyon jó barátom, aki a saját neméhez vonzódik, de ők még nincsenek túlságosan benne a dolgokban.
Szóval, továbbra is kitartóan olvaslak itt is és a virágkötős topicodban is kiss


----------



## Judith (2007 December 17)

siriusB írta:


> Lehet nekem szimpatikus egy-egy ember aki itt elismeri, hogy a saját neme iránt érez vonzalmat és nem is ítélem el emiatt, de egy biztos: a házasságot különnemű embereknek találták fel azért, hogy utódaikat a körülményekhez képest biztonságban nevelhessék fel.
> Ez alól még az sem mentesíti a világot, hogy némelyikünk szerint úgyis túl sok ember van a földön, nem kell annyi gyerek.
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


 Na, ettöl hála Istennek Kanadában már törvényesen is köthetnek házasságot és nem lett belöle senkinek semmi baja.


----------



## pierre1974 (2007 December 17)

1./
Pufi! Ugy teszel mint ha nem tudnad,hogy mukodik a prostitucio...ugyan nem legalisan,de mukodk...ezzel a media is igen sokat foglalkozott...Es,hogy miert epp a roman sracokat emeltem ki? Mert ok corsosnak,nem a magyar sracok..Itt Svajcban is sokan foglalkoznak azzal,hogy be hoznak Thai,Roman,es ahogy ok hivjak Russisch sracokat es tokeletesen megelnek abbol,hogy a sracokat szobaztatjak... A magyar sracok kimennek kulfoldre vagy otthon ESCORT service-eknel dolgoznak...Es ez nem pletykaszintu dolog,nah de ez nem is a birosag,hogy a tenyeket papirra vetve kellene elotarni a cselekmenyt es minden bizonyitekot az itt jelenlevoknek bemutatni...Tudomasom szerint ez forum,elhiheted,hogy nem irtam volna le ha nem lenne rola tudomasom... Es nem nehezebb partnert keresni a meleg pasiknal se,izles dolga egyebkent... Akik corsosnak vagy escortkodnak oket a megelhetes vezerli ,a jobb eletkorulmenyek miatt valasztjak gondolom...Nem irigylem egyikojuket se,de van egy kozmondas: AKI ELMEGY KURVANAK,NE SIRJON HA DUGJAK!!!!! Bocs,hogy ilyen nyiltan irom le ,de igy van ertelme...
2./ puszedliufo: Koszi szepen,ismerhetsz..ami a szivemen az a szamon...Barmikor vitaba mernek allni barkivel ebben a temaban,de felesleges..Itt nem vitazik senki,hanem oszinten leirja amit gondol... Biztos az sem ajo amit en csinalok es hogy elek,de ezt dobta most a gep...Elhiheti az aki nem meleg,hogy nem olyan konnyu reggel a tukorbenezni es tudni,hogy valami nem stimmel...de ezt szepen lasan el kell fogadni es meg kell tanulni az embernek ezzel egyutt elni.... Tudjatok mi a baj,hogy a media szinte csaka sok hajtudobalo kis nyalas buzikat emeli ki,es nem azt akik csendesen elnek es nem torodnek senkivel es semmivel... Nah de oket nincs is miert kiemelni,hiszen ugyan olyan szerves resze a tarsadalomnak mindegyikojuk es dolgoznak,adoznak stb... Profitot termelnek,de nem is keveset...ezt mar kifejtettem az elobbi hozzaszolasaimban... A melegeknek kulon hotelek,etteremek,uzletek nyilnak sorban,igazi piackepes vasarloero... 
Tudjak mindig mi a trendy,mit illik viselni es mi az amit megborzongats celjabol vesznek fel... Neha nekunk is van itt olyan nap amikor egy picit tobbre vagyunk es nyilvan akkor maskepp oltozkodunk... No es nem kell osszekeverni a meleg sracokat a transszexualis sracokkal.. Nah,de errol itt teleirhatnek 5 oldalt is....Egyebkent ha jobban neznek ki es nem lennek ilyen oreg,siman bevallalnam,hogy escort legyek...Nagyon jol lehet vele keresni es tisztessegesen meg lehet belole elni... Nah de ez mar nem az en vilagom,hiszen kioregedtem  Puszedliufo...udv a barataidnak es uzenem neki,,hogy nem kell felvallalniuk,felesleges...de legyen mindig mellettuk valaki aki tudja mi az abra es segit nekik a nehezsegek es problemak kezeleseben... Azt azonban tudni kell,hogy renegeteg hetero jar meleg buliba,mert jol erzik magukat,igazi fergeteges hangulat van ...no es persze egy numerara mindig talal valakit,es a pasik 1000 x jobban tudjak mi jo a pasiknak es mi a jobb az agyban,mint a nok... ez tutiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hiszen nekik is ugyan az van nacijukban es ismerik... nah,de errol megint csak irhatnek,de ez nem szexualis felvilagosito forum Az is a legnagyobb baj,hogy az 50 ev feletti meleg ferfiak szinte megorulnek a fiatal sracokert es meg penzelik is oket azert,hogy elmenjenek egy -egy korre veluk... Sokan ezt teszik,de nem ilyen nyiltan..osszeallnak egy meleg idosebb ferfival,meg van mindenuk..igaz belso eletuk az nincs..no de ez az o dolguk...Azt is tudjatok,hogy ez az egyik legosibb szakma.... Van ahol gesaknak,escortoknak,prostiknak es sorolhatnam..hivjak oket,de lenyegeben mindegyik a penzert kurvalkodik.... Igaz,hogy egy normalis munkahelyen is sokszor nyalni kell a fonoknek,hogy az ember el ne veszitse az allasat,es nem akar,hogy: ott az emberek csontig nyalnak..es mindenki szalljon magaba es gondolkodjon el ezen... Ha nem kerult meg ilyen szituba akkor oruljon neki...Roviden ennyi  Biztos sok hulyeseget irtam,de most ez jott ki belolem...


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 December 17)

Köszi Pierre  
Transzikat nem ismerek személyesen, de nagyon tetszenek...az egész légkör, ami körülöttük van, lenyűgöző  Régóta igyekszem valakit rávenni, hogy jöjjön el velem egy showra...de valahogy nem megy Majd talán jövőre...valakit ráveszek, hogy ez legyen az újévi fogadalma 
Egyébként én imádom a meleg fiúkat  Van egy nagyon édi barátom, aki olyan, mintha most lépett volna ki egy divatszalonból. Régóta gondolkodom, hogy egyszer kézenfogom és elvonszolom vásárolni  Kíváncsi vagyok, mit szólna 

Engem nagyon érdekel, hogy milyen is a homoszexuálisok világának az a része, amit maximum filmekben lehet megismerni...bár, még ez sem túl elterjedt.
Olyan "rózsaszín felhős" kép él erről szinte mindenkiben, akivel beszéltem a témáról már: nagy bulik, sok-sok pénz, hatalmas befolyás...ebből mennyi az igaz? Mesélsz picit?


----------



## pierre1974 (2007 December 17)

Nos puszedliufo,ime legyen amit szeretnel... Vasarolni mi is szeretunk a Chrissel egyebkent,szinte minden nap elmegyunk es veszunk par cuccot... Probalok jo magyarosan fozni bar nincs ellenemre mas orszag eteleit elkesziteni... Itt agyon dicserik a foztomet,azt biztos hallottad a melegekrol,hogy nagyon baratsogsak es vendegszeretok...A legfontosabb,hogy a vendeg jol erezze magat  A barszekreny tele finom piakkal,a hutoben sok kaja,mert barmikor johet vendeg... Az oltozkodes nagyon fontos,minden ruhahoz meg kell lennie a megfelelo kiegeszitonek,ekszernek,salnak esetleg taskanak... A szorme telen elengedhetetlen kelleke a ruhatarnak... Az embernek mindig partykepesnek kell lennie,mert ha beulsz delben egy kaverzoba vagy etterembe esetleg kapsz hirtelen egy party meghivast estere akkor nem mondhatjak azt,hogy ur isten ez a srac milyen igenytelen..tehat reggel min. 1 ora keszulodes  Szombatonkent nagy bulik es barati osszejovetelek...Hja,parfumok sokasaga  Nagyon fontos az emberen a szinek harmoniaja,fontos a szolarium,a szemoldok gyantazasa,a heti uszas,masszazs,a kis kormos csajszi meglatogatasa  A fogorvost 3 havonta legkesobb meg kell latogatni,mert a fogaknak szep fehernek kell lennie,egy szeles mosoly feher fogakkal mindig megnyero  Plane ha jo szolibarna vagy  A lakst ugy kell alakitani,hogy minden evszakban megujuljon... Valtoztatni a szeneket eppen ugy mint az oltozkodesunkben...Minden nap masik cipot kell felvenni hiszen minden nap masik ruhaban megy el az ember dolgozni es nyilvan,hogy kell a valasztek belole  Ezeken a bulikon megismerhetsz sok embert,olyat aki egyszeru,de olyat is aki epp befolyassal rendelkezik...Nem kell vele agybabujnod ahhoz,hogy ha bajba kerulsz segitsen.... a telefonszamokat tessek mindig jol elmenteni,soha nem tudhatod kire mikor van szukseg    A baratodat vidd el nyugodtan shoppingolni,elvezni fogja,de mellekeld az aranykartyadat is  A melegek imadjak ha koltenek rajuk,vagy ok magukra de masokra is szivesen koltenek,nem is keveset... Ami nagyon fontos,ne tomegcikk legyen hanem egyedi: 10000 x nagyobb hatast ernek el ha egy tokelestesen megtervezett ruhat veszenk fel es az mason nem koszon vissza... De ez amit te latsz illetve amit leirtam ,ezek csak a kulsosegek es a szorakozasunkat teszik tokeletesse,a belso ertekek azonban nem penzben meretendoek,hiszen ismered: NEM LEHET BOLDOGSAGOT VENNI,A SZEGENY NEHA GAZDAGABB..... Es ez ebben a vilagban is eppen olyan nagy szerepet jatszik... Remelem elegedett vagy,reszletesebben azert nem irom le,mert elegge felkavarna az embereket ....


----------



## siriusB (2007 December 17)

Judith írta:


> Na, ettöl hála Istennek Kanadában már törvényesen is köthetnek házasságot és nem lett belöle senkinek semmi baja.



Persze, hogy nincs baja belőle senkinek. Az valóban nem gond a nyugati civilizációban, hogy kevés gyereket vállalnak. A bevándorlással majd megoldják a problémát, jönnek boldogan azokból a túlnépesedett és szegény országokból ahol még nem a nők nőkkel és férfiak férfiakkal házasodnak, hanem nők férfiakkal. Nekem aztán tökmindegy ugye az én életemben olyan nagyon nem tud változni a világ, hogy mecsetekkel legyen telepakolva a környezetem, aztán meg utánam a vízözön...


----------



## pierre1974 (2007 December 17)

Oszinten? Nem vagyok hive a meleg hazassagnak,inkabb fogadjak el az elettarsi viszonyt hivatalosan,igy is illessek meg azok a jogok a meleg kapcsolatot,mint ha hazassag lenne...Es kotelezo legyen jogi nyilatkozat,ha mind a ket fel ugy latja,hogy ha valamelyikukkel tortenne valami akkor mit orokol a masik..Ez az egesz masrol ugy sem szol,hiszen azt a temerdek penzt valakire hagyni kell amit az idosebb meleg ferfi halakor hatrahagy... Ez persze szemelyenkent valtozo,es ugye nyilvan ne az egyhaz meg az allam zsebelje be ezt a penzt... Nem egy ismerosom oroklot mar 30-50 milliot sajnos  De a baratja rahagyta minden vagyonat... Egy a lenyeg,nem kell eroltetni ezt a meleg hazassag dolgot... Nekem eszembe se jutna ilyen,soha!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pierre1974 (2007 December 17)

Elore is bocsanat mindenkitol,de ezt a viccet nem tudtam kihagyni..en mar leesek a szekrol annyira nevetek 

Bemegy egy buzi a henteshez. 
- Kérek egy 20cm hosszu, 5cm átmérőjű szalámit.
- Szeletelve, vagy egybe parancsolja ?
- Mit gondolsz cuncimókus, mi az én picsám, persely ?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 December 17)

Hehehe...kegyetlen vicc
Pierre, megintcsak köszönöm a beszámolót  Karonfogom majd a djágaszágom és elvitetem magam vásárolni, ha rámszakad valamelyik bank 
Egyébként miért érzem azt, hogy pont az lenne a legizgibb és legambivalensebb dolog, amit még le sem írtál?


----------



## pierre1974 (2007 December 18)

Puszedliufo: Amire igazabol kivancsi lennel,azt nem irhatom le sajna  Ez a vilag olyan mint egy kulon kis szinhaz,a darabokban a szereplok folyamatosan valtoznak,de a szereplok mindegyike Jaszai Mari dijas lehetne,hiszen a kulvilag fele az eletunk egy igazi szindarab!!!


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 December 18)

Kénytelen leszek beolvadni akkor ;-)


----------



## Pufi (2007 December 18)

*aa*



> Ugy teszel mint ha nem tudnad,hogy mukodik a prostitucio...


Kedves Pierre persze hogy tudom mi a prostitucio... meg meg alszent sem vagyok. Csak ritkan hallani valakit aki ilyen nyiltam beszel ,,viselt,, dolgaikrol...
Amikor nemetben lagerben voltam megjelent ott egy meleg srac es mindenki maceralta. En voltam a testore es egyszer elvitt magaval a klubba - mert kivancsi voltam - es nagyon jol ereztem magam. Vegyes klub volt nok - ferfiak. Mishelnek hivtak a francia pincer gyereket. Baromi szolgalatkesz volt. Rengeteg lemeze es kazettaja volt es en akkor - 1973 - megvoltam orulve a zenekert, Yes, Pink Floyd stb... Kozben spanyolba kellett volna mennem a Medveckyvel dolgozni, de magyar utlevelem volt amibe nem kaptam meg a spanyol vizumot. Panaszkodtam a Mishelnek. Mire o: semmi baj gyere. Bementunk a rendorsegre, egyenesen fel a fonokhoz. A Mishel kozben be be koszont egy egy irodaba... Nem huzom sokaig a storyt a gore kidobatta velem a magyar utlevelem, azaz ,,elveszett,, kaptam egy nemet Fremdenpasst es mar benne is volt a vizum. Ez a Mishel mindent eltudott intezni... Csak ennyit a kapcsolatrendszerukrol...


----------



## pierre1974 (2007 December 18)

Kedves Pufi..Nagyon koszonom amit leirtal,eleg melyen erintett,tobbszor is elolvastam... Ha az Ilonaval beszelsz,mond meg,hogy az Anti es a Pierre udvozli Dombovarrol  Szamos fenykep orzi a regi baratsagot,kepeslapok,kozos Thaifoldi kirandulasok es sorolhatnam...Es meg emlithetnek neveket de felesleges.. Nagyon jo volt olvasni a soraid,sajnos nekem nincs idosebb rokonom aki azokrol az idokrol meselhetne... A Te eleted is gondolom megerne egy konyvkiadast... Kivanok neked es a topik olvasoinak Aldott,bekes unnepeket.
En is szeretek masoknak segiteni,de ha most ezt kifejtenem bovebben az ondicseret lenne,annak pedig nincs ertelme,viszont azt tudom,ha valamelyik baratom bajban van,akkor igyekszem minden kovet megmozgatni azert,hogy segitsek...
Megegyszer koszonom a hozzaszolasodat,nagyon jolesett!!!


----------



## siriusB (2007 December 18)

Tudom azt mondhatjátok: ha nem tetszik valami, ne olvassam ezt a topicot, de megmondom őszintén: EGYÁLTALÁN NEM TETSZIK!
Az sem amit Pufi ír. Ne mondjátok, hogy ez jó így és így természetes és ha nekem és másoknak - akik olyan avittas módon gondolkodnak mint én - nem tetszik, akkor forduljunk el, vagy "fel". 
Szerintem nem az a jó és természetes amiről ti beszéltek, ezért nem tudom elfogadni, hogy nekünk, azaz a többségnek kelljen alkalmazkodni és hagyni hogy az napról napra elfogadottabb legyen!

Bocs mindenkitől, akit megsértettem, mert emberileg senkit nem szeretnék bántani, de én nagyon-nagyon rossz érzésekkel olvasom ezt a topicot, azt hiszem nem is olvasom tovább: jó mulatást a továbbiakban.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 December 19)

SiriusB, nekem semmi bajom a véleményeddel és szerintem másoknak sem lesz  Azért van a fórum, hogy leírjuk, amit gondolunk  Ebből is látszik, hogy mindenki más-más dolgok alapján ítél meg egy-egy..."jelenséget".
Rossz érzésem nekem azért nincs a homoszexuálisokkal kapcsolatban, mert semmi rosszat nem tesznek(, sőt)...az, hogy ki, kivel, mit csinál zárt ajtók mögött, az meg nem tartozik senkire 
Amég vannak éhező gyerekek, hajléktalanok, betegek, gyilkosok és ilyesmik, addig én örülök, hogy olvashatok arról, ha valaki boldog és jól érzi magát...akár férfivel, akár nővel teszi ezt 

Egyébként én kíváncsi lennék, hogy egy teljesen névtelen szavazáson azok lennének-e többségben, akik tolerálják a homoszexualítást, vagy azok, akik nem


----------



## pierre1974 (2007 December 19)

*Party fotok!*

Puszedliufo: Egy Bp-i uzlet weboldala,de szerintem a baratod ismeri 

www.zeusshop.hu

Tettem fel egy szilveszteri party ajanlot,hivd el a baratod is...Legalabb ott talalkozhatunk 

De van itt egy weboldal is ahol szinten Budapest egyik legjobb bulijat talalhatod szilveszterre 

www.candyparty.hu 

Van itt par party kep is,ezek itt Zurichben keszultek a T und M barban  Olyasmi hely mint nalunk a Capella...


----------



## pierre1974 (2007 December 19)

Hja...termeszetesen a foton levo holgyek-ferfiak


----------



## pierre1974 (2007 December 19)

Sajna a buli ajanlo foto nem lett ok..ezert itt a link..

http://www.pure.navegre.hu


----------



## Pufi (2007 December 19)

> termeszetesen a foton levo holgyek-ferfiak


 
sukett ha ha ha


----------



## Melitta (2007 December 19)

Ket evvel ezelott mikor otthon jartam en is lattam a Capella...ba a musort , igazan nagyon remek volt, minden canadai baratunknak tetszett.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 December 19)

köszike Pierre  Majd átadom neki, azaz nekik az információkat  Szerintem meg lesznek lepve, hogy miket tudok 
Helyesek a képek


----------



## tajparaszt (2007 December 19)

Kedves Pierre1974!

Szerintem fontos, hogy a melegek házasodhassanak. Nem csak azért, hogy jogilag legyen egyenrangú a meleg kapcsolat a hetero kapcsolattal, hanem azért is, hogy egyszer végre a többség nyilvánvalóan, hangosan és feltűnően mondja ki, hogy nem lát semmilyen különbséget homo és hetero között (leszámítva azt, hogy egyik hetero a másik meg homo).
szép napot:
tajparaszt


----------



## tajparaszt (2007 December 19)

Hja, mert én hiszek abban, hogy valójában mi vagyunk többen, csak nem mindig a normális többség a leghangosabb. Persze ez lehet, hogy illúzió...


----------



## pierre1974 (2007 December 19)

Biztos igazad van,de en biztos nem allnak oltar ele egy sraccal  De ettol fuggetlenul tamogatom a hozzaszolasod... Ismerek olyan sracokat akik megtettek mar Amsterdamban,de Mo-on ezt nem fogadjak el... De ezektol meg fenntartom az elozokben leirtakat... Ciao..


----------



## pierre1974 (2007 December 19)

Pufi  Azert irtam oda,mert oszinten szolva ismerek olyan travit,aki lepipal jo par holgy ismerosmet  Egyebkent a srac muveszneve: Petra


----------



## Pufi (2007 December 20)

> travit


 
Ha sokáig igy megy vizsgázhatok melegből...

De a viccet félretéve, volt egy drága kollégánk - ma már alázattal emlitve nevét - Rónaszéki András, aki meleg volt. Kiváló humorista volt. Olyan fergeteges tempot diktált a szinpadon, hogy a hatvanas évek végén az még teljesen ismeretlen volt otthon. Akkor még mindenki a mikrofon mögött állt. Statikus volt minden. Erre jött a Rónaszéki aki szétrobbantotta maga körül a levegőt. Minden műsort vert. Egyszer együtt vacsoráztunk a Nyugat étteremben a Kamara Varieté mellett és az általam irigyelt sikere teljében lévő Bandi csupa panasz volt. Tudom, hogy a társadalmon kivül élek. Tudom, hogy nem fogadnak el.. Még győzködtem, nem igy van Bandi stb... de láttam, hogy reálisan itélte meg a helyzetét - mint homoszekszuális - az akkori Magyarországon. Egy este nem jött be. Öngyilkos lett. Sokáig, de talán a mai napig nem tudok mit kezdeni ezzel a negativ élménnyel...


----------



## pierre1974 (2007 December 20)

Pufi  Sajnos ilyen elmenyem nekem is van..Nem mindenki tudja ezt feldolgozni....A mostani baratom is teljesen ram tamaszkodik lelkileg,most pedig ugy erzem,hogy megvaltozott,az elmult 4 honap neki merfoldko volt az eleteben... Megvaltozott az oltozkodese,a viselkedese,bar a felfogasa meg sok mindenben nem,de probalom vele ezt az eletet elfogadtatni...Tulsagosan elnyomta magaban a melegseget es olyan volt mint egy rabszolga...Hagyta,hogy kihasznaljak,vissza eltek a joindulataval,olyan volt mint egy csicska... Kicsit ravilagitottam arra,hogy kik is az igazi baratai... Most mar maskepp latja es eli ezt a vilagot,de az a baj,hogy nem mindne meleg mellett all ott valaki,hogy segitsen es sokan nem tudjak feldolgozni ezt a tenyt es ebbol sajnos elobb utobb tragediak vannak  Beszelhetnek sokat errol es biztos fogok is,de az a baj,hogy amig a melegek onmagukat nem fogadjak el,akkor mit varok a heteroktol,akik aztan plane nehezebben erik meg ezt az eletvitelt illetve tenyt... Te Pufi/mar elnezesedet kerem,hogy tegezodok,de ez a forumokon megszokott/ es utolagosan is megkoszonom ezt a lehetoseget...Szoval Te biztos emlekszel ra,hogy a duna parttol egy utcaval beljebb,ahol most az Intercontinental van vagy Forseason mellett...nem tudom pontosan,ott volt regen a melegek talalkozohelye..hjajjjjjjjjj,az egyik baratom ezt nagyon tudja,de sajna nem tudom most tole megkerdezni...Nem vagyok pesti en se,es nem ismerem annyira varost,tehat nem tudom a pontos nevet... Azt tudtad,hogy a Turai Ida is a For seasonben lakott,volt ket tv-je,mert annyira szerette nezni a tetthely c. filmet,hogy mindig felt nehogy lemaradjon valamirol es mind aket tv-n az ment neki  Ez komoly,nem hulyeskedek...Az egyik baratom szokott meselni es o mondta ezt nekem,jobban benne van vagy volt a muveszvilagban mint en..En is ismerek sok mindenkit,de azert nem olyan szeles a kapcsolatrendszerem mint neki... 
Hja,melegsegbol jeles  Es koszi,hogy leirod ezeket a dolgokat...komolyan orulok neki...


----------



## pierre1974 (2007 December 20)

*Ajandek...*

Tettem fel egy nagyon jo zenet,mindenki toltse le es hallgassa meg,az idosebb korosztaly vagyis a kozepkoruak  biztos felismerik es dudoljak majd.. Egy teljesen uj hangszereles de megis a 70-es eveket idezi,szerintem iszonyat menniyre jo,hallgassatok meg, a hangszereles is eredeti.. A youtubrol szedtem le,egy program segitsegevel...


----------



## pierre1974 (2007 December 20)

Ugy szeretnek egy szamot es nem tudom megszerezni  A Szucs Judit: dodona Ha valakinek meg van akkor feltenne ide nekem? Nagyon megkoszonom...


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 December 22)

Ezt a dalt a Tóth Vera énekelte nemrég egy műsorban, ugye? 

Kerestem a számot, amit szeretnél, de sehol nem találom. megpróbálom majd még körbekérdezni a zenebolond ismerősöket...hátha


----------



## pierre1974 (2007 December 22)

Koszike ..aranyos vagy..Igen,a Toth Vera enekelte,en is igy szedtem le a youtubrol...


----------



## Ancsa8 (2007 December 23)

pierre1974 írta:


> Ugy szeretnek egy szamot es nem tudom megszerezni  A Szucs Judit: dodona Ha valakinek meg van akkor feltenne ide nekem? Nagyon megkoszonom...



Szia!

Mivel Karácsony van, íme :-D :


----------



## Ainethil (2007 December 31)

Örülök, hogy van itt ez a téma. Leszbikus nő vagyok, az USA-ban élek amerikai partneremmel. Az amerikiai törvények azokban az államokban sem ismerik el a kapcsolatunkat, ahol lehetséges a melegek házassága illetve bejegyzett élettársi kapcsolata. Ehhez ugyanis mindkét félnek amerikai állampolgárnak vagy zöld kártyás residentnek kell lennie. Ez azt jelenti, hogy iskolába kell járnom (ami nagyon drága) és csak a suliban dolgozhatok.

Most, hogy a magyar kormány megszavazta a regisztrált élettársi kapcsolatot, Magyarországon könnyebben tudnánk élni, mint itt, az USA-ban. Nagyon szeretnénk Kanadában összeházasodni és néhány év múlva ott letelepedni. Csak annyit szeretnénk, hogy az 5 éve tartó kapcsolatunk ugyanolyan értékű legyen a törvény szemében, mint egy férfi és nő hasonlóan elkötelezett kapcsolata.


----------



## Ainethil (2007 December 31)

Judith írta:


> Na, ettöl hála Istennek Kanadában már törvényesen is köthetnek házasságot és nem lett belöle senkinek semmi baja.



Na hát erről van szó  Jó ilyen értelmes és velős hsz-t olvasni ebben a témában. Köszönöm.


----------



## afca (2008 Január 1)

Ainethil írta:


> Örülök, hogy van itt ez a téma. Leszbikus nő vagyok, az USA-ban élek amerikai partneremmel. Az amerikiai törvények azokban az államokban sem ismerik el a kapcsolatunkat, ahol lehetséges a melegek házassága illetve bejegyzett élettársi kapcsolata. Ehhez ugyanis mindkét félnek amerikai állampolgárnak vagy zöld kártyás residentnek kell lennie. Ez azt jelenti, hogy iskolába kell járnom (ami nagyon drága) és csak a suliban dolgozhatok.
> 
> Most, hogy a magyar kormány megszavazta a regisztrált élettársi kapcsolatot, Magyarországon könnyebben tudnánk élni, mint itt, az USA-ban. Nagyon szeretnénk Kanadában összeházasodni és néhány év múlva ott letelepedni. Csak annyit szeretnénk, hogy az 5 éve tartó kapcsolatunk ugyanolyan értékű legyen a törvény szemében, mint egy férfi és nő hasonlóan elkötelezett kapcsolata.


Szoritok nektek.Ha rajtam múllna ilyen problémátok nem lenne.
Minden ember egyenértékű.Miért ne házasodhatnának.


----------



## Judith (2008 Január 2)

Ainethil írta:


> Na hát erről van szó  Jó ilyen értelmes és velős hsz-t olvasni ebben a témában. Köszönöm.


 
Ha átjöttök Kanadába, Ontarioban ismerek valakit, aki legálisan össze is tud adni benneteket.


----------



## F_Kriszti (2008 Január 2)

Én is szorítok nektek. Magyarországon sem künnyű "másnak" lenni. Pár éve volt egy férfi munkatársam, aki homoszekszuális volt, mikor ez kiderült róla sajnos úgy alakították a főnökök a k9rülményeket, hogy ő mondjon fel! Felháborító, hogy nem az értékeit nézték, hanem a magánéletét.
Kriszti


----------



## Ainethil (2008 Január 3)

Köszönöm szépen kedves szavaitokat. Megmondom őszintén, meghatódtam rajtuk, mert -- talán gondolhatjátok -- nem minden fórumon kapok ilyen együttérző és bátorító válaszokat. Egyszer írogattam egy magyar fórumra a regisztrált élettársi kapcsolatról, és két vallásos nő szó szerint kiüldözött onnan  Na mindegy, szóval jó itt lenni. 

Aranyos vagy, Judith, lehet, hogy pár év múlva szavadon foglak. Most az a helyzet, hogy nem házasodhatunk meg Kanadában sem, mert az veszélyeztetné az USA diákvízumomat. Egy azonos nemű személlyel kötött külföldi házasság ugyanis -- mivel az USA-ban nem ismerik el -- arra mutató jel, hogy illegálisan Amerikában akarok maradni. Tudom, hogy nevetségesen hangzik, de ez sajnos így van.

Azt tervezzük, hogy az utolsó évben itt tartunk egy nem hivatalos "commitment ceremony"-t, az unitárius templomban, ahol egyébként tartanak meleg esküvőket. Ezt azért szeretnénk, hogy a barátaink és rokonaink is ott lehessenek. Aztán Kanadában egy hivatalos kézfogó és irány Budapest, mert már évek óta nem voltam otthon. Fontos, hogy mindketten megismerhessük egymás kultúráját.


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Január 3)

BUEK nektek! Bocsanat,hogy nem jelentkeztem eddig,orulok,hogy a topik elt addig is..Kicsit otthon voltunk Mo-on a baratommal.Ma reggel erkeztunk vissza Zurichbe... Nagyon koszonom aszamot,most mar szol is,bar igaz kicsit beteg vagyok..2 napja 39 fokos lazam van  valami hulye virus... puszi nektek...


----------



## afca (2008 Január 3)

Ainethil írta:


> Köszönöm szépen kedves szavaitokat. Megmondom őszintén, meghatódtam rajtuk, mert -- talán gondolhatjátok -- nem minden fórumon kapok ilyen együttérző és bátorító válaszokat. Egyszer írogattam egy magyar fórumra a regisztrált élettársi kapcsolatról, és két vallásos nő szó szerint kiüldözött onnan  Na mindegy, szóval jó itt lenni.
> 
> Aranyos vagy, Judith, lehet, hogy pár év múlva szavadon foglak. Most az a helyzet, hogy nem házasodhatunk meg Kanadában sem, mert az veszélyeztetné az USA diákvízumomat. Egy azonos nemű személlyel kötött külföldi házasság ugyanis -- mivel az USA-ban nem ismerik el -- arra mutató jel, hogy illegálisan Amerikában akarok maradni. Tudom, hogy nevetségesen hangzik, de ez sajnos így van.
> 
> Azt tervezzük, hogy az utolsó évben itt tartunk egy nem hivatalos "commitment ceremony"-t, az unitárius templomban, ahol egyébként tartanak meleg esküvőket. Ezt azért szeretnénk, hogy a barátaink és rokonaink is ott lehessenek. Aztán Kanadában egy hivatalos kézfogó és irány Budapest, mert már évek óta nem voltam otthon. Fontos, hogy mindketten megismerhessük egymás kultúráját.


 
Ne törődj mások véleményével.Sokan az okoskodásukkal el sem tudják képzelni,hogy megtudnak bántani embereket.Sikerüljön számotokra a 2008.év na meg a többi.


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Január 4)

Ainethil!

Orulok neked oszinten... Kivanjuk,hogy terveitek mielobb valosuljanak meg es ne utkozzenek akadalyokba... Barati udv,

Pierre und Chris


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Február 20)

*Egy meleg hir tavalyrol!*

Biztos en vagyok nagyon naiv,de ez a hir ami tavaly latott napvilagot meg engem is sokkolt es ugy gondoltam eppen ide tartozik!
Sajnos tobb hozzaszolas torlodott,de azon vagyunk,hogy ki ki a magaenak erzett topicot ujraelessze!
Ennek a hirnek kapcsan is elgondolkodtam,hogy az USA mire kepes!
De a melegek koreben ez a fegyver sokat jelentene,eleg csak par csepp a kinezett pasira es mar is az ove   
A dokumentum mellekelve ami hitelesiti a hirt!

Es ime a hir!

*Melegbombát tervezett az amerikai hadsereg 
2007. június 14. *

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td background="/p/unegyed/kcsik.gif" width="100%">




</td> </tr> </tbody></table> *Nemrég közzétett, korábban szigorúan titkosított dokumentumok szerint az Egyesült Államok hadserege az Öböl-háború után egy olyan vegyifegyvert szeretett volna kifejlesztetni, amely az ellenfél katonáit meleggé tette volna.*

Edward Hammond, a Berkeley Egyetemen a biológiai- és vegyifegyverekkel foglalkozó Sunshine Project vezetője azinformációszabadsági törvény segítségével jutott hozzá a légierő daytoni Wright Laborjának egy titkos dokumentumához, amit aztán a CBS-hez továbbított. Azokból ugyanis az derült ki, hogy a hadsereg 7,5 millió dollárt igényelt egy különleges fegyver kifejlesztésére, ám a javaslatot elutasították.

<table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0"> <tbody> <tr> <td> 
</td></tr> <tr> <td>
</td></tr></tbody></table>Az ohiói labor előterjesztésében az szerepelt, hogy a bomba kémiai összetevője homoszexuális érzelmeket keltett volna az ellenfél katonáiban,_ "és így a csapattestek összeomlottak volna, mert a katonák hirtelen egymás számára lettek volna vonzóak"_ - mondta el Hammond.

A kémiai anyag a szakértők szerint egyfajta feromon volt, amely belégzéssel vagy a bőrre kerülve már minimális adagban is kifejtette volna a hatását. Az ötletet először 1994-ben terjesztették elő, nem sokkal az Öböl-háború befejezése után. Az előterjesztés szerint a fegyver _"undorító, de egyáltalán nem halálos"_.

A hír komoly felháborodást váltott ki Amerikában a szexuális jogokért küzdő csoportok között, akik szerint _"a történelem során sok meleg és leszbikus szolgálta a hadsereget, így rájuk nézve igazán sértő, ha azt hiszik, hogy egy homoszexuális hadsereg letenné a fegyvert. Ez azért is abszurd, mert az orvosi kutatások szerint a szexuális irányultságot nem lehet ilyen módon befolyásolni."_


----------



## Hahalman (2008 Február 20)

Erdekes kutatasi eredmenyek azoknak, akik beszelnek angolul (lasd a csatolt cikket).

Aki esetleg nem erti a nyelvet - a kiserlet soran erotikus videokat mutattak ket kulonbozo csoportba tartozo, sajat bevallasuk szerint heteroszexualis ferfiaknak: homphoboknak (azaz akik nyiltan es duhodten gyulolkodo viselkedest mutattak homoszexualisokkal szemben) es nem-homophob ferfiaknak (azaz akik kozombosek voltak). 

Mig a heteroszexualis ill. a noi homoszexualis aktusokat bemutato videok megnezese mindket csoport tagjainak erekciot okozott (pontosabban 'megnovekedett veraramlatot a himtagban' ), a ferfi homoszexualis videok csak a *homophob* csoportnak okoztak erekciot! 

Magyarul: a regi mondas, hogy aki a legelvakultabban gyuloli a homoszexualisokat annak maganak is latens homoszexualis hajlamai vannak, ugy tunik, valoban igazolhato tudomanyos tenyekre alapszik...:``:


----------



## siriusB (2008 Február 20)

Találtam egy témába vágó filmet , ha esetleg valakinek kedve lenne megnézni.
Datás linkek:


----------



## Hahalman (2008 Február 20)

siriusB írta:


> Találtam egy témába vágó filmet , ha esetleg valakinek kedve lenne megnézni.


Akkor Hollywood megint kopirozott, mert 2007-ben jelent meg itt Adam Sandler-rel az "I Now Pronounce You Chuck and Larry" film, aminek (a leiras szerint) szinte egy az egyben ugyanaz az alapsztorija - csak tuzoltokkal. 

Nem meglepo: amelyik francia film sikeres (pld. Magas szoke ferfi felemas cipoben, Nikita, Taxi, stb. stb. stb.) azt inkabb lemasoljak egy-az-egyben, semhogy szinkronnal behozzak... Meg a "SWAT" is baromi kozel allt a "Nid de guępes" ('The Nest')-hez, pedig hivatalosan egy regi amerikai tevesorozatra epult... igaz, az francia filmet viszont Carpenter "Assault on Precinct 13"-ja inspiralta, szoval legalabb bezarult a kor...


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Február 20)

Rengeteg hasonlo film van ,de amit Te emlitesz meg,az a Ferj es Ferj,ahol tuzoltok vannak benne esaz egyik sracnak a biztositasa miatt kell bevallalnia a legjobb haverjanak,hogy ok egyutt elnek es melegek!
En evek ota probalom megszerezni az HBO-n futott Baratsagproba c. filmet,nekem nagyon tetszett.
Ha nem lenne ra piac,akkor nem forgatnanak ilyen temaju filmeket,sot sorozatoka se.
Pl. Fiuk a klubbol..Imadom


----------



## janosahegy (2008 Március 2)

Szerintem elitélendő dolog a homoszexualitás. Véleményem szerint ez egy betegség, persze a benne szenvedők erről nem tehetnek, de elítélni is nehéz őket.  A felháborító az, hogy egyre nagyobb teret engednek nekik, és lassan trendi lesz, holott ezzel nem kellene dicsekedni és még jobban buzdítani őket.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)

janosahegy írta:


> Szerintem elitélendő dolog a homoszexualitás. Véleményem szerint ez egy betegség, persze a benne szenvedők erről nem tehetnek, de elítélni is nehéz őket.  A felháborító az, hogy egyre nagyobb teret engednek nekik, és lassan trendi lesz, holott ezzel nem kellene dicsekedni és még jobban buzdítani őket.


 
Hihetetlen,hogy az emberek milyen szűk látókörűek.Ilyeneket irsz ide és még gondolom büszke is vagy rá.Ne adja istenegyszer komoly beteg légy és egy meleg doki gyógyitana meg akkor is igy vélekednél?Vagy ha a fiad lenne meleg kitagadnád?


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Március 3)

Huuuuuuuuuuuu,gyerekek...Itt valami arulas van,en nem tettem fel semmi letoltest ide es megis megjelent,raadasul nem is tudom mik ezek,valami mese reszletek........A renszer tenyleg megorult...


----------



## Hahalman (2008 Március 3)

pierre1974 írta:


> Huuuuuuuuuuuu,gyerekek...Itt valami arulas van,en nem tettem fel semmi letoltest ide es megis megjelent,raadasul nem is tudom mik ezek,valami mese reszletek........A renszer tenyleg megorult...


Ne aggodj, Pierre, ez man folyik egy ideje, s raadasul mindenkivel... 

Csak annyit kell csinalni, hogy miutan feltetted az uzeneted, ellenorizd le hogy van e csatolva valami (marmint amit nem te csatoltal), s ha igen, menj at szerkeszto modba, tavolitsd el a csatolasokat, majd zard le az uzenetet.

En is egyre duhitobbnek talalom a technikai problemakat - a masik oldalon viszont... figyelembe veve hogy az oldal ingyenes, s hogy minden vacak bujaval/bajaval/kinjaval/problemajaval egyutt a CanadaHun meg mindig az Internet legjobb magyar magansarka - inkabb nyelek...

...mert ugye: meg es ki lehetne ezt mind javitani effektive egyetlen het alatt ha a tagok fizetnenek valamit, de tapasztalatom szerint a 'fizetes' szot eleg egyetlen egyszer kijelenteni egy ilyen jellegu magantablan, es a tagsag abban a pillanatban magikus modon az 1%-ara csokken.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2008 Március 4)

Pierre, ha a film megfelel angolul vagy spanyolul, akkor a következő linkről, torrent segítségével le tudod tölteni :
http://search.utorrent.com/search.p...www.mininova.org/search/?utorrent&search=&u=1

Ha segítség kell a torrenthez, mert még nem használtad, csak szól és segítek beállítani mindent.


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Március 4)

puszedliufo: imadlak... az angol cimet nem ismertem,rakerestem a youtubon es vegre hosszu evek ota lattam ujra reszletet belole...Hat en meg soha nem szedtem le filmet... Ehhez analfabeta vagyok az e-mail cimem az msn cimem,ha gondolod akkor vegyel fel es segits nekem legyszike... e-mail cim a profilban  Merci vielmal ...


----------



## Puszedliufo (2008 Március 4)

Pierre, nagyon szívesen 
Nemsokára jelentkezem


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Március 4)

janosahegy írta:


> Szerintem elitélendő dolog a homoszexualitás. Véleményem szerint ez egy betegség, persze a benne szenvedők erről nem tehetnek, de elítélni is nehéz őket.  A felháborító az, hogy egyre nagyobb teret engednek nekik, és lassan trendi lesz, holott ezzel nem kellene dicsekedni és még jobban buzdítani őket.



Valahol neked is igazad van de ez is a nyugathoz tartozik. Regen is meg volt gondolj csak regi nagy szineszeinkre,Markus Laci es sorolhatnam,de abban az idoben ez fobenjaro bun volt es burkoltan talalkoztak ezzel az emberek. Az se jobb,hogy a hires Gerbeaud Cukraszda Budapest sziveben burkolt "escort service" ezt nem szo szerint ertem,de az idosebb hölgyek a mai napig szivesen jarnak oda ismerkedni es megvannak a kis apro jelek amik arra utalnak,hogy az asztalnal ülö ur eppen kit mit keres... kaves cseszeben a kanal merre all es sorohatnam. Egyszoval az se jobb... Az biztos,hogy most ez szinte iparag lett  Nagyon sok ismerosom el meg ebbol,hogy kihasznalja a lehetoseget,hiszen a melegek a mai napig szivesen vasarolnak trendi helyeken,isznak meg egy italt,rendeztetik be a laksukat es sorolhatnam. Fel kell ehhez noni,de mint regebben mondtam akkor lesz jo,ha mar nem beszelnek rola az emberek es egy teljesen elfogadott dolog lesz. Minden csoda 3 napig tart azt szoktak mondani... de nem arra kell koncentralni amit a media hirdet es eload... az ott bemutatott emberek tobbsege arra se melto,hogy meleg legyen,tisztelet a kivetelnek. En is irigylek sok embert,hogy milyen boldogan elnek es a kutya nem foglalkozik veluk...dolgoznak mint mindneki mas,haza mennek es becsukjak az ajtot,az ajto mogott pedig,hogy mi zajlik senkinek semmi koze hozza...Ez lenne a normalis,de nem az sajna (( utalom ezt a felvallalos hulye dumat... azt is megnezheted,hogy egy meleg ferfi idosebb korara olyan egyedul marad mint a kisujjam es nem lesz aki adjon neki egy pohar vizet,ezeket az embereket csak kihaszanaljak es lepten nyomon arra mennek ra fiatalok,hogy beloluk es a kapcsolataikbol megeljenek. vissza elnek az o helyzetukkel... Egesz eleteben sporolt vagy jol elt,teljesen mind1,megoregszik vagy lebetegszik es senki nem fog tobbe ra gondolni. Ha egyszer kiesett a mokuskerekbol oda nem fog vissza jutni soha,tehat nem kell oket irigyelni... altalaban avezeto beosztasu melegeket is burkoltan talalod meg a chaten,ejjel fantom nevvel ismerkednek es sokan igy vadasznak,ki ki probalja kihalaszni az aranyhalat es lesi a csodat,hogy ossze fut valakivel aki a karrierjeben elobbre segiti. Nehogy azt hidd,hogy ez olyan huuuuuuuuuuu de alomvilag es isteni melegnek lenni.De ugyan ez megvan a hetero chateknel is,sok pasi es csaj azert jar oda,hogy az elete jobbra forduljon... de van amikor a szive erosebb es nem eppen az alomherceg vagy hercegno jelenik meg es ejti rabul a szivedet,viszont olyan elmenyeket kaphatsz amit az alomherceg nem adott volna meg soha...Es tudod mit,sok ido kellett nekem is mire rajottem,hogy nem jo a mokuskerek es nem is akarok mar benne lenni,jobb avilagtol elvonultan elni csendben es tenni a dolgunkat,nem foglalkozni masokkal..neha neha eszembe jut amikor kicsit kozeleb kerultem a tuzhoz es az milyen jo volt,de aztan egy perc mulva eszembe jut,hogy csak mese az egesz es kihasznalasrol szol... adjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj sokat es ne kerj semmiiiiiiiiiit,akkor tutira nyero vagy... uhhhhhhhhhhh,ez most megint jo kevert lett ,de a lenyeg benne van


----------



## Puszedliufo (2008 Március 4)

janosahegy írta:


> Szerintem elitélendő dolog a homoszexualitás. Véleményem szerint ez egy betegség, ...


Én nemtudom, de ha ez lenne a világon a legnagyobb és egyedüli "betegség", én nagyon boldog lennék..


----------



## b.p. (2008 Március 5)

Hahalman írta:


> Erdekes kutatasi eredmenyek azoknak, akik beszelnek angolul (lasd a csatolt cikket).
> 
> Aki esetleg nem erti a nyelvet - a kiserlet soran erotikus videokat mutattak ket kulonbozo csoportba tartozo, sajat bevallasuk szerint heteroszexualis ferfiaknak: homphoboknak (azaz akik nyiltan es duhodten gyulolkodo viselkedest mutattak homoszexualisokkal szemben) es nem-homophob ferfiaknak (azaz akik kozombosek voltak).
> 
> ...


 
Na ugyehogyugye! 
Pár hozzászólással később megjelent a demonstráció is!



janosahegy írta:


> Szerintem elitélendő dolog a homoszexualitás. Véleményem szerint ez egy betegség, persze a benne szenvedők erről nem tehetnek, de elítélni is nehéz őket.  A felháborító az, hogy egyre nagyobb teret engednek nekik, és lassan trendi lesz, holott ezzel nem kellene dicsekedni és még jobban buzdítani őket.


 
kiss :-D


----------



## kékasszony (2008 Március 6)

Bocs, hogy megint belekotyogok, de Janosahegynek szeretném üzenni, hogy ne nagyon strapálja magát!!! Itt legalábbis nincs értelme. Bár a véleményét mindenki elmondhatja. Csak nem "egymás között" szeretnék megbeszélni fájdalmaikat a mások?!
De a szerelem az tudjuk, nagy dolog. És vak. Egy ideig.


----------



## krisztina.w (2008 Március 11)

Sziasztok.
Én egy nagyon friss tag vagyok itt és még csak olvasgatok nagy bőszen, de itt leragadtam. Ez a téma érdekes. Vissza olvastam pár oldalt, pár hozzászólást.
Én hetero létemre mindig nagyon jól éreztem magam melegek társaságában. Sőt klubokba is jártam velük. Illetve állandóan együtt voltunk. Sokszor nekem szegezték a kérdést, hogy "hogy lehet, hogy én jól érzem magam a társaságukban, ha én nem vagyok meleg?!" Természetesen nem tudom a választ.
Tény, hogy mindig pasi párti voltam és vagyok is a mai napig. De ez így van jól. Nem hiszem, hogy azért mert velük jól éreztem magam, azért nekem meg kellett volna tagadnom a saját beállítottságomat. 
Sajnos mára nagyon szétszéledt a társaság, és csak néhányukkal tartok kapcsolatot, de a mai napig úgy érzem, hogy számomra az az időszak, míg velük jártam mindenhová, az volt életem egyik legjobb időszaka. 
Soha nem értettem, hogy egyesek miért gondolják, hogy a melegek betegek! Lehet, hogy nem ismer egyet sem az illető...nem tudom. Igazándiból sosem gondolkodtam el azon, hogy mi lehet az oka, hogy nem a "bibliai modellt" részesítik előnyben, miszerint egy pár az csak egy nő és egy férfi lehet. Engem nem zavar sem a női, sem a férfi oldal. Én sem akarok senkit eltéríteni. ha ők sem akarnak engem,... akkor élhetünk, dolgozhatunk egymás mellett. Hisz nem az identitását kedveljük annak az embernek, hanem őt magát. Sőt!
Bocsi, ha kicsit hosszúra sikeredtem.
Kriszti


----------



## lalihosziszi (2008 Március 11)

Homoszexualitás. Bűn? Ki dönti el?  Isten, vagy emberek?

Isten szerint bűn. Ez egyértelműen kiderül a bibliából, a már korábban idézett szövegekből. De abból is amiért Szodoma és Gomorra elpusztult. Azonban ez nem csak a Zsidóknak szólt, hiszen később Jézus tanítványai is hangsúlyt adtak ennek. Nem akarok nagyon belemerülni a bibliába csak egy vers: 

1Korintusz 6:9,10 " Micsoda?! Nem tudjátok, hogy igazságtalanok nem fogják örökölni Isten királyságát? Ne vezessenek félre titeket. Sem paráznák, sem bálványimádók, sem házasságtörők, sem természetellenes célokra tartott férfiak, sem férfiakkal háló férfiak, sem tolvajok, sem kapzsik, sem részegesek, sem szidalmazók, sem zsarolók nem fogják örökölni Isten királyságát. "

Ha jól tudom a vallások köztük - katolikus, református, evangélikus - Jézus tanítását hirdetik. Akkor elvileg nekik is elítélendő a
homoszexualitás.  

Persze ez Isten álláspontja, de az embereké más.

Emlékszem fiatalabb koromban  még a 80-as években, akkor még bűn volt. Mert ha valakiről kiderült, hogy a saját neméhez vonzódik, akkor megverték, leköpték, megalázták.

Ma, már a médiának - filmek, rádióműsorok, tv - köszönhetően ez az álláspont megváltozott. Az emberek szerint nem bűn. Sőt, azt nem fogadják el, ha valaki szerint bűn.

Természetesen mindenkinek saját ízlése és joga, hogy melyiket fogadja el. 

(ui: Istennek, soha sem az emberekkel volt baja, hanem azzal amit tettek - a bűnnel - azt gyűlöli, nem az embereket)


----------



## krisztina.w (2008 Március 11)

Azt hiszem ezzel a bibliai kérdéssel kicsit bele nyúltam, ami természetesen a mélyen vallásos társaimtól egész más reakciót vált ki.
Talán az egész mondandóm lényege az lehetne, hogy ne mi emberek ítélkezzünk valaki mássága felett. Ha ez bűn (?), a sok többi mellett amit ember elkövethet, akkor úgyis mindenki elnyeri méltó büntetését. de nem hiszem, hogy mi, ugyanolyan gyarló emberek ítélkezhetünk bárki felett.
Egyszerűen csak az elfogadás, ami fontos lenne. Hisz olyan sok minden rossz van a világban.


----------



## Hahalman (2008 Március 11)

krisztina.w írta:


> Egyszerűen csak az elfogadás, ami fontos lenne. Hisz olyan sok minden rossz van a világban.


Amen.

A Biblia egyebkent erdekes modon mindig es mindenhol CSAK a ferfi-ferfi kozotti kapcsolatot iteli el; a leszbikus kapcsolatokrol meglepo modon hallgat! (ami egyesek szerint direkt bizonyitek arra, hogy az Oreg is hetero ferfi...).

Egyebkent a Biblia azt is kimondja, hogy aki ketfele szovetbol keszult ruhat hord, az meg kell kovezni - megis, megdobbento modon mind a mai napig egyetlen papot arrol predikalni nem hallottam, hogy a 30% gyapju/70% polieszter pizsamat, bugyit, trikot, inget, stb. stb. stb. viseloket meg kene egetni... Ja, es a rabszolgasag intezmenyet viszont elismeri, szoval akkor hogy is van ez...?

Felreertesek elkerulese vegett: en tortenetesen hivo vagyok, es tisztelem a hitem szent konyvet. Csak szereny kis velemenyem szerint ezt a konyvet az Oreg azert adta, hogy azt a magunk jobbitasara alkalmazzuk - ahelyett hogy masokat dorongoljunk a foldbe vele... (Ez utobbi megjegyzesem NEM Krisztina vagy Lalihosziszi uzeneteire vonatkozik!)

Pierre1974,

Ne haragudj, de szerintem az elbeszelesed nem illik ide, megpedig stilisztikai szempontbol. A kezdete nem rossz, de amikor attersz a szexualis esemenyek leirasara, az tul kifinomulatlan ahhoz hogy a sztorit egyebkent alafesto irodalmi hangulatba beilleszkedjen; egy un. '_stroke-story_'-nak meg tul rovid (es egy picit gyenge is). 

Vazlatnak nem rossz - de mint minden vazlat, ez is tovabbi munkat igenyel. Fejleszteheted tovabb akar a 'pornoiranyba' akar az 'irodalmi iranyba' - nyilvanvaloan mindkettore megvan benne a lehetoseg, a potencial - de jelenlegi formajaban egyiknem sem felel meg igazan. 

A homoszexualis jellege engem szemely szerint nem zavar, de az igen, hogy tul nyilt es reszletes a szexualis leirasa ahhoz, hogy kiskoruak (akik esetleg betevednek ide) vagy egyebb, mas ertekrendet becsulo emberek ebbe elozetes figyelmeztetes nelkul botoljanak bele. Kerlek, add meg ezeknek a latogatoknak a tiszteletet azzal, hogy atteszed egy masik kulon fonalba aminek cime kifejezetten jelzi ezt (masok is igy teszik a sajat elbeszeleseikkel); igy legalabb szemelyesen tudod bizonyitani, hogy Te megadod azt a tiszteleletet a masok irant, amit ok nem adnak meg Neked.

Egyebkent ez teljesen szubjektiv velemeny, tehat senki mas neveben nem irok.


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Március 11)

Hahalman,igazad van..raadasul ez egy gyors story csak es en is torolni akartam mar...


----------



## Melitta (2008 Március 11)

pierre1974 írta:


> Hahalman,igazad van..raadasul ez egy gyors story csak es en is torolni akartam mar...


 
huha....
nyissal magadnak egy blogot ahol mar a cim melle tedd ki, hogy csak felnotteknek kizarolag 18 felett.


----------



## Hahalman (2008 Március 11)

pierre1974 írta:


> Hahalman,igazad van..raadasul ez egy gyors story csak es en is torolni akartam mar...


Semmi gond!

AZ IRAST AZONBAN ABBA NE HAGYD! A megfelelo forumban/fonalban szerintem teljes mertekben letjogosultsaga van, a stilusod pedig nem rossz, es soha nem tudni, hova fog elvezetni teged - csak dolgozni kell rajta meg egy kicsit. Tudod, az irassal/irokkal az a baj, hogy az ember soha nem lesz _jo_ benne - csak _jobb mint elozoleg_. Mint sokminden mas, az iras is egy ut: az utazas folyamata fontosabb, mint az uticel (habar ha az uticelban megfizetnek erte, az kifejezett bonusz! ).


----------



## eszterlánc (2008 Március 11)

Azt hiszem csak azokkal a melegekkel van baj, értem ezen a nőket is, akik direkte kirívóan viselkednek, feltűnösködnek és miattuk sokan meggyűlölik őket. Nem kellene ennyire a reflektorfénybe sem helyezni ezt a témát, agyon van rágva és sokakat ez is dühít. Nem az eltussolásra gondolok meg a szőnyegalá söprésre, csak néha már tényleg túl sok. Egyébként én akiket ismerek melegeket, igen szimpatikus emberek és a környezetük is elfogadta őket, sőt még azt is állíthatom, hogy kedveltek. Persze ez az egyénen is múlik, sőt.


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Március 11)

Hjajjjjjjjjjjjj,hogy en milyen figyelmetlen vagyok,mar megint hozza kerult egy zene,pedig nem is tettem fel... most mar tenyleg figyelnem kell amikor egy bejegyzest toltok fel!
eszterlanc! Maximalisan igazat adok neked!


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Március 11)

janosahegy írta:


> Szerintem elitélendő dolog a homoszexualitás. Véleményem szerint ez egy betegség, persze a benne szenvedők erről nem tehetnek, de elítélni is nehéz őket.  A felháborító az, hogy egyre nagyobb teret engednek nekik, és lassan trendi lesz, holott ezzel nem kellene dicsekedni és még jobban buzdítani őket.



ez a hozzászólás elég éretlen lelkületre vall...gondolom gyerek vagy még...
ha szerinted egy betegség a homoszexualitás akkor miért ítéled el?
minden beteg embert elítélsz?
a másik...divatból senki nem lesz homoszexuális...és buzdítani sem hiszem, hogy lehetne embereket, hogy legyenek azok...
akik pedig vonzónak tartják a saját nemüket, azoknak ugyanolyan joguk van élni ezen a Földön, mint neked...


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Március 11)

eszterlánc írta:


> Azt hiszem csak azokkal a melegekkel van baj, értem ezen a nőket is, akik direkte kirívóan viselkednek, feltűnösködnek és miattuk sokan meggyűlölik őket. Nem kellene ennyire a reflektorfénybe sem helyezni ezt a témát, agyon van rágva és sokakat ez is dühít. Nem az eltussolásra gondolok meg a szőnyegalá söprésre, csak néha már tényleg túl sok. Egyébként én akiket ismerek melegeket, igen szimpatikus emberek és a környezetük is elfogadta őket, sőt még azt is állíthatom, hogy kedveltek. Persze ez az egyénen is múlik, sőt.



szerintem a heterok között is vannak "nyomulósak" szép számmal...csak azt ugye nem vesszük "rossz" néven, még ha nem is tetszik az illető, mert valahol hízeleg az egónknak... a homoszexuális is csak ugy tud ismerkedni, ha próbálkozik...


----------



## Hahalman (2008 Március 11)

pierre1974 írta:


> A bibliahoz visszaterve,a zsidok a biblia szerint elnek????


Ez attol fugg, hogy melyik zsidorol beszelsz. Tudod, ez olyan mintha az kerdeznem, hogy a magyarok mind szeretik a rantottcsirket...? Vagy a melegek mind katolikusak mint Te...?



pierre1974 írta:


> Miert van az,hogy a melegek kb 70%-a zsido????


Pierre, bocsass meg, de ez nagyon nagy butasag. Annyi zsido nincs az egesz vilagegyetemben, hogy az osszes melegek 70%-at kitegyek. En aztan csak tudom, mert a sajat koreimben talan ha ketto zsido meleget ismerek osszesen - a mintegy 200-300-zsidobol... Es itt aztan igazan nem kell rejtegetni ezt!

A melegek (eddigi ismereteink szerint) minden nep mintegy 10-25%-at teszik ki - szagtol, szintol, vallastol fuggetlenul. Azt nem tartom kizartnak, hogy Te szemely szerint tobb meleg zsidoval talalkoztal mint masok, de ebbol altalanositani ugyanoda vezet, mintha en azt jelentenem ki pld. hogy 'a homoszexualisok 70%-at magyarok teszik ki' - pusztan azert, mert szemelyes praxisomban valoban a melegek 70%-a tortenetesen magyar fiu volt.



pierre1974 írta:


> Az osszes uzlet szinte az o tulajdonuk! [...] Pontosabban sokan nem tudjak,hogy az uzletek nagy resze zsido kezben van!


Pierre, Pierre... ne vedd mar at ugyanazokat a sztereotipiakat, amiket rolad alkotnak! 

Magyarorszag lakossaganak mintegy 2%-at teszik ki azok, akiknek barmilyen (a legtavolabbit is beleszamitva) kapcsolatuk lenne a zsidosaggal; Kanada eseteben ez 1.1%; az USA eseteben ez 1.4%. A leggazdagabb tokes es financcsaladok kozott a zsidok ma tortenetesen szamaranyuk alatt szerepelnek (Rockefeller sem az, Gates sem, Buffet sem... soroljam meg?). A hetkoznapi eletben meg: ugye Te is elismered, hogy baromsag azt allitani, hogy _peldaul _Nebraska vagy Saskatchewan uzleteinek tobbsege zsido kezben van?

Oszinten: honnan szedsz ekkor alaptalan altalanositasokat ossze? Ha Te is elhiszel olyan marhasagokat, amik (tobbek kozott) ugyanolyan durva es alaptalan altalanositasokra epulnek mint azok a marhasagok amiket Rolad terjesztenek, hogyan varhatsz el megertest es turelmet masoktol?

Erts meg valamit: *a gond nem a vadakkal van, hanem azzal a gondolkodasi modszerrel amely ezeket a vadakat szuli*. Pusztan az, hogy valaki meleg vagy zsido vagy fekete vagy Roma vagy Marslako, nem jelenti azt hogy o nem eshet ugyanebbe a buta gondolkodasi hibaba; *a sztereotipiakra alapulo itelkezes HAMIS es ELFOGADHATATLAN - akar masokrol, akar magunkrol van szo*. 'Goj-ozni' ugyanugy primitv mentalitasra vall, mint a 'zsidozas' es a 'buzizas' es a 'negerezes' stb. stb. stb. Ha ezen Te is keptelen vagy attenni onmagad, semmivel sem vagy jobb, mint a sarki naci huligan aki beveri a fejed!

Ja, es en is zsido vagyok, es nincs egyetlen szem uzletem se, sot a csaladomnak sem; sot, hiszed vagy sem, a rabbim se ad nekem utasitasokat arra, hogy kit hivjak be az uzletbe es miert. Sot, habar tudom, nehez elhinni, de az utolso 20 evben meg a kereszteny szuzgyermekek verenek az ivasarol is sikerult leszoknom...


----------



## kovácske (2008 Március 11)

egy kedves ismerősöm sokat mesélt fiatalkori énekes tanulmányai alatt megesett kalandjairól a pápai gárdistákkal. 
istenigazából azt hiszem a szexuális orientáció sokban hasonlít a valláshoz, a politikai meggyőződéshez (szimpátiához), vagy éppen az ízléshez, például, hogy kinek melyik szín a kedvence. például munkatársak, vagy más idegenek esetében nem illik sem rákérdezni és nem illendő váratlanul lerohanni sem a másik embert azzal; hogy beavatjuk magánéletünk titkaiba.
személyes tapasztalatom szerint azok hajlamosak leggyakrabban a melegekkel szemben ellenséges indulatról tanúbizonyságot tenni, akik egyébként is "mérges" emberek, akik keresik az indokot, hogy dühbe guruljanak és indulataikat embertársaikon elkövetett agresszióval töltsék ki. a szememben nagyon hasonlítanak egymásra a dühös és erőszakos ateisták, keresztények, muszlimok (most nem sorolom fel az összes vallást, meg nem is ismerek személyesen más hívőket), jobb és baloldaliak, szkinhedek, futballhuligánok, gengszterek, bandatagok, rasszisták, melegellenesek. ezek a kategóriák önkényesnek tűnhetnek, mintha nem illenének egymás mellé egy felsorolásba, de a szememben összeköti őket a vágy, hogy harcoljanak valaki-valami ellen és az ellenség-keresés. ráadásul indulataik igazolására (tapasztalatom szerint) sokszor olyan eseteket hoznak fel, amelyekkel szemben csakugyan indokolt a dühös és erőszakos fellépés, ám ennek ellenére amikor tettekre kerül sor, nem azokkal szemben lépnek fel erőszakosan és megfélemlítően, akikről beszélnek, hanem békés, veszélytlen embereket szemelnek ki prédának.


----------



## Hahalman (2008 Március 11)

pierre1974 írta:


> tehat egy exem aki zsido o meslete azokat amiket itt leirtam es azt is,hogy zsido ingatlanba fektette a penzet,de az ingatlan piac nagyon belassult..ezert a zsidok a svajci bankokbol adtak inkabb a mygaroknak kis kedvezo kolcsont,hogy tobben vehessenek ingatlant es a kereslet miatt az arak is jocskan megemelkedjenek,magyarul ez tenyleg jo biznisz nekik es valoban kut^rva jo uzletemberek...


Ja, mostmar ertem. 

A minap talalkoztam egy amerikaival, az azt mondta hogy o utalja a sajtot es hogy az amerikaiakra ez altalaban igaz, szoval akkor ez tuti hogy igaz kell hogy legyen. 

Az egyik (ezen a tablan alkalmankent iro) magyar katolikus latogatonk szerint meg a magyar katolikusok mind utaljak a zsidokat, tehat ha Te is katolikus vagy, csak azt tudom feltetelezni hogy nyiltan hazudsz nekem amikor ezt tagadod - *hisz a magyar katolikus latogatonk nyilvanvaloan minden mas magyar katolikust szemelyesen ismer, es igy hihetoen tud nyilatkozni az osszes neveben; hisz mi mind tudjuk hogy AZOK 'masok', es hogy 'mind egyforman gondolkodnak'...*


----------



## Hahalman (2008 Március 11)

pierre1974 írta:


> Azt ne mond,hogy nincs igazam abban amit leirtam?¨!Nezd meg svajcot is sok kimenekult zsido tartja el,ha ok nem lennenek itt akkor ez az orszag sehol nem lenne! A bankok tobbsegi resze a zsidoke...


*Nincs igazad abban, amit leirtal.*

En konkret, bizonyitott tenyekkel tudom alatamasztani amit mondok; Te anekdotakkal, szemelyes benyomasokkal, 'osztonos megerzesekkel', es masoktol hallott mendemondakkal.

Peldaul: 2000-ben Svajc lakossaganak alig 0.2%-a (azaz minden 1000 emberbol 2) volt zsido. Az osszlakossag szama 7.5 millio; ebbol zsido szarmazasu szemely 18000.

De kurva egyszeru a dolog: kerlek sorold fel azokat a bankokat, amelyeknek konkretan zsidok - es csak zsidok - a tulajdonosai Svajcban. Nem mendemondat, hanem konkret tenyeket kerek!



pierre1974 írta:


> RASSZISTAK!!!!!!!!!
> ezert megvethetsz,de mint neked nekem is van velemenyem es nyugdotan ugy leirhatjuk :smile:


A naci es a borfeju is ezt mondja...

Velemenyed kifejtesere vonatkozo jogodat nem kerdojelezem meg a koztarsadalomban; ez azonban nem a koztarsadalom, hanem egy magantabla. Itt nem szarhatsz az asztal kozepere. Vagy lenyeled, vagy elmesz egy masik magantablara. Ossze ne teveszd a kozeletet - amit a Te adodbol (is) tartanak fenn - ezzel a tablaval - amihez Te semmivel hozza nem jarulsz.

Ja, es ugyanez a velemenyszabadsag nekem is lehetove teszi, hogy megszoljam (sot, bebizonyitsam) ha rosszindulatu hazugsagokat terjesztesz masokrol - CSAKUGY, AHOGY AZT IS BEBIZONYITOTTAM ES MEGSZOLTAM, AMIKOR MASOK TERJESZTETTEK ROSSZINDULATU HAZUGSAGOKAT ROLAD.

Ezzel a beszelgetest befejeztem.


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Március 11)

En is 
Terjunk vissza a topic temajahoz


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Március 11)

Illetve,ezt meg szeretnem azert megcafolni!
Egy viragkoto tanfolyam fejenkent min. 25.000 ft,ha tavoktatast nezzuk! Ugy erzem adtam valamit ennek az oldalnak azzal,hogy probalom megtanitani azoknak az embereknek ezt a szakmat vagy eppen segitseget nyujtani a szakmai tudasom alapjan akiket a viragkoteszet erdekel,ennek bizonyiteka a sok pozitiv hozzaszolas!
Es mindezt en gratis teszem es soha nem vartam el erte meg koszonetet se,mivel jo erzes masoknak adni es segiteni!!!!!
Tehat valamit azert en is adtam,igaz nem anyagiakban,de az nincs is kiirva sehova,hogy itt fizetnem kellene..hozzateszem,hogy az oldalt szeretem annyira,hogy egy emelt dijas sms-t vagy egy csekket meg talan betudnek fizetni azert,hogy itt lehessek!
Remelem ezzel nem voltam serto,ha igen akkor bocs!


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Március 11)

Bocs,erre gondoltam a cafolatban!
Velemenyed kifejtesere vonatkozo jogodat nem kerdojelezem meg a koztarsadalomban; ez azonban nem a koztarsadalom, hanem egy magantabla. Itt nem szarhatsz az asztal kozepere. Vagy lenyeled, vagy elmesz egy masik magantablara. Ossze ne teveszd a kozeletet - amit a Te adodbol (is) tartanak fenn - ezzel a tablaval - amihez Te semmivel hozza nem jarulsz.


----------



## krisztina.w (2008 Március 12)

Hahalman írta:


> Amen.
> Felreertesek elkerulese vegett: en tortenetesen hivo vagyok, es tisztelem a hitem szent konyvet. Csak szereny kis velemenyem szerint ezt a konyvet az Oreg azert adta, hogy azt a magunk jobbitasara alkalmazzuk - ahelyett hogy masokat dorongoljunk a foldbe vele... (Ez utobbi megjegyzesem NEM Krisztina vagy Lalihosziszi uzeneteire vonatkozik!)



Én nem abban az értelemben vagyok hívő, hogy templomba járok. Nekem megvan a magam hite, és becsben tartom a bibliát természetesen. Igyekszem úgy élni, hogy a végén ne legyen szégyellni valóm. Bár tökéletes én sem vagyok. De mindig csiszolódom az életem során. 
Épp tegnap beszélgettünk erről a párommal. Pontosan olyan dolgokról, amiket te is említesz, hogy a biblia magunk jobbítására kell, hogy használjuk és nem magunk előtt tartva ítélkezni mások felett. Az egyházat viszont nem fogadom el, hisz köztük van a legtöbb álszent, aki épp az előbb említetteket teszik, vagy még csúnyább dolgokat. természetesen tisztelet a kívételnek.


----------



## medver38 (2008 Március 12)

csocsike írta:


> Laura Schessinger amerikai rádiós műsorvezető egy lelki tanácsadó műsort
> vezet. Mint buzgó keresztyén, nemrég kijelentette, hogy a homoszexualitás
> megbocsáthatatlan bűn, *MERT* Leviticus (azaz Mozes harmadik könyve) 18:22
> szerint utálatos az.
> ...





medver----Bravó!!!!Ez komoly a papoknak miért nem bűn?Feloldozzák?Én még sose kezdtem ki fiatal kórista fiúkkal.A homo-bi szexualitás nem bűn!!Amíg így érzi jól magát,és amíg van partner mitől lenne bűn?Az 1800-as poroszhadseregben 
(és nem csak ott)egyenesen kívánatosnak értékelték az azonos neműek szerelmét,hisz' a toborzás nem 2 éves volt..
Ezt szeretem a TV-ben,hogy át lehet kapcsolni...Sajnos manapság is vannak ál-prűdek,akik ezeket szajkózzák.Valami
baj lehet a szexuális életükkel..Mesélhetnék a cölibátusról én annak megtartásáról....Dekameron)))


----------



## 1mazsika (2008 Április 16)

A homoszexualitás ma már nem arról szól, hogy valaki valójában az is.
Sajnos ez divat lett mára.
Férfi és nő azért lett teremtve, hogy kiegészítsék egymást testileg és lelkileg.


----------



## bogyos (2008 Április 21)

Nemtudom hogy férhet össze két férfi!!! Bosszantó!!!

Még két nő haggyán, de azt is furcsának tartom!!!


----------



## knm (2008 Április 21)

csak kötelező ne legyen!!!


----------



## knm (2008 Április 21)

Nem is zavarna, ha nem kérkednének vele...
Én sem tartok "hetero felvonulást" az Andrássy úton...


----------



## bogyos (2008 Április 21)

Csak az a baj egyre több van belőlük!!!


----------



## Judith (2008 Április 21)

bogyos írta:


> Csak az a baj egyre több van belőlük!!!


 
Hol? És Mikor? És miért olyan fontos dolog ez neked? Azt hittem, ez csak két ember magánügye. A felvonulásra meg nem kell elmenni, és akkor nem fogja azokat zavarni, akiket esetleg ez zavar.:555:


----------



## Judith (2008 Április 21)

bogyos írta:


> Csak az a baj egyre több van belőlük!!!


 
Hm. Megszámoltad? Sok idöd lehet.


----------



## 1mazsika (2008 Április 21)

_*Hol? És Mikor? És miért olyan fontos dolog ez neked? Azt hittem, ez csak két ember magánügye. A felvonulásra meg nem kell elmenni, és akkor nem fogja azokat zavarni, akiket esetleg ez zavar.:555:[/quote]*_
Judith!

NEM ÉRTEM!!!
Miért kell rögtön mindenből felvonulást csinálni???
Ha 2 ember magánügye akkor azt tartsa az otthona falai között, mert ha nem tévedek akkor az másra nem tartozik. 
Ismétlem:
Isten azért teremtette a nőt és a férfit, hogy nemcsak lelkileg de testileg is kiegészitsék egymást. 
Szervezzünk szingli, élettársi és házas felvonulást is ezzel az erővel, hiszen ez is 1 vagy 2 ember magánügye.


----------



## Judith (2008 Április 21)

1mazsika írta:


> _*Hol? És Mikor? És miért olyan fontos dolog ez neked? Azt hittem, ez csak két ember magánügye. A felvonulásra meg nem kell elmenni, és akkor nem fogja azokat zavarni, akiket esetleg ez zavar.:555:*_


Judith!

NEM ÉRTEM!!!
Miért kell rögtön mindenből felvonulást csinálni???
Ha 2 ember magánügye akkor azt tartsa az otthona falai között, mert ha nem tévedek akkor az másra nem tartozik. 
Ismétlem:
Isten azért teremtette a nőt és a férfit, hogy nemcsak lelkileg de testileg is kiegészitsék egymást. 
Szervezzünk szingli, élettársi és házas felvonulást is ezzel az erővel, hiszen ez is 1 vagy 2 ember magánügye.[/quote]

Énfelölem te vagy akárki olyan felvonulást szervezel, amilyet csak akarsz. Azokra sem lesz kötelező elmenni mindenkinek. Isten nevében Te (szerintem senki sem) meg ne beszélj, mert fogalmunk sincs arról, hogy milyen variációkat volt és lesz képes még kreálni. Különben majd ha büntetni fogják a heteroszexuális kapcsolatot, szóljál idejében, mert az ellen is elmegyünk tüntetni, jó?


----------



## Pufi (2008 Április 21)

*s*

<TABLE class=tborder id=post860501 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TABLE cellSpacing=6 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2></TD><TD noWrap>1mazsika




<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> vbmenu_register("postmenu_860501", true); </SCRIPT> 
Állandó Tag

</TD><TD width="100%"></TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap>Belépés dátuma: Apr 2008
Hol: Miskolc
Üzenet: 28 



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- / user info --></TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1 id=td_post_860501><!-- message, attachments, sig --><!-- message -->A homoszexualitás ma már nem arról szól, hogy valaki valójában az is.
Sajnos ez divat lett mára.
Férfi és nő azért lett teremtve, hogy kiegészítsék egymást testileg és lelkileg.

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Azt láttam, hogy divat lett. Fiataljaink, akik pár hónapja érkeztek Pestről, itt kéz a kézben járnak. Mármint a fiúk. Leleményes nép ez a magyar. Ugyanis itt kétféle menedékjogot lehet kibulizni: az egyik ha be tudod bizonyitani, hogy otthon politikailag üldöztek - Ezt ma már elég nehéz - a másik ha szexuális vonzódásod miatt diszkrimináltak. Nos mondom, hogy mai egészségesnek tűnó magyar fiúk, kéz a kézben bizonygatnak. Nappal! S aztán este elmennek a barátnőjükhöz dugni. Van itt ész.

Azt a kiegészitést nem értem pontosan. Ezzel azt akarod mondani, hogy a nőkböl hiányzik egy darab és mi csak arra vagyunk jók, hogy azt kiegészitsük? Érdekes én eddig egészen másként gondoltam, de ebből is látszik, hogy nem vagyunk egyformák. Pedig itt arra megy a duma...

Egyébiránt mindnyájatoknak azt kivánom, legyen egy meleg barátja. Sok minden átalakul... Ha másként nem megy...:555::555:


----------



## bogyos (2008 Április 22)

Válasz: Judithnak.
Ha nem tudnád nem kell őket megszámolni! Nézd meg a Mónika show pár részét és
rájössz hogy kinek van igaza!!!


----------



## Judith (2008 Április 22)

bogyos írta:


> Válasz: Judithnak.
> Ha nem tudnád nem kell őket megszámolni! Nézd meg a Mónika show pár részét és
> rájössz hogy kinek van igaza!!!


Nézi a bánat!Van nekem ennél sokkal fontosabb dolgom is, minthogy szemét müsorokat nézzek. Te pedig vess magadra, ha ilyenekkel töltöd drága idödet.Szerintem van ennél sokkal fontosabb dolog is a világon, minthogy azzal törödjek ki kivel, hol és hogyan csinálja. Ha olyan temérdetlen sok idöd van ilyesmire, javasolnám talán hasznosabban eltölteni azt. Pl. árvaházban önkéntsnek lenni?


----------



## E.Ágnes (2008 Április 22)

bogyos írta:


> Nemtudom hogy férhet össze két férfi!!! Bosszantó!!!


Próbálom elképzelni, hogy mi lehet ebben a "bosszantó"...



> Még két nő haggyán, de azt is furcsának tartom!!!


WOW. :shock: Az emögötti logikához kevés a képzelőerőm. 



bogyos írta:


> nem kell őket megszámolni! Nézd meg a Mónika show pár részét és rájössz hogy kinek van igaza!!!


Na, az aztán a reprezentatív szociológiai forrásmű! Talán csak a Győzike-show közelíti meg.


----------



## 1mazsika (2008 Április 22)

Akkor amikor azért megy tönkre egy házasság mert a kapcsolat női tagja több mint tíz év után úgy érzi, hogy neki többet jelent egy nő mint a férje az gáz.
Miért mert ez divat? Nekem ne mondja senki, hogy most jött rá, hogy leszbosz.
Szegény pasit lecserélik egy nőre és több mint 10 évig azt sem tudta kivel él együtt.
A szerelmük gyümölcse 2 fiú gyermek pedig erkölcsi fertőbe fog felnőni.
Akik ezt támogatják annak gratulálok! 

Isten nevében pedig nem beszélek, de ha kinyitod a képes bibliát a teremtés koronáinál nem 2 férfi vagy 2 nő volt, 1 férfi és 1 nő.
Egészséges nő az aki a pasikat szereti és fordítva!


----------



## Melitta (2008 Április 22)

1mazsika írta:


> Akkor amikor azért megy tönkre egy házasság mert a kapcsolat női tagja több mint tíz év után úgy érzi, hogy neki többet jelent egy nő mint a férje az gáz.
> Miért mert ez divat? Nekem ne mondja senki, hogy most jött rá, hogy leszbosz.
> Szegény pasit lecserélik egy nőre és több mint 10 évig azt sem tudta kivel él együtt.
> A szerelmük gyümölcse 2 fiú gyermek pedig erkölcsi fertőbe fog felnőni.
> ...


 
Eleg gyenge pasi lehet akit lelehet egy nore cserelni talan szex iskolaba kene beiratnia.


----------



## 1mazsika (2008 Április 22)

Nem a szexben kellene keresni a probléma gyökerét.
Ha nálam egy pasi gyenge a szexben attól még nem fogok nővel kezdeni.
Azért ezen érdemes lenne elgondolkodni.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Április 22)

1mazsika! Öt Bibliám van, egyik sem képes. Most mit tegyek?:shock:


----------



## Judith (2008 Április 22)

1mazsika írta:


> Akkor amikor azért megy tönkre egy házasság mert a kapcsolat női tagja több mint tíz év után úgy érzi, hogy neki többet jelent egy nő mint a férje az gáz.
> Miért mert ez divat? Nekem ne mondja senki, hogy most jött rá, hogy leszbosz.
> Szegény pasit lecserélik egy nőre és több mint 10 évig azt sem tudta kivel él együtt.
> A szerelmük gyümölcse 2 fiú gyermek pedig erkölcsi fertőbe fog felnőni.
> ...


 
Ebből is láccik, hogy aki a képekkel illusztrálta, nem volt elég fantáziája. Egyébbként ha igazán akarsz bibliát olvasni, akkor az is benne van, hogy Ábrahámnak hány felesége és ágyasa volt, nomeg mindjárt beszélhetünk Salamon Királyról és párezer feleésg/háremhölgyéről, aztán hirtelen eszembe jut Dávid Király is, szóval sok "erkölcsös" dolog is található ott, ha jobban belenézel. Jelzem én nem láttam Jézust sehol itélkezni semmilyen szexuális életforma ellen sem.


----------



## Judith (2008 Április 22)

1mazsika írta:


> Nem a szexben kellene keresni a probléma gyökerét.
> Ha nálam egy pasi gyenge a szexben attól még nem fogok nővel kezdeni.
> Azért ezen érdemes lenne elgondolkodni.


 
Te nem ,esetleg más igen. tudod, kinek a pap, kinek a pané kinek a lánya kinek a fia, kinek pedig mindegyik eccerre.
Jelzem ezzel az erkölcsi fertöval is gondjaim vannak. mert teszem azt, egy heteró házaspár nem él a legboldogabb családi életben és naponta marják egymást. Akkor mit lát a két gyermek otthon? Vagy teszem azt az anya valóban lecseréli a nem boldogitó apát egy szeretö "másik" anyukára, akik között viszont szépen müködö kapcsolat van? Szóval én szerintem ha két ember szereti egymást, és egyetértés van köztük, én inkább azoktól tanulnék kapcsolatterremtést, mint az elsö esetben.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Április 22)

Szklerózis! Ki volt a Bibliában, aki a saját lányait ajánlotta a vérmes földijeinek, mert azok a nála megszállt angyalokat szerették volna. Naugyehogye már akkor is! Mik nem voltak eöbbezer éve! Meg mik vannak benne a Bibliában! (a nem képesben)


----------



## 1mazsika (2008 Április 22)

Nem voltatok elég meggyőzőek!
Én a pasik mellett szavazok!

Mellesleg ki állítja, hogy amit a Bibliában leírtak az úgyis volt???

Anyuci meg kézenfogva járkál a barátnőjével, a mai gyerekeket már nem lehet hülyére venni. De szép!  Ebből lesz a ferdehajlam és a személyiség zavar!


----------



## Melitta (2008 Április 22)

1mazsika írta:


> Nem a szexben kellene keresni a probléma gyökerét.
> Ha nálam egy pasi gyenge a szexben attól még nem fogok nővel kezdeni.
> Azért ezen érdemes lenne elgondolkodni.


 
Hat akkor jo ha elgondolkozol. Miben is van kulonbseg ha nem a szexben?
Nem hiszem hogy zavarnanak a masok, foleg ha ilyen negativan allsz hozzajuk nem fogjak baratsagodat keresni.
Minden embernek joga van boldognak lenni mert mindenkinek egy elete van es azt a leheto legjobban akarja boldogsagban elni.
Egyszeruen nem is ertem miert vagy felhaborodva.


----------



## NuttySomeone (2008 Április 22)

*Minden embernek van joga a boldogsaghoz igy igaz..mondjuk az embernek nem egy elete van ..na de ezt most nemitt targyalom..mert akor nem a temahoz kapcsolodna.. De van egy olyan is hogy ha egy egy ferfi csakis egy masik ferfival eriz jol magat..akkor kik vagyunk mi hogy ezt megakadalyozzuk?..vagy kikozositsuk..vagy akarmi.. szoval mi normalisnak tartjuk azt ahogyan mi elunk ..es sokszor elutasitjuk azt ahogyan mas el.. ennyi..azt hiszem*


----------



## Judith (2008 Április 22)

NuttySomeone írta:


> *Minden embernek van joga a boldogsaghoz igy igaz..mondjuk az embernek nem egy elete van ..na de ezt most nemitt targyalom..mert akor nem a temahoz kapcsolodna.. De van egy olyan is hogy ha egy egy ferfi csakis egy masik ferfival eriz jol magat..akkor kik vagyunk mi hogy ezt megakadalyozzuk?..vagy kikozositsuk..vagy akarmi.. szoval mi normalisnak tartjuk azt ahogyan mi elunk ..es sokszor elutasitjuk azt ahogyan mas el.. ennyi..azt hiszem*


 
Jó meglátás. Különben én ismerek embereket, akik csak úgy tudják elképzelni az életet, hogy valaki parancsolgasson nekik. És kell nekik egy mumus, akitől félni kell. Na, nekik meg ez a normális. Nekem nem, de ha ök ettöl boldogok? Szóval különbözöek vagyunk és amig nekem vagy másnak nem okoznak kárt vele, felölem azt és azzal és ahogyan.


----------



## Judith (2008 Április 22)

1mazsika írta:


> Nem voltatok elég meggyőzőek!
> Én a pasik mellett szavazok!
> 
> Mellesleg ki állítja, hogy amit a Bibliában leírtak az úgyis volt???
> ...


 
Mazsikám, és te hogy határozod meg a ferdehajlamot és személyiség zavart? Mert én pl. a hozzád hasonlóan gondolkodókat is abba a kategoriába sorolnám.


----------



## Fernei (2008 Április 23)

A "keresztény" érvekkel csak az a baj, hogy mind az Ószövetségből valók, melynek semmi köze a kereszténységhez. Nagy Konstantin cézár csapta hozzá az evangéliumokhoz, részben azért, mert a benne foglalt szellemiség jobban szolgálta politikai céljait, részben pedig mert az evangéliumok nem tettek ki valami vaskos kötetet miután több mint 90%-ukat eretneknek nyilvánította és elpusztította (apokrifek).


----------



## E.Ágnes (2008 Április 23)

Fernei írta:


> A "keresztény" érvekkel csak az a baj, hogy mind az Ószövetségből valók, melynek semmi köze a kereszténységhez. Nagy Konstantin cézár csapta hozzá az evangéliumokhoz, részben azért, mert a benne foglalt szellemiség jobban szolgálta politikai céljait, részben pedig mert az evangéliumok nem tettek ki valami vaskos kötetet miután több mint 90%-ukat eretneknek nyilvánította és elpusztította (apokrifek).


 
Erre valami (megbízható) forrásod is van? Nagy Konstantinnak vajmi kevés befolyása volt a kánon (évszázadokon át alakuló) formájára, az a zsinatok hatáskörébe tartozott.

Mellesleg pillants rá a Róm1,26-27 soraira, azok az Újszövetségből valók.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Április 23)

Hahalman írta:


> Erdekes kutatasi eredmenyek azoknak, akik beszelnek angolul (lasd a csatolt cikket).
> 
> Aki esetleg nem erti a nyelvet - a kiserlet soran erotikus videokat mutattak ket kulonbozo csoportba tartozo, sajat bevallasuk szerint heteroszexualis ferfiaknak: homphoboknak (azaz akik nyiltan es duhodten gyulolkodo viselkedest mutattak homoszexualisokkal szemben) es nem-homophob ferfiaknak (azaz akik kozombosek voltak).
> 
> ...


 
Ezt a gyöngyszemet találtam a topikban kotorászva.  Azt hiszem, nyugodtan beidézhetem ehelyt is.


----------



## 1mazsika (2008 Április 23)

Judith!

A hozzám hasonlóak egészséges nők!!! (és a pasikat szeretik)
Mielőtt ítélkezel légy tisztában a szavak jelentésével!


----------



## siriusB (2008 Április 23)

Huhh, micsoda parázs vita kerekedett ebben a csendes topicban!:kaboom:


----------



## KriszTom (2008 Április 23)

Nekem van meleg barátom, és biszexuális barátnőm is. Attól, hogy valakinek más a szexuális beállítottsága, attól még lehet nagyon jó ember. Én azt a nézetet vallom, hogy mielőtt ítélkeznék, váltok az illetővel egy két mondatot, és utána vonom le a konzekvenciát.


----------



## siriusB (2008 Április 23)

Az állatvilágban is van homoszexualitás, ott sem könnyű az élete annak a teremtménynek, akit ilyen hajlamokkal áldott meg a sors. :mrgreen:

Azért azt be kell látni, hogy egy heteroszexuális férfi vagy nő, aki még soha nem kívánta meg a barátját vagy a barátnőjét:roll:, ha azonos neműeket lát az utcán csókolózni akármilyen liberális felfogású, bizony viszolyog a látványtól. Ugye ezt illik eltitkolni és illik melldöngetni és hivalkodni azzal, hogy mennyire modernek vagyunk (én is elkövettem ezt már biztos).


----------



## Judith (2008 Április 23)

1mazsika írta:


> Judith!
> 
> A hozzám hasonlóak egészséges nők!!! (és a pasikat szeretik)
> Mielőtt ítélkezel légy tisztában a szavak jelentésével!


 
Haha, ez egy igen finom és jó vicc volt. Képzeld én is szeretem a férfiakat, de azért mert más nem, vagy csak a saját nemét kedveli, még nem tartom sem betegnek, se abboránsnak. Miután számos közeli barátom akad közülük, és igen kedvelem a társaságukat, mert értelmesek, intelligensek, (legtöbbjük) érzékenyek és finom lelkűek, és egyuttal hallatlanul kreativok is, ezért meg pláne nem fogom öket a te általad felálliott kategoriákba tuszkolni. A szavak jelentésével meg, köszönöm kérdésed - igen tisztában vagyok, miután két nyelven is müvelem az irást, igy a nuanszokkal is tisztában vagyok.


----------



## Judith (2008 Április 23)

siriusB írta:


> Az állatvilágban is van homoszexualitás, ott sem könnyű az élete annak a teremtménynek, akit ilyen hajlamokkal áldott meg a sors. :mrgreen:
> 
> Azért azt be kell látni, hogy egy heteroszexuális férfi vagy nő, aki még soha nem kívánta meg a barátját vagy a barátnőjét:roll:, ha azonos neműeket lát az utcán csókolózni akármilyen liberális felfogású, bizony viszolyog a látványtól. Ugye ezt illik eltitkolni és illik melldöngetni és hivalkodni azzal, hogy mennyire modernek vagyunk (én is elkövettem ezt már biztos).


 
Hmm. Én már láttam Budapest utcáin hetero párokat is órakra összeragadva csókolózni, nyilvánosan. Csak annyit jegyeztem meg, hogy: "Mi van, nincs lakásotok?"


----------



## b.p. (2008 Április 23)

siriusB írta:


> Az állatvilágban is van homoszexualitás, ott sem könnyű az élete annak a teremtménynek, akit ilyen hajlamokkal áldott meg a sors. :mrgreen:
> 
> Azért azt be kell látni, hogy egy heteroszexuális férfi vagy nő, aki még soha nem kívánta meg a barátját vagy a barátnőjét:roll:, ha azonos neműeket lát az utcán csókolózni akármilyen liberális felfogású, bizony viszolyog a látványtól. Ugye ezt illik eltitkolni és illik melldöngetni és hivalkodni azzal, hogy mennyire modernek vagyunk (én is elkövettem ezt már biztos).


 
Nem hiszem, hogy nekem gyönyörködnöm kellene két férfi csókolózásában és ettől modern lennék. Csak mellékesen vetem közbe, hogy egy ifjú hetero pár csókolózása sem okoz örömet nyilvános helyen. Magánügy, neveletlenség engem és az összes többi jelenlévőt arra kényszeríteni, hogy "ne nézzünk oda".

A felfogásom, amit inkább emberinek, mint liberálisnak neveznék, azt sugallja, hogy két ember magánügyét nem tekintem küzügynek, amíg az a magánügy keretei között marad. Azt is sugallja továbbá, hogy a homszexuális XY által elkövetett cselekedetet XY személyes számlájára írjam és ne bélyegezzem meg vele az össze többi homoszexuális embert. Ennyi és nem több. Nem nézek el semmit XY-nak, amit nem néznék el bárki másnak, de elnézek neki annyit, mint bárki másnak. Nem szeretem azért, mert homoszexuális, de nem is viszolygok tőle ezért. Az ellenszenvemért a rokonszenvemért minden ember személyesen dolgozik meg.


----------



## gödipista (2008 Április 23)

Köszi Piroska! Azért szeretek ide járni, mint lusta ember, mert mindíg akad valaki, aki elmondja azt, amit mondanék, ha nem lennék lusta...


----------



## b.p. (2008 Április 23)

Fííínomságos dolog lustának lenni! Én csak tudom! ://:


----------



## Judith (2008 Április 23)

b.p. írta:


> Nem hiszem, hogy nekem gyönyörködnöm kellene két férfi csókolózásában és ettől modern lennék. Csak mellékesen vetem közbe, hogy egy ifjú hetero pár csókolózása sem okoz örömet nyilvános helyen. Magánügy, neveletlenség engem és az összes többi jelenlévőt arra kényszeríteni, hogy "ne nézzünk oda".
> 
> A felfogásom, amit inkább emberinek, mint liberálisnak neveznék, azt sugallja, hogy két ember magánügyét nem tekintem küzügynek, amíg az a magánügy keretei között marad. Azt is sugallja továbbá, hogy a homszexuális XY által elkövetett cselekedetet XY személyes számlájára írjam és ne bélyegezzem meg vele az össze többi homoszexuális embert. Ennyi és nem több. Nem nézek el semmit XY-nak, amit nem néznék el bárki másnak, de elnézek neki annyit, mint bárki másnak. Nem szeretem azért, mert homoszexuális, de nem is viszolygok tőle ezért. Az ellenszenvemért a rokonszenvemért minden ember személyesen dolgozik meg.


 
Egyetértünk.


----------



## TihiTodor (2008 Május 10)

Akkor bevallom, nem ,és nem tartom természetesnek, normálisnak a homoszexualitást. ( a leszbikusságot sem ) Nem hiszek a sok pszichónak, hogy születéskor elrendeltetett. Ismerek gyenge, vékony testalkatú, vékony hangó, de kifejezetten férfias férfiakat, ugyanakkor a kigyúrt testépítők köztudottan imádják a testüket, ezzel együtt a hozzájuk hasonlóan kigyúrtakét. A felnőtté válás alatt történő események, ill. olyan ( már homoszexuális )emberek hatása ez, aki valamiért emberileg szimpatikus a gyermeknek, így követendő példa áll előttük. Illetve az ellenkezője: Taszító, agresszív női viselkedésminta. Ez eddig érthető számomra, és a sajnálat mellett elfogadom. De azt semmiképp, hogy ezt büszkén, harsogva hírdetik. Hisz ez csak toborzó a táborukba, hogy bátran jelentkezzen, aki hasonló indíttatású. Így könnyebben rá tudnak egymásra találni. Hogy ugyanazokat a jogokat ??? Mintha a pszichiátriai osztály betegei követelnák, hogy Ők is kapjanak fegyverviselésit. Hisz ugyan olyan emberek, mint a többi ! Vagy talán mégsem ??!!!
Szóval továbbra is szét kellene tudni választani a normálisat a természet ellenestől! És aki azt állítja, hogy a "másság természetes", az beszélje meg ezt a fejében feleselő hanggal! 
" Régen üldözték Őket, aztán tudomásul vették a létezésüket, majd jogokat kaptak, pártot alapítottak. Na ! Mielőtt kötelezővé teszik, én disszidálok !!!!!"


----------



## TihiTodor (2008 Május 10)

Még talán annyit: Az állatvilágban csak felborult egyensúly estén fordul elő.
Érdekes a vélemények tagolódása: A homoszexuálisokat a nők sokkal jobban elfogadják, sőt, tovább megyek,, túlnyomó többségük. Ezzel ellentétesen mi ( ebből a szempontból) egészséges férfiak viszolygunk tőlük. Ezen érdemes lenne elgondolkodni, miért van. Nem hiszem, hogy azért, mert a nők alapjában toleránsabbak, bár nem kizárt ez sem. Inkább azért, mert tőlük nem kell tolakodásuk miatt tartani, velük úgy tudnak beszélgetni, mint egy másik nővel. Tehát a köztük szövődő barátság tuti őszinte lehet. Nem tudom. Csak találgatok, de valami ehhez hasonló lehet a háttérben.


----------



## siriusB (2008 Május 10)

TihiTodor írta:


> Még talán annyit: Az állatvilágban csak felborult egyensúly estén fordul elő.
> Érdekes a vélemények tagolódása: A homoszexuálisokat a nők sokkal jobban elfogadják, sőt, tovább megyek,, túlnyomó többségük. Ezzel ellentétesen mi ( ebből a szempontból) egészséges férfiak viszolygunk tőlük. Ezen érdemes lenne elgondolkodni, miért van. Nem hiszem, hogy azért, mert a nők alapjában toleránsabbak, bár nem kizárt ez sem. Inkább azért, mert tőlük nem kell tolakodásuk miatt tartani, velük úgy tudnak beszélgetni, mint egy másik nővel. Tehát a köztük szövődő barátság tuti őszinte lehet. Nem tudom. Csak találgatok, de valami ehhez hasonló lehet a háttérben.




Olvasd csak el ezt!



Hahalman írta:


> Erdekes kutatasi eredmenyek azoknak, akik beszelnek angolul (lasd a csatolt cikket).
> 
> Aki esetleg nem erti a nyelvet - a kiserlet soran erotikus videokat mutattak ket kulonbozo csoportba tartozo, sajat bevallasuk szerint heteroszexualis ferfiaknak: homphoboknak (azaz akik nyiltan es duhodten gyulolkodo viselkedest mutattak homoszexualisokkal szemben) es nem-homophob ferfiaknak (azaz akik kozombosek voltak).
> 
> ...


----------



## TihiTodor (2008 Május 12)

Kedves SiriusB !
Természetesen nem hiszem, hogy ezt csak úgy kitaláltad, de mint tudjuk, rentgeteg kísérlet bizonyít dolgokat, valamint annak ellenkezőjét is. De ( már elnézést a durva hasonlatért) a normális sexuális beállítottságu ember elítéli az animál ( állatokkal folytatott ) sexuális aktust. Legalább is remélem, ebben egyet értünk !!!
Az általad említett "tudományos "kísérlet alapján akkor nekik, ha ilyen filmet néznek ( kísérletileg ) , khm, hogy is mondjam? Szóval erekciójuk lesz???? Ezt ugye Te sem gondolod komolyan ?
Nagy divat védeni a másságot, de egyszer ez is elmúlik, mint a csontmerevítős melltartó divatja. Amúgy meg mint írtam, csak a fennhangon másságával kérkedőket nem viselem el, tekintettel a fiatalság egészséges fejlődésére. Amúgy is annyi rossz hatás veszi körül Őket. És ne mond, hogy kivédhető, ártalmatlan, mert a többi rossz is megtalalja gyermekeinket.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Május 12)

TihiTodor írta:


> Kedves SiriusB !
> Természetesen nem hiszem, hogy ezt csak úgy kitaláltad, de mint tudjuk, rentgeteg kísérlet bizonyít dolgokat, valamint annak ellenkezőjét is. De ( már elnézést a durva hasonlatért) a normális sexuális beállítottságu ember elítéli az animál ( állatokkal folytatott ) sexuális aktust. Legalább is remélem, ebben egyet értünk !!!
> Az általad említett "tudományos "kísérlet alapján akkor nekik, ha ilyen filmet néznek ( kísérletileg ) , khm, hogy is mondjam? Szóval erekciójuk lesz???? Ezt ugye Te sem gondolod komolyan ?
> Nagy divat védeni a másságot, de egyszer ez is elmúlik, mint a csontmerevítős melltartó divatja. Amúgy meg mint írtam, csak a fennhangon másságával kérkedőket nem viselem el, tekintettel a fiatalság egészséges fejlődésére. Amúgy is annyi rossz hatás veszi körül Őket. És ne mond, hogy kivédhető, ártalmatlan, mert a többi rossz is megtalalja gyermekeinket.


 
Kedves TihiTodor! Szilárdan hiszem, hogy annak, ki, mit ítél el, sokkal több köze van az emberségéhez, mint a szexuális beállítottságához. Illetve, ha valaki nagyon foglalkozik az elítéléssel, annak oka van. 
A felvetésed kapcsán eszembe jutott egy régi emlék. Két napra össze voltam zárva egy kórházi szobában egy asszonnyal. A fő témája az állatokkal való szexuális viszony elítélése volt. A téma forszírozásán és a hanghordozáson érezhető volt, hogy igencsak fantáziál a témáról. Szerencséjére az együttöltött napokon némaságra voltam ítélve, így megkímélte a sors a véleményemtől. Valamiért felette visszataszítónak tartottam a fennhangon való, természetesen elítélő fantáziaműveit. Ennyit az elítélésről.

A másság védelme az ember védelme. Valamilyen szempontból mindnyájan különbözünk a többségtől. Az, hogy egy társadalom milyen szempontokat választ ki, az a társadalomtól függ. Ma divat a szexuális beállítottság vizsgálata. Volt idő, amikor az ősök származását vizsgálták és voltak az árják, akik uralkodásra, és a nem árják, akik szolgaságra lettek volna hivatva. Még régebben más szempont szerint vizsgálták az ősök származását. A nemesek előjogokat élveztek a jobbágyokhoz képest. Mondhatjuk úgy is, hogy a jobbágyokat bizonyos jogok nem illették meg. Napjainkban az az irány, hogy egy ember megítélése ne függjön sem ősöktől, sem veleszületett genetikai jegyektől. Az ember ítéltessen meg a saját embersége alapján. És ez lenne a másság védelme. Ne soroljunk semkit automatikusan a bűnözők közé, mert cigány. Ne köpjünk az utcán, ha két férfin látszik, hogy szerelmesek egymásba. Ennyi és nem több. De ennyit feltétlenül szükségesnek érzek.


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Május 12)

TihiTodor írta:


> Akkor bevallom, nem ,és nem tartom természetesnek, normálisnak a homoszexualitást. ( a leszbikusságot sem ) Nem hiszek a sok pszichónak, hogy születéskor elrendeltetett. Ismerek gyenge, vékony testalkatú, vékony hangó, de kifejezetten férfias férfiakat, ugyanakkor a kigyúrt testépítők köztudottan imádják a testüket, ezzel együtt a hozzájuk hasonlóan kigyúrtakét. A felnőtté válás alatt történő események, ill. olyan ( már homoszexuális )emberek hatása ez, aki valamiért emberileg szimpatikus a gyermeknek, így követendő példa áll előttük. Illetve az ellenkezője: Taszító, agresszív női viselkedésminta. Ez eddig érthető számomra, és a sajnálat mellett elfogadom. De azt semmiképp, hogy ezt büszkén, harsogva hírdetik. Hisz ez csak toborzó a táborukba, hogy bátran jelentkezzen, aki hasonló indíttatású. Így könnyebben rá tudnak egymásra találni. Hogy ugyanazokat a jogokat ??? Mintha a pszichiátriai osztály betegei követelnák, hogy Ők is kapjanak fegyverviselésit. Hisz ugyan olyan emberek, mint a többi ! Vagy talán mégsem ??!!!
> Szóval továbbra is szét kellene tudni választani a normálisat a természet ellenestől! És aki azt állítja, hogy a "másság természetes", az beszélje meg ezt a fejében feleselő hanggal!
> " Régen üldözték Őket, aztán tudomásul vették a létezésüket, majd jogokat kaptak, pártot alapítottak. Na ! Mielőtt kötelezővé teszik, én disszidálok !!!!!"


*A tükör törvényei*

*1. Minden, ami másokban dühössé tesz, zavar, "én jobban csinálnám", megváltoztatnám stb. AZ ÖNMAGAMBAN VAN. *
*Minden tehát, amit én kritizálok a másikban, ami ellen harcolok - bennem van.*

*2. Mindaz, amit a másik személy rajtam kritizál, harcol ellene, meg akar változtatni -, és ha ez engem sért, bánt, érint stb. - AZ NINCS FELDOLGOZVA BENNEM, NINCS MEGOLDVA BENNEM. Ilyenkor az EGO sérül, mert az EGO-m erős.*

*3. Minden, amit a többiek kritizálnak bennem, harcolnak ellene, meg akarják változtatni, de ha ez engem nem érint, AKKOR AZ AZ Ő PROBLÉMÁJUK, FELDOLGOZATLANSÁGUK, tökéletlenségük, melyet kivetítenek rám, mert önmaguk nem tudnak, nem mernek szembenézni vele.*

*4. Minden, amit én a másikban szeretek, MAGAMBAN VAN MEG, magamban szeretem, mert felismerem magam a másik személyében, mivel az egylényegűségünk mutatkozik meg.*


----------



## Spanky (2008 Május 12)

*



egy ember megítélése ne függjön sem ősöktől, sem veleszületett genetikai jegyektől. Az ember ítéltessen meg a saját embersége alapján.

Kattints a kibontásához...

 
Ez igy helyes. :656:*


----------



## TihiTodor (2008 Május 13)

Mulattat az az igyekezet, ahogy megpróbáljátok belémbeszélni, hogy alapjában véve azért viszolygok a természet ellenes homoszexuálisoktól, mert alapjában véve én legbelül mélyen izom homo vagyok, csak nehéz gyermekkorom miatt ( apám, anyám szeretetben, tisztességben, egészséges családban nevelt fel testvéreimmel együtt ) ezt elfolytom, de nyugodtan vállaljam, mert akkor leszek a köz számára is elfogadott.Tehát saját véleményem nem lehet, legalább is eltérő a tiétektől. Tényleg: miért is kell mindenkivel szemben toleránsnak lennem? Nem probléma. Én elfogadom a véleményetek, és nem várom el, hogy ez viszont megtörténjen. Nem vagyok naív. Csak van véleményem, amit leírtam. A sok pszicho doki fejtegetést meg hagyjátok a jól fizető klienseknek. Ők hiszik, hogy annyi év tapasztalata ellenére most igazat hallanak.


----------



## Spanky (2008 Május 14)

> Tehát saját véleményem nem lehet, legalább is eltérő a tiétektől.


 
Ki mondta, hogy nem lehet?



> Tényleg: miért is kell mindenkivel szemben toleránsnak lennem?


 
Ha nem bantottak akkor miert ne?



> Én elfogadom a véleményetek.


 
Masok is elfogadjak a Te velemenyed, csak eppen nem ertenek egyett vele. Mi ebben a problema?



> Csak van véleményem, amit leírtam.


 
Nem vagy egyedul. Mas is a velemenyet irja le.



> A sok pszicho doki fejtegetést meg hagyjátok a jól fizető klienseknek.


 
Ez a "velemeny elfogadas" szerinted? 



> Mulattat az az igyekezet, ahogy megpróbáljátok belémbeszélni, hogy alapjában véve azért viszolygok a természet ellenes homoszexuálisoktól,


 
Nem hiszem, hogy valaki valamit "beled akar beszelni". Csak eppen a velemenyuket irtak le. Ugyan ugy mint Te.


----------



## Neduddghii (2008 Május 14)

TihiTodor,

Ne aggodj, nem vagy egyedul...
Csak a neolib "tolerancia vonal" hangosabb es erdekeltebb... "Toleransnak" lenni trendi, a kisebbsegek velemenyet, stilusat, erdekeit elfogadtatni, rakenyszeriteni a tobbsegre, "uralkodni" a tobbseg felett, onbizalmat es felsobbrendu erzest ad. Azert ne feledjuk, hogy az ilyesmi volt mar, hogy komoly es eltulzott reakciot valtott ki a tobbsegbol... (biztos mindenki veszi, hogy a zsidok-nemetek viszonyra gondolok)
A helyes magatartas tovabbra is az igazi tolerancia: nem kell bantani oket, ha a normakon belul maradnak (nem nyilvanosan, nem fiatalkoruakkal, gyerekekkel, stb), legyen ez a "kis hiba" az o maganugyuk. OK, ha nem akarjak, gyogyitani se kell oket.
De semmi kozunk hozzajuk, el kell hatarolodjunk toluk. A tema tulhbeszelese egyszeruen gusztustalan. Vannak komolyabb gondok is ezzel a vilaggal...

Nehany csusztatas, amire talan erdemes reagalni:
Asszem SiriusB mondja, hogy az ember NEM csak ugy egyik pillanatrol a masikra homo "lesz"... Nade akkor mi van a "bortonbuzikkal", a katonasag alatt megmelegedett, majd azutan kihult homokkal vagy csak egyszeruen a biszexekkel???
Hahalmann idez egy "kiserletet" amikor CSAK a homofoboknak volt erekciojuk homo kepek mutatasakor: bizom benne, hogy nem akarod sajat hiteledet teljesen lerombolni megprobalva hasonlo hulyesegeket "kutatasi eredmenykent" elhitetni mas emberekkel...
Valaki (talan te, Tihi), kerdezte korabban, hogy mert olyan sok a homo a zsidok kozott: nemcsak naluk, hanem az araboknal is (biztos mas, hasonlo kulturaju nepeknel is). A kulturajuk a felelos. A pubertas korban is, kesobb is mestersegesen megnehezitik naluk a masik nemhez kozeledest, a normalis orientacio megvalosulasat (nincsenek ko-ed szorakozasi lehetosegek, nem tancolhatnak (!) egymassal, a csaladok idosebb tagjai minden kozeledest argus szemekkel figyelnek es buntetnek.
Ha a normalis orientacio nem johet szoba, sok esetben megvalosul az abnormalis... (Ennyit a genetikai kodoltsagrol...)

Egy sztory, ha untathatok, a kultura massagarol:
Orosz zsido kollegam (91-ben mikor a SZU-ban hivatalosan megengedtek a barmilyen zsido orokseget felmutatni tudoknak, ha akarnak kivandorolhatnak, oneki is sikerult talalni egy zsido nagymamat es Izraelben landolt) meselte, hogy Izraelben, mikor mar kezdte megszokni a korulmenyeket, megtetszett neki egy zsido lany, akivel egy munkahelyen dolgozott. Nem tudta meg a szokasokat, ezert elkezdetett kerdezoskodni, hogyan lehetne "becserkeszni" a lanyt. Az ismerosei elmondtak, hogy mindenfele "cserkeszest" felejtsen el, ha akar valamit, felesegul kerheti a lanyt, a csalad tagjai eldontik, mi legyen a valasz. Pozitiv elbiralas eseten hazassag, majd bekoltozhet a csalad hazaba, ami alapvetoen "noi" es "ferfi" felre van osztva. A noi csaladtagok idejuk nagy reszet (meg az ejszakakat is... Innentol kezdve nem volt vilagos, hogy van megoldva az utanpotlas...) a ferfi csaladtagoktol elszeparalva toltik, tehat ha nosulsz, nem a lanyt veszed el, hanem a csaladjat, annak is foleg a ferfi tagjait... A kollega ettol kezdett el komolyan foglalkozni a kanadaba emigralas otletevel...


----------



## elke (2008 Május 14)

Homoszexuális ember van-volt és lesz is ,ha betartják az adott társadalmi normát akkor szerintem nincs gond és nincs is miről beszélni .


----------



## Judith (2008 Május 15)

elke írta:


> Homoszexuális ember van-volt és lesz is ,ha betartják az adott társadalmi normát akkor szerintem nincs gond és nincs is miről beszélni .


 
Heterosexualitás is volt van és lesz, és amig betartják a társadalmi normát, akkor szerintem sincsen velük semmi gond, és beszélni rólúk legalább olyan unalmas, mint a "normális" homosexuálisokról.


----------



## Judith (2008 Május 15)

Neduddghii írta:


> TihiTodor,
> 
> Ne aggodj, nem vagy egyedul...
> Csak a neolib "tolerancia vonal" hangosabb es erdekeltebb... "Toleransnak" lenni trendi, a kisebbsegek velemenyet, stilusat, erdekeit elfogadtatni, rakenyszeriteni a tobbsegre, "uralkodni" a tobbseg felett, onbizalmat es felsobbrendu erzest ad. Azert ne feledjuk, hogy az ilyesmi volt mar, hogy komoly es eltulzott reakciot valtott ki a tobbsegbol... (biztos mindenki veszi, hogy a zsidok-nemetek viszonyra gondolok)
> ...


 
Szóval az orosz kollégának volt szerencséje megismerkednie egy állitolagos ortodox zsidó kislánnyal Izraelben, akiről a kedves ismerösei sok hülyeséget állitottak. Csak szerényen hozzátenném, hogy én ebböl nem vonnék le általánosságokat. Nomeg, ha nagyon akar, itt Kanadában is találhat ortodox zsidó családokat is. Különben van fogalmad hányféle zsidó hitközség van? És hogy azoknak mi az életmódja? Nem hiszem.


----------



## elke (2008 Május 15)

Judith írta:


> Heterosexualitás is volt van és lesz, és amig betartják a társadalmi normát, akkor szerintem sincsen velük semmi gond, és beszélni rólúk legalább olyan unalmas, mint a "normális" homosexuálisokról.


 

Nos az összes "normálisnak" mondható szexuális viselkedést kiveséztük van-volt-lesz:-D

viszont vesszenek a pedofilok és az állatokkal fajtalankodók valamint az erőszakolók .Nem érdekel ,hogy betegek vagy sem egyessével kell bezárogatni őket.

Hozzájuk képest egy kis bi-homo-heteró semmiség

mégis kell beszélni rólla mert nem járja,hogy egy házasságtörésért itt ott halálra köveznek vagy szétvernek csapatos barmok valakit mert homo

Tulajdonképpen az emberek csoportosan elkezdenek egyfajta másságot üldözni pogány-zsidó-boszorkány-buzi-néger-kínai-iszlám-hitetlen mert majd ha ezeket is kivesézték lehet hogy a magas-kicsi-kövér-fülbevalós-dohányzó-vagy jól/rosszul szaporodó szegény/gazdag féléket fogják gyilkolászni bár szerintem szép sunyiban a felsoroltakból már gyilkolásznak egy két" fajtát "mert pocsék féle emberek vannak gonoszak, kegyetlenek kapzsik ,irígyek ezért Béke,Tolerancia és jólét soha nem volt se nem lesz ést most sem van!Ez itt a baj, de gyilkolásszuk csak egymást nyugodtan roncsoljuk a földet is addig is elvagyunk és fel se tünnek a hátsó érdekcsoportok összefonódása igen nem lehet már arénába dobni és oroszlánokkal összezárni a rabszolgát se nyilvános kivégzéseket rendezni vagy máglyán égetgetni sebaj .
Inkább néznénk mélyen magunkba és a jövőbe.Végül majdcsak kiírtunk mindent .De ezt is tudjuk csak kényelmesebb becsukni a szemünket és hazudni magunknak is meg álszenteskedni.minek is beszélni ezekről a dolgokról ez is unalmas meg aztán valószínüleg mi már nem is leszünk .Addig is jól elvagyunk a magunk közönyével ez már igaz


----------



## b.p. (2008 Május 15)

elke írta:


> ...................
> 
> Tulajdonképpen az emberek csoportosan elkezdenek egyfajta másságot üldözni pogány-zsidó-boszorkány-buzi-néger-kínai-iszlám-hitetlen mert majd ha ezeket is kivesézték lehet hogy a magas-kicsi-kövér-fülbevalós-dohányzó-vagy jól/rosszul szaporodó szegény/gazdag féléket fogják gyilkolászni bár szerintem szép sunyiban a felsoroltakból már gyilkolásznak egy két" fajtát "mert pocsék féle emberek vannak gonoszak, kegyetlenek kapzsik ,irígyek ezért Béke,Tolerancia és jólét soha nem volt se nem lesz ést most sem van!.............
> ...................


 
Ezzel nagyon egyetértek, már én is feszegettem valahol, hogy tulajdonképpen társadalmi konvenció kérdése, hogy éppen milyen másságot tzartunk elviselhetetlennek és ezért üldözendőnek. Ha zsidóznak, cigányoznak, azért (is) szólok, mert holnap a horvát származásúakra kerülhet sor, abban pedig már én is érdekelve vagyok.... ma a homoszexuálisok, holnap a szemüvegesek... Ideológiát, ideológust nem nehéz találni ebben az emberséghiányos, ideológiatúltengéses világban.


----------



## elke (2008 Május 15)

Igen és nem látják sokan a fától az erdőt....de szomorú ez


----------



## TihiTodor (2008 Május 15)

Judith írta:


> Heterosexualitás is volt van és lesz, és amig betartják a társadalmi normát, akkor szerintem sincsen velük semmi gond, és beszélni rólúk legalább olyan unalmas, mint a "normális" homosexuálisokról.



Az emberi faj fennmaradása függ attól, hogy ez így maradjon !Ugyanakkor ez a homókról abszolút nem mondható el. Sőt: ( enyhe túlzással,
ezt elismerem, ) de a homók pont az emberi lét továbbörökítése szempontjából .....

"normális" homosexuálisokról. Ugye ez alatt nem a kérkedő, felvonulásokat szervezőket értetted, Judith ? Egyáltalán beszélhtünk velük kapcsolatban normalitásról? De elfogadom, hisz idézőjelbe tetted a normális szót. Ez alapján akiről írsz, azt tolerálom.
Példák környezetemből: 
-Szomszéd lépcsőházi szomszédom. Rendes, csendes, magánügyeit soha ki nem kiabáló ember. 
-Fodrász az utcánkban: Hosszan, értelmesen tudunk beszélgetni sportról, politikáról...
-Fiam kollégista volt B.Pesten.Csak délelőtt mert lezuhanyozni, mert folyamatosan zaklatnak mindenkit az ott megdöbbentő számban előforduló homók. Az egyikük tovább próbált menni, mint szóbeni ajánlattevés. Fiam csak két pofon és egy jól elhelyezett rúgás árán tudott kimenekülni a zuhanyzóból. Ezért kirúgták a kollégiumból !!!
-Tesco áruház, pénztár. Fiatal pár áll a sorba, a mellettük lévő pénztárhoz beáll egy ...más. A pár meghőkölve néz a jelenségre( mert öltözéke tényleg megdöbbentő volt a rózsaszínségével, flittereivel, stb ), majd gyorsan elfordulnak. Elkéstek. Észrevette a tekintetetüket. Ettől aztán husszú, harsogó rikácslásba kezdett sértettségében. Jegyzem, senki nem nevetett rajt, nem szóltak róla egy szót sem. Folytatta mindezt addíg, amíg a pár a parkolótól már 100 méterre nem járt. Utána diadalmasan körbenézett, ki kér még ???
Pro és kontra.
Sorolhatnám, nem teszem.


----------



## TihiTodor (2008 Május 15)

Még talán annyit, hogy a homókat nem kéne egy témában emlegetni a szemüvegesekkel.Nem kellene kisarkítani ennyire, de a mondanivalót értem, sőt egyet értek! Soha, ismétlem soha nem szóltam rossz szót eltérő bőrszínűről, vallásúról, más nemzet lakóiról.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Május 15)

TihiTodor írta:


> Az emberi faj fennmaradása függ attól, hogy ez így maradjon !Ugyanakkor ez a homókról abszolút nem mondható el. Sőt: ( enyhe túlzással,
> ezt elismerem, ) de a homók pont az emberi lét továbbörökítése szempontjából .....
> 
> "normális" homosexuálisokról. Ugye ez alatt nem a kérkedő, felvonulásokat szervezőket értetted, Judith ? Egyáltalán beszélhtünk velük kapcsolatban normalitásról? De elfogadom, hisz idézőjelbe tetted a normális szót. Ez alapján akiről írsz, azt tolerálom.
> ...


 
Azok, akik zaklatják a fiadat, simán és egyszerűen szemetek. Szemetek, mert ilyen emberek. Ifjú lány koromban időnként én is szenvedő alanya voltam heteroszexuális férfiak zaklatásának, tudom milyen kellemetlen, a közös fürdő csak súlyosbítja az egészet. 
A családunkban az egyik bizonyítottan heteroszexuális kamasz szenved feltűnési viszketegségben az öltözködésével és testékszereivel. Ő is panaszolni szokta, hogy "megnézik" sőt megjegyzéseket tesznek rá. Azzal szoktam lereagálni, hogy úgy kell kinézni, mint a többség és senki nem tesz megjegyzést. Ha a célunk a kirívás, akkor meg viseljük a következményeket férfiasan... Azokat a leányokat sem szoktam érteni, akik cicit, popsit kiteszik a placcra és sírdogálnak, ha valaki oda mer nézni. Hát nem azért rakta ki? 

Szóval nem azt szeretném itt elhinteni, hogy az általad felsorolt dolgok nekem tetszenek. Nem tetszenek. Csak én az elkövetők személyes rovására írom a dolgot, és nem általánosítok a homoszxuálisokra. Pláne olyan témában nem, amiben vastagon érdekeltek heteroszexuális emberek is.


----------



## Judith (2008 Május 16)

TihiTodor írta:


> Az emberi faj fennmaradása függ attól, hogy ez így maradjon !Ugyanakkor ez a homókról abszolút nem mondható el. Sőt: ( enyhe túlzással,
> ezt elismerem, ) de a homók pont az emberi lét továbbörökítése szempontjából .....
> 
> "normális" homosexuálisokról. Ugye ez alatt nem a kérkedő, felvonulásokat szervezőket értetted, Judith ? Egyáltalán beszélhtünk velük kapcsolatban normalitásról? De elfogadom, hisz idézőjelbe tetted a normális szót. Ez alapján akiről írsz, azt tolerálom.
> ...


 Érdekes, de engem még egyetlen homosexuáliis sem akart megeröszakolni. Viszont néhány volt férfi fönököm igen. Most itéljem el öket érte? Igaz is, mágjára velük. (Tökön rugtam öket és el volt intézve.)


----------



## elke (2008 Május 16)

hasogatjátok ám a szőrszálakat vagy ezerfelé
szaporodni a buziktól függetlenül azért fogunk
De mivel a genetikánkba bele van kódolva az öngyilkolászási hajlam ugyis kiírtjuk egymást meg a földet is és amennyire fejlődünk a technikában ez olyan könnyedén fog menni hogy észre sem vesszük
Sarkítani pedig kell mert anó ki a fene gondulta volna hogy leölik mert zsidó, azok közt pedig igen sok volt a szemüveges 
különben mindig minden a hatalomról vagyis a pénzről szól (a Hitféleségek is)
a szexet a szegényebbje is űzi mint legális kábítószert.......


----------



## elke (2008 Május 16)

namármost buzulni vagy nem buzulni 
elviselni-szeretgetni vagy gyilkolászni őket
szerintem őket is csak egyesével kéne besorolni valahová
na aztán mi is a normális?
nemsokára lombikban csinálódik a szuper inteligens kiválogatott egyengyerek akkor már tiltott lesz a természetes szaporodás ,esetleg némi homoszexszuálás belefér

nem is értem min háborgok csak punyákolni szépen vissza a fogyasztható-fogyasztói
társadalommarakodásba

ezer bocsánat azoktól akiket a homoszex-más-meleg-forró- bi-szóhasználat nem sért csak az általam használt szóösszetétel .nem állt szándékomban sértegélni senkit csak jeleztem a szóhasználattal,hogy attól mert másképpen hívjuk a megkülönböztetés megmarad ám......!


----------



## Judith (2008 Május 16)

Csak tudnám mitől van ez a nagy felháborodás a melegek miatt, amikor a föld népessége már olyan méreteket öltött, hogy nem képes eltartani öket. Lehet, hogy a melegek a teremtö válasza erre a problémára?


----------



## Spanky (2008 Május 16)

Judith írta:


> Csak tudnám mitől van ez a nagy felháborodás a melegek miatt, amikor a föld népessége már olyan méreteket öltött, hogy nem képes eltartani öket. Lehet, hogy a melegek a teremtö válasza erre a problémára?


 
Szerintem jo hogy vannak,
csokentik a konkurenciat


----------



## lukacsanett (2008 Május 16)

sziasztok!
van olyan h 1 lány 3 évet él párkapcsolatban egy növel aztán egy férfival? én nem hiszem h ez bisexualitás lenne...vagy van ilyen?


----------



## b.p. (2008 Május 16)

lukacsanett írta:


> sziasztok!
> van olyan h 1 lány 3 évet él párkapcsolatban egy növel aztán egy férfival? én nem hiszem h ez bisexualitás lenne...vagy van ilyen?


Van.


----------



## elke (2008 Május 16)

Azt gondolom-sejtem,hogy sok esetben a homoszexualitás először nem is szex csak kétségbeesett szeretethiány vagy talán meglelni egy azonosneműben a lelki társat .....biztos döbbenet lehet
aztán majdcsak lesz szex is


Judithszerintem nem olyan nagy a háborgás csak mint a tóba dobott kavics hullámokat ver

Spanky jaja csökkentik nekeda konkurenciát haha igy is pocsék az arány a hapik javára

lukacsanett bonyolult lelkek vagyunk ,van ilyen is olyan is de az is csak a boldogságát keresi ezzel is azzal is ez van- és van ilyen


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 18)

*Kedves TihiTodor!
*
Idezem amit irtal:

_*-Fiam kollégista volt B.Pesten.Csak délelőtt mert lezuhanyozni, mert folyamatosan zaklatnak mindenkit az ott megdöbbentő számban előforduló homók. Az egyikük tovább próbált menni, mint szóbeni ajánlattevés. Fiam csak két pofon és egy jól elhelyezett rúgás árán tudott kimenekülni a zuhanyzóból. Ezért kirúgták a kollégiumból !!!


*_Nem hiszem el,hogy emiatt rugtak volna ki a kollegiumbol a fiad,ha a nevelotestuletnek elmondja a vele tortent incidenst es keri a segitseguket /meg ha az altala emlitett dolog meg is tortent,amit ketlek /akkor is van ra mod,hogy orvosoljak es nem rugjak ki!!!
Egyebkent a melegeknek van izlesuk,biztos jo pasi lehet a fiad 
DDDDDDD
De en a fiad helyebe nem hagytam volna,hogy emiatt kirugjanak :S Nektek miert nem mondta el es Te miert nem reklamaltal a nagy szaddal a kollegiumban????
En csinaltam volna olyan cirkuszt a kollegiumban,hogy a fiam amig iskolaba jar ingyen,ingyen kapott volna kollegiumot  Mondtad volna nekik,hogy megirod a sajtonak,media stb... Attol felnek 

SEGITSEK ELINTEZNI????? 


De szeretnek en is abban a kollegiumban lakni es ujra fiatal lenni DD
Ilyet kerhetek Judith??? DD


----------



## siriusB (2008 Május 18)

Kedves Pierre! Már aggódtam, hogy elvesztél...

Én amondó vagyok, hogy a kamaszok nagyon rafináltak tudnak lenni, ha arról van szó, hogy apukát, anyukát le kell szerelni! Valamivel csak meg kell magyarázni, hogy miért kell ezentúl albérletet fizetni...


----------



## Ila1 (2008 Május 18)

Spanky írta:


> Szerintem jo hogy vannak,
> csokentik a konkurenciat


Nem kell neked félni a konkurenciától


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 18)

siriusB: En eskuszom ugyan erre gondoltam...
Ismerek tobb meleget,biztos van aki friss husra vadaszik...En is aludtam egyetemi kollegiumban es elveztem  Mint meghivott,sajnos nincs diplomam :S
Es valahogy nem ugy vettem eszre,hogy tiltakoztak volna a szobaban ahol "aludtam" 
De szerintem is a sracnak ez jo kifogas volt,plane,hogy egy jol celzott rugassal es pofonnal intezte el a dolgot,en is visszavagtam volna,de vazelin nelkul


----------



## Ernoe (2008 Május 18)

A májusfa-állitás és májusfa-lopás Bayorországban egy szokás.

Annak ellenére, hogy a keresztény pártok a bevándorlok demokratikus beállitotságát egy kérdöivvel kivánják leelenörizni, amiben többek között ilyen kérdések állnak: "Mit tenne ha a fia homoszexuálisá válna?" és amire csak egy toleráns, egyetértö választ tekintenek elfogadhatonak, az idei majusfa állitáskor nem voltak toleránsok.

Egy Münchenhez tartozo kisvárosban integráciot erösitö "Schwul-Lesbisch majusfát" kivántak a polgárok felállitani, amin az alább állo képhez hasonloan a zászlok helyett puszilkodo egynemüek lettek volna láthatok.







Az emlitett pártok heves tiltakozását jogilag nem lehetett érvényre vinni ezért "tradicioszerüen" a Burschenschaft legényei (ami a "Magyar Gárda" fegyvermentes alakulatának felel meg) akadályozták meg a fa felállitását. 

Itt még láthato a több mint 10 méter fa pingálás közben.


----------



## Spanky (2008 Május 18)

Ila1 írta:


> Nem kell neked félni a konkurenciától


 
kiss


----------



## Pufi (2008 Május 18)

> Nem kell neked félni a konkurenciától


 
Csak megszületned volt nehéz


----------



## gurulyka (2008 Május 18)

... "(ami a "Magyar Gárda" fegyvermentes alakulatának felel meg)" ...


Kedves Ernoe !<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> vbmenu_register("postmenu_896143", true); </SCRIPT>
A fenti idézet a 360-as hozzászólásodból van, Kérlek írd meg milyen fegyvere van a Magyar Gárdának??????


----------



## elke (2008 Május 18)

de hogy került ide a Magyar Gárda?
májusfáról Fable írta egyszer milyen barbár szokás kivágni egy fát csakhogy tudassák a világgal ebben a házban szűzlány lakik mindjárt megjön ő is csak beszaladt a városba egy könnyü kis küretre


----------



## Judith (2008 Május 18)

pierre1974 írta:


> *Kedves TihiTodor!*
> 
> Idezem amit irtal:
> 
> ...


 
Miért ne kérhetnél? Tedd fel a kivánság listádra, és ha megvalósul, váljon egészségedre. Ne mond, hogy irigy vagyok.


----------



## Judith (2008 Május 18)

"Mit tenne ha a fia homoszexuálisá válna?" 

Ez egy nagyon jó kérdés. Egy nagyon jó barátnömnek a két fia közül az egyik homosexuális volt. Volt, mert sajnos 10 évvel ezelött öngyilkos lett. A szűlök tele vannak a mai napig is lelkiismeretfurdalással. Azóta beiratkoztak egy olyan társaságba, ahol olyan szülök járnak össze, akiknek a gyermekei homosexuálisak. Érdekes az összetétel, mert bizony nincs az a réteg, amit ne lehetne ott megtalálni. A végeredmény minden esetben az, hogy az én gyerekem, akkor is ha homosexuális.


----------



## Spanky (2008 Május 18)

pierre1974 írta:


> Egyebkent a melegeknek van izlesuk,


 
Naaa, azert ez az altalanositas egy kicsit tulzas.


----------



## planka (2008 Május 18)

Én is szorítok nektek


----------



## planka (2008 Május 18)

*ok*

szerintem a 21 század végére az egész világon lehet.


----------



## Spanky (2008 Május 18)

planka írta:


> Én is szorítok nektek


mit?:-D


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 18)

Spanky írta:


> mit?:-D



Nem szeretnek vitatkozni veled a melegek izleserol..Ne azt nezd amit a mediaban latsz,nemelyik meleg kicsit el tulozza a dolgokat... 
De nezd meg a divat elen melegek vannak,a butortervezok zome meleg,cipo,taska,ruha..amiben meglatod a csinos noket,nekik koszonhetik,hogy olyanok csinosan jarhatnakj az utcan... Dolce & Gabbana,Prada,G. Ferre,Cavalli,Versace es sorolhatnam.... /es jomagam is ide sorolhatom,igaz en csak a zurichi operahaz diszlettervezoje es designere vagyok :1:/

Mind mind melegek....
Es ime egy Armani idezet!!!!!

A stilus az egyetlen olyan igazi luxus, amit bárki 
megengedhet magának , függetlenül attól hogy mennyi 
pénze van.Ez egy olyan dolog, ami velünk született , 
de tanulható, feltéve ha megvan hozzá az emberben 
a kellő intelligencia!!ˇˇGiorgio Armaniˇˇ  


 Mondjuk ugy,hogy vannak jo izlesu melegek es igy javitottam az elso megjegyzesem!!!


----------



## Spanky (2008 Május 18)

pierre1974 írta:


> Nem szeretnek vitatkozni veled a melegek izleserol..Ne azt nezd amit a mediaban latsz,nemelyik meleg kicsit el tulozza a dolgokat...
> De nezd meg a divat elen melegek vannak,a butortervezok zome meleg,cipo,taska,ruha..amiben meglatod a csinos noket,nekik koszonhetik,hogy olyanok csinosan jarhatnakj az utcan... Dolce & Gabbana,Prada,G. Ferre,Cavalli,Versace es sorolhatnam.... /es jomagam is ide sorolhatom,igaz en csak a zurichi operahaz diszlettervezoje es designere vagyok :1:/
> 
> Mind mind melegek....
> ...


 
Nem akarsz vitatkozni, de azert megmondod a magadet.

Igen vannak jo izlesu melegek, de ezt ugyan ugy nem lehet altalanositani mint hogy minden Zsido uzletelo zseni. 
Ahany jo izlesu meleget tudsz Te nekem mutatni, en ugyan anyi izlestelent buzit tudok mutatni Neked.

Kulonben az izles is relativ dolog.
Valoszinu, hogy Neked nem izlestelen egy masik pasit lukon vagni (es ezt a jogodat 100%-ig tamogatom), nekem viszont meg ra gondolni is undorito.


----------



## Pufi (2008 Május 19)

Pierre ne törődj ezzel a fajbika Spankyval az ilyen heterók a világ megrontói. Már Vancouverben utcát neveztek el róla az Ila is a héten járt ott koszorúzni. Az utca neve Magyar Korsó! Tehát nem Köcsög, nem Korzó Korsó. Kicsi, szűk, mindnyájunk közös álma. Én már be se férek oda, olyan szük. Pierre ezt csak vigasztalásul irom Neked mint diszlettervezőnek - pl a legközelebbi My fair Ladybe ez lehetne a Covengartner.
Még annyi nekem a Spanky nagyon jó barátom. Mára egy férfi lett. Ezzel nem azt akarom mondani, hogy mindig is az volt, de elöl vitte a Parédon a szivárványos zászlót. Bár mindegy szintévesztő szegény. Szóval Pierre a viccet félretéve ne törödj vele, a nyavalyát sem érdekli, maradjon a csajoké!


----------



## elke (2008 Május 19)

na mint psychiátrián dolgozó nővérke láttam elég homo-leszbi embert és az az igazság nekik is beszorult a fejük a két fülük közzé:-D anya szülte őket nekik is fáj ,ha bántják őket és egészen biztos hogy piros vér folyik az erükbentehát emberek némelyik szaporodásra is képesugyanazok a kínlódásaik vannak párkapcsolati kérdésekben vannak inteligensek és uninteligensek köztük mint a heterók között .

fájdalmasan nem értem mi ez a vihar körülöttük és miért nem lehet tolerálni ezt a fajta másságot IS


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 19)

Pufi es elke  Semmi gond nincs azzal amit irtok,elke biztos igazad van neked is,en tettem egy megjegyzest az izlesre utalva.... Hja ,szerintem azt senki nem tudja,hogy 3 gyerekem van,2 iker kislany/12 evesek/ es egy 9 eves fiu 

En akkor is tudom,hogy jo izlesem van es ezt remekeul alkalmazom a sok svajci paraszt kozott,de elvezik es jol meg is fizetik


----------



## elke (2008 Május 19)

ok  számomra már nem nagyon van itt dolgom de figyelemmel kísérem ezt a topikot

Izlése meg van annak akinek van


----------



## Ila1 (2008 Május 19)

Pufi írta:


> Pierre ne törődj ezzel a fajbika Spankyval az ilyen heterók a világ megrontói. Már Vancouverben utcát neveztek el róla az Ila is a héten járt ott koszorúzni. Az utca neve Magyar Korsó! Tehát nem Köcsög, nem Korzó Korsó. Kicsi, szűk, mindnyájunk közös álma. Én már be se férek oda, olyan szük. Pierre ezt csak vigasztalásul irom Neked mint diszlettervezőnek - pl a legközelebbi My fair Ladybe ez lehetne a Covengartner.
> Még annyi nekem a Spanky nagyon jó barátom. Mára egy férfi lett. Ezzel nem azt akarom mondani, hogy mindig is az volt, de elöl vitte a Parédon a szivárványos zászlót. Bár mindegy szintévesztő szegény. Szóval Pierre a viccet félretéve ne törödj vele, a nyavalyát sem érdekli, maradjon a csajoké!


Pufi! 
:!:
... én nem mehetek Spanky utcájába koszorúzni, már csak azért sem, mert túl sokáig kéne úsznom odáig és hát tudod túl fiatal vagyok én ahhoz a megterheléshez 
Én is alkalmazok egy stylist-et az üzletben, aki történetesen meleg. Jó ízlése van, remek fiú, de megmondom őszintén sosem fogok úgy öltözni, ahogy szeretné, mert bár meghajolok a tudása és a kreativitása előtt nem szeretem a feltűnőséget. Véleményem szerint egy ember nem a kinézete és a ruhája alapján kell megítélni, sokkal inkább a tudása és a cselekedetei alapján.


----------



## black_bird (2008 Május 19)

pierre1974 írta:


> Nem szeretnek vitatkozni veled a melegek izleserol..Ne azt nezd amit a mediaban latsz,nemelyik meleg kicsit el tulozza a dolgokat...
> De nezd meg a divat elen melegek vannak,a butortervezok zome meleg,cipo,taska,ruha..amiben meglatod a csinos noket,nekik koszonhetik,hogy olyanok csinosan jarhatnakj az utcan... Dolce & Gabbana,Prada,G. Ferre,Cavalli,Versace es sorolhatnam.... /*es jomagam is ide sorolhatom,igaz en csak a zurichi operahaz diszlettervezoje es designere vagyok :1:/*






pierre1974 írta:


> En akkor is tudom,hogy jo izlesem van es ezt remekeul alkalmazom *a sok svajci paraszt kozott,de elvezik es jol meg is fizetik *



A bekepzeltsegednek es nagykepüsegednek nincs hatara. 
Itt a lista a zürichi Opernhaus 2007/2008-s evadjanak Diszlet-es Jelmeztervezöiröl. 

*Ausstattung*
Csaba Antal
Eduardo Arroyo
Su Bühler
Raimund Bauer
Heinz Berner
Otto Bubenicek
Isabella Bywater
Agostino Cavalca
Keso Dekker
Andreas Donhauser
Florian Etti
Christian Fenouillat
Ezio Frigerio
Marianne Glittenberg
Rolf Glittenberg

Heidi Hackl
Volker Hintermeier
Richard Hudson
Robert Israel
Jorge Jara
Martin Kinzlmaier
Marie-Jeanne Lecca
Vincent Lemaire
Marina Luxardo
Renate Martin
Regula Mattmüller
Mathis Neidhardt
Dorothea Nicolai
William Orlandi

Luigi Perego
Katharina Raif
Andreas Reinhardt
Rudy Sabounghi
Gigi Saccomandi
Hans Schavernoch
Christian Schmidt
Franca Squarciapino
Peter Sykora
Joke Visser
Reinhard von der Thannen
Florence von Gerkan
Sue Willmington
Erich Wonder
Te melyik is vagy a sok "paraszt" közül? Mert a fenykeped alapjan nem talaltalak.


----------



## elke (2008 Május 19)

black bird ne süllyedj nívó alá 


elég fenyegetőnek tünik amit müveltél


különben ne parasztozzon se buzi se heteró mert ha paraszt nem lenne senki nem zabálna



engem levelibékaként keresnél


aztán minek is ez a hév tán mész verni.......


mert a buzik sokszor irányítják ám a divatot......de azt is le......om (a divatot)


vagy mert kicsit bicskanyitogatóan lekezelően írt az ízlésficamos birkákról 


aztán mi van akkor? minek ,miért???????????????????*MIÉRT????????MINEK??????*


----------



## kincike (2008 Május 19)

*Szerintem igen is:*

*-a kreativitás, *
*-a jó ízlés, *
*-az empátia*
*-a remek party hangulat*

*mind a melegek erénye!!!*


*és remekül főznek!!! PUKTUM*


----------



## kiskabos (2008 Május 19)

Mire jó ez a szidalmaszás, hagy casinálja egyik is másik is amit akar,
csak ne nyilvánosan, mert azt utálom és ronda!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kincike (2008 Május 19)

*nocsak édes kiskabos!*

*és az nem a SZIDALMAZÁS fogalomköre, hogy utálom és ronda?   *


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 19)

Ha itt elnel Svajcban es ismerned az embereket/errol a temarol mar itt tobbek velemenyet irom/ akkor tudnad,hogy mennyire butak es alul kepzettek..Ezert dolgozik annyi kulfoldi itt Svajcban! En jol erzem magam a boromben naluk,de mint ahogy irtam,az emberek tobbsegenek nem igazan szimpi az itteni mentalitas... Kulonben keress csak nyugodtan meg az opernhause-nal  Meg lesz a kis Pierre,nyilvan nem ezen a neven  A munkaszerzodesemben ez a titulus all . von 15.02.2008  De biztos igazad van,nagykepu vagyok es bekepzelt,hat istenem,ilyen lettem... Senkire nem eroltetem ra a stilusom a munkamban,ha tetszik amit adok akkor ok,ha nem akkor valtoztatok rajta  A lenyeg,fizessek meg... Egyebkent a ferjem neven szerepelek itt Svajcban,mivel itt engedik a meleghazassagot  
Kiskabos: A nyilvanos megnyilvanulasoktol en is elzarkozom,munka utan az otthonaban mindneki azt csinal amit akar...
Nezd meg az ausztriai esetet,az szerintetek normalis dolog,hetero ember es lanyaval mit tett???!!
Az se jobb es ki tudja hany ilyen eset kerul meg napvilagra...?
Soha nem voltam az a tipus aki a meleg tarsadalom elen,szivarvany zaszloval a seggeben menetelt es harcolt a jogokert,elfogadom azt a lehetoseget amit az elet ad,most eppen Svajcban...
Ha az banto volt,hogy leirtam az izlesem jo,legalabbis ezt mondjak  Hat akkor tudlak sajnalni amiert ilyen dolgon felhuzod magad... 


siriusB: Latod,ezert nem nagyon jarok mar fel... Minek??? Elolvasom amit masok irnak es kurva jol szorakozom az emberi butasagon


----------



## Spanky (2008 Május 19)

kincike írta:


> *Szerintem igen is:*
> 
> *-a kreativitás, *
> *-a jó ízlés, *
> ...


 
Tehat Te ismered az osszes meleget es mindegyiknel vacsiztal. 

Na es kivancsisagbol, a no vagy a ferfi melegek foznek jol?


----------



## Spanky (2008 Május 19)

pierre1974 írta:


> Ha itt elnel Svajcban es ismerned az embereket/errol a temarol mar itt tobbek velemenyet irom/ akkor tudnad,hogy mennyire butak es alul kepzettek..Ezert dolgozik annyi kulfoldi itt Svajcban! En jol erzem magam a boromben naluk,de mint ahogy irtam,az emberek tobbsegenek nem igazan szimpi az itteni mentalitas... Kulonben keress csak nyugodtan meg az opernhause-nal  Meg lesz a kis Pierre,nyilvan nem ezen a neven  A munkaszerzodesemben ez a titulus all . von 15.02.2008  De biztos igazad van,nagykepu vagyok es bekepzelt,hat istenem,ilyen lettem... Senkire nem eroltetem ra a stilusom a munkamban,ha tetszik amit adok akkor ok,ha nem akkor valtoztatok rajta  A lenyeg,fizessek meg... Egyebkent a ferjem neven szerepelek itt Svajcban,mivel itt engedik a meleghazassagot
> Kiskabos: A nyilvanos megnyilvanulasoktol en is elzarkozom,munka utan az otthonaban mindneki azt csinal amit akar...
> Nezd meg az ausztriai esetet,az szerintetek normalis dolog,hetero ember es lanyaval mit tett???!!
> Az se jobb es ki tudja hany ilyen eset kerul meg napvilagra...?
> ...


 
Latod Pierre, most Te adod elo a sertodoted es beszel "emberi butasag"-rol, miutan ilyen megjegyzest teszel;


> Ha itt elnel Svajcban es ismerned az embereket/errol a temarol mar itt tobbek velemenyet irom/ akkor tudnad,hogy *mennyire butak es alul kepzettek..*


Menyivel vagy Te kulonb ember mint azok akiknek az "emberi butasagan" szorakozol itt olyan kurva jol? 
Parasztozod es lebutazod azt a nepet akik befogadtak es jol megfizetik a szakmadat. 
ez akkor most hova tartozik?
jo izles?
empatia?
remelem fozni tudsz :-D


----------



## kincike (2008 Május 19)

*a férfi nők és a női férfiak is jól főznek, éltem velük... *


----------



## kincike (2008 Május 19)

_*jah, és én  nem tudok főzni!!!*_


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 19)

Spanky! En miert lenek sertodott????? Engem nem bantott meg senki! Hja es kivaloan fozok 
Es elvegre leirhatom a velemenyem,azert mert befogadtak meg lehet velemenyem roluk nem???? Vagy megse??? DDD Es nem fogadtak be,nem menekultnek jottem ide,meghirdettek az allast,megpalyaztam,ledolgozom a napi 8 oram es nagy ivben szarok a tobbi dologra... Elem az eletem... 

kincike  Koszi


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 19)

Hja! Ki mit ker vacsorara??? Egyebkent tegnap eppen Ungarische gulasch-t foztem,tudjatok a pasikat a gyomrukon es az ägyon at lehet megfogni  No de nem ezert foztem,mert Stäfa varos egyik lakojanal vacsiztunk  Hja es buktat sutottem,igaz nem magyar lekvarral,de gulyas eredeti volt,kiveve a vizet amit tettem bele,az svajci


----------



## black_bird (2008 Május 19)

pierre1974 írta:


> Ha itt elnel Svajcban es ismerned az embereket/errol a temarol mar itt tobbek velemenyet irom/ akkor tudnad,hogy mennyire butak es alul kepzettek..
> 23 eve elek Svajcban, Kt. Zürichben es nem tudom, hogy te milyen körökben forogsz, ahol az emberek annyira butak es alulkepzettek?
> 
> Ezert dolgozik annyi kulfoldi itt Svajcban! En jol erzem magam a boromben naluk,de mint ahogy irtam,az *emberek tobbsegenek nem igazan szimpi az itteni mentalitas*...
> ...



Ha neked ez szorakozas, ennel nagyobb örömed soha ne legyen!


----------



## kincike (2008 Május 19)

*pierre 1974 én pudingot  ha lehet és csokisat....*


----------



## kincike (2008 Május 19)

Jah és NEM VAGYOK HETERÓ...!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spanky (2008 Május 19)

kincike írta:


> Jah és NEM VAGYOK HETERÓ...!!!!!!!!


ki gondolta volna... :-D:-D:-D


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 19)

kincike: ok,fenypostaval megy  Majd valaszd ki melyiket kered 

black_bird: Az itt elo magyarok - ezt ne vedd magadra -,ez csak a jelenlegi tapasztalatom,sokszpor rosszabbak mint a svajciak...En nem is tartom eggyel se a kapcsolatot,akik pedig velem korrektul viselkednek azok nem a torzsgyokeres svajciak,nemetek,osztrakok,torokok... Nekem ok a barataim,a fonokom is nemet szarmazasu es semmi bajom vele.. Ha figyelmesen olvastad amit irtam,mar pedig azt tetted akkor lathatod,hogy nem a munkahelyem szidtam,hanem leirtam a svajci- de rosszul fogalmaztam- egyes svajci emberekre jellemzoket!


----------



## kincike (2008 Május 19)

*édes pierre  ** mióta vagy Svájcban? és mit csi. ott?*


----------



## kincike (2008 Május 19)

*Spanky __Ki nem ? Hmmm   *


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 19)

kincike: majd gyere msn-re es ott beszelgetunk... Ez nem chat vagy a gay.ch


----------



## Spanky (2008 Május 19)

pierre1974 írta:


> Es nem fogadtak be,nem menekultnek jottem ide,meghirdettek az allast,
> 
> *Jaj Istenem, ne szorozunk.*
> *Hogy egy kulfoldi orszagban dolgozal, ahoz gondolom bekell hogy fogadjanak.* *Gondolom Svajcban is kell munkavalalasi engedely kulfoldi allampolgaroknak.*
> ...


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 19)

Spanky írta:


>




Igen


----------



## kincike (2008 Május 19)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rfw4XCBB-lw

_*este benéZZZZZZZZZZZek majd még... ördögök *_


----------



## black_bird (2008 Május 19)

pierre1974 írta:


> kincike: ok,fenypostaval megy  Majd valaszd ki melyiket kered
> 
> black_bird: Az itt elo magyarok - ezt ne vedd magadra -,ez csak a jelenlegi tapasztalatom,sokszpor rosszabbak mint a svajciak...En nem is tartom eggyel se a kapcsolatot,akik pedig velem korrektul viselkednek azok nem a torzsgyokeres svajciak,nemetek,osztrakok,torokok... Nekem ok a barataim,a fonokom is nemet szarmazasu es semmi bajom vele.. Ha figyelmesen olvastad amit irtam,mar pedig azt tetted akkor lathatod,hogy nem a munkahelyem szidtam,hanem leirtam a svajci- de rosszul fogalmaztam- egyes svajci emberekre jellemzoket!



Pierre 

Nekem az erös altalanositasoddal volt / van gondom. 

Elj boldogan, tedd a munkadat, erezd magad jol itt Svajcban. De par honapos ittlet utan ne itelkezz!

Ennyi! Minden jot neked!


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 19)

black_bird írta:


> Pierre
> 
> Nekem az erös altalanositasoddal volt / van gondom.
> 
> ...





Merci vielmal!!!!


----------



## Ernoe (2008 Május 19)

> Kedves Ernoe !
> A fenti idézet a 360-as hozzászólásodból van, Kérlek írd meg milyen fegyvere van a Magyar Gárdának??????


 
Kedves gurulyka
Nem tudom mond e neked valamit a "Burschenschaft" kifejezés?
Hogy mivel vannak a Magyar Gárdisták felfegyverezve nem tudom de az egyenruhájuk nagyon kopásálloan (strapazierfähig) néz ki. 

Az igaz, hogy itt legalizálva van az egynemüek közötti házaság de az emberek toleranciát mindig csak a "másiktol" várnak el.
( konkretan a keresztény nevezetü pártok az izlámhoz tartozo bevándorloktol.)

De igazad van ne váltsunk át "melegebb" témába.


----------



## Spanky (2008 Május 19)

http://www.indavideo.hu/video/Idojos_ratyi_afroamerikai_es_ket_csotany


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 19)

Spanky írta:


> http://www.indavideo.hu/video/Idojos_ratyi_afroamerikai_es_ket_csotany





Ez nagyon allat,koszi  tenyleg vannak ilyen melegek


----------



## kincike (2008 Május 19)

* igen vannak.. *


----------



## TihiTodor (2008 Május 20)

pierre1974 írta:


> siriusB: En eskuszom ugyan erre gondoltam...
> Ismerek tobb meleget,biztos van aki friss husra vadaszik...En is aludtam egyetemi kollegiumban es elveztem  Mint meghivott,sajnos nincs diplomam :S
> Es valahogy nem ugy vettem eszre,hogy tiltakoztak volna a szobaban ahol "aludtam"
> De szerintem is a sracnak ez jo kifogas volt,plane,hogy egy jol celzott rugassal es pofonnal intezte el a dolgot,en is visszavagtam volna,de vazelin nelkul


ÉS ÍME A FOGA FEHÉRJE !
Kétségbe vonni a szavahihetőségét, kigúnyolni, ércelődni rajta.
Igen: pofon, rúgás. Tanulta a gyerek kölök korában, és ha Te lettél volna ott, utána a törött kezedet használhattad volna gipszben, " vazelin nélkül" saját magad vígaszaként.
Judith! Gratula a védenceidhez!


----------



## b.p. (2008 Május 20)

Szómiszó, Pierre elég lélegzetelállító stílusban írt. Nem szoktunk így tárgyalni. Ez Pierre személyes gorombasága, azt hiszem, hogy a témától eltekintve nem sok köze van a szexuális irányultságához és azt sem hiszem, hogy más homoszexuális vétkes lenne benne.

Értelek, TihiTodor, én is nagyot ugranék, ha a gyerekemről nyilatkozna így valaki. Talán a kifogásolt stílusát nem venném át, de ebben nem vagyok egészen biztos.

Azért ugye fiúk-lányok, nem folytatjátok? Hacsak azzal nem, hogy aki vétett, elnézést kér, mert így lenne korrekt.


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 21)

Nem kivanok sok mindent hozza fuzni,de a lenyeget most sem ertem...Miert nem fordultal a nevelotestulethez,ha a fiadat serelem,atrocitas erte a kollegiumban????
Ha jobban elolvastad volna amit irtam es nem csak azt emeled ki ami szamodra serto,akkor talan erre is valaszoltal volna...Es lathattad,nem a fiadrol van szo,altalanositas volt,hogy en mit tettem volna, tele volt neveto jelekkel a mondat vege es nem felkialtojellel! En reszemrol az ilyen jellegu dolgokat befejeztem,a legelejen hozzaszoltam a temahoz,mert volt aki komolyan erdeklodott...De itt ez nem errol szol...


b.p : Te pedig olvasd vissza a teljes valaszom,nem csak a kiemelt reszt es akkor lathatod..
Es biztos goromba vagyok


----------



## Judith (2008 Május 21)

TihiTodor írta:


> ÉS ÍME A FOGA FEHÉRJE !
> Kétségbe vonni a szavahihetőségét, kigúnyolni, ércelődni rajta.
> Igen: pofon, rúgás. Tanulta a gyerek kölök korában, és ha Te lettél volna ott, utána a törött kezedet használhattad volna gipszben, " vazelin nélkül" saját magad vígaszaként.
> Judith! Gratula a védenceidhez!


 
he! Mi bajod van? És kik a védenceim?


----------



## elke (2008 Május 21)

na keveredik már megint de inkább itt keverjétek mint kint.......

Judith szerintem rosszul olvasta vagy értelmezte írásaid........vagy csak úgy értelmezte ,hogy biztosan ellenkeződhessen


----------



## kincike (2008 Május 21)

*mondtam én ... (hihi) mi mind: ö r d ö g ö k ...  vagyunk!... legyen mindenki ma is rossz....*


----------



## b.p. (2008 Május 21)

elke írta:


> na keveredik már megint de inkább itt keverjétek mint kint.......
> 
> Judith szerintem rosszul olvasta vagy értelmezte írásaid........vagy csak úgy értelmezte ,hogy biztosan ellenkeződhessen


 Kedves Elke! tudom, hogy rémeket látok. De nemrég volt egy vita egy félreértelmezhető mondatból. 
Itt most Judith*ról* mondod, hogy félreértelmezte valakinek az írásait, vagy Judith*nak* mondod, hogy az ő írásait értelmezték félre? 
kiss


----------



## Targenor (2008 Május 21)

Sziasztok!

Attól, hogy meleg az illető, még ugyanolyan ember, mint mi heterók.
De! *Kérkedni azzal, hogy meleg vagy leszbikus valaki kicsit ízléstelen.:*



kincike írta:


> Jah és NEM VAGYOK HETERÓ...!!!!!!!!



Szerintem mindenki intézze az intim ügyeit a saját hálószobájában a 4 fal között, ez nem tartozik senkire, csupán arra a 2 emberre, akik együtt vannak.
Nem kell itt senkire sem kígyót-békát kiabálni.
Miért nem lehet békében élni egymás mellett felvonulások és a TV-ben "bevallom"-ok nélkül?
Sokkal többen tolerálnák a melegeket, ha nem csinálnának ingyencirkuszt a dologból.
Tudom, nem mindegyik ilyen, de sajnos ezek miatt ítélik el őket nagy részben az emberek.


----------



## Neduddghii (2008 Május 21)

Targenor írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Attól, hogy meleg az illető, még ugyanolyan ember, mint mi heterók.
> De! *Kérkedni azzal, hogy meleg vagy leszbikus valaki kicsit ízléstelen.:*
> ...


 
Egyetertve a hozzaszolassal, magyarazatkent, (altalanositva a jelenseget), egyreszt minden kisebbseg "problemakent" eli meg sajat kisebbsegi helyzetet... Es ki nem szereti, ha "egy egesz vilag" es raadasul folyamatosan, az o problemajaval foglalkozik ... Ettol meg a kisebbsegi let is megedesedik... 
Masreszt a kisebbsegi let keserusegeit "elitizmussal" is lehet enyhiteni:
"en kulonb vagyok, mint a tomeg, mert _mas vagyok"_, vagy egyeb kisebbsegeknel "mert_ kivalasztott vagyok_". 

A legtobb kamasz is pl sajat identitasank kialakitasa jegyeben hasonloan cselekszik: oltozkodesevel, viselkedesevel hangsulyozza a "massagat" es olyan tulajdonsagokat/tetteket vindikal maganak, amivel valojaban nem rendelkezik (dicsekszik)...

Ez teljesen hasonlo ahhoz, amit a kisebbsegeknel tapasztalunk... A kerkedes, polgarpukkaszto arrogancia azt mutatja, nehanyan kozuluk nem kepesek kilepni a kamaszkorbol...


----------



## elke (2008 Május 21)

b.p. írta:


> Kedves Elke! tudom, hogy rémeket látok. De nemrég volt egy vita egy félreértelmezhető mondatból.
> Itt most Judith*ról* mondod, hogy félreértelmezte valakinek az írásait, vagy Judith*nak* mondod, hogy az ő írásait értelmezték félre?
> kiss


JUDITHNAK


----------



## elke (2008 Május 21)

Targenor írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Attól, hogy meleg az illető, még ugyanolyan ember, mint mi heterók.
> De! *Kérkedni azzal, hogy meleg vagy leszbikus valaki kicsit ízléstelen.:*
> ...


 

igen és mégsem mert ha széjjelnyomják az ingerküszöbünket a tvvel a nyilvánossággal talán többen tolerálják de lehet hogy többen fogják utálni őket


----------



## kincike (2008 Május 21)

*C I C U K A *

*  *


----------



## elke (2008 Május 21)

Targenor neved mint egy királyé!

Ne hagyd hogy bárki felhúzzon se meleg se bi se leszbi se heteró :555:


kincike stilusod drága barátoméra emlékeztet azért kérdem így Guszti tevagy ott?:-D


----------



## Targenor (2008 Május 21)

elke írta:


> Targenor neved mint egy királyé!
> 
> Ne hagyd hogy bárki felhúzzon se meleg se bi se leszbi se heteró :555:



 Köszi, de nem vagyok király. Ez csupán a becenevem, ezért is regeltem ezzel.
Felhúzni nem hagyom magam, nem ér annyit az egész.



elke írta:


> kincike stilusod drága barátoméra emlékeztet...



Engem másvalakire emlékeztetett ez a stílus, egy másik néven már BANNolt emberkére, aki az Elektronikus írások topikban állítólag "tanulmányt" készített az emberek reakcióiból az ő bunkó beírásaira.
Melitta akkor meg is írta az illetőnek, hogy *"itt a CH-n a provokátori státuszra nincs felvétel"*.

Amennyiben ez az ember ugyanaz a személy, úgy látom nem értette meg Melitta írását.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Május 21)

Elke! kiss bírom a stílusodat, két alkalmas szóval helyreraksz gubancosnak tűnő helyzeteket 

Targenor, ifjú barátom, közös hibánk, hogy néha komolyabban veszzük a dolgokat, mint érdemes lenne.


----------



## Targenor (2008 Május 21)

b.p. írta:


> Targenor, ifjú barátom, közös hibánk, hogy néha komolyabban veszzük a dolgokat, mint érdemes lenne.




Sokszor hallottam már, hogy túl komoly vagyok... Lehet, nem tudom. Azért szoktam én komolytalan is lenni, de csak a megfelelő helyen, időben, és emberekkel (te is tudod, mire gondolok).
Nem szeretem azokat az embereket, akik mindenből viccet csinálnak.


----------



## Melitta (2008 Május 22)

Ez a topic a masokrol szol, toleralva tisztelve a massagot. 
Szivesen beszelgetunk azokkal akik kulturaltan elfogadjak azokat az embereket akik mas beallitottsaguak mint a tobbseg.

Akit zavar vagy masik topicba irogat vagy maradjon az olvasasnal.
Nem kotelezo a temahoz szolni.


----------



## elke (2008 Május 22)

Melitta !

Kedvenc nővértársamNagy a te igazságodkiss


Az utóbbi napokban nekem is feltünt ,hogy nyomogatják itt a gombokat rajtunk rendesen

ezek a fránya gombok megnyomogatása jó kis indulatokat tud korbácsolni:-D


Az inteligens melegek ezen oldalak olvasásgatása közben rájöttek már ,hogy a többség tolerálja(persze erre a topik nélkül is rájöhettek)


Az uninteligense meg generálja a feszültseget:-D:-D:-Dés az sem biztos hogy ők meleg-bi-leszbikstb:-D:-D:-D

bp megsúgom neked igyekszem alaposan átgondolni mire hogyan" ugrok"
mert nyomógombok rajtam is vannak......de a humor csodákra képes még az olyan marólugos is amilyen időnként bennem bugyborékol:-D

Targenor (királyom:-D) én is gondoltam erre ,de szerintem ezek elég laza bunkóságok voltak szóval ammondó vagyok (keresi a kivagyiságát):-D


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 22)

Kedves elke!

Egy dolgot kerdeznek meg toled,ezt a ket sort megmagyaraznad nekem?

Az inteligens melegek ezen oldalak olvasásgatása közben rájöttek már ,hogy a többség tolerálja(persze erre a topik nélkül is rájöhettek):wink:


Az uninteligense meg generálja a feszültseget:grin::grin::grin:és az sem biztos hogy ők meleg-bi-leszbikstb:grin::grin::grin:

Ha valaki meleg,mint en es hozzaszolok a temahoz,leirva az oszinte velemenyem,meg engem okolnak es kernek arra ,hogy maskor ne irjak ilyeneket!
Ennek a topicnak nagyobb a latogatottsaga mint ahogy te azt gondolnad,nincs mas olyan topic ami ilyen nyiltan foglalkozna a melegekkel... De amikor neha a meleget is serto hozzaszolas erkezik/nem egy volt az utobbi idoben/ akkor nyilvan kerul ezekre viszontvalasz,ami lehet kisse meguti a szocrendszerben aluliskolazott,oreg,nyalcsorgato es masokat kikezdo topic olvaso tarsaimat!
Akinek nem inge,ne vegye magara!

Kincike hozzaszolasai nem tudom miert lettek torolve,egy kis bohokas leszbi csaj,de mondhatjuk bisexualisnak is,mivel alkalmankent van ferfi partnere is!
Fiatal meg es most bontogatja a szarnyat,a civil eltben egy tehetseges festo aki probalja magat ervenyesiteni ebben a vilagban...
En a hozzaszolasimban eleinte inkabb storykat meseltem a melegekrol,kulturarol es nem serto,banto magatartast tanusitotam...De a honapok alatt amig irogattam,ra kellett jonnom,hogy nem teljes a velemenynyilvanitas,nem szabad mindent leirni,mert az sokszor banto es mint tudjuk az igazsag neha faj...
Lehet engem is tamadni vagy torolni...
Borzaszto nagyot csalodtam ebben kis kozossegben,2006 decembereben ugy kerultem ide,hogy segitek a forum olvasoinak,elkezdtem a lehetetlent,tanacsokat,otleteket adni,fotokkal illusztralva a viragkoteszetrol...Az ev eleje ota mar nem nagyon van kedvem irni,mivel nem szivesen jovok fel... Neha elolvasom a privat uzeneteim,mert azert van meg aki szakmai tanacsot ker tolem,becsulettel megvalaszaolom...Ehhez a temahoz ami elvileg rolam is szolna,pedig ha hozzaszolok,rogton le vagyok ugatva,pedig a sajat velemenyet irja mindenki...
Akkor irjanak olyanok hozzaszolast akik nem melegek,de akkor miert ez a cime a topicnak:


* A homoszexualitásrol

Ha egy meleg nem irhatja le az oszinte velemenyet,mert masok ki kezdik erte es torlik a hozzaszolasait,mert estleg meg fiatal es bohokas,de aki betamadta/iras kozben az alsonadragrajat simogatva/ az O irasai megmaradtak,igy nem latom ertelmet,hogy a tovabbiakban reszt vegyek a topic eleteben!
Nyilatkozzanak nalam jobban a temaba lato szakemberek,az nagyon sok van es sok sikert a hetero eletben 


*


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Május 22)

szerintem nem olvastad el figyelmesen kincike hozzászólásait...azért törölték, mert a "k...a anyád,"vagy ahogy ő írta: "a ua aá" , az valahogy nem egy udvarias kifejezése a másságnak...márpedig ő ilyet is írt...


----------



## Melitta (2008 Május 22)

Szioka Pierre
A topic temaja sok embert vonz,de ha valaki nem ert egyet a masikkal nem kell a kedves mamakra utalni. Kell legyen egy hatar azon belul egy tarsalgasi stilus ami nem sertegetesek es a durvasag uralkodjon.
Mindig orommel olvastunk ugy muveszi bemutatkozasodrol,ugy eleted alakulasarol. Hiszem hogy jo baratok vagyunk fuggetlen attol hogy nem vagyok leszbi, de allitom 100% tolleralom erzekenysegedet es szemelyedet.
Kincikenek is kell hogy toleralja a beszelgeto partnereit.
kiss
Melitta


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 22)

Elkepzelheto,mivel torolve lett nem lattam


----------



## elke (2008 Május 22)

pierre1974 nincs mit magyaráznom ,magad mondtad akinek nem inge nem veszi fel.Tudom,hogy érzékenyebben reagálsz a témákra és véded a másságot nincs is ezzel semmi baj ,de vedd észre bennük az embert is és bennünk is mivel a szexuális beálítottságáról senki nem tehet,de attól függetlenül a témához úgy kell hozzászólni ,hogy lehetőleg és főleg szándékosan senkit se bántson meg és ez nem a szexuális beálítottságon múlik......................................
Végül én nem hagynám itt a topikot a helyedben ,mert te vagy egy tükör amin keresztül mi is láthatunk...............

Mirjam77 igen igaz bántó volt és feszültséget keltett és abban meg pierrnek volt igaza ,hogy kereste magát bontogatta a szárnyát ,de mindeközben provokált kb úgy hangzott ez Más vagyok rúgjatok belém ,anyátok........... és elérte amit akartde igazából nem a másságon akadt it ki senki.................................................


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Május 22)

elke írta:


> Mirjam77 igen igaz bántó volt és feszültséget keltett és abban meg pierrnek volt igaza ,hogy kereste magát bontogatta a szárnyát ,de mindeközben provokált kb úgy hangzott ez Más vagyok rúgjatok belém ,anyátok........... és elérte amit akartde igazából nem a másságon akadt it ki senki.................................................


így van...és amig ezt a stílust tolmácsolja kifelé, addig valószínű, hogy bele is fognak...talán ott kellene kezdenie, hogy elfogadja önmagát...és akkor más is elfogadná őt, nem lennének problémái...ez amugy a heterokra is igaz, amig önmagunkat nem tudjuk elfogadni, addig mit várunk másoktól? nem beszélve arról, hogy mi sem tudunk elfogadni másokat, amig önmagunkat nem tudjuk olyannak szeretni, amilyenek vagyunk...


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 22)

ha a melegek úgy szolalnának itt meg ,hogy közben nem tesznek bántó megjegyzésként értékelhető félszót sem akkor biztos nem kötne bele senki.

Nem a melegek kezdtek el eloszor irni,ha eszrevetted :-D
En ezt ki merem jelenteni,erkezett par tamadas,amire ment a valasz :-D
De tenyleg ezen felesleges vitazni,amig vilag a vilag,ez ugy is vita tema lesz!

En se irok semmit,ha meselek a divatrol es a melegek kapcsolatairol,az is sok embert bantott,ez visszakeresheto...

Szerintem ez amolyan nyilt titok,mindenki tudja,de nem igazan meri leirni...
Svajc ebbol szempontbol felnott orszag,rajott,hogy a melegek mekkora anyagi javakat adnak az orszagnak,sok meleg singli,unatkozik vagy eppen ugy talalja kedve,elmegy bevasarolni,de nem holmi kis nevenics uzletbe,C&A es hasonlo gagyik,nyilvan anagyobb markakat keresi fel es vasarolja,ez ugy enm keves penzbe kerul,ami utan nem keves adot fizetnek be 
2-3 havonta itt a melegek Brasiliaba,Cuba es sorolhatnam merre jarnak pihenni,mert megtehetik!
Egyedul elnek,nyilvan ezert vannak itt Zurichben is meleg hotelek,sokszor nagyobb luxussal mint mas 5*-os szalloda!
Ezeket az utakat is itt fizetik be,az utazasi irodanak ez szinten joi,mivel a massagaot igy toleraljak,igy sok kulfoldi meleg erkezik,aki szinten itt kolti el a penzet es ezzel szinten az orszagnak tesz jot...

Gazdasagilag kanada is nagyon jol jart es persze svajc is,ezt TI is tudjatok!!!!


----------



## Targenor (2008 Május 22)

pierre1974 írta:


> En ezt ki merem jelenteni,erkezett par tamadas,amire ment a valasz :-D



Kedves Pierre!

Saját bevallásod szerint nem láttad a beírásokat. Igaz?
Akkor elárulom, hogy az én beírásom még olvashatod, amire jött a "szárnyát bontogató" barátnődtől a q.anyázás.:

http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showpost.php?p=900304&postcount=414

Véleményem szerint senkit sem kell csak azért megvédeni, mert olyan, mint te (meleg, leszbikus vagy bi).
Mert ahogy köztünk, úgy bizony köztetek is vannak támadó emberek. Mégpedig olyan támadók, akik olyanokat vesznek célba, akik nem bántották a melegeket.
És már elnézést, de énis csupán a véleményemet írtam le mégpedig kúltúrált formában, senkit sem bántva.


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 22)

Az anyazast nem olvastam... Lehet nekem kerulte el a figyelmem...
kincike nem a baratnom...
Olvasd vissza a topicot es a megallapitasom arra vonatkozott,de mondtam mar,nem erdekes az egesz...Nektek sem kell ezzel foglalkozni szerintem..Eljetek a nyugodt hetero eleteteket es torodjetek azon dolgokkal ami jobban erdekel benneteket..
Hja,es nem kell engem megvedeni senkinek se...Nem vagyok kisgyerek aki vedelemre szorul...
Elem az eletem,a tobbi meg nem erdekel...


----------



## Targenor (2008 Május 22)

pierre1974 írta:


> Hja,es nem kell engem megvedeni senkinek se...Nem vagyok kisgyerek aki vedelemre szorul...



Kedves Pierre!

Elnézést, rosszul fogalmaztam.
Nem arra gondoltam, hogy téged kéne megvédeni, hanem őt. Mint ahogy tetted is.


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 22)

Ez mar csak egy rossz szokasom,hogy segiteni probalok masoknak :S Lehet le kellene errol szoknom..


----------



## elke (2008 Május 22)

ej pierre most fellengzősen írtál a gazdasági helyzetekről:-Dha most valaki beszól az sem a másságért fog megtörténni hanem mert azt állítod a meleg bi leszbi stb mind hej de átkozottul gazdag és hanyag eleganciájával szórhatja a pénzét a sok luxusholmira míg mi ízléstelen heterók ha volna pénzünk és ha betévednénk ilyen üzletbe( mert olyan ízlésficamunk van hogy szándékosan nem mennénk be)akkor sem vennénk luxuscikket mert nincs se ízlésünk se pénzünk hozzá és igaz is van akinek egyikből sincs de attól még lehet bántó


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Május 22)

elke írta:


> ej pierre most fellengzősen írtál a gazdasági helyzetekről:-Dha most valaki beszól az sem a másságért fog megtörténni hanem mert azt állítod a meleg bi leszbi stb mind hej de átkozottul gazdag és hanyag eleganciájával szórhatja a pénzét a sok luxusholmira míg mi ízléstelen heterók ha volna pénzünk és ha betévednénk ilyen üzletbe( mert olyan ízlésficamunk van hogy szándékosan nem mennénk be)akkor sem vennénk luxuscikket mert nincs se ízlésünk se pénzünk hozzá és igaz is van akinek egyikből sincs de attól még lehet bántó


bocsi, de pierre nem azt állította, hogy mind átkozottul gazdag, hanem, hogy Svájc rájött, mekkora anyagi javakat hoznak a melegek az országnak...erről beszél és nem többről...


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 22)

sajnalom ha igy ertelmezed kedves elke... De amit leirtam az teny,ne vedd magadra... Akkor ird mar le nekem legyszives,hogy Te mikent fogalmaznad meg azt,hogy a melegek elosegitik a gazdasagi fejlodest... Koszi...


----------



## elke (2008 Május 22)

pierre öszintén nekem te nagyon szimpatikus vagy nem a szexuális beállítottságod miatt hanem mert kedvelem az írásaid itt és máshol is és abból arra következtetek fain ember lehetsz a szexuális beálítottságodtól függetlenül és ha visszaírok itt most azért van mert nem értek egyet veled de nincs szándékomban bárkit bántókázni és például kicinke írásaira azért nem reagáltam mert az ember mögötte bántó volt és egy másodpercig sem azért mert a szexuális élete érdekelt volna vagy zavart volna...... engem mindig az ember érdekel üdvözlettel elke


----------



## elke (2008 Május 22)

kisshttp://www.indavideo.hu/video/Oriah_Hegyi_Almodo_oreg_indian_verse

mindenkinek sok szeretettel


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 22)

Figyeljetek!

Uzletpolitika szempontbol en a mai napig ugy gondolom,hogy a meleg tarsadalmi reteget erdemes megcelozni! Valahogy en vonzom a kulturalis eletbol a melegeket,itt Svajcban is az operahaz egyik vezetobeosztasu tagjaval ismerkedtem meg,pedig en nem tudtam,hogy O milyen titulusban es hol dolgozik. 2 napja pedig a Baseli balettintezet vezetojevel akadtam ossze,szinten hasonlo modon... En azt mondom,hogy ha ma valaki nyit egy uzletet es szeretne megfeleloen reklamozni es szinte azonnali haszon megterules szempontjat veszi figyelembe,akkor valahol figyelembe kell venni a melegeket. Gondolok itt szolgaltatasra,etteremre,uzletekre... Vannak kulonbozo meleg forum oldalak,ahol ezek az uzletek/nem veletlenul/ partnerkent vannak feltuntetve! Nyilvan ide szivesebben jarnak a melegek,ahol melegbaratkent van feltuntetve az uzlet,esetleg solarium,szepsegszalon,vendeglatoegyseg!
Nem mindenki tudja azonban elfogadni es lenyelni a melegek neha banto,hisztis viselkedeset,itt sem altalanositok,hiszen a melegek is kulonbozoek,ez csak egy megallpitas volt...
De oszinten? en itt svajcban de akar Bp-en is,mindig figyeltem...
Ezt nem kell bantonak vagy dicsekvesnek vennetek,csak leirtam a velemenyem a gazdasagi reszevel kapcsolatban..


----------



## kincike (2008 Május 22)

*drága mindenki.!*

*...az acsarkodást nem én kezdtem.... és ez nem fair!!!*
*először bekóstoltok, majd ha merek visszakóstolni...támadtok, copyztok és töröltök...még ilyet?! *

*+van a véleményem... brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*


----------



## elke (2008 Május 22)

kincike megtennéd,hogy leborzolod a tarkószőrödet és új lappal kezdünk?

Mindenki képes erre?


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Május 22)

kincike írta:


> *drága mindenki.!*
> 
> *...az acsarkodást nem én kezdtem.... és ez nem fair!!!*
> *először bekóstoltok, majd ha merek visszakóstolni...támadtok, copyztok és töröltök...még ilyet?! *
> ...


kincike drága
Te még viszonylag új vagy a fórumon és talán nem tudod, hogy mi itt nem szoktuk egymás édesanyját emlegetni, ha más a véleménye az illetőnek, mint nekünk...
ennyi...
gondolkozz el ezen kérlek...
amugy nekünk is meg lehetne rólad a véleményünk, nem gondolod?
a bejegyzésedet ezért törölték, mert itt nem SZIDALMAZUNK SENKIT!


----------



## kincike (2008 Május 22)

mirjam77

*Oh pardon, tehát nem szokták eleget emlegetni az anyud.?..ha ez a peverziód és szeretnéd...én fogom őt emlegetni *

*nem én voltam, aki egy ilyen topicon belekötött a másikba...mert az nem hetero..és kérkedik ...stb stb*

*itt megsértődve csak én lehetnék, hogy ilyen módon fogadjátok it az embert....2napja regeltem és csak támadni tudtok...mit vártok?... virágokat, cukorkát és tűzijátékot?*


----------



## kincike (2008 Május 22)

_*...itt*_


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Május 22)

kincike írta:


> mirjam77
> 
> *Oh pardon, tehát nem szokták eleget emlegetni az anyud.?..ha ez a peverziód és szeretnéd...én fogom őt emlegetni *
> 
> ...


úgy látom, nem érted, vagy nem akarod érteni, mi is volt a gond azzal a bejegyzéseddel...


----------



## kincike (2008 Május 22)

*Váááááu! tehát gond,csak az én bejegyzéseimmel lehet... ? nyílván lassú a felfogásom, az etalonhoz mérve...de nem értem még most sem..... *
*ha ide jövök,és itt így fogadnak akkor ugyan hoygan reagáljak...már rég nem divat ,kő helyett kenyérrel dobálózni....*


----------



## b.p. (2008 Május 22)

mirjam77 írta:


> úgy látom, nem érted, vagy nem akarod érteni, mi is volt a gond azzal a bejegyzéseddel...


 
Kedves Mirjam! Minden tiszteletem a kitartásodért! Tartok tőle, hogy a célodat nem éred el, mert kincike szándékosan kelt maga körül kavarodást. Jól szórakozik a reakciókon. Ez is a kikapcsolódás egy formája.


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Május 22)

b.p. írta:


> Kedves Mirjam! Minden tiszteletem a kitartásodért! Tartok tőle, hogy a célodat nem éred el, mert kincike szándékosan kelt maga körül kavarodást. Jól szórakozik a reakciókon. Ez is a kikapcsolódás egy formája.


tudom kedves b.p.
nem is akarok én célt érni, csak a bejegyzésére válaszoltam, nehogy véletlenül is azt higgye, hogy szeretném, ha Édesanyámat emlegetné
de tudom én is, hogy e mögött a bejegyzés mögött irónia húzódik...nem ma jöttem le én sem a falvédőről, még ha sokan azt is hiszik rólam...
és azt sem gondolnám, hogy kincike az "a ua aá" hangzású szójátékával nem arra gondolt, amire én, hanem mondjuk arra: "vasutaskabát"

és ha ez neki kikapcsolódás....sose legyen jobb szórakozása...))


----------



## elke (2008 Május 22)

Kincike annak:..: idején mielőtt beléptem ide bármit keresgéltem a neten az mind idevezetett megküzdöttem tehát a regisztrálás nehézségeivel mert olyat előtte sosem csináltam ráadásul idönként angolul visszabeszélt nekem a gép amitől megint hideglelős lettem mert angol nyelvtudásom igen primitív.A szójátékokban elég hamar összeszedtem a húsz hozzászólásomat bár azért pár napba beletelt.Aztán mégsem kezdtem el észnélkül le és feltölteni hanem olvasgattalak benneteket hónapokon át,egyik másikotok jó ismerősömmé ,barátommá vált időközben és még mindig nem szóltam semmit semmilyen témához.A zene topikkal kezdtem ott nem kelett sokat írkálni elég volt feltölteni és jó volt nagyon jó volt adnom és jólesett látni a visszajelzéseket is persze volt párszor mikor megszidtak mert nagyon bénáztam mindig végiggondoltam mi volt a szándék vele és biza inkább a segítő szándék jött ki abból még akkor is ha nem esett jól .Bárkitől ha a topikon keresztül ,ha a privin keresztül segítséget kértem gyorsan és tudásához mérten igyekezett segítségemre lenni , hogy mi köze van ennek a homo-bi-leszbi stb témához? Semmi,de ha vendégül látnak és nem a kedvedre való a kaja mégsem borítod a vendéglátó fejére.

olyan szépen kérlek,csillapodjál kissé kincike


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Május 22)

pierre1974 írta:


> ... Dolce & Gabbana,Prada,G. Ferre,Cavalli,Versace es sorolhatnam.... /es jomagam is ide sorolhatom,igaz en csak a zurichi operahaz diszlettervezoje es designere vagyok :1:/


 
Prada meleg lenne? A 2 gyerekes olasz katolikus nő????


----------



## E.Ágnes (2008 Május 22)

MonicaBelucci írta:


> Prada meleg lenne? A 2 gyerekes olasz katolikus nő????


 
Sebaj, befért a kalap alá. 
A tények kedvéért:
http://www.fashion-forum.org/fashion-designers/miuccia-prada.html


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 22)

MonicaBelucci írta:


> Prada meleg lenne? A 2 gyerekes olasz katolikus nő????




Bocs,markamanias vagyok :-D es mar automatikusan irtam a marka neveket amiket szeretek :-D
A tobbi persze stimmel :-D


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 22)

Egyebkent az,hogy valaki 2 gyermekes es katolkus meg semmit nem jelent..nekem 3 gyermekem van es katolikus vagyok,megis meleg


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Május 22)

pierre1974 írta:


> Bocs,markamanias vagyok :-D es mar automatikusan irtam a marka neveket amiket szeretek :-D
> A tobbi persze stimmel :-D


 
Semmi baj, de sztem Cavalli sem meleg..

http://queensspeech.com/conversations/towleroad/roberto_cavalli_i_have_never_been_homosexual


----------



## Judith (2008 Május 22)

pierre1974 írta:


> Egyebkent az,hogy valaki 2 gyermekes es katolkus meg semmit nem jelent..nekem 3 gyermekem van es katolikus vagyok,megis meleg


 
Váljék kedves egészségedre. kissKülönben tavaly nyáron, a fiam az esküvöjére elment uj öltönyt venni. nagyon kényes arra, hogy amit vesz, az jó minőségü legyen. Az egyetlen hely, ahol kedvére való dolgokat talált egy melegek által tervezett üzlet volt. Azóta is csak oda jár vásárolni.


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 22)

MonicaBelucci írta:


> Semmi baj, de sztem Cavalli sem meleg..
> 
> http://queensspeech.com/conversations/towleroad/roberto_cavalli_i_have_never_been_homosexual




Roberto Cavalli meleg,ez 10000000% 

Es meg sorolhatnam a neveket,de nincs ertelme.. Torodj bele nyugodtan 
De a lista hianyos,a kozkedvelt divatparos: Dolce&Gabbana :-D


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Május 22)

pierre1974 írta:


> Egyebkent az,hogy valaki 2 gyermekes es katolkus meg semmit nem jelent..nekem 3 gyermekem van es katolikus vagyok,megis meleg


 
Ügyes vagy. 

Honnan tudod ennyire biztosan hogy Cavalli meleg? 

Egyébként pedig mindegy h.meleg v. sem, mert én meg ismerek több tucat divattervezőt akik nem melegek és fantasztikus ruhákat terveznek.


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 22)

Persze,nincs is jelentosege,hogy meleg vagy sem.. a lenyeg,hogy jol dolgozzon... En is ismerek sokat,Mo-on is es kulfoldon is,mivel designere voltam a N.T.-nak,bar ezt a sajat topicombol tudhatod,ott megtalalhatok a sajat tervezesu ruhaim is


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Május 22)

pierre1974 írta:


> Persze,nincs is jelentosege,hogy meleg vagy sem.. a lenyeg,hogy jol dolgozzon... En is ismerek sokat,Mo-on is es kulfoldon is,mivel designere voltam a N.T.-nak,bar ezt a sajat topicombol tudhatod,ott megtalalhatok a sajat tervezesu ruhaim is


 
Nem tudom hol a topicod, én is ismerek számos híres divattervezőt, stylistot. Az biztos egyébként, hogy ebben a szakmában sok a meleg, főleg pl. a sminkesek között.

Múlt héten voltam az egyik tv-ben, a kötelező sminknél majdnem megsütött az ecset... ja, és van közöttük nagyon arrogáns is: lsd: L'Oreal


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 22)

Ez is biztos,epp ma irtam le,hogy sok meleg eleg hisztis,hepcias,en is ismerek meleg stylistot a TV2 nel es az RTL-nel,meg anno amikor Mo-on eltem dolgoztam veluk... Igen,sajna sok melegnek kritikus a viselkedese neha ,ezt belatom,en is ilyen vagyok :-D


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Május 22)

pierre1974 írta:


> Ez is biztos,epp ma irtam le,hogy sok meleg eleg hisztis,hepcias,en is ismerek meleg stylistot a TV2 nel es az RTL-nel,meg anno amikor Mo-on eltem dolgoztam veluk... Igen,sajna sok melegnek kritikus a viselkedese neha ,ezt belatom,en is ilyen vagyok :-D


 
Igen, mert sok bennük a nőies vonás, de azért keveredik a férfias győznivágyással.

Ha ilyen vagy, gondolom akkor a bocsánatkérést is már jól begyakoroltad


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 22)

Igen,neha azt is meg kell tenni  Remelem azert jot is tudsz roluk mondani


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 22)

Hat igen,a vatikan is izzik azert olyan szepek ott a novenyek,a meleg hatas es nem az uveghaz hatas miatt


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Május 22)

pierre1974 írta:


> Igen,neha azt is meg kell tenni  Remelem azert jot is tudsz roluk mondani


 
Persze, én szerencsés vagyok, idáig kizárólag nagyon aranyosakkal találkoztam, most is tanul nálam 2. Nagyon érzékenyek, finomak, hatalmas a szivük, de hihetetlen hisztisek is tudnak lenni Értelmesek, és ami a fő nem viselkednek visszataszítóan. Ha nem mondtad volna a 3 gyereket, lehet hogy kicsit gondban lettem volna, mert az egyik Svájcban melózik


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Május 22)

pierre1974 írta:


> Hat igen,a vatikan is izzik azert olyan szepek ott a novenyek,a meleg hatas es nem az uveghaz hatas miatt


 
Nemcsak a Vatikán, általában a papok, de a balettintézet, egyházi koleszek, börtön...tehát általában ahol sok férfi van huzamos időn keresztül összezárva, az biztos hogy " melegágya " a homosexualitásnak, bár nem törvényszerű.


----------



## stee (2008 Május 22)

Nekem is vannak meleg barátaim, nagyon kedvesek, sokkal jobban kijövök velük néha, mint a barátnőimmel


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 23)

*t**ehát általában ahol sok férfi van huzamos időn keresztül összezárva, az biztos hogy " melegágya " a homosexualitásnak, bár nem törvényszerű....


*Nekem is inkabb a NEM TORVENYSZERU jut eszembe... De ma mar semmit nem mernek kijelenteni 100%-os bizonyossaggal...A bortonre pedig vissza terve,ha egy elitelt nyitan vallalja massagat,akkor ot Vacra helyezik,ott van tobb meleg,ez nem azt jelenti,hogy mashol nem fordul elo,de a bortonokben van a legkevesebb,szerintem ez tevhit,hogy az ember a bortonben meleg lesz  
En oszinten szolva,ebben az idoben nem lennek pedagogus,nagyon nehez feladat harul rajuk,plane az oszt.fonokoknek... Ha meg ok tartjak a felvilagosito orakat,amilyen kiforditott vilagot elunk,a fiatalok koreben szinte pusztit az EMO divat!
Es a lenyeg,a divat: nem is nagyon talalni olyan uzletet ahol a sracoknak 14 eves kor utan,a csillam,glitter ne szerepelne valamelyik polon...rozsaszin,pink,lila es sorolhatnam... A Zara szinte kimondottan erre epitett,eleg jo minoseg megfizetheto aron,de irdatlan meleg jar be vasarolni...
Ugye nem irok fellengzosen es bantoan,hencegoen...Nyogodtan tessek erte lecseszni,meg koran van... 
Mara is mindenkinek szep napot kivanok...


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 23)

Svajcban nagyon sok magyar srac dolgozik,aki fiatal... Thun varos pl. koztudott egy meleg kej varos,mi is segitettunk mar sracnak kijutni,ESCORT-kent jonnek ki,ki hosszabb ki rovidebb idore... Tavaly decemberben jott egy srac ki,eloszor azt mondta,hogy ezt a 3 hetet lehuzza es nem jon vissza tobbet,azota "sajnos" havonta jon 2-3 hetre.. Nem mindenki birja a non stop sexipart es ott az megy,de ugyan ugy Zurichben is van legalis bordely,ahol vannak magyar sracok... Egy cseppet sem irigylem toluk a megkeresett penzt... En beszeltem egyszer a hazasparral aki Thunba uzemelteti a studiot(nem dolgozni szerettem volna  Egy baratunk akart kijonni es neki erdeklodtem),es elmeseltek,hogy a naluk dolgozo sracok 50%-a nem meleg,megtesznek mindent a vendegnek,de van amikor sajna nem usszak meg az..../uhhhh,ezt nem irhatom le,de gondoljatok el.../
Egyebkent napi 500 chf ami tisztan a zsebukbe marad,ez most a forint erosodese miatt ca 75.000 ft...
Igaz ez attol fugg mennyire bevallalos a srac...
Remeelm nem gond,hogy tettem erre is egy kis kiterot,ez is a temahoz tartozik..


----------



## elke (2008 Május 23)

Hát igen a szexipar is müködik igen régóta (akár tiltották akár legális volt) és valahogy mindig virágzott és szerintem fog is


----------



## Pufi (2008 Május 23)

Igazad van elke, egész életemben kuplerájt akartam nyitni. JUHÉ!


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Május 23)

pierre1974 írta:


> *t**ehát általában ahol sok férfi van huzamos időn keresztül összezárva, az biztos hogy " melegágya " a homosexualitásnak, bár nem törvényszerű....*
> 
> 
> Nekem is inkabb a NEM TORVENYSZERU jut eszembe... De ma mar semmit nem mernek kijelenteni 100%-os bizonyossaggal...A bortonre pedig vissza terve,ha egy elitelt nyitan vallalja massagat,akkor ot Vacra helyezik,ott van tobb meleg,ez nem azt jelenti,hogy mashol nem fordul elo,de a bortonokben van a legkevesebb,szerintem ez tevhit,hogy az ember a bortonben meleg lesz
> ...


 

Hali,

Bennem bízhatsz, én simán el foglak küldeni a retekbe, ha fellengzős leszel

Hát nem csak a Zara, most a menő a tinik körében a H&M, az is csak azóta lett felkapott, amióta Madonna kiválasztotta azt két szerencsétlen rucit meg pólót, de kíváncsi leszek most a Kate Moss féle Top Shop rucikra..

Én nem vagyok pedagógus, de tényleg nem könnyű nekik, ráadásul itt nincsenek is megfizetve... és nemcsak az EMO miatt, sztem ez a legkisebb baj, a nagyobb az erőszak, a trágárság, a bunkóság, a másik nem tisztelése, a tanár nem tisztelése, a lustaság...stb. tudnám még sorolni. Nálunk már felnőttek vannak, de ott pedig az irigység dominál

Szal, ki van fordulva a világ tényleg egy kicsit, de én nem adom fel, mert hiszem, ha egyre többen vagyunk normálisan, egészségesen gondolkodó emberek, faj-nem-vallás-vagyon...stb.hovatartozás nélkül, akkor még meg lehet állítani ezt az elbunkósodási folyamatot.


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Május 23)

pierre1974 írta:


> Svajcban nagyon sok magyar srac dolgozik,aki fiatal... Thun varos pl. koztudott egy meleg kej varos,mi is segitettunk mar sracnak kijutni,ESCORT-kent jonnek ki,ki hosszabb ki rovidebb idore... Tavaly decemberben jott egy srac ki,eloszor azt mondta,hogy ezt a 3 hetet lehuzza es nem jon vissza tobbet,azota "sajnos" havonta jon 2-3 hetre.. Nem mindenki birja a non stop sexipart es ott az megy,de ugyan ugy Zurichben is van legalis bordely,ahol vannak magyar sracok... Egy cseppet sem irigylem toluk a megkeresett penzt... En beszeltem egyszer a hazasparral aki Thunba uzemelteti a studiot(nem dolgozni szerettem volna  Egy baratunk akart kijonni es neki erdeklodtem),es elmeseltek,hogy a naluk dolgozo sracok 50%-a nem meleg,megtesznek mindent a vendegnek,de van amikor sajna nem usszak meg az..../uhhhh,ezt nem irhatom le,de gondoljatok el.../
> Egyebkent napi 500 chf ami tisztan a zsebukbe marad,ez most a forint erosodese miatt ca 75.000 ft...
> Igaz ez attol fugg mennyire bevallalos a srac...
> Remeelm nem gond,hogy tettem erre is egy kis kiterot,ez is a temahoz tartozik..


 
Ez a meleg ismerősöm pincérként dolgozott, és travesztita, vagy talán drag queen. Most itthon van, de nyárra megy vissza, és ősszel megint jön, mert kezdődik az iskola. Azt mondta, ha befejezi lehet hogy a Kanári-szigetekre megy, mert ott nagy a kereslet meleg stylist, sminkes iránt..

Nekem nincs semmi bajom vele, egy aranyos roma meleg srác, folyékonyan beszél németül, kedves, és hatalmas szive van. Egyébként is amíg nem zavarják a köreimet, addig nekem tök mindegy hogy mit csinálnak, otthon pedig még inkább.

De te 3 gyerek után hogy lettél meleg? Vagy tudtad, hogy mindig is az vagy, csak próbálkoztál hogy hátha mégse? A gyerekek tudják? Ha igen mit szólnak? A nejed? Hogy viseli/te? Ezek nagyon érdekes dolgok, ha publikus, akkor engem érdekel..


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 23)

Szerintem ez maganugyem es nem masra tartozik,nem a forumon fogom megbeszelni a maganeletem..annyit elarultam,hogy van 3 gyerkoc 
Szerintem Te is egyetertesz ezzel...


----------



## elke (2008 Május 23)

pufi hajrá!


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 23)

_*"...Én nem vagyok pedagógus, de tényleg nem könnyű nekik, ráadásul itt nincsenek is megfizetve... és nemcsak az EMO miatt, sztem ez a legkisebb baj, a nagyobb az erőszak, a trágárság, a bunkóság, a másik nem tisztelése, a tanár nem tisztelése, a lustaság...stb. tudnám még sorolni. Nálunk már felnőttek vannak, de ott pedig az irigység dominál:sad:..."*_


Ebben maxilamisan egyetertek veled...Az en idomben a pedagogus nem csak tanitott,nevelt is,eszembe nem jutott volna,hogy a tanaromra kezet emeljek... Megkovetelt mindent,megtanitott az illemre minket... Akkor kemenynek tunt a nevelesi elv,de utolag vissza gondolva,aldom az eszem,hogy ra hallgattam...
Abban is igazad van,hogy nincsenek megfizetve,de mas szakmaban sem,nezd meg a nagy uzletlancokat,ehberer alkalmazzak es kihasznaljak az ott dolgozokat...
Sokan pedig kenytelenek elmenni azert a penzert is,mert nem szeretnenek ehen halni...
Kicsit elkanyarodtunk a tematol,de valahol ezt a vilagot teszem felelosse a sok mocsokert es szennyert ami az emberekkel tortenik...

Visszaterve a meleg eletre,azt azert elarulom,hogy nem onszantambol lettem az,es ha lehetne,szivesen atadnam masnak...Ez nem betegseg,nem gyogyithato...
Nem olyan konnyu az embernek elfogadnia sajat magat,es el tudom kepzelni,hogy egy heteronak se lehet konnyu toleralni a massagot...


----------



## elke (2008 Május 23)

szerintem a papok a pénz a hatalom a hibás sok mindenben 

ezek a papok a sok" hülyeségükkel" Istenről belénk kényszerítettek olyan társadalmi normákat amikhez semmi közünk sincs


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Május 23)

pierre1974 írta:


> Szerintem ez maganugyem es nem masra tartozik,nem a forumon fogom megbeszelni a maganeletem..annyit elarultam,hogy van 3 gyerkoc
> Szerintem Te is egyetertesz ezzel...


 
Persze, ahogy írtam, ha gondolod hogy publikus. De mivel te itt most csak pierre1974 vagy, ezért gondoltam, hogy érdekes lehet.


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Május 23)

pierre1974 írta:


> _*"...Én nem vagyok pedagógus, de tényleg nem könnyű nekik, ráadásul itt nincsenek is megfizetve... és nemcsak az EMO miatt, sztem ez a legkisebb baj, a nagyobb az erőszak, a trágárság, a bunkóság, a másik nem tisztelése, a tanár nem tisztelése, a lustaság...stb. tudnám még sorolni. Nálunk már felnőttek vannak, de ott pedig az irigység dominál:sad:..."*_
> 
> 
> Ebben maxilamisan egyetertek veled...Az en idomben a pedagogus nem csak tanitott,nevelt is,eszembe nem jutott volna,hogy a tanaromra kezet emeljek... Megkovetelt mindent,megtanitott az illemre minket... Akkor kemenynek tunt a nevelesi elv,de utolag vissza gondolva,aldom az eszem,hogy ra hallgattam...
> ...


 
Én tudom, hogy nem betegség, egyszerű génhiba. Már a születésedkor eldőlt hogy az leszel, csak lehet hogy későn eszméltél rá...

Én mindenféle másságot képes vagyok tolerálni, ha 1. nem akarják rám erőszakolni, 2. nem zavarnak vele.

Pl. bevallom a melegfelvonulás az elég visszataszító, főleg miután a médiában is csókolózó, egymás seggét fogó férfiakat lehet látni, és ez engem egyrészt nem érdekel, másrészt én viszolygok az ilyen látványtól. Viszont dolgoztam Hollandiában egy meleg párnál, kb. 2 év után tudtam meg, hogy melegek annyira diszkrétek voltak. ( sokáig rokonoknak hittem őket ).


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 23)

Nem jottem ra keson,6 evesen volt az elso gyerekes kalandom egy sracal,es 13 evesen az elso igazi meleg kalandom,egy nalam 1 evvel idosebb sraccal...A melegfelvonulas engem se erdekel,itrt is jovo szombaton lesz a CSD,az olyan mint nalunk a melegfelvonulas...En es a baratom epp ezen a napon megyunk Milanoba vasarolni,direkt igy nem lesz sertodes a barataink reszerol,hogy miert nem megyunk a buliba :-D
Neha en is voltam hulye,tudod ha az ember szerelmes sok mindenrol tudomast se vesz,en is csinaltam hulyeseget,kezenfogva setaltam az akkori baratommal a Vaci utcan es smaroltunk,senki nem erdekelt...Utolag belatom,hogy butan viselkedtem...
A felvonulas egyebkent szinte csak nalunk kelt megbotrankoast,kulfoldon viszont a heterok is egyutt buliznak es vonulnak fel a melegekkel es csinalnak meg durvabb dolgokat a kamionokon,de ettol a tematol elhatarolodom...
Egyebkent megirtam mindent az eletmrol,ide is palyaztam vele,a cime az volt:
Elet a szivarvany alatt,de a rendszer meghibasodasa miatt elveszett....Talan nem is banom...


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Május 23)

Szívesen elolvasnám, de nem müxik a kereső

Tegnap lapozni nem tudtam...

Nem találtam meg a pályázatok között..levették volna?


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 23)

Nem vettek le,hanem elveszett a rendszer meghibasodasakor... En pedig nem irtam meg ujra...


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Május 23)

pierre1974 írta:


> Nem vettek le,hanem elveszett a rendszer meghibasodasakor... En pedig nem irtam meg ujra...


 
Nincs lementve a gépeden? Direktbe ide írtad? Kár...

Na mindegy, érezd jól magad a napfényes Itáliában, és vásárolj jó sok cuccot


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 23)

A regi gepemen volt,itt pedig mar masikat hasznalok :S Pedig elkuldtem volna neked szivesen,de majd korvonalazom neked privatban,a jovo hetem kicsit lazabb lesz es remelem lesz ra idom...
Koszonom,megprobalom,de csak egy napra megyunk,havonta szoktunk menni,hala isten,hogy az SBB azaz a svajci MAV  gondoskodott rola,hogy rovid utazas utan elerhessunk Parizsba a TGV-vel vagy a Cisalpinoval Milanoba... Mindossze 3 ora egy kenyelmes vonaton,koran reggel egy finom reggelit elfogyasztva mar meg is erkezunk Milanoba vagy Parizsba es mind ezt 58 chf-ert


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Május 23)

pierre1974 írta:


> A regi gepemen volt,itt pedig mar masikat hasznalok :S Pedig elkuldtem volna neked szivesen,de majd korvonalazom neked privatban,a jovo hetem kicsit lazabb lesz es remelem lesz ra idom...
> Koszonom,megprobalom,de csak egy napra megyunk,havonta szoktunk menni,hala isten,hogy az SBB azaz a svajci MAV  gondoskodott rola,hogy rovid utazas utan elerhessunk Parizsba a TGV-vel vagy a Cisalpinoval Milanoba... Mindossze 3 ora egy kenyelmes vonaton,koran reggel egy finom reggelit elfogyasztva mar meg is erkezunk Milanoba vagy Parizsba es mind ezt 58 chf-ert


 
Jó, azért majd utazol te még Mátészalkára is 

TGV-n már utaztam elég rég volt sajnos, de pillanatok alatt értem el Marseillesből Párizsba.

Jó, várom a storyt

Nárayt nem ismered?


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 24)

Kuldtem privat uzit


----------



## elke (2008 Május 24)

pierre köszönöm az őszinteségedkiss


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Május 24)

pierre1974 írta:


> Kuldtem privat uzit


 
Én meg válaszoltam


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Május 24)

elke írta:


> pierre köszönöm az őszinteségedkiss



Szivesen


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 3)

Nem szeretnek senkiben megbotrankozast es indulatokat kellteni... a hetvegi mo-i melegfelvonluastol elhatarolodom,de............

szeretnem megtudni szerintetek mikent lehetseges az,hogy ma mo-on egy ilyen jott ment tarsadalmi oldal-reteg vagy ide nem nem illo szavakkal is leirhatnam a szobanforgo weboldal tulajdonosat,honnan veszi a batorsagot,ahhoz,hogy ezeket az adatokat lekozolje az oldalan ezzel uszitva a tobbi szanalmas olvasoi taborat???

hol van a hatosag ilyenkor???????????????


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

nem felhaborodas,csak kerdezem....
es ne keverjuk bele a melegfelvonulast,soha nem voltam meg es nincs is szandekomban elmenni,a nemi hovatartozasom nem az utcara valo...


----------



## siriusB (2008 Július 4)

pierre1974 írta:


> Nem szeretnek senkiben megbotrankozast es indulatokat kellteni... a hetvegi mo-i melegfelvonluastol elhatarolodom,de............
> 
> szeretnem megtudni szerintetek mikent lehetseges az,hogy ma mo-on egy ilyen jott ment tarsadalmi oldal-reteg vagy ide nem nem illo szavakkal is leirhatnam a szobanforgo weboldal tulajdonosat,honnan veszi a batorsagot,ahhoz,hogy ezeket az adatokat lekozolje az oldalan ezzel uszitva a tobbi szanalmas olvasoi taborat???
> 
> ...


 
Az Alkotmánybíróság szerint az alkotmányunk védi őket.... (Nem tudom eljön-e az a szép világ, amikor azokat védi majd, akik nem gyűlölködnek, azokat akik nehéz munkával gondozzák kertjeiket, hogy legyen mit ennie a családnak és nem mások munkájának gyümölcsét lopják el az éjszaka sötétjében.)


----------



## afca (2008 Július 4)

pierre1974 írta:


> Nem szeretnek senkiben megbotrankozast es indulatokat kellteni... a hetvegi mo-i melegfelvonluastol elhatarolodom,de............
> 
> szeretnem megtudni szerintetek mikent lehetseges az,hogy ma mo-on egy ilyen jott ment tarsadalmi oldal-reteg vagy ide nem nem illo szavakkal is leirhatnam a szobanforgo weboldal tulajdonosat,honnan veszi a batorsagot,ahhoz,hogy ezeket az adatokat lekozolje az oldalan ezzel uszitva a tobbi szanalmas olvasoi taborat???
> 
> ...


 
Nézd én olvasója vagyok ennek az oldalnak.Senkit soha nem bántottam.Vannak nézeteim amiket megtarok magamnak.De sokan megkérdik tőlem miért van,hogy mégis annyira kiállok a melegekért?Azért mert ép olyan egyenrangúak mint a nem meleg.Ép úgy van köztük munkás és diplomás.
Azért mert én is az oldal rendszeres olvasója vagyok még nem kell,hogy mindenben eggyet értsek az ott leirtakkal.Ne haragudj meg de meg kell,hogy kérdezzem én is akkor a szánalmasak közé tartozom...????


----------



## Puszedliufo (2008 Július 4)

Pierre, ez undorító!
Nem a melegek felvonulásáról beszélek, hanem a honlapról.
Érdekes, hogy annak vannak jogai, aki a másikat sérti, de annak nincsenek, akit kigúnyolnak. Mondjuk, nem is tudom mit várhatunk egy olyan társadalomban, ahol a férj félholtra veri a feleségét naponta, de nem tesznek semmit, mert nem folyik vér.
Ezek után miért is lenne az probléma, hogy egy csoport elmebeteg telepakolja az internetet olyan emberek elérhetőségével, aki bizonyos beállítottságú honlapokat üzemeltetnek saját maguk és mások szórakoztatására?!
Kár, hogy a törvények annyira elmaradottak, hogy hagyják az ilyen "hűdemagyarvagyok" idiótákat érvényesülni!


----------



## cathy222 (2008 Július 4)

pierre1974 írta:


> Nem szeretnek senkiben megbotrankozast es indulatokat kellteni... a hetvegi mo-i melegfelvonluastol elhatarolodom,de............
> 
> szeretnem megtudni szerintetek mikent lehetseges az,hogy ma mo-on egy ilyen jott ment tarsadalmi oldal-reteg vagy ide nem nem illo szavakkal is leirhatnam a szobanforgo weboldal tulajdonosat,honnan veszi a batorsagot,ahhoz,hogy ezeket az adatokat lekozolje az oldalan ezzel uszitva a tobbi szanalmas olvasoi taborat???
> 
> ...


Na, ezek után már az is megnézi az oldalt és tartalmát, akinek eddig eszébe nem jutott volna.


----------



## Kismargit (2008 Július 4)

Csak akkor tudnék csodálkozni, ha az emberek toleránsak, megértők, segítőkészek, stb lennének. A sötét középkor nem volt, VAN.:656:


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 4)

Termeszetesen nem,hiszen en is mint hirekre ehes tobbszor olvasok el olyan oldalon szereplo infokat amilyen oldalt egyebkent nem keresnek fel...
Erre az oldalra epp egy meleg mo-on elo baratom hivta fel a figyelmem,mert az egyik meleg szauna tulajdonosa jo baratom,bar meg nem vettem igenybe a szolgaltatasaikat,mert nem a stiluosm,de ettol meg jo baratom...
Aki pedig az oldalt a figyelmembe ajanlotta a magyar honvedsegnel vezeto pozicioban van es meglepo modon nem tesz vagy nem akar tenni azert,hogy ehhez hasonlo infok ne jelenjenek meg ilyen es hasonlo oldalon...
:S nem ertem igazabol...

lehet igaz a kozmondas: ne szolj szam nem faj fejem????

Lehet en se tennek emiatt semmit ha lenne ra lehetosegem??? nem hiszem vagy nem akarom tudni....


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 4)

bocsi,kimaradt..afca neked szantam a hozzaszolast... es bocs ha ketesen fogalmaztam meg az elso hozzaszolast....


----------



## cathy222 (2008 Július 4)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Kár, hogy a törvények annyira elmaradottak, hogy hagyják az ilyen "hűdemagyarvagyok" idiótákat érvényesülni!


 
Vagy nem ott és nem úgy működnek jól (a törvények), ahol kellene. Láttad a Galgagyörki sztorit a beidézett honlapon? Ahol tehetetlenek a rendőrök, és a hatóságok nicsenek helyzetük magaslatán, ott történnek sajnos ilyen dolgok.


----------



## -mTimi- (2008 Július 4)

Kismargit írta:


> Csak akkor tudnék csodálkozni, ha az emberek toleránsak, megértők, segítőkészek, stb lennének. A sötét középkor nem volt, VAN.:656:


 

ühüm!


----------



## siriusB (2008 Július 4)

Kismargit írta:


> Csak akkor tudnék csodálkozni, ha az emberek toleránsak, megértők, segítőkészek, stb lennének. A sötét középkor nem volt, VAN.:656:



Ha így lenne, akkor nem is kellene olyan törvényeket hozni ami lehetővé tenné, hogy fel lehessen lépni ellenük. A gond ott van, hogy nekik vannak jogaik: joguk van másokat akadályozni abban, hogy gyakorolják a jogaikat. 

Toleráns emberek között kinek jutna eszébe törvényeket hozni a gyűlölködés ellen? Utálom leírni az ilyen negatív dolgokat, de sokszor úgy érzem, mintha a sötétség nálunk egyre mélyebb lenne és egyre több "ember" fejében.


----------



## Melitta (2008 Július 4)

Meg a nevet se irjatok le ennek a weboldalnak ,semmilyen reklamot nem kivanok nyujtani nekik.
Tobb helyrol kitoroltem, itt semmilyen formaban nem kerulhet fel ez a weboldal.


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 4)

ne csak rosszat irjunk fel ide...uj baratom van itt Zurichben,immar 2 honapja egyutt vagyunk lassan... szegeny Tel Aviv es Zurich kozott ingazik,ekszerboltja van itt a bevasarloutcan ,szeptemberben megyek vele Tel Avivba,megnezem a csaladjat,testveret... tok aranyos es rendes... es nem a sok ajandekert vagyok vele 
hanem mert tenyleg aranyos ...


----------



## Neduddghii (2008 Július 4)

Uj, a temaban nem elfogult, egypeteju iker-vizsgalaton alapulo kutatasi eredmenyek szerint NINCS "MELEG" GEN... 
A homoszexualitásért konkrétan felelős génváltozatokat a mai napig nem azonosítottak.

http://www.origo.hu/tudomany/200807...omoszexualis-viselkedes-kialakulasarol-1.html

A szexualis iranyultsag elferdulese a noknel 18, ferfiakban 35%-ig magyarazhatok genetikai okokkal.. A melegge valas okainak maradek 72 ill. 65%-a a kozos, tehat nem egyenspecifikus, azaz kornyezeti/tarsadalmi tenyezok, pl. tarsadalmi attitud (divat, "uri passzio", stb...) neveltetes, pszichoszexualis fejlodesi korulmenyek, megelhetesi kenyszer, eletkorulmenyek, stb. hatarozzak meg.

Logikus lenne a tanulmany tukreben a melegek gyereknevelesi koveteleseit olyan jelensegkent ertelmezni, aminek kapcsan egy a tobbsegtol elteroen viselkedo kisebbsegi csoport igyekszik devians, termeszetes uton nem orokitheto viselkedeset az evolucio szelektalo szerepet kikerulve tovabb vinni, elterjeszteni. 

Kisebbsegek a tortenelemben rovidebb tavokra sok izben voltak kepesek elteriteni a "kocsirudat a helyes iranybol", de hosszu tavon (legalabbis eddig...) valahogy mindig helyre kerultek a dolgok... Bizzunk benne, hogy ezuttal is igy lesz, bar nem ertem miert kene kivarni a "hosszu tavot". Nem lenne egyszerubb, ha a tobbseg elkezdene gondolkodni???...


----------



## siriusB (2008 Július 4)

pierre1974 írta:


> ne csak rosszat irjunk fel ide...uj baratom van itt Zurichben,immar 2 honapja egyutt vagyunk lassan... szegeny Tel Aviv es Zurich kozott ingazik,ekszerboltja van itt a bevasarloutcan ,szeptemberben megyek vele Tel Avivba,megnezem a csaladjat,testveret... tok aranyos es rendes... es nem a sok ajandekert vagyok vele
> hanem mert tenyleg aranyos ...



Kedves Pierre! Örülök, hogy találtál valakit akivel jól érzed magad, kívánom neked, hogy legyen ez végleges.


----------



## siriusB (2008 Július 4)

Neduddghii írta:


> Uj, a temaban nem elfogult, egypeteju iker-vizsgalaton alapulo kutatasi eredmenyek szerint NINCS "MELEG" GEN...
> A homoszexualitásért konkrétan felelős génváltozatokat a mai napig nem azonosítottak.
> 
> http://www.origo.hu/tudomany/200807...omoszexualis-viselkedes-kialakulasarol-1.html
> ...



"A férfi homoszexualitással kapcsolatban több ikervizsgálatról is beszámoltak. Egy amerikai kutatócsoport 1980-tól több mint 10 éven át gyûjtötte olyan ikerpárok adatait, amelyekben legalább a pár egyik tagja homoszexuális volt. A vizsgálatba bevont hatvanegy ikerpár és három hármasiker a szexuális beállítottságukra vonatkozó terjedelmes kérdõívet töltött ki. A homoszexuális orientáció konkordanciája* egypetéjû ikrek esetében 65,7 százalékos volt, ezzel szemben a kétpetéjû ikrek homoszexuális hajlamának konkordanciája csak 30,4 százalékosnak bizonyult. A hármas ikrek közül kettõnél két testvér egypetéjû iker volt, és mindkettõ homoszexuális, a harmadik, külön petébõl fejlõdött testvér ellenben heteroszexuális volt. A harmadik hármas mindhárom tagja egypetéjû volt, valamennyien homoszexuális orientációval. 
A humángenetikai vizsgálatok egybehangzó eredményei alapján levonható következtetések: 

_- Mind a férfi, mind a nõi homoszexuálitásnak veleszületett genetikai hajlam az alapja. A genetikai tényezõ részesedését a szakemberek meglehetõsen széles határok közöttire (30-70 százalék) becsülik. _ 

_- Az ikervizsgálatok egyértelmûen igazolták a külsõ hatások szerepét is. Az egypetéjûek konkordanciája elmarad a 100 százalékostól, ugyanakkor a hajlam provokálásában nagy szerepe van a környezeti hatásoknak is. A leginkább mérvadó számítások szerint a veleszületett hajlam és a külsõ, fõleg születés utáni szociális hatások részesedése 50-50 százalék."

EZ A CIKK PEDIG AZ ÉLET ÉS TUDOMÁNYBAN JELENT MEG. 

Az alábbi, pedig ma a vital.hu-n.:

_ A kutatók gyümölcslegyeken folytatott kísérleteik során rájöttek, hogy a legyek szexuális orientációját egy eddig ismeretlen gén határozza meg. Az Illinois Egyetem tudósainak így különböző gyógyszerek és génmanipuláció segítségével sikerült megváltoztatniuk a legyek szexuális viselkedését. 




A gén – amelyet a kutatás vezetője, Dr. David Featherstone, GB-génnek nevezett el – mutációja esetén az adott egyed szexuális orientációja megváltozik, azaz a saját neméhez kezd vonzódni.
A gén elsősorban azért érdekes, mert képes glutamátot szállítani a gliasejtekből (az idegrendszer felépítésében az idegsejteken kívül részt vevő sejtek), a sejteken kívüli glutamátszint megváltozása pedig kulcsfontosságú az állati és emberi viselkedés működésében. A mutálódott GB-génnel rendelkező hím legyek ugyanúgy udvaroltak hímtársaiknak, mintha azok nőstények lettek volna, még párosodni is próbáltak velük.

„Az eddigi kutatásokat is figyelembe véve valószínűsíthető, hogy a sejteken kívüli glutamátszint változása idézte elő a hímek egymáshoz való vonzódását” – nyilatkozta Dr. Featherstone. „A mutálódott egyedek máshogyan reagáltak a szexuális ingerekre, így például a hímek nem érzékelték a feromonokat, amelyek amúgy rendkívül erős szexuális stimulánsok.”
„A másik rendkívül érdekes dolog, hogy génmanipulációval, valamint különböző gyógyszerekkel akár órák alatt képesek voltunk megváltoztatni a legyek szexuális orientációját heteroszexuálisról homoszexuálisra, és vissza. Eddig úgy hittük, a szexuális beállítottság fix dolog, de úgy tűnik ez közel sincs így.”


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 4)

siriusB írta:


> Kedves Pierre! Örülök, hogy találtál valakit akivel jól érzed magad, kívánom neked, hogy legyen ez végleges.



Aranyos vagy,koszonom szepen...


----------



## Neduddghii (2008 Július 4)

siriusB írta:


> _EZ A CIKK PEDIG AZ ÉLET ÉS TUDOMÁNYBAN JELENT MEG. _
> 
> _Az alábbi, pedig ma a vital.hu-n.:_
> 
> ...


 
Most mar erthetjuk, hogyan lehet kulonbozo fabrikativ manipulaciokkal buzi gyumolcslegyeket gyartani, biztos van olyan genmanipulacio, amivel pedofil, vagy gerontoman, vagy szodomista, sot akar hetfeju vagy 10 labu stb. gyumolcslegyeket lehet eloallitani. 
"Eddig úgy hittük, a szexuális beállítottság fix dolog"... 
Eddig azt is hittuk, hogy az, hogy 2 labunk, meg 2 kezunk van, fix dolog... Genmanipulacioval ezt is meg lehet valtoztatni...Szoval ez arra bizonyitek, hogy a 3 labu emberek genetikailag determinaltak???
Micsoda hulyeseg...
A genetika elott korlatlan lehetosegek allnak, de nem ez a tema... Mitol lesz egy ilyen fabrikacio bizonyitek??? Ki veszi az ilyesmit komolyan?

Ami objektiven megallapithato, a "tudomany" ugyanugy elQrvult mint a kozvelemenykutatas: azt az eredmenyt tudjak hozni, amit a kedves megrendelo kivan... Kutatasi eredmenyekkel barmit es ugyanannak az ellenkezojet is be lehet bizonyitani...
Innentol mindenkinek a sajat itelokepessegere/hiszekenysegere van bizva mit fogad el...

En maradnek a sajat allaspontom mellett, es bizom benne, hogy a tulnyomo tobbseg egyetert. Vagy ha nem is, azt a nehany evtizedet birjatok mar ki, es ne legyen mar a buzisag kotelezo, amig en elek...


----------



## Judith (2008 Július 5)

Hogy ki a bánat akarna rákényszeriteni téged olyanra amire nem vagy hajlandó amúgysem, az egy nagy kérdés. Azért mert elfogadom másnál a dolgokat, még nem jelenti azt, hogy feltétlenül utánozni fogom azt. Szóval ez egy süket duma részedről, már ne is haragudj, hogy te kényszeitve érzed magad egy olyan viselkedési módra, amire nem vagy tendenciálva.


----------



## cathy222 (2008 Július 5)

Fiatal lányok körében figyelhető meg, vagy remélem, csak volt megfigyelhető, hogy leszbikus hajlamokat mutattak, mert az volt a "trendi", ezt látták kedvenc sztárjaiktól. Ha túl erős reklámot kap a másság, ha "divatot" csinálunk belőle, nem tudom, jó-e az biológiai értelemben az embernek. 
Nekem nagyon tetszene pl. ha a heteró párkapcsolatok erősítését nem elenállásal, intoleranciával, hanem a meleg felvonuláshoz hasonló pozitív reklámozással, "divatba hozással" érnénk el.


----------



## siriusB (2008 Július 5)

Neduddghii írta:


> Ami objektiven megallapithato, a "tudomany" ugyanugy elQrvult mint a kozvelemenykutatas: azt az eredmenyt tudjak hozni, amit a kedves megrendelo kivan... Kutatasi eredmenyekkel barmit es ugyanannak az ellenkezojet is be lehet bizonyitani...
> Innentol mindenkinek a sajat itelokepessegere/hiszekenysegere van bizva mit fogad el...
> 
> En maradnek a sajat allaspontom mellett, es bizom benne, hogy a tulnyomo tobbseg egyetert. Vagy ha nem is, azt a nehany evtizedet birjatok mar ki, es ne legyen mar a buzisag kotelezo, amig en elek...



Ebben a két dologban egyetértek, de az aki egyfolytában azon rinyál, hogy nincs "demokrácia" és másoktól mégis megtagadja, hogy gyakorolják demokratikus jogaikat - szerintem egy sötét bunkó. Senki nem kötelez téged vagy mást, hogy létesítsen kapcsolatot azonos neműekkel. 

Közhely, de ez a lényeg: Élni és élni hagyni! - Mi lenne, ha ezt a rövid mondatot mindenki megtanulná és mindenki csak a saját dolgával foglalkozna és nem azzal, hogy más mit csináljon és mit ne.:mrgreen:


----------



## siriusB (2008 Július 5)

cathy222 írta:


> Fiatal lányok körében figyelhető meg, vagy remélem, csak volt megfigyelhető, hogy leszbikus hajlamokat mutattak, mert az volt a "trendi", ezt látták kedvenc sztárjaiktól. Ha túl erős reklámot kap a másság, ha "divatot" csinálunk belőle, nem tudom, jó-e az biológiai értelemben az embernek.
> Nekem nagyon tetszene pl. ha a heteró párkapcsolatok erősítését nem elenállásal, intoleranciával, hanem a meleg felvonuláshoz hasonló pozitív reklámozással, "divatba hozással" érnénk el.



Cathy! Hidd el, ha egy lány normális nevelést kap, figyelnek rá, otthon a környezetében jó példát lát, (nem erőszakoskodik vele valamelyik férfirokon) akkor nem kell félteni. Én úgy vélem saját tapasztalatból, ha valakiben nincs valamiféle hajlam, indíttatás, az ezeket a "népszerűsítő" filmeket meg sem tudja nézni.


----------



## cathy222 (2008 Július 5)

siriusB írta:


> Cathy! Hidd el, ha egy lány normális nevelést kap, figyelnek rá, otthon a környezetében jó példát lát, (nem erőszakoskodik vele valamelyik férfirokon) akkor nem kell félteni. Én úgy vélem saját tapasztalatból, ha valakiben nincs valamiféle hajlam, indíttatás, az ezeket a "népszerűsítő" filmeket meg sem tudja nézni.


Mondanám, hogy "mint ismeretes", de nem mondom. 
Szóval: kamaszkorban a gyerekek keresik a helyüket a világban. Persze arra "kattanak rá", amitől a többiek felnéznek rájuk. Olyan mintát keresnek, ami elég merész, ahhoz, hogy világmegváltónak tűnjön, és a többiek ámulatba esenek, hogy ők mikre képesek. Nem minden kamasz, hiszen ők is többfélék, de ez is benne van. Még nincs meg a szükséges önkontrol, csak ajó bulit látják benne. Nem véletlen, hogy a drogokkal is őket fertőzik meg a legkönnyeben. Pedig olyan talán nics is, hogy valaki genetikailag drogozik. 
Sztem nagyon jó kis buli lehetne egy ilyen heteró felvonulás is. Én támogatom!


----------



## b.p. (2008 Július 5)

cathy222 írta:


> Mondanám, hogy "mint ismeretes", de nem mondom.
> Szóval: kamaszkorban a gyerekek keresik a helyüket a világban. Persze arra "kattanak rá", amitől a többiek felnéznek rájuk. Olyan mintát keresnek, ami elég merész, ahhoz, hogy világmegváltónak tűnjön, és a többiek ámulatba esenek, hogy ők mikre képesek. Nem minden kamasz, hiszen ők is többfélék, de ez is benne van. Még nincs meg a szükséges önkontrol, csak ajó bulit látják benne. Nem véletlen, hogy a drogokkal is őket fertőzik meg a legkönnyeben. Pedig olyan talán nics is, hogy valaki genetikailag drogozik.
> Sztem nagyon jó kis buli lehetne egy ilyen heteró felvonulás is. Én támogatom!


 
Ha nem hetero felvonulás címen futna, hanem mondjuk *család* címen, akkor beszállnék a támogatók közé.


----------



## cathy222 (2008 Július 5)

b.p. írta:


> Ha nem hetero felvonulás címen futna, hanem mondjuk *család* címen, akkor beszállnék a támogatók közé.


Ragaszkodom a Heteróhoz.  Lehet Család is, de abba beszállhatnának a meleg családok is.


----------



## siriusB (2008 Július 5)

cathy222 írta:


> Mondanám, hogy "mint ismeretes", de nem mondom.
> Szóval: kamaszkorban a gyerekek keresik a helyüket a világban. Persze arra "kattanak rá", amitől a többiek felnéznek rájuk. Olyan mintát keresnek, ami elég merész, ahhoz, hogy világmegváltónak tűnjön, és a többiek ámulatba esenek, hogy ők mikre képesek. Nem minden kamasz, hiszen ők is többfélék, de ez is benne van. Még nincs meg a szükséges önkontrol, csak ajó bulit látják benne. Nem véletlen, hogy a drogokkal is őket fertőzik meg a legkönnyeben. Pedig olyan talán nics is, hogy valaki genetikailag drogozik.
> Sztem nagyon jó kis buli lehetne egy ilyen heteró felvonulás is. Én támogatom!



Ezt elismerem. Viszont arra, amit a melegekkel szemben művelnek (molotov koktél, verés és gyalázkodás) ez nem elegendő indok. 
Ami pedig a kamaszokra hat: bárcsak az lenne az egyetlen probléma, hogy értesülnek arról, hogy egyneműek is szerethetik egymást.


----------



## siriusB (2008 Július 5)

b.p. írta:


> Ha nem hetero felvonulás címen futna, hanem mondjuk *család* címen, akkor beszállnék a támogatók közé.



Egy ilyen felvonulásra én is benevezek. Persze könnyen megtehetem, mert abban biztos vagyok, hogy a melegek nem fognal megdobálni.:mrgreen:


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 5)

cathy222 írta:


> Mondanám, hogy "mint ismeretes", de nem mondom.
> Szóval: kamaszkorban a gyerekek keresik a helyüket a világban. Persze arra "kattanak rá", amitől a többiek felnéznek rájuk. Olyan mintát keresnek, ami elég merész, ahhoz, hogy világmegváltónak tűnjön, és a többiek ámulatba esenek, hogy ők mikre képesek. Nem minden kamasz, hiszen ők is többfélék, de ez is benne van. Még nincs meg a szükséges önkontrol, csak ajó bulit látják benne. Nem véletlen, hogy a drogokkal is őket fertőzik meg a legkönnyeben. Pedig olyan talán nics is, hogy valaki genetikailag drogozik.
> Sztem nagyon jó kis buli lehetne egy ilyen heteró felvonulás is. Én támogatom!



Akkora hulyeseget irtal,hogy meg a fold is megremegett...erdekes modon elottem nem volt semmilyen pelda vagy reklam a melegekkel kapcsolatban,nem volt cukros bacsi aki belevitt volna ebbe... Nem volt olyan hatas a csaladi hattaret illetoen aminek koszonhetoen meleg lettem volna...es megis az lettem... Remelem mielobb szembekerulsz ezzel es lesz meleg a csaladodban,bar a hozzaszolasaidat nezve,gondolom nem te leszel az akinek elsokentkozli az illeto... 
a lenyeg,hogy tolerans vagy ...legalabb magaddal szemben : D


----------



## cathy222 (2008 Július 5)

siriusB írta:


> Ezt elismerem. Viszont arra, amit a melegekkel szemben művelnek (molotov koktél, verés és gyalázkodás) ez nem elegendő indok.
> Ami pedig a kamaszokra hat: bárcsak az lenne az egyetlen probléma, hogy értesülnek arról, hogy egyneműek is szerethetik egymást.


Nem vagyok ma valami túl jó megmagyarázásban. Ez már innentől tisztán láccik.  Én gyalázkodás és molotov koktél dobálás HELYETT javasoltam volna a *heteró felvonulást*. Hátha bejön. 
Nem csak értesülnek, épp ez a rákfenéje a dolgonak: kedvet kapnak hozzá a reklámokból. Egy dolog, hogy megtanulják elfogadni, csak per balhé nem kellene hogy belebonyolódjanak. Persze, lehet, hogy túlaggódom a dolgot. Ahogy nem kellene, hogy egy meleg pusztán az elvárások miatt ne merje önmagát felvállalni, épp úgy nem szerencsés, ha egy heteró divatból válik meleggé.


----------



## cathy222 (2008 Július 5)

pierre1974 írta:


> *Akkora hulyeseget irtal,hogy meg a fold is megremegett*...erdekes modon elottem nem volt semmilyen pelda vagy reklam a melegekkel kapcsolatban,nem volt cukros bacsi aki belevitt volna ebbe... Nem volt olyan hatas a csaladi hattaret illetoen aminek koszonhetoen meleg lettem volna...es megis az lettem... Remelem mielobb szembekerulsz ezzel es lesz meleg a csaladodban,bar a hozzaszolasaidat nezve,gondolom nem te leszel az akinek elsokentkozli az illeto...
> a lenyeg,hogy tolerans vagy ...legalabb magaddal szemben : D


:555: Jelzem, te meg még nagyobb hülyeséget írtál, és nem tudom, minden melegre jellemző-e ez a sítílus, de sztem nem túl szerencsés.    
Vélhetően az én családomban nem lesznek melegek, lévén az identitás választáson már túl vagyunk, jó pár éve. Nem zavart volna, ha bármelyik gyerekem is azzal állt volna elő, hogy meleg. Miért zavart volna? Ő attól még az én gyerekem, és ugyanúgy szeretném. Látom, azonban, a megértés neked nem az erősséged. Bár elvárod, hogy bezzeg mások téged, a te nemi identitásodat értsék meg, de te nehezen fogadod el, ha a környezetednek ehez még szoknia kell. Hát akkor hogy van ez?
A reklámozás ügyben nem az originálisan meleg emberekre gondoltam, mert ők reklám nélkül is azok, hanem azokról a heteró gyerekekről, akik nem azok.


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 5)

cathy222 írta:


> :555: Jelzem, te meg még nagyobb hülyeséget írtál, és nem tudom, minden melegre jellemző-e ez a sítílus, de sztem nem túl szerencsés.
> Vélhetően az én családomban nem lesznek melegek, lévén az identitás választáson már túl vagyunk, jó pár éve. Nem zavart volna, ha bármelyik gyerekem is azzal állt volna elő, hogy meleg. Miért zavart volna? Ő attól még az én gyerekem, és ugyanúgy szeretném. Látom, azonban, a megértés neked nem az erősséged. Bár elvárod, hogy bezzeg mások téged, a te nemi identitásodat értsék meg, de te nehezen fogadod el, ha a környezetednek ehez még szoknia kell. Hát akkor hogy van ez?
> A reklámozás ügyben nem az originálisan meleg emberekre gondoltam, mert ők reklám nélkül is azok, hanem azokról a heteró gyerekekről, akik nem azok.




Olvasd vissza a miket irtal,hogy csak hetero felvonulas es nem csaladi,mert abban a melegek is ott lehetnek?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ezt nem en irtam,erre reagaltam... Kicsit szallj magadba...Senkitol nem varom el,hogy megertsen...nem sirankozni vagyok itt...


----------



## cathy222 (2008 Július 5)

pierre1974 írta:


> Olvasd vissza a miket irtal,hogy csak hetero felvonulas es nem csaladi,mert abban a melegek is ott lehetnek?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ezt nem en irtam,erre reagaltam... Kicsit szallj magadba...Senkitol nem varom el,hogy megertsen...nem sirankozni vagyok itt...


Ha valamit rosszul, vagy nem teljesen értesz, nyugodtan kérdezz rá. 
A meleg felvonulás a melegeké, az ő "bulijuk". Az én képzeletbeli heteró felvonulásom meg a heteróké lenne, a heterók "bulija". Attól pró és kontra, elmehetnek rá más identitásúkak, ahogy most is mehetnek heterók örömködnia meleg fesztiválra. Vagy nem mehetnek? A Családi azért nem jó sztem kifejezetten heteró bulinak, mert a Család, éppen a melegek figyelembevétele miatt ne csak a heteró családokról szóljon. Ezzel lehetőség nyílik a meleg családok elfogadtatására is. Most akor ezzel mi a baj?


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 5)

Hagyjuk,meddo vita :-D :-D


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 5)

A lenyeg,hogy szep napunk van,jo ido van.. delutan vitorlazni megyek a barimmal,kell ennel tobb? nem hiszem  Isteni a zurichi tavon vitorlazni es suttetni kozben magunkat,itt a szezon es meg szinte feher vagyok :-D


----------



## cathy222 (2008 Július 5)

pierre1974 írta:


> Hagyjuk,meddo vita :-D :-D


Gondoltam, hogy ezt fogod írni. 
Szép napot, kellemes napozást kívánok! kiss


----------



## siriusB (2008 Július 5)

Tegnap lekapcsolták az ominózus honlap szerverét. A nevét nem szeretném emlegetni, úgyis tudjátok miről van szó.


----------



## siriusB (2008 Július 5)

cathy222 írta:


> Nem vagyok ma valami túl jó megmagyarázásban. Ez már innentől tisztán láccik.  Én gyalázkodás és molotov koktél dobálás HELYETT javasoltam volna a *heteró felvonulást*. Hátha bejön.
> Nem csak értesülnek, épp ez a rákfenéje a dolgonak: kedvet kapnak hozzá a reklámokból. Egy dolog, hogy megtanulják elfogadni, csak per balhé nem kellene hogy belebonyolódjanak. Persze, lehet, hogy túlaggódom a dolgot. Ahogy nem kellene, hogy egy meleg pusztán az elvárások miatt ne merje önmagát felvállalni, épp úgy nem szerencsés, ha egy heteró divatból válik meleggé.



Kedves Chaty! Én téged nagyon csíplek, de komolyan. kissViszont lehetsz te akármilyen szépséges és szexi, biztos nem foglak megkívánni! Nem hogy most, de fiatalabb koromban sem jutott volna eszembe ilyesmi. Ami pedig azt illeti én valahogy többet nézek ki a fiatalokból. Szerintem az én korosztályom sokkal bugyutább volt, de az biztos, hogy a mi szüleink is folyton képzelődtek és mindenféle erkölcsi csapdákat feltételeztek körülöttünk.

Szerintem elég egy gyereket szeretni és figyelni rá.


----------



## Spanky (2008 Július 5)

siriusB írta:


> Cathy! Hidd el, ha egy lány normális nevelést kap, figyelnek rá, otthon a környezetében jó példát lát, (*nem erőszakoskodik vele valamelyik férfirokon*) akkor nem kell félteni. Én úgy vélem saját tapasztalatból, ha valakiben nincs valamiféle hajlam, indíttatás, az ezeket a "népszerűsítő" filmeket meg sem tudja nézni.


 
Egyett ertek.
Tapasztalatom szerint (fiatal lanyoknal) sokkal jobban oda kell figyelni a ferfi rokonok vagy baratok viselkedesere, mint akarmilyen buzi parade befolyasolasara.


----------



## Neduddghii (2008 Július 5)

siriusB írta:


> az aki egyfolytában azon rinyál, hogy nincs "demokrácia" és másoktól mégis megtagadja, hogy gyakorolják demokratikus jogaikat - szerintem egy sötét bunkó.


 
Szerintem azok, akik a banyabeka szellemi es erkolcsi szinvonalanak sotet melysegeibol probalnak masokat minosithetetlen stilusban minositeni, megerdemlik a minositetten sotet bunko minositest...

Eddig itt egyetlen szo nem volt a melegek demokratikus jogairol, hacsak az nem, hogy Pierre eliteli a melegfelvonulasokat... A vita azon folyik, mi lehet a melegseg biologiai/tarsadalmi eredete es hogyan probal vagy nem probal egy kisebbseg tulhangsulyozva sajat magat a tobbsegen "eroszakot tenni"...

Mi a jo budos........rol beszelsz ?!!!


----------



## Judith (2008 Július 5)

Különben nem értem mitöl van ez a fene nagy felháborodás a felvonulás miatt. Elég csak elövenni néhány angol (George Brown schooldays) vagy francia regényt (Colette), amiben azonos nemü tinik élnek egy kollégiumban és keresik szexuális identitásukat. A különbség csak az, hogy a legtöbb demokráciában ez már nem büntetendő, és nem is feltünő. Tudomásul veszik, hogy éppúgy, ahoga szép számmal vannak kékszeműek és barnák is, vannak olyanok, akik azonos enmüeket szeretnek. ettöl ök sen jobbak, se nem rosszabbak a többinél. Azonkivűl pl. egy Rioi karniválon is mutogatnak annyit, mint egy "meleg felvonuláson" és még nem halottam túl sok tiltakozást a riói karnivál miatt.


----------



## Judith (2008 Július 5)

Neduddghii írta:


> Szerintem azok, akik a banyabeka szellemi es erkolcsi szinvonalanak sotet melysegeibol probalnak masokat minosithetetlen stilusban minositeni, megerdemlik a minositetten sotet bunko minositest...
> 
> Eddig itt egyetlen szo nem volt a melegek demokratikus jogairol, hacsak az nem, hogy Pierre eliteli a melegfelvonulasokat... A vita azon folyik, mi lehet a melegseg biologiai/tarsadalmi eredete es hogyan probal vagy nem probal egy kisebbseg tulhangsulyozva sajat magat a tobbsegen "eroszakot tenni"...
> 
> Mi a jo budos........rol beszelsz ?!!!


 
Hol látsz te eröszakot? Különben ezt az általad olyan kedvesen jellemzett "feltünösködést" is egyszerüen lehetne kezelni. Pont úgy, mint azokat az egyéneket, akik valamiért mindenáron fel szeretnék hivni magukra a figyelmet, nem kell rá reagálni, természetesnek kell venni, és akkor már nincs tovább érteleme a hangoskodásnak. Torontóban példáúl hosszú évek óta van Meleg Parádé, és eddig még egyiken sem jelentem meg. Tudomásul veszem, hogy van, de annyira nem volt fontos, hogy kimenjek miatta az utamból.


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 5)

Epp most olvastam egy cikket,Szetey Gábor volt személyügyi államtitkár nyilatkozatat a mai unnepelyes megnyiton!

Kiemeltem belole egy reszt,es ez valoban igaz!!!!!!!

_*Az ellenvéleményről a volt államtitkár úgy vélekedett: vannak olyanok, akik mindent megtesznek, hogy ne honfitársként és emberként tekintsenek másokra. "Előbb a romák, a zsidók, majd a melegek, aztán a fogyatékosok, később azok, akiknek nem tetszik a nézése, ők válhatnak ellenséggé" - mondta. Megjegyezte: Amerikában 40 éve megtagadták a feketék szavazati jogát és ma a történelemben először jó esély van arra, hogy az Egyesült Államok elnöke egy tehetséges fekete politikus Barack Obama legyen. Ez az integráció, ez a felfogás kell Magyarországnak is - tette hozzá.*_

A teljes cikk:

http://www.stop.hu/articles/article.php?id=348014


----------



## Spanky (2008 Július 5)

Judith írta:


> Meleg Parádé, és eddig még egyiken sem jelentem meg. Tudomásul veszem, hogy van, de annyira nem volt fontos, hogy kimenjek miatta az utamból.


 
Nincs is sok ertelme.
Csak a fraszt hozzak az embere.


Itt egy par peldafoto a 2008-as torontoi buzi paraderol. :1:


----------



## cathy222 (2008 Július 5)

siriusB írta:


> Kedves Chaty! Én téged nagyon csíplek, de komolyan. kissViszont lehetsz te akármilyen szépséges és szexi, biztos nem foglak megkívánni! Nem hogy most, de fiatalabb koromban sem jutott volna eszembe ilyesmi. Ami pedig azt illeti én valahogy többet nézek ki a fiatalokból. Szerintem az én korosztályom sokkal bugyutább volt, de az biztos, hogy a mi szüleink is folyton képzelődtek és mindenféle erkölcsi csapdákat feltételeztek körülöttünk.
> 
> Szerintem elég egy gyereket szeretni és figyelni rá.


Hát én mindjárt kardomba dőlök. Mi az, hogy nem kellek???   


Spanky írta:


> Egyett ertek.
> Tapasztalatom szerint (fiatal lanyoknal) sokkal jobban oda kell figyelni a ferfi rokonok vagy baratok viselkedesere, mint akarmilyen buzi parade befolyasolasara.


A fiatal fiúk esetében történő figyelemmel kísérésről már nem is beszélve. 


Neduddghii írta:


> Szerintem azok, akik a banyabeka szellemi es erkolcsi szinvonalanak sotet melysegeibol probalnak masokat minosithetetlen stilusban minositeni, megerdemlik a minositetten sotet bunko minositest...
> 
> Eddig itt egyetlen szo nem volt a melegek demokratikus jogairol, hacsak az nem, hogy Pierre eliteli a melegfelvonulasokat... A vita azon folyik, mi lehet a melegseg biologiai/tarsadalmi eredete es hogyan probal vagy nem probal egy kisebbseg tulhangsulyozva sajat magat a tobbsegen "eroszakot tenni"...
> 
> Mi a jo budos........rol beszelsz ?!!!


Basszus! Pierre nem meleg? Akkor értem miért volt a feháborodása, de egy szóval sem kérte ki magának, csak hagyta, hogy itten hülyítsem magam. Jobb lesz, ha szépen csendben világgá megyek. 


Spanky írta:


> Nincs is sok ertelme.
> Csak a fraszt hozzak az embere.
> 
> Itt egy par peldafoto a 2008-as torontoi buzi paraderol. :1:


Nem keverted össze véletlenül? Ez nem inkább nudista felvonulás volt?


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 5)

cathy222

Semmi gond :-D
Spanky: ezt a ven löttyedttökü majmot vedd mar le...ääääääääääääääääääääääää,hanyingerem lett :-D
Ettol mar csak az volt eletemben a legborzasztobb amikor kb 7 eves lehettem..az anyum lekuldott a szomszedba,az a... nenihez,hogy hozzam fel a konyharuhat,mert teregeteskor az o erkelyukre esett.. Erre en lementem... csengettem,semmi valasz,kopogtam...megszolal a szomszed,gyere be,mindjart jovok...
nah de en a mindjart jovok-et nem ertettem es bementem....

azt a latvanyt,az akkor 60 eves,halyas,löttyedt seggu szomszed no ott allt elottem meztelenul: azt hittem,hogy a mobi dick feltamadt


----------



## b.p. (2008 Július 5)

*genetika kontra tanult viselkedés*

Az első, hímivarú kutyámat nem nagyon érdekelték a lánykutyák, de ha rokonszenves fiúval találkozott, akkor rögtön konkrét próbának vetette alá. Voltak gondok, amikor a másik kutya nem érzett hajlandóságot az alávetettségre! Megesküszöm, hogy nem tőlem tanulta!
Egy másik, az pedofil volt. Sokszor hozott kellemetlen helyzetbe, amikor pici kutyák meghágásával próbálkozott. Hát ő sem látott tőlem hasonlót sem! Amúgy ő a lányokat kedvelte, fekete-drapp kopó jellegű keverék lévén a nagy fehér kuvaszlányokra bukott. Szerintem számtalan utódot is nemzett nekik, az ő sorsukról nincs információm. 
Kérdezem, kitől tanulták a kutyák?


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 5)

Unalmamban fözök egy kis rokapörköltet,golyalabbal es lekvaros krumplival


----------



## cathy222 (2008 Július 5)

b.p. írta:


> Az első, hímivarú kutyámat nem nagyon érdekelték a lánykutyák, de ha rokonszenves fiúval találkozott, akkor rögtön konkrét próbának vetette alá. Voltak gondok, amikor a másik kutya nem érzett hajlandóságot az alávetettségre! Megesküszöm, hogy nem tőlem tanulta!
> Egy másik, az pedofil volt. Sokszor hozott kellemetlen helyzetbe, amikor pici kutyák meghágásával próbálkozott. Hát ő sem látott tőlem hasonlót sem! Amúgy ő a lányokat kedvelte, fekete-drapp kopó jellegű keverék lévén a nagy fehér kuvaszlányokra bukott. Szerintem számtalan utódot is nemzett nekik, az ő sorsukról nincs információm.
> Kérdezem, kitől tanulták a kutyák?


Hú, erről van is egy jó kis írás az Eternal Child c. könyvben, csak le kellene fordítani. Na, majd egyszer mosogatás helyett.


----------



## útkereső (2008 Július 5)

b.p. írta:


> Az első, hímivarú kutyámat nem nagyon érdekelték a lánykutyák, de ha rokonszenves fiúval találkozott, akkor rögtön konkrét próbának vetette alá. Voltak gondok, amikor a másik kutya nem érzett hajlandóságot az alávetettségre! Megesküszöm, hogy nem tőlem tanulta!
> Egy másik, az pedofil volt. Sokszor hozott kellemetlen helyzetbe, amikor pici kutyák meghágásával próbálkozott. Hát ő sem látott tőlem hasonlót sem! Amúgy ő a lányokat kedvelte, fekete-drapp kopó jellegű keverék lévén a nagy fehér kuvaszlányokra bukott. Szerintem számtalan utódot is nemzett nekik, az ő sorsukról nincs információm.
> Kérdezem, kitől tanulták a kutyák?


Igazad van b.p. !
A természetet az ember zavarta össze.
Az ember, aki már jódolgában nem tudja mihez kezdjen.
Azonosneműek, gyerekek, állatok, mindegy, csak valami a "szokványostól" eltérő legyen.
Szerintem a homo akkor is betegség, a természet nem így alkotta meg se az állatvilágot sem az embereket.
.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Július 5)

*Off, bocsánatot kérek érte!*



cathy222 írta:


> Hú, erről van is egy jó kis írás az Eternal Child c. könyvben, csak le kellene fordítani. Na, majd egyszer mosogatás helyett.


 
Volt egy kedves ismerősöm, háromgyerekes anyuka, aki igen aktívan művelte a matematika tudományát, szép tudományos eredményeket ért el. Megkérdeztük tőle, hogyan tudja ezt időben megoldani. azt válaszolta, hogy ő soha nem egy dolgot csinál egyidőben, hanem minimum kettőt. Példának azt hozta fel, hogy mosogatás közben tud legjobban elgondolkodni a matematikai problémakon. :mrgreen::mrgreen:
Na, megyek mert baracklekvárom van félig befőzve, be kell fejezni! :mrgreen: Nem gondolkozom közben semmin!


----------



## b.p. (2008 Július 5)

útkereső írta:


> Igazad van b.p. !
> A természetet az ember zavarta össze.
> Az ember, aki már jódolgában nem tudja mihez kezdjen.
> Azonosneműek, gyerekek, állatok, mindegy, csak valami a "szokványostól" eltérő legyen.
> ...


Hát nem tudom, kedves útkereső! Az amúgy nagyon szeretett kutyáim mindketten becsületes falusi keverékek voltak, még a túltenyésztettséget se lehet magyarázatul felhozni a "szexuális másságukra".


----------



## útkereső (2008 Július 5)

b.p. írta:


> Hát nem tudom, kedves útkereső! Az amúgy nagyon szeretett kutyáim mindketten becsületes falusi keverékek voltak, még a túltenyésztettséget se lehet magyarázatul felhozni a "szexuális másságukra".


Azt hiszem én tudom, Kedves b.p. !
Te a kutyáidról írtál, én meg az emberekről.
Nem szabad a természetes tévelygéseket egy lapon említeni a mestergétesektől.
Akkor meg miért ebbe a topikba írtad, miért nem a kutyásba ?
.


----------



## Neduddghii (2008 Július 6)

útkereső írta:


> ...Nem szabad a természetes tévelygéseket egy lapon említeni a mestergétesektől.


 
Ha nehany lappal visszalapozol, olvashatsz meg nagyobb okor... akarom mondani furcsasagokat is... 
Valaki azt probalja eladni a genetikai meghatarozottsag cafolhatatlan bizonyitekakent, hogy nehany orult a szerencsetlen cseresznyelegyeket addig csesztette kulonfele mergekkel, es fabrikalta a genjeiket, mire azok banatukban megbuzultak. Es megszuletett a tudomanyos bizonyitek, hogy a nemek nem is annyira elore meghatarozottak...

Szerintem az intelligens legyek rajottek, hogy ha elkezdik a homo viselkedest produkalni, akkor vegre beken hagyjak oket...


----------



## Neduddghii (2008 Július 6)

Judith írta:


> Hol látsz te eröszakot? Különben ezt az általad olyan kedvesen jellemzett "feltünösködést" is egyszerüen lehetne kezelni. Pont úgy, mint azokat az egyéneket, akik valamiért mindenáron fel szeretnék hivni magukra a figyelmet, nem kell rá reagálni, természetesnek kell venni, és akkor már nincs tovább érteleme a hangoskodásnak. Torontóban példáúl hosszú évek óta van Meleg Parádé, és eddig még egyiken sem jelentem meg. Tudomásul veszem, hogy van, de annyira nem volt fontos, hogy kimenjek miatta az utamból.


 
Amellet, hogy teljesen egyetertek (  ) a "nem kell ra reagalni" jellegu megoldassal, be kell valljam, az "eroszakot" illetoen neha en magam is osszezavarodok.
Legutobb az az erv kuldott padlora a temaban, hogy "ha ma mar szinte kizarolag CSAK A MELEG csaladok hajlandoak a gyerekvallalasra, meg kell, hogy engedjuk nekik, hatha kijon valami jo a dologbol..."

Hasonlo megrendito ereju erv egy masik temaban: "ha ma mar szinte kizarolag CSAK AZ AZSIAI bevandorlok hajlandoak hatekonyan es jol dolgozni, be kell, hogy engedjuk oket az orszagba, hatha ok el tudnak tartani minket"... 

Valami rohadtul nincs rendben ezzel a vilaggal...


----------



## Neduddghii (2008 Július 6)

Judith írta:


> Különben nem értem mitöl van ez a fene nagy felháborodás a felvonulás miatt. Elég csak elövenni néhány angol (George Brown schooldays) vagy francia regényt (Colette), amiben azonos nemü tinik élnek egy kollégiumban és keresik szexuális identitásukat. A különbség csak az, hogy a legtöbb demokráciában ez már nem büntetendő, és nem is feltünő. Tudomásul veszik, hogy éppúgy, ahoga szép számmal vannak kékszeműek és barnák is, vannak olyanok, akik azonos enmüeket szeretnek. ettöl ök sen jobbak, se nem rosszabbak a többinél.


 
Tenyleg nehezen lenne ertheto egy ilyen meretu hajciho a melegseg korul, de M.o.-on azt hiszem nem csak szexualitasrol van szo...
Bar en sem ertek egyet vele, megis az alabbi allasfoglalas, amely az "ellentunteteseket" szervezok velemenyet tukrozi megvilagithatja a felvonulast ellenzok allaspontjat:

"A szélsõliberális SZDSZ politikai erõtere által motivált provokátorok idén is utcára vonulnak, hogy deviáns nézeteik mellett demonstráljanak. Agresszív magatartásukkal az egészséges társadalom normái szerint élõket kívánják sokkolni, megzavarva õket nyugalmukban. 

Nem kívánunk beleszólni a hálószoba történéseibe, de a szexuális aberrációknak, az öncélú magamutogatásnak, a tömeges közszeméremsértésnek soha, sehol nincs helye. A magyar nemzet folyamatos megújulását garantáló gyermekeknek joguk van a lelki és testi fejlõdését negatívan nem befolyásoló környezethez. A morális környezetszennyezésnek nincsen helye a közterületeken!

A megtévesztett utcára készülõknek üzenjük: most még visszafordulhatnak, még mielõtt az ébredõ és szervezõdõ társadalmi ellenállás falaiba ütköznek!

A Magyar Gárda ellen kormányzati utasításra koncepciós hangulatú per folyik, több önkormányzatban kezdeményezték a helyi liberálisok, illetve baloldaliak a karitatív szervezet kitiltását azok területérõl, így Budapestrõl is. Ugyanakkor a rendõrség Demszky Gábor elvárásaival egybevágóan felülvizsgálta eredeti döntését és engedélyezte az elõször megtiltott homoszexuális rendezvényt. A fõpolgármester úgy nyilatkozott, hogy a város lakóinak nevében kötelessége kiállni mindazokért, akiket hitük, származásúk vagy nemi orientációjuk miatt ér üldöztetés Budapesten.

A város jobbik érzésû lakóinak nevében kikérjük magunknak, hogy bárki éppen ránk hivatkozva támogasson ilyen szélsõséges eseményeket. Politikai hitvallásunkért folyamatosan üldöznek minket ebben a városban, sõt származásunk miatt is kénytelenek vagyunk számtalanszor szembenézni a cigányság öntudatra ébredt tagjaival. Ezekben az esetekben nélkülöznünk kellett a fõpolgármester kiállását, azonban az igazi budapestiek között nincs is helye Demszkynek, ahogy nincs helye a város élén sem.

Demszky Gábort és az általa képviselt SZDSZ-t, Mozgalmunk saját szimpatizánsai nevében persona non gratatának nyilvánítja.

Szánalmasnak tartjuk a parlamenti ellenzék lagymatagságát, hallgatását. Felkérjük a magukat keresztény-konzervatív pártként meghatározó erőket arra, hogy ne a jobboldaltol határolódjanak el, hanem a valódi szélsõségesektõl. Nekik ajánljuk az Ószövetség, Leviták könyvének sorait: Büntetések: a.) Kultikus vétségek: "Ha valaki férfival hál együtt úgy, ahogy asszonnyal szoktak együtt hálni, ez utálatosság, amelyben mindketten részesek, ezért meg kell halniuk, vérük visszahull rájuk." (20, 13)


----------



## Judith (2008 Július 6)

Oj! Ha ilyen szorgalommal szednék föl ezek az erkölcs csöszök a szemetet mások és maguk után is az uccáról, mennyivel hitelesebbek lennének müfelháborodásukkal egyetemben.
Nomeg ha valóban gyakorolnák is Jézus tanitásait, amikor a toleranciáról beszél.
De, szerintem ha már az Ószövetséget emlited, mindjárt követeljük azt is, hogy ha megcsalod feleségedet, kövezzünk meg. Ha csunyán nézünk szülénkre akkor.... Van abban a jó öreg Ószövetségben mégegy pár jó tanács, amit idönként én is tudnék javasolni egyesekkel szemben....


----------



## siriusB (2008 Július 6)

pierre1974 írta:


> cathy222
> 
> Semmi gond :-D
> Spanky: ezt a ven löttyedttökü majmot vedd mar le...ääääääääääääääääääääääää,hanyingerem lett :-D
> ...



 Lehet, hogy mégis Cathynek van igaza és nálad ez volt a meghatározó élmény....


----------



## siriusB (2008 Július 6)

Judith írta:


> Oj! Ha ilyen szorgalommal szednék föl ezek az erkölcs csöszök a szemetet mások és maguk után is az uccáról, mennyivel hitelesebbek lennének müfelháborodásukkal egyetemben.
> Nomeg ha valóban gyakorolnák is Jézus tanitásait, amikor a toleranciáról beszél.
> De, szerintem ha már az Ószövetséget emlited, mindjárt követeljük azt is, hogy ha megcsalod feleségedet, kövezzünk meg. Ha csunyán nézünk szülénkre akkor.... Van abban a jó öreg Ószövetségben mégegy pár jó tanács, amit idönként én is tudnék javasolni egyesekkel szemben....



Remélem Melitta ráér egy kicsit szétnézni itt. Azért ilyen mélységek eddig nem voltak jellemzők erre a topikra. Mindenesetre gyalázat, hogy most már ugyanazok a főszereplők augusztus 20-án, március 15-én, október 23-án mint a melegek felvonulásán is. Magukat kulturált embereknek tartók pedig a háttérben téveszméikkel provokálják őket.


----------



## elke (2008 Július 6)

Sziasztok,

Szomorkás az én szivem.Hát nem anya szült mindenkit?


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 6)

siriusB írta:


> Lehet, hogy mégis Cathynek van igaza és nálad ez volt a meghatározó élmény....




LEHET   

azota utalom a bälna hust


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Július 6)

*Néha benézek ebbe a topikba, de most szólni is szeretnék.*

*Legalább olyan képzavarnak érzem más emberek nemi identitásáról beszélgetni, mint amennyire a porno képeknek köze nincs a szexualitás belső élményéhez.*
*Nincs dolgom ezzel és ha volna is: ezt nem lehet héjon, csak belül feldolgozni.*

*Tévedésnek tartom a melegséget összemosni a parádés majomkodással.*

*A melegségnek, a biszexualitásnak komoly spirituális, karmikus oka is lehet és vuduzásnak érzem más síkra terelni a probléma lényegét.*
*Dr. Doreen Virtue csendes toleranciája szimpatikus számomra ez ügyben.*

*Saját véleményem az, hogy akárcsak a szellemeket, ezt a témát sem kell keresni.*
*Ha konkrétan a saját sorsunkba beköszönt 1 ilyen jelenség - akár 1 családtagunk, barátunk gondjaként - akkor segítsünk; oldjuk meg.*

*De a melegek érdekeit nekik maguknak kell megvédeni.*


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 6)

Sok cikket olvastam es neztem videot a tegnapi melegfelvonulassal kapcsolatban...nem kivanom oket kommentalni,de az egyik cikk kapcsan olvastam egy hozzaszolast,amit bemasolok nektek...

_*"Néhány sündisznó roppant fázik egy téli éjszakán. Összebújnak hát, hogy egymást melegítve védekezzenek a hideg ellen. De mennél jobban összebújnak, annál jobban érzik egymás tüskéit, annál jobban szúrnak. Próbálnak hát távolodni. Csakhogy akkor ismét dideregnek. Valahogy így van ez az emberrel is. Ha eltávolodik társaitól, minden kihűl körülötte, rideg lesz az élete. Ha közelít hozzájuk, némely szúrást, esetleg akaratlan tüskét el kell viselnie. De még mindig jobb szeretteink tüskés kedvét eltűrni, mint belefagyni az egyedüllétbe. Elvégre nekünk is vannak tüskéink, amelyeket a hozzánk ragaszkodók kénytelenek eltűrni. S ha él bennünk megértés, szeretet, e tüskepárbaj sosem okoz veszélyes sérüléseket."

*_Ugye van benne igazsag?!


----------



## b.p. (2008 Július 6)

útkereső írta:


> Azt hiszem én tudom, Kedves b.p. !
> Te a kutyáidról írtál, én meg az emberekről.
> Nem szabad a természetes tévelygéseket egy lapon említeni a mestergétesektől.
> Akkor meg miért ebbe a topikba írtad, miért nem a kutyásba ?
> .


 
Hát csak azért, mert itt volt szó a homoszexuális hajlamok tanult, vagy genetikailag meghatározott voltáról.


----------



## útkereső (2008 Július 6)

b.p. írta:


> Hát csak azért, mert itt volt szó a homoszexuális hajlamok tanult, vagy genetikailag meghatározott voltáról.


Nem és nem és nem !
A természetnek nem lehet ellent mondani !
Láthatjuk ezt más téren is hová jut az emberiség, ha így tesz. 
.


----------



## cathy222 (2008 Július 6)

b.p. írta:


> Volt egy kedves ismerősöm, háromgyerekes anyuka, aki igen aktívan művelte a matematika tudományát, szép tudományos eredményeket ért el. Megkérdeztük tőle, hogyan tudja ezt időben megoldani. azt válaszolta, hogy ő soha nem egy dolgot csinál egyidőben, hanem minimum kettőt. Példának azt hozta fel, hogy mosogatás közben tud legjobban elgondolkodni a matematikai problémakon. :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Na, megyek mert baracklekvárom van félig befőzve, be kell fejezni! :mrgreen: Nem gondolkozom közben semmin!


Ha már említettem a könyvet, tegnap este olvasgattam, és addig jutottam el, hogy Freud a homoszexualitás kialakulását fiúknál a túlzottan domináns apa képében látta, mert hogy ekkor a fiúgyermek nem meri felvenni a harcot az apával (ne feledjük, Feudról beszélek) az anya kegyeiért, ahogy minden más fiúgyerek teszi, és ettől torzul a nemi identitása. 
Érdekeseket ír a könyv az állatok viselkedéséről is, igyekszem megtalálni. Valahogy a falka ösztönnel hozza kapcsolatba, de majd mondom. 


Judith írta:


> Oj! De, szerintem ha már az Ószövetséget emlited, mindjárt követeljük azt is, hogy *ha megcsalod feleségedet, kövezzünk meg*. Ha csunyán nézünk szülénkre akkor.... Van abban a jó öreg Ószövetségben mégegy pár jó tanács, amit idönként én is tudnék javasolni egyesekkel szemben....


Nem érdemben szólok hozzá a véleményedhez, és csak annyit hogy emlékeim szerint a házaságtörés a nők bűne volt, emiatt inkább feleségeket köveztek meg. Vagyis megköveznek, ha megcsalod a férjedet, vagy ha házas emberrel kapnak rajta, de a pasi akkor is megúszta. // Off vége.//


útkereső írta:


> Nem és nem és nem !
> A természetnek nem lehet ellent mondani !
> Láthatjuk ezt más téren is hová jut az emberiség, ha így tesz.
> .


Konkrétan mire gondolsz?


----------



## b.p. (2008 Július 6)

útkereső írta:


> Nem és nem és nem !
> A természetnek nem lehet ellent mondani !
> Láthatjuk ezt más téren is hová jut az emberiség, ha így tesz.
> .


 
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=small vAlign=top align=right width=30>19,1 </TD><TD vAlign=top align=left width=380>
_A romlott Sodoma_​A két angyal estére Sodomába érkezett, Lót pedig éppen Sodoma kapujában ült. Amint meglátta őket Lót, fölkelt, eléjük ment, és arccal a földre borult. 

</TD><TD width=1 bgColor=green></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD class=small vAlign=top align=left>1Móz 18,16.22 </TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD class=small vAlign=top align=left></TD></TR><TR><TD class=small vAlign=top align=right width=30>19,2 </TD><TD vAlign=top align=left width=380>Ezt mondta: Térjetek be, Uraim, szolgátok házába, töltsétek itt az éjszakát, mossátok meg a lábatokat! Reggel majd fölkelhettek, és utatokra indulhattok. De ők azt felelték: Nem, hanem itt a szabadban töltjük az éjszakát. </TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD class=small vAlign=top align=left></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD class=small vAlign=top align=left></TD></TR><TR><TD class=small vAlign=top align=right width=30>19,3 </TD><TD vAlign=top align=left width=380>Mivel azonban nagyon unszolta őket, betértek hozzá, bementek a házba. Ő pedig lakomát készített nekik, kovásztalan kenyeret süttetett, és ettek. </TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD class=small vAlign=top align=left></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD class=small vAlign=top align=left></TD></TR><TR><TD class=small vAlign=top align=right width=30>19,4 </TD><TD vAlign=top align=left width=380>Lefekvés előtt a város férfiai, a sodomaiak, körülvették a házat; ifjak és öregek, az egész nép kivétel nélkül. </TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD class=small vAlign=top align=left></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD class=small vAlign=top align=left></TD></TR><TR><TD class=small vAlign=top align=right width=30>19,5 </TD><TD vAlign=top align=left width=380>Bekiáltottak Lótnak, és azt mondták neki: Hol vannak azok a férfiak, akik hozzád jöttek éjszakára? Hozd ki őket hozzánk, hadd ismerjük őket. </TD><TD width=1 bgColor=blue></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD class=small vAlign=top align=left>3Móz 18,22; [URL="http://www.parokia.hu/bible/chapters.php?newtab=1&fromref=19,5&book=7&chapter=19&verses=22-24"]Bír 19,22-24; Róm 1,27 </TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD class=small vAlign=top align=left></TD></TR><TR>[/URL]<TD class=small vAlign=top align=right width=30>19,6 </TD><TD vAlign=top align=left width=380>Lót kiment hozzájuk az ajtó elé, de az ajtót bezárta maga mögött, </TD><TD width=1 bgColor=blue></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD class=small vAlign=top align=left></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD class=small vAlign=top align=left></TD></TR><TR><TD class=small vAlign=top align=right width=30>19,7 </TD><TD vAlign=top align=left width=380>és ezt mondta: Ugyan, barátaim, ne tegyetek rosszat! </TD><TD width=1 bgColor=blue></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD class=small vAlign=top align=left></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD class=small vAlign=top align=left></TD></TR><TR><TD class=small vAlign=top align=right width=30>19,8 </TD><TD vAlign=top align=left width=380>Van két leányom, akiknek még nem volt dolguk férfival, kihozom hozzátok, és tegyetek velük, amit jónak láttok. De ezekkel az emberekkel ne tegyetek semmit, mivel hajlékom oltalma alatt vannak! </TD><TD width=1 bgColor=blue></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD class=small vAlign=top align=left></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD class=small vAlign=top align=left></TD></TR><TR><TD class=small vAlign=top align=right width=30>19,9 </TD><TD vAlign=top align=left width=380>De azok így feleltek: Menj innen! És azt mondták: Ő az egyetlen jövevény köztünk, és ő akar törvényt szabni? Még jobban elbánunk veled, mint velük! Szorongatni kezdték magát Lótot, és már majdnem betörték az ajtót. </TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD class=small vAlign=top align=left></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD class=small vAlign=top align=left></TD></TR><TR>Mózes 1. könyve.<TD class=small vAlign=top align=right width=30>19,10 </TD><TD vAlign=top align=left width=380>De azok a férfiak kinyújtották a kezüket, behúzták Lótot magukhoz a házba, és bezárták az ajtót. </TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD class=small vAlign=top align=left></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD class=small vAlign=top align=left></TD></TR><TR><TD class=small vAlign=top align=right width=30>19,11 </TD><TD vAlign=top align=left width=380>Az emberek apraját-nagyját pedig, akik a ház ajtaja előtt voltak, vaksággal verték meg, úgyhogy nem tudták megtalálni az ajtót. </TD><TD width=1 bgColor=yellow></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD class=small vAlign=top align=left>2Kir 6,18 </TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD width=1 bgColor=white></TD><TD class=small vAlign=top align=left></TD></TR><TR><TD class=small vAlign=top align=right width=30>19,12 </TD><TD vAlign=top align=left width=380>
_Lót megmenekül_​----------------------------------------------------

Ugye, 3 - 4 ezer évvel ezelőtt már voltak férfiak, akik a férfiakat akarták volna ismerni, a lányokra bakfittyet hánytak. Látjuk is, hogy mivé lett a világ az eltelt idő alatt!​ 


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## horvzol (2008 Július 6)

Akkor a legtobb kulturaba buntettek, most legalabb nem kene oket unnepelni.


----------



## siriusB (2008 Július 6)

útkereső írta:


> Nem és nem és nem !
> A természetnek nem lehet ellent mondani !
> Láthatjuk ezt más téren is hová jut az emberiség, ha így tesz.
> .



Az ő számukra ez a "természet" és nem tudnak fellángolni azért ami neked a "természet". Ne ítélj, hogy ne ítéltess! Ugye ez is benn van a Bibliában? Mindenkinek magának kell elszámolnia a Teremtővel, ha eljön az idő. Nem az embereknek pálcát törni mások fölött. 

Persze népszerűséget lehet szerezni azzal is, ha egy olyan kisebbséget gyalázunk, akikről tudjuk, hogy a társadalom nagy része elítéli őket. Kérdés, hogy mennyire erkölcsös így szélesíteni a népszerűségi mutatókat.


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 6)

b.p.

te igy ertelmezed azt amit ide bemasoltal?
nem ugy,hogy lot vedelmezni akarta a vendegeit,mert az ember sokszor masert a sajat eletet adja....
szerintem ennek az idezetnek semmi koze a melegseghez...
de lehet en tevedek,akkor holnaptol hetero leszek :-D
es ezentul gazdag noket viszek az ägyamba,nem pasikat


----------



## siriusB (2008 Július 6)

Több tízezer homoszexuális és leszbikus vonult fel a hét végén Kölnben a melegek hagyományos Christopher Street Day parádéján. A "nulla tolerancia" mottóval, a melegek egyenjogúságáért rendezett megmozdulásnak a hírek szerint csaknem félmillió nézője volt, s az vasárnap estig *minden incidens nélkül zajlott.*


----------



## b.p. (2008 Július 6)

b.p. írta:


> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=small vAlign=top align=right width=30>19,1 </TD><TD vAlign=top align=left width=380>
> _A romlott Sodoma_​A két angyal estére Sodomába érkezett, Lót pedig éppen Sodoma kapujában ült. Amint meglátta őket Lót, fölkelt, eléjük ment, és arccal a földre borult.
> 
> 
> ...


 


pierre1974 írta:


> b.p.
> 
> te igy ertelmezed azt amit ide bemasoltal?
> nem ugy,hogy lot vedelmezni akarta a vendegeit,mert az ember sokszor masert a sajat eletet adja....
> ...


 
Rossz hírem van Pierre! \\m/A Bibliában a megismerni szó a szexuális kapcsolatot jelenti. A történet röviden, egészen mai magyarul:
Jöttek az angyalok, megszálltak Lót házában. Jöttek a sodomai férfiak, és szexuális kapcsolatot kívántak létesíteni velük. Lót felajánlotta a vendégek helyett a szűz lányait, de a felgerjedt sodomaiaknak nem kellettek a lányok, a férfiakra fájt a foguk.

Namost ez mi? Homoszexualitás a javából, és abban igazad van, hogy Lót a vendégeit mindenáron meg akarta védeni, ebben az értelemben a vendégszeretetről szól a történet. 

Kezdhetsz készülődni, keress gazdag nőket...


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 6)

b.p ok 
el tudom kepzelni lot az angyalokkal milyen orgiat csaphatott   

ez csak vicc 

akkor a gay szo is az angyalokbol van kirakva: angaylok :-D
angyal lettem ,hurrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaa  

Bocsi csak olyan jokat kacagok   

ok,kezdek nok utan nezni...bar epp 3 hete kacerkodtam egy neger csajszival,huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...hogy milyen.............. nem irom le milye volt neki 
Csak gondoltam ha megyek haza mo-ra jol mutatna mellettem egy neger csajszi,ezert kacerkodtam vele...


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 7)

kedves forumozo barataim!

szeretnem megkerdezni toletek a kovetkezot,nem ide valo ebbe a temaba es biztos en vagyok a hulye,hogy magamtol nem jottem ra a valaszra...

tobb helyen olvastam,hogy panaszkodnak a magyar turizmusban es egyeb helyen dolgozok,hogy eros a forint es ez nem jo...:s
azt nem tudom,hogy miert...ha a sajat erveimet nezem akkor eloterbe csak az kerul,hogy amikor otthon vagyok,kevesebbet kapok a svajci frankert,ez nem igazan jo,de ha az otthoniakat nezem nekik csak,jobb ha a penzuk erosebb nem?
äääääääääääää,en ezt nem ertem..vagy epp ezert felnek,hogy a turistak sokaljak az arakat????

elmagyarazna nekem ezt valaki?


----------



## cathy222 (2008 Július 7)

pierre1974 írta:


> kedves forumozo barataim!
> 
> szeretnem megkerdezni toletek a kovetkezot,nem ide valo ebbe a temaba es biztos en vagyok a hulye,hogy magamtol nem jottem ra a valaszra...
> 
> ...


Pl. nekem kifjezetten nem jó.  Külföldön dolgozik a férjem. Sokan dolgoznak külföldön, és küldik haza, vagy használnák fel itthon a fizetésüket. Nekik semmi esetre sem jó az erős forint. Vendáglátósnak sem jó, mert az erős Ft miatt átszámítva pl. dollárba jóval magasabbak az árak, ezért inkább mennek a vendégek máshová, ahol vagy nem ennyire dárga az ellátás, vagy ha ilyen árszinten is van, akkor a színvonal magasabb. Ha jól tudom.


----------



## siriusB (2008 Július 7)

pierre1974 írta:


> kedves forumozo barataim!
> 
> szeretnem megkerdezni toletek a kovetkezot,nem ide valo ebbe a temaba es biztos en vagyok a hulye,hogy magamtol nem jottem ra a valaszra...
> 
> ...



Nem vagyok közgazdász, de úgy tudom, hogy a gazdaságban azoknak a cégeknek, akik exportra termelnek azért nem jó az erős forint, mert nehezebben tudjál eladni a termékeiket.


----------



## siriusB (2008 Július 7)

b.p. írta:


> Rossz hírem van Pierre! \\m/A Bibliában a megismerni szó a szexuális kapcsolatot jelenti. A történet röviden, egészen mai magyarul:
> Jöttek az angyalok, megszálltak Lót házában. Jöttek a sodomai férfiak, és szexuális kapcsolatot kívántak létesíteni velük. Lót felajánlotta a vendégek helyett a szűz lányait, de a felgerjedt sodomaiaknak nem kellettek a lányok, a férfiakra fájt a foguk.
> 
> Namost ez mi? Homoszexualitás a javából, és abban igazad van, hogy Lót a vendégeit mindenáron meg akarta védeni, ebben az értelemben a vendégszeretetről szól a történet.
> ...



Karsainak van egy írása a topikjában a "másságról" ezen a linken: http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6887

Úgy látszik őt is "megihlette" a téma.


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 7)

cathy222 írta:


> Pl. nekem kifjezetten nem jó.  Külföldön dolgozik a férjem. Sokan dolgoznak külföldön, és küldik haza, vagy használnák fel itthon a fizetésüket. Nekik semmi esetre sem jó az erős forint. Vendáglátósnak sem jó, mert az erős Ft miatt átszámítva pl. dollárba jóval magasabbak az árak, ezért inkább mennek a vendégek máshová, ahol vagy nem ennyire dárga az ellátás, vagy ha ilyen árszinten is van, akkor a színvonal magasabb. Ha jól tudom.



En is ezen morgok,hogy ha megyunk haza,kevesebbet adnak a penzunkert,de en ezzel mindig igy jarok,az en varosomban a chf mindig rohadt alacsony aron megy :S a baratom mindig par forintal tobbet kap erte ha bevaltja....
ezt az ervet ertem es a turisztikara irtat is.... de "csak" ennyi lenne?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2008 Július 7)

A forint erőssége miatt azok sírnak, akiknek külföldi bevételeik vannak.
Magyarország nagy része nem tartozik ebbe a kategóriába, sajnos.
Most, hogy megint minden drágul, hiába erős a forint, nem erősödött annyit, mint amennyi az infláció.

Akinek rossz a forint erősödése az örüljön, hogy nem a napi kenyéradag miatt kell aggódnia, hanem azért, hogy az eddigi (gondolom) elég jó életszínvonala ne csökkenjen túl sokat.


Most is igaz, hogy aki sír, attól inkább el kéne venni.


Lehet kövezni...


----------



## cathy222 (2008 Július 8)

pierre1974 írta:


> En is ezen morgok,hogy ha megyunk haza,kevesebbet adnak a penzunkert,de en ezzel mindig igy jarok,az en varosomban a chf mindig rohadt alacsony aron megy :S a baratom mindig par forintal tobbet kap erte ha bevaltja....
> ezt az ervet ertem es a turisztikara irtat is.... de "csak" ennyi lenne?


Nem tudom, biztos van még ezer más vetülete a dolognak, nekem, és a "rendszeresen ide járó túristáknak speciel ez is éppen elég bosszantó. 


Puszedliufo írta:


> A forint erőssége miatt azok sírnak, akiknek külföldi bevételeik vannak.
> Magyarország nagy része nem tartozik ebbe a kategóriába, sajnos.
> Most, hogy megint minden drágul, hiába erős a forint, nem erősödött annyit, mint amennyi az infláció.
> 
> ...


Nem kövezlek, ez a véleményed, biztos meg van rá az okod. kiss Persze, örülök.  Annak már kevésbé, hogy évente csak egyszer tudunk így találkozni a férjemmel élőben, de ez meg hagy legyen az én egyéni szociális problémám. Éhen nem halunk ettől, az biztos.


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 8)

cathy222 írta:


> Nem tudom, biztos van még ezer más vetülete a dolognak, nekem, és a "rendszeresen ide járó túristáknak speciel ez is éppen elég bosszantó.
> 
> Nem kövezlek, ez a véleményed, biztos meg van rá az okod. kiss Persze, örülök.  Annak már kevésbé, hogy évente csak egyszer tudunk így találkozni a férjemmel élőben, de ez meg hagy legyen az én egyéni szociális problémám. Éhen nem halunk ettől, az biztos.




Evente egyszer????????????
Hjajjjjjjjjjj,nyissatok mar egy topicot ennek a temanak,erdekel,hogy az ilyen helyzeteket ki,hogy oldja meg............


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Július 8)

pierre1974 írta:


> Evente egyszer????????????
> Hjajjjjjjjjjj,nyissatok mar egy topicot ennek a temanak,erdekel,hogy az ilyen helyzeteket ki,hogy oldja meg............


nekem is van egy kolléganőm, akinek hajózik a férje és már huszon akárhány éve boldog házasságban élnek...
az éves szabiján kívül asszem ő sincs soha itthon, de ma már a net korában van rá mód, hogy akár minden nap lássák egymást...


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 8)

es mi a helyzet a testi kapcsolattal?????????????? akkor a pasi megoldja a hajon? vagy ahol eppen kikotnek?


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Július 8)

pierre1974 írta:


> es mi a helyzet a testi kapcsolattal?????????????? akkor a pasi megoldja a hajon? vagy ahol eppen kikotnek?


tudod a szexualitás temperamentum kérdése...
én azt gondolom, hogy akinek ez központi kérdés, az nem megy hajóra dolgozni vagy más olyan helyre, ahol nem lehet állandóan együtt a párjával...
vannak kapcsolatok amikben nem a szex dominál és nem azért mert nem szeretik egymást, hanem mert olyan a karakterük...
annyifélék vagyunk mi emberek és ez a szép benne...
a lényeg, hogy a párodat megtaláld, aki pont olyan, mint Te!
mert neki az igényei is olyanok lesznek mint neked és nem okoz gondot, ha nincsen éppen testi kapcsolat köztetek...
bocsi, hogy személyeskedek, de én is éltem évekig magányosan a házasságomban, meg utána is még egy évig és túléltem...
a szex nem minden!
az élet még enélkül is tud szép lenni....


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 8)

Ez igaz!!!


----------



## siriusB (2008 Július 8)

mirjam77 írta:


> nekem is van egy kolléganőm, akinek hajózik a férje és már huszon akárhány éve boldog házasságban élnek...
> az éves szabiján kívül asszem ő sincs soha itthon, de ma már a net korában van rá mód, hogy akár minden nap lássák egymást...



Megvan a hosszan tartó házasság titka! Évente egyszer kell találkozni.


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Július 8)

siriusB írta:


> Megvan a hosszan tartó házasság titka! Évente egyszer kell találkozni.


igen...
bár összeveszni az interneten is lehetne, nem csak személyesen...
de tudom, hogy ez csak vicc volt...:mrgreen:


----------



## siriusB (2008 Július 8)

mirjam77 írta:


> igen...
> bár összeveszni az interneten is lehetne, nem csak személyesen...
> de tudom, hogy ez csak vicc volt...:mrgreen:



Ez is igaz. Kaptunk ebből szemléltető előadást.


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Július 8)

ezek borzalmas dolgok....:-(
ilyenkor támad mindig az az érzésem, hogy haza akarok menni!!!!
hogy hova azt ne kérdezd, mert én sem tudom, de azt érzem, hogy ahonnan jöttem ott nem volt ilyen....


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 8)

uhhhhhhhhhh,adom a linket inkab mert ez a reklam nagyon zavaro es nem ide valo....

me egy cikk...
Van benne par sor,amiert en anno itt megbotrankozast kaptam...Kiket ismerek es milyen vallasu vagy beallitottsagu...
Ez a forum most nagyon kozeppontba kerul/t/,olvasottsaga meg nagyobb lett,hiszen nyiltan beszelhetnek panaszaikrol,elmenyeikrol az ide beregisztraltak...

Tehat ime a cikk!

http://www.blikk.hu/cikk.php?cikk=108706


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 8)

mirjam,modositsd a hozzaszolasod,torold belole az en elozo hozzaszolasomat,akkor eltunik a reklam...koszi


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Július 8)

pierre1974 írta:


> mirjam,modositsd a hozzaszolasod,torold belole az en elozo hozzaszolasomat,akkor eltunik a reklam...koszi


töröltem, de így meg nem érthető, mire írtam, amit írtam...


----------



## cathy222 (2008 Július 8)

pierre1974 írta:


> Evente egyszer????????????
> Hjajjjjjjjjjj,nyissatok mar egy topicot ennek a temanak,erdekel,hogy az ilyen helyzeteket ki,hogy oldja meg............


Hát hogyne! Szó sem lehet róla!  


pierre1974 írta:


> es mi a helyzet a testi kapcsolattal?????????????? akkor a pasi megoldja a hajon? vagy ahol eppen kikotnek?


Hát hol? Minden kikötőben. Logikus, nem? 


siriusB írta:


> Megvan a hosszan tartó házasság titka! Évente egyszer kell találkozni.


Ez igaz! Csak a szép percek vannak.


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 9)

Egy cikk az erdeklodoknek! 

http://www.hirszerzo.hu/cikkr.nemi_felvilagositas_tulkoros_fasisztaknak_.71940.html


----------



## Spanky (2008 Július 9)

mirjam77 írta:


> a szex nem minden!
> az élet még enélkül is tud szép lenni....


 
Isten oriz. :mrgreen:kiss


----------



## siriusB (2008 Július 9)

pierre1974 írta:


> Egy cikk az erdeklodoknek!
> 
> http://www.hirszerzo.hu/cikkr.nemi_felvilagositas_tulkoros_fasisztaknak_.71940.html




_"Nehezen lehet preventíven elhárítani azt, hogy néhány (vagy pár tucat) szellemileg beborult nyugdíjas, polgári körös anyuka, túlkoros bőrfejű, és elmehunyt táltos dobálni, borogatni és verekedni kezd egy felvonuláson."

_Nagyon hosszú cikk, biztos nem mindenki olvassa el, ezért itt az utolsó bekezdés.
_
"A vandálorgiát produkáló homofób bűnözők gondolhatják azt, hogy a melegek betegek. De tegyék szívükre a kezüket: a felvonulás képeit látva melyikük tűnik ön-és közveszélyesnek? A békésen sétálók vagy a gyújtogatva rombolók? Egy meleg - pusztán azért, mert az - senkinek nem árt. De hipotetikusan tegyük fel, valóban betegek. És? A meddő, impotens, diabéteszes, testi fogyatékkal élő polgártársaink tényleg azok. De tőlük senkinek nem jut eszébe megtagadni a házasságot, örökbefogadást, stb. Akkor meg? Gondolkodjatok ezen, fóbiások. Van rá egy évetek."
:mrgreen:

_


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 12)

Stockholmba erre koltottek el egy nagy adag penzt,hogy megtudjak ami amugy is koztudott volt...
A kulso hatast nezve,csak egy tortenet...Volt egy haverom, az apja allandoan ivott a srac szinte menekult otthonrol,az anaygi helyzetuk se volt abszolut rozsas,a srac hiaba dolgozott,nem gyoztek fizetni az adossagot amit az apjuk csinalt..a csajok sorba lekoptattak mert nem eppen a legujabb divat szerint volt a ruhaja,nem a legjobb auto volt a feneke alatt,hanem semmilyen,nem jutott ideje a munka miatt szinte szorakozni se jarni...
estenkent hozzam szokott atjonni,beszelgetni es menyugodani ha az apja megint ivott es pataliazott,am egy este nem akart haza menni,hozzam bujt,atolelt es kerte had aludjon nalam...nem szerettem volna tole semmit annak ellenere,hogy nagyon jo srac volt,hetekig jott mar szinte minden nap aludni,es egy ejszaka az ö kezdemenyezesere megortent a "szex",remegett es örülten kivanta es csak sirt,hogy mennyire szeret... nalam milyen jo erzi magat... masnap reggel leultem vele es elbeszelgettem,nem tudtam,hogy ezt mire kell veljem ,hogy akarta es erre annyit mondott:
ugy latszik melegnek kell lennem vagyis legalabb teged kell szeresselek ahhoz,hogy vegre boldog legyek,melletted elmulik minden fajdalmam ami ebbol a vilagbol ram nehezedik...
nos,ki mit tett volna a helyemben?!

ime a cikk a kutatasrol...
tehat en helyeslem a cikket,de nem az ikerparokra vetitve,hanem normal emberekre: 30-70% vagy 50-50 %,a geneteika illetve a kulso tenyezok..a mai fiatalok kozul biztos,hogy tobb a kulso tenyezo,a rossz anyagi hatter es a tobbre vagyas,hiszen ennyi escort soha nem volt mo-on es talan kulfoldon se ,mint amennyi most van...
a meleg chatek 35 %-a min escort,ami regebben max 5% lehetett...


A homoszexualitást nagyrészt öröklött tényezők és a környezeti hatások váltják ki - derül ki stockhomi kutatók vizsgálatainak eredményeiből. A tudomány legfrissebb hírei. 
<!-- BILLBOARD --><!--billboard--><!-- BILLBOARD --><!-- szoveg --> *A genetika és a környezet felől érkező hatások alapvetően meghatározzák a szexuális viselkedést* - állapították meg a szakemberek. Emellett természetesen különböző biológiai folyamatok, például a hormonok, az azonos gének hatása is alakíthatja az egyénre jellemző szexuális beállítódást. Ezt figyelembe véve az orvosok ikerkutatásba kezdtek. Vizsgálataikba bevonták Svédország összes 20 és 47 év közötti egy- és két petéjű ikerpárját. A kutatásban résztvevő 3826 ikerpár minden tagját megkérdezték: ezidáig összesen hány azonos, illetve különnemű kapcsolata volt. *A kapott válaszok alapján a férfiak esetén 35 százalékban a genetika tehető felelőssé homoszexuális irányultságukért, és 64 százalékban egyéb környezeti faktor*. A nőknél 18 százalékban a gének, míg az eltérő környezet náluk is 64 százalékban meghatározó. A családi háttér 16 százalékban befolyásolja a későbbiekben kifejlődő leszbikus viselkedést.


----------



## misi44 (2008 Július 12)

Emma nektek liberalisoknak...........kisshttp://www.vimeo.com/1314437?pg=embed&sec=1314437


----------



## misi44 (2008 Július 12)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGxxADWwdfA&feature=relatedkisshttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hg0JwA3S45s

GAY parade in budapest 2008


----------



## afca (2008 Július 12)

Szamoca11 írta:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGxxADWwdfA&feature=relatedkisshttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hg0JwA3S45s
> 
> GAY parade in budapest 2008


 
Döbbenet.Csoda ha rájuk rontottak?Még most is kiállok mellettük,mert véleményem szerint minden ember egyforma.De ezt nem kellene csinállni.Ez bennem is felnyomta a pumpát.....


----------



## venis1982 (2008 Július 13)

Sziasztok.

Nagyon jó ez a honlap!


----------



## Neduddghii (2008 Július 13)

pierre1974 írta:


> Emlekeztek,hogy mit irtam a baratomrol par hozzaszolassal ezelott,hogy mindig kapok tole ajandekot,hat ma teljesen levett a labamrol ,delben megjelent egy autoval,a legujabb vw passattal,a nevemre iratva,ezt kaptam tole... biztos jo fiu voltam
> Paulo egy igazi uriember  tokre orultem...


 
A passat meg csak kinez valahogy, de a kornyek elegge lerottyant, a parkoloort meg kar volt belevenni a kepbe...


----------



## Puszedliufo (2008 Július 13)

Neduddghii, ha ismernéd Pierre-t, tudnád, hogy lepereg róla az ostobaságod ;-)

Pierre, erre is küldheted az új barátod  Mi is jók voltunk, többen is ebben az évben..sőt  
Egyébként nem semmi ember, ha ilyesmiket ajándékoz Ha olyan kedves, megértő, hűséges és szeretetreméltó, mint amilyen bőkezű, akkor megfogtad az isten lábát


----------



## Ernoe (2008 Július 13)

> Pierre1974
> A homoszexualitást nagyrészt öröklött tényezők


Természetesen, ha nem az apátol akkor az anyátol. 

Más.

Erdekes, hogy a nöi homoszexualitást minden férfi cool-nak tartja. 








Ha egy nö agyonkefélteti magát a filmvásznon - mint péntek este a volt magyar szépségkirálynö lánya a német televizioban - akkor még büszkék is vagyunk a hazánk-lányára. 

http://stars.hitflip.de/Rita_Faltoyano_HF_L_2_47833_1165.gif

A téma nem érdekel engem különlegesebben de ez az állszenteskedés, minek alapján itt embereket megvetünk megdöbbent.

Erdemes belegondolni, hogy a közvélemény álltal elfogadott szexualis praktikák, (közösülési formák) mind a nö alávetettségét szimbolizálo gestusok. 

Sartre ezt nagyon szépen megirta. En nem akarom itt ecsetelni.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2008 Július 13)

pierre1974 írta:


> meg gondolkodom,hogy elfogadjam-e,bar mar itt van az auto a garazsba,de meg nem nagyon mentem vele,itt nem is hasznalnam a varosban,hiszem busszal vagy villamossal 10 perc a melohely...orultem puszika az ajandeknak,de azert kar,hogy a fotokat nem akkor csinalta amikor eloszor meglattam az autot,tok merges voltam,hogy ilyenre kolti a penzet...
> amikor kiskutyat szeretnek


Hát, én is ki szoktam akadni a drága ajándékokon, bár, kocsit még csak elméletben kaptam 
De, tudod mit?!
Keresztapunk még nincs, megtisztelnél minketkiss...és hát, remélem, hogy boldoggá tesz picit :
Ő Snoopy, a gazdit pedig már nem kell bemutatnom ;-)


----------



## Ernoe (2008 Július 14)

Kedves Pierre1974

En, ahol csak szükségét látom, küzdök az emberi jogokért.
Ide tartoznak természetese a prostitutio álldozatai is.

Nállad azonban az az érzésem, hogy te ezt nem kéjjel hanem üzletszerüen csinálod. 

*Meglehet, hogy kihasználod a barátaidnak szorult helyzetét és egy kis poposzexért levasalsz töllük egy halom pénzt? *


----------



## siriusB (2008 Július 14)

Neduddghii írta:


> A passat meg csak kinez valahogy, de a kornyek elegge lerottyant, a parkoloort meg kar volt belevenni a kepbe...



Csak az irigység beszél belőled, valld be!

Jópofa cikk jelent meg a témában az Indexen az ott szokásos iróniával, ha valaki nem unja még: http://index.hu/velemeny/eheti/szelso0714/


----------



## Larsson (2008 Július 14)

Mindenkinek a magánügye szerintem, hogy milyen szexuális tevékenységet folytat otthon. Magánügy.


----------



## Ernoe (2008 Július 14)

Kedves Pieere1974

Azelött büntetendö cselekmény volt az "üzletszerü kéjelgés" ma az adohivatal foglalkozik ezzel.
Az ajándékozást csak akkor lehet leirni az adobol ha a rászorultság igazolt.
Egy közérdekü internetszolgáltato nem örül annak ha a látogatok önkényesen egy kioszkot nyitnak ki a portáljukon.

Eredményesebb lehetnél ha egy saját internetoldalt vagy topikot nyitnál egy alcimmel, "csak érinettek számára." 

Nem beszélve arrol, hogy mi is megsporolnánk az itt elpocsékolt idöt.

Nem akarom azt irni, hogy "meleg szeretettel" de azért ne haragudj, hogy szokimondo voltam.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2008 Július 14)

Ernoe, én kifejezetten örülök, hogy Pierre leírja a meglátásait, tapasztalatait. Jó néha, ha nem "önkéntes mindentudóktól" hall csak dolgokat az ember olyan témáról, amiben ők egyátalán nem is, vagy csak közvetve érintettek, mert a szomszédjuk barátjának a testvérének a munkahelyén hallotta valaki, hogy volt már a második emeleti irodában olyan, akinek volt meleg ismerőse.

Ha nem tetszik, ne olvasd.
Mindenki meghallgatja a másik véleményét, aztán eldönti, mit kezd vele.
* De mocskolódásnak sem itt, sem más topikokban nincs helye!!!!!!!*


----------



## siriusB (2008 Július 14)

*"Tomboló* Sérelmek kitombolására (csak mérsékelten moderált)." - még jó, hogy ez az alcím!


----------



## Ernoe (2008 Július 14)

Kedves Pieere1974
Ha valamit félreértettem akkor annak csak te lehetsz az oka.
A topik cimének megfelelöen abbol indultam ki, hogy nemcsak spiritualis barátságrol szol.

Aztán az a titokzatos utalás arra, hogy milyen szolgáltatások miatt lettél ilyen bökezüen megajándékozva mindenkit zavarba hoz.

En itt töröm magam, hogy intoleráns emberek belátásra térjenek, hogy az egynemü szexuállis beállitottság ne legyen diszkriminálva te pedig itt azt a látszatott kelted mindha a kereslet-kinálat még nem lenne kellöen egyensulyba, a tevékenység egy aranybánya lenne.

Hát ehez nem kivánok fedezéket adni.

Veheted ezt sértegetésnek de nem az. 
A te szavaidat azonban nem tudom hova tegyem.

Sokat tanultam a hozzászolásodbol. 
Ugy látszik az oral és az anal praktikák nem egyformán értékelendök homoszexualis körökbe.
A legmegdöbbentöbb, amire viszont nem számitottam, hogy az eröszakkal valo fenyegetés a ti repertuarotokban is szerepel. 

Az egész nagyon mesés.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2008 Július 14)

Ernoe írta:


> mindenkit zavarba hoz.



Érdekes, engem egyátalán nem...


----------



## dzsemilla (2008 Július 14)

érdekes hozzászólások vannak.nekem volt egy meleg ismerösöm,de bevallom valósággal féltem tőle,hogy még véletlenül se kerüljek mellé.szerintem mindenki magánügye,hogy mihez-kihez vonzodik szexuálisan,de szerintem azért mert melegek vagy mások azért még nem kellene felvonulást csinálniuk.mért nem rendeznek a heteroknak ilyet?mert az nem olyan érdekes és teljesen normális dolog?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2008 Július 14)

Mindeki ezzel a hetero felvonulással jön 
Én arra sem mennék ki, pedig hetero vagyok.  Fiatal is vagyok, de szigetre se járok, meg underground partykra sem és discoba sem....akinek nem tetszik, nem megy és kész.
Sok program van, amin az ember nem vesz részt, vagy nem ért vele egyet, nem megy ki és ennyi.
Azért a felvonulásnak okos sajtósa van...mindenki ezen rágódik még mindig, pedig nem tegnap történt  A figyelemfelhívás összejött, az embereket megosztották...ügyesek.  Majd ha az emberek nem ezen és hasonlókon fognak görcsölni, talán a világ is élhetőbb lesz.


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 14)

puszo: 
A PARADE az milyen felvonulas volt amin millio ember reszt vett,de a csurhe miatt azt sem engedelyezik mo-on...
itt zurichben aug 9-en lesz a parade,mar nagyon keszulnek ra az emberek,igaz lesznek biztos melegek is,nah de eppen tegnap volt a triatlon itt zurichben es nem zartak ki 2 baratunkat akik melegkent indultak,de nem csak ok voltak melegek hanem meg jp paran...
az egyik legjobb szorakozas volt,nezni a jo kis pasikat es szurkolni nekik :-DDD


----------



## Karsay István (2008 Július 14)

*Szendi Gábor: 
A Homo homosexualis<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*

_Elég nézni a híradót, hogy lássuk: az azonos neműek iránti vonzalom még ma is hihetetlen indulatokat kavar. Botránykő, amikor egy politikus, televízió-személyiség nyilvánosan "színt vall", s "fajnemesítő" bandák járják a várost, hogy laposra verjenek egy-egy általuk "ferde hajlamúnak" vélt egyént. A pszichiáterek "bibliájában", a DSM betegségleíró rendszerben még nem is olyan rég a homoszexualitás szexuális zavarként szerepelt, s jól tudjuk, hogy a listából nem azért törölték, mert "győzött a tudomány", hanem mert Amerikában a melegmozgalom olyan politikai erővé vált, hogy többé már nem volt megengedhető betegekként való kezelésük. _<o></o>
<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--google_ad_client = "pub-3923758887918028";google_ad_width = 468;google_ad_height = 60;google_ad_format = "468x60_as";google_ad_type = "text";google_ad_channel = "";google_color_border = "006699";google_color_bg = "B47B10";google_color_link = "FFFFCC";google_color_text = "C3D9FF";google_color_url = "008000";google_ui_features = "rc:6";//--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/show_ads.js" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT>*A homofóbia*<o></o>
< is. helyzetekre kétértelmű a vagy rezdületekre, homoerotikus el tölti szorongás erős férfiakat kultúránkban hogy jelenti, azt homofóbia A betakarja. óvóan indítják, arra amik érez, dolgokat gyanús olyan iránt férfi másik egy ha ciki, nagyon néző: érti csapos, Érti leütlek?. elmondod, bárkinek ezt ?Ha szól: így menet kifele és betakarja, viszolyogva(!), kicsit Brosnan, majd fektetik ágyára cipelik, szobájába ügynököt FBI részeg csapossal Brosnan ahogy is, később ?poénos? Ezért ábrázolja. irtózást félelmet irracionális való homoszexualitástól részét, szerves szerep nemi kultúrában európai az vagyis homofóbiát, valójában jelenet ?taperolja?. hát, viseli nem buzi?, ?nem kell, értenie érti, igazi Az nem. De stb.). fojtogatják, leütik, (hátulról tart cseltől valami talán gyanakodna, néző ideszakadt kultúrából más Egy kérdésének? ?hátbekenés? jelenetet hosszú külön rendező áldoz Miért kockáztatná. leégést inkább hátát, ő bekenje is ügynök szeretné, végkép már azonban Azt hátát. Harrelson bepacsmagolja ímmel-ámmal végül akarja, napolajjal. hátát be kenje kéri, Woody játszó szerepét szuperrablót alakította Pierce amikor jelenetnél, annál éppen akciófilmbe, amerikai c. gyémántrablás Utolsó belenéztem minap szemben. homoszexualitással idegenkedése mély kultúra angolszász modern ered honnan érzület, volt természetes elfogadott oly korban római görög képviselő gyökereit köztük társadalomban, sok annyi kérdés, Jogos melegekkel averzió előítéletek fennmaradnának akkor becsmérlése, hivatkozó ?értékekre? -ilyen-olyan nyílt homoszexualitás megszűnne atrocitások, szélsőséges megszűnnének hirtelen> <o></o>
*Homofóbia és homoszexualitás*<o></o>
A homofóbia valójában arról árulkodik, hogy a társadalmilag kodifikált, s gyermekkorunktól belénk sulykolt maszkulin/feminin identitás nem egyszerűen a biológiai különbségek kulturális kifejezése, hanem egy szerepkívánalom kulturális felerősítése, kihangsúlyozása, homogenizálása. A tanult nemi identitás egyik szerepe a heteroszexualitás védelme. De miért is kéne a heteroszexuális irányultságot annyi előítélettel, averzióval, szociális nyomással és fenyegetettséggel megtámogatni, ha az annyira biológiai? Ahogy egy nyulat nem kell óvni attól, nehogy ragadozóvá váljon, és egy társaitól izoláltan nevelt oroszlán sem kezd el füvet legelni, miért kell hát a fiú és a lánygyermekeket kicsi koruktól arra tanítani, hogy ő lányok haját húzkodó kisfiú, aki nem sír, és nem babázik, hanem futballozik, míg a kislányokat kötelezően a baba, a főzés és a kis játékporszívó kell érdekelje. A kétségtelen gyakran, sok mindenben, de nem mindenkinél és nem azonos mértékben megnyilvánuló nemi különbségeket akarja a társadalom már a babaruha színétől kezdve élesen, dichotóman szembeállítani. Miért is? Jól tudjuk, hogy nagyon sok embernek voltak gyermekkorában homoerotikus élményei, s tudjuk, hogy sok homoszexuális férfi gyermekkorában "sissy", vagyis "lányos" viselkedésű volt, míg sok, később leszbikus nő meg "tomboyos", azaz fiús viselkedést tanúsított. Persze sok lányos kisfiú, és sok fiús kislány később, a kamaszkorban heteroszexuális irányultságot vesz, de "jobb elejét venni a dolgoknak". Az 1948-ban megjelent Kinsey-jelentés óta a világ kénytelen-kelletlen szembesült azzal, hogy a férfi és női heteroszexuális irányultság nem abszolút kategóriák, hanem inkább egy folytonos dimenzió a homoszexualitás és heteroszexualitás közt, amelyen ki-ki elfoglal egy pozíciót. Ez a pozíció, vagyis, hogy kiben mennyi hetero- és homoszexuális késztetés rejlik, a későbbiekben, a nevelés és a kulturális ideálok hatására szimplifikálódik egy egyértelmű, a másikat kizáró nemi identitásba. Igen sok homoszexuális férfinek, egyes felmérések szerint 20%-uknak is, családjuk, gyermekeik vannak. Sokukban érett felnőtt korukra tudatosul, hogy a másik nem iránt (is) vonzódnak. A homoszexuális sors évszázadok óta, de még napjainkban is, oly keserves, és annyi hátránnyal, üldöztetéssel jár, hogy homoszexualitásukat általában csak azok vállalják fel, akik a hetero- és homoszexuális dimenzión túlságosan is a homo- oldalon állnak. Számukra már nem választás kérdése a nemi irányultság, hanem a társadalmi elvárásokon áttör a biológiai késztetés. 
Érdekes, hogy a megengedő kultúrákban, mint a görög vagy a római, nem kellett "nemet" választani, hiszen volt az erotikusan túlfűtött férfibarátság és volt ezzel egyidőben a házasság. Nyilván ekkor is voltak "szélsőségek", ahogy vannak szélsőségesen bal és jobbkezesek, és aztán van a sok átmenet. Minden dichotóm emberi tulajdonság csupán fogalmilag egymást kizáró, a valóságban normál eloszlást mutat, vagyis leginkább egy haranggörbével ábrázolható: minél szélsőségesebb egy változat, annál kevesebb van belőle. Ilyen az intelligencia, a maszkulinitás, a feminitás, az előítéletesség, a kezesség, a testmagasság, stb.<o></o>
*A homoszexualitás oka*<o></o>
Az eddigiek arról szóltak, mit kezd adott társadalom és kultúra az Emberrel, aki olyan, amilyen. A japán nők hagyományosan eltorzítják lábfejüket, mert a japán kultúra nem szereti a nagylábú nőt. Az európai nő gondosan vadászik minden szőrszálra a lábán, mert a mi kultúránk ma a csupasz lábú nőt preferálja. És a kultúránk - ma még- megpróbál mindenkit belegyömöszölni egy egyértelmű nemi szerepbe. A melegmozgalmak, a nemi identitásnak megfelelő átoperálások, a crossdressing (ellenkező neműek ruháinak viselése) ma még devianciák, furcsaságok, de valójában történelmi perspektívából mindez egy küzdelem azért, hogy a kultúra befogadja az Embert. Olyannak, amilyen.
A homoszexualitás, mint a nemiség leggyakoribb, heteroszexualitástól eltérő változata valójában csak abban a kontextusban válik érthetővé, ha azt vizsgáljuk, mi is a nemiség. A nemiség sokféleségéből egyértelműen kibontható, hogy adott ember nemi viselkedését viszonylag független faktorok, mint a biológiai neme, nemi identitása, nemi irányultsága és nemi szokásai alakítják ki. Azért gondoljuk, hogy ezek független faktorok, mert mindegyik sajátosság a többitől függetlenül változhat. Létezik pl. a nemi szervek és hormonális működés által meghatározott biológiai nemmel ellentétes nemi identitás (ők a transzszexuálisok, akik olykor átoperáltatják magukat), létezik a biológiai nemmel azonos nemi identitás, azonos nemre irányuló nemi vonzalommal, ez a homoszexualitás. És pl. sok ember homoszexuális ténykedésbe kezd börtönökben, dacára heteroszexuális irányultságainak.
Bár a kérdés még nem teljesen tisztázott, nagy vonalakban már tudjuk, hogy a magzati élet során a magzat agyát ért hormonális hatások alakítják ki a maszkulinitást és feminitást. Úgy áll a dolog, hogy eredendően mindenki "nőnek indul", és jól időzített hormonhatások alakítják át több lépcsőben a "női alapanyagot" férfivá. Már a testi jellemzők kialakulásában is támadhatnak zavarok, de az agy maszkulinizációja még érzékenyebb folyamatnak tűnik. A hypotalamusznak nevezett ősi agyi képlet különféle magjait "állítják át" a megfelelően időzített, megfelelő mennyiségben érkező hormonhatások. A nemi identitást, nemi irányultságot meghatározó kicsinyke kis magvaknak nevezett területek avatott szem számára olyannyira eltérőek, hogy Simon LeVay agykutató pusztán ezek vizsgálata alapján meg tudta állapítani, hogy a vizsgált agy korábbi "tulajdonosa" életében homo- vagy heteroszexuális férfi volt-e. A nemiség különféle altípusainál a kutatók az 1990-es évektől számos jellemző eltérést találtak a heteroszexuálisok agyához képest.
A témára a genetikusok is rávetették magukat, az eredmények azonban ellentmondásosak. A genetikai vizsgálatok menete az, hogy összegyűjtenek olyan családokat, ahol generációról-generációra megjelenik a homoszexualitás, és azokat a kromoszómaszakaszokat kezdik keresgélni, mint tűt a szénakazalban, amelyek ismétlődően jelen vannak a homoszexuális egyedekben. E módszer azonban feltételezi, hogy a homoszexualitás homogén jelenség, de mint láttuk, a homoszexualitás-biszexualitás-heteroszexualitás inkább tűnik folytonos dimenziónak, ami sokféle gén sokféle hatására utal. Keresni tehát a "homoszexualitás génjét" olyan, mint keresni az "intelligencia génjét". És ha azonosítanak is bizonyos géneket, mindig az a kérdés, mit is határoz meg az a gén. Lehet, hogy hormonérzékenységet, lehet, hogy egy agyterület fejlődési ütemét, lehet, hogy egy fontos enzim aktivitását, vagyis távolról sem a homoszexualitás "ki-be" kapcsolóját jelenti egy azonosított gén, hanem csupán egy hajlamosító tényezőt a sok közül. Hiszen még egypetéjű ikreknél sem feltétlen azonos a két, genetikailag teljesen azonos egyed, nemisége. folyt.köv...<o></o>


----------



## Karsay István (2008 Július 14)

*Homoszexualitás és evolúció*<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
A biológiai okok beazonosítása természetesen még nem válasz arra, mi célból alakult ki és maradt fenn évmilliók során a homoszexualitás. A homoszexualitás több okból is rejtély az evolúciókutatás számára. Egyrészt alaptétel, hogy minden, ami hátrányos, az kiszelektálódik, és minden, ami előnyös, az fennmarad és elterjed. További alaptétel, hogy - a szelekció természetéből fakadóan - az számít előnyös tulajdonságnak, ami valamilyen közvetlen vagy közvetett módon növeli az egyed szaporodási képességét, ugyanis egy tulajdonság éppen azáltal lesz egyre gyakoribb egy fajban, hogy az azt a tulajdonságot hordozó egyedeknek több életképes utóda születik. Mármost a homoszexualitás egyik fő jellemzője, hogy a szaporodás ellen "dolgozik", s akkor miféle előnyt jelentene a szaporodás szempontjából? Persze, ahogy az evolúciós gondolkodás fejlődik, mindenféle rafinált elgondolások láttak napvilágot. Mert gondoljunk csak arra, hogy mondjuk a homoszexualitás valójában csak "melléktermék", és azért marad fenn, mert egy fontos más tulajdonsággal jár együtt. Vegyük pl. a schizofréniát, amelynél van genetikai hajlam, és a világ minden táján nagyjából azonos gyakoriságú. Miért nem szelektálódott ki az emberi fajból évmilliók során? Az egyik magyarázat -Timothy Crow, a neves schizofrénia kutató szerint- az, hogy az emberi tudatot és beszédképességet lehetővé tevő génmutációk sajnálatos velejárója a schizofréniának nevezett működészavar. A magam részéről ezt nem tartom valószínűnek, ugyanis évmilliók során lett volna elég idő arra, hogy ettől az "árukapcsolástól" megszabaduljon az emberiség. Sokkal valószínűbb, hogy - mivel a schizofrénia általában a 20-as- 30-as életévben indul, az alacsonyabb átlagéletkorú, korábban szaporodni kezdő őseink esetén a később kialakuló betegség nem akadályozta meg a hibás gént hordozó egyed szaporodását. Homoszexualitás esetén sem világos, miért lenne "melléktermék". <o></o>
*Kinek az előnye?*<o></o>
A helyes okoskodás az evolúciókutatásban ugyanaz, mint a bűnügyi nyomozásban: az alapkérdés mindig az, "kinek áll érdekében". A genetikai kutatások az anyától származó X női nemi kromoszómán találtak gyanúsítható szakaszokat, és a magzati hormonális hatások is az anyában zajlanak. Már pusztán e laza összefüggésekből is arra tippelhetünk, hogy a fiú utód homoszexualitásának az anya a "haszonélvezője". A modern evolúciós felfogás szerint a szaporodási előnyt egy multilevel marketinghez lehet hasonlítani: adott pillanatban kinek hány utódja, unokája, dédunokája, testvére, egyszóval rokona hordozza az ő génjeit. Ez az un. összesített alkalmasság azt mutatja meg, hogy egy előnyös tulajdonságomat hány velem rokon egyed hordozza. A pontszámomat nem csak azzal növelhetem, hogy sok-sok utódot nemzek, hanem azzal is, ha mondjuk valamely génrokonomat hozzásegítem ahhoz, hogy jól házasodjon, és sok utódja legyen. Minden rokonom sikere az én sikerem is. Milyen előnye származhat az anyának fia homoszexualitásából ebben a multilevel szisztémában? Az egyik gyenge lábakon álló feltevés, hogy a homoszexuális egyedek lelkesen fogják gondozni a többi testvért és támogatják a többi rokont, ezzel növelve a "családi génállomány" életképességét és terjedését. De nem bizonyosodott be, hogy a homoszexualitás nagyfokú önzetlenséggel járna. 
De vajon milyen anyák szülnek homoszexuális fiú utódokat? Ray Blanchard figyelt fel először arra a ma már sokszorosan igazolt összefüggésre, hogy az azonos anyától származó fiúk sorában a később születetteknek rohamosan nő az esélyük a homoszexualitásra. Az evolúció nyelvére lefordítva az anyának valamiért érdekében állhat, hogy a születési sorban később következők fiai egyre kevésbé legyenek "férfiak", legalábbis a szaporodás tekintetében. Az itt is felbukkanó "melléktermék" magyarázatot elvethetjük, mert ha elfogadnánk Blanchard magyarázatát, miszerint a homoszexualitás oka az, hogy az anya szervezetében növekvő immun-összeférhetetlenség alakul ki a fiú utódokkal szemben, akkor szem előtt tévesztenénk a fától az erdőt. Hiszen ezzel csak a homoszexualitás egyik biológiai mechanizmusát neveztük nevén, de nem fejtettük meg a hasznát, az értelmét! Hiszen, ha ez előnytelen volna, biztos voltak olyan anyák, akiknek a kisebb fiai kevésbé lettek homoszexuálisokká, akkor ők "terjedtek volna el", és ma már nem létezne a nőkben ez a "homoszexualitást generáló" tulajdonság.<o></o>
*A homoszexualitás "szövetség" elmélete*<o></o>
Számos bizonyítékunk van arra, hogy a korai emberi közösségek kb. 150 fősek voltak, s ha tovább növekedtek, osztódtak, mint a méhcsaládok. Mi történhetett a korai emberközösségekben, amikor egy anyának sorban születtek a fiai? Könnyen előállhatott az a helyzet, hogy a fiúk a szűkös "nőkínálatban" egymás vetélytársaivá váltak, s míg a testvérek egymás püfölték, egy nevető harmadiké lett a szaporodás joga. Hogy lehet "rávenni" a testvéreket, hogy inkább egymás szövetségesei, de legalábbis ne egymás ellenségei legyenek? Úgy, ha a később született fiúk nem akarnak szaporodni. Nincs hátráltató testvér, de ugyanakkor a "férfiúi" képességek (vadászat, fegyverforgatás) továbbra is a család társadalmi dominanciáját szolgálja. A homoszexualitás szövetség elméletét sok tapasztalat igazolja. Az állatvilágban is megfigyelhető, hogy bizony fajoknál, ahol a hímek közti dominancia-sorrend fontos szerepet játszik (pl. majmoknál, oroszlánoknál), hímek közt gyakori a homoszexualitás, mert ez a hímek közötti agressziót kioltja. Sok társadalomban a sikeres domináns férfi mellett, vagy inkább mögött, ott áll egy homoszexuális segítő partner. 
A homoszexualitás csoporton belüli agressziót csökkentő hatása összhangban van a szövetség elmélettel, hiszen az emberiség evolúciójában nagyon fontos szerepet játszottak az összetartó kis csoportok. Ezt bizonyítja a valószínűleg genetikailag kódolt csoporthoz tartozási vágy és az idegengyűlölet együttes léte. 
Persze tudjuk, hogy homoszexuális férfiak nem csak sokadik fiúként születnek. Megfigyelték pl. hogy a II. világháború alatt fogant fiúk közt feltűnően megnőtt a homoszexuálisok aránya. Ez arra utal, hogy a terhesség bizonyos időszaka alatti komoly stressz bizonyos nőket arra hajlamosít, hogy homoszexuális fiú utódokat szüljenek. Talán nem tűnik nagyon erőltetettnek feltenni, hogy -visszaugorva az ősi időkbe - vészterhes időkben olyan férfit szülni, aki szolgálni fogja a közösséget, de nem szít a törzsben viszályt, hosszú távon előnyt jelentett az anyának és családjának. Ha így volna, ez összhangban állna a szövetség hipotézissel.<o></o>
*Homoszexualitás és társadalom*<o></o>
Akárhogy is alakul majd a homoszexualitás jövőbeni evolúciós elmélete, egy biztos: a homoszexualitás és más nemi variánsok evolúciósan kialakult, a heteroszexualitással egyenrangú emberi sajátosságok, nem pedig betegségek, "ferde hajlamok", stb. Mindenféle velük szemben alkalmazott diszkrimináció önkény tehát. Az a keresztényi tanítás, hogy a homoszexualitás azért bűn, mert a szexualitás isteni célja a szaporodás, alapvetően ott bukik meg, hogy a homoszexualitás biológiailag meghatározott jelenség. Következésképen nem erkölcsi kérdés, ahogy heteroszexuális sem elhatározásából lesz valaki. Ha van Isten és homoszexuálisokat is teremtett, rá hivatkozva nem lehet teremtményeit üldözni.<o></o>
 <o></o>


----------



## Puszedliufo (2008 Július 14)

Én a parádén sem voltam...és mivel nem lakom az Andrássy-n, nem is zavart 
Sosem fogom megérteni, hogy nemi beállítottság alapján hogyan lehet az embereket megítélni. Nah, jó, bevallom, én is haragszom pár homoszexuálisra..pl: Darren Hayes-re, mert gyerekkoromban totál odavoltam érte és amikor kiderült, hogy a pasikat szereti, minden reményem elveszett. Tudom, vannak nemi átalakító műtétek, de asszem azt kihagyom  
Szóval, jah...

Azért az én "dobáljuk meg" listám más szempontok alapján áll össze. De ez egy másik történet


----------



## afca (2008 Július 14)

pierre1974 írta:


> puszo:
> A PARADE az milyen felvonulas volt amin millio ember reszt vett,de a csurhe miatt azt sem engedelyezik mo-on...
> itt zurichben aug 9-en lesz a parade,mar nagyon keszulnek ra az emberek,igaz lesznek biztos melegek is,nah de eppen tegnap volt a triatlon itt zurichben es nem zartak ki 2 baratunkat akik melegkent indultak,de nem csak ok voltak melegek hanem meg jp paran...
> az egyik legjobb szorakozas volt,nezni a jo kis pasikat es szurkolni nekik :-DDD


 
Nem szeretnék beleszóllni a vitába.Más miatt irok.Csak azt szeretném kérdezni mivel már többször leiródott,hogy ki a fene az a csürhe?Te is azt irod,,a csürhe miatt nem engedélyezik,,.Tényleg minden hátsó szándék nélkül irok de szeintem nem az a csürhe aki ki mer menni az utcára ....jó tudom nem kell a felesleges törés zúzás de sajnos ilyen is van.
Vagy talán az a csürhe aki más véleménnyel van a melegekről netán más embercsoportokról?Ezek szerint az is csürhe aki a csürhére mondja,hogy csürhe.Ezt most jól megkevertem
Remélem nem értettél félre senkit nem akarok megbántani.Csak én nagyon szimpatizállok azokkal akik ki mernek menni az utcára az igazukért.De elitélem a randalirozókat.
Csak ennyit szerettem vona.


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 14)

a randalirozokra gondoltam...


----------



## Puszedliufo (2008 Július 14)

Nah, látom itt is jönnek a félreérts-hegyek 
Megint rájöttem, miért utáltam meg ezt az egész fórumosdi marhaságot...
Ha valakiket az tesz boldoggá, hogy belekössenek a másik minden szavába, azokat csak szánni tudom...de olvasni már nem akarom többé.

agyő


----------



## Ernoe (2008 Július 14)

Kedves Pieere1974

Te valoban egy mulatságos figura vagy a vulgär szojárásoddal és egy serdülö hajadonra emlékeztetö lelkivilággal.

En a világért sem neveznék senkit kurvának mert az egy jelzö, egy erkölcsi megbélyegzés.
Ezzel ellentétben a prostitutio, gigolonak vagy mätresse-nek lenni egy a közéletben akzeptált tevékenység.
A pincért sem keverem össze a föurral.

Az autodnak természetesen én is örülök, mégha nem is hangzik az elsöre öszintének.

Mondom zavar, hogy olyan hangot ütsz meg velemszemben amivel a barátaidat szoktad kényesztetni.
Emlékeztetlek én nem vagyok a nyuszikád. 

De ne változtass magadon, igy beszéd közben ismerjük meg a legjobban egymás értékrendjét.

Látod a taxis történetböl ugy tünik mindha a veszett nagy sikereidet mégiscsak a farkadnak köszönhetnéd.

Hogy ne tekitsél ellenségnek elmondom, hogy en is szoktam ajándékozni a barátaidnak az AIDs Stiftungon keresztül.


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 14)

Ernoe írta:


> Kedves Pieere1974
> 
> Te valoban egy mulatságos figura vagy a vulgär szojárásoddal és egy serdülö hajadonra emlékeztetö lelkivilággal.
> 
> ...






Maradj nyugodtan a te korosztalyodnal,majd en is keresek egy kepet magamrol az idoszamitas elottrol 
Remelem neked elobb lesz sukseged szivatultetesre mint nekem aids adomanyra  minden jot...


----------



## Ernoe (2008 Július 14)

*Bonjour- Pierre1974

A Stiftungos megjegyzésért elnézést kérek, egy rossz vicc volt. 
Egy kicsit tul-reagáltam. Vicces akartam lenni. Kifogom törölni. 





*


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 14)

Ernoe írta:


> *Bonjour- Pierre1974
> 
> A Stiftungos megjegyzésért elnézést kérek, egy rossz vicc volt.
> Egy kicsit tul-reagáltam. Vicces akartam lenni. Kifogom törölni.
> ...


----------



## siriusB (2008 Július 14)

afca írta:


> Nem szeretnék beleszóllni a vitába.Más miatt irok.Csak azt szeretném kérdezni mivel már többször leiródott,hogy ki a fene az a csürhe?Te is azt irod,,a csürhe miatt nem engedélyezik,,.Tényleg minden hátsó szándék nélkül irok de szeintem nem az a csürhe aki ki mer menni az utcára ....jó tudom nem kell a felesleges törés zúzás de sajnos ilyen is van.
> Vagy talán az a csürhe aki más véleménnyel van a melegekről netán más embercsoportokról?Ezek szerint az is csürhe aki a csürhére mondja,hogy csürhe.Ezt most jól megkevertem
> Remélem nem értettél félre senkit nem akarok megbántani.Csak én nagyon szimpatizállok azokkal akik ki mernek menni az utcára az igazukért.De elitélem a randalirozókat.
> Csak ennyit szerettem vona.



Kedves Afca! A "csürhe" az, aki úgy gondolja hogy neki szíve joga mások ünneplésébe belerondítani, tök mindegy, hogy az nemzeti ünnep, gyász ünnep, melegek ünnepe. Csürhe az, akinek az egyik "illusztris" képviselőjéről a világsajtót bejárta a fotó: nyakában a 3 éves kislányával, kidülledt szemekkel, ordítva, öklét rázza a rendőrök által egész kis helyre összepréselve toporgó felvonulók felé. 

Remélem sikerült "felvilágosítást" adni e szó értelméről.


----------



## siriusB (2008 Július 14)

pierre1974 írta:


> Ernoe írta:
> 
> 
> > *Bonjour- Pierre1974
> ...


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 14)

siriusB írta:


> pierre1974 írta:
> 
> 
> > Tényleg Pierre, Ernő nagyon világos és egyértelmű állásfoglalása etéren köztudomású a CH-n, de gyanítom te nem olvastad azt a cikket, amihez már több mint 100 hozzászólás érkezett. Sajnos nagy bűne, hogy "ami szívén a száján" és nem csomagolja, te meg rögtön felkapod a vizet.:mrgreen:
> ...


----------



## Ernoe (2008 Július 14)

Az elmult napokban sok beszélgetést folytattam a homoszexualitás ellenzöivel.
Most nem a fajtisztaság féltöire gondolok hanem komoly aggodo szülökkel folytatott beszélgetésekre.

A facit többnyire az volt, hogy
ha a szexualitás célja csak részben a nemzés és tulnyomorészt az öröm forrását jelenti,
ha a kielégüléshez minden szerkenytyü és nemüktöl függetlenüli személyek is szoba jöhetnek 
akkor az lenne a legegyszerübb ha mindenki magához nyulna.

Most mi lessz ezzel az "erkölcsi nyomástol" megszabadult szexualitással?

A szülök azért aggodtak, hogy a gyermekük, csak, hogy cool legyen, orgiákat fog rendezni a haverjaival.
A lányok megmaradnak a lányoknál mert azok izlésessebbek. stb.

Egy ilyen pillanatban beleolvasok a pierre irásába amiböl kiderül, hogy a homokos barátok nagyvonaluak.

Es valoban. A homoszexuális körökben még nincs meg az ajánlat-kereslet egyensulya.
(Korábban még rosszabb volt, a zsarolás napirenden volt, a prostitutio igénybevétele volt az egyetlen "ismerkedési" lehetöség.)

A liberalizálás euphorikus fázisban lenditette a homoszexualis köröket, "friss hus" lepi el a piacot, az egészségügyi meggondolások korlátokban tarthatonak tünnek.

Ugy vagyunk mint az alkoholprohibitio feloldása után az USA-ban. 

Egyre több országban házasodhatnak egynemü párok.
Sokan ezt tekintik a legnagyobb katasztofának.

Szerintem ez a létezö legjobb lépés.

*Holnaptol ugyanis az élvezetek felelösséggel lesznek összekötve.*


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 14)

ez igy van...a magyar es kulfoldi meleg barok hemzsegnek a heteroktol,mert egy pasi mindig jobban tudja mi kell a masik pasinak es jobban is csinalja 
nah jo,ez nem ok arra,hogy meleg legyen,de szamtalan heterot ismerek aki bevallotta,hogy min1 x mar volt melegbarban es teremtett is szexualis kapcsolatot ott...
en annak orulnek a legjobban ha ez a meleg tema nem lenne porondon..mindneki elje ugy az eletet ahogy akarja... 
az ajandekozasi reszevel pedig csak anniyt,hogy masnal is van ilyen,csak nem irjak le ilyen nyiltan,plane a hetero csaladoknal ahol jobb moduak elnek..a barati krormben is a baratno egesz nap a penzt szorja a plazaban,az szerinted jobb????
ezert lesznek melegek a pasik,mert s sok rongyrazo cicababa csak mutogatni valo,masra nem hasznalhato mert olyan az agyban mint egy fadarab...
azok a csajok is csak arra valok,hogy jol muatassanak egy autoban vagy egy party-n kiseronek,masra alkalmatlanok es milliokba kerulnek...
ettol fuggetlenul gondolom es ha kulfoldon elsz akkor neked nem ertem miert jelent ekkora problemat az ajandek adasa a szerettunknek?! te is talalkozol a hetero eletben ilyen esetekkel,hogy valaki autot,lakast stb kap ajandekba...
en mar jo ideje egyutt vagyok a baratommal,neki ez a penz semmi 3 havi fizetes,akar en is megvehettem volna ha 4 honapig felre teszem a fizumat,es azt is figyelembe kell venni,hogy az auto ma mar nem luxus cikk,mint ahogy a plazma tv,jobb mobil,stb...
es azt is nezd meg,hogy egy meleg ezerszer jobban el,mert onallo es fuggetlen,nincs senkije akire koltse a penzt,amit keres azzal azt tesz amit akar...
a melegek ezert jobb moduak,no persze csak is az aki nem el fenyuzoen es nem szurja el a fiezeteset,hanem beosztassal gondol a jovore...

igazam van vagy igazam van D


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 14)

bocs,az kimaradt,hogy a singli nok es pasik szinten jobban elnek,kialakult a metrosexualitas ami most dul hazankban es eli aranykorat,plane a fovarosban...
uhhhhhhhh,ernoe ha jol fogalmaznek olyan konyvet irhatnek errol,hogy meg az olvaso is beleremegne.... undorito ez a vilag ugy ahogy van... 
sokszor en is lazadok,de aztan ra kell jonnom,hogy felesleges..en ugy sem tudom megvaltani ezt a vilagot egyedul... 
hetente jarunk a barataimmal a svajci segelyszervezetekhez,segitunk onkentes alapon a ruhakat elosztani,kivalogatni ami megy a raszorulo orszagokba,magyar gyermekeknek tanitok onkentes alapon osztol ujra,most ugye szunet van... szamtalan jotekonysagi rendezvenyen ingyen csinaljuk meg a diszletet,reklamot stb...aids kampanyokon veszunk reszt es tudod mi a legborzasztobb,hogy svajcban irdtalan mennyisegu hiv pozitiv van,ennyivel meg soha nem talalkoztam sehol...de ez megint mas tortenet....uhhhhhhhhhhh,ernoe sokat beszelgethetnenk errol...


----------



## Ernoe (2008 Július 15)

Kedves Pierre1974

Ügye nem haragszol ha én ellentmondani járok ide és nem puszilkodni.

Nos ahogy irod a szexualis örömökhöz vezetö legjobb utat rationálisan is megtalálhatjuk.



> "egy pasi mindig jobban tudja mi kell a masik pasinak es jobban is csinalja"



Szoval nemcsak genetikus alapokon nyugszik a párválasztás. Hm..
Ez belepasszol abba a felmérésbe amit hallottam, hogy az emberek többsége biszexualis hajlamokkal rendelkezik.

A részletekbe elmerülve feltünik nekem, hogy valoban a férfiak klitoriszát egy penisszel könnyü elérni, 
mig a nöknek ehez az ujukat kell igénybevenni. 
Ez azonban sok piszokkal jár mert csak hátulrol lehet hozzáférni. 

Hogy a rubel csak ugy gurul homoszexualis körökben azt ismerjük a sajtobol.
Néha még a kutyusok is örökölnek egy-két milliot. 

Kár, hogy a gazdi nem tudott megalkudni az utcafiuval. 








Itt mindenki kedvelte a Moshammert. 
Öszintén mondom egy tragédia de ugy látszik ez a milieu-vel jár.


----------



## Ernoe (2008 Július 15)

Kiváncsian várom, hogy menyi azonosnemü fog a következö évben Magyarországon házasodni.
A heteoknak sem volt könyü az elmult évszázadban, egy komprimitálás és máris kénytelenek voltak az oltárhoz menni.

Lehet, hogy a Party-Löwe Pierre1974 is egyszer abbahagyja a Butterfly életet és begubodzik a házaság szük keretei mögé?

Az örömházak ezzel nem fognak megszünni de talán stabilizálodik a társadalom.

Adja Isten.

("Legy oly kedves kincsem és add ide a hajszáritot")


----------



## Hajma (2008 Július 15)

Hidegen hagy a nemi identitás! Csak ne kérkedjenek vele és ne mutassanak rossz példát az ifjuságnak.
Én heteró voltam, vagyok és REMÉLEM az is maradok


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 15)

Ernoe írta:


> Kiváncsian várom, hogy menyi azonosnemü fog a következö évben Magyarországon házasodni.
> A heteoknak sem volt könyü az elmult évszázadban, egy komprimitálás és máris kénytelenek voltak az oltárhoz menni.
> 
> Lehet, hogy a Party-Löwe Pierre1974 is egyszer abbahagyja a Butterfly életet és begubodzik a házaság szük keretei mögé?
> ...


----------



## gabocza64 (2008 Július 15)

Hajma írta:


> Én heteró voltam, vagyok és REMÉLEM az is maradok


 
Én is remélem


----------



## siriusB (2008 Július 15)

gabocza64 írta:


> Én is remélem



Ezt a pechet Hajma, felismertek?...


----------



## n3whous3 (2008 Július 15)

-.-


----------



## borsky (2008 Július 21)

Sziasztok,

uj tag vagyok es csak bongeszgetek itt a forumokon. Meglep es orulok, hogy mennyire kulturalt a hangvetel es magasszinvonalu a vita. 
Azert kukkantottam be ide, mert a napokban egy Mo-i szelsojobb foruman (barikad.hu) hasonlo temaban vitaztak a resztvevok es azt kell mondjam hogy elkeserito stilusban es tajekozatlansaggal. Az apropot az adta egyebkent szamomra, hogy par hete volt Bp-en a meleg meltosag felvonulas amit eros rendori jelenlet mellett is egy kemeny mag dobalassal es egyeb modon igyekezett megzavarni. A szelsojobb forumosai szerint ez igy rendjen is van, mert a buziknak semmi keresnivalojuk az utcan, stb. 
Szomoru.


----------



## siriusB (2008 Július 21)

borsky írta:


> Sziasztok,
> 
> uj tag vagyok es csak bongeszgetek itt a forumokon. Meglep es orulok, hogy mennyire kulturalt a hangvetel es magasszinvonalu a vita.
> Azert kukkantottam be ide, mert a napokban egy Mo-i szelsojobb foruman (barikad.hu) hasonlo temaban vitaztak a resztvevok es azt kell mondjam hogy elkeserito stilusban es tajekozatlansaggal. Az apropot az adta egyebkent szamomra, hogy par hete volt Bp-en a meleg meltosag felvonulas amit eros rendori jelenlet mellett is egy kemeny mag dobalassal es egyeb modon igyekezett megzavarni. A szelsojobb forumosai szerint ez igy rendjen is van, mert a buziknak semmi keresnivalojuk az utcan, stb.
> Szomoru.



Ránk, magyarokra nézve szomorú, hogy ilyen mélyre süllyedtünk, pedig a történelmi múltunk nem erre predesztinálná ezt a népet. Én azt hittem, amikor a rendszerváltás bekövetkezett, hogy milyen jó lesz, ismét megmutathatjuk a világnak: mi Európához tartoztunk mindig és európaiak is maradtunk. Ehelyett azt érzem, hogy egyre nagyobb a sötétség és egyre több a buta ember. Régen, az átkosban ez az alja népség nem látszódott, mert nem mertek hangoskodni. Ma ők vonulnak, ordibálnak, dobálóznak és gyujtogatnak. Nekünk sajnos ezt hozta a szabadság és a demokrácia és nincs a kezünkben semmi, amivel védekezni tudnánk. A csend ezeknek nem ellenfél.


----------



## Pufi (2008 Július 21)

*jgg*

Ennek a sirásnak nincs értelme, de van ellenszere. Aktivizálni kell az embereket - pontosan a józanságukra appelállva - hisz ők vannak többen. Orbán mester most biztosan kényelmesen hátradől, hogy mű elkészült és működik. Mert ő vitte ki a csürhét az utcára és ő nem tudja most visszahozni sőt abban érdekelt, hogy maradjanak ott addig amig majd ő bevonul Horthy Miklós fehér lován és akkor ad két pofont nekik és ennyi. Hiszi Viki.
A játék azonban túl jól sikerült. Ma már fals állásponton van az Alkotmány Biróság, beijedt az Ügyészség és a Biróság. A rendőröket Morvai Krisztina gyalázza és akkor szabadon repül a tojás, de ma már a kockakő és a Molotov koktél is. Nesze neked szép újvilág.
S akkor jönnek a melegek, akik békésen vonulgatnak évekóta. Lehet velük szimpatizálni avagy elutasitani, de megverni? Emberek, ha maradt még ilyen, merre megy az az ország amit hazánknak vallunk?
Na most kell mondani: Isten óvja Magyarországot!


----------



## afca (2008 Július 21)

Pufi egyetértek azzal amit irtál.De mindenki csürhézik és lehet egyszer majd a csürhe hajtja ki a népnek.....


----------



## b.p. (2008 Július 21)

Pufi írta:


> Ennek a sirásnak nincs értelme, de van ellenszere. Aktivizálni kell az embereket - pontosan a józanságukra appelállva - hisz ők vannak többen. Orbán mester most biztosan kényelmesen hátradől, hogy mű elkészült és működik. Mert ő vitte ki a csürhét az utcára és ő nem tudja most visszahozni sőt abban érdekelt, hogy maradjanak ott addig amig majd ő bevonul Horthy Miklós fehér lován és akkor ad két pofont nekik és ennyi. Hiszi Viki.
> A játék azonban túl jól sikerült. Ma már fals állásponton van az Alkotmány Biróság, beijedt az Ügyészség és a Biróság. A rendőröket Morvai Krisztina gyalázza és akkor szabadon repül a tojás, de ma már a kockakő és a Molotov koktél is. Nesze neked szép újvilág.
> S akkor jönnek a melegek, akik békésen vonulgatnak évekóta. Lehet velük szimpatizálni avagy elutasitani, de megverni? Emberek, ha maradt még ilyen, merre megy az az ország amit hazánknak vallunk?
> Na most kell mondani: Isten óvja Magyarországot!


 
Pufi, rettenetes, úgy, ahogyan mondod. DE
1. Mi a csudát tudok én a többi csendes, békés emberrel együtt csinálni? Kimenjek a tüntetésre és fogjam le szelíd mosollyal a tojást hajítani készülő kezet? Állítsam meg a tomboló barmot, hogy nade kedves fiatalember, hát ezt tanulta az oviban, meg otthon? Ezeknek az emberi jogai valahogy túllépték az én izlésem kereteit, és csak emberi jogokat korlátozó törvényekkel lehetne megállítani őket. Az meg snassz Európában. 
2. Aki az utcán renitenskedik, az állítólag (arcmemóriával rendelkező emberek állítják) az renitenskedik a focimeccseken és minden utcai tüntetésen. Tehát az lenne a helyzet, hogy tízmillióból van mondjuk 1000, aki viszi a prímet és gerjeszti a hangulatot. A sajtó meg fújja, fújja, mint a fényes szellők annak idején, emberi jogokat emleget, meg véleménnyilvánításról papol, a rendőr meg először végigsorolja magában, hogy mit szabad neki, meg mit nem, utána cselekszik. Ha későn cselekszik, hát későn cselekszik, abból akkora baja nem lehet...
Szóval elég kevesen vannak, úgy gondolom, csak a hangerejük és a publicitásuk olyan, mintha tízmillióan lennének.



afca írta:


> Pufi egyetértek azzal amit irtál.De mindenki csürhézik és lehet egyszer majd a csürhe hajtja ki a népnek.....


 
Nem tudom, Afca! Nem tudom, hogy mire lenne szükségem, amit ilyen áron, ilyen eszközökkel kellene kihajtani. Ezekkel az emberekkel semmilyen szinten, semmilyen formában nem vállalok közösséget. 
Te is olvastad azt az oldalt, amit itt nem illendő megnevezni. Tudod, ahol a tojások preparálását ismertették. Az egyik érv úgy szólt, nyugodtan dobálják az így-úgy preparált tojásokat, amik sérülést okoznak, ha találnak, mert a sok rendes tojást dobáló közül nem látszik, ki dobta a preparáltat. Hányinger. Sunyiság.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 21)

b.p. írta:


> Nem tudom, Afca! Nem tudom, hogy mire lenne szükségem, amit ilyen áron, ilyen eszközökkel kellene kihajtani. Ezekkel az emberekkel semmilyen szinten, semmilyen formában nem vállalok közösséget.
> Te is olvastad azt az oldalt, amit itt nem illendő megnevezni. Tudod, ahol a tojások preparálását ismertették. Az egyik érv úgy szólt, nyugodtan dobálják az így-úgy preparált tojásokat, amik sérülést okoznak, ha találnak, mert a sok rendes tojást dobáló közül nem látszik, ki dobta a preparáltat. Hányinger. Sunyiság.


 
Való igaz.Nincs is miért védeni az ilyeneket.De aki ki mer menni az utcára,,nem randalirozni és dobálózni,,le a kalappal előtte.Viszont az úgynevezett nem csőcselék meg ki sem mer menni kiállni a jobbért.Most nem a meleg felvonulásra gondoltam.
Az hogy dobálóznak meg randaliroznak?Köszönjék meg a politikusaiknak.Meg kell nézni kik politizállnak ma Magyarországon.Szégyent hoznak az országra.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Július 21)

afca írta:


> Való igaz.Nincs is miért védeni az ilyeneket.De aki ki mer menni az utcára,,nem randalirozni és dobálózni,,le a kalappal előtte.Viszont az úgynevezett nem csőcselék meg ki sem mer menni kiállni a jobbért.Most nem a meleg felvonulásra gondoltam.
> Az hogy dobálóznak meg randaliroznak?Köszönjék meg a politikusaiknak.*Meg kell nézni kik politizállnak ma Magyarországon.Szégyent hoznak az országra.*


*Ebben teljes mértékben egyetértünk. A választási lehetőség: vesén rúgjanak, vagy a gyomromba öklözzenek bele. *


----------



## Ernoe (2008 Július 21)

Kedves afca

Ugy látom neked még mindig az az érzésed mindha minden "fentröl" lenne diktálva.

Amig felnem fogjuk, hogy egy társadalombam más erök is léteznek mint kormány és adofizetö addig mindig is "rabok" maradunk.







Rabok a saját szüklátokörünknek.


----------



## ajemsztyupid (2008 Július 21)

Sajnos ma Magyarországon a másság elfogadása még nagyon gyerekcipőben jár. És nem csak a homoszexuálisokra gondolok, hanem vonatkozik ez a nemzetiségiekre vagy a fogyatékosokra is. Ehhez szerintem a mi nemzedékünknek ki kell halnia.


----------



## siriusB (2008 Július 21)

ajemsztyupid írta:


> Sajnos ma Magyarországon a másság elfogadása még nagyon gyerekcipőben jár. És nem csak a homoszexuálisokra gondolok, hanem vonatkozik ez a nemzetiségiekre vagy a fogyatékosokra is. Ehhez szerintem a mi nemzedékünknek ki kell halnia.



Nem kellene kihalnia, csak az eszét kellene _használni_ a _mi_ nemzedékünknek és még olyan nagyon megerőltetnie sem kellene, csak használni!


----------



## masika007 (2008 Július 23)

Érdekes szöveg,bár engem ez a téma nem vonz.



csocsike írta:


> Laura Schessinger amerikai rádiós műsorvezető egy lelki tanácsadó műsort
> vezet. Mint buzgó keresztyén, nemrég kijelentette, hogy a homoszexualitás
> megbocsáthatatlan bűn, *MERT* Leviticus (azaz Mozes harmadik könyve) 18:22
> szerint utálatos az.
> ...


----------



## siriusB (2008 Július 23)

Pierre, ha benézel, akkor megkérlek add le a szavazatodat ezen a linken: http://www.hirszerzo.hu/cikkr.turbomagyarorszag_szepe_2008_-_az_elso_selejtezo.73568.html

Én még "vacilálok" egy kicsit: vagy ő (nagyon guszta, hogy így törődik magával és nem csak a fejét borotválja...)






vagy inkább ő lesz?






a kis "hajasbaba".


----------



## gkildi (2008 Július 23)

Így leszünk Európa?
Máshol a melegfelvonulások békében zajlanak, nálunk mindegy, hogy politikai nemi vallási a másság, azt gyűlölik.


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 23)

sirius...szavaztam :-D
nalam a Luzerné Vörös Szopoeuridikul volt a nyero :-D
8.rajtszamu versenyzo,bar sokaig gondolkodtam,hogy a vasaltbörü miss kisnyugdijast tegyem-e nyero pozicioba


----------



## b.p. (2008 Július 23)

siriusB írta:


> Pierre, ha benézel, akkor megkérlek add le a szavazatodat ezen a linken: http://www.hirszerzo.hu/cikkr.turbomagyarorszag_szepe_2008_-_az_elso_selejtezo.73568.html
> 
> Én még "vacilálok" egy kicsit: vagy ő (nagyon guszta, hogy így törődik magával és nem csak a fejét borotválja...)
> 
> ...


 
Engem nem kért a kutya sem, mégis levoksoltam. A 8 lehetséges jelölt közül nekem ez a nyílttekintetű, ápolt, bizalomgerjesztő magyar úr nyitotta meg a voksolókámat!


----------



## siriusB (2008 Július 24)

b.p. írta:


> Engem nem kért a kutya sem, mégis levoksoltam. A 8 lehetséges jelölt közül nekem ez a nyílttekintetű, ápolt, bizalomgerjesztő magyar úr nyitotta meg a voksolókámat!



Itt a következő forduló. Az én jelöltem az összes közül a legszebb és a legértelmesebb.

Íme: 








Hogy örülnének az Árpádházi királyaink, hogy ma már a kutyák is bokáig árpádsávosban járnak.:mrgreen:​


----------



## afca (2008 Július 24)

Megnéztem és tetszett.Szeretném kommentálni,hogy szerintem kik talállhatták ki ezt a szavazást de nem teszem.Csak azért nem mert tetszik ez a topic és nem szeretném magamat ....... miatt kizáratni.


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 24)

Mar majdnem azt hittem,hogy a melegek talaltak ki :-D
A nem melegek ezerszer jobban utaljak ezt a _*fajt *_aki ilyen cselekedetre kepes 

csok...


----------



## afca (2008 Július 24)

pierre1974 írta:


> Mar majdnem azt hittem,hogy a melegek talaltak ki :-D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 24)

igy van... en mar a felvonulas elott elhatarolodtam ettol :-D
Majd ha az orszag felnott egy ilyen rendezvenyhez es a szinvonala is megkozeliti akar a zurichi,berlini,kolni stb hasonlo felvonulasokat akkor majd elmegyek ra..egyebkent sokan nem tudjak az itt forumozok kozul,hogy mit is takar valojaban a vilag tobbi orszagaban CSD-nek hivott felvonulas!
Ime egy rovid magyarazat!

_*
MI IS AZ A MELEG BÜSZKESÉG NAPJA? 

A másságukat nyíltan vállalók és szimpatizánsaik, liberális szervezetek a felvonulással az 1969-es amerikai Stonewall-i lázadásra

 emlékeznek, amikor egy meleg klub látogatói törvényeket felrúgva szembeszálltak a rendőrséggel.

A meleg büszkeség napja (Gay Pride Day) a meleg mozgalom kezdeteként számon tartott 1969. június 27-i New York-i Stonewall-lázadásnak állít emléket, amikor egy meleg klub látogatói megelégelték a hatóságok állandó zaklatásait és szembeszálltak a rendőrséggel. Először 1970. június 29-én szervezték meg New Yorkban a Christopher Street Gay Liberation Day (Christopher utcai Meleg Felszabadulás Nap) felvonulást. Az azóta parádé-sorozattá vált emlékmenetet ma már a nyugati világ minden jelentős nagyvárosában megtartják.

Az évek folyamán a felvonulás kulturális és politikai fesztivállá terebélyesedett. A Meleg Büszkeség Napi felvonulást Magyarországon 1997. szeptember 6-án rendezték meg először. Tavaly a budapesti felvonulást tojásokkal, kövekkel, és homokkal töltött zacskókkal dobálták meg, majd a vonulást követően több embert bántalmaztak. Idén sokkal intenzívebb és durvább támadást intéztek a felvonulók ellen, a rendőrség könnygázt és vízágyút is bevetett az ellentüntetők megfékezésére. Az összecsapásokban több civil és nyolc rendőr sérült meg.

Szombaton Kölnben a melegek hagyományos Christopher Street Day parádéján több tízezer homoszexuális és leszbikus vonult fel, atrocitásra nem került sor. A múlt hét végén Berlinben immár 30. alkalommal rendezték meg a melegek felvonulását, amelynek több százezer résztvevője volt.

Mind a kölni, mind az elmúlt heti berlini felvonulás Európa legnagyobb melegfelvonulásai közé tartozik.

Londonban szinte a népünnepély hangulatát öltötte a szombati melegfelvonulás, ahol minden eddiginél többen, óvatos becslések szerint is félmillióan vettek részt. A fő menet az Oxford Circustől haladt a híres Trafalgar-térre, ahol legalább 100 ezren gyűltek össze. A Nelson-szobor tövében kirakodóvásár, különböző társadalmi szervezetek pavilonjainak százai várták a részvevőket, és hatalmas koncertsorozat is volt szinte egész nap.
*_


----------



## fishes (2008 Július 25)

Én úgy vagyok vele mindenki csinálja a jó izlés határain belül ami neki tetszik.
Bántani aztán lehetne mindenkit. Nem nött még fel az ország többsége az ilyen rendezvényekhez


----------



## siriusB (2008 Július 25)

afca írta:


> pierre1974 írta:
> 
> 
> > Mar majdnem azt hittem,hogy a melegek talaltak ki :-D
> ...


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 25)

Ha emlekeztek ra,kb 2 honapja vitaztunk azon,hogy a melegek mennyire fontosak egy egy vallalkozas uzletpolitikajaban... 

Ime egy cikk,ami szinten ezt tamasztja ala... A felvilagosultabbak mar tudjak,mit hozhat nekik bevetelben... 


<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="420"><tbody><tr valign="top"> <td colspan="2">



</td><td>
</td></tr> <tr valign="top"> <td colspan="2">A környező országok is rámozdultak a melegturizmusra</td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td>2008-07-23 14:52:17</td><td align="right">
</td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="2">San Francisco, Montreal, Barcelona, Párizs és Torontó csak néhány a világ legkeresettebb melegbarát úti céljai közül, ahová évente dollármilliókat visznek, és dollármilliókat költenek a meleg turisták.
</td></tr><tr></tr><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td colspan="2">A régióban is érzik a lehetőségeket a melegturizmusban: Szlovéniában meleg turizmus fellendülését elősegítő beruházókkal tárgyalnak, Berlinben meleg szállodát nyitnak, Ankarában turisztikai irodák hálózatot építenek, és portált fejlesztenek, hogy még inkább vonzóbbá tegyék városukat a meleg párok számára. Magyarország ebben a versenyben egyelőre labdába sem rúghat.*Barcelona*
A mássággal élők integrációját elősegítő kezdeményezések életre hívója a közismertem melegbarát spanyol város, Barcelona. Idén tavasszal a Pink Corner, vagyis az európai melegturizmust bemutató pavilon felavatásával nyílt meg Barcelonában a Katalóniai Nemzetközi Turisztikai Szalon. Az 1200 négyzetméteres Pink Corner-t a meleg turizmusnak szentelt legnagyobb európai idegenforgalmi kiállításként emlegetik. A kiállító 50 cég köztük az Axel hálózat, a Coordinadora Gay-Lesbiana, a baszkföldi, Kanári-szigeteki, ibizai, barcelonai és koppenhágai turistairodák általános, és a melegek számára fontos információkkal szolgáló kiadványokkal, és vakációcsomagokkal vonult föl.
A katalán nagyvárost jelenleg a napokban kezdődő Eurogames tartja lázban. European Gay & Lesbian Sport Federation (EGLSF) július 24-27. között rendezi meg immár 12-ik alkalommal a szexuális mássággal élők nemzetközi tornáját. Az Eurogames játékokat idén is az 1992-es barcelonai olimpiai játékok helyszínén bonyolítják, 28 sportág versenyzőinek szereplésével. Többek közt aerobik, tollas, szinkronúszás, vitorlázás, vízilabda, birkózás, golf, számokban regisztráltak a versenyzők. A különösen látványosnak ígérkező nyitóceremóniára mindössze 15 euró a belépő. 
Barcelonában a verseny idején a legtöbben az Axel Hotelban igyekeznének szállást foglalni, ami a tavalyi évben a tekintélyes The Out Traveler magazintól megkapta a "Best Gay Hotel in the World" címet.
*Horvátország*
Lassú átmenet jellemzi a horvát települések hozzáállását a meleg turizmushoz. Az apartman és panzió tulajdonosok a helybéliekkel együtt évről-évre megszerzett tapasztalatok alapján, mára egyre inkább elfogadóbbak a szexuális mássággal élőkkel szemben. Ma már szinte minden üdülővárosban találhatók naturista strandok, és melegek által is látogatott lokálok.
Zadarban a Puntamika naturist beach-en, vagy Sibeniktől alig 10 km-re található Zablace gay beach-en és a mellette található Solaris kempingben nem vetnek rosszalló pillantásokat a melegekre. Splitben a Metropolis diszkót keresik a legtöbben főleg a diszkrét és a kulturált szórakozási lehetőségek miatt.
Splitben egyébként számos kávéház és étterem készül a meleg vendégek kiszolgálására. Ilyen például az egy leszbikus pár által tulajdonolt Getto Club. Ugyanilyen népszerű a Dosud 6 Club, és a Klub Svjetskih Putnika a belvárosban a Nemzeti Színház mögött. Makarska, Korcula, Dubrovnik mellett a kiemelten kedvelt meleg úti cél Lokrum szigete is. 
*Berlin*
A 3,5 milliós legnagyobb német városnak, Berlinnek hetedik éve homoszexualitását nyíltan vállaló, szociáldemokrata kormányzó főpolgármestere van, az 55 esztendős Klaus Wowereit személyében , aki a kulturális szenátus munkáját is irányítja. Többek közt az ő segítségével jöttek létre olyan városfejlesztések és beruházások, amelyek a bohém negyedeket (Schöneberg, Kreuzberg és Prenzlauer Berg) igazán népszerűvé tették. Mindezek hatására Barcelona, Buenos Aires után az Axel melegbarát szállodalánc harmadik egysége Berlinben nyitotta meg szobáit a turisták előtt.
A közelmúltban átadott nyolcvanhét szobás szálloda 13 millió eurós költséggel a Schöneberg kerületben épült föl, a híres KaDeWe áruház és a világmárkák bevásárló utcájaként ismert a Kurfürstendamm mellett. A legegyszerűbb szállodai szobáktól a luxuslakosztályokig, elegáns étteremmel, koktélbárral, törökfürdővel és tetőterasszal is kényezteti majd Berlin nyugati felében a bel- és külföldi vendégeket. Kétágyas szobák ára éjszakánként 150-220 euró között mozognak.
Nem véletlen a homoszexuálisokra specializálódott Axel szállodalánc helyválasztása: Berlin már a múlt század elején a saját nemükhöz vonzódó nők és férfiak Mekkája volt. Ez a tradíció folytatódott a háború után megosztott, majd 1961-től fallal-szögesdróttal körülvett Nyugat-Berlinben. Nyugat-Németországból is tömegesen települtek át a különleges státuszú szigetvárosba a melegek. 
*Ankara*
Törökországban főleg online módon szerveződik a melegközösségek élete, és külföldi turisták informálása. Törökország olyan muszlim ország, ahol a homoszexualitás elfogadott dolog és nem ütközik törvénybe sok más hasonló vallású országgal szemben. Ezt főleg Törökország egyedi történelmi és kulturális gyökereire vezetik vissza.
Az öt hivatalos meleg website-on 2-3 fős városvezetést, fürdőlátogatást, esti programokat, szállást, és rengeteg programot kínálnak. A török fővárosban ugyan vannak külön meleg bárok, de a szórakozóhelyek nagy részében vegyesen szórakoznak is és ismerkednek a vendégek. A legnépszerűbb találkahely a Taksim tér és a Cihangir negyed.
*Szlovénia*
Szlovéniában a turizmus az elmúlt években lendült igazán nagyot, és ezzel egy időben a városvezetés is felismerte a melegturizmusban rejlő lehetőségeket. Ljubljanában jelenleg a Bank of Toursim Potentials in Slovenia (BTPS) segít a turisztikai fejlesztésekre szánt összegek elkülönítésében. A befektetők és a városvezetés szándékai megegyeznek a Pink Turizmus fejlesztését illetően, és jelenleg az egyes projektek volumenéről folyik a diskurzus.
Az évente megrendezett ljubljanai Gay Pride-on rendszeresen részt vesznek ismert közszereplők, parlamenti képviselők, eu-s tisztségviselők és diplomaták. 
*Ausztria*
A bécsi közéletben mindig is szerepet játszottak és vállaltak a homoszexuálisok, így a lakosság és közvélemény számára elfogadott a Pink Turizmus jelensége is. Az osztrákok történelmi alakjaikat tetteikben igyekeznek megítélni, ezért Savoyai Jenő herceg, mint császári hadvezér, az bécsi Operaház két építésze Eduard van der Nüll, és Sicard von Sicardsburg, valamint Franz Schubert zeneszerző és librettistája Johann Baptist Mayerhofer szexuális beállítottsága senkit sem érdekel. Manapság bécsi melegközösségek ugyanilyen felszabadultan és fenyegetettségektől mentesen élik a mindennapjaikat.
Főleg a háromszintes lila színű tömbben, a Rosa Lila Villában szerveződik a legtöbb összejövetel. A Linke Wienzeile 102-es szám alatt tematikusan elkülönülő termek állnak az érdeklődök rendelkezésére. A meleg turisták körében is ismert ez a hely, hiszen a földszinti Willendorf kávéházban minden hasznos infó beszerezhető. A közeli Villa Linke Wienzeile-t, a Café Savoy-t, a Felixx-et, a Mango bárt, a Nightshiftet és Eagle Viennát illetve a Kaiserbründl szaunát keresik a legtöbben a meleg turisták közül.
*Budapest*
Az utóbbi hónapokban három holland meleg magazin újságírója járt Budapesten a Magyar Turizmus Zrt. szervezésében. Az egyéni sajtóutak nyomán a GayKrant, a Squeeze és a Winq magazinokban összesen 60 ezer példányban jelentek meg invitáló sorok. 
A cikkek bemutatják a kedvelt meleg bárokat, klubokat, néhány modern, magasabb kategóriájú szállodát és a budapesti fürdőket. A GayKrant újságírója, aki 2007 decemberében részt vett a Rudas fürdőben rendezett Cinetrip-en a beszámolójában részletesen mesél élményeiről. A megjelent cikkekben ajánlják még Budapest trendi kávézóit, a bevásárló utcák és plázák híres divatmárkáinak üzleteit és minden mást, ami Budapestre csábíthatja a holland melegeket.
Igaz az élménybeszámolók kitűnő reklámot biztosítanak a budapesti városlátogatásoknak, de az egy hónappal ezelőtti büszkeségnapi felvonulás eseményeiről készített felvételek, elriasztották a turistákat. Az atrocitásokkal egy időben sorra mondták vissza a foglalásokat, Budapest egyik kedvelt melegbarát szállodájában. 
Szakértők szerint továbbra is megalapozottak azok a félelmek, hogy a büszkeségnapi felvonulás eseményei miatta melegekkel szolidáris, de magukat heteroszexuálisnak valló német, svéd, angol, és holland utazók száma is jelentősen megcsappanhat a fővárosban.A szemléletváltás nemcsak a főváros nemzetközi presztízsének visszaszerzése érdekében lenne fontos, hanem főleg azért, mert a "Pink Turizmus" a tapasztalatok szerint a külföldi turisztikai befektetések 6-9 százalékos növekedését és a hazai turizmus akár 8-10 százalékos fellendülését is jelenthetné.

</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Neduddghii (2008 Július 26)

pierre1974 írta:


> Ha emlekeztek ra,kb 2 honapja vitaztunk azon,hogy a melegek mennyire fontosak egy egy vallalkozas uzletpolitikajaban...
> 
> Ime egy cikk,ami szinten ezt tamasztja ala... A felvilagosultabbak mar tudjak,mit hozhat nekik bevetelben...
> 
> ...


----------



## siriusB (2008 Július 26)

Kedves Neduddghi!

Kit idéztél és honnan? Megtennéd, hogy beírod? Ebben a témában jó ha tudja az ember, kinek az agyában fogant meg a "gondolat".


----------



## Melitta (2008 Július 26)

Neduddghii írta:


> pierre1974 írta:
> 
> 
> > Ha emlekeztek ra,kb 2 honapja vitaztunk azon,hogy a melegek mennyire fontosak egy egy vallalkozas uzletpolitikajaban...
> ...


----------



## Neduddghii (2008 Július 26)

Melitta írta:


> Neduddghii;990032
> Neolib? szajtepes? hihetetlen hogy ennyi oldal amennyit itt leirtunk ez maradt meg osszegzeskent.
> A Fesztivalon reszvevo /igen a jogaikert az elfogadukert a egyenlo banasmodert vonulnak fel.
> A nezelodok a media a politikusok es a normalis emberek akik elmennek ilyen rendezvenyre elsosorban tamogatjak es nyilvanosan is hirdetik a tollarenciat nem beszelve egy latvanyosag es erdekes egy szorakoztato rendezveny.
> ...


----------



## Judith (2008 Július 26)

_(Itt a buzisag felkarolasanak celja a hagyomanyos kereszteny-csaladi ertekek es az azok menten kibontakozo nemzeti erzuletek eltiprasa a kisebbseg (egha megoly gatlastalan es erkolcstelen is az a kereszteny eszmerendszer menten) felmagasztalasa a tobbseggel szemben, az elitizmus sulykolasa... A natur, erkolcsi gatlasoktol mentes penz/haszon-kozpontu vilagkep reklamozasara)_

_Nahát, hogy egyesek mennyire félre értelmezik a "keresztény" türelmet! Jézus, szerintem most nagyon haragudna, hogy a nevében ilyen töménytelen ostobaságokat mondanak és cselekednek. 


_


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 26)

Neduddghii !

Pont te lazadsz,amikor canadaban ez mar regota elfogadott es koztudott dolog,azt hittem ott minden ember olyan mint a filmekben,en azt hittem nalatok a tolerancia minden emberben alapkovetelmeny,igaz eddig csak Te vagy az egyetlen akinel ez a szo nem ismert,az is igaz,hogy kell mindig egy kakukktojas 
Olvasd el a 649-es hozzaszolast...
En eddig barmilyen meleg temaju filmet lattam,mindenhol Kanadat ugy emlitik,hogy a melegeknek azonos jogaik vannak...
Az pedig,hogy kulon uzletek,hotelek nyilnak a reszukre nem ertem neked miert baj???
A vilag sajnos ilyen,az emberek szeretik a penzt es ezert mindent megtesznek,ha mar egy vallalkozast uzemeltet vagy befektet penzt akkor azt szeretne ha meg is terulne a befektetese es ehhez fel kell merni a vasarlo vagy fogyaszto erot...
Van aki a cukorbetegekre orientalodik,van aki a vegtaghianyos emberekre es arul minden fele eszkozt,van aki a halottakra epiti a vallalkozasast es arul extremebb kegyeleti dolgokat,van akinek eleg az ezust van akinek az arany kell..nem vagyunk egyformak..a cikk amin te felhuztad magad,csupan bemutatja,hogy a kornyezo orszagok mikent fogadjak a meleg turistakat..es ha tudni szeretned,nyilvan en is ott koltom el a penzem ahol tudom,melegbarat uzlet,hotel,etterem stb...
Ugy ahogy mas csoportok osszetartanak,a melegek is sziovesebben mennek oda ahol a penzukert megfelelo banasmodot kapnak es nem tojaszaport valamint a TEEEEEEEEEEE ALTALAD HASZNALT ES SZAMODRA IGEN IZGATO BUZIZAST kapjak meg megszolitaskent...
TE HETERO-HOMOFOB!!!!!!!!!! 
meg jo,hogy a billentyuim be vannak idomitva,hogy nem irhatok szebb kifejezest,de tudnalak illetni par jelzovel...
Remelem a csaladodban is lesz vagy van BUZI es jovele egy asztalnal ulni es eves kozben ugy szolitani: BUZIKAM JO VOLT A ZABALNIVALO?!
<script type="text/javascript">vbmenu_register("postmenu_990599", true); </script>


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 26)

*Budapest elveszítheti a meleg turistákat*

[origo]2008. 07. 17., 12:37Utolsó módosítás: 2008. 07. 18., 17:07<script type="text/javascript"> var strModDate = '2008. 07. 18., 17:07'; if (strModDate.substr(16,1) == ':') strModDate = strModDate.substr(0,15) + '0' + strModDate.substr(15,strModDate.length); var strNowDate = '2008. 07. 26., 19:18'; var diffYears; //var diffMonths; var diffDays; function dateDiff() { date1 = new Date(); date2 = new Date(); diff = new Date(); date1temp = new Date(strModDate.substr(0,4),(strModDate.substr(6,2) - 1).toString(),strModDate.substr(10,2),strModDate.substr(15,2),strModDate.substr(18,2),00); date1.setTime(date1temp.getTime()); date2temp = new Date(strNowDate.substr(0,4),(strNowDate.substr(6,2) - 1).toString(),strNowDate.substr(10,2),strNowDate.substr(15,2),strNowDate.substr(18,2),00); date2.setTime(date2temp.getTime()); // sets difference date to difference of first date and second date diff.setTime(Math.abs(date1.getTime() - date2.getTime())); timediff = diff.getTime(); weeks = Math.floor(timediff / (1000 * 60 * 60 * 24 * 7)); timediff -= weeks * (1000 * 60 * 60 * 24 * 7); days = Math.floor(timediff / (1000 * 60 * 60 * 24)); timediff -= days * (1000 * 60 * 60 * 24); hours = Math.floor(timediff / (1000 * 60 * 60)); timediff -= hours * (1000 * 60 * 60); mins = Math.floor(timediff / (1000 * 60)); timediff -= mins * (1000 * 60); secs = Math.floor(timediff / 1000); timediff -= secs * 1000; //alert (weeks + " weeks, " + days + " days, " + hours + " hours, " + mins + " minutes, and " + secs + " seconds"); diffDays = days + (weeks * 7); return false; // form should never submit, returns false } function serviceLength() { var modDate = new Date(strModDate.substr(0,4),(strModDate.substr(6,2) - 1).toString(),strModDate.substr(10,2),strModDate.substr(15,2),strModDate.substr(18,2),00); var nowDate = new Date(strNowDate.substr(0,4),(strNowDate.substr(6,2) - 1).toString(),strNowDate.substr(10,2),strNowDate.substr(15,2),strNowDate.substr(18,2),00); var difference = (nowDate-modDate); diffYears = Math.floor(difference / (1000*60*60*24*365)); /* difference -= years * (1000*60*60*24*365); diffMonths = Math.floor(difference / (1000*60*60*24*30.4375)); */ } function getDifference() { serviceLength(); if (diffYears == 0) { dateDiff(); if (diffDays > 90) { document.getElementById('archiv-cikk-box').style.display = 'block'; document.getElementById('archiv-cikk-box').innerHTML = 'Ez a cikk ' + diffDays.toString() + ' napja frissült utoljára. A benne szereplő információk a megjelenés idején pontosak voltak, de mára elavultak lehetnek.'; } } else if (diffYears > 0) { document.getElementById('archiv-cikk-box').style.display = 'block'; document.getElementById('archiv-cikk-box').innerHTML = 'Ez a cikk ' + diffYears.toString() + ' éve frissült utoljára. A benne szereplő információk a megjelenés idején pontosak voltak, de mára elavultak lehetnek.'; } } getDifference(); </script> eszközök:

<script src="http://www.origo.hu/images/kozos/font-size.js" type="text/javascript"></script><bevezeto></bevezeto>A melegekkel szolidáris - vagy a magyar fővárost egyszerűen túl erőszakos helynek tartó - német, svéd, angol és holland turisták száma jelentősen megcsappanhat, miután bejárták a világsajtót a budapesti melegfelvonulást erőszakosan megzavaró atrocitások képei . 

Sokan talán nem is gondolnák, de a világ nagyvárosaiban igen jövedelmező üzlet a melegturizmus. A városok irányítóinak komplex, hosszú távú stratégiákat dolgoznak ki a meleg párok megnyerésére és fogadására. Az úgynevezett "Pink Marketing" célja, hogy sikeresen összehozza az utazók igényeit és a szolgáltatók egyre bővülő kínálatát.



Ime par oldal: 
*http://www.pinkmarketing.at/pmg*

*http://www.pink-marketing.com/*


----------



## Neduddghii (2008 Július 27)

Gyerekeeeek, nem koll folkapni a vizet, -- itten mink csak vitatkozgatunk, a vilag meg ugyis ugy megy a maga utjan, ahogy neki eppen tetszik. (Elarulom nektek, hogy ilyenkor magamat is higgasztgatom, mert bizony sok higgadtsagot igenyel harmadszor is megismetelni ugyanazt...)

Az alapallas az, hogy semmi baj a homoszexualisok (oke, pierre, NEM a buzik...) emberi jogainak megadasa korul akar kanadaban akar m.o.-on. 
A gond ott kezdodik, ha homoszexualitasukat egyes politikai szandekok kivalo tulajdonsagkent tarjak a tobbseg ele, ami ezeket az embereket, mint homogen tomeget magasabb polcra teszi. Attol, hogy ok homoszexualisok, maris intelligensebbek, ugyesebbek,(merthogy gazdagok es hatalmasok), tehetsegesebbek, mert milyen jok a divatbizniszben es ok a jovo mintakepei. 
A hasonlo politikai szandekok ma M.o.-on jobban kitapinthatoak, mint pl. kanadaban, nemetorszagban vagy svajcban. OTT a hsz.ok nem valtak jelkeppe, nincs senki ellenuk, hiszen azzal a legboszebb tojasdobalo is egyetert, hogy mindenki azt csinal es avval a haloszobaban, amit akar...

M.o.-on a keplet az atpolitizalt lenyeg miatt mashogy mukodik.
Ott a mai hatalom (a global nagytoke eminens seggnyalojakent) felhasznalja a hsz-kat.. Es ki ellen hasznalja fel? Halalos ellensege, a nemzeti, konzervativ gondolkodasu tobbseg ellen... A mai hatalom reszerol elet-halal harc folyik. Ennek eszkozekent :
MI majd megmutatjuk nektek rohadt csaladcentrikus konzervativ, nemzeti, kifacsart keresztenyi erkolcsisegu aljanepek, hogy akkor is azt csinalnak a mi szeretett kozmopolita, penzimado homoszexualisaink, amit akarnak, mert MI vagyunk mogottuk es akkor is meztelen seggel korzozhatnak az utcan, mert a MI rendorsegunk (amit ugyesen a toletek elcsaklizott penzeken tartunk fenn ellenetek... Lam, micsoda luuuzerek vagytok!!) titeket fog pofancsapni, ha fel mertek haborodni. 
Ti pedig konzervativ, nemzeti, hazafias bunkok jobb, ha megszokjatok a penz uralmat! Megszokjatok, hogy titeket aldozunk fel elsonek, ha veszelyben a MI vagy gazdaink profitja, meg kell szokjatok, hogy modern vilagunkban mar nincsenek nemzetek, az egesz vilag homogen, globalizalt es homogenen dolgozik a MI es kenyeradoink profitjaert. Ra kell dobbenjetek, hogy ti senkik vagytok, akik NEKUNK,es KIVALASZTOTT gazdainknak vagytok hivatottak dolgozni, amig eltek. 
Ha mi azt akarjuk, hogy a h.sz. csupasz seggel korzozzon az utcan az emberi jogokrol halandzsazva, akkor ugy lesz. Ha ez nem tetszik, jobb, ha kussban maradtok, amig kozetek nem lovetunk...

Kisse sarkitottam a kepet, hatha ugy jobban atmegy. 

Ez egy velemeny, a sok kozul, lehet cafolni, de konyorgom ne gyertek megint a keresztenyi turelem otletevel, a kanadai toleranciaval vagy a tisztesseges vallalkozo tisztesseges profitjaval. 
Ilyesmik nem emlithetok egy lapon a globaltoke nyomulasaval, azzal, ahogy M.o. torkan tartjak a kezuket olyan hitel-kazlak miatt, aminek semmi kozuk az orszag lakossagahoz mert azokat az o hubereseik 45+19 even keresztul elloptak ill. hozzaertes hianyaban csak elherdaltak.
Ezek az erok mindenfele ideologiat keszek felhasznalni es alszent modon hulyiteni mindenkit, legujabban az emberi jogok neveben...

En azt mondom menjenek ezek a dolgok vissza a haloszobaba, nincs szukseg buszkeseg-fesztivalra, nincs szukseg semminek a fitogtatasara--maximalisan nincs szukseg az indulatok es ellen-indulatok politikai celokra felhasznalasara.

Remelem, most mar egyetertunk...


----------



## Judith (2008 Július 27)

Tévedsz, mert nem értek egyet veled. A homosexualitásnak az égvilágon semmi köze nincs a globalizáláshoz, és abban is tévedsz, hogy bárki is rá akarná kényszeriteni a heterókra a homosexuális életmódot. (Ha akarná sem tudná, és ez a lényeg benne.) 
A hatalom nem használja fel öket semmire, legfeljebb csak módót ad nekik arra, amire minden másnak is joga van: gyülekezési szabadságra, az élethez való joguk követelésére. A festivál/felvonulás eredetileg is azért indult, tiltakozásul, mert meg voltak fosztva alapvető emberi jogaiktól, és állandó zaklatásnak, és zsarolásnak voltak kitéve. A világ minden normális demokráciájában ez a nap egy fesztivál, épp olyan mint más fesztivál. A Riói sem különb polgárpulkasztásban, és mégsem hallani arról, hogy ott akárkit is megdobáltak vagy testileg fenyegettek volna.
Itt nem a "polgár pukkasztók és keresztényi elveket valló konzervativok" közötti halálos ellentétröl van szó, hanem egyszerüen egy kisebb számú csöcselék minösithetetlen viselkedéséről. Aki ebből akar politikai ellentétet "kifacsarni" az hosszú lejáratban csak maga alatt vágja a fát, szerintem. Vagy egyszerüen csak üldözési mániában szenved.


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 27)

:..:Maximalisan egyetetek Judithal


----------



## siriusB (2008 Július 27)

Neduddghii tipikus példája annak aki politikai okokból "eszétveszti" aztán bármi történik nálunk, azt a _45+19 éve uralkodó globál nagytőke seggnyalói_ (többi jelzőt most mellőzném) nyakába varrja.

Ezt olyan ember teszi, aki egy régi "kapitalista" nemzet vendégszeretetét élvezi.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Július 27)

Gyerekek, gondolkodjunk pozitívan! Volt idő, amikor az emberek 99.9%-a így gondolkozott, az egyház ideológiájának hatása alatt bűnnek, üldözendőnek tartották ami eltért a bibliai normáktól. Mára hálaistennek egyre kevesebben vannak. Örüljünk ennek.


----------



## Neduddghii (2008 Július 27)

Joool van gyerekek, mukodik a dolog: rakezdte a korus...

Megnyugtatlak, VELETEK en nem vitatkozom -- figyelnem kell a vernyomasomra, ami olyan hulyesegektol, mint "egy régi "kapitalista" nemzet vendégszeretetét élvezi" (sirius) vagy aki negligalja a politikai felhangot m.o.-on es a rioi karnevalhoz hasonlitgat (Judith), vagy aki engem klerikalisnak tart, akit elvakit az egyhazi ideologia (b.p.)-- hajlamos felmenni ...

Bar igaz, nehany kozuluk akkora baromsag, hogy inkabb rohogni lehet rajta, a rohoges az meg jot tesz...

A tobbiek, remelem, veszik alapot es ertik mirol vanszo...


----------



## siriusB (2008 Július 27)

Neduddghii írta:


> Joool van gyerekek, mukodik a dolog: rakezdte a korus...
> 
> Megnyugtatlak, VELETEK en nem vitatkozom -- figyelnem kell a vernyomasomra, ami olyan hulyesegektol, mint "egy régi "kapitalista" nemzet vendégszeretetét élvezi" (sirius) vagy aki negligalja a politikai felhangot m.o.-on es a rioi karnevalhoz hasonlitgat (Judith), vagy aki engem klerikalisnak tart, akit elvakit az egyhazi ideologia (b.p.)-- hajlamos felmenni ...
> 
> ...



Ki az a többiek? Pierre? Vette a lapot, az biztos.


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 27)

ki az a pierre ???


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 31)

*Madonna*

Teljesen levettek a labamrol,ma kaptam 2 db jegyet a Madonna koncertre ide svajcba


----------



## siriusB (2008 Augusztus 1)

pierre1974 írta:


> Teljesen levettek a labamrol,ma kaptam 2 db jegyet a Madonna koncertre ide svajcba



Örülök, hogy örülsz! Jó szórakozást. :-D


----------



## Dorovics (2008 Augusztus 1)




----------



## Ernoe (2008 Augusztus 2)

Hallo Pierre1974

Jo szorakozást a koncerten. 

Ügye nem rossz nö az a Madonna? 

Egy kicsit mint Amanda Lear csak meghatározott nemmel.


----------



## Lexxus (2008 Augusztus 7)

Kössz hát nagyon kielégítő volt.


----------



## Lexxus (2008 Augusztus 7)

Én is megyek mindgyárt valamit csinálni.


----------



## jibrille (2008 Augusztus 12)

A homoszexualitás nem bün. Akit ez bánt igazából maga a bünös.


----------



## lozsu (2008 Augusztus 19)

sajnälom de engem zavar ha az utcän nyiltan vällaljäk a homoszexualitäsukat es a ket gyerekemnek ezt kell vegigneznie, a nagyilyenkor mindig megkerdezi anya ez igy jo?


----------



## Pipcsi (2008 Augusztus 19)

Hát engem is zavar, hogy nyílt utcán pettingelnek *hetero *fiatalok... Pedig hetero vagyok. Tudjátok mekkora intelligencia kell a homoszexualitás felismeréséhez? S aztán ha valaki felismeri, de nem meri nyíltan vállalni a felelősséget, kényszerházasságba lép - milyen lesz az élete?! A legmagasabb szint, ha valaki fel is vállalja!
Az TÖKÉLETESEN igaz, ha valakit zavarnak a melegek, az magán gondolkozzon el (lehet, hogy látens meleg vagy leszbi). 
Habár felsőoktatási intézményekben voltak meleg és leszbi tanáraim, óriási agyak voltak! Emberileg sem hitványabbak, mint bárki más.


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Augusztus 19)

Pipcsi írta:


> Hát engem is zavar, hogy nyílt utcán pettingelnek *hetero *fiatalok... Pedig hetero vagyok. Tudjátok mekkora intelligencia kell a homoszexualitás felismeréséhez? S aztán ha valaki felismeri, de nem meri nyíltan vállalni a felelősséget, kényszerházasságba lép - milyen lesz az élete?! A legmagasabb szint, ha valaki fel is vállalja!
> Az TÖKÉLETESEN igaz, ha valakit zavarnak a melegek, az magán gondolkozzon el (lehet, hogy látens meleg vagy leszbi).
> Habár felsőoktatási intézményekben voltak meleg és leszbi tanáraim, óriási agyak voltak! Emberileg sem hitványabbak, mint bárki más.


így van!
nézzen magába, aki elitéli, mit nem fogad el és miért..
egy gyereknek is meg lehet magyarázni, hogy ők egymás iránt vonzódnak, egymást szeretik...ez nem bűn...a vonzalmakat nem lehet irányítani, mert nem tudatosak...


----------



## Pipcsi (2008 Augusztus 19)

És még mindenkinek, akinek tisztázatlan félelmei vannak a melegségtől: ez egyrészt genetikailag kódolt, másrészt tanult magatartás, s e két feltételnek együtt kell meglennie. Nem lesz automatice valaki meleg, mert már látott ilyet.


----------



## spagetti (2008 Augusztus 19)

sziasztok semmi bajom nincs a melegekkel ugyan olyan emberek mint mi!!


----------



## Ernoe (2008 Augusztus 20)

Nem tartozik szorosan a homoszexualitáshoz de a szexel és a nemekkel kapcsolatos.

Egy kis kitérö. 
Pesti utamon beiratkoztam a fiammal egy neves könyvtárba. 
A kérdöiven a néven kivül a szexualis hovatartozás után is kérdeztek. 
A fiam, csak "picit beszélni magyarul", a rubrikába Nem: "de igen"-t körmölt.







Erdekes, hogy a puhatestüek családjába tartozo csigák több mint 40 000 fajjal rendelkeznek.
Ebböl ugy tünik mindha a kétivaros szaporodás borzaszto nagy elönyökkel járna.

Képzeljétek el, nem kell az embernek törnie magát, hogy kivel ismerkedik meg, az ágyban mindig klappol.

Na ja, olyan egyszerü a dolog azért mégsem, mert mi van akkor ha mindketten a fiu szerepét akarják játszani?
Mi készteti öket arra, hogy a nehezebbnek tünö nöi szerepet válalják magukra?

A tudosok kifigyelték, hogy a csigák egy csontkemény szuroszerszámmal rendelkeznek amit a partnerük felajzására használnak fel. (valahonnan ismerös) 

Ezt erös döfésekkel bele-beleszurják a partnerük lábát és közben hormonokat spriccelnek amivel a partnerüket nöiességre kényszeritik.
(Jobb helyet valoszinüleg azért nem találtak mert a csigáknak csak egy lábuk van.) 

Az aktus igen heves és egy orán keresztül is eltarthat. A hátrány, hogy a partner sokszor visszaszur, igy kényszeritve a társát a szerepcserére.
Ebben a komoly "identitás-keresésben" sokszor belehalnak a felek, ami nem is csoda ha tekintetbevesszük, hogy az oránkénti 3300 behatolás 
egy vadul müködö varrogép ütemének felel meg. (majd 50 Hz)


----------



## Bedava (2008 Augusztus 20)

Ha a homoszexualitás egyben tanult magatartás is - mint ahogy Pipcsi írja - , akkor nem képzelhető el, hogy a "negatív" minta rossz irányba befolyásolhatja az egyén fejlődését? 

Egyébként én vegyes érzelmekkel vagyok irántuk. Egyrészt sajnálom őket, hiszen valószínűleg nem az ő hibájuk, s nekik is joguk van a boldogsághoz, másrészt... Nem tartom helyesnek pl. a melegfelvonulásokat, amikor kirívó öltözékben, kirívó magatartással vonulnak végig az utcán. A fogyatékkal élők is szeretnének teljes életet élni, mégsem botránkoztatják meg a környezetüket.


----------



## Pipcsi (2008 Augusztus 20)

Nem; azt írtam, a tanult magartásnak egy genetikai kóddal kell kombinálódnia. Ha úgy tetszik, előfeltétele. 
Egyébként a fogyatékkal élőknek is hasonlóképpen kellene a maguk stílusában megnyilvánulniuk, mert ha egy átlagember meglát az utcán egy rokkantat, ma is undorral néz rá (tisztelet a kivételnek... ). Ezért olyan a harsány a melegfelvonulás, hogy felhívják a figyelmet. Erre vszínűleg a rokkantak tömegének nincs szüksége, mert az is elég feltűnő, ha hiányzik az egyik lába, vagy kerekesszékben ül... Fontos hangsúlyoznom: itt a másság elfogadása a cél, legyen szó bmilyen másságról. (Most egy kisvárosban élek, és megfigyeltem, ha extrém harisnyát veszek fel, még a nők is megbámulnak... idegenkedve. Ott még nehezebb az ilyen pb-kat megoldani.)
(Bocs, kedves Bedava, de nem tudok üzit beidézni az írásban.)


----------



## Ernoe (2008 Augusztus 20)

> Nem tartom helyesnek pl. a melegfelvonulásokat, amikor kirívó öltözékben, kirívó magatartással vonulnak végig az utcán.



Kedves Bedava

Minden ironia nélkül. Lehetséges az, hogy a "megkisértéstöl" probálod megovni magadat?

Gyerekkoromban még utánafütyültünk a lányoknak ha átmentek az utcán.
Ma csak lopva nézzünk a ringo mellek után. A fantázia nem játszik nagy szerepet mert ugyis minden a kint van.

Gondolod, hogy a liberalizmus oda vezet, hogy a válas, ropogos popsiju férfiak lesznek molesztálva?


----------



## Bedava (2008 Augusztus 20)

Hello Ernoe!

Köszi, kedves vagy! Nem magamat óvom a kísértéstől, /nincsenek ilyen jellegű hajlamaim/ hanem azokra a gyerekekre gondolok, akiknek az anya=biológiai nő, apa= biológiai férfi és ezt tartják természetesnek.
Egyébként még arra is sor kerülhet, amit az utolsó mondatodban írtál.


----------



## Pipcsi (2008 Augusztus 20)

Ez olyan, mint a balkezesség. Mondhatják, hogy ne a "csúnya" kezeddel írj, előbb-utóbb mégis előveszed a balt... (Én tiltás nélküli, hátrányos helyzetű balkezes vok.)


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Augusztus 20)

*18-as karika bejelolve *

*.....Na ja, olyan egyszerü a dolog azért mégsem, mert mi van akkor ha mindketten a fiu szerepét akarják játszani?
Mi készteti öket arra, hogy a nehezebbnek tünö nöi szerepet válalják magukra?.......*

Erre csak annyit mondhatok,hogy a melegek zome nem az analis kozosulest reszesiti elonyben,van meg testnyilasuk a ferfiaknak is 
amit a nok pletyire hasznalnak,a meleg ferfiak esetleg oromszerzesre,nehany holgy orat vehetne,mert az a szo,hogy fogazas hianyzik a szotarabol  
Szamtalan olyan meleg part ismerek ahol mind ket fel aktiv,azaz o a ferfi szerepet kedveli...tehat a vastag tusket o dugna be a masik ferfinak percenkent 3300 lokessel D Az unik,ok azok akik mind a ket szerepet vallaljak azert,hogy a partneruknek a leheto legjobb legyen,magyarul akar az analis kozosules is szoba johet naluk...
A passzivok akiknek szinte csak az analis kozosules nyujt oromet,nah oket lehet percenkent VIAGARA nelkul dofkodni,akik elvezik amint a vastag himtag kitagitja azon testreszuket,amit a heterok csak egy celra hasznalnak...
Az oralis szex maig is kedvelt a hetero pasik koreben,ha egy hetero ellatogat egy meleg szorakozohelyre,akkor valoszinu,hogy nem hagyja ki/OK,TUDOM TI NEM,DE VAN AKI EMIATT JAR ODA/,a ferfiak sokkal jobban tudjak,hogy a masik ferfinak mi a jo az agyban,hiszen nekik is olyan felszerelt szuroszerzsamuk van es nyilvan tudjak,hol es mit kell csinalni ahhoz,hogy az elevezet a tetofokon legyen!
Tehat akkor mar ezt is tisztaztuk,hogy vannak aktiv,passziv es uni melegek...
2 passziv is elhet egyutt,hiszen kitalaltak mar a ketvegu muhimtagot,amivel mind ket fel eljuthat a csucsra,es nem mint hegymaszo 
mondjuk ez az eszkoz praktikus a leszbikus paroknal is,bar szerintem ha rendelkezeik valaki egy ugyes nyelvel,egy jo techinkaval es mellette kreativ az agyban is,jo kezugyesssege van akkor nem kell a neha fajdalmas vagy kenyelmetlen tesstreszt alkalmazni,higenikusabb es elvezetesebb


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 20)

Pipcsi...igazad van az tuti hogy emberileg nem hitványabbak mint más lehet, nem biztos hogy igy hogy ök leszbik stb.probálnak mást is megérteni.Én ismerek v-kit aki az, egy távoli országból jött egyszer ide valakihez...de mind ember nagyón rendes , sőt lehet hogy sók straight nem olyan rendes.


----------



## Pipcsi (2008 Augusztus 20)

Kösz, Pierre a technikai felvit! Eddig csak emócionálisan voltam velük képbe. Nagyon sokféle másság van, hogy miért pont ezt nem akarják elfogadni a legkevésbé sem az emberek?... Nem értem. De beszéljünk róla, ez segít. Régen a fogamzásgátlás is tabu volt, és ma már a férjek is megveszik a betétet/tampont asszonykáiknak...


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 20)

Én még csak annyit füznék hozzá,vannak országok mint Hollandia és Amsterdam föképp -ugy is nvezik hogy a tolerancia városa-ahol minden szabad , minden lehet és el van fogadva és engedélyezve van a homoszexualitás, bordélházak , enyébb drógok..igy az állam jóbban tudja figyelni, ellenörizni mindezeket. Jóbb lenne ha a homosok mind ezeket dugva csinálnák ?hiszen csinálnák !


----------



## Judith (2008 Augusztus 20)

Ernoe írta:


> Kedves Bedava
> 
> Minden ironia nélkül. Lehetséges az, hogy a "megkisértéstöl" probálod megovni magadat?
> 
> ...


 
lesznek? Én már elég régen molesztálom öket. Egyszerüen nem tudok ellenállni egy ropogos posiju fiu fenéknek.kiss


----------



## Judith (2008 Augusztus 20)

pierre1974 írta:


> *.....Na ja, olyan egyszerü a dolog azért mégsem, mert mi van akkor ha mindketten a fiu szerepét akarják játszani?*
> *Mi készteti öket arra, hogy a nehezebbnek tünö nöi szerepet válalják magukra?.......*
> 
> Erre csak annyit mondhatok,hogy a melegek zome nem az analis kozosulest reszesiti elonyben,van meg testnyilasuk a ferfiaknak is
> ...


 Na, köszi, jónéhány eddigi titkos kérdésemre válaszoltál.


----------



## Ernoe (2008 Augusztus 21)

Kedves pierre1974

Köszi, hogy betekintést nyerhettünk a kuliszák mögé.
Meglep egy kicsit, hogy mindez az általam feltett költöi kérdésre adott válszodbol jön.

*Az én beirásaimnak a célja nem a homoszexualitás propagálása hanem a diszkriminálás megakadályozása 
és a részvétel egy diskurálásban ami a nemek létrejöttével függ össze. Mert ez a félreértések magva.*

A költöi kérdést a kétnemü puhatestüek, csigák, szexualis életével kapcsolatosan tettem fel.


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Augusztus 21)

En pedig arra valaszoltam,hiszen mindannyian egy csuszomaszo puhatestuek vagyunk,megha ez sokszor serto es banto is valakinek...


----------



## Spanky (2008 Augusztus 24)

Judith írta:


> lesznek? Én már elég régen molesztálom öket. Egyszerüen nem tudok ellenállni egy ropogos posiju fiu fenéknek.kiss


 
:mrgreen::-D:mrgreen::-Dkiss


----------



## Mindaleth (2008 Augusztus 26)

pierre1974 írta:


> *.....Na ja, olyan egyszerü a dolog azért mégsem, mert mi van akkor ha mindketten a fiu szerepét akarják játszani?
> Mi készteti öket arra, hogy a nehezebbnek tünö nöi szerepet válalják magukra?.......*
> 
> Erre csak annyit mondhatok,hogy a melegek zome nem az analis kozosulest reszesiti elonyben,van meg testnyilasuk a ferfiaknak is
> ...





Szia!

Őszintén remélem, hogy nem haragszol meg, hogy heteró beállítottságom mellett válaszolni igyekszem. Részemről soha semmilyen problémám nem volt a homoszexuális társadalom felé, sőt; nem igazán látok különbséget a "két tábor" (?!) között. Viszont a hozzászólásoddal néhány helyen azért van némi kifogásolni valóm, ha megengeded, kifejteném.  Sok meleg sajnos úgy éli meg a homoszexualitást, mintha az nem folyna össze a heteroszexualitással. Mily tévedés.  A két közeg nem határolódik el egymástól, mint az elsőre úgy tűnik. Sok embernél persze igen, de összességében nem. Megmegyarázom a bejegyzésedre reagálva.  Mindezt teljesen barátságos hangnemben írom, szeretném, ha nem vennéd piszkálódásnak, eszem ágában sincs. 

"amit a nok pletyire hasznalnak,a meleg ferfiak esetleg oromszerzesre,nehany holgy orat vehetne,mert az a szo,hogy fogazas hianyzik a szotarabol"

Általánosítasz, és én azt nagyon utálom. Szerintem te is ugyanolyan jól tudod, hogy a nők pletyizés helyett sokszor nagyon is arra használják a szájukat, és lehet, hogy azt nem, de azt is elmesélem, hogy az első dolog, amit megtanulnak, hogy a fogazás tilos, és a többi alapdolog. Csak azért mert valaki férfi vagy nő, nem csinál jobban semmit a másiknál! A férfi is tud ugyanolyan gyönyörteli pillanatokat okozni, mint a nő, és vica versa! Kérlek szépen, ezt gondold át, elhamarkodottan ítélkezel! 

Másrészről, kérlek gondolj bele abba is, hogy a hetero közösülés sokszor több mindent tartalmaz, mint a meleg (ettől egyik sem jobb!). A nőnek nem csak orálisan, és análisan kell örömet szereznie, de vaginálisan is (úgyértem, az ott történő behatolással), és a hetero szexualitás sokszor egyoldalú, és a férfin van a hangsúly. A nőket több dologra irányítja a dolog, mint a melegeket, akik - tudomásom szerint - sokkal jobban, és hosszabban kiélveznek egy-egy mozzanatot. A hetero férfiak ennél általában sietősebbek - de ez persze nem mindenkire igaz. Egyszerűen a két dolog máshogy zajlik le, így nehéz egyáltalán összehasonlítani a kettőt. 

"a ferfiak sokkal jobban tudjak,hogy a masik ferfinak mi a jo az agyban,hiszen nekik is olyan felszerelt szuroszerzsamuk van es nyilvan tudjak,hol es mit kell csinalni ahhoz,hogy az elevezet a tetofokon legyen!" 

Ez lehet, hogy így van, de megint általánosítasz.  Garantálom neked, hogy van olyan férfi, aki sokkalta nagyobb örömet tud okozni egy nőnek orálisan odalent, mint egy másik nő. És ez a nőkre is igaz. Az sem elhanyagolandó szempont, ki mit szeret - szerencsére nagyon különbözőek vagyunk.  Az persze nyilvánvaló, hogy nagyátlagban a meleg fiúk jobbak e téren, hiszen a fókusz mégnagyobb a testi örömszerzés ezen részére, de a heteroknál is óriási méreteket ölt az érdeklődés. Nem tudom, mennyire látogatsz pornó site-okat, vagy hasonlókat, de a fiú barátaim szerint hetero szexfilm nem létezik anális, orális, és női homoerotikus jelenetek nélkül. Szerintük, az "bóvli", mert az alapok sincsenek benne. Mind az anális, mind az orális szex benne van a három legkeresetteb dologban a hetero szexiparban, de a magánéletben is. Az egy másik dolog, hogy az anális mennyi örömöt okoz egy nőnek, de az már azt hiszem egy másik téma.


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Augusztus 26)

nem harahudtam meg,sot..orulok ha masok is velemenyt mondanak...ha vegig olvasod a hozzaszolasaimat akkor lathatod,hogy oda szoktam irni: tisztelet a kivetlenek,vagy mas maskepp csinalja... tapasztalatom meg van elhiheted es ismerem a melegeket... nem bantani akarom oket,de tudom,hogy nagyreszt mire megy ki a dolog egy egy uj kapcsolatban...es ha elolvasod akkor ez a melegekrol szol,nem a heterokrol....nem emeltem ki,hogy a meleg ferfiak jobban tudjak,de nem is kell,hiszen a topic olvasoi mar tudjak,hogy itt 90%-ban roluk van szo...
mindig olvasd el,melyik bejegyzesre ment a valasz,azzal van osszefuggesben a hozzaszolasom...
abszolut nem vettem piszkalodasnak tenyleg...
en tudom az en tapasztalataimat,az a 3-400 pasi akivel voltam eddig,nem vagyok ra buszke,de hat eltem D megtanitottak arra,hogy mire ell figyeljek egy egy embertipusnal..ki szereti ha kenyeztetik,ki szereti ha jot foznek a pocijaba, stb...mint a hetero pasiknal...
van aki egy jo porkoltert nokedlival a csillagokat lehozna nekem az egrol 
szinten mint a hetero pasik,a ferfiakat a hasuknal lehet jol megfogni,es ha erezhetik,hogy ok az urak..no persze nem mindenki,nem vagyunk egyformak...meleg es meleg is kulonbozik...
porno siteokat nem nezek... meg tini koromban megtettem,de ma mar nem nyujt semmi kulturalisat 
es tudom,hogy az lenne a termeszetes,ha ferfi a novel lenne egyutt,de sajna ilyen az elet...
es azt is tudom,hogy vannak nok akik igen elszantak az agyban es mindnet megtesznek a pertneruknek,meg fiatal koromban volt egy baratnom,es az ugy..........
nah most majdnem leirtam az elmenyem DDDD
szoval,neked is igazad van es nekem is,ebben maradunk...


----------



## Mindaleth (2008 Augusztus 27)

Így már teljesen egyetértek  Az, hogy "nem természetes" a homoszexualitás, érdekes téma. Rengeteg cikket olvastam, ami szerint ha nem is éppen termékeny kapcsolat, de a természetben is megtalálható, így természetellenesnek nem lehetne nevezni. Persze én nem ítélkezhetek, de én - attól függetlenül hog nem érint - nem tartom természetellenesnek. Nem feltételeztem, hogy nem vagy a dolgokkal tisztában, ha elolvasod, látod, hogy sőőőt.


----------



## mikila (2008 Augusztus 27)

El kell fogadnunk a massagot.EZ a normalis


----------



## black11 (2008 Augusztus 30)

Ez igen


----------



## Ernoe (2008 Augusztus 30)

Ma egy arab pár állt elöttem a pénztárnál.

A férfi enyhén szakálas, normálnövésü.

A hölgy majd két fejjel magasabb, válas, pocak és csipö nélküli, még a szeme sem látszott ki a burka mögül.

Belegondoltam micsoda elönyökkel rendelkezik egy ilyen ruha.

Az ember még egy férfivel is lehet házas anélkül, hogy megbotránykoztatná a szomszédokat.


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Szeptember 3)

A melegek kozt van egy merettäbläzat,amit mindneki betart ha chatel!
Ez a tablazat segit az ujoncoknak/ azaz a friss husoknak,nyunyok,csiràk es hivhatnam meg oket tobb szakzsargon neven :-D/ eligazodni,hogy ha kitolt egy profilt valamlelyik meleg ismerkedesi oldalon akkor tisztaban legyen azzal,hogy az ö nemi szerve melyik kategoriaba is sorolhato!
Ime a merettablazat:

01-12cm x 3-4cm *S* unterer Durchschnitt

12-16cmX 4-5cm *M* Durchschnitt

16-19cm X 5-6cm *L* oberer Durchschnitt

19-23cm X 6-7cm *XL* selten

23-26cm X 6-8cm *XXL* Rarität

A legkelendobb az L es az XL,no persze van akinek XXL kell,de ez az ö dolga...
Az biztos,hogy az S,M meretet altalaban visszadobjak,mint mereten aluli halakat,bar ugy se fog mar nöni 
Az alapelv viszont,jo a kicsi,csak jàtékos legyen 
De ez megint csak egy altalanositas es csupan erdekesség miatt masoltam be nektek...


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Szeptember 5)

Szia Pierre

A méretek a lankadt állapotra vonatkoznak?


----------



## Mafi10 (2008 Szeptember 5)

:lol:


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Szeptember 7)

Ez a tarskereso hirdetes engem kisert,amerre en felmegyek forumba,mindenhol ott van 
De biztos jo es kell ilyen,itt is sokan ezt teszik,csak nem irjak ki,hatha belebukannak valami fiatal harapnivalo pasiba..ezek a nök   
monica is irigyli a finom ropogos husit :-D
D e tudod,hogy a eretten finom minden gyümölcs,egy csomo nö ismimnek van kalandja a te korosztalyodbol..ez amolyan utolso kirohanas szerintem,mert utanna mar csak az oeregotthon van,hajra monica,huzz bele


----------



## amcsi (2008 Szeptember 8)

Nekem nincs semmi bajom a homoszexualitással (sőt, rosszabbul bírom, ha két lányt látok együtt, mert elfog az irigység)
Viszont ezek a melegfelvonulások hülyeségek ^^'


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Szeptember 9)

pierre1974 írta:


> Ez a tarskereso hirdetes engem kisert,amerre en felmegyek forumba,mindenhol ott van
> De biztos jo es kell ilyen,itt is sokan ezt teszik,csak nem irjak ki,hatha belebukannak valami fiatal harapnivalo pasiba..ezek a nök
> monica is irigyli a finom ropogos husit :-D
> D e tudod,hogy a eretten finom minden gyümölcs,egy csomo nö ismimnek van kalandja a te korosztalyodbol..ez amolyan utolso kirohanas szerintem,mert utanna mar csak az oeregotthon van,hajra monica,huzz bele


 

Jó nekem a pácolt husi is

Öregotthon?? Gondolod hogy megérjük?


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Szeptember 10)

hat monica... ahogy figyelemmel kiserem az otthoni nyugdijhelyzetet,nem irigylem a korosztalyod,sajna en se biztos,hogy leszek nyugdijas.. :S
De tudod,oszinten tiszta szivbol kivanom,hogy egy nagyon szep nyugdijas idoskorod legyen,ahol az ember kiul a teraszra es az öszi szel,hullo falelevek kozt,egy horgolt kendovel a vallan tudjon vissza emlekezni az elet szep pillanataira...
Gondtalanul es varva amint az unokak meseket kernek tole...
Valahol en erre vagyom,egy igazan szep öregkorra ahol a halal csendesen kopog be az ajtomon es en neman karonoltve tavozom vele,mint oly regen vart vendeggel...
Szerintem sokan szeretnek ha igy vegzodne a kozdelmes eletuk...


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Szeptember 10)

pierre1974 írta:


> hat monica... ahogy figyelemmel kiserem az otthoni nyugdijhelyzetet,nem irigylem a korosztalyod,sajna en se biztos,hogy leszek nyugdijas.. :S
> De tudod,oszinten tiszta szivbol kivanom,hogy egy nagyon szep nyugdijas idoskorod legyen,ahol az ember kiul a teraszra es az öszi szel,hullo falelevek kozt,egy horgolt kendovel a vallan tudjon vissza emlekezni az elet szep pillanataira...
> Gondtalanul es varva amint az unokak meseket kernek tole...
> Valahol en erre vagyom,egy igazan szep öregkorra ahol a halal csendesen kopog be az ajtomon es en neman karonoltve tavozom vele,mint oly regen vart vendeggel...
> Szerintem sokan szeretnek ha igy vegzodne a kozdelmes eletuk...


 
Drága Pierrem,

Most megnéztem a lapomat, mert nem tudtam honnan veszed a korosztályom...és tényleg nem tudom Szal azt gondolom, nekem szép nyugdíjas éveim lesznek ( már ha megérem ) mert én gondoskodom már most arról, hogy ne kelljen a " horribilis " nyugdíjból megélni. Sztem te is így vagy ezzel, hogy nem várod a sült galambot a szádba.

Amúgy meg nyugdíjas éveimre tervezem, hogy megtanulok jet skiezni, még többet utazni, rengeteg színház, wellnes stb... és a halál várja a halált...én sokáig fogok élni! 

Ja, és a nyár az évszakom, az őszt nem annyira csípem... A horgolt kendőt sem


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Szeptember 10)

Csak a fotodat neztem,azon pedig nem eppen egy fiatal nö van vagy lehet faradt voltal amikor keszult,de most ezen egy jo 50-es nö latszik...onnan meg mar kozel a nyugdij


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Szeptember 10)

pierre1974 írta:


> Csak a fotodat neztem,azon pedig nem eppen egy fiatal nö van vagy lehet faradt voltal amikor keszult,de most ezen egy jo 50-es nö latszik...onnan meg mar kozel a nyugdij


 
Nem lenne itt az ideje egy jó szemészt meglátogatni?


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Szeptember 10)

De,lehet 
Tenyleg rossz mar a szemem


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Szeptember 10)

pierre1974 írta:


> De,lehet
> Tenyleg rossz mar a szemem


 
Bizonyos esetekben ez azért lehet előny is. Nálam nem az volt


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Október 10)

*Gay and Lesbian Weddings*

Szeretnem kerni errol a cikk tervezetrol a velemenyeteket,segitsegeket...
Marketing szempontbol olvassatok el es mit szolnatok hozza ha ez a tervezet egy cikk-kent jelenne meg egy eskuvoi ujsagban?!
Varom a velemenyeket 
Kiegesziteseket,mi az amit meg bele irnatok vagy maskent fogalmaznatok,nyugodtan toltsetek le,javitsatok bele es tegyetek vissza,meg fogom nezni 
Ez a hazi feladat....


----------



## b.p. (2008 Október 10)

pierre1974 írta:


> Szeretnem kerni errol a cikk tervezetrol a velemenyeteket,segitsegeket...
> Marketing szempontbol olvassatok el es mit szolnatok hozza ha ez a tervezet egy cikk-kent jelenne meg egy eskuvoi ujsagban?!
> Varom a velemenyeket
> Kiegesziteseket,mi az amit meg bele irnatok vagy maskent fogalmaznatok,nyugodtan toltsetek le,javitsatok bele es tegyetek vissza,meg fogom nezni
> Ez a hazi feladat....


 
Tantóbácsikérem! A cikk magyarul fog megjelenni, vagy külföldiül? Másként nézi az ember.


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Október 10)

Magyarul,mert Mo-rol szol!


----------



## b.p. (2008 Október 10)




----------



## Hakima (2008 November 4)

Hát aki buzi az buzi.De a buziság miért akkor válik a társadalomba témává amikor a felsö tizezer ugymond nagyon rákap..Amig ott nincs megfelelö számu egyed adig nem megy a féltés törvényekkel és és más marhasággal.Addig nem vigyáztak rájuk ój nagyon. 1 biztos 1 buzi sebezhetöbb mint a heteró .Ugyhogy inkább heteró maradok..


----------



## kettyo (2008 November 11)

nem vagyok ratyi uh csak figyelek


----------



## szszilvi (2009 Január 30)

Nekem semmi bajom velük. Éljék az életüket.


----------



## smuku (2009 Január 30)

A szex a hálószobának a titka, attól még élhetnek, sőt élnek is tök normális életet. Engem csak az zavar, amikor rájátszanak. Más sem hordja magánál a szexuális kellékeit és egyéb dolgait, néhányuknak miért kell megjátszani magát? Engem sem zavarnak, csak az olyan majmok.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2009 Január 30)

Pierre, az ősz-ös dolog csodaszép volt!  Egy időben én is így akartam nyugdíjaskodni. Aztán rájöttem, hogy nekem is a Mónika-féle dolgot kell majd választani, mert most még baromira nincs ilyesmire időnk. 

Egyébként újra mondom, gyönyörű ez a kutymó! 
kiss


----------



## siriusB (2009 Január 30)

de a környezet sem rossz!


----------



## b.p. (2009 Január 30)

Igen! Gyönyörű a kutymó. És úgy van nyírva, hogy kutya formája van! Ami bobtailéknél külön említésreméltó!  A családunk egyik kutyája szintén bobtail, nagyon szeretetreméltó állatka!


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 1)

pierre1974 írta:


> Szeretnem kerni errol a cikk tervezetrol a velemenyeteket,segitsegeket...
> Marketing szempontbol olvassatok el es mit szolnatok hozza ha ez a tervezet egy cikk-kent jelenne meg egy eskuvoi ujsagban?!
> Varom a velemenyeket
> Kiegesziteseket,mi az amit meg bele irnatok vagy maskent fogalmaznatok,nyugodtan toltsetek le,javitsatok bele es tegyetek vissza,meg fogom nezni
> Ez a hazi feladat....




Küldöm a házi feladatot. 
Lehet, hogy eljegyzésnek, vagy kézfogónak kellene inkább nevezni, már a törvényesség betartása miatt.


----------



## elke (2009 Február 2)

garibaldi írta:


> Küldöm a házi feladatot.
> Lehet, hogy eljegyzésnek, vagy kézfogónak kellene inkább nevezni, már a törvényesség betartása miatt.


 
Szia, finomítottál rajta szerintem


----------



## Puszedliufo (2009 Február 2)

pierre1974 írta:


> Szeretnem kerni errol a cikk tervezetrol a velemenyeteket,segitsegeket...
> 
> Ez a hazi feladat....


Szerintem jó, csak néhol az alany-állítmány egyeztetés nem tökéletes.  Meg van szóismétlés és helyesírási hiba is. 
Az Aerosmith meg pláne bónuszpontos!


----------



## patyine (2009 Február 3)

csocsike írta:


> Laura Schessinger amerikai rádiós műsorvezető egy lelki tanácsadó műsort
> vezet. Mint buzgó keresztyén, nemrég kijelentette, hogy a homoszexualitás
> megbocsáthatatlan bűn, *MERT* Leviticus (azaz Mozes harmadik könyve) 18:22
> szerint utálatos az.
> ...


hihetetlenül jót nevettem  ...... de ami nem vicces , én még úgy nöttem fel hogy ezért itthon még börtön járt( nem vagyok negyven se........aztán jött egy időszak a világban amikor szinte divat volt melegnek lenni , kérkedett vele boldog boldgotalan ...
jelzem ha már , kereszténység ....... én katolikus vagyok , mélyen felháborított az egyház homokba dugott feje mikor sorra derültek ki a gyermek molesztálási dolgok ........ ennyi ferde ember mint a katolikus papok közt .... és ennyi képmutató nincs sehol máshol ... 
én a fiaimat nem is engedtem ministrálni .........
ma felnőtt fejjel úgy tartom , tegyen mindenki a hálószobájában amit akar , magányügye ........ de a gyerekeimtől szeretném az ilyen ferde embereket nagyon messze tudni.......
és nem szeretem a meleg büszkeség felvolnulásokat se , én se megyek utcára hogy heteró vagyok ,BÁR TALÁN AZT KÉNE


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 3)

patyine írta:


> hihetetlenül jót nevettem  ...... de ami nem vicces , én még úgy nöttem fel hogy ezért itthon még börtön járt( nem vagyok negyven se........aztán jött egy időszak a világban amikor szinte divat volt melegnek lenni , kérkedett vele boldog boldgotalan ...
> jelzem ha már , kereszténység ....... én katolikus vagyok , mélyen felháborított az egyház homokba dugott feje mikor sorra derültek ki a gyermek molesztálási dolgok ........ ennyi ferde ember mint a katolikus papok közt .... és ennyi képmutató nincs sehol máshol ...
> én a fiaimat nem is engedtem ministrálni .........
> ma felnőtt fejjel úgy tartom , tegyen mindenki a hálószobájában amit akar , magányügye ........ de a gyerekeimtől szeretném az ilyen ferde embereket nagyon messze tudni.......
> és nem szeretem a meleg büszkeség felvolnulásokat se , én se megyek utcára hogy heteró vagyok ,BÁR TALÁN AZT KÉNE



Az i., pont különösen aranyos.

A meleg felvonulások talán pont a sokáig való kényszerű rejtőzködés miatt kezdődtek. Persze nyíltan felvállalni ezt a másságot merészség lehet. Nem tesz pedig jót az "ügy"-nek, sokakban - hozzád hasonlóan -, akik amúgy elfogadják ezt, ellenérzést kelt. De a melegek sem mind helyeslik. Engem speciel még ez sem zavar, amíg nem túl ízléstelen, de nem okos dolog tőlük, a legtöbb ember ezzel a kérdéssel nem tud mit kezdeni, kényelmetlenül érzi magát és támad. Nem kellene ezt még provokálni. Na szóval egyetértek veled.

A papi molesztálással már kevésbé, mert amiről írsz az a pedofília tárgyköre és valóban minden szülő rémálma. 

Egy meleg férfi - amennyire én tudom - ugyanúgy választ párt, tehát nem a gyerekek köréből. Lehet, hogy szemet vet egy serdülő 16-18 éves fiúra is, de lássuk be, hogy a teljesen normálisnak mondott heteroszexuálisok körében sem ritka ez, hogy az ilyen korú lányokat megkörnyékezzék. Az én egyik fiam is kapott egyszer ilyen ajánlatot, emlékszem jót derült rajta. A lányom baráti körében meg van is meleg fiú, szeretik egyéb jó tulajdonságaiért és elfogadják. Lehet, hogy a fiatalok toleránsabbak lesznek, mint a mi korosztályunk volt.


----------



## pierre1974 (2009 Február 4)

UUUUUUhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh,de regen voltam mar ebben a topicban 
Taglaltuk regebben ezt a temat,most valaki cikkben is megjelentette:
http://www.fn.hu/media_print/20090119/meleg_helyzet/

es egy masik cikk!

http://www.navegre.hu/index.php?f=art&id=3297

A cikkekert koszonet a Na vegre szerkesztosegenek,nelkuluk sokan nem szereznenek tudomast hasonlo temaban irodott cikkekrol,erdekessegekrol!

Innen is puszi draga Zolim ;-)

koszi a kutyus dicseretet


----------



## pierre1974 (2009 Február 4)

garibaldi írta:


> Küldöm a házi feladatot.
> Lehet, hogy eljegyzésnek, vagy kézfogónak kellene inkább nevezni, már a törvényesség betartása miatt.



Ezt mar el is felejtettem,hogy feladtam egy lecket! 
A lecke ota en es a parom 2008.dec 5-en is hivatalosan elettarsi kapcsolatba leptunk itt Zürichben,ami teljesen azonos jogokkal ruhaz fel minket,eppen ugy mint ha hazasok lennenk! Csokkent a havonta fizetendo adonk is ;-) A ceremonia szuk korben zajlott,mivel az unnepek kozeledtevel sok baratunk utazni keszult vagy mar meg is tette,igy marcius 21-en a 35.szulinapomon lesz a szertartas Zürich egyik nivosabb szallodajaban! Itt mar 100 feletti vendegsereggel,magyar es mas orszagbol erkezo barataink tarsasagaban unnepeljuk meg az esmenyt! A hangulat visszafogott lesz es elegans egyben,igyekeztunk olyan helyet talalni ahol a vendegeink maximalisan jol erezhetik magukat!
Hogy lassatok ilyen igazolast,amit kaptunk a varoshazan,mely bizonyitja,hogy teljes jogu elettarsi kapcsolatban elunk-az adataink eltakarasaval felteszem nektek!


----------



## pierre1974 (2009 Február 4)

*Kutyusaim!*

Ime par foto a kutyusokrol  Nem unatkozok am,amikor dolgozok es meg oket is rendezem 
Kutyak nevei: 
Bobtail: Eddy
Bobtail 2,mivel tesok: Murphy
Orosz agar: Anastasia-ö a kedvencem ;-)
Mopsz: Muffin
Mopsz 2: Tiffany 
Tiffany 1 hete szult 9 kis mopsz-ot,tehat unalom nincs a hazban,4 lany es 5 fiu mopszika van


----------



## Puszedliufo (2009 Február 4)

Eddy és Murphy  nagyon jó 
Gratula a csöppökhöz  Gábor mindig mopszot akart...de én győztem  Majd jöhetnek a picikről is képek!


----------



## pierre1974 (2009 Február 4)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Eddy és Murphy  nagyon jó
> Gratula a csöppökhöz  Gábor mindig mopszot akart...de én győztem  Majd jöhetnek a picikről is képek!


Gondolhatod milyen horkolas van,jeleztem mar a paromnak nem artana egy orrmandulamutet beiktatni :-D
A picikrol majd a hetvegen csinalunk fotokat,van mar most is,de olyan minikek  Kar,hogy 7 het mulva mennek masik gazdikhoz,csak egy marad nekunk,aki nem versenykepes,mert az egyik laba tiszta feher :-D


----------



## Puszedliufo (2009 Február 4)

pierre1974 írta:


> Gondolhatod milyen horkolas van,jeleztem mar a paromnak nem artana egy orrmandulamutet beiktatni :-D
> A picikrol majd a hetvegen csinalunk fotokat,van mar most is,de olyan minikek  Kar,hogy 7 het mulva mennek masik gazdikhoz,csak egy marad nekunk,aki nem versenykepes,mert az egyik laba tiszta feher :-D


Édes lehet a kis fehér lábú!  Hidd el, a tacsik is úgy horkolnak, hogy bereped a fejem néha  El tudom képelni, mi mehet ott este...én francia bulldog bébikkel laktam egy ideig


----------



## edzőbá (2009 Február 22)

Volt egy barátom, fantasztikus ember volt...heteroszexuális volt sokáig, majd homo lett...meghalt, nem tudom, miben, de már 5 éve. azóta nem szeretem és el sem fogadom a melegeket. Nem érdekel, ki hogy forgatja ki a bibliát, de egy biztos, én hívő keresztény vagyok. Nem bántom a melegeket, de se a rákosok, se a parkinson kórosok, se az alzheimeresek nem vonulnak ki az utcára, verni a mellüket, hogy mi betegek vagyunk. Ez nem betegség, mármint a melegség, hanem divat. Divat homonak lenni. Régen is voltak, csak nem voltak büszkék rá. 
Ma már mindenki, aki hetero, tisztességes és nem tartozik kisebbséghez, az a kiközösített. 
Az egész világot elhomályosítja a fenemód neoliberalizmus...


----------



## cathy222 (2009 Február 22)

edzőbá írta:


> Volt egy barátom, fantasztikus ember volt...heteroszexuális volt sokáig, majd homo lett...meghalt, nem tudom, miben, de már 5 éve. azóta nem szeretem és el sem fogadom a melegeket. Nem érdekel, ki hogy forgatja ki a bibliát, de egy biztos, én hívő keresztény vagyok. Nem bántom a melegeket, de se a rákosok, se a parkinson kórosok, se az alzheimeresek nem vonulnak ki az utcára, verni a mellüket, hogy mi betegek vagyunk. Ez nem betegség, mármint a melegség, hanem divat. Divat homonak lenni. Régen is voltak, csak nem voltak büszkék rá.
> Ma már mindenki, aki hetero, tisztességes és nem tartozik kisebbséghez, az a kiközösített.
> Az egész világot elhomályosítja a fenemód neoliberalizmus...



Nálunk nerég derült ki, hogy egy fiatal rokonunk meleg. Gyerekként nyaralt nálunk pár napot, a lányaim, és a barátnőik oda voltak érte, hogy mennyire aranyos, kedves fiú. Imádtak vele ruhát nézegetni a butikban, mert mindenkire épp a legmegfelelőbb ruhát taláta elő, ami tetszett is neki, meg csinos is volt benne. Aztán hallllotuk, hogy divat tervező suliba jár. Gondoltuk, ez épp neki való, hatalmas érzéke van a divathoz. ÉS most halom, kiderült róla, hogy meleg. Korábban volt egy műtétje, a melleit kellett kisebbre szabatni, mert fiú létére nagyobbra nőtt neki, mint az anyjának. A műtétet ő akarta. Most, hogy elmúlt pár évvel 20, kiderült, hogy meleg. Apja, anyja ki van. Nekünk innen távolról persze könyebb így is szeretni, elfogadni őt, de megértem a szülőket is. Ez nehéz folyamat lesz, míg belátják azt, ami már rég belátható lett volna. Hálaadásra egy régi iskolatársnőjével ment haza, nem a barátjával, ő ezzel akarta kímélni a családot. 

Korábban valaki mondta, hogy ne ítéljek, míg közvetlen közelemből nem ismerek meg egy meleget. Igaza volt. Eddig voltak fenntartásaim, igaz, általánosan vannak is, de ezzel a rokon fiúval szemben nincsenek, őt így is nagyon nagyon szeretem, szeretjük. És lám, ő is szereti a családját annyira, hogy nem kérkedik, nem erőlteti rá a családjára azt, amivel még nem képesek szembenézni. Ezt nagyon díjazom.


----------



## siriusB (2009 Február 22)

Az egy régi, elcsépelt vita, hogy betegség, nem betegség...

A betegség az, amit gyógyítani lehet. Ezt nem lehet gyógyítani. Elkapni sem lehet, mint egy fertőzést. Az aki heteroszexuális még rágondolni sem tud egy olyan kapcsolatra, amiben azonos nemű társsal kellene viszonyt folytatni. Miért nem, ha egyszer divat, mint gondoljuk?

Szerintem nem divat, csak azok, akik régen eltitkolták, mert különben az életük került veszélybe, ma nem titkolják. Nem hivalkodnak vele, de nem is titkolják, mert már egyre kevésbé kell tartaniuk retorziótól a társadalom részéről.

Egyebekben, ha belegondoltok, ezen a túlnépesedett Földön, mi rosszat tesznek azzal, ha olyan kapcsolatot létesítenek, aminek a célja nem a szaporodás?


----------



## Karsay István (2009 Február 22)

Sziasztok!

Ha a duál- törvényt ismernétek akkor nem lenne meglepetés ez a viselkedési forma.
Bármelyikönk átélhette előző életeiben.

Van, amikor előző életében nő volt, és most áthozta magával emlékeit, és azért vonzódik a férfiakhoz, mert a nő dominál benne, erre jó példa a transzvesztita, aki annyira nő, hogy még képes átalakulni is.

Van, amikor annyira kezdetleges szerelmi téren a lélek, hogy nem találja meg valamelyik életében a másik nemben a szerelmet, egy időre a saját neme felé fordul, majd később visszatér pár élet után a normális kerévágásba.

Igy nagy türelemmel kell lennünk irányukban, amire néha valóban nagy szükség van!kiss


----------



## pierre1974 (2009 Március 1)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Eddy és Murphy  nagyon jó
> Gratula a csöppökhöz  Gábor mindig mopszot akart...de én győztem  Majd jöhetnek a picikről is képek!



Ime ahogy igertem,sajnos csak 8 db kuytus van,egyet el kellett altatni,mert csak szenvedett volna! de a tobbi el es virul  a tappancsos van a kezemben! olyan edik,mar 5 hetesek


----------



## siriusB (2009 Március 1)

Nagyon édesek.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2009 Március 2)

pierre1974 írta:


> Ime ahogy igertem,sajnos csak 8 db kuytus van,egyet el kellett altatni,mert csak szenvedett volna! de a tobbi el es virul  a tappancsos van a kezemben! olyan edik,mar 5 hetesek


Nah, elveimmel ellentétesen visszajöttem megnézni itt is a kis zseboroszlánokat. 
Gyönyörűek


----------



## hobbihilda (2009 Március 4)

Mindenkinek ajánlom, nézze meg a Milk c. filmet - minden meleg, leszbikus, biszex vagy transzexuális ember annyi jogot akar, mint bárki más.
üdvözlettel,
Hilda


----------



## gordeszkakerek (2009 Március 10)

Nekik annyi jog jár mint a többi nem homosexuálisnak. Miért is járna több? vagy kevesebb? Csak nem értem mi ebben a bonyolult vagy h. miért veszekednek egyeltalán az emberek ilyen tök egyértelmű dolgon.


----------



## hotelaudit (2009 Március 12)

Szerintem a meleg téma nagyon unalmas. Nem tudom Kanadában e téren mi újság, de itt Magyarországon már a honatyáink sem csinálnak semmi mást, minthogy mindig újabb és újabb törvénymódosításokat hozzanak létre annak érdekében, hogy a melegek minél jobban érezhessék magukat az országban. Állítólag ezt azért teszik, mert ezzel is bizonyítja Magyarország, hogy intelligens és képes elfogadni a másságot. Nem ezzel kapcsolatosan az a véleményem, ezt mindenkinek a magánügyeként kellene kezelnie ugyanis ez egy természetellenes dolog. Két meleg nem fog gyereket kreálni soha és ha jól tudom a tudomány még nem tart ott, hogy két meleg aktusa után legyen bármi eredmény is. Szóval szerintem nem kellene ezt túlzásba vinné, mert a végén kihal a bolygó. Na de, hogy ne menjek túl messzire, kihal Magyarország . . . Egyre kevesebb a magyar, Magyarországon, s ez tény! Arról már nem is beszélve, hogy az ifjúságra milyen károsító lélektani hatásokat fejthet ki. Ugyanis az, hogy undorító és mi kellemes azt a testünkben levő bioáramkörök döntik el. Annak a gócpontja pedig az agy. Minden az agyban dől el, s az agy befolyásolható. Ha egyre több a meleg akkor az kezd "normálissá válni", utódaink számára, s ez beláthatatlan következményekhez vezet.


----------



## mvargal (2009 Március 13)

A szex tiltott téma nem?
Akkor a homoszexualitásról miért lehet itt beszélni?
Kicsit átestünk a ló másik oldalára, ugyanúgy mint a mozdonyszőkékkel.


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 13)

hotelaudit írta:


> Szerintem a meleg téma nagyon unalmas. Nem tudom Kanadában e téren mi újság, de itt Magyarországon már a honatyáink sem csinálnak semmi mást, minthogy mindig újabb és újabb törvénymódosításokat hozzanak létre annak érdekében, hogy a melegek minél jobban érezhessék magukat az országban. Állítólag ezt azért teszik, mert ezzel is bizonyítja Magyarország, hogy intelligens és képes elfogadni a másságot. Nem ezzel kapcsolatosan az a véleményem, ezt mindenkinek a magánügyeként kellene kezelnie ugyanis ez egy természetellenes dolog. Két meleg nem fog gyereket kreálni soha és ha jól tudom a tudomány még nem tart ott, hogy két meleg aktusa után legyen bármi eredmény is. Szóval szerintem nem kellene ezt túlzásba vinné, mert a végén kihal a bolygó. Na de, hogy ne menjek túl messzire, kihal Magyarország . . . Egyre kevesebb a magyar, Magyarországon, s ez tény! Arról már nem is beszélve, hogy az ifjúságra milyen károsító lélektani hatásokat fejthet ki. Ugyanis az, hogy undorító és mi kellemes azt a testünkben levő bioáramkörök döntik el. Annak a gócpontja pedig az agy. Minden az agyban dől el, s az agy befolyásolható. Ha egyre több a meleg akkor az kezd "normálissá válni", utódaink számára, s ez beláthatatlan következményekhez vezet.



Úgy gondolom,hogy az,hogy én hetero vagyok,nem kiváltság,hanem állapot.A természetellenes az,ha kijelented,hogy az a normális,amit Te annak tartasz... 
A népesség csökkenése pedig végképp nem a melegek miatt van,hanem egyszerűen nem vállalunk 6-8 gyereket,mint nagyanyáink.
Érdekes lenne,ha ennyin múlna az emberiség kihalása...
Nő vagyok,a férfiakhoz vonzódom,de nem hiszem,hogy csak ezért muszáj gyereket szülnöm,és azt sem gondolom,hogy a melegek ne szeretnének gyereket.Ha nagyon akar,úgyis megoldja,hogy legyen,így vagy úgy.
Felesleges általánosítani,mindannyian más emberek vagyunk,mások a vágyaink,jellemünk,céljaink,miért ne lehetne a szexuális irányultságunk is más?!
Szerintem semmi más nem számít,csak hogy jó ember légy.A többi lényegtelen.


----------



## mvargal (2009 Március 13)

Kedves Lilith
A baj nem az hogy vannak (illetve az is), de túl nagy hajcihő van körülöttük.
Te mikor láttál hetero felvonulást azért mert hetero?
Illeetve szeretném megérni mikor a csodálatos médiánk bejelenti hogy, természetes úton az egyik férfinek hirtelen peteérése lesz, az megfogan, kihordja és egészséges homo fiúcskát szül, azt szoptatja, és felneveli.
És hasznos tagjává válik társadalmunknak.


----------



## tsz (2009 Március 15)

siriusB írta:


> Az egy régi, elcsépelt vita, hogy betegség, nem betegség...
> 
> A betegség az, amit gyógyítani lehet. Ezt nem lehet gyógyítani. Elkapni sem lehet, mint egy fertőzést. Az aki heteroszexuális még rágondolni sem tud egy olyan kapcsolatra, amiben azonos nemű társsal kellene viszonyt folytatni. Miért nem, ha egyszer divat, mint gondoljuk?
> 
> ...



Anélkül, hogy az amúgy is jócskán elcsépelt témát tovább akarnám csépelni és én is egyetértek azzal, hogy a homoszexualitás mesterségesen túl van lihegve, de...Valahogy ez a gondolatmenet annyira sánta, néhány kijelentés annyira kategorikus, hogy nem lehet szó nélkül elmenni ezek mellett:

Ha a homók születnek és nem lehet ezen változtatni, akkor mi a fene van pl. olyan évekig hetero kapcsolatban élő, többgyerekes egyedekkel, akik "útközben" válnak homóvá, vagy vica versa...? 
Ha a hetero "rágondolni se tud", akkor mi van a biszexszekkel, akik akár ugyanazon este nemcsakhogy rágondolni, hanem sőt..., vagy a börtön ill. laktanya homókkal, akik többnyire a "ha nincs ló, jó a szamár is" alapon buzulnakmeg, majd kikerülve visszaállnak "alapra"...
Ha a homoság velünk születik, miért nem egyenletes az eloszlása a különböző társadalmakban, miért hogy a nemeket a pszichoszexuális fejlődés érzékeny szakaszában mesterségesen elszeparáló társadalmakban, mint pl. a zsidó, vagy az arab, a homók száma többszörös??

Jobban hangozhat egy olyan logika, ami a homóságot egy pszichoszexuális torzulásnak tartja, ami a többi szexuális aberrációhoz hasonló. Mint minden aberrációt, ennek a csiráját is magunkban hordjuk, de a társadalmi elvárásoknak megfelelve elnyomjuk az olyan irányú késztetéseket. Egyes társadalmi törekvések pl. divat, gazdagság, elitizmus, csömör (lásd római birodalom) hatására az elnyomási kényszer gyengülhet. 

A homóságot politikai célokra, fellazitásra, káoszteremtésre, ellenségeskedés szitására használni aljas és elitélendő. 

A túlnépesedésre vonatkozó kitétel, ismerve a magyar demográfiai haldoklás számait, egyszerűen cinikus. Tessék elmenni az indiai faluba és ott rádumálni a parasztokat a tarkaság előnyeire.


----------



## hotelaudit (2009 Március 16)

"Ha nagyon akarja megoldja vagy így vagy úgy", s szerinted egy melegpár a kis jövevényre milyen hatással lesz? 

"A természetellenes az,ha kijelented,hogy az a normális,amit Te annak tartasz..."

Én nem írtam semmi olyat amiből azt kellene levágnod, hogy számomra az a normális amit én annak tartok. Pontosan azt írtam, hogy számomra az a természetes, amely tényleg természetes és amely szerint a legtöbb ember él. Pont amiatt természetellenes a melegállapot, mert a Földön a nagy többség azért inkább az ellentétes nemhez vonzódik. Miért van ez így? Nem tudom, mintha csak a természet maga lenne a logika, tudod csavar az anyába, s lesznek poronytok  

"Érdekes lenne,ha ennyin múlna az emberiség kihalása..."
Ez csak attól függ hány homi lesz még!


----------



## zalabori (2009 Március 18)

Én csak annyit tudok mondani, hogy nem véletlen h férfiak és nök vannak.


----------



## zalabori (2009 Március 18)

De azt viszont nem szeretem ha vkit a nemi beállitottágán keresztül itélnek el.


----------



## Akácos (2009 Március 18)

Lassan divad lessz homokosnak lenni. És ami divat azt ész nélkül lehet követni, még olyannak is akinek egyébként eszébe sem jutna kipróbálni ezt a gustustalan dolgot. Az rendben is van, hogy nem kell félniük. Elvégre felvilágosultak vagyunk. De azért bátorítani, reklámozni nem kellene. Éljenek, de ne kérkedjenek. Egyébként meg az a normális amit a töbség annak tart. És szerintem a töbség az ellenkező nemhez vonzódik.


----------



## Lilith Dark (2009 Március 18)

mvargal írta:


> Illeetve szeretném megérni mikor a csodálatos médiánk bejelenti hogy, természetes úton az egyik férfinek hirtelen peteérése lesz, az megfogan, kihordja és egészséges homo fiúcskát szül, azt szoptatja, és felneveli.
> És hasznos tagjává válik társadalmunknak.



Úgy gondolom,hogy én sem csak akkor vagyok hasznos tagja a társadalmunknak,ha gyereket szülök,és felnevelem...



hotelaudit írta:


> "Ha nagyon akarja megoldja vagy így vagy úgy", s szerinted egy melegpár a kis jövevényre milyen hatással lesz?



Hát biztosan jobb hatással,mint az olyan anyák,akik a kukába dobják,vagy ütik-verik,megalázzák,vagy szimplán csak elhanyagolják a gyermeküket. Attól még,hogy melegek,nem perverzek,és tudnak szeretettel,odafigyeléssel bánni egy gyerekkel.
Csak azt nem értem,hogy a nagy többség (tisztelet a kivételnek) miért hiszi azt,hogy ha valaki meleg,az egyben perverz,és képtelen egészséges,emberi érzésekre,érzelmekre?
(Biztos köztük is vannak perverzek,de a heterók között is szép számmal!!)

Semmi különbséget nem látok,úgy gondolom,sokan vannak,akik nem alkalmasak gyereknevelésre,de ez véletlenül sem a szexuális irányultságán múlik,hanem azon,hogy milyen ember.


----------



## mvargal (2009 Március 18)

Kedves Lilth

Természetesen nem csak akkor vagy hasznos tagja, hanem akkor ha beilleszkedsz rendesen és a társadalom által felállított és elvárt normák szerint cselekszel.
Illetve a másik:Azok az anyák akik kukába dobják,...stb. egy lehelettel eltérnek a normálistól általában bőrszínben...ugye nem kell részletezni.


----------



## kikaro (2009 Március 23)

De, kell részletezned... Bőrszíntől-fajtól-nemtől függetlenül vannak akik túladnak gyermekükön, akár úgy is, hogy kukába dobják, vagy megölik. És bőrszíntől-fajtól-nemtől függetlenül vannak olyanok is, akik még a más által szűlt gyermekeket is felnevelik, szeretik és jóra tanítják. 
Más: nem kellene, hogy mások szexuális irányultsága gondot okozzon, egésszen addig, amíg nem akarják azt rám erőltetni. Ez nem azt jelenti, hogy filmeken, könyvekben, reklámokban, stb. ne találkozzunk a szexualitás bármely formájával (biszexuális, leszbikus, homokos), hanem azt, hogy az én meglévő szexuális irányultságomat ne akarja személyesen megváltoztatni. Az nem zavar(na), ha olyan is bepróbálkozik, akire nem vagyok vevő, de az igen, ha nem érti meg a nemet. Egyébként szíve joga, hiszen senki homlokára nincs ráírva, hogy melyik csapatban játszik, az enyémre sem.


----------



## a propaganda (2009 Április 3)

Én nem vagyok homoszexuális, de nem ítélem el őket.

(csak ne előttem csinálják, kivéve ha csajok :)


----------



## re_nikee (2009 Április 6)

En sem itelem el oket igaz zavar h nekem ugy tunik h megjatszak magukat szerintem nem kene szembe tuno legyen h ok homosexualisak de manapsag ok ezt eljatszak mert nem ugy viselkednek mint a heterok


----------



## saskya (2009 Április 6)

Én elítélem őket. No nem azt, hogy kihez vonzódnak, hanem azt, hogy sértődötten és néha arrogánsan hirdetik magukat. Ha egy homoszexuális pár együtt él, mert szeretik egymást, hát szívük joga. Azt hiszem talán az idősebbek nem is csinálnak cirkuszt vonzódásuk köré. Inkább a fiatalabbak tekintik a homoszexualitást a lázadás egy formájának. Persze ez csak az én véleményem és az sem biztos, hogy igazam van, de kívülállóként így látom.
A gyerekvállalás viszont teljesen más. Abban egyetértek, hogy sok hetero szülő kevésbé gondoskodó, mint amilyen egy harmonikus kapcsolatban élő homoszexuális pár lehetne. Nem is a "szülők" alkalmatlansága miatt ellenzem, hanem azért, mert a gyereket nagyon sok értelmetlen támadás érné az óvodában, iskolában, a többi szülő tiltaná tőle a saját gyerekét, nehogy "megfertőzze" az otthon látott hajlamokkal.... stb. Azt hiszem egy homoszexuális családban nevelkedő kisgyerek, életre szóló lelkisérüléseket szedhet össze, még akkor is, ha emberibb környezetben nő fel, mint azok az osztálytásrsai akiket eltiltanak tőle.


----------



## Black wolf (2009 Április 6)

Én nem ítélem el. A szexuális fejlődéshez hozzátartozik a nemiidentitás keresése. Ha valaki nem biztos abban, kihez, mihez vonzódik, az nem bűn és ha tudja, hogy a saját neméhez, részemről úgy gondolom, az sem, amíg nem erőlteti rá másra a saját akaratát. A homoszexualitást részemről ugyanolyan olyan normálisnak tekintem, mint a heteroszexualitást.
A lázadásról meg annyit, ifjúság, bolondság. Minden kornak meg van a maga lázadása. Gondoljunk csak a hippikre! Akkoriban az a szexuális szabadság épp olyan megbotránkoztatást ért el, mint napjainkban a homoszexualitás. Én senkit nem fogok azért utálni, mert mondjuk nő létére nem a férfiakhoz vonzódik, vagy férfi létére nem a nőkhöz. Ők ugyanis épp annyira össze vannak zavarodva saját másságuktól, mint a környezetük. Elfogadni, hogy a társadalmi szerepedet képtelen vagy betölteni bármi miatt borzalmas, megrázó dolog és ha ezt ráadásul a környezeted még el isítéli, nem támogat... Mit tennél? Változtatni nem tudsz, tehát lázadsz és annál inkább kihangsúlyozod másságodat. Ráadásul a heterók bárhol, bármikor kézenfogva járhatnak egymással, csókolózhatnak a vonaton, a parkban, a villamoson. Ők hol tehetik meg ezt?

Nem, én egyáltalán nem ítélem el őket. Sőt, felnézek rájuk a bátorságuk miatt. Önmagadat nyíltan vállalni nagyon nehéz. Ebbe néha nekünk is bele kellene gondolnunk és inkább segíteni, mint elzárkózni.


----------



## remenyseg (2009 Április 7)

Mindenkinek jogaban van ugy elni ahogy azt jonak latja!


----------



## Davenport74 (2009 Április 22)

Engem nem zavarnak, addig, amíg nem kezdeményeznek.


----------



## rugesz (2009 Április 29)

Nekem személy szerint nem jelentenek gondot csak ne szálljanak rám, mert azt már nem bírnám elviselni tőlük.


----------



## FeketeBestia (2009 Április 29)

Lilith Dark írta:


> Úgy gondolom,hogy én sem csak akkor vagyok hasznos tagja a társadalmunknak,ha gyereket szülök,és felnevelem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...hogy mennyire igazad van...:656:


----------



## fagor (2009 Május 6)

Engem nem érint a téma. Hacsak nem számítom azt ,hogy valaki tréfából meg nem adta az emailemet egy ilyen oldalon, és pár hétig rá voltam szorulva a "nézze, nem vagyok meleg, csak a haverjaim szórakoztak" tipusu szövegekre...


----------



## Lana00 (2009 Május 12)

Sokan említettétek, hogy nem zavar, ők is emberek, csak ne reklámozzák, intézzék négy fal közt. Szerintem ez álszentség. Ezek szerint mégsem fogadjátok el teljesen. Vagy ha egy hetero párt láttok, akkor is undorodva fordultok el? Szerintem jó, ha felvállalják, joguk van hozzá. Mennyivel lenne jobb, ha mégtöbb olyan homoszexuális lenne, aki csak azért alapít családot és él boldogtalanul, hogy leplezze valódi hajlamait? A melegek is tudnak gyereket nevelni, köztük is vannak jó és rossz emberek, ugyanúgy, mint a heterok között. Igazán ideje lenne, hogy mindenki elfogadja a másikat úgy, ahogy van.


----------



## beacska77 (2009 Május 12)

Szerintem is jobb ha válalják önmagukat. Egy egész életen át leplezni valódi énünket nagyon súlyos hatással lehet a személyiségünk fejlődésére.


----------



## prominent (2009 Május 13)

De vajon a melegek jelen társadalmi megítélés közepette megtehetik-e, hogy vállalják nemi identitásukat, lehetnek-e teljes jogú tagjai egy olyan világnak, amelyben a bűnözőket, erkölcsileg romlott embereket a megbecsülés piedesztáljára emelnek?


----------



## kovi5100 (2009 Május 16)

Boszi írta:


> Dr. Schlessinger kereszteny volt de jo par eve felvette a zsido vallast.


 Hogy lehet keresztényből zsidó, vagy forditva?! Ezt soha nem értettem pedig láttam már rá példát...


----------



## FeketeBestia (2009 Május 16)

kismuveszur írta:


> Engem nem nagyon zavart, de mi van a gyerekekkel akik nem értik a bácsi miért öltözik néninek?



Ez is csak szülői hozzáállás kérdése. Az én kislányaim már nem ütköznek meg egy meleg láttán, mert én sem akadok ki rajta. Persze, amikor először láttak ilyet, akkor nem értették - pont úgy, ahogy a tolókocsis vagy fogyatékos emberek láttát sem, de elmagyaráztam nekik, hogy nem vagyunk egyformák, vannak ilyen és olyan emberek is, ezért már teljesen természetesnek veszik. 

A kisgyerekes szülőkön múlik az, hogy a következő nemzedék, hogy ítéli meg a homoszexualitás kérdését...


----------



## NomádHun (2009 Május 17)

En elitelem,mindenki tehet rola,hogy kit szeret,es ez nem helyenvalo hogy egynembelu szemelyekkel apoljunk kapcsolatot.Sztem nem csak undorito es helytelen,de szamomra elkepzelhetetlen,hogy lehet ilyet tenni.Nekem semmi bajom veluk,de melyen elitelem az ilyeneket.Nincs olyan h nem tehet rola,sokan mondjak h igy erzek es kesz.De hat ugyanugy ahogy a szerelemnek is lehet hatart szabnmi nagynehezen,ugyanugy ennek a felratajolt erzesnek is.Maradnank a valos,es a leheto korulmenyek kozott.
Kerem uraim,holgyeim,nehogymar elfogadnank ket meleg eskovoi meghivojat,ha mar Isten "papja" megaldja oket.
En nem tudom elkepzelni "csokoljatok meg egymast" es megteszik az oltart hanynam le,nem akarok megserteni senkit,de Isten sem igy teremtett(mar aki hisz)Azert lett a ferfibol a no hogy egyutt egyek lehessenek,Isten miert nem Ferfit teremtett melle...Valahol nezzunk magunkba,milyenek vagyunk.Nem is vagyunk emberek,inkabb allatok.Akik viaskodunk egymassal,szavakkal es a tarsadalom felbomlik,a szabalyok,az erkolcsok enyhulnek.
Elkeserito.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Május 17)

A homoszexualitás több mint 70 országban törvényes büncselekménynek számit!

Kilenc országban halálbüntetés jár érte!

Még szerencse, hogy van ahol feltünés nélkül szoknyát hordhatok








"Várj és ne félj"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNfETudxbD8


----------



## FeketeBestia (2009 Május 17)

NomádHun írta:


> En elitelem,mindenki tehet rola,hogy kit szeret,es ez nem helyenvalo hogy egynembelu szemelyekkel apoljunk kapcsolatot.Sztem nem csak undorito es helytelen,de szamomra elkepzelhetetlen,hogy lehet ilyet tenni.Nekem semmi bajom veluk,de melyen elitelem az ilyeneket.Nincs olyan h nem tehet rola,sokan mondjak h igy erzek es kesz.De hat ugyanugy ahogy a szerelemnek is lehet hatart szabnmi nagynehezen,ugyanugy ennek a felratajolt erzesnek is.Maradnank a valos,es a leheto korulmenyek kozott.
> Kerem uraim,holgyeim,nehogymar elfogadnank ket meleg eskovoi meghivojat,ha mar Isten "papja" megaldja oket.
> En nem tudom elkepzelni "csokoljatok meg egymast" es megteszik az oltart hanynam le,nem akarok megserteni senkit,de Isten sem igy teremtett(mar aki hisz)Azert lett a ferfibol a no hogy egyutt egyek lehessenek,Isten miert nem Ferfit teremtett melle...Valahol nezzunk magunkba,milyenek vagyunk.Nem is vagyunk emberek,inkabb allatok.Akik viaskodunk egymassal,szavakkal es a tarsadalom felbomlik,a szabalyok,az erkolcsok enyhulnek.
> Elkeserito.




Isten...hit...Isten...hit...ezen fogalmak közelébe sem ér a te hozzászólásod stílusa...
Elítéled? Szerintem az ítélkezés is Isten feladata..

Jah...akkor nem hányod le az oltárt amikor pedofil papokat lepleznek le???


----------



## kockásfülűnyúl (2009 Május 18)

NomádHun írta:


> Nekem semmi bajom veluk,de melyen elitelem az ilyeneket...


----------



## sd54321 (2009 Május 18)

Érdekes hozzászólások.
Én abban a speciális helyzetben vagyok, hogy (legjobb tudomásom szerint ) jómagam nem, viszont jó pár éve (teljesen közvetett módon) megtudtam, hogy öcsém meleg. Amikor ezt megtudtam, furcsa kettősség zajlott le bennem. Az ember naponta találkozik a cigány megkülönböztetéshez hasonlatos, melegeket nevetségessé tévő megjegyzésekkel, viccekkel, történetekkel. Addig a napig én is, úgy használtam a b*zi szót, mint negatív jelzőt. De akkor rájöttem, hogy a meleg ember is csak ember. Semmivel sem jobb vagy rosszabb mint a nem melegek. Akkor mi bajunk velük? Sőt! Én egyre inkább azt veszem észre, hogy a melegek sokkal könnyebben megtalálják, megvalósítják életcéljaikat. lehet, pont azért mert ez a kiközösítő hozzáállás eleve erre kényszeríti Őket, hogy magasabbra tegyék a mércét. Öcsém végnyomta a létező bp-i legmagasabb sulikat. Diplomázott. Állami felsőfokú nyelvvizsgája van. Dolgozik külföldön, s rengeteg ismerőse van. nem csupán meleg barátja, hanem ismerőse.
Én úgy gondolom, hogy aki elitéli a melegeket, az nem ismeri a melegeket, s nem is akarja megismerni Őket. A legtöbb ember akit ismerek, azért itélik el Őket mert félnek Tőlük, pontosabban attól, hogy a közvélemény megbélyegzi Őket. EZ a szánalmas.


----------



## FeketeBestia (2009 Május 18)

sd54321 írta:


> *A legtöbb ember akit ismerek, azért itélik el Őket mert félnek Tőlük, pontosabban attól, hogy a közvélemény megbélyegzi Őket. EZ a szánalmas.*



:656:

Igazad van, nagyon is szánalmas - ezek az emberek szépen kiállítják magukról a szegénységi bizonyítványukat. 
Struccpolitika...


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Május 20)

Ugy gondolom, hogy a többség *nem párkeresés végett* jár ide hanem a szexualitást körülvevö tabukkal szeretne szakitani.

Azoknak akik a homoszexualitást *"gusztustalannak, hányingert kelltönek"* nevezik és kövekkel dobáloznak, szeretnék mondani valamit. 

A hétvégén egy bevásárloközpontban voltam és a nyitott kávéházban két tolokocsiban üllö vendégre lettem figyelmes.

Egymásra tekintettek érzelmesen és összebujtak amenyire a tolokocsi és a testi fogyatékosságuk ezt megengedte.
Az ajkat az ajakra helyezve, vigaszt keresve egymásba, összesimulva hosszu perceken keresztül.

Mi is összeszoritottuk egymás kezét a feleségemmel egy diszkrét pillantást vetve a boldog párra.

*Néhány évvel korábban ez még nem lett volna lehetséges.* 
"Krüpelek nyálazzák egymást. Invalidok akarnak párosulni. Ilyen undorito jelenetek a nyilvánosság elött! Ez nem az a kép amit a playboy-bol ismerünk!"

Nem tudnám megmondani, hogy a szeretkezök milyen "nemüek" voltak. 
A deformalt test körvonalai erre nem adtak egyértelmüen választ. Ugy érzem ennek az ismerete nem is lényeges.

Fontos, hogy két ember összeolvadt a szeretetben egynéhány percre függetlenül attol, hogy mit mondanak a kromoszomák, hány tonnát nyomnak vagy melyik végtaguk hiányzik.

Vagy mondjuk mi lesz ha mi megöregszünk? kiss

Ha nemcsak összesimulni akarunk az ágyban élettársunkkal hanem továbbra is egy orgazmust szeretnénk?

Gondoljunk már egy pillanatra bele: Mi is undoritoak leszünk? 
Szerintem nem. Hanem boldogok. 

*Az izlés és az erkölcs az két különbözö kategoria.* 

Ha csak a testi szépség ami a másikon zavar bennünket akkor azon tegyük tul magunkat.


----------



## FeketeBestia (2009 Május 20)

Ernoe írta:


> Fontos, hogy két ember összeolvadt a szeretetben egynéhány percre függetlenül attol, hogy mit mondanak a kromoszomák, hány tonnát nyomnak vagy melyik végtaguk hiányzik.
> 
> Vagy mondjuk mi lesz ha mi megöregszünk? kiss
> 
> ...



Ma hasonló élményben volt részem. Iskolás kislányommal sétáltunk az óvodába a tesóért. Egy buszmegálló mellett haladtunk volna el, amikor megpillantottunk egy idős párt. 70-80 év körüliek lehettek. Kéz a kézben várták a buszt, mikor a néni mondott valamit a bácsinak, aki erre szájon puszilta a nénit. Nem csak engem hatott meg a látvány, hanem a kislányomat is. Azt mondta: anya, milyen aranyosak! Észrevették, hogy figyeljük őket és kérdőn néztek ránk. Persze, így már nem akartam elmenni szó nélkül, így azt mondtam nekik, hogy ne haragudjanak, hogy egy ilyen szép pillanatot akaratunkon kívül meglestünk, de annyira jó volt látni...nagyon ritka az ilyen!!!

Kedves Ernoe...több ilyen ember kellene, mint amilyen Te vagy. Sokkal szebb lenne a világ...:656:

Ha mindenkit békén hagynának végre, hogy úgy élje az életét ahogy akarja - mindenféle előítélet és kirekesztés nélkül, sokkal több boldog, kiegyensúlyozott ember lenne...


----------



## Jupiterrr (2009 Május 21)

Fura, hogy ekkora publicitást és figyelmet kap a homoszexualitás téma azok részéről, akik elítélik. Vajon mért foglalkoznak vele annyit??
Nekem van ötletem. Ki találja ki?


----------



## lani2 (2009 Május 21)

Beleolvasva a topic-ba nem igazán tudom hova tenni az infókat ... de egy alábbi kis szösszenet jut eszembe a témáról ...

Amikor először halottam komolyabban a tervezetről (legális lesz a házasságuk magyar régióban), nagyot mosolyogtunk, hisz "nem baj, több csaj jut nekünk" ... de aztán rájöttünk, hogy "jó, jó, de mivan ha két lány ... akkor 2x kevesebb" ...


----------



## lani2 (2009 Május 21)

Legutóbb tavasszal egy - részben gyerekeknek is szervezett - kiállításra ált be a sorba egy nőnek öltözött manusz. Nem volt sem perverz, sem bulvársajtós rózsaszín akármi rajta. Nyilt utcán lévő pénztárnál történt mindez, a szülők elhúzódtak, a gyerekek, meg face2face kérdezték, hogy a bácsi miért vagy boszorkánynak öltözve ... de semmi több nem történ ...

Az az érdekes, hogy mióta elfogadták ezt a törvényt, azóta nem kirívó divat lett, hanem éppen hogy szolidabbak lettek a dolgok. Mert mostmár nem tilosban jár, azaz sok emberben már nem kelt adrenalin fokozó dolgot, hisz nem tilos valamit csinál...


----------



## Marcsi1979 (2009 Május 21)

Nekem nincs bajom velük,csak előttem ne csinálják!!Végül is nem tehetnek róla,hogy ilyenek.Attól még ők is emberek,és vannak érzéseik.


----------



## dzsingi (2009 Június 5)

Éljenek boldogan csak nem kéne ez a felvonulas .


----------



## Ancsa518 (2009 Június 10)

_Szerintem ez szörnyen természetellenes dolog. Mostanában divat lesz, ,,homoszexuális vagy, hurrrrá"... Arról nem is beszélve, hogyha örökbe is fogadhatnak. Megkérdezi a ,,gyereküktől" a tanár, hogy -Anyukádat hogy hívják?- erre a gyerek meg azt mondja, hogy nekem két apukám van...Szóval természetellenes, de ezek mellett is azt mondom, hogy nem utálom őket, de nem kéne ezt csinálni, mert ez az emberiségnek sem tesz jót._


----------



## wildrain (2009 Június 10)

Nekem volt egy barátom, akivel annak idején az iskolában együtt csajoztunk, aztán amikor kimaradtunk, ő fősulira ment, én meg bevonultam katonának, és egyszer, amikor összefutottunk, bejelentette, hogy ő rájött, hogy meleg. 
Először nehéz volt feldolgozni, de nem azért, mert nem bírom a melegeket, hanem azért, mert ismertem az előéletét, imádott csajozni, buktak rá a nők...
A történet poénja, hogy egy-két év kitérő után visszatért a nőkhöz, és már nem vallja magát melegnek. Felesége van, és gyereke...


----------



## FeketeBestia (2009 Június 10)

Ancsa518 írta:


> _Szerintem ez szörnyen természetellenes dolog. Mostanában divat lesz, ,,homoszexuális vagy, hurrrrá"... Arról nem is beszélve, hogyha örökbe is fogadhatnak. Megkérdezi a ,,gyereküktől" a tanár, hogy -Anyukádat hogy hívják?- erre a gyerek meg azt mondja, hogy nekem két apukám van...Szóval természetellenes, de ezek mellett is azt mondom, hogy nem utálom őket, de nem kéne ezt csinálni, mert ez az emberiségnek sem tesz jót._



Az azért közel sem biztos, hogy a gyereknek jobban árt ez a családforma, mint az, amikor egy klasszikus családban mondjuk alkoholista apa veri rommá a famíliát minden este. Vagy a pedofil apuka kóstolgatja a kislányát. 
Szvsz az se jobb ha a gyerek azt mondja, hogy apukám vagy anyukám börtönben van...az se szebb családmodell. 

A másik: minden homoszexuális egy heteroszexuális kapcsolatból származik. Ergo nem nagyon lehet a gyermek szexuális irányultságát a családdal, mint szimbólummal befolyásolni...

Divat? Hát nem tudom. Én már belegondoltam ebbe, hogy pusztán divatból be tudnák-e nőzni. Hát nem hiszem...ha nincs meg bennem a hajlam, a gyomortartalmam feltörésével nem nagyon tudnák mit kezdeni....


----------



## dodka (2009 Június 10)

Magam részéről nem zavar más nemi beállítottsága, ha nem hivalkodik, provokál. Magánügy. De hogy felvonulnak, az nem értem.


----------



## FeketeBestia (2009 Június 10)

dodka írta:


> Magam részéről nem zavar más nemi beállítottsága, ha nem hivalkodik, provokál. Magánügy. De hogy felvonulnak, az nem értem.



Van már Bringás, holokauszttagadó, szüreti, munkát-kenyeret, motoros, gördeszkás, tűzoltó, huszár, stop szmog, neonáci, evezős, és trianoni felvonulás kicsiny országunkban. Hirtelen csak ennyi jutott eszembe, de biztos van még ezernyi fontos ügy, amiért felvonulnak az emberek. Én nem értem, hogy miért kizárólag ez az egy szúrja mindenkinek a szemét...


----------



## wildrain (2009 Június 11)

FeketeBestia írta:


> Az azért közel sem biztos, hogy a gyereknek jobban árt ez a családforma, mint az, amikor egy klasszikus családban mondjuk alkoholista apa veri rommá a famíliát minden este. Vagy a pedofil apuka kóstolgatja a kislányát.
> Szvsz az se jobb ha a gyerek azt mondja, hogy apukám vagy anyukám börtönben van...az se szebb családmodell.



Ha valami nem jó, az attól még nem lesz jobb, hogy van nála rosszabb is. Pl. a tökönrúgás rohadtul fáj, de attól még nem fog kevésbé fájni, hogy a szülés mégjobban fáj. Persze, azon lehet vitatkozni, hogy a homoszexualitás rossz-e, de az tény, hogy a természetes szaporodási procedúrához semmi köze az egyneműek kapcsolatának, így mindenképpen valami természetellenes-féléről beszélhetünk.



> Divat? Hát nem tudom. Én már belegondoltam ebbe, hogy pusztán divatból be tudnák-e nőzni. Hát nem hiszem...ha nincs meg bennem a hajlam, a gyomortartalmam feltörésével nem nagyon tudnák mit kezdeni....



Nyilván kell hozzá valami hajlam, de a divatosság itt inkább arra vonatkozik, hogy a homoszexualitás reklámozása lett divat. Sőt, egyes szakmákban (divattervezés, stylist, lakberendezés) szinte alapkövetelmény lett, hogy ha férfi az illető, akkor buzinak kell lennie. Máskülönben nehezebben jut előbbre, vagy akár meg is fordíthatjuk: ha valaki tehetségtelenebb, akkor is hátszelet ad az, hogy buzi.


----------



## bbslut (2009 Június 12)

dodka írta:


> Magam részéről nem zavar más nemi beállítottsága, ha nem hivalkodik, provokál. Magánügy. De hogy felvonulnak, az nem értem.



Kanadaban meglehetosen szep hagyomannyal bir, a melegfelvonulas...

Evente egyszer ki lehet birni, akinek nem tetszik ne jarjon arra.


----------



## FeketeBestia (2009 Június 12)

wildrain írta:


> Ha valami nem jó, az attól még nem lesz jobb, hogy van nála rosszabb is. Pl. a tökönrúgás rohadtul fáj, de attól még nem fog kevésbé fájni, hogy a szülés mégjobban fáj. Persze, azon lehet vitatkozni, hogy a homoszexualitás rossz-e, de az tény, hogy a természetes szaporodási procedúrához semmi köze az egyneműek kapcsolatának, így mindenképpen valami természetellenes-féléről beszélhetünk.



Persze...nem is ez a lényeg, mert mindenkinek az a legfájdalmasabb amit ő érez és mindenkinek az a jó életforma, amit maga is él. De attól, hogy mi még így gondoljuk, nem biztos, hogy így is van. Arra próbáltam rávilágítani, hogy az örökbefogadás kérdése nem biztos, hogy negatív. Mert mire van szüksége a gyereknek? Egy harmonikus, megértő, őszinte, szeretetteljes környezetre, ahol fejlődhet, ahol szeretik. 
Most megint egy rosszabb példával jövök, de ez annyira "természetes" ha hallunk róla. Egy állami gondozott gyereknek, akit eldobtak a szülei és az ő környezetére a fentebb említett dolgok egy cseppet sem illenek rá, szvsz sokkal jobb helye lenne egy meleg pár mellett, mint a sok száz gyerek között, ahol minden van, csak harmónia és szeretet nincs...





wildrain írta:


> Nyilván kell hozzá valami hajlam, de a divatosság itt inkább arra vonatkozik, hogy a homoszexualitás reklámozása lett divat. Sőt, egyes szakmákban (divattervezés, stylist, lakberendezés) szinte alapkövetelmény lett, hogy ha férfi az illető, akkor buzinak kell lennie. Máskülönben nehezebben jut előbbre, vagy akár meg is fordíthatjuk: ha valaki tehetségtelenebb, akkor is hátszelet ad az, hogy buzi.



Erre mit lehet mondani? Végre egy terület, ahol nem a melegek vannak megkülönböztetve hátrányosan! Jó, ez most kicsit morbid, de ettől még tény.
Nekem is van egy meleg alkalmazottam. Amikor kiderült, rettegett attól, hogy el lesz küldve valamilyen koholt ürüggyel. Felvilágosítottam, hogy engem egyáltalán nem zavar, és biztos lehet benne, hogy stabil a munkahelye. Azóta is nálunk van, az egyik legjobb munkaerőnk.


----------



## redlion (2009 Június 12)

A homoszexualitás megbocsáthatatlan bűn, Ószövetség: Leviticus 18:22 szerint utálatos az (Mózes harmadik könyve), "a föld is kiveté őket". Erről sok vita folyik, erre van bünbocsánat a biblia szerint, az emberektől pedig elvárható a tolerancia.
De szerintem a divat-leszbikusság, sőt a biszexualitás a gusztustalan. 
Döntse már el ki kell neki, vagy jöhet bár(mi)ki?
Erről a média tehet, sztárolja azt a sok tehetségtelen, nagyravágyó nulla modellecskéket, a sok ingyenélő kornyikálni akar, meg műsort vezetni. Ha meg homokos vagy telhetetlen is, hát az bónuszpont!


----------



## FeketeBestia (2009 Június 12)

redlion írta:


> A homoszexualitás megbocsáthatatlan bűn, Ószövetség: Leviticus 18:22 szerint utálatos az (Mózes harmadik könyve), "a föld is kiveté őket". Erről sok vita folyik, erre van bünbocsánat a biblia szerint, az emberektől pedig elvárható a tolerancia.



Hmmm...és aki nem ezek szerint él? Aki nem hívő? Azt szerinted érdekli, hogy mit írtak az Ószövetségben erről? 
Nem beszélve arról, hogy azóta elég sokat változott a világ...



redlion írta:


> De szerintem a divat-leszbikusság, sőt a biszexualitás a gusztustalan.
> Döntse már el ki kell neki, vagy jöhet bár(mi)ki?



Az, hogy kinek mi a gusztustalan, azt a saját egyénisége, saját "gyomra" mondja meg, nem pedig egy általánosan elfogadott nézet...



redlion írta:


> Erről a média tehet, sztárolja azt a sok tehetségtelen, nagyravágyó nulla modellecskéket, a sok ingyenélő kornyikálni akar, meg műsort vezetni. Ha meg homokos vagy telhetetlen is, hát az bónuszpont!



Szerintem semmi nem támasztja alá azt a nézetet, hogy mostanság több meleg lenne a média miatt, vagy bármi más miatt. Szerintem inkább az van, hogy több publicitást kap a dolog, egyre többen vállalják nyíltan. Régebben is, az előző rendszerben is rengeteg meleg volt, csak éppen nem tudtunk róla...


----------



## hajni1971 (2009 Június 12)

_ Nekem semmi bajom a homokosokkal,amit a meleg férfiak csinálnak azt én is gusztustalannak tartom.De ha nekik így jó...Semmiképpen nem gondolom,hogy megbocsáthatatlan bűn.Viszont a gyereknevelés felelősség.Esetleg alapos alkalmassági vizsgálat után elképzelhetőnek tartom._


----------



## FeketeBestia (2009 Június 12)

hajni1971 írta:


> _ Nekem semmi bajom a homokosokkal,amit a meleg férfiak csinálnak azt én is gusztustalannak tartom.De ha nekik így jó...Semmiképpen nem gondolom,hogy megbocsáthatatlan bűn.Viszont a gyereknevelés felelősség.Esetleg alapos alkalmassági vizsgálat után elképzelhetőnek tartom._



Hát ez az alkalmassági vizsgálat elkelne a heteroszexuális pároknak is...mint tudjuk...


----------



## afca (2009 Június 12)

hajni1971 írta:


> _ Nekem semmi bajom a homokosokkal,amit a meleg férfiak csinálnak azt én is gusztustalannak tartom.De ha nekik így jó...Semmiképpen nem gondolom,hogy megbocsáthatatlan bűn.Viszont a gyereknevelés felelősség.Esetleg alapos alkalmassági vizsgálat után elképzelhetőnek tartom._


Mit is tartalmazna az a vizsga??Van Magyarországon egty közismert személy,,transzvesztita,,aki örökbe fogadott gyerekeket.Meg kell nézni,hogy neveli.És azt is meg kellene nézni kiktől fogadta őket örökbe!Ki és milyen alapon volna vizsgállva?KINEK KELLENE TÖBBET MUTATNI?


----------



## FeketeBestia (2009 Június 12)

afca írta:


> Mit is tartalmazna az a vizsga??Van Magyarországon egty közismert személy,,transzvesztita,,aki örökbe fogadott gyerekeket.Meg kell nézni,hogy neveli.És azt is meg kellene nézni kiktől fogadta őket örökbe!Ki és milyen alapon volna vizsgállva?KINEK KELLENE TÖBBET MUTATNI?Ez az



igen afca!!!\\m/


----------



## FeketeBestia (2009 Június 12)

Már éppen ideje lenne, ha eljutna ez az ország egy olyan szintre, ahol nem a külsőségek, szokások alapján ítélnek(!) és bélyegeznek(!) meg egy EMBERT, hanem a valódi belső értékek alapján döntenének. 

...de ahogy elnézem, erre az elkövetkezendő 1000 évben nincs esély...


----------



## redlion (2009 Június 12)

Kedves FeketeBestia!
Nem is azt mondtam, hogy több ember meleg lett, hanem valójában több publicitást kap a dolog amennyit kellene. Sokan felvállalják, de hát miért? Ebben van a bökkenő. Ez a bizonyos felvállalás a mostani divatirányzat miatt van. Divat "más"-nak lenni, divat "dekorativ médiaszemélyiség"-nek lenni (remélem tudja melyik korosodó nőről beszélek K.T.), divat tehetségtelennek és ostobának lenni. Iszonyatos kombinációnak tartom ha az ostobaság a nagyravágyással kombinálódik. 
Elkanyarodtam egy kicsit. Szerintem azért tudunk sok ember másfajta irányultságáról, mert a média ebből divatot teremtett.
De...azért drukkolok egy férfinak, aki nemrég beteg volt, és három gyermeket nevel - nem biológiai apja csemetéinek. Sok hetero példát vehetne róla.
És nem gyomor kérdése, ha gusztustalan a biszexualitás.


----------



## FeketeBestia (2009 Június 13)

redlion írta:


> Kedves FeketeBestia!
> Nem is azt mondtam, hogy több ember meleg lett, hanem valójában több publicitást kap a dolog amennyit kellene. Sokan felvállalják, de hát miért? Ebben van a bökkenő. Ez a bizonyos felvállalás a mostani divatirányzat miatt van.


Már miért ne vállalnák fel??? Most már végre fel lehet (sajnos csak módjával). Nem volt már elég abból az időszakból, amikor hazugságban kellett élni??? Azért az őszinteség miatt már ne háborodjunk fel, mert mások esetében bizony mindig számonkérjük...



redlion írta:


> Divat "más"-nak lenni, divat "dekorativ médiaszemélyiség"-nek lenni* (remélem tudja melyik korosodó nőről beszélek K.T.)*, divat tehetségtelennek és ostobának lenni. Iszonyatos kombinációnak tartom ha az ostobaság a nagyravágyással kombinálódik.


Nem, kedves redlion...lövésem sincs, hogy kiről beszél. Máshol már említettem, hogy nem igen nézek tévét, főleg nem szennyműsorokat...



redlion írta:


> Elkanyarodtam egy kicsit. Szerintem azért tudunk sok ember másfajta irányultságáról, mert a média ebből divatot teremtett.


Az nem baj, ha elkanyarodik, hiszen a "probléma" ahhoz túl komplex, hogy önmagában tárgyaljuk. Bizony ki kell térni arra, amivel kapcsolatban van...



redlion írta:


> De...azért drukkolok egy férfinak, aki nemrég beteg volt, és három gyermeket nevel - nem biológiai apja csemetéinek. Sok hetero példát vehetne róla.


Ebben nagyon egyetértünk!!!



redlion írta:


> És nem gyomor kérdése, ha gusztustalan a biszexualitás.


Tudja, kedves redlion, én gusztustalannak csak azt vallom, amit tapasztalok, látok, érzékelek. Mivel nem nézek ilyen témájú filmeket, nem nézegetek ilyen képeket, így nem állítom, hogy gusztustalan. Esetleg azt, hogy az én életvitelemmel, személyiségemmel, ízlésvilágommal, irányultságommal nem összeegyeztethető, de ettől még nem gusztustalan. Nekem.


----------



## redlion (2009 Június 13)

FeketeBestia írta:


> Tudja, kedves redlion, én gusztustalannak csak azt vallom, amit tapasztalok, látok, érzékelek. Mivel nem nézek ilyen témájú filmeket, nem nézegetek ilyen képeket, így nem állítom, hogy gusztustalan. Esetleg azt, hogy az én életvitelemmel, személyiségemmel, ízlésvilágommal, irányultságommal nem összeegyeztethető, de ettől még nem gusztustalan. Nekem.


 
 Nem kell hogy minden empirikus tényen alapuljon. Elég fantáziája van az embernek, ahhoz hogy tudja, hogy az adott dolog milyen. A gusztustalan szó helyett azt mondanán, hogy természetellenes, de ez tényleg túlságosan sok faktorból áll, összetett probléma.
A biszexualitás számomra igénytelenséget, és érdektelenséget jelent.


----------



## hajni1971 (2009 Június 13)

afca írta:


> Mit is tartalmazna az a vizsga??Van Magyarországon egty közismert személy,,transzvesztita,,aki örökbe fogadott gyerekeket.Meg kell nézni,hogy neveli.És azt is meg kellene nézni kiktől fogadta őket örökbe!Ki és milyen alapon volna vizsgállva?KINEK KELLENE TÖBBET MUTATNI?



Tényleg nehéz volna összeállítani azt a vizsgát...Másik dolog,hogy igazából minden szülőt nagyító alá kéne tenni.


----------



## FeketeBestia (2009 Június 13)

hajni1971 írta:


> Tényleg nehéz volna összeállítani azt a vizsgát...Másik dolog,hogy igazából minden szülőt nagyító alá kéne tenni.



Akkor talán ezt nem a homoszexuálisokkal kapcsolatban kellett volna leírnod, hanem mindenkire vonatkozóan...


----------



## FeketeBestia (2009 Június 13)

redlion írta:


> Nem kell hogy minden empirikus tényen alapuljon. Elég fantáziája van az embernek, ahhoz hogy tudja, hogy az adott dolog milyen. A gusztustalan szó helyett azt mondanán, hogy természetellenes, de ez tényleg túlságosan sok faktorból áll, összetett probléma.
> A biszexualitás számomra igénytelenséget, és érdektelenséget jelent.



Igen, ebben mondjuk én is ezt a nézetet vallom: vagy ez, vagy az...de ez a kettő között lebegés számomra is elég morbid


----------



## hajni1971 (2009 Június 13)

FeketeBestia írta:


> Akkor talán ezt nem a homoszexuálisokkal kapcsolatban kellett volna leírnod, hanem mindenkire vonatkozóan...


_Igazából csak az extrém__homoszexuálisokat szűrném ki.Azokra gondolok akik szinte kérkednek ezzel.Másképp ugyanúgy lehetnének jó szülők mint rosszak. A jó szülő ösztönösen jó,akár homó ,akár heteró._


----------



## FeketeBestia (2009 Június 15)

hajni1971 írta:


> _Igazából csak az extrém__homoszexuálisokat szűrném ki.Azokra gondolok akik szinte kérkednek ezzel.Másképp ugyanúgy lehetnének jó szülők mint rosszak. A jó szülő ösztönösen jó,akár homó ,akár heteró._



Az, hogy mi az extrém, elég egyénre szabott. Ha a kérkedés annak számít, akkor sajnos azt kell mondjam, hogy az összes kérkedőt (nemi irányultságtól függetlenül) vizsgálat alá kell vetni - tekintet nélkül arra, hogy mivel is kérkedik tulajdonképpen.


----------



## hajni1971 (2009 Június 15)

Kissé visszaolvastam a topikban és rájöttem hogy a témának ezt az oldalát (és még sok mást is) alaposan kiveséztek,pl 3-10-ig oldalakon.Nagyon érdekes és elgondolkodtató véleményeket találtam.


----------



## Ancsa518 (2009 Június 16)

_FeketeBestia! Esetleg a Te neved nem Ági? Mert hogy van egy olyan barátnőm, aki ugyanezeket mondja. :-D Azt írtad, hogy ,,Szerintem semmi nem támasztja alá azt a nézetet, hogy mostanság több meleg lenne a média miatt, vagy bármi más miatt. Szerintem inkább az van, hogy több publicitást kap a dolog, egyre többen vállalják nyíltan. Régebben is, az előző rendszerben is rengeteg meleg volt, csak éppen nem tudtunk róla...” Nem vállalták fel... hmm…az a helyzet, hogy akit látok melegeket, azok nem 30-40 év körüliek, hanem 20. Mégis mikor vállalták volna fel? Teljesen egyetértek redlionnal abban, hogy a média tehet róla, és abban, hogy most már divat lesz ez a dolog…_

_A másik, amiről szó volt, ugye a gyerekvállalás. Igen, sajnos sok olyan család van, ahol vannak gondok, pl az apa alkoholista, és veri az egész családját, de ezért vannak olyan szervezetek, akiktől lehet segítséget kérni. Természetesen a gyereknek nem jó, de ha ilyen a környezet, akkor az anyának is tudnia kellene, hogy mikor tud felvállalni egy gyereket. Egy homoszexuálisok közötti párkapcsolat is megromolhat az örökbefogadás után, ami szintén nem jó a gyereknek._


----------



## macinicole (2009 Június 17)

bocsi előre is nem olvastam végig minden hsz. al ényeget kb kiragadtam. 
1 örökbefogadás: az ellenzők szerint ha melegek nevelik a gyereket akkor az buzi lesz.... hogy is van ez? ez tanulható magatartás? amit lát azt tesz? akkor mindenki heteró nem? hiszen ezt látja.

2házasság: a házassági levél nem örök garancia!heteró párok jönnek mennek házasodnak elválnak. Miért is nem mindegy hogy kinek mondok igent? eleve az egész ceremonia leginkább a pénzköltésről szol manapság. igy meg megkönnyitenék az örökösödési jogot a hitelfelvételt és egyébb száraz unalmas jogi macerát.

3szerelem: ki hogy van vele? én nem egy farokba vagy két mellbe szeretek bele hanem egy emberbe! innentől nem érdekel mien nemű szinű faju stb. ha szeretem akkor bármi bármi lehet.

4biszexualitás: lástd feljebb. Lawrence Durell szerint: "A biszexualitásban az a jó hogy a kenyér mindkét oldala vajas!" mélyen egyetértek! Imádom a vajaskenyeret! (igen probáltam mindkét nemmel)(Csak arról nyilatkozom amit ismerek!)


----------



## Senrikton (2009 Június 22)

Egy gyerek megszületik az apa alkoholista az anya meg abból amiből tud...
Apja veri, elveszik a családtól berakják egy intézetbe majd kiadják melegeknek.
Egy kérdés, mit csinál, majd ha felnő?


----------



## paranics11 (2009 Június 23)

*Zaci*



Senrikton írta:


> Egy gyerek megszületik az apa alkoholista az anya meg abból amiből tud...
> Apja veri, elveszik a családtól berakják egy intézetbe majd kiadják melegeknek.
> Egy kérdés, mit csinál, majd ha felnő?



Valószínűleg megpróbál élni ahogy tud,és ahogy szeretne! Az intézetisek(zacisok) ugyanazt élik át mint a melegek,mert eleve hátránnyal és megkülönböztetéssel indulnak! Sajnos én is zacis voltam,most négy gyermeket nevelek,nem vagyok meleg,dolgozom és próbálom a gyermekeimet normálisan nevelni,több-kevesebb sikerrel! Attól hogy meleg valaki teljesen normális ember lehet,a volt szomszédunk is meleg volt,és még sem jutott eszébe velem kikezdeni,vagy reklámozni hogy meleg! Élte az életét dolgozott,utazott,elvolt mint a befőtt!Nem hiszem hogy aki meleg rosszabb volna nálunk heteróknál,csak más szükségletei vannak.
Lehet hogy sok embernél példásabban nevelnének gyermeket.


----------



## redlion (2009 Június 23)

paranics11 írta:


> Valószínűleg megpróbál élni ahogy tud,és ahogy szeretne! Az intézetisek(zacisok) ugyanazt élik át mint a melegek,mert eleve hátránnyal és megkülönböztetéssel indulnak! Sajnos én is zacis voltam,most négy gyermeket nevelek,nem vagyok meleg,dolgozom és próbálom a gyermekeimet normálisan nevelni,több-kevesebb sikerrel! Attól hogy meleg valaki teljesen normális ember lehet,a volt szomszédunk is meleg volt,és még sem jutott eszébe velem kikezdeni,vagy reklámozni hogy meleg! Élte az életét dolgozott,utazott,elvolt mint a befőtt!Nem hiszem hogy aki meleg rosszabb volna nálunk heteróknál,csak más szükségletei vannak.
> Lehet hogy sok embernél példásabban nevelnének gyermeket.


 
Istenem, nem elég, hogy nincs szerető háttér, még ezzel a csúnya pejorativ jelzővel illetik az intézetis gyermekeket, hogy zacis...borzasztó!
Tudod, azt hogy valaki milyen nemi identitású, az tőle független, de te éppen rendes embert kaptál szomszédnak, ehhez semmi köze a nemi beállítottságnak! Heterók között is olyan arányban vannak önző, beképzelt aljadék emberek, mint a melegek között. De ezt taglaljuk már az elejétől.:0:

:656e azt mondom, hogy minden elismerésem neked, hogy ennek ellenére becsülettel neveled gyermekeid, és talpon maradsz.
Vannak olyan emberkék, tapasztalatból tudom, hogy apuci pénzéből külföldön veri a p**-ját, utána itt csahol, és osztja az észt nagy pofával.


----------



## virus94 (2009 Július 13)

én teljes mértékben ellenzem...


----------



## orsiw (2009 Július 21)

hát én ezt nem értem...ha vallásos vagy, akkor is lehetsz pasival...


----------



## Envy (2009 Július 29)

nekem semmi gondom nincs velük... kinek mi köze a másik életéhez?
Nem foglalkozom ezzel... Nekem abból nincs bajom, ha 2azonos nemű szereti egymást..


----------



## Nyussz18 (2009 Augusztus 5)

nekem semmi bajom nincs velük :] 
Biztos nagyon jó fejek lehetnek


----------



## kellegykis (2009 Augusztus 16)

Nyussz18: Csak annyira jó fejek, mint a heterok. Személyes tapasztalat alapján mondhatom, hogy közöttünk is vannak igen rossz és igen jó emberek. És sajnos nálam a mérleg rossz serpenyője sajna lejjebb van. Vagy, ki tudja...?


----------



## gcsanadi (2009 Augusztus 31)

Ó végre valami izgalom! Ki is megyek mindjárt a kertbe, felkapok pár követ és lesújtok! Bár az én pajeszom is le van vágva részben. Akkor először falra dobom, hogy visszapattanjon.


----------



## gcsanadi (2009 Augusztus 31)

oh ezt máshova terveztem  bocsi


----------



## gcsanadi (2009 Augusztus 31)

Soha nem értettem ezeket a vitákat. Miért gondolja bárki is, hogy nem normálisak? Egy fajta ember létezik, azon belül a csoportok nem külön fajok. Valaki szerint a papok jó emberek, holott vannak köztük pedofilok, a buzikra azt mondják, hogy perverzek meg pedofilok.. Jól is néznénk ki! A legtöbb tanulmányok szerint az emberek legalább 8%-a vagy meleg vagy biszexuális. Szerintem nincs olyan ember, aki ne ismerne 100 embert. Abból kb 8 ember "más". Ez van. Max nem tudunk róluk. Vagy máshogy fogalmazva egy átlagos osztályban (kb 30fő) szinte biztos hogy akad közülük. Kivétel mindenhol van, szerintem ezen kár töprengeni. 
Ja és nem minden meleg öltözik rózsaszínbe, lesz fodrász, néz balettot stb. Csak ők azok a "köcsögök", akikről mindenki tudja, hogy meleg és emiatt a sztereotípia.
Bocs, ha valakit megsértettem 1-2 szóval, amit használtam, nem állt szándékomban.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Augusztus 31)

gcsanadi írta:


> Soha nem értettem ezeket a vitákat. Miért gondolja bárki is, hogy nem normálisak? Egy fajta ember létezik, azon belül a csoportok nem külön fajok. Valaki szerint a papok jó emberek, holott vannak köztük pedofilok, a buzikra azt mondják, hogy perverzek meg pedofilok.. Jól is néznénk ki! A legtöbb tanulmányok szerint az emberek legalább 8%-a vagy meleg vagy biszexuális. Szerintem nincs olyan ember, aki ne ismerne 100 embert. Abból kb 8 ember "más". Ez van. Max nem tudunk róluk. Vagy máshogy fogalmazva egy átlagos osztályban (kb 30fő) szinte biztos hogy akad közülük. Kivétel mindenhol van, szerintem ezen kár töprengeni.
> Ja és nem minden meleg öltözik rózsaszínbe, lesz fodrász, néz balettot stb. Csak ők azok a "köcsögök", akikről mindenki tudja, hogy meleg és emiatt a sztereotípia.
> Bocs, ha valakit megsértettem 1-2 szóval, amit használtam, nem állt szándékomban.


Na jó, de azért pedofil felvonulást még nem láttál ahogy gerontofil vagy fekália felvonulást se.

Szerintem ez mindenkinek a jól bejáratott magán ügye, de amikor arra terelődik a téma hogy "meleg büszkeség" kiráz a hideg. Ne haragudjon a világ de aki ezzel vonul fel az meg is érdemli hogy megdobálják tojással.


----------



## Sacibaba (2009 Szeptember 1)

*felvonulás*

Úgy vélem, hogy azzal hogy felvonulást szerveznek, saját magukat ismerik el kirekesztetteknek. 
Abszolút ellene vagyok, hogy elítéljünk valakit azért mert a saját neméhez vonzódik. Mindenki azt csinál a magánéletében amit csak akar, de akkor ezt valóban tartsa meg otthonra. Nem kéne felháborodnunk ha látunk egy egynemű párt, de akkor nekik sem szabadna hivalkodónak lenni, mert ezzel csak olajat öntenek a tűzre.


----------



## gcsanadi (2009 Szeptember 1)

Sacibaba írta:


> Úgy vélem, hogy azzal hogy felvonulást szerveznek, saját magukat ismerik el kirekesztetteknek.
> Abszolút ellene vagyok, hogy elítéljünk valakit azért mert a saját neméhez vonzódik. Mindenki azt csinál a magánéletében amit csak akar, de akkor ezt valóban tartsa meg otthonra. Nem kéne felháborodnunk ha látunk egy egynemű párt, de akkor nekik sem szabadna hivalkodónak lenni, mert ezzel csak olajat öntenek a tűzre.



Ugyan nem vagyok meleg, meg nem ismerem a pride megalkotóinak a céljait, de szerintem az csak egy szerencsétlen névválasztás. A cél szerintem az volt, hogy felhívják a figyelmet arra, hogy többen vannak, mint gondolná az ember, boldogok, nem tudnak és nem is akarnak megváltozni, mert így érzik jól magukat a bőrükben. Szerény véleményem szerint azért vonulnak fel, mert sok országban még a mai napig kivégzik, kiutasítják, börtönbe zárják őket. Továbbá hiányoznak olyan jogok, mint a házasság (itt nem az egyházira gondolok, azzal én sem értek egyet, hogy Isten színe előtt egybekeljenek, már csak azért sem, mert a Biblia és sok más szent könyv írásai szerint az bűn. Nem is értem, hogy azt miért erőltetik..), hogy tudjanak rendesen örökölni, felvenni egymás nevét, ha akarják, és sok más egyéb jog miatt. Másik kérdés az örökbefogadás, meg ilyenek. Én speciel jobban örülnék, ha két meleg nevelne fel, minthogy senki. Az meg tény, hogy nem a szülők nemi identitása határozza meg a gyerekét. 
Pont ezen jogaik hiánya miatt nem élhetnek úgy a magánéletükben, ahogyan akarnak, úgyhogy valamit tenniük kell, ennek egyik módja a felvonulás, ami egyben tüntetés is bizonyos mértékig.
A felvonulás azért van, hogy ezeket az emberek végre felfogják, és úgy élhessenek, mint bárki más a világban. Szerintem aki ennek véget akar vetni, az ne tojással dobáljon, hanem szavazzon mellettük, írjon alá petíciót stb. Nem szeretni kell őket, hanem elfogadni vagy legalább eltűrni.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Szeptember 1)

Nos, szerintem ez azért nem olyan egyszerű dolog. Elfogadják az emberek a létezésüket. Ez tolerancia kérdés. Azonban ettől függetlenül egy természet ellenes dologról van szó ami testi és/vagy szellemi problémák halmazából jön létre.
Bár azt mondom hogy senki nem ítélkezhet az ilyen emberek felett, de azért az már picit sok hogy teljes elfogadottságot akarnak maguknak, így házasság, gyerek vállalás, stb. Ez végeredményben egy betegség. Nem tehet róla az egyén hogy a saját neméhez vonzódik de ezt másokkal elfogadtatni kb olyan mint ha egy leprás vagy egy pestises kelne ki azon hogy mi a francot képzel mindenki hogy kerülik őt, húzódzkodnak előle, de még kezet se akarnak fogni vele.

A gyerek vállalásról pedig csak annyit hogy végtelen hosszú vitát lehetne nyitni arról hogy mi a jobb, aberrált szülők által nevelkedni, vagy sehogy. A konklúzió azonban még is az hogy egy homoszexuális pár soha az életben nem lesz képes normális értékrendű gyereket felnevelni, mert aki így nevelkedik az már alapban természetesnek tekinti a homoszexualitást aminek a folyománya hogy a pedofilokat, beastykat, és az egyéb aberrációkat sem kell lenézni, sőt talán ki is lehet próbálni, hiszen mi rossz van abban.
Akinek meg nem tetszik az bunkó mert nem fogadja el az én saját ízlésemet és ezzel sérti a személyiségi jogaimat mint ember.

Összességében tényleg csak annyi a dolog hogy nem kell támadni a melegeket. Mindenkinek vannak dolgai amit nem szívesen tárna a nyilvánosság elé, de ebből következik az is hogy akkor ne erre alapozza már a saját értékét és ezzel villogjon karneválokon.

Baromi szerencsétlen ember az olyan aki a tulajdonképpeni betegségét megy ünnepelni az utcára mert ez az egyetlen dolog amire büszke lehet az életében.
Baromi szerencsétlen.


----------



## kockásfülűnyúl (2009 Szeptember 2)

Nincs bajom a buzikkal, meg a buzi-felvonulással sem. Magyarországon még elég jó a helyzet, egyelőre, de hát ez USÁban is így volt. Aztán hová fajultak a dolgok? 
A buzik az utcán csinálják egymást, mert ők annyira megmutatják a világnak, hogy mások.
Jó, persze nem minden nap (San Francisco july 27 2008, buzi-felvonulás 1, 2 18+++!!!), de azért közéjük mentem volna egy sószóró teherautóval.
Azért ez már tényleg durva :,,:


----------



## Melitta (2009 Szeptember 2)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Nos, szerintem ez azért nem olyan egyszerű dolog. Elfogadják az emberek a létezésüket. Ez tolerancia kérdés. Azonban ettől függetlenül egy természet ellenes dologról van szó ami testi és/vagy szellemi problémák halmazából jön létre.
> Bár azt mondom hogy senki nem ítélkezhet az ilyen emberek felett, de azért az már picit sok hogy teljes elfogadottságot akarnak maguknak, így házasság, gyerek vállalás, stb. Ez végeredményben egy betegség. Nem tehet róla az egyén hogy a saját neméhez vonzódik de ezt másokkal elfogadtatni kb olyan mint ha egy leprás vagy egy pestises kelne ki azon hogy mi a francot képzel mindenki hogy kerülik őt, húzódzkodnak előle, de még kezet se akarnak fogni vele.
> 
> A gyerek vállalásról pedig csak annyit hogy végtelen hosszú vitát lehetne nyitni arról hogy mi a jobb, aberrált szülők által nevelkedni, vagy sehogy. A konklúzió azonban még is az hogy egy homoszexuális pár soha az életben nem lesz képes normális értékrendű gyereket felnevelni, mert aki így nevelkedik az már alapban természetesnek tekinti a homoszexualitást aminek a folyománya hogy a pedofilokat, beastykat, és az egyéb aberrációkat sem kell lenézni, sőt talán ki is lehet próbálni, hiszen mi rossz van abban.
> ...


Miert ne akarnak elfogadtatni magukat teljes ertu emberkent a tarsadalomban? Ugyanolyan emberek mint te vagy a masik.
Sajnos nagyon sok ember iteletet mond masok felett ezert is szukseges ,hogy legyen nyilvanosag , szot emeljenek az azonos jogokert es erre kivaloan alkalmas egy felvonulas ami mellesleg egy szines kavalkad, fesztival ami ezrevel vonza a turistakat. Szamos hetero politikus, muvesz tamogatja a fesztivalt.
Nem sokat tudsz roluk ha betegsegnek tekinted a massagot.
A Homosexualitas nem folyamodvanya a pedofelia, komoly fogalmi zavar van ha ezt gondolod. A pedofelia a vilagon minden kultur orszagba kriminal, az is ha kiskorut molesztal egy homosexualis. 
Konkluziod se allja meg a helyet mert szamos azonos nemu nevel teljes erteku gyermeket fel.

Vegul is senkinek nem kotelezo elmenni a meleg felvonulasra.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Szeptember 2)

Melitta írta:


> Miert ne akarnak elfogadtatni magukat teljes ertu emberkent a tarsadalomban? Ugyanolyan emberek mint te vagy a masik.


Minden ember úgy gondol magára mint teljes értékű ember ha csak nem kap más visszajelzést a társadalom részéről. Lehet az bármilyen ember bármilyen beállítottságokkal és/vagy betegségekkel vagy bűnökkel.


Melitta írta:


> Sajnos nagyon sok ember iteletet mond masok felett ezert is szukseges ,hogy legyen nyilvanosag , szot emeljenek az azonos jogokert es erre kivaloan alkalmas egy felvonulas ami mellesleg egy szines kavalkad, fesztival ami ezrevel vonza a turistakat. Szamos hetero politikus, muvesz tamogatja a fesztivalt.


Ítéletet nem kell mondani mások felett azonban képtelen vagyok belátni hogy ehhez mi a köze a nyilvánosságnak. Aki azt hiszi hogy azok akik gyűlölik a melegeket egycsapásra szeretni fogják őket csak azért mert nyilvánosságot kap a dolog nagyon el van tévedve.


Melitta írta:


> Nem sokat tudsz roluk ha betegsegnek tekinted a massagot.
> A Homosexualitas nem folyamodvanya a pedofelia, komoly fogalmi zavar van ha ezt gondolod. A pedofelia a vilagon minden kultur orszagba kriminal, az is ha kiskorut molesztal egy homosexualis.


Erről nem lehet sokat vitázni. A "másság" ahogy te fogalmazol minden esetben szellemi vagy biológiai aberrációból ered. A biológiai esetek többsége a hormon működésekkel és egyes genetikai betegségekkel míg a szellemi elég érdekes lelki aberrációkkal jár együtt.
Ez tény.
Hogy egyes emberek nem érzik magukat betegnek, attól ez még nem változik egy mikor milliméternyit sem és ezt baromira nem az intolerancia mondatja velem, mert nekem is van homoszexuális barátom és soha nem volt bajom vele a szexuális beállítottságai miatt.


Melitta írta:


> Konkluziod se allja meg a helyet mert szamos azonos nemu nevel teljes erteku gyermeket fel.


Ezen a ponton csak viszonozni tudom a gesztust. Ha te így gondolod akkor nem sokat tudsz a dologról. A gyerek átveszi a szülei értékrendjét és bár abban igazad van hogy ebből nem következik a homoszexualitás ténye, az biztos hogy az alapvető család modellt és még sok mást nem lesz képes úgy felfogni ahogy azt egy normál családban felnövő gyerek tenné.


Melitta írta:


> Vegul is senkinek nem kotelezo elmenni a meleg felvonulasra.


Így van, kár hogy a meleg felvonulás jön el hozzád és nem fordítva. Jön a TVből, a rádióból, a napilapból és akkor még örülhetsz ha nem az ablakod alatt megy el az egész szett.


----------



## Melitta (2009 Szeptember 2)

Nem irigylem a homosexualis baratodat a baratsagodert.
Neki nem kellenek ellensegek ha ilyen baratai vannak.


----------



## kockásfülűnyúl (2009 Szeptember 2)

Nagyon sok ember ( köztük művészek, politikusos és egyéb közéleti személyek) állnak ki a másságot hirdető nagy nyilvánosságot érintő demonstrációk mellett. Hmm. Rendben. A pedofilokat elítéljük, lévén beteg emberek akik 24-órás megfigyelésre szorulnak. Ez nagyon rendben.
No már most, ha én teszem azt a kecskéket részesíteném előnyben és rajtam kívül sokan mások, akkor mindenki foghatna egyet és irány az Andrássy út? Kétlem. (megjegyzem valóban szeretem a kecskét, pörköltnek kiváló, no meg rácson sütve)

Nem mellesleg, sokan azzal érvelnek, hogy a homoszexualitás annyira természetes, hogy az állatvilágban is előfordul. Hát ez számomra csak azt bizonyítja, hogy ezek az emberek mennyire primitívek. Mert hát, ugye mitől ember az ember és nem pedig állat? Lehet akármekkora gondolkodó egy homár (nő vagy férfi, mindegy), fél kézzel akkor is a fán lóg!

Ismét megjegyzem, amúgy nincs velük bajom. Legalább is éppúgy, mint bármelyik négylábúval, elférnek mellettem.
Elnézést, amiért nem szeretem őket!


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Szeptember 2)

Melitta írta:


> Nem irigylem a homosexualis baratodat a baratsagodert.
> Neki nem kellenek ellensegek ha ilyen baratai vannak.


Látom kevered a dolgokat Melitta.
Egy embert nem lehet megítélni arról (legalábbis én nem tudom) hogy milyen betegsége van.
A haverommal letisztáztam az elején hogy nem vagyok érdekelt a dologban, onnantól pedig semmi bajunk nem volt egymással, ő is átjött, én is átmentem hozzá, bandáztunk, beszélgettünk. Nem egészen értem hogy mi köze egy ember szexuális életének a személyiségéhez.

Amíg mások számára ez a két dolog össze kapcsolódik számomra nem. Mint mondtam senki nem fogja megkérdezni hogy milyen pornó filmeket nézel, és ez alapján nem is fognak megítélni.
Engem sem érdekel ha valaki homoszexuális amíg nem az ablakom alatt éli ki.

Ezen felül nem értek egyet a gay pride attrakciókkal, mert mint ahogy kockás is mondta ennyi erővel az animal sex kedvelő is bármikor karneválozhatnának, és akkor az még a kulturáltabb dolgok közé tartozik ahhoz képest amit még nyújtani tud ez a témakör.


----------



## bagoly.levente (2009 Szeptember 3)

mivel fiu vagyok azt el tudom nezni hogy ket lany nyalja-falja egymast, de ellenkezo esetben ... pfuuuuuuuuuj ... gusztustalan es beteges......


----------



## A_tar (2009 Szeptember 3)

Sziasztok 

Amig engem békén hagynak semmi bajom a melegekkel. De miért kell felvonulniuk? Miért kell az utcán hirdetniük, hogy mások, ezt nem értem, én sem vonulok fel, mert hetero vagyok, pedig úgy veszem észre ez már nem menő.


----------



## Lady Freya (2009 Szeptember 3)

A_tar írta:


> Sziasztok
> 
> Amig engem békén hagynak semmi bajom a melegekkel. De miért kell felvonulniuk? Miért kell az utcán hirdetniük, hogy mások, ezt nem értem, én sem vonulok fel, mert hetero vagyok, pedig úgy veszem észre ez már nem menő.



Helyes! Tiltakozzunk! Én meg az ellen tiltakozom, hogy minden utcasarkon egymást nyalófaló párocskákba botlok! Meg az ellen is tiltakozom, hogy tökéletesnek nem mondható alakú (alaktalanú?), különböző korú hölgyemények a "bájaikat" mutogatják!  

Viccet félretéve: ez a "engem nem zavarnak, de..." mondatok arról árulkodnak, dehogyisnem, nagyon zavarnak, csak próbálsz toleráns lenni... de valahogy nagyon nem megy...


----------



## bogbod (2009 Szeptember 3)

Szerintem is magánügy mig nem viszika nyilvánosság elé


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Szeptember 3)

Lady Freya írta:


> Helyes! Tiltakozzunk! Én meg az ellen tiltakozom, hogy minden utcasarkon egymást nyalófaló párocskákba botlok! Meg az ellen is tiltakozom, hogy tökéletesnek nem mondható alakú (alaktalanú?), különböző korú hölgyemények a "bájaikat" mutogatják!
> 
> Viccet félretéve: ez a "engem nem zavarnak, de..." mondatok arról árulkodnak, dehogyisnem, nagyon zavarnak, csak próbálsz toleráns lenni... de valahogy nagyon nem megy...


Ebbe engedelmeddel most bele kötök.
A tolerancia nem a véleménnyel és nem a gondolatokkal függ össze hanem az aktív cselekvésekkel. Ha lát egy meleg karnevált épp ahogy én is, nem fog csinálni semmit, megy tovább a maga dolgára. Nem fog köveket vagy tojásokat dobálni, nem fog ordítani mint valami pipa csimpánz a kordont rázva hogy betegek meg mit tudom én mi. Lehet hogy meg van a véleménye róla, de nem tesz semmi olyat amivel provokálná vagy sértené az illetőket.

Véleménye mindenkinek lehet és ez baromira nem függ össze a toleranciával.

Egyébként a tolerancia kapcsán, nem tudom hogy miért pont egy olyan esemény fogadtatná el a melegeket az emberekkel ami PONTOSAN arra alapoz hogy nem olyanok mint a többi ember.
Kimegyek megünnepelni hogy MÁS vagyok mindezt azzal a felkiáltással hogy szeretném ha elfogadnák hogy én SEM vagyok más.

És igen, a szexualitása mindenkinek a magánügye, ha kiáll a nyilvánosság elé és közügyet csinál előle akkor baromira ne csodálkozzon rajta ha megoszlanak a vélemények arról hogy csak a szexualitásával van-e baj vagy a fejével is.
Egy csomó annyira paradox érv van ebben a meleg témában hogy az ember azt se tudja sírjon-e vagy nevessen.

Kezdődik azzal hogy kész tények elé vagyok leültetve ha bekapcsolom a TV-t vagy kinyitom az újságot, esetleg bele rohanok egy karneválba, mert hogy aszondja bulizunk a megkülönböztetés ellen mert a melegeket nem fogadják el.
Ki nem fogadja el? Engem ki kérdezett meg és ki a fene nyilatkozik az én nevemben?
Aztán ugye tényleg terelődik arra a probléma hogy miért pont azzal akarod be bizonyítani hogy te sem vagy más, hogy különcködsz? Attól leszel elfogadottabb hogy apáca ruhába vonaglasz egy busz tetején miközben női alsó neműt viselve mutogatod a lábad? Hát azt én is megnézem.
Aztán tetőzik az egész abban hogy szeretné ha elfogadnák, de sokkal jobban szeretné ha felnéznének rá és foglalkoznának vele amit ugye mindjárt azzal próbál elérni hogy megmutatja hogy ő bizony más mint a többi.
Na és akkor innentől miről beszélünk?


----------



## A_tar (2009 Szeptember 3)

Lady Freya írta:


> Helyes! Tiltakozzunk! Én meg az ellen tiltakozom, hogy minden utcasarkon egymást nyalófaló párocskákba botlok! Meg az ellen is tiltakozom, hogy tökéletesnek nem mondható alakú (alaktalanú?), különböző korú hölgyemények a "bájaikat" mutogatják!
> 
> Viccet félretéve: ez a "engem nem zavarnak, de..." mondatok arról árulkodnak, dehogyisnem, nagyon zavarnak, csak próbálsz toleráns lenni... de valahogy nagyon nem megy...



Nemcsak próbálok, az is vagyok, véleményem van, de elfogadom, hogy nem vagyunk egyformák, csak azt nem értem, hogy miért kell a másságot ilyen felvonulásokkal hirdetni. Szerintem így sokkal nehezebben fogadják el ezt az emberek. 

Nem fogok kimenni az utcára és megdobálni a felvonulást, mint ahogy nem mentem tévét ostromolni se és nem megyek ki az utcára, hogy ez meg az mondjon le. Ja és az ilyenekről is meg van a véleményem, jóval rosszabb, mint a melegekről.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Szeptember 3)

A_tar írta:


> mint ahogy nem mentem tévét ostromolni se és nem megyek ki az utcára, hogy ez meg az mondjon le. Ja és az ilyenekről is meg van a véleményem, jóval rosszabb, mint a melegekről.


Off-topic, de azért ezen a ponton adja magát a kérdés hogy mi fog változni ha csak folyamatosan ülsz otthon és toleráns vagy. A melegek esetében semmiségről beszélünk, amikor közlik veled hogy a családod éhen fog dögleni mert a Gyuri meg a haverjai a inkább a saját családjukat nyaraltatják abból az adóból amivel a munkahelyed is biztosítva van többek között.... hát azért az más, bocs.

Gondolod hogy érdekelni fogja bármelyik politikusunkat is hogy otthon ülsz és teljes erőddel bízol benne hogy egyszer csak észbe kapnak? Milliók ülnek otthon és töretlenül bíznak ugyan ebben, és hidd el hogy vagy 2x nagyobb lendülettel van leszarva a fejed meg az enyém is. Más kérdés hogy TV székházat ostromolni nem éppen megoldás, de ha a TV elnöke nem lett volna satu hülye az se történik meg, mert először kért a tömeg, a pokol utána szabadult el.


----------



## A_tar (2009 Szeptember 3)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Off-topic, de azért ezen a ponton adja magát a kérdés hogy mi fog változni ha csak folyamatosan ülsz otthon és toleráns vagy. A melegek esetében semmiségről beszélünk, amikor közlik veled hogy a családod éhen fog dögleni mert a Gyuri meg a haverjai a inkább a saját családjukat nyaraltatják abból az adóból amivel a munkahelyed is biztosítva van többek között.... hát azért az más, bocs.
> 
> Gondolod hogy érdekelni fogja bármelyik politikusunkat is hogy otthon ülsz és teljes erőddel bízol benne hogy egyszer csak észbe kapnak? Milliók ülnek otthon és töretlenül bíznak ugyan ebben, és hidd el hogy vagy 2x nagyobb lendülettel van leszarva a fejed meg az enyém is. Más kérdés hogy TV székházat ostromolni nem éppen megoldás, de ha a TV elnöke nem lett volna satu hülye az se történik meg, mert először kért a tömeg, a pokol utána szabadult el.



Igazad van nem lesz jobb, de szerinted változott valami, mert jópáran kimentek az utcára, új kormánnyal fog? Őket sem mi fogjuk érdekelni csak a saját jólétük, ez így volt eddig is és így lesz egy jó ideig még, addig amíg megélhetési politikusok vannak csak az országban és mindegyik csak méggazdagabb akar lenni nem fog változni semmi. De tényleg ez a fórum nem erről szól. 

De szerintem se felvonulni, de ha már felvonulnak megdobálni se kéne a melegeket, hanem elkerülni az egészet, ha nem vagy kiváncsi rájuk. Én ezt fogom tenni.


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Szeptember 3)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Ebbe engedelmeddel most bele kötök.
> A tolerancia nem a véleménnyel és nem a gondolatokkal függ össze hanem az aktív cselekvésekkel. Ha lát egy meleg karnevált épp ahogy én is, nem fog csinálni semmit, megy tovább a maga dolgára. Nem fog köveket vagy tojásokat dobálni, nem fog ordítani mint valami pipa csimpánz a kordont rázva hogy betegek meg mit tudom én mi. Lehet hogy meg van a véleménye róla, de nem tesz semmi olyat amivel provokálná vagy sértené az illetőket.
> 
> Véleménye mindenkinek lehet és ez baromira nem függ össze a toleranciával.
> ...


 
A toleranciának csak elemi fokozata az, hogy ki, mit cselekszik. A haladó fokozat a gondolatban való elfogadás. 
A melegek a tojásdobálással a felvonulásuk során találkoznak, ez évente egyszer van. A metakommunikációval viszont a nap minden percében szembe találják magukat. 

Belegondoltál már abba, hogy egy kamasz gyereknek, aki rájött, hogy más, mint a többség, és ezt a másságot a családja nehezen fogja elfogadni, mibe kerülhet végül csak a szüleinek elmondani...?Szembesíteni a szüleit azzal, hogy unoka nem lesz, a fiuk egy másik fiúval "jár", és feltehetően nagyon nehéz élete lesz, mert a társadalom a gondolataiban nagyon nehezen fogja elfogadni őt egyenrangúnak? És ez nem az első harc, amit meg kell vívnia. Az első önmagával és a beleoltott előítéletekkel való küzdelem. Ha ezeken mind túljutott, akkor jön, hogy a társadalommal is el kell fogadtatnia magát. A társadalmat első körben a vizslaszemű szomszéd néni és a sarki boltos képviseli, majd a tágabb környezet következik. 

Tudod, nekem sem tetszik ha valaki apácaruhában vonaglik a busz tetején, duplán izléstelennek tartom. De felfogom, hogy mi az, ami idáig vezette ezt az embert. Felfogom, és megpróbálom sajnálni ahelyett, hogy gondolatban kiköpnék. És legalább megpróbálom szégyelni magam azért, amit én tettem ahhoz, hogy ő ide jusson. Ezzel természetesen nem mondom azt, hogy mindenért a társadalom, és a társadalom képviseletében a szomszéd néni a felelős. De van felelősségünk nekünk is.


----------



## Lady Freya (2009 Szeptember 3)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Ebbe engedelmeddel most bele kötök.
> A tolerancia nem a véleménnyel és nem a gondolatokkal függ össze hanem az aktív cselekvésekkel. Ha lát egy meleg karnevált épp ahogy én is, nem fog csinálni semmit, megy tovább a maga dolgára. Nem fog köveket vagy tojásokat dobálni, nem fog ordítani mint valami pipa csimpánz a kordont rázva hogy betegek meg mit tudom én mi. Lehet hogy meg van a véleménye róla, de nem tesz semmi olyat amivel provokálná vagy sértené az illetőket.
> 
> Véleménye mindenkinek lehet és ez baromira nem függ össze a toleranciával.
> ...



Baromira nem érted te ezt az egészet...

Ha te akármilyen körmondatokban kifejezésre juttatod, hogy mennyire megérted, de magánügy ... és a gondolataid olyanok, amit ide leírsz, akkor semmivel nem vagy különb a tojásdobálónál...

Ha valamiről hosszú ideig nem illik beszélni, akkor szokott bekövetkezni az, hogy átlendülünk a másik végletbe... és ez az ingamozgás tart addig, míg be nem áll egy egyensúlyi állapot...

Mondok más példát is: házasságon kívüli gyerekvállalás. A társadalom legalább ilyen hevesen reagált rá, úgy az anya - és családja -, mint a gyermek keservesen megszenvedte... Mára eljutottunk odáig, hogy ugyan nem dicsőség ("asszonynak szülni kötelesség, lánynak dicsőség" - ha valakinek mond ez valamit ), de nem is szégyen....

Szereted az olyan mondatot, hogy "én szeretlek, de te tedd meg akkor nekem ezt-meg-azt"? Ezekkel az "én megértem, de...", "engem nem zavar, de..." mondatokról mindig ilyen asszociációim vannak... Hazug mondatok...


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Szeptember 3)

Ne haragudjatok hangya és freya de amit leírtok az nem értelmes vagy normális dolog. Ilyen fajta tolerancia nincs a világon.
Egyetlen emberi viselkedési forma se ismert számomra ahol valaki rossz véleménnyel van valamiről és egyszer csak azt mondja hogy oké toleráns vagyok és elkezdi majd hogy nem szeretni azt.

Minden embernek van véleménye, hogy mennyire tudnak uralkodni a saját rosszallásukon anélkül hogy azt másba törölnék, kérem az a gyakorlati tolerancia.
Olyan nincs ezen a világon hogy mindent elviselek mert toleráns vagyok, bejöhetsz a házamba, kipakolhatod a lakásomat, még segítek is benne mert tekintettel vagyok a nehéz gyerekkorodra és élet körülményeidre, na meg aztán nagyobb szükséged is van az értéktárgyaimra mint nekem.
Ez hülyeség már bocsánat.

Mindenkinek van egy értékrendje, és azért bocs freya de kikérem magamnak és minden más önmegtürtőztető ember nevében hogy azt mondjad hogy attól a pillanattól fogva vagyok rossz hogy valamivel nem értek egyet. Lehet nem tettem ellene soha, lehet hogy csak a véleményemet írtam le, de ettől még épp ugyan olyan vagyok mint az aki tojással szórja őket miközben válogatott jelzőkkel illeti a személyiségét és a puszta létét?

Tegyünk különbséget, jó?
Amit leírtatok az gyakorlatilag az volt hogy az aki otthon átkapcsolja a TVt mert zavarja a meleg felvonulásról szóló riport összefoglaló ugyan olyan mint az aki baseball ütővel, maszkban kimegy és kiszúr magának egy a csapattól félreeső embert akit szanaszéjjel ver. Már bocs de szerintem van különbség méghozzá nem is kicsi.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Szeptember 3)

Egyébként meg amikor meghozták az emberi jogok összességét, amikor lefektették a demokrácia alapjait, a jog annak a záloga volt hogy senki ne nyomhassa el az egyént.
Ma az egyén ezt használja fel arra hogy elnyomja a társadalmat, mert nem tudsz, nem megengedett számodra hogy beleköss, lévén mindenki kórusban kezd el visítani hogy korlátozni akarják az emberi jogokat.

Csak annyit mondok hogy az egyszeri ultra konzervatív kommunista eszmékből sikerült a ló túloldalára átesni mert ma már a bűnözőket is majd hogy nem jobban védi a törvény mint az áldozataikat, azzal a felkiáltással hogy vannak jogaik.


----------



## Lady Freya (2009 Szeptember 3)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Egyébként meg amikor meghozták az emberi jogok összességét, amikor lefektették a demokrácia alapjait, a jog annak a záloga volt hogy senki ne nyomhassa el az egyént.
> Ma az egyén ezt használja fel arra hogy elnyomja a társadalmat, mert nem tudsz, nem megengedett számodra hogy beleköss, lévén mindenki kórusban kezd el visítani hogy korlátozni akarják az emberi jogokat.
> 
> Csak annyit mondok hogy az egyszeri ultra konzervatív kommunista eszmékből sikerült a ló túloldalára átesni mert ma már a bűnözőket is majd hogy nem jobban védi a törvény mint az áldozataikat, azzal a felkiáltással hogy vannak jogaik.



Bocsánat, nem ahhoz az Aerensianac-hoz van szerencsém, aki az Interjú Jézussal topikban rendszeresen kiakad, hogy ha úgy érzi a vallásosakat vagy hívőket legyilkosozzák?


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Szeptember 3)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Ne haragudjatok hangya és freya de amit leírtok az nem értelmes vagy normális dolog. Ilyen fajta tolerancia nincs a világon.
> Egyetlen emberi viselkedési forma se ismert számomra ahol valaki rossz véleménnyel van valamiről és egyszer csak azt mondja hogy oké toleráns vagyok és elkezdi majd hogy nem szeretni azt.


 
Nem tudom, hogy ez viselkedésforma-e. Én csak belátásnak nevezem a magam egyszerű módján. Nem igazán "egyszercsak" alapon működik, többnyire valamilyen tapasztalás vezet hozzá. 



> Minden embernek van véleménye, hogy mennyire tudnak uralkodni a saját rosszallásukon anélkül hogy azt másba törölnék, kérem az a gyakorlati tolerancia.
> Olyan nincs ezen a világon hogy mindent elviselek mert toleráns vagyok, bejöhetsz a házamba, kipakolhatod a lakásomat, még segítek is benne mert tekintettel vagyok a nehéz gyerekkorodra és élet körülményeidre, na meg aztán nagyobb szükséged is van az értéktárgyaimra mint nekem.
> Ez hülyeség már bocsánat.


 
Igaz, hogy regényben, ami nem igazán hiteles forrás, de már olvastam hasonló esetről... valami Jean Valejannak, vagy minek hívták a fickót. 




> Tegyünk különbséget, jó?
> Amit leírtatok az gyakorlatilag az volt hogy az aki otthon átkapcsolja a TVt mert zavarja a meleg felvonulásról szóló riport összefoglaló ugyan olyan mint az aki baseball ütővel, maszkban kimegy és kiszúr magának egy a csapattól félreeső embert akit szanaszéjjel ver. Már bocs de szerintem van különbség méghozzá nem is kicsi.


 
Van, persze hogy van. A törvénytisztelő polgár "csak" a levegőt mérgezi meg a szomszédék meleg gyereke körül. A maszkos, baseballütős pedig jól el is agyabugyálja mellette. De ez legalább tudja, hogy árt a cselekedetével.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Szeptember 3)

hangya1944 írta:


> Van, persze hogy van. A törvénytisztelő polgár "csak" a levegőt mérgezi meg a szomszédék meleg gyereke körül. A maszkos, baseballütős pedig jól el is agyabugyálja mellette. De ez legalább tudja, hogy árt a cselekedetével.


Na most már ott tartunk hogy aki csak gondolja az rosszabb mint aki fog egy baseball ütőt aztán maradandó sérüléseket pingál rá. Baromi érdekes felfogás.


Lady Freya írta:


> Bocsánat, nem ahhoz az Aerensianac-hoz van szerencsém, aki az Interjú Jézussal topikban rendszeresen kiakad, hogy ha úgy érzi a vallásosakat vagy hívőket legyilkosozzák?


Igen, és most akkor mi is a probléma?
A homoszexualitásról mint jelenségről is más a véleményem és más azokról a személyekről is akik homoszexuálisok. Attól mert valaki homoszexuális számomra nem eredendően szar ember, ez baj?

Egyébként a ki nyom el kittel kapcsolatban: az interjú Jézussal topicban is ugyan ez megy. Van egy két különc akik elmebeteg berögződésekkel szadizzák a világot maguk körül és amikor megkéred hogy magyarázza el akkor azt mondja hogy már miért magyarázná el, alanyi joga hogy abban higgyen amiben akar és ha ez a többségnek nem tetszik akkor nagyon szar emberek mert elnyomják a másikat és különben is semmiben nem különböznek.

Bocs, de hiányzik az alapvető emberi érték az egészből.


----------



## Lady Freya (2009 Szeptember 4)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Ne haragudjatok hangya és freya de amit leírtok az nem értelmes vagy normális dolog. Ilyen fajta tolerancia nincs a világon.
> Egyetlen emberi viselkedési forma se ismert számomra ahol valaki rossz véleménnyel van valamiről és egyszer csak azt mondja hogy oké toleráns vagyok és elkezdi majd hogy nem szeretni azt.
> 
> Minden embernek van véleménye, hogy mennyire tudnak uralkodni a saját rosszallásukon anélkül hogy azt másba törölnék, kérem az a gyakorlati tolerancia.
> ...



Tudod, kezd számomra furcsává válni, ahogy a "normális"-t használod...

Nem tudom ismered-e Jane Elliott kísérletét - *itt olvashatsz róla* -, célszerű lenne elgondolkodnod rajta. 

A tojásdobálót rossznak gondolod. (Ugyanis azt írtam, nem vagy különb nála... a minősítést tehát te végezted el!) Ahhoz, hogy a tojásdobáló "nyugodtan ténykedhessen", a te és a hozzád hasonlók gondolkodásmódja adja a hátteret...


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Szeptember 4)

Nem kell ennyire messzire menni Freya, mert én nem az etikáról beszélek amikor azt mondom hogy nem normális.
Pusztán biológiailag sem az. A szex lényege a faj fenntartás, szerinted ez lehetséges egy homoszexuális pár esetén? Rendben van hogy az állatvilágban is megfigyelhető hasonló magatartás, de ez normális körülmények között le is van tudva azzal hogy nem lesz utódjuk, így még ha örökíthető is lenne a "hajlam" akkor se lesz, mert nem képesek szaporodni.
Az is oké hogy nem egy állat fajnál jelent kötelék megerősítést a szex, így példának okáért a delfin pároknál amik csak pusztán kedvtelésből, nem szaporodási céllal is "kisegítik" egymást.

A végeredmény hogy egy természet ellenes, nem normális dolog a homoszexualitás fogalma, mert magával a fajfenntartással is szembe megy. Az hogy ezt nem illik hangoztatni mert egyesek azonnal nekiállnak visítani hogy rasszizmus, elnyomás, embertelenség, intolerancia egy más kérdés. A tényeken azonban ez vajmi keveset változtat, és szeretném még egyszer aláhúzni hogy nem egyénekről beszélek hanem a homoszexualitásról mint fogalomról amiből pedig nem következik hogy bárki is kisebb vagy kevésbé lenne ember mint mások.



> A tojásdobálót rossznak gondolod. (Ugyanis azt írtam, nem vagy különb nála... a minősítést tehát te végezted el!) Ahhoz, hogy a tojásdobáló "nyugodtan ténykedhessen", a te és a hozzád hasonlók gondolkodásmódja adja a hátteret...


Bocs, de azért mert te úgy gondolod, hogy az a rossz aki gondolja és nem az aki csinálja attól én még nem veszem magamra =]
Lehet hogy érzékenyen érint a téma vagy csak mások elnyomását ellenzed, de egyiknek sincs semmi köze hozzám, ezért kétlem hogy bármilyen módon minősítettél volna vagy minősítettem volna magam.

Az okokról pedig csak annyit Freya hogy okok mindig vannak. Ha van rajtad sapka azért ha nincs akkor meg azért, kétlem hogy változtatna a tojás dobálók vagy a rasszisták nézőpontján bármit az amit én gondolok, de ha már itt tartunk akkor közös nevezőt csak úgy lehet találni ha a beszélgetés tényekre és nem üres durrogtatásra van alapozva.


----------



## *Rya* (2009 Szeptember 4)

Ők nem bántanak engem, én sem őket.  Úgy igazán ez a dolog nem is érdekel, szerintem mindenkinek joga van azt csinálni a magánéletében, amit szeretne. Bár ezeknek a meleg-felvonulásoknak se sok értelmét látom... Jó, szeressék a saját nemüket, de ennyire nem kéne nagy dobra verni... Ráadásul ők is csak rosszul járnak, mert az ellentüntetők folyamatban dobálják őket.  Rendőrök ez ellen se sokat tehetnek...


----------



## edit.richard (2009 Szeptember 4)

sziasztok
Engem inkább az érdekelne ebben az egészben, hogy ilyen pomádét megenged a főváros, de pl a fiataloknak szervett budapest parádét nem. szerintem ez a meleg fesztivál botrányosabb mint egy parádé ami a szórakozásról szol. Nincs semmi bajom a melegekkel az ő dolguk hogy mit csinálnak. de mondjuk az zavar, hogy mi pont párhuzamosak vagyunk az andrásyval és megint le lesz zárva minden és egész nap nem tudunk csinálni semmit mert balhé lesz.mint mindig az autót most is ki kell menteni.ezzel ki foglalkozik???senki...miért nem a valamelyik másik úton csinálják ezt miért mindig itt???????


----------



## pierre1974 (2009 Szeptember 5)

edit.richard írta:


> sziasztok
> Engem inkább az érdekelne ebben az egészben, hogy ilyen pomádét megenged a főváros, de pl a fiataloknak szervett budapest parádét nem. szerintem ez a meleg fesztivál botrányosabb mint egy parádé ami a szórakozásról szol. Nincs semmi bajom a melegekkel az ő dolguk hogy mit csinálnak. de mondjuk az zavar, hogy mi pont párhuzamosak vagyunk az andrásyval és megint le lesz zárva minden és egész nap nem tudunk csinálni semmit mert balhé lesz.mint mindig az autót most is ki kell menteni.ezzel ki foglalkozik???senki...miért nem a valamelyik másik úton csinálják ezt miért mindig itt???????




Örülök Dràgàm,hogy telik belvarosi lakast fentartani :-D

Érdemes ezt jol àtgondolni 

klikk: http://www.origo.hu/utazas/20090905-melegturizmus-melegbarat-varosok-melegek.html


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Szeptember 5)

pierre1974 írta:


> Örülök Dràgàm,hogy telik belvarosi lakast fentartani :-D
> 
> Érdemes ezt jol àtgondolni
> 
> klikk: http://www.origo.hu/utazas/20090905-melegturizmus-melegbarat-varosok-melegek.html


Szerintem azt lenne érdemes jól átgondolni hogy egyáltalán ötletként is felmerült benned az hogy meleg bárt kellene csinálni Budapestből a bevétel kedvéért.
Miért nem mindjárt kábítószer paradicsomot? Ha legalizálják és megadóztatják szerintem nagyságrendekkel többet hozna a konyhára. Sőt kifejezetten kábszeres programokat is lehetne szervezni. Persze az sem utolsó szempont hogy a lakosságot is be lehetne szervezni valahogy.


----------



## sportster1200 (2009 Szeptember 5)

Az, hogy otthon ki kivel, vagy mivel..., az magánügy. De ne vonulgassannak már fel magukat reklámozva. Ráadásul jelentős útlezárást és rendőri mozgósítást igényelve. Ez már vicc..., vagy annak is rossz. Nem a tolerancia fog nőni ettől, hanem az elutasításuk...


----------



## most (2009 Szeptember 5)

az állatratók , a dohányzók,a bkv, utazók a netezök, az adózók és a nyugdijasoknak is kéne lassan fesztivál ...

vegyük észre !ugy tartanak minket kordában h egymásol elválsztanak kiemelik a külöbségeket, és meghatározzák mi a jó és mi a rossz... redszeresen célba vesznek és elitélnek egy egy csoportot ...

a vallás a homoszexualitás a kor az intelligencia stb , léte vagy nem léte a társadalomnak fontos mégis ! magánügy otthonra való...
a homoszexualitzás pedig igyis tulságosan elfogadott, szerintem fele ennyi homokos sem lenne , ha nem lenne ekkora üzlet mögötte..


----------



## pierre1974 (2009 Szeptember 5)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Szerintem azt lenne érdemes jól átgondolni hogy egyáltalán ötletként is felmerült benned az hogy meleg bárt kellene csinálni Budapestből a bevétel kedvéért.
> Miért nem mindjárt kábítószer paradicsomot? Ha legalizálják és megadóztatják szerintem nagyságrendekkel többet hozna a konyhára. Sőt kifejezetten kábszeres programokat is lehetne szervezni. Persze az sem utolsó szempont hogy a lakosságot is be lehetne szervezni valahogy.




Kicsim,ahogy elneztem a hozzaszolasaid,hat....... :-S persze,nem kell,hogy egy velemenyen lenni a masikkal,de akkor azt tartasd tiszteletben... Tudod,hogy egy ilyne melegfelvonulas miröl is szol valojaban????? Miert is rendezik meg ezt minden evben????
Ha lenne egy vallalkozasod ami esetleg erdekelt lenne meleg emberekkel,gondolom TE lennel az elsö aki seggetnyalna nekik!!!
Ismerem a hozzad hasonlokat akik nem tudjak otthon kielni a vagyaikat es abban rejlik minden ürümük,hogy forumokon hülyeségeket irnak!!
Olyan okosank tartod magad,akkor a google-t hasznalva rajohetsz miert is van ez a felvonlas,miert tartjak meg,de segitek ha esetleg csak a www.onteltvagyok.hu -t latogatnad sürün!

http://www.gaypride.hu/gp/gp2003/tortenet.php


----------



## pierre1974 (2009 Szeptember 5)

most írta:


> az állatratók , a dohányzók,a bkv, utazók a netezök, az adózók és a nyugdijasoknak is kéne lassan fesztivál ...
> 
> vegyük észre !ugy tartanak minket kordában h egymásol elválsztanak kiemelik a külöbségeket, és meghatározzák mi a jó és mi a rossz... redszeresen célba vesznek és elitélnek egy egy csoportot ...
> 
> ...



Üzlet? ;-) Igazad van,van mögötte üzlet,nem is kicsi!
Fejlett,ertelmes tarsadalomban ezzel nem si foglalkoznak,tudomast se vesznek rola,hogy vonulnak,nalunk itt Zürichben egy evben 2 x is van ilyen rendezveny,a hotelek fullon vannak,az üzletek mar elöre keszülnek es tudjak,abban a 3 napban amig tart ez a rendezveny megkeresik 6 havi rezsijüket!

Nem is ertem miert kell ezzel ennyire foglalkozni,el kell fogadni,hogy vagyunk a vilagon es hatalommal rendelkezünk :-D
Ezzel nem azt akarom irni,hogy uralni akarjuk az emberiseget es minden pasibol meleget akarunk csinalni...bar,azt el sem tudja senki kepzelni mennyi hetero jar meleg barba es ker esetleg sexualis szolgaltatast,igaz ismerve a nöi faj egyes peldanyait,ezen nem is csodalkozom :-D :-D :-D

Abban viszont egyet ertek azzal alöttem a temahoz szoloval,aki azt irta ,hogy a Budapest Paradet miert nem engedik,valoban szükség van rà,ahol minden ember,fiatalok jol erzik magukat!
Kosszal,mocsokkal es bünnel jàr,ez igy van nalunk is,3-400 embert tartoztatnak le drog fogysztas miatt,amikor olyan felvonalas van ami a Budapest Parade-hoz hasonlit,reggelre kitakairtjak a varost,a kereskeskedök szepen befizetik a forgalom utan az adot,böven futja takaritasra :-D

A lenyeg,nem is kellene semmilyen formaban tudomast venni erröl az esmenyröl,mindenki fogadja el,van egy felvonulas es ez neha kellemetlenséggel jar! 1 evben 1 x kilehet birni!
A METRO epites miatt többet szivnak az emberek es az evekig tart!!!! ez egyetlen delutan par oraja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## papi313 (2009 Szeptember 5)

Nem tudtam, hogy Isten igéje nem elfogadott ezen a fórumon. sajnálom ha valakit megbántottam, ezzel.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Szeptember 6)

pierre1974 írta:


> Kicsim,ahogy elneztem a hozzaszolasaid,hat....... :-S persze,nem kell,hogy egy velemenyen lenni a masikkal,de akkor azt tartasd tiszteletben... Tudod,hogy egy ilyne melegfelvonulas miröl is szol valojaban????? Miert is rendezik meg ezt minden evben????
> Ha lenne egy vallalkozasod ami esetleg erdekelt lenne meleg emberekkel,gondolom TE lennel az elsö aki seggetnyalna nekik!!!
> Ismerem a hozzad hasonlokat akik nem tudjak otthon kielni a vagyaikat es abban rejlik minden ürümük,hogy forumokon hülyeségeket irnak!!
> Olyan okosank tartod magad,akkor a google-t hasznalva rajohetsz miert is van ez a felvonlas,miert tartjak meg,de segitek ha esetleg csak a www.onteltvagyok.hu -t latogatnad sürün!
> ...


Sajnálattal hallom hogy ilyen emberekkel vagy körülvéve kedves Pierre. Szintén sajnálom, hogy ennek hatására odáig alacsonyodtál hogy mindenkit akivel nem értesz egyet hozzájuk hasonlítasz.

Egyébként rém érdekes ahogy a fejlett társadalmakról beszélsz. Első körben kevered a toleranciát az közönnyel.
Második körben teljes egészében figyelmen kívül hagyod az ilyen társadalmak etikai hanyatlását.
Harmadik körben arra apellálsz hogy ez remek üzleti lehetőség holott jó ha a rendezvény biztosításának és a konzekvenciák felgöngyölítésének költségeit fedezi.

Az pedig kedves barátom, hogy bő 40 évvel ezelőtt mit jelentett egy dolog. Hogy ma mit jelent a busz tetején vonagló apáca és egyéb ruhába (ha egyáltalán) öltözött férfi egy másik.
Egyébként javaslom fordulj az önkormányzathoz a remek ötleteddel, biztos lesz valaki aki díjazza a szivárvány színűre festett utcák ötletét. Ha másra nem is lesz jó hát arra biztos hogy a radikalizmus tovább erősödjön és legyen ok frissíteni a 40 éves megemlékezést. El végtére ha minden évben vannak halálos áldozatok akkor biztosítva van a buli lehetősége, nem?


----------



## pierre1974 (2009 Szeptember 6)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Sajnálattal hallom hogy ilyen emberekkel vagy körülvéve kedves Pierre. Szintén sajnálom, hogy ennek hatására odáig alacsonyodtál hogy mindenkit akivel nem értesz egyet hozzájuk hasonlítasz.
> 
> Egyébként rém érdekes ahogy a fejlett társadalmakról beszélsz. Első körben kevered a toleranciát az közönnyel.
> Második körben teljes egészében figyelmen kívül hagyod az ilyen társadalmak etikai hanyatlását.
> ...



"jó ha a rendezvény biztosításának és a konzekvenciák felgöngyölítésének költségeit fedezi."
Ezt meg hogy agyaltad ki???????????? 
Fejlett europai vàrosokban,ahol ez a rendezveny millios beveteleket jelent pl Zürichben idén juniusban a varosnak 12.6 millio svajci frank volt a plusz bevétele a rendezvény miatt,mert itt nem tilos adot fizetni mint magyarorszagon,senki nem keres kibuvot,befizetik az adot még az alkalmi àrusok is!
Egyébként ez a topic a homosexualitasrol a melegek életeröl szol,de jöttel ide ebbe a forumba osztani az eszt!
En meleg vagyok ,nyilvan tudom es szivesen beszelek itt olyanokkal akik kivancsiak valamire a témàval kapcsolatban!
Volt pl-ra,amikor egy édesanya kérte a tanàcsom,mert megijedt amikor fia tavasszal bejelentette,hogy meleg!
Sok idö kell hozza,hogy ezt is valaki elfogadja es eldolgozza,mar ha sikerül neki!
Sajnos sok ember inkabb azert nez keserü szajizzel a dologra,mert tudja,a szomszéd majd megszolja,...faluhelyen szinte alig vàllaljak fel ezt,es nem csak a melegek gyermekek,de a szülök plane!
Tudod mikor voltam elöször sraccal??????????? 6 évesen es azota is tudtam,hogy nem a nök kellenek!
Élem az életem,nem foglalkozom senkivel és ennyi!
1 evben 1 x vagy 2 x ki lehet birni,hogy felvonulnak az emberek es esetleg 1 kamionrol szol a zene,itt 75 kamion van es a felvonulas ut hossza 3 km,vegig a belvaroson es többszazezer felvilagosult ember jön el,jol erzik magukat,együtt szorakozik meleg es hetero!
A felvonulas utan mi is elmentunk egy kavezoba es jot beszelgettünk a vendégeinkel akik Sidneyböl es Los Angelesböl jöttek hozzank! Este diszko...na most az 1 oras felvonulasba senki nem halt bele! Teszek fel neked pillanatkepeket az ide felvonulasrol,rendörauto volt a felvezetö auto,az autobol fullos disco zene szolt....az emberek akik eljöttek jol ereztek magukat es együtt örültek! Gondolj arra,hogy a mocskos kommunizmus alatt mennyire kötelezö volt felvonulni majus elsejen,es minden varosban..az több kosszal jart es minden evben meg volt tartva es eljenezni kellett a mocsadek varosvezetöknek!!!!!!!!!
Tehat ugy gondolom,hogy szallj magadba es az idiota hozzaszolasid vidd vissza a vallasos hitgyulis topicba!
Az neked valo!!!!


----------



## Slaca (2009 Szeptember 6)

Üdv.!
Ne egészen ilyen egyszerű, hiszen a tévében úgyis látom és látom azt a sok rendőrt is, aki az adófizetők pénzéből rájuk vigyáz, miközben volna job dolguk is!


----------



## pierre1974 (2009 Szeptember 6)

Kedves *Aerensiniac!!!

Megkövetlek,elolvastam a blogodban amir irtal magadrol! Hät,25 evesen nem könnyü neked,keves ilyen megkeseredett emberrel talalkozom,azt hiszem Te mar soha nem leszel boldog,egesz eletedben ilyen leszel,ha jol vettem ki a szavaidbol akkor felig svab csalad sarja vagy...nah ez sem lehetett könnyü.... Nagyon sokan banthattak vagy kihasznaltak,ezert lettel embergyülölö... talan meg is eröszakoltak...Vagy az allando jolét????
Hät baratom,nem irigyellek......

*


----------



## pierre1974 (2009 Szeptember 6)

Slaca írta:


> Üdv.!
> Ne egészen ilyen egyszerű, hiszen a tévében úgyis látom és látom azt a sok rendőrt is, aki az adófizetők pénzéből rájuk vigyáz, miközben volna job dolguk is!


Ez MO-on van,itt erdekes modon nem kell annyi rendör,max a forgalmat iranyitjak akik amugy is szolgalatot teljesitene,ezert lettek rendörök.. a sok pàrtrendezveny biztositasara szerinted mennyi rendör kell?????????????? szinten hangsulyozom,ilyen rendezveny 1 evben 1 x van!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
akinek nem tetszik,menjen el a varosbol addig,jot fog tenni egy kis friss levegö


----------



## zsenieger (2009 Szeptember 6)

Én magát a felvonulást nem értem. Én sem vonulok fel azért, mert nem vagyok homoszexuális.
Miért kell ez nekik?


----------



## Slaca (2009 Szeptember 6)

Szerencsére nem vagyok a városban. De ha ott lennék sem szívesen mennék el azért, hogy mások mutogathassák magukat. Félre ne érts, nem érdekel, hogy ők kivel, mikor, hogy, váljék egészségükre. De ha nem érdekel, akkor ne erőltessék rám!


----------



## Melitta (2009 Szeptember 6)

Slaca írta:


> Üdv.!
> Ne egészen ilyen egyszerű, hiszen a tévében úgyis látom és látom azt a sok rendőrt is, aki az adófizetők pénzéből rájuk vigyáz, miközben volna job dolguk is!


Ezen konyen tudsz segiteni, atkapcsolsz mas csatornara. Adot meg mindenki fizet a meleg tarsadalom is.
A tolarencia mindenek felett.


----------



## Slaca (2009 Szeptember 6)

Melitta írta:


> Ezen konyen tudsz segiteni, atkapcsolsz mas csatornara. Adot meg mindenki fizet a meleg tarsadalom is.
> A tolarencia mindenek felett.



Igazad van, és mégsem teljesen. A toleranciát elfogadom, az év 364 napján gyakorlom (ebben a témában), de valahogyan ezen a napon mégsem megy, pedig pont az volna a céljuk. Vagy lehet, hogy mégsem?


----------



## Melitta (2009 Szeptember 6)

Slaca írta:


> Igazad van, és mégsem teljesen. A toleranciát elfogadom, az év 364 napján gyakorlom (ebben a témában), de valahogyan ezen a napon mégsem megy, pedig pont az volna a céljuk. Vagy lehet, hogy mégsem?



Pedig minden ember egyenlo.stb

a vilagon mindenhol komoly bevetel van a felvonulasbol, rengeteg kulfoldit vonz a szallodak megtelnek , hacsak par napot is toltenek itt az penzt hoz a vendeglatasnak a kulturalis rendezvenyeknek es a lejobb reklam amit maga a kulfoldi mesel el, ha jol erzi magat egy orszagba, varosba.

Ezt nem kritizalni es megvetni kell hanem tamogatni minden heteronak hisz rafer erre a kis orszagra a jo reklam.


----------



## Slaca (2009 Szeptember 6)

Melitta írta:


> Pedig minden ember egyenlo.stb
> 
> a vilagon mindenhol komoly bevetel van a felvonulasbol, rengeteg kulfoldit vonz a szallodak megtelnek , hacsak par napot is toltenek itt az penzt hoz a vendeglatasnak a kulturalis rendezvenyeknek es a lejobb reklam amit maga a kulfoldi mesel el, ha jol erzi magat egy orszagba, varosba.
> 
> Ezt nem kritizalni es megvetni kell hanem tamogatni minden heteronak hisz rafer erre a kis orszagra a jo reklam.



A jó reklám tényleg ránk férne, de én még mindig nem vagyok benne biztos, hogy ez a legjobb. Bár ha valamiről sokat beszélnek, az bekerül a köztudatba, és a negatív hír is hír.


----------



## moona.pr (2009 Szeptember 6)

Minden ember egyenlő, csak majdnem hogy divat már a fiatalok körében.
Nem egy alkalommal láttam lányokat kézenfogva sétálni és nem csak sétálni. Összeölelkezve simogatták egymást, közben néztek egymás válla fölött, hogy ki nézi őket. Ha valaki megjegyzést tett, vagy nem úgy nézett ahogy nekik tetszett, akkor közölték, hogy ez már természetes.
Tudom, hogy nem tehet róla az aki a saját neméhez vonzódik, de azok csinálják itt a bajt, akik mindezt csupán azért csinálják, mert éppen nincs más dolguk.


----------



## eniko61 (2009 Szeptember 6)

Melitta írta:


> Pedig minden ember egyenlo.stb
> 
> a vilagon mindenhol komoly bevetel van a felvonulasbol, *rengeteg kulfoldit vonz a szallodak megtelnek *, hacsak par napot is toltenek itt az penzt hoz a vendeglatasnak a kulturalis rendezvenyeknek es a lejobb reklam amit maga a kulfoldi mesel el, ha jol erzi magat egy orszagba, varosba.
> 
> Ezt nem kritizalni es megvetni kell hanem tamogatni minden heteronak hisz rafer erre a kis orszagra a jo reklam.



tudod Melitta, itt nálunk nem - s szerintem ez nem jó reklám
de hát kinek a pap, kinek a paplan...
ezen az alapon felvonulhatnának a többi "más" emberek is
jómagam már ott tartok, hogy tudomásul veszem (ami magamat ismerve nagy eredmény a tolerancia terén) ilyen is létezik, de ne kelljen már ezt az orrom alá dörgölni
úgy van ez, hogy minél inkább erőltetnek valamit, annál nagyobb ellenállásba ütközik
eddig is voltak, eddig is tudtunk róla - és eddig is megvoltak békében - talán jobb lett volna, ha így marad


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Szeptember 6)

Kedves Pierre, tudod alapvetően ott kezdődik a baj hogy senki nem kíváncsi rá hogy milyen fiúval, hány évesen, meddig és hogy mire ébredtél rá. Ha ennek ellenére mégis szereplési vágyad van és úgy érzed hogy meg teremted magadnak a megasztár 3 és felet az által hogy köz kincsé teszed a szexuális szokásaid ne csodálkozz rajta hogy megszólnak.

De ha már a meleg "méltóság" menete kapcsán ismerkedjünk meg Emmával a Budapesti felvonulás egyik nagy támogatójával:
<object height="340" width="560">


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PJPEPL-OeI8&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" height="340" width="560"></object>

Tényleg az első két szó ami az eszembe jut az a méltóság és a normális, és látod tényleg egyetértek veled hogy az ilyen dolgokat közkincsé kell tenni, hiszen az a normális. Más kérdés hogy elrettentésül és nem a "meleg méltóság" bemutatásából ,de mindenképpen közkincsé kell tenni.

De egyébként nyugodtan beírhatod mind a googléba, mind pedig youtube-ra hogy gay pride Budapest. Esküszöm az ember azt hihetné hogy az októberi tüntetés sorozatról lát képeket. Több a rendőr mint egy gárda avatásnál. Amúgy tényleg, honnan sikerült elő rángatnod ezt az abszolút profitos megváltó szöveget?
Megnézel bármilyen videót a felvonulásról, kétoldalt kordon aztán egy sorfal rendőr, kívül meg a jó nép, szerinted ebből lesz a nagy bevétel?
Megnézem azt a meleget aki kimegy a sorból hogy beül egy kávéra valahova, csak abban nem vagyok biztos hogy a rendőrök vagy a kívül eső tüntetők állítanák meg.

Ja hogy Amerikába ebből nagyok a bevételek? Az lehet, de ez hálisten nem amerika ahol egy iskolának olyan biztonsági rendszere van, hogy azt nálunk egy bank is megirigyelhetné, pusztán azért hogy ne lőjék meg öljék egymást halomra a demokratikus kis toleráns polgár növendékek.
Értelmesebb lenne ha Magyarországra fókuszálna a mondandód, mert tudod itt nálunk, akármennyire is hiszel te ilyen külhoni baromságokban, nem profitábilis a rendezvény, sem pénzügyileg, sem pedig testileg, lelkileg. Ezt egyébként a tavalyi felvonulók is egybehangzóan állították miután szó szerint menekülniük kellett a tömeg elől.

Oh és igen. Bocsáss meg, de a szokásod tényleg nem több egy betegségnél pont úgy mint a pedofilia vagy más hasonló aberrációk esetében. Ez nem tolerancia kérdés, ez puszta biológia.
Tetszik, nem tetszik? Nem az én bajom, talán inkább magadban kellene rendet raknod és elfogadnod magad úgy ahogy vagy. Egy betegségtől senki nem lett kevesebb még.

Egyébként meg tényleg ne én legyek az ünnep elrontója, áldásom rá. Ülj be Emma mögé és nyomás =]
Azért ezt a Sváb dolgot alkalomadtán majd elmagyarázhatnád. Nem értem hogy mi köze a sváboknak a kiábrándultsághoz.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Szeptember 6)

Melitta írta:


> Pedig minden ember egyenlo.stb


Így a szadisták, pedofilok, gyilkosok, stb.
Ha úgy érzed melitta hogy egyenlő vagy velük, akkor teljesen igazat adok neked, felesleges egy sort is írnom itt, csak akkor már azt magyarázd meg hogy mi a fenének a btk meg az egyéb hasonló baromságok. Minden ember olyan amilyennek születik és ezt becsülni kell. Lehet hogy megerőszakolja a lányod és utána 2 nap kínzással küldi a másvilágra, de tisztelni kell, hiszen ahogy mondtad minden ember egyenlő.

Baromi naiv és átgondolatlan kijelentés ez a részedről már bocs. Nem csak a rózsaszín szemüveg van a világon, aztán amikor valaki pofán ver hogy lesik rólad borul a bili, teljes lelki összeomlás, depresszió, a belátásra való képtelenség, a sok kérdés hogy ez hogy lehet, hiszen ez nem történhet meg.... ja. Stb. Tényleg Stb.



Melitta írta:


> a vilagon mindenhol komoly bevetel van a felvonulasbol, rengeteg kulfoldit vonz a szallodak megtelnek , hacsak par napot is toltenek itt az penzt hoz a vendeglatasnak a kulturalis rendezvenyeknek es a lejobb reklam amit maga a kulfoldi mesel el, ha jol erzi magat egy orszagba, varosba.
> 
> Ezt nem kritizalni es megvetni kell hanem tamogatni minden heteronak hisz rafer erre a kis orszagra a jo reklam.


Tehát a heteroszexuálisoknak kötelessége a kapitalizmust szemelőt tartva mindent támogatni ami pénzt hoz a konyhára.
Erre meg mondtam, hogy ilyen érvek mellett simán jöhet a homoszexualitás után a drog, az ember kereskedelem meg még sok minden más. Az is pénzt hoz, az is ráfér erre a kis országra.
Ha meg jön vele a bűnözési hullám akkor sincs semmi gond hiszen már magunkévá tettük a buddhista türelmet. Ha betör egy csoport a lakásodba és kinyír miután megerőszakolt még meg is köszönjük nekik, hiszen jó magad is mondod hogy ez a tolerancia, és a normális.


----------



## pierre1974 (2009 Szeptember 6)

Hàla isten nem kell magyar vonatkozast néznem,én svajcban élek,itt hazasodtam össze a pàrommal,aki szinten férfi mint én 
Az ember probal segiteni innen is a magyaroknak,barmennyire is hihetetlennek tünnik!
Kamionszàm intezzük a segelyeket es juttatjuk el raszoluro magyar csaladoknak es tudod,erdekes modon a melegek szorakozohelyeken van kiteve az adomanygyüjtö iv és ök adjak azt az evi kb 25 kaminonnal megrakott butort,ruhat,élelmiszert amit talan nem is kellene küldeni! Penzt adnak azert,hogy egyes magyar csaladoknal legyen karacsony,örüljön a kisgyerek,hogy van ajandek a fa alatt!
De talan valoban nem is kellene küldeni semmit,hiszen ezt csak melegek adjak!!!
35 magyar vallalkozast segitunk azzal,hogy onnan rendeljük meg a rendezvenyekhez a plakatokat,szoroanyagot,stb azert,hogy munkat adjunk az embereknek!
akiknek csak tudunk segitunk azert,hogy itt svajcban munkat kapjon,összefogjuk a magyar embereket,kialakult közösség van de talan ezt sem kellene hiszen melegek vagyunk!
jelenleg egy nagyszabasu operett es musical estet szervezunk novemberre a budapesti operettzsinhaz sztar fellépöivel,azert,hogy a 2 orszag kulturalis kapcsolatat erösitsük,napi kapcsolatban vagyunk a nagykövetséggel es amiben tudunk,munkaidönkben vagy azon joval tul probalunk segiteni masoknak es a jobb letben élök tamogatasat tovabbitjuk magyarorszagra,de valoban ezt sem kellene,hiszen melegek vagyunk!
es felvonulni sem kell!
en azert megyek el a fevonulasra mert ugy erzem ott a helyem,itt nem gàz felvonulni,hanem sikk!!!
minden meleg megozdulason a varos vezetök kepviseltetik magukat es rendörintezkedes nelkül!

nah de megnezheted kik csinaljak mo-on a balhet,kik miatt kell kordon...a söpredek,pornep,agymosott kis senkik miatt!
reszemröl a tema le van zarva,aki nem akar elmenni,nem megy el..aki igen,annak pedig szive joga 

EMMA???? istenem,heteroba is tudok mutatni ilyen embert,pl azt a nyugdijas mamàt aki kiall a sarokra ilyen megmozdulasnal ordibalni,kicsit lejjebb vinnem a nyugdijat es talan a Tajgan megtanulna miert is ordit!
Tudatlanok!

Te pedig erezd magad jol itt a forumon!
Kicsit reklamozhatom az emlitett operett rendezvenyt,ami mellé nem kis magyar cegeket nyertünk meg partnernek!
Hala isten mindnehol van meleg igazgato vagy marketinges kollega aki,ilyenkor latszik meg,hogy mennyire fognak össze a melegek!
Ez a rendezveny is azert jön letre,mert amint latod,a helyszin a zürichi romai katolikus egyhazkozség diszterme,a bevétel teljes egészében jotékonysagot szolgal,hogy december 24-re szinten legyen a fa alatt ajandek a gyerekeknek!!!


----------



## szutsn (2009 Szeptember 6)

Néztem a meleg felvonulás alatt történt eseményeket a híradóban, szerintem felháborító ha valaki nem fogadja el hogy nem vagyunk mind egyformák. Nekem van a környezetemben olyan aki meleg, és ő is ugyan olyan ember mint más. Neki is joga van a normális élethez, ő nem megy ki az utcára megdobálni a heterokat. És amit elkeserítőnek tartok mikór nézem ezeket az úgynevezett ellentüntetéseket, hogy apám korú vén m.. az első sorban mennek neki a rendőröknek és fikázzák a melegeket. Ez gáz, és ha kapnak egy jó kis verést még nekik áll följebb. Tudjátok engem mért nem vernek meg a rendőrök, mert nem megyek ki ilyen "rendezvényekre".


----------



## moona.pr (2009 Szeptember 6)

Kedves Pierre 1974!
Jó volt olvasni a hozzászólásodat. Olyan lelkesedéssel írtál ami kevés emberben van meg.
Nagyon szép ország Svájc, kétszer jártam ott. Egyszer Horgen városában, majd egy másik kisvárosban a Zürichi-tó partján 2003-ban.


----------



## Zabhegyező (2009 Szeptember 6)

_Legokosabb dolog talán az lenne,ha nyugodtan hagynánk a melegeket azoknak,amik valójában,cserébe,ők is hagynának bennünket annak,amik mi vagyunk,igy szép békességben lehetne élni egymás mellett!?_


----------



## pierre1974 (2009 Szeptember 6)

moona.pr írta:


> Kedves Pierre 1974!
> Jó volt olvasni a hozzászólásodat. Olyan lelkesedéssel írtál ami kevés emberben van meg.
> Nagyon szép ország Svájc, kétszer jártam ott. Egyszer Horgen városában, majd egy másik kisvárosban a Zürichi-tó partján 2003-ban.



Köszönöm,aranyos vagy!
Horgen szep varos,aranyos,kedves emberekkel van tele..es nincs is messze zürichtöl,par km csak


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Szeptember 6)

Sajnálom hogy nem találtuk a közös nevezőt pierre. Ennek ellenére én nem kételkedem benne hogy nemes és példa értékű tetteket viszel/visztek véghez.
Mint mondtam a homoszexualitás pusztán egy szexuális "beállítottság", és mint ilyen semmi köze ahhoz hogy ki milyen ember.


----------



## pierre1974 (2009 Szeptember 6)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Sajnálom hogy nem találtuk a közös nevezőt pierre. Ennek ellenére én nem kételkedem benne hogy nemes és példa értékű tetteket viszel/visztek véghez.
> Mint mondtam a homoszexualitás pusztán egy szexuális "beállítottság", és mint ilyen semmi köze ahhoz hogy ki milyen ember.



Köszönöm,en is hasonlo kepp gondolom!


----------



## pierre1974 (2009 Szeptember 6)

Senkit nem szeretnek megtériteni vagy amostani véleményét megvàltoztatni,éppen csak belinkelek 2 oldalt,szerintem érdemes elolvasni!
Kicsit fàradt vagyok mar es en sem olvastam vegig,de atfutottam es jo erzes volt olvasni!
de egy transzparens szövegen elgondolkodtam,hogy van igazsag alapja,igaz,nem szo szerint véve!

_."............„Jézusnak is két apja volt”_
A keresztény dogma (konkrétan a Szentháromság-tan) szerint Jézus – aki valóságos Isten és valóságos ember – isteni természetét tekintve valódi Fia az Atyának. Emberi természete szerint pedig fia Máriának és nevelt fia Mária férjének, Józsefnek. Józsefet így – az izraelita jog szerint – valóban Jézus apjának kell tekinteni. Tehát Jézussal kapcsolatban – két különböző aspektusból – két különböző személyről lehet elmondani, hogy az apja: egyrészt az Atyáról (a Szentháromság 1. személyéről), másrészt Józsefről.

A „Jézusnak is két apja volt” mondat tehát formálisan nézve, teológiailag kétségkívül igaz. Ugyanakkor az is igaz, hogy abban a kontextusban, amelyben az állítás megjelent (tehát melegjogi szövegkörnyezetben, egyértelmű utalásként arra a vitatott kérdésre, hogy egy gyerek fejlődése szempontjából vajon problematikus-e, ha két azonos nemű neveli), a mondat nyilvánvalóan irreleváns...."


Az elsö link!:
http://zolivagyok.blog.hu/2009/09/05/kedves_buzik

A masodik link,amiben azt a bizonyos transzparesn szöveget lattam:

http://birtalan.blogspot.com/

A lenyeg,semmi haragkeltö szandek nincs bennem,csak amit olvastam ,meglepett engem is!


----------



## borzasbozont (2009 Szeptember 7)

Nagyon sokat hallott téma ez mostanság, és ami engem nagyon felháborít, hogy miért nem képesek a melegek szépen nyugton maradni. 

Én személy szerint nem tartom normálisnak, ha valaki meleg, mint ahogy azt sem, ha depressziós, szerintem ez valamiféle betegségszerű állapot, aminek megvan minden egyes embernél a maga oka. Ez nyilván nem minősíti magát a személyt, ettől még lehet barátságos, segítőkész, szeretetreméltó, empatikus, sőt talán az átlagosnál jobban is (nyilván nem véletlen, hogy a nagyon érzékeny "művészlelkek" körében kiemelten gyakori ez).

De ha már így alakult, az szerintem a szó legszebb értelmében sajnálatra méltó, és nem megvetendő, de hangsúlyozottan nem követendő. Aki meg gyógyíthatatlanul meleg, és van olyan szerencséje, hogy talál társat, éljen vele szépen szolidan. Ha a közvetlen ismerőseivel akar erről beszélni, jó, ha nem, úgyis jó.

Na de felvonulásokat rendezni??? Milyen jogon nem hagyják a melegek, hogy a többiek zavartalanul élhessék az életüket? Hihetetlenül felháborítónak tartom, hogy itt a heterokat kell már védeni a melegekkel szemben, mert kivédhetetlen, hogy egy csapat meleg zászlókkal és skandálásokkal elvonuljon az ablak alatt. És a lelkivilágukat sem vagyok képes megérteni: nem a legintimebb magányügyük ez? Szervezzenek maguknak klubot, ahol találkozhatnak, de ne tukmálják rá magukat a többiekre. Kicsit olyan ez, mint a dohányzás: azért, mert valaki muszájnak érzi, hogy szívja a bűzrudat, miért kell nekem is szagolni? Neki joga van ontani a bűzt , ahol tetszik, de nekem nincs jogom a tiszta levegőhöz? A szomszédnak joga van bömböltetni éjjel a zenét, de nekem nincs jogom aludni? Hogy is van ez? Mindenkinek joga van tenni, amit akar, csak ahhoz nincs joga senkinek, hogy békén hagyják, és mások kihagyják a maguk hobbijaiból, hóbortjaiból, világnézeteiből?

Egyébként aki nem hallotta volna: paradicsommal itt tavaly akkor kezdtél el dobálni a melegeket, amikor azok a meztelen feneküket mutogatták. Hát kikérem magamnak, ne mutogassák a város kellő közepén, ahol akárki arra járó véletlenül is megláthatja. Ehhez kb. annyi emberi jóérzés kell, minthogy nem guggolunk le az utca közepén WC-zni mindenki szeme láttára.

Kedves Pierre, nagyon érdekelne, miért tartod sikkesnek, hogy erre abszolút nem kíváncsi vadidegeneket kényszerítesz megtapasztalni, hogy te meleg vegy? Neked nem teljesen mindegy, hogy ők milyen szexuális orientációjúak? És ettől még persze, hogy nemes dolog az adakozás, de azért mert valamit jól, adott esetben nagyon jól csinálsz, nem gondolod, hogy mást még simán csinálhatsz rosszul? A tágabb ismeretségi körben volt egy ember, aki nagylelkűen segítette pénzével a rászorulókat, de a felesége mellett folyton összeszedett egy-két hetekre "éjszakai pillangókat". Ezek szerint te úgy gondolod, ha adakozik, akkor ez is rendben van? És hangsúlyozom, nem azzal van gondom, hogy meleg vagy, és ezt egy ilyen témájú fórumon elmondod, hanem hogy nem szolidan élsz, hanem hogy te is felvonulsz, és még sikkesnek is tartod.


----------



## pierre1974 (2009 Szeptember 7)

borzasbozont írta:


> Nagyon sokat hallott téma ez mostanság, és ami engem nagyon felháborít, hogy miért nem képesek a melegek szépen nyugton maradni.
> 
> Én személy szerint nem tartom normálisnak, ha valaki meleg, mint ahogy azt sem, ha depressziós, szerintem ez valamiféle betegségszerű állapot, aminek megvan minden egyes embernél a maga oka. Ez nyilván nem minősíti magát a személyt, ettől még lehet barátságos, segítőkész, szeretetreméltó, empatikus, sőt talán az átlagosnál jobban is (nyilván nem véletlen, hogy a nagyon érzékeny "művészlelkek" körében kiemelten gyakori ez).
> 
> ...



Reszemröl mar ez leragott csont 
En felvonulok,mert SVAJCBAN ez nem tiltott,söt mindenki varja mar a következöt,hetero-meleg egyarant,mert itt nincs különbség,itt ezt egy jo bulinak tartjak,amikor összejöhetnek es jol erezhetik magukat!
Semmi mas jelentösége nincs szàmomra!!!
Én igyekszem minden megmozdulason ott lenni,illetve egy egy ilyne rendezvenyen jol lehet ismerkedni,baratokat szerezni,kapcsolatokat epiteni!
Sok baratunkat itt ismertük meg,akik milliokkal segitik a magyarokat!
Es lökjem es ne fogadjam el a segitésgét,csak ezet mert meleg es elment felvonulni??????????
Istenem,az emberek mikor nönek fel vegre???????
Annyi szük làtokörü ember van a vilagon!
Ha mindenki ilyen lenne,még mindig köbalta lenne es tüzet is pattintva kellene elöàllitani!!!!


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Szeptember 7)

borzasbozont írta:


> Nagyon sokat hallott téma ez mostanság, és ami engem nagyon felháborít, hogy miért nem képesek a melegek szépen nyugton maradni.
> 
> Én személy szerint nem tartom normálisnak, ha valaki meleg, mint ahogy azt sem, ha depressziós, szerintem ez valamiféle betegségszerű állapot, aminek megvan minden egyes embernél a maga oka. Ez nyilván nem minősíti magát a személyt, ettől még lehet barátságos, segítőkész, szeretetreméltó, empatikus, sőt talán az átlagosnál jobban is (nyilván nem véletlen, hogy a nagyon érzékeny "művészlelkek" körében kiemelten gyakori ez).
> 
> ...


 
Valahogy úgy kezdődött, hogy melegek visszaütöttek. A hosszantartó megvetettség, társadalmi számkivetettség lehet hogy így lő vissza? Az inga bizony a másik végletbe csapott át. Emma és a pucérfenekűek bizony ízléstelenek. Remélem, eljön még az a világ is, amikor a melegek maguk húzzák meg a jóizlés szabta határokat a demonstrációjuknál. Akkor talán már nem is lesz szükség demonstrációra.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Szeptember 7)

Én csak annyit tudok ha nem értek egyet a dologgal azt mondják rám hogy intoleráns vagyok, de pl azt nem értem hogy miért nem a melegek toleránsak azokkal szemben akik nem szeretnék hogy különcködjenek az utcán fényes nappal.

Vannak helyek (mint ahogy azt pierre is mondta) ahol ez elfogadott dolog, mi több jó buli. Nos vannak olyan helyek is ahol konzervatívabbak az emberek és nem akarnak ilyen dolgokat. Miért nincsenek ilyenkor a melegek tekintettel ezekre az emberekre?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Szeptember 7)

hangya1944 írta:


> Valahogy úgy kezdődött, hogy melegek visszaütöttek. A hosszantartó megvetettség, társadalmi számkivetettség lehet hogy így lő vissza? Az inga bizony a másik végletbe csapott át. Emma és a pucérfenekűek bizony ízléstelenek. Remélem, eljön még az a világ is, amikor a melegek maguk húzzák meg a jóizlés szabta határokat a demonstrációjuknál. Akkor talán már nem is lesz szükség demonstrációra.


Na hát pontosan ez az.
A legtöbb megmozdulásukral inkább jellemző az a "csessze meg mindenki" típusú polgár pukkasztás, mintsem a büszkeség vagy a tolerancia fogalmak hirdetése.
A magyarországi felvonulásokat is inkább a dac jellemzi (meg lehet nézni a transzparenseket, minden viccet félretéve) mintsem az a buli aminek be van állítva a dolog.

Ezen felül tökéletesen egyetértek azzal hogy jó lenne ha maguk a melegek húznák meg az ízlésesség határát és elhatárolnák magukat azoktól akikről nem lehet egyértelműen eldönteni hogy be van-e lőve, nem normális, vagy csak az eszét játsza.

Ebben a formában épp a melegek csinálják maguknak a problémákat és gerjesztik a feszültséget, mert tényleg nincs senkinek semmi baja velük leszámítva a szélsőségesen kopasz elmebetegeket. Csak egy kicsit vissza kellene venni.


----------



## pierre1974 (2009 Szeptember 7)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Én csak annyit tudok ha nem értek egyet a dologgal azt mondják rám hogy intoleráns vagyok, de pl azt nem értem hogy miért nem a melegek toleránsak azokkal szemben akik nem szeretnék hogy különcködjenek az utcán fényes nappal.
> 
> Vannak helyek (mint ahogy azt pierre is mondta) ahol ez elfogadott dolog, mi több jó buli. Nos vannak olyan helyek is ahol konzervatívabbak az emberek és nem akarnak ilyen dolgokat. Miért nincsenek ilyenkor a melegek tekintettel ezekre az emberekre?


Egyetertek most veled!!!
Magyarorszag meg abszolut nem erett meg erre es lehet nem is fog,még én is mas nevelest kaptam es sokszor en nem fogadom el magam,akkor hogy varjam el masoktol,hogy elfogadjanak?!
Tehat igazat adok annak is aki ellenzi ezt a felvonulast otthon!
Azt szoktak mondani,ami nem megy azt nem kell eröltetni,nos kb ezzel a felvonulassal is ez van!
Engem biztos nem fogtok latni otthon felvonulni 
Most azok a melegek akik olvassak ezt a topicot,lehet megvetnek érte,de .....................
Én azt mondom,hogy egy teljesen normalis kiegyensulyozott "hetero" csaladi elet biztos,hogy sokkal jobb!
De legyen benne nyugalom,szeretet,megbecsülés,odafigyelés a masikra es harmonia!!!!!!!!!!!
Nem nagyravàgyàs es hajtàs a pénz utan,hanem kiegyensulyozott csaladi nyugalom,ahova az embernek munka utan erdemes haza menni!!!!
En mindenkinek ezt kivanom!!!!


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Szeptember 7)

pierre1974 írta:


> De legyen benne nyugalom,szeretet,megbecsülés,odafigyelés a masikra es harmonia!!!!!!!!!!!
> Nem nagyravàgyàs es hajtàs a pénz utan,hanem kiegyensulyozott csaladi nyugalom,ahova az embernek munka utan erdemes haza menni!!!!
> En mindenkinek ezt kivanom!!!!


Teljesen egyetértek


----------



## klarababa (2009 Szeptember 8)

A leszbikus kapcsolatok valóban divatosak. Egy barátnőm a tanítványai körében figyelte meg, még az iskola folyosóján is csókolóztak lányok. Hát az már egy kicsit sok volt neki, amúgy nagyon nyitott személyiség, szerinte csinálják, de ne nyilvánosan.


----------



## Ancsa518 (2009 Szeptember 8)

Teljesen egyetértek pár hozzászólással.
De senki nem említette meg, hogy mi is lesz a jövővel. Ha ugyanis ez így folytatódik, akkor már a végén nem lesz olyan, aki buzi legyen, mert ugye nem lesz új gyerek...
Semmi bajom nem lenne velük, hogyha nem befolyásolná a jövőt, viszont így nagyon is nagy gondom van velük...

És a felvonulásról... Pedofil vagyok! Vonuljunk már fel!
Hiszen mi van akkor, hogyha pedofil vagyok? Hát én is szeretnék házasodni gyerekekkel, engedélyezzék már!
Vagy... Szeretem a kecskéket (ezt írta valaki példának ), vonuljunk már fel!

Milyen dolog ez? Ha ő megköveteli, hogy ne foglalkozzunk vele, hogy ők mit csinálnak kettesben, akkor ő ezzel miért vonul fel?
És nagyon-nagyon, de tényleg nagyon idegesít, hogy a végén a hetero lesz a ciki...


----------



## most (2009 Szeptember 9)

pontosan ez a lényeg és azt se feledjük ha ezt a dolgot toleráljuk akkor azt is bele kell h férjen h a gyereinket megrontják ? mert ha elfogadott akkor az is gyakrabb ... természetesebb lessz 

szal én egyeltatán nem tolerálom, szerintem igenis orvosnál és otthon a helyük!

amugy meg azt hallotan h pár ember pénzeli ezeket.. mert magyaroszágot akarják eu szexközpontnak  vagyis nem is a melegek állják a költségeket önszorgalombol).... 
aztán eszebe jut azis h a történészek szerint roma bukásakor jelentösen romlottak az polgári erkölcsök... 

igy aztán elgondolkoztat h kinek az érdeke a társadalmi tolereacia a melegek felé??


----------



## pierre1974 (2009 Szeptember 9)

most írta:


> pontosan ez a lényeg és azt se feledjük ha ezt a dolgot toleráljuk akkor azt is bele kell h férjen h a gyereinket megrontják ? mert ha elfogadott akkor az is gyakrabb ... természetesebb lessz
> 
> szal én egyeltatán nem tolerálom, szerintem igenis orvosnál és otthon a helyük!
> 
> ...




Ekkora hülyeséget soha nem hallottam,magyarorszagot eu szexközpontnak???????????? :-D
nem vagy egy kicsit elfogult azzal az orszaggal???????? nezd mar meg mennyi turista jar oda, magyarorszag irdatlan draga,a turistak nagyresze elkerüli,mert ha eszrevetted evente minimum 30-40 este van amikor lehuzzak a turistakat nem keves penzel az ettermek stb...
A sex központ Amsterdam marad örökre,Berlin,Barcelona.Lisabon es Zürich,igy ebben a sorrendben!!
Budapest soha nem lesz az,majd talan 300 ev mulva!!!!
Es megis ki penzelné öket?????
A melegek köztudottan jomoduak,a vezetöbeosztasok 40%-at töltik be,a fizesesüket csak magukra költik illetve alapitvanyokat tamogatnak stb...
Valamit nem jol hallottal es üdvözlöm azt a tanult ismerösöd aki ilyenekkel tömi az okos fejed :-D
Valahol az az orszag azert tart itt ahol tart,mert ilyne gondokodasu emberek lakjak!
De mar nem sokiag,lassan az egesz orszagnak annyi lesz es külföld iranyitja,akkor majd aztan lehet tiltakozni ellene,hiszen mar szinte most is csak az EU iranyit benneteket es meg nem is szolt bele nagyon semmibe,mi lesz ha Bécsben lesz ujra az iranyitas mint regen volt,marpedig itt erröl csamcsog a sajto,hogy elöbb lesz Bécs kezében az iranyitas mint az eurot bevezetnék,az pedig mar nem sok idö!!!
Nektek valo a sok sciennet meg agymosas,hitgyülekezete,ahol minden ember agyàt at tudjak mosni,miert van az,hogy mashol nem élnek meg az ilyen rendszerben dolgozo cegek vagy egyhazak????

Régebben is volt sok meleg,csak nem vallaltak fel sokan,mert feltettek az allasukat,lehet azt gondolod neked nincs is meleg ismerösöd,de soha nem tudhatod kiben mi lakik,lehet a baratod eppen rolad fantazial,csak nem mondja...
Attol még,hogy valakinek csaladja van meg siman lehet meleg!!!


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Szeptember 9)

Nos azért pierre egy dolog érdekes a melegekkel kapcsolatban hogy ugye az egész homoszexualitás téma központi szavai az elfogadottság, felvállalás, tolerancia.

Bár csak egyetlen homoszexuális ismerősöm volt akivel közelebbről ismertük egymást, látok, hallok, olvasok egyénekről és tudod az ő kapcsán de úgy általánosságban is van ez a tendencia amire ők csak úgy vonatkoztatnak hogy "felvállalás".

Számomra itt van egy kis bibi.
Ha én meleg vagyok akkor meleg vagyok, tiszta sor, azonban miből jön az a következtetés hogy mások intoleránsak vele szemben, nem vagyok elfogadva, másnak kell tettetnem magam mint aki vagyok?

Kezdődik azzal hogy rajtam kívül senki más nincs tisztában a szexuális szokásaimmal. Ha ez nem így lenne mert voltam olyan retardált hogy azt világgá kürtöltem akkor (szerintem) annak én vagyok az oka.
Hogy picit érthetőbben fogalmazzak:
Miért hiszi minden meleg azt hogy el van nyomva amikor a külvilágnak fingja sincs róla hogy ő meleg?

Ez a... nem is tudom mi a jó szó rá. Szereplési vágy?
Megvolt eddig minden homoszexuálisban akit megismertem, azonban az okát nem értem. Én nekem is vannak szexuális beállítottságaim, de érdekes módon semmilyen késztetést nem érzek rá hogy közröhej tárgyává tegyem magam az által hogy mit, hova, hogyan szeretek tenni.
Úgy értem most komolyan, annyira kisebbségi komplexusuk van ezeknek az embereknek hogy úgy úgy érzik semmi mással nem képesek felhívni magukra a figyelmet csak ezzel?

Mert ugye én ezt akárhogy forgatom, ha én hasonló szituációba kerülnék akkor az egyetlen személy akti hibáztathatnék az én lennék. Nem mondhatom azt hogy az emberek intoleránsak miután én oda megyek és azzal sokkolom őket hogy én hova szeretem rakni a péniszem. Hát csoda hogy hülyének néznek? És akkor erre fel tartsak még gay pride napokat is hogy büszke vagyok rá?

Nagyon nagy gubanc van itt valahol ebben a témában, amit valahogy képtelen vagyok kibogozni.
Minden egyes esetben oda lyukadok ki hogy ezek az emberek bemagyaráznak maguknak dolgokat, és a saját rögeszméik foglyaivá válnak, pl hogy ők nem teljes értékű emberek amíg a velük szemben álló fél nincs tisztában a homoszexualitásukkal. Majd ezt kivetítik a külvilágra és azt mondják hogy a "többi ember", pedig nem a többi emberrel van a gond.


----------



## pierre1974 (2009 Szeptember 10)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Nos azért pierre egy dolog érdekes a melegekkel kapcsolatban hogy ugye az egész homoszexualitás téma központi szavai az elfogadottság, felvállalás, tolerancia.
> 
> Bár csak egyetlen homoszexuális ismerősöm volt akivel közelebbről ismertük egymást, látok, hallok, olvasok egyénekről és tudod az ő kapcsán de úgy általánosságban is van ez a tendencia amire ők csak úgy vonatkoztatnak hogy "felvállalás".
> 
> ...



Igazad van  Bar engem az,hogy ki fogad el ki nem,soha nem erdekelt!
Ha latnad,hogy miknet élek,valoszinü nem gondolnad,hogy otthon es ezt hangsulyozom,hogy otthon a lakasomban mit csinalok,mikor es kivel!
Abszolut hetero eletvitelt folytatok,vannak meleg baratink es olykor elmegyunk egyutt beszelgetni,megiszunk valamit,segitunk a masikon ha eppen arra van szüksége vagy eppen terez anyat jatszom es probalok minden energiammal azon lenni,hogy megoldjam az Ö problemajukat!
Igazabol nem sorlom magam azok köze akik közröhely targyava teszik magukat!
Ide is ha feljövök es neha hülyeséget irok,az csak is meggondolatlansagbol es a faradsagbol adodik!
En mostanaban nem is ezzel a temaval foglalkozom,elhiszed,hogy idöm sincs ra,hogy meleg legyek :-D
De tenyleg...ez az operett est annyira elszivja minden energiam es ugy fel tudom magam huni egyes emberek hozzaaallasan,hogy estere nem gyözök lehiggadni :-D
Egy kis magyarazat ,mire is irom ezt!
Kepzeld el,hogy van egy magyar hungaricumnak szamito ceg,nah mar most,en ezt a ceget felhivom,hogy lesz egy magyar exclusive operett est itt zürichben,szeretnem ha adnanak prospektust német nyelven,hogy Ök is reszesei lehessenek ennek az estnek,jelen eseten epp egy szalamit keszitö gyarrol van szo,szoval felhivom az illetekest,elmondom miröl van szo,elpnaszolja,hogy hat bizony jo lenne külföldön megjelenni a termekkel!
Erre veszem a a faradsagot,vegog nezem az ismeröseimet,hogy ki tdna ebben segiteni,mit ad isten,diplomaciai kapcsoltom reven talaltam valakit,aki ebben abszolut àsz,igy megirtam ennek a szemelynek az elérhetöségét,privat szamot,export-al kapcsolatos ide vonatkozo törvenyeket,a svajci ide vonatkozo szabalayokat!
Magyarul mindent a feneke ala tettes es a kezebe adtam ahhoz,hogy ö a termeket ide kijuttathassa,valamint megadtam azoknak az embereknek a nevet,es hagytam,hogy ram hivatkozzanak,akik az itteni 2 nagy aruhazlanc kimondottan ezzel foglalkozo szakemberei!
Es hozzateszem,hogy ha Mo-ra megyek,en vasarolom meg az Ö termeküket,elmegyek erte,kihozom a prospetust,plakatot egyeb anyagot,csak azert,hgy jelen legyen ezen az esten es meg egy reklam filmet is csinaltatok a termekeikröl ingyen amit a müsor kezdetekor bejataszanak!A reklamfilm keszitese ingyen van,mert egy jo baratom csinalja!
a lenyeg pedig,nem kertem semmi kedvezmenyt vagy valamifele sponzori felkerest,csupan a lehetöseget adom meg az illetö cegnek,hogy külföldön is megjobban megismerjek az ö termeket!
Err a ceg egyik kepviselöje ir nekem egy e-mailt,hogy nagyon szepen köszönik a segitseget es remelem ,hogy tudnak velem együttmöködni kesöbb is es örülnek,hogy reklamozom öket,illetve ,hogy valoszninü vegre kijutnak a termekeikkel ide külföldre!
De mondom,mindezt ingyen elinteztem es annyi nem esett le nekik,hogy mivel magyar termekekböl lesz tombola nyeremeny összeàllitva,hogy azt mondana,figyelj,adok egy kisebb csomagot a ceg termekeiböl,es ez legyen egy dija tombolan :-D
Nah persze nem is varom el,hiszen en veszem meg ezeket sajat penzemen,ugy valogatom össze,hogy igazi magyar hungaricumnak szamitson amit bele teszek,nah de nem lennek köteles reklamozni meg az Ö termemüket,de megteszem...
komolyan mondom,hogy ekkora hülyét mint en,ritkan lehet talalni,allandoan erömön felül akarok teljesiteni...
amiert ezt leirtam,hogy a meleekben van egy fajta késztetes vagy megfelelesi vagy,vagy szereplesi vagy... lehet es igazad van,en sem tudok megülni a fenekemen,mert allandoan pörög az agyam,hogy mit is tehetnek azert a orszagert,vagy eppen az ott tevekenykedö cegekert,hogy egy picit sikeresebbek legyenek,pedig semmi közöm hozzajuk...
mindig felveszem mas problemajat es azt a magamenak tekintem es valoszinü ez nem jo...
egyebkent szerepelni utalok,olyna beosztasban dolgozom itt,hogy a sajtoban szinte naponta szerepelhetnek,de amikor csak tudom igyekszem elkerülni,mert tudod akit sokat latnak azt betamadhatjak es keresik a tamadasi felüleletet az emberek!
En igyekszem mindent az irodambol csendesen intezni,vegzem a dolgom,neha amint irtam terez anya vagyok es tudod,lehet hogy azzal van szereplesi vagyam,hogy itt ezen a forumon irok es valahol az ember probalja öszinten kifejteni a velemenyet,lehet nem kellene es maris nincs meg a szereplesi vàgy,mert eleg regota el ez a topic,de meg egy meleget sem tapasztaltam,aki ide ugy irt volna,hogy en is meleg vagyok es ez es ez a velemenyem a temaval kapcsolatban...
tehat igazad lehet abban,hogy mindegyikünkben van egy fajta szereplesi hajlam inkabb,mint sem ezt vàgynak nevezném...
talan nem szabadna ennyire nyitottnak lennem es kitarulkozni a vilag elé?! 
valoszinü....
Hu,most biztos megint sok hülyeséget irtam :-D


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Szeptember 10)

Egyáltalán nem írtál hülyeséget és ismerem ezt az érzést. Valahol tényleg csak az lombozza le ilyenkor az embert amikor azok akiknek segíteni próbál vagy próbált annyira képtelenek elképzelni hogy most mit is kellene csinálniuk, hogy inkább neki állnak távolodni tőled.

Ugye említed hogy kapod az e-mailt hogy nagyon szépen köszönik és remélhetőleg a közeljövőben is lesz alkalmuk veled kooperálni. Szerintem ha picit odafigyelsz ebből már eleve érezni azt a típusú defenzív tanácstalanságot és főleg bizalmatlanságot ami a mai embereket annyira jellemzi.

Teszel valami jót és nem merik megköszönni mert azt várják hogy ennek milyen ára lesz, hol akarod lehúzni, átcseszni, nevetségessé tenni őket. Ez kétség kívül egy szintén érdekes szociális probléma amit a mai csodás társadalmunknak köszönhetünk, mindazonáltal hogy visszatérjek a topicra, valahol ezt a fajta "félelmet" látom visszatükröződni a melegek túlzott nyitottságában.

Úgy értem a védekezésnek két fajtája van, a visszahúzódás/elszigetelődés és a megelőző csapás/sarokba szorítás.
Ha az arcodba szórom az összes lapomat, beleértve a legrejtettebbeket is akkor egyrészt meghátrálásra késztetlek, másrészt biztosítom hogy ne legyen támadási felületed, mert mindent eléd tártam. Azonban a kulcs-szó még ebben az esetben is a félelem. Félelem attól hogy úgy is megpróbálsz felém kerekedni, lejáratni, nevetségessé tenni, megtörni, elítélni azért aki vagyok és a többi és a többi.

Az ezzel született probléma viszont az hogy ez az offenzív védekezési technika bár tényleg hatásos azok ellen akik potenciálisan megvetnének és fájdalmat okoznának neked, azonban azok akik ezt nem tennék meg ösztönösen megijednek és sarokba szorítva érzik magukat tőled.
Ez a helyzet Magyarországon jelen pillanatban szerintem. A lakosság túlnyomó része tökéletesen elfogadja azt a tényt hogy vannak más szexuális beállítottságú emberek, azonban nem tudnak pozitívan reagálni arra a tényre hogy bizalmatlanságból megelőző csapást mérnek rájuk, hogy mint egy "túl informálják" őket .

Valahol szomorúnak tartom ezt a dolgot, még inkább mivel most már olyan szinten vannak hiányában az önismeretnek az emberek, hogy olyan torz problémáknak adnak életet mint a meleg felvonulás körüli feszültség.
Teljesen igaz hogy nem kis mértékű ön és ember ismeretet igényel az hogy valaki meg tudja állapítani kitől kell tartania és kitől nem, de amikor teljes offenzívára kapcsolunk és eléje megyünk a sértegetéseknek azáltal hogy a "legszaftosabb" dolgokat is az emberek elé tárjuk, szerintem magunk ellen dolgozunk.

Nyugat és kelet között egyébként az a különbség hogy nyugatabbra az individualizmus sokkal kisebb hangsúlyt kap. Senki nem fél senkitől mert mindenki egy "senki" és így egyenlőek, jól tudják érezni magukat bárhol, bármilyen szituációban.
Magyarország még abba a kategóriába tartozik ahol az emberek azért nem ítélik el a másikat mert a személyes, individuális értékrendjük szerint ez a helyes. Ezek az emberek még nem lettek teljesen összetörve és "agy mosva" hogy mindent elfogadjanak amit eléjük tesznek.
Bár megjegyzem hogy ez is változni látszik hála a Gyurcsány korszaknak így hamarosan itt is jelentkezni fognak az identitás vesztés tömeges szimptómái.

Na és... asszem most rákontráztam a "hülyeségedre" még több hülyeséggel.


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Szeptember 10)

Kedves Aerensinic!
Érdekes számomra, hogy a kérdést a felvállalásról egyáltalán felvetetted. Azt hiszem, ha valaki *tudja*, hogy a "péniszét hová szeretné tenni", az már a felvállalási folyamat vége. 
Ha folyamatában vizsgálod a kérdést, a gyerekekkel szemben már egészen apró korban vannak nemi irányultságú elvárások. Ilyen pl., hogy a fiúk nem sírnak, a fiúk visszaütnek, a lányok nem verekednek, viszont sírhatnak, ha úgy hozza kedvük. 
Kamasz korukban a fiúk keresik a lányok társaságát, a szexuális fantáziáik a lányokhoz kapcsolódnak és persze fordítva, a lányokra is ez igaz. Minden gyerek tudja ezeket a törvényszerűségeket és igyekszik megfelelni nekik. Nem tudom pontosan, min megy keresztül egy ember, mire bevallja első körben magának, hogy ő az azonos neműekhez vonzódik szexuálisan. Csak a fantáziám és más irányú tapasztalataim segítenek felfogni, hogy ez nem lehet nagyon egyszerű. 
És jön a következő menet, a család árgus szemekkel figyeli a gyereket, hogy kik a barátai, milyen kislányok/fiúk fordulnk meg a társaságában, lesik, hogy ki lesz az első szerelem tárgya... Ha a gyerek szerencsés és kamasz korában rájött, hogy meleg, akkor következik, hogy valahogyan értésére kell adni anyunak és apunak, hogy mire számíthatnak a részéről. El tudod képzelni ezt a beszélgetést ugye? 
A kevésbé szerencsések a társadalmi elvárásoknak engedelmeskedve még családot is alapítanak, ahol a férj-feleség kapcsolat nem igazán zökkenőmentes. El tudod képzelni, hogy ebben a relációban hogyan hat a felismerés, hogy egyikük a saját neméhez vonzódik?

Szóval ez a felvállalás nem annyira egyszerű, mint az a te hozzászólásodból érződik.

Pierre, ha nem lenne túl nagy kérés... és időd is engedné, írnál nekünk valamit arról, hogy nálad hogyan alakult ki a melegséged felvállalása? Hogyan tudod ma természetességgel viselni, hogy férfi a társad, akivel örök hűséget esküdtetek egymásnak?


----------



## pierre1974 (2009 Szeptember 10)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Egyáltalán nem írtál hülyeséget és ismerem ezt az érzést. Valahol tényleg csak az lombozza le ilyenkor az embert amikor azok akiknek segíteni próbál vagy próbált annyira képtelenek elképzelni hogy most mit is kellene csinálniuk, hogy inkább neki állnak távolodni tőled.
> 
> Ugye említed hogy kapod az e-mailt hogy nagyon szépen köszönik és remélhetőleg a közeljövőben is lesz alkalmuk veled kooperálni. Szerintem ha picit odafigyelsz ebből már eleve érezni azt a típusú defenzív tanácstalanságot és főleg bizalmatlanságot ami a mai embereket annyira jellemzi.
> 
> ...



16 eves voltam amikor az iskolaban kiderült,mas beallitottsagu vagyok... ugye nem kell mondanom akkoriban ez mit jelentett,nem tudtam senkihez fordulni,hiszen ezt a temat annyira tabukent kezeltek az iskolaban es otthon a csaladban,hogy teljesen magamba kellett mindent fojtanom...nem volt könnyü...volt egy tarsadalmi helyzete a csaladomnak,aminek szigoru elvarasai voltak es meg kellett felelnem a kor akkori szellemenek,azaz csak a hetero eletvitel a jo,csalad,gyerekek,apa dolgozik,anya mos,föz takarit,esetleg dolgozik...
mit ad isten,lett csaladom,hazassag,gyerekek,stb...
14 evig tartott,nem a beallitottsagom miatt lett vege,hanem mert karrierista voltam es valahol talan mindent eldobtam azert,hogy vigyem valamire,no persze mellette igyekeztem mindent megadni nekik,de ugye mint tudjuk,a penz nem minden...
szoval,a mai napig jo a kapcsolatom velük,naponta beszelunk,de megis külön vagyunk...
a lenyeg,akkoriban amikor az iskolaban ez kiderült es ertek a negativ tamadasok,megfogadtam,hogy többre fogom vinni mint azok akik engem tamadtak...
igaz,ennek àra volt,de megnezhetem,hogy azok akik nyugodt szivvel folytattak a tanulmanyaikat,munkanelkülikent tengetik most eletuket,sokan meg mindig a csaladjuk nyakan elnek,en letettem valamit az asztalra...
karrier,nemzetközi elismertseg,stb,stb..
azt hiszem ez mar nem is annyira ide a temahoz tartozik,de valahol a megfeleles vàgy,a kitöres vagy eppen tamadas kapcsan idesorolhatom...
de öszinten,màra màr abszolut nem erdekel,hogy kivel mi van,eljött az az idö is amikor azok az emberek akik akkoriban nem fogadtak el es betamadtak,most nyalnak,hoyg hozzam öket ide svajcba dolgozni,segitsek vagy eppen amikor Mo-on karok,megkeresnek,hogy olvastak a cikket rolam,vagy lattak a tv-be es mennyire örülnek...nah gondolhatod ezek mennyire öszinte szavak :-D
meg persze,almom vagyam,hogy ezeknek az embereknek segitsek :-D
tudomast sem veszek roluk,remelem mindegyik magaba szall es megerti miert...
bar talan az akkori rendszer hibajabol nem lehettek eleg felvilagosultak,mert abban az idöbe egy film jarta vegig az iskolakat,amibe egy meleg pasi volt,es persze nemi eröszak kapcsan hoztak összefüggésbe a meleg vilaggal ezt az illetöt....
ugy gondolom,hogy ha mar nem erröl fognak az emberek beszelni,ha nem okoz megbotrankozast ha egy meleg part latnak,akkor lesz talan majd jobb.. gondolom...
bar öszinten? egyszer velem is elöfordult,hogy Mo-on nyilvanso helyen megfogtam abaratom kezét,söt meg is csokoltam...
de az akkori pillanat heveben,ez jolesett es nem törödtem azzal,masok mit szolnak... boldog voltam es csak ez szamitott...

meg egy törtenet!

anno egy meleg ismerösöm összveszett a szomszedjaval,egy növel!
a szomszed nö allandoan megjegyezte,hogy hozza mennyi nyugati auto erkezik,mindig vendégjàràs van nàla,meg hogy miböl el,amiert ilyne jol megy neki,feljelentette apehnal stb...persze mindne rendben volt,csupan meleg letere jo helyen dolgozott,a penzt nem szorta,eltette es tudott tartani egy bizonyos felsöbb kategorias eletvitelt.....
egyszer addig fajult a dolog,hogy a nö kiallt az ajto elé az utcara es elkezdett hangosan kiabalni minden ok nelkul...nah az en ismerösömet sem kellett felteni,mert ugye a hölgy elmondta minden mocskos buzinak stb...egyszoval mar dicseret volt hallgatni a szavait :-D
erre a baratom kiallt hozza es elkezdte hangosna mindani,hogy:
kicsim,akkor most jol figyelej ki a buzi es huzd be a....( a többi 18 even felülieknek valo amit mondott) majd közlte az asszonnyal,hogy megb...tam a fiadat,az uradat,a sogorodat,gondokolkdj el rajta hogy ki a buzi :-D
ez most igy nagyon durvan hangzik,de valoban elöfordult,azot a nöt kihoztak az elvonorol,stb..a csaladjatok külön el,a csaldja pedig boldog mert a zsarnok nö nem uralkodik felettük...de egyebkent az eset megtörtent es valoban lefeküdt a havaerom mindegyikkel :-D
ö kicsit mas eletet el,de van ilyen :-D
egyszer könyvet irhatnek ezekröl a sztorikrol,komolyna vicces...hogy azt eltudjak meselni,sokszor folyik a könnyem a nevetestöl :-D
De egyebkent en is sokat gondolkozom azon,hogy ez most csak egy allapot es örökke tart,vagy egy betegség amire nincs gyogyszer,ha lenne mar megvettem volna illetve ha a genek miatt van ,akkor engem jol elkurtak :-D

Nah most ratettem meg egy lapat hülyeséget az elözöre :-D


----------



## pierre1974 (2009 Szeptember 10)

hangya1944 írta:


> Kedves Aerensinic!
> Érdekes számomra, hogy a kérdést a felvállalásról egyáltalán felvetetted. Azt hiszem, ha valaki *tudja*, hogy a "péniszét hová szeretné tenni", az már a felvállalási folyamat vége. Ha folyamatában vizsgálod a kérdést, a gyerekekkel szemben már egészen apró korban vannak nemi irányultságú elvárások. Ilyen pl., hogy a fiúk nem sírnak, a fiúk visszaütnek, a lányok nem verekednek, viszont sírhatnak, ha úgy hozza kedvük.
> Kamasz korukban a fiúk keresik a lányok társaságát, a szexuális fantáziáik a lányokhoz kapcsolódnak és persze fordítva, a lányokra is ez igaz. Minden gyerek tudja ezeket a törvényszerűségeket és igyekszik megfelelni nekik. Nem tudom pontosan, min megy keresztül egy ember, mire bevallja első körben magának, hogy ő az azonos neműekhez vonzódik szexuálisan. Csak a fantáziám és más irányú tapasztalataim segítenek felfogni, hogy ez nem lehet nagyon egyszerű.
> És jön a következő menet, a család árgus szemekkel figyeli a gyereket, hogy kik a barátai, milyen kislányok/fiúk fordulnk meg a társaságában, lesik, hogy ki lesz az első szerelem tárgya... Ha a gyerek szerencsés és kamasz korában rájött, hogy meleg, akkor következik, hogy valahogyan értésére kell adni anyunak és apunak, hogy mire számíthatnak a részéről. El tudod képzelni ezt a beszélgetést ugye?
> ...




Ilyen nincs  epp ezt irtam le es fogalmaztam a sztorikat,amikor Te ezt valaszoltad 

Szoval igen, a csalad fele valo elvaras egy külön fogalom...
lehet en sem veletlenül menekültem a karrier fele es kerültem külföldre,mert ugye itt nem lat senki ismerös,azt teszem amihez kedvem van,amikor pedig haza megyek,jatszom a szeretö csaladföt???? ez lenne a helyes???
nem hiszem 
nem is jatszom a csaladföt,inkabb egy öszinte tars vagyok a gyerekeknek,akivel mindent megoszthatnak es talan nem okoz majd nekik problemat elmondani,ha vlami bantja öket,de az is igaz,hogy jobban kepviselem az erdekeitket mint ahogy az enyemet tettek,es jobban is kezelem a problemakat,mert nem szokasom megfutamodni elölük...
a lenyeg,hogy ez a rejtett eletvitel es megfelelesi vagy a csalad fele,nagyon veszelyes dolgokra kepes,ezt tapasztalatbol mondom...
meg ugy gondolom,hogy az szülöket kellene felvilagositani elöször es azutan a gyerekeket,mert bizony sok esetben ebböl vannak a tragediak.... a gyerek inkabb lesz öngyilkos,mert fel a következmenyektöl,mivel otthon nem olyan nevelest kap,ahol ezt jo szemmel nezik,nem egy ilyen esetröl tudok es nem egy ilyen temetesen voltam,akinek fontosabb volt a csaladja viszont ezaltal idegileg kikeszult es ebböl lett a baj.....

nehez dolgok ezek sajnos :-(


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Szeptember 10)

Nos, van igazság abban amit felvetettél hangya, azonban van az a bizonyos fogalom amit csak úgy emlegetnek hogy felnőtté válás.
Kétség kívül egy nehezen emészthető fogalom mert olyan dolgok tartoznak bele mint a saját tetteinkért való felelősség vállalás, a másoktól függetlenül való létezés képessége, az hogy nem félsz az lenni aki vagy.

Tény hogy ha ezt a fogalmat sokat piszkáljuk előbb vagy utóbb rájövünk hogy nagyon kevés felnőtt ember van a világunkban. 50-60 éves emberekkel is találkozhatunk akik még mindig képtelenek uralkodni a gőg és a hatalom vágy csábításán, 10-30 évesek akik azt hiszik hogy attól jó fejek hogy beszólnak és ha nem hajtasz fejet akkor mobilon csörögnek a haveroknak aztán ha már 10 az 1-hez az arány akkor lerúgják a vesédet.
Kétség kívül hosszú lista ez ami nem válogat gazdag és szegény, hetero és homo között.

Azonban engedd meg hogy abból induljak ki, hogy akiben van annyi önállóság, hogy kimenjen egy térre és ott magát mutogassa az már van annyira felnőtt ahhoz is hogy el tudja dönteni hogy mit akar és mit nem.
Ha vagyunk annyira felnőttek hogy kikényszerítsük az akaratunkat, akkor legyünk ahhoz is elég felnőttek hogy vállaljuk érte a felelősséget.

Egyébként igazad van abban hogy a felvállalás folyamata hosszadalmas és ebben a gyerekkor különös problémát jelent. Azonban a meleg felvonulást nem gyerekek szervezték, vagy ha így is lenne én nem ebből indulok ki.

Talán pont ez a probléma, hogy egyesek még mindig gyerek fejjel gondolkodnak és hogy azt hiszik hogy elvárásoknak kell megfelelniük, viszont ha szellemileg nem is, hát törvényileg amint betöltötted a 18. életévedet az lehetsz aki akarsz. 
Más kérdés hogy a felelősség is a tied érte.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Szeptember 10)

Pierre a storydhoz csak annyit tudok hozzá tenni hogy sajnos vannak emberek akik tényleg elmebetegek és a tolerancia szikrája sincs meg bennük, mert ha valami nem úgy van ahogy azt ők akarják akkor megy a hiszti, az üvöltés és akár a fizikai erőszak is.

Valakit a szexualitása miatt le buzizni olyan mint ha valakit a bőre színéért niggáznánk vagy japóznánk le. Egy rendkívül primitív és alpári dolog ami isten igazából csak azt mutatja meg hogy az illető mennyire visszamaradott szellemileg.


----------



## Rozy (2009 Szeptember 14)

Van egy érdekes (lehet hibás) meglátásom a tolerancia fogalmáról. Nekem a tolerancia (ebben a kérdésben) azt jelenti, hogy ugyan jelen van bennem egy ellenérzés, de viselkedek, úgy viselkedek, ahogy azt a társadalom elvárja tőlem. Toleráns vagyok = a bennem keletkező ellenérzést elnyomom, nem adok neki hangot. Tehát, fel kell tételeznem, hogy az ellenérzés a toleránsan viselkedőben is jelen van, ha nem így lenne, a fogalom sem létezne. Viszont, ha ez így van, akkor valóban nem kellene ezt a még viselhető ellenérzést felvonulásokkal erősíteni, vagy nem kellene azon csodálkozni, hogy aki ezidáig toleráns volt, az a benne megnövekedett ellenérzést már nem tudja visszafojtani.

Egyébként azt tartom, hogy mi emberek "mások" vagyunk abban a tekintetben is, hogy kiben-kiben mekkora ellenérzést okoz egy-egy tolerásra váró helyzet. Talán ez nem is függ a szellemi fejletségünktől, talán lehet, hogy "toleráló képességünk" is egy velünk született adottság - és mint ilyenen - tanulással csak keveset tudunk változtatni. Ha így van (nem tudom, nem kérdeztem a genetikusokat), akkor az átlagos toleranciás képességekkel rendelkezőknek el kellene fogadni, (mint a melegeket) azt, hogy vannak, aki akaratukon kívüli okok miatt "más"-hogy tolerálnak, mint Ők.


----------



## Anisha (2009 Szeptember 14)

Én azt gondolom hogy két ember szerelme szent dolog, nemre való tekintet nélkül. 
Nekem az a perverzió ha érzések nélkül fekszenek össze, úgymond dugni egyet.


----------



## most (2009 Szeptember 15)

pierre1974 írta:


> ....
> Nektek valo a sok sciennet meg agymosas,hitgyülekezete,ahol minden ember agyàt at tudjak mosni,miert van az,hogy mashol nem élnek meg az ilyen rendszerben dolgozo cegek vagy egyhazak????
> 
> Régebben is volt sok meleg,csak nem vallaltak fel sokan,mert feltettek az allasukat,lehet azt gondolod neked nincs is meleg ismerösöd,de soha nem tudhatod kiben mi lakik,lehet a baratod eppen rolad fantazial,csak nem mondja...
> Attol még,hogy valakinek csaladja van meg siman lehet meleg!!!



tudd ám magadrol állitsz ki bizonyitványt ..... ezzel a hangnemmel ...
kül meg sztem te! vagy agymosott ... épp el akarják hitetni h ez a természetes-és te már elhitted! ezek után a politikát meg hagyjuk, te ugyis azt fujod amit akarnak h tudd...


----------



## most (2009 Szeptember 15)

a feltünési vágy érthetö a melegeknél nem tudnak másként párt találni  vhogyan reklámozni kell magukat... söt a másik ok

a melegek nagyrésze ! önbizalomhiányos ezért igyekeznek tul teljesiteni kinek hol megy... mindenesetre toleranciában a légkevésbé vannak otthon hiszen a tulteljesitést mástol is elvárják....

ujra mondom orvosnál és otthon a helyük ahogyan az egyéb intim dolgokat is otthon intézzük... segitségre szorulnak mind az önbizalom mind a meghittség ffiaság stb terén nemzedékek nöttek fel apa minta nélkül .. mostanra nem a háboruk hanem a válások miatt...
nagyrészük gyogyitható lenne egy érzö társadalomban ...
de amikor még ... a látványt sem tudjuk hova tenni ... 

füst milan irt egy törzs röl ahol a gyakori fiuk és a lányok genetikai rendllesség miatt kamaszkorig mindkét jelleget !hordozták a törzs temészetesen reagált beavatásig .. egyként kezelték a fiukat és a lányokat gyerekként majd... megutatkozva.. a nök ill ffiak beavatasát kapták... noproblem
egyetlen buzi sem volt a közösségben.... talán csak tul korán orientálunk...


----------



## tsz (2009 Szeptember 15)

most írta:


> ...sztem te! vagy agymosott ... épp el akarják hitetni h ez a természetes-és te már elhitted! ezek után a politikát meg hagyjuk, te ugyis azt fujod amit akarnak h tudd...



Sztem a pierre az nem agymosott. 
Ő inkább másokat szeretne "agymosni", azaz arra "rádumálni", hogy ő, és persze sokan hozzá hasonlók, ATTÓL, hogy homárok, extrém értékes, fölöttébb érdekes, maximálisan sikeres, igenigen kultúrált/intelligens, de semmiképpen nem negligálható és kézlegyintéssel szexuálisan aberráltnak minősithető ELITJE társadalmunknak.
Egyszerű túlkompenzációról lehet szó, ami a szégyellni-valóság, bujdosás és önbecslési krizisek állapotából (hála a "kedvező" globálpolitikai szeleknek, amiknek köszönhetően a heterofóbia mára már olyan tényezővé vált, amire Pierre szt "nemzetközi karriert" lehet bazirozni...), nyilegyenesen röpit a high society, társadalmilag meghatározó, világelit, stb. fogalmak fémjelezte lila ködökbe. 

pierrnek és társainak fontos, hogy felszinen maradjon a kérdés, minél többször lehessen dolgokat elmondani, hiszen a kellően sokszor ismételt dolgok -- az egyszerű tömegek által -- előbb-utóbb valósággá válnak...
Nekünk, egyszerű embereknek a felelősségünk, hogy a dolgok azért hosszú távon a helyükre kerüljenek.


----------



## Rozy (2009 Szeptember 15)

tsz írta:


> Sztem a pierre az nem agymosott.
> Ő inkább másokat szeretne "agymosni", azaz arra "rádumálni",.......................


 
Gondoltatok már arra, hogy valami mellet kiállni, vagy valami ellen tiltakozni, az egy és ugyan az???
Hiszen, ugyan az a téma tart a "fogságában" - rab vagy -, a kérdés kapacitást foglal le az agyad teljesítményéből, és ebből a szempontból mindegy, hogy milyen előjellel. 

<OGondoltál már arra, hogy vannak kérdések/helyzetek/problémák – amelyeket fontosnak látsz -, de ha jobban belegondolsz, csak gumicsontok?<O</O
Tudsz annyit/van-e hasonlóan vaskos véleményed a következő költségvetésről/választási programokról/menetrend-változásokról, mint a melegekről?
<O</O
Ha megszólítana egy meleg, valószínűleg van ötleted, hogy mit tennél, de országod gazdaságának makró adatairól azt sem tudod, hogy eszik-e, vagy isszák! Jól gondolom?

Kőkori fajüldözés: http://hangzatos.blog.hu/2009/07/15/kokori_fajuldozes<O</O


----------



## pierre1974 (2009 Szeptember 16)

Csak mosolyogni tudok azon amit egyesek leirtak,ezek szerint ràéreztem a hit gyülire


----------



## Anisha (2009 Szeptember 16)

Jeccus! 
Itt még véletlenül sem a témáról szokás beszélgetni???


----------



## Bence Bence (2009 Szeptember 16)

kerdesedre valaszolva nos az apja amerikai zsidó, aki a második vilaghaboruban megismerkedett egy olasz lannyal, aki az anyja lett..
egyebkent a neve:Laura Schlessinger (<S>Schessinger</S>).Ez ígyigaz.
Üdv.: Bence


----------



## Rozy (2009 Szeptember 16)

pierre1974 írta:


> Csak mosolyogni tudok azon amit egyesek leirtak,ezek szerint r&agrave;éreztem a hit gyülire


 
Remélem nem az ÉN szavaimra gondolsz, mert nekem barátomat/rokonomat hálózta be a gyüli. Így tudom miről van szó, Így alaposan mondhatom, hogy JAJ!


----------



## pierre1974 (2009 Szeptember 16)

Rozy írta:


> Remélem nem az ÉN szavaimra gondolsz, mert nekem barátomat/rokonomat hálózta be a gyüli. Így tudom miről van szó, Így alaposan mondhatom, hogy JAJ!



Nem,nem  A Tieddel egyet ertettem


----------



## MannaK (2009 Szeptember 22)

A homoszexualitás nem betegség, nem választás kérdése.
Intimitás csak otthon? Akkor rosszul látom, hogy az emberek kézenfogva mászkálnak, meg csókolóznak az utcán? Nekem nincs ezzel bajom, csak ne mondjuk már, hogy mi sem dugjuk a szexualitásunkat senki orra alá, mikor lassan már a mosóport is a szexen keresztül adják el. Autóreklám meg már szinte elképzelhetetlen szuperszexi nők nélkül.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Szeptember 22)

MannaK írta:


> A homoszexualitás nem betegség, nem választás kérdése.


Bátorkodom megjegyezni hogy akinek ez választás kérdése az mentálisan sérült így ismét elhagytuk az egészséges kategóriát.


----------



## Gabi5510 (2009 Szeptember 22)

Szerintem a homoszexualitás lelki eredetű. Nekem nincs problémám vele. én az embert nézem és nem a nemi életét.


----------



## MannaK (2009 Szeptember 22)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Bátorkodom megjegyezni hogy akinek ez választás kérdése az mentálisan sérült így ismét elhagytuk az egészséges kategóriát.




Azokra gondolsz, akik "divatból" lesznek melegek?
Annak is meg van az oka egyéni és társadalmi szinten is. Thomas Szasz-t olvastál már? Érdekes nézetei vannak az egészséges-nem egészséges témáról. Nem feltétlenül értek vele egyet, de mindenképp érdekes.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Szeptember 22)

MannaK írta:


> Azokra gondolsz, akik "divatból" lesznek melegek?
> Annak is meg van az oka egyéni és társadalmi szinten is. Thomas Szasz-t olvastál már? Érdekes nézetei vannak az egészséges-nem egészséges témáról. Nem feltétlenül értek vele egyet, de mindenképp érdekes.


Nana... *ok* az mindenre van, gyilkosságtól az alkoholizmusig mindenre. Az nem egy nagy dolog, soha nem is mondanám hogy az emberek ok nélkül válnak homoszexuálissá.
Azonban nem kell személyes problémát csinálni a dologból pusztán biológiait, ha egy állat a természetben így jön világra, akkor az utód nélkül pusztul el, pusztán azért mert ez a rendellenesség meggátolja a szaporodásban. Lehet saját döntésnek mondani, lehet azt is mondani hogy mindenkinek van rá oka. Tény. Azonban ez akkor is csak egy rendellenes státusz, egy betegség marad.


----------



## redlion (2009 Szeptember 22)

pierre1974 írta:


> 16 eves voltam amikor az iskolaban kiderült,mas beallitottsagu vagyok...


 
Addig ösztönösen szégyenérzetből titkoltad?



pierre1974 írta:


> ... majd közlte az asszonnyal,hogy megb...tam a fiadat,az uradat,a sogorodat,gondokolkdj el rajta hogy ki a buzi :-D
> ez most igy nagyon durvan hangzik,de valoban elöfordult,azot a nöt kihoztak az elvonorol,stb..a csaladjatok külön el,a csaldja pedig boldog mert a zsarnok nö nem uralkodik felettük...de egyebkent az eset megtörtent es valoban lefeküdt a havaerom mindegyikkel :-D
> ö kicsit mas eletet el,de van ilyen :-D
> egyszer könyvet irhatnek ezekröl a sztorikrol,komolyna vicces...hogy azt eltudjak meselni,sokszor folyik a könnyem a nevetestöl :-D
> De egyebkent en is sokat gondolkozom azon,hogy ez most csak egy allapot es örökke tart,vagy egy betegség amire nincs gyogyszer,ha lenne mar megvettem volna illetve ha a genek miatt van ,akkor engem jol elkurtak:-D


Van erre "gyógyszer", a humorérzék. 
Írj még ilyen fricskás sztorikat, jót nevettem ezen is!


----------



## aviance (2009 Szeptember 26)

Valaki magyarázza már el nekem, a leszbikus pornóra mitől gerjed egy heteroszexuális? Miért elfogadott hetero pornó a leszbikus?

Egyszer ezt írták erre nekem: Más a csomagolása.

Ha valaki gyűlöli a homoszexuálisokat, az azért van, mert a saját nemét szereti. Akkor ne jöjjön nekem egy hülye se ezzel, hogy más a csomagolás.
Lehet, hogy + egy nyílás van és 2 mell, de akkor is a saját nemét szereti.
Továbbá: anális szex heteroknál.
Hát ez nem a melegek műfaja? Akkor miért élvezi egy hetero pár, aki homofóbiás? Tom, más a csomagolás.
Sose szerettem az erőszakos embereket és az ostobákat.

Miért jó ez a nagy gyűlölet?
Magyarország csak jól elássa magát ezzel.
Nekem soha nem volt bajom egy ember szexuális vonzalmával.
Én nem azt néztem kivel bújik ágyba és mit csinál ott, hanem az embert magát.


----------



## keam (2009 Szeptember 26)

Figyu, én is hetero vagyok, nem is tudnám elképzelni magam egy másik nővel, mégis simán gerjedek a homo pornóra. Fogalmam sincs, hogy ennek mi az oka. Érdekes, de ez van.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Szeptember 26)

@aviance
nem tűnik fel hogy a nők a férfi pornóra buknak a férfiak a női pornóra, hiába homo vagy leszbi maga a pornó?


----------



## most (2009 Szeptember 26)

MannaK írta:


> A homoszexualitás nem betegség, nem választás kérdése.
> Intimitás csak otthon? Akkor rosszul látom, hogy az emberek kézenfogva mászkálnak, meg csókolóznak az utcán? Nekem nincs ezzel bajom, csak ne mondjuk már, hogy mi sem dugjuk a szexualitásunkat senki orra alá, mikor lassan már a mosóport is a szexen keresztül adják el. Autóreklám meg már szinte elképzelhetetlen szuperszexi nők nélkül.



kézenfogás neked szex? 
csokolzozást sztem a fiatalok lázadása az utcán a hová is mennének... c müsor
h a reklám na igen ez megér egy misét a reklám nagyban felelös az intimitásunk árubabocsátáért társadalmi etikai probléma ...
nem érv és erösiti az igazadat ha összemosod a dolgokat, csupán elárulja h nem tudod mi- miel hogyan tartozik össze...(ok és okozat )
(a társadalomnak is van erkölcse - célja, egészsége stb .. összeségében és ez szintén orientál- nevel )

a porno pedig ÜZLET! áru ! a szex titok és az üzlet ezek a kategoriák együtt mindig is a legfontosabb dolgok az emberek életében... ezért igy "csomagolják" h megvedd... 
ugyanazért csinálják tudatosan ! mint ahogyan a reklámfilmbe beteszik a gyekekeket meg a kutyákat....


----------



## MannaK (2009 Szeptember 29)

most írta:


> kézenfogás neked szex?



Én intimitást írtam, abba a szexen kívül sok egyéb is beletartozik, pl a kézenfogás, mint összetartozás jelzése.
Én még nem láttam utcán szexelni sem homoszexuálisokat, sem heterókat. Ellenben 40 körüli csókolózó hetero párt többet is.
Nem mitha ezzel mondjuk bajom lenne, csak azért írtam, mert mindig az a kifogás, hogy "az orrunk alá dörgölik". Hát szerintem nem.
Az autókon vonagló nők a reklámokban már inkább zavarnak, de ez meg már nem a hetero-homo kérdéskörbe tartozik.


----------



## LeoMarco (2009 Október 26)

Szia mindenki. Van egy cikis történetem. Nem találtam jobb helyet, így ide írom.
Hétvégén bulizni voltam, kicsit sokat ittunk, így az este java része kiesett. Mikor magamhoz tértem agy idegen ágyban feküdtem. Felültem, látom melettem alszik egy srác. Kicsit megijedtem, mert nem emlékeztem, hogy kerültem oda. De megnyugodtam, mert kicsit ismerős volt a szoba. Felkeltettem, majd kérdeztem, hogy Ő emlékszik-e valamire. Erre a következő "nyugtató" választ kaptam; Nem! De ugye nem csináltunk semmit az éjszaka??!


----------



## bgatti (2009 Október 28)

nekem nincs bajom velük csakl a hüje felvonulásukkal....legyenek homok,de ne kürtöljék világgá!hová fejlődik a világ ha már az a menő a buzi vagy????


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 28)

bgatti írta:


> nekem nincs bajom velük csakl a hüje felvonulásukkal....legyenek homok,de ne kürtöljék világgá!hová fejlődik a világ ha már az a menő a buzi vagy????


Nem feltétlen a fejlődés szót használnám, de úgy hiszem hogy az várható mint az ókori rómában az összeomlást megelőző időszakban.
Az erkölcs mint olyan megszűnik létezni olyan fogalmakkal együtt mint a becsület vagy a humanizmus.

Tényleg semmi baj nincs a melegséggel.
A baj azzal a tendenciával van hogy mindenki sztár akar lenni és annyira értéktelen (vagy annak hiszi magát) hogy az egyetlen dolog amivel villoghat az a betegsége.
Ez viszont az értelmi szinttől függ és nem a szexuális beállítottságtól.


----------



## bgatti (2009 Október 28)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Nem feltétlen a fejlődés szót használnám, de úgy hiszem hogy az várható mint az ókori rómában az összeomlást megelőző időszakban.
> Az erkölcs mint olyan megszűnik létezni olyan fogalmakkal együtt mint a becsület vagy a humanizmus.
> 
> Tényleg semmi baj nincs a melegséggel.
> ...


 
igazad van...aki nem tud mással feltűnést kelteni hát ezzel

itt az a baj hogy aki nem a menő kategóriába tartozik és nem világszépség azt semmibe veszik és hát mi is a feltűnő??ha homoszexuális vagy....és ez egyre elterjedt...van is egy iylen osztálytársam lány aki biszexnek mondja magát:S


----------



## darcie (2009 Október 28)

Sztem sok emberből hiányzik a másik (mások) elfogadása, legyen az bármilyen eredetű. Külső-belső dolgok miatt egyaránt: bőrszín, testalkat, vallás, szexuális beállítottság... Ezek között vannak olyanok, amikkel az ember születik és nem tudja megváltoztatni (bőrszín, szexuális beállítottság...). Hiába tartják sokan a homoszexualitást betegségnek, szerintem nem az. Nem egy influenza, amiből ki lehet gyógyítani az embert. Ez egy állapot, egy adott valami. 
A szülő dolgot meg szerintem nem az dönti el, hogy este ki kivel bújik ágyba. 
Ha valakinek bántja a szemét a felvonulás, akkor ne menjen el. Az miért elfogadott, hogy egy férfi és egy nő nyílvános helyen nyalja-falja egymást? Mert ez lett belénk nevelve, hogy ez a jó és ez a helyes. 
Miért jó, ha mindenki egyforma?
Több toleranciára, nyitottságra lenne szükség.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 30)

darcie írta:


> Sztem sok emberből hiányzik a másik (mások) elfogadása, legyen az bármilyen eredetű. Külső-belső dolgok miatt egyaránt: bőrszín, testalkat, vallás, szexuális beállítottság... Ezek között vannak olyanok, amikkel az ember születik és nem tudja megváltoztatni (bőrszín, szexuális beállítottság...). Hiába tartják sokan a homoszexualitást betegségnek, szerintem nem az. Nem egy influenza, amiből ki lehet gyógyítani az embert. Ez egy állapot, egy adott valami.
> A szülő dolgot meg szerintem nem az dönti el, hogy este ki kivel bújik ágyba.
> Ha valakinek bántja a szemét a felvonulás, akkor ne menjen el. Az miért elfogadott, hogy egy férfi és egy nő nyílvános helyen nyalja-falja egymást? Mert ez lett belénk nevelve, hogy ez a jó és ez a helyes.
> Miért jó, ha mindenki egyforma?
> Több toleranciára, nyitottságra lenne szükség.


Bocsánat de a szexuális beállítottság nem egy dobó kocka. Mi az hogy a szexuális beállítottság emberrel születik? Ezt most úgy kellene elképzelni hogy teljesen természetes hogy valaki a kutyákra bukik mások meg a lovakra?

Egyetlen egy dolog születik az emberrel az pedig a szaporodás ösztöne. Értelem szerűen nem normális dolog amikor olyan faji vagy nemi "kapcsolatokról" beszélünk amiből akkor se születne gyerek ha a jó isten össze tenné a két kezét.
Tételesen bizonyított hogy vannak olyan emberek akiknél ezt hormonális avagy agyi elváltozások okozzák. Ők nem tehetnek róla hogy ilyenek, de ettől még betegek. Tételesen bizonyított hogy vannak akik azért fordulnak saját nemükhöz mert valamilyen megrázkódtatás vagy csalódás érte őket. Lehet hogy ők sem tehetnek róla de ettől még ez egy mentális betegség.

Azt kérdezed az miért elfogadott hogy egy nő és egy férfi nyilvános helyen nyalja falja egymást.
Nem elfogadott. Sőt!
A BTK-ban is helyet kapott ez a fajta csoda viselkedés olyan tételek alatt mint a közszemérem sértés és egyáltalán nem véletlenül. Nem normális viselkedés és nem értem hogy hogyan sikerült eljutnod odáig hogy ez elfogadott lenne.

Ezen felül nem értem hogy miért én vagyok intoleráns ha nem akarom hogy parádézzanak. Elfogadom a melegeket attól függetlenül hogy nem tartom normálisnak amit csinálnak.
Épp úgy nem szólok meg egy homoszexuálist mint ahogy nem szólok meg egy rákost vagy egy depresszióst. Mindenki olyan amilyen, de engedtessék meg nekem hogy felháborodjak amikor annyira abszurd és deviáns dolgok kerekednek ki a dologból mint a meleg parádé.

Végezetül miért jó ha mindenki egyforma?
Nem jó és nem is kell mindenkinek egyformának lenni, de ezen a gondolat meneten elindulva akár a pedofilokat is ünnepelhetnénk vagy a nemi erőszak elkövetőket hiszen színt visznek az amúgy is túlzottan szürke emberi természet palettájába.

Társadalomban élünk. Ez csak toleranciával, mások tiszteletben tartásával lehetséges és nem mondható el hogy Magyarországon a melegek üldözve lennének vagy épp nem kapnának munkát a szexuális beállítottságuk miatt.
Szerintem az az intoleráns aki annak tudatában hogy az emberek többsége nem nézi jó szemmel az extrémkedést csak azért is megcsinálja, csak azért is provokálja őket.
El kellene gondolkodnia ezen a melegeknek is.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 30)

> Bocsánat de a szexuális beállítottság nem egy dobó kocka. Mi az hogy a szexuális beállítottság emberrel születik? Ezt most úgy kellene elképzelni hogy teljesen természetes hogy valaki a kutyákra bukik mások meg a lovakra?


*Kedves Aer.*

*De bizony egy dobokocka.* 
Te összekevered a szexualis kielégités különbözö formáját a homoszexualitással. 
Ne csinálj ugy mindha a "biszexualis lények" csak misszionárus-állásban, vagy más a keresztény vallások álltal megáldott pozban onanálnának! 
Mindenkinek megvan a maga titka. Ötleteket meg segédeszközöket kapsz minden szexshopban. 

*A homoszexualitás több mint erektio. *

De majd ha elmegy Budapestre a külügyminiszterünk akkor öt kifaggathatod erröl. 



> Ezen felül nem értem hogy miért én vagyok intoleráns ha nem akarom hogy parádézzanak. Elfogadom a melegeket attól függetlenül hogy nem tartom normálisnak amit csinálnak.





> Szerintem az az intoleráns aki annak tudatában hogy az emberek többsége nem nézi jó szemmel az extrémkedést csak azért is megcsinálja, csak azért is provokálja őket.


Provokálnak? Szerintem zavarba hoznak bennünket a szexista várunkban.
Most láthatod minek vannak kitéve a nök akiket álandoan bámulunk és utánukfütyülünk. 

Ugyanaz a helyzet mint néhány évtizeddel ezelött, ahol az individuális ruházkodás, frizura volt egy szkandal, egy botrány.







Ha belegondolsz, hogy ez a picit hosszabb haj, egy "je,je je" az "igyomb-bingyom" helyett már örületnek számitott, a rendörök vágták a fiatalok haját az örszobán és nemcsak keleteuropában, akkor ma örülnünk kell, hogy a gyermekeink fantáziával rendelkeznek és a társadalom nem állit anyi korlátot. 








Nem tudom, hogy emlitettem már, hogy Alan Turing, a számitogép atyja, 
*akinek a második világháboru befejezödét köszönheti a világ,* 
(ö fejtete meg a német hadsereg titkos kodjait) homoszexualitása miatt a halálba lett üldözve.







Latod Aer. te csak "papiron vagy keresztény" de mennyire állnál ki a homoszexuális emberek megkövezése, a mobbingolás ellen?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 30)

Ernoe írta:


> Latod Aer. te csak "papiron vagy keresztény" de mennyire állnál ki a homoszexuális emberek megkövezése, a mobbingolás ellen?


Kedves ernoe, köszönöm hogy most megpróbálod mindenáron levezetni rajtam a frusztrációdat, legalább érzem hogy kényelmetlen amit mondtam.

A kérdésedre a választ már megadtam, ha elolvastad volna a hozzászólásom értetted is volna.


Ernoe írta:


> *De bizony egy dobokocka.*
> Te összekevered a szexualis kielégités különbözö formáját a homoszexualitással.
> Ne csinálj ugy mindha a "biszexualis lények" csak misszionárus-állásban, vagy más a keresztény vallások álltal megáldott pozban onanálnának!
> Mindenkinek megvan a maga titka. Ötleteket meg segédeszközöket kapsz minden szexshopban.


Nos kedves ernoe hogy te milyen pózban szereted esetleg milyen ötleteket kaptál a szex shopban az a te személyes magánügyed. Azonban azt gondolni hogy ez a normális, pusztán azért mert te így csinálod kicsit beképzelt dolog, bár kétség kívül jellemző.

Hogy szexuális kielégülést és a szex shopot hogyan sikerült belekeverned a biszexualitásba avagy a homoszexualitásba számomra rejtély. Normális embereknek nincs szüksége a szexuális kielégüléshez a barátnőjük mellett egy esetleg több segédkezőre, így már attól is félek hogy megkérdezzem ezt a rendkívül érdekes rálátás módot honnan sikerült előszedned.

Továbbá ha vitatkozni akarsz a fajfenntartás ösztönével és a biológiával állok elébe, de ha megkérhetlek akkor mellőzd a saját hálószobád falai közül merített példákat.


----------



## Whitee (2009 Október 30)

Sziasztok!
Sokáig lehetne vitatkozni,meg szerintem-szerinted-et játszani...Sokszor a baj nem az elfogadásban van,hanem az elítélésben.(szerintem  )
Budaházy Gyuriékat sem értettem meg,mikor kivonultak "anyázni" a másságot.
Ezt az egészet ahhoz tudnám hasonlítani,mikor az emberek arról panaszkodnak,hogy már megint semmi nincs a tv-ben,de azért nézik egész éjjelig.ezen én jót szoktam mosolyogni,és azt mondom,hogy van a tv-nek egy kikapcsoló gombja-amúgy meg a tv nézés szerintem egy olyan silány pótcselekvés,na mindegy-.
Szóval,ha vonulnak,vonuljanak,de egy kérdést engedjenek meg:
-A következő évben kimennének-e vonulni,ha tényleg senki sem nézné meg őket?
Mondjam azt,hogy a legnagyobb hibás ebben a média,hogy sztárolja,és felfújja az ilyen dolgokat?
Tehát nem nézem meg,mert nem érdekel,és nem pocsékolok sem időt,sem energiát,hogy kimenjek szidni,és ócsárolni ezeket a feltűnési viszketegségben szenvedőket.
Még annyit zárószóként,hogy minél több ellenes dolog van,annál több olyat hoz létre,ami ellen küzdünk,ez a negativitással lehet összefüggésben.
Csak egy példa:nem a háború ellen kell tüntetni,hanem a békéért kiállni!
Amikor vonzzuk akaratlanul is a negativitást,mert azt mondjuk:
-nem lesz semmi baj!-csupa negatív:
nem lesz-semmi-baj....
nem egyszerűbb:Minden rendben lesz! 
szép napokat!


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 30)

> Továbbá ha vitatkozni akarsz a fajfenntartás ösztönével és a biológiával állok elébe, de ha megkérhetlek akkor mellőzd a saját hálószobád falai közül merített példákat.


*Kedves Aer.*

Szerintem van elég nö és van elég férfi a világon aki ezt a tulnépesedést nélkülem továbbvigye. 

Az elsö feleségem nagyon okossan megfogamazta 
"En nem vagyok egy szülögép (Brutkasten) . Miért kéne nekem egy gyereket a világrahozni!"
En egy "csodának" tartom a gyerekszületést de csak azota, hogy a leszükült lehetöségeim közül 
az észérvek mellett döntöttem.

Egyébbként honnan gondolod, hogy a "fajfentartás ösztöne" nem elégszik meg az önkielégüléssel?
Ha az életünket irányito istenhez közeléllo papok millioi kijönnek a másik nem nélkül akkor
nekünk egyszerü hiveknek, miért kéne megosztanunk a szexualis örömöket másnemüekkel?

*A homoszexualitás alatt egy parterkapcsolatot értünk és nem maszturbatiot.* 

Egy érdekes kérdés lenne feltenni, hogy *egyálltalán "minek vannak férfiak?"*
Lehet, hogy a biologiai-evolutio szempontjábol nézve elönyös két nemnek a kölcsönhatása 
de mi a fenének ilyen sok férfi? Az emberiség fele férfi!

Szerintem az is az evolutio eredménye, hogy a leszbisek és homoszexualis férfiak aránya egyenlö.
Csak a férfiak szemében leszbisnek lenni "cool", a másik variátio meg "fuj".

De vissza a kérdéshez, *miért is van anyi férfi mint nö?*

Már emlitettem, hogy az evolutio célja nem az egysejtüböl egy komplikált embernek a létrehozása, 
ahogy a vallások azt hirdetik, hanem teljesen primitiv modon, *minnél több utodot létrehozni. *
Ugy mint ahogy minden cég a produktivitásra törekszik.

Ha mondjuk 3-szor anyi férfi lenne mint nö és
az emberek *monogam *élnének akkor a nök 2/3 része vénlány maradna, tehát utod nélkül (evolutios veszteség)
ha *promisk* lenne a világ, (mindig másikkal) akkor is a férfiak háromszor anyi utoddal rendelkeznének mint a nök.

Ha egy nö, genetikai mutátio miatt, több fiut mind lányt hozna a világra, akkor a biologiai-evolutio szerint elönybe 
lenne mert ezek a fiuk tovább szaporodnának, végülis több unokája lenne, (akik természetesen az ö géneit örökölnék), 
azzal a tulajdonsággal, hogy több fiut mint lányt hoznának világra. 

Döntö, hogy a hölgy több unokával rendelkezne mint a lánytestvérei, akik egy fiura 3 lányt hoznának a világra.

*Matematikailag bizonyithato* (R. A. Fischer 1930), *hogy az egyetlen stabil helyzet akkor adodik,*
*ha a két nemhez tartozo individuumoknak a száma azonos.* (anyi férfi mint nö)

Te sajnos nem hiszel az evolutiot szabályozo természetes kiválasztásban de hiddel,
nem kell féni, hogy a világ kihal akkor ha nem minden sperma talál magának egy petesejtet.
Söt a nemek aránya sem fog megváltozni. kiss

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/U0kJHQpvgB8&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/U0kJHQpvgB8&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 30)

Kedves ernoe, az egyetlen dolog amit te ebben az írásban feszegetsz az az hogy az ember mennyire aberrálódott a természetes normákhoz képest. Lehet róla vitatkozni. Egyesek úgy tartják hogy az ember is csak egy állat, mások meg úgy hogy már régen kiesett a bolygó ökológiai és önfenntartó rendszeréből.
Van kicsit, van nagyon, de a végeredmény hogy erősen selejtesek vagyunk ami hosszú távon vissza is üt ránk olyan csodák képében mint az aids vagy a globális felmelegedés.

Nagyon ötletes gondolatnak tartom továbbá ezt:


> A homoszexualitás alatt egy parterkapcsolatot értünk és nem maszturbatiot.


A "partner kapcsolat" nem tartalmaz szexuális jellegű utalást.
Jelezném hogy nem "élettársakról" beszéltünk hanem "homoszexuálisokról". Ha ebből nem derül ki hogy szexuális jellegű kapcsolatról van szó akkor semmiből kedves ernoe, márpedig a homoszexuális jellegű kapcsolat az ennyi: "maszturbáció" ahogy jó magad is nagyon finoman megfogalmaztad, mégpedig nem is akármilyen.

Ha valaki megtalálja a lelki társát, teljesen mindegy hogy milyen nemű legyen az illető akkor a szavaknak a széles skálája áll rendelkezésünkre hogy hogyan jellemezzük ezt a csodálatos emberi jelenséget.
A homoszexuális, homokos, buzi vagy egyéb jelzők azonban semmilyen szinten nem erre utalnak ha szabad erre felhívnom a figyelmed.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 31)

> Kedves ernoe, az egyetlen dolog amit te ebben az írásban feszegetsz az az hogy az ember mennyire aberrálódott *a természetes normákhoz képest*.
> Lehet róla vitatkozni. Egyesek úgy tartják hogy *az ember is csak egy állat*, mások meg úgy hogy már régen kiesett a bolygó ökológiai és önfenntartó rendszeréből.
> Van kicsit, van nagyon, de a végeredmény hogy *erősen selejtesek vagyunk *ami hosszú távon vissza is üt ránk olyan csodák képében mint az aids vagy a globális felmelegedés.


*Kedves Aer.*

Ugyan már, az ember nem "mintára, Isten képére és hasonlatosságára" lett létrehozva, ezért nem lehet normákrol beszélni.
Természetes, hogy mi is állatok vagyunk, mesztelen majmok, akik a problémáikat az eszükkel probálják megoldani.
Létrejöttünk a természet adottságainak megfelelöen és képesek vagyunk magunkat és a környezetünket formálni.

*Az aids-nek anyi köze a szexualitáshoz mindt az inlfuenzának a villamosozáshoz.* 
A megoldás épp ugy nem az önmegtartoztatás (cölibátus) mint az emberi összejövetelek felszámolása.




> A "partner kapcsolat" nem tartalmaz szexuális jellegű utalást. Jelezném hogy nem "élettársakról" beszéltünk hanem "homoszexuálisokról".


 
Már bocsánat de szexualitással mindenki rendelkezik még a biszexualis hajlamokkal rendelkezök is. 
*Embereket akiket saját nemükhöz füz a vonzalom egyszerüen a nemiszervükre redukálni egy nagyfoku gyalázat.*

Ha a feleségednek virággal kedveskedsz sem a növénynek a nemiszerve áll az elötérben. Pedig a virág fallus és vagina egymás mellett.
Vagy a parfümtöl illatozo barátnödröl sem a bölény fenek ami elöször eszedbejut.







Itt ügye most szopje le a kolibrie a virág nemiszervének váladékát. 
Lehet, hogy most sokan megfogják nyomni a "gombot" a nyit beszéd miatt de mindez igaz.



> Ha ebből nem derül ki hogy szexuális jellegű kapcsolatról van szó akkor semmiből kedves ernoe,
> márpedig a homoszexuális jellegű kapcsolat az ennyi: "maszturbáció" ahogy jó magad is nagyon finoman megfogalmaztad, mégpedig nem is akármilyen.


Maszturbatio, ha magadban élvezel mondjuk egy vibratorral. Vagy ha egy chihuahua tanulékonyságát veszed igénybe.










> Ha valaki megtalálja a lelki társát, teljesen mindegy hogy milyen nemű legyen az illető akkor a szavaknak a széles skálája áll rendelkezésünkre hogy hogyan jellemezzük ezt a csodálatos emberi jelenséget.
> A homoszexuális, homokos, buzi vagy egyéb jelzők azonban semmilyen szinten nem erre utalnak ha szabad erre felhívnom a figyelmed.


Erdekes, hogy a magyar nyelvben külön szo áll a homophile személyek szidalmazására. 
*A "buzi" szonak semmi más jelentése nincs mint a megvetés!*
Még a gunyosan használt "homokos" szo is levezethetö ethimologiailag a homophiel-böl, a "buzi" semmiböl.

Nekem is eltartott egy pár évtizedig amig a meglevö elöitéletekkel letudtam számolni. 
Gondolom a kevésbé nyitottszemüeknek ez tovább fog tartani.

Pozitiv, hogy azonosnemü partnerkapcsolatok, házasság azonosnemüek között, lassan a hétköznapjainkhoz fog tartozni,
hogy a magyar nyelveben is a diszkriminálo megnevezéseket uj szavak váltják le.

*A biszexualis embereket legalább anyit izgatja a szexualitás mint a homophileket.*

Erröl tanuskodnak az ablak alatt nyávogo trubadorok és a többezer éves irodalom, zene és müvészet.







Aki a "platonikus" szerelemröl beszél annak tudni kell, hogy itt férfi-barátságrol van szo.
(Az öreg Platon reménytelenül volt szerelmes egy fiatal fiuba akinek pénzesebb, fiatalabb barátja volt.)


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 31)

Ernoe írta:


> Már bocsánat de szexualitással mindenki rendelkezik még a biszexualis hajlamokkal rendelkezök is.
> *Embereket akiket saját nemükhöz füz a vonzalom egyszerüen a nemiszervükre redukálni egy nagyfoku gyalázat.*


Megismétlem ernoe, a homoszexuális jelző az illető szexualitásával és nem szellemi/érzelmi életével foglalkozik épp ahogy a meleg parádé sem.

Én egyetlen melegről sem feltételezem hogy rossz ember lenne vagy hogy kevesebbek lennének mint mások, sőt. Azt mondom hogy ezeknek az embereknek egy része hála a sok negatív megkülönböztetésnek és félelemnek sokkal rendezettebb és emberségesebb életet él mint heteroszexuális társaik.

Azonban ha a homoszexuális jelzőből nem derül ki számodra hogy az a szexualitásról szól akkor javaslom ess neki az értelmező kéziszótárnak mert komoly hiányosságaid vannak.
Ha pedig homoszexualitásról beszélünk akkor egy olyan folyamatról beszélünk ami semmivel sem több a (saját szavaiddal élve) maszturbációnál kedves ernoe.

Hogy te miért azonosítod a homoszexuálisokat a nemi szervükkel azt nem tudom és nem is hiszem hogy akarom tudni. Én nem teszem.



Ernoe írta:


> Maszturbatio, ha magadban élvezel mondjuk egy vibratorral. Vagy ha egy chihuahua tanulékonyságát veszed igénybe.


Na ettől a mondatodtól vagy fél óráig képtelen voltam letörölni a vigyort az arcomról. 

Tehát bármivel csinálhatom kezdve mű pálcától a kutyámig, mivel abból nem lesz gyerek az maximum maszturbációnak számít. Na akkor most miért is más a homoszexualitás amikor egy kutya helyett egy ember "segítségét" veszed igénybe?

Hogy az ember teljesen más lapra tartozik?
Ennyire azért ne legyél képmutató ernoe. Ha már bármilyen állatot a ágyadba vinnél maszturbáció jelszóval akkor ne hogy már az ember legyen a "teljesen más kategória".


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 31)

Egyébként ha még nem esett volna le kedves ernoe, a hangsúly pontosan azon van hogy a homoszexualitás az ég adta világon semmilyen jelzőt nem tartalmaz magában hanem pusztán a szexualitásra irányul.

Akit a homoszexuális jelzővel illetnek az lehet *bármilyen ember*. Épp úgy jó és épp úgy rossz mint bárki ezen a földön.

A homoszexualitás egy biológiai jelző, és akár mennyire nem tetszik ez neked egy aberráció avagy betegség. Hogy ennek az oka biológiai avagy mentális eredetű az teljesen mindegy.
Az viszont biztos hogy ettől senki nem lesz sem jobb sem pedig rosszabb ember úgyhogy ne próbálj ilyen elemi erővel személyes kérdést csinálni a dologból mert ez egyáltalán nem az.

Ez a legnagyobb probléma a homoszexualitást fejtegető beszélgetéseknél, hogy az emberek egy része azért kap vérszemet mert sértve érzi magát, a másik meg azért mert talált valakit akit védhet úgyhogy eljátssza az önzetlen lovagot és ember jogi aktivistát, pedig csak az a nagy helyzet hogy csak nem eléggé értelmesek ahhoz hogy megértsék hogy ők az egyetlenek akik azt hiszik hogy a homoszexualitás egy negatív jelző.


----------



## Whitee (2009 Október 31)

Tudomásom szerint a világon több nő van,mint férfi....
Az apropója a dolognak,hogy minél több utódot hozzanak létre ép az ellenkezőjét tapasztalom pl:
http://tttweb.hu/iras.php?id=14
...és akkor a védőoltásokról ne is beszéljek...
Szebb napokat!


----------



## redlion (2009 Október 31)

Ernoe írta:


> Itt ügye most szopje le a kolibrie a virág nemiszervének váladékát.
> Lehet, hogy most sokan megfogják nyomni a "gombot" a nyit beszéd miatt de mindez igaz.
> 
> 
> Maszturbatio, ha magadban élvezel mondjuk egy vibratorral. Vagy ha egy chihuahua tanulékonyságát veszed igénybe.


 
Na most már nemcsak a kutyákat de a légies kolibrit is utálni fogom. Atheista létedre elég mocskos a fantáziád Ernoe. Kiváncsi vagyok hogy nézel ki.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 31)

redlion írta:


> Na most már nemcsak a kutyákat de a légies kolibrit is utálni fogom. Atheista létedre elég mocskos a fantáziád Ernoe. Kiváncsi vagyok hogy nézel ki.


Na ezen vagy 10 percig röhögtem


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 31)

Whitee írta:


> Tudomásom szerint a világon több nő van,mint férfi....
> Az apropója a dolognak,hogy minél több utódot hozzanak létre ép az ellenkezőjét tapasztalom pl:
> http://tttweb.hu/iras.php?id=14
> ...és akkor a védőoltásokról ne is beszéljek...
> Szebb napokat!


Nos megvallom a linket nem olvastam teljesen végig mert elég brutális vonal mentén fejtegeti a túl népesedés témáját és a homoszexualitást világ-összeesküvés szintjére emeli.

Ez egy olyan dolog hogy ha az emberiség tényleg idáig fajul akkor szerény véleményem szerint minden és mindenki jobban járna ha inkább kipusztulunk.


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 31)

redlion írta:


> Na most már nemcsak a kutyákat de a légies kolibrit is utálni fogom. Atheista létedre elég mocskos a fantáziád Ernoe. Kiváncsi vagyok hogy nézel ki.



Helyes fiú volt kezdő korában!  (Már amikor én itt a fórumon megismertem)


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 31)

> Megismétlem ernoe, a homoszexuális jelző az illető szexualitásával és nem szellemi/érzelmi életével foglalkozik


*Kedves Aer.*

Emberekre akik a saját nemük felé vonzodnak *a legutobbi idökig nem létezett "szalonképes" kifejezés,*
csak "buzi, homoszexualis, perverz, fajtalankodo...." nem is akarom a keményebbeket felsorolni.

*Még a mai napig is 19 országban halálbüntetés jár azért ha egynemüvel bujsz a takaro alá.*

Az általad elengedhetetlennek tarott tiz-parancsolat szerint megkövezés jár érte. 




> Én egyetlen melegről sem feltételezem hogy rossz ember....


Mi az, hogy meleg? 
Ha a homophileket melegeknek nevezhetjük akkor a viagrára szorulo heterok valoszinüleg a frigidek (hidegek). 










> Tehát bármivel csinálhatom kezdve mű pálcától a kutyámig, mivel abból nem lesz gyerek az maximum maszturbációnak számít.


*Félreérted, a maszturbatio az olyan mint a monolog egy üres teremben. Az associális.*

*A homoszexualitás az dialog ahol az emberek megosztják a kéjt egymással. Az egy szociális interaktio.*




> A homoszexualitás egy biológiai jelző, és akár mennyire nem tetszik ez neked egy aberráció avagy betegség. Hogy ennek az oka biológiai avagy mentális eredetű az teljesen mindegy.


 
A szexualitás az kéj, az gyönyör, az élvezet, 
*az a bizalom legfelsöbb foka* *ahol a másikat közel engeded magadhoz.*




> Na most már nemcsak a kutyákat de a légies kolibrit is utálni fogom. Atheista létedre elég mocskos a fantáziád Ernoe. Kiváncsi vagyok hogy nézel ki.


*Kedves redlion*

En jo egészségnek örvendek, a feleségem 20 évvel fiatalabb nállam, fantáziadusak vagyunk és nincsenek gátlásaink.






De ha tolokocsiba kellene üllnöm még akkor sem fosztanám meg magamat attol amivel megajándékozott a természet.







A szexhez azoknak is joguk van akik a pocakjuk miatt csak ülve tudnak pisilni.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 1)

Ernoe írta:


> Az általad elengedhetetlennek tarott tiz-parancsolat szerint megkövezés jár érte.


Várom az idézetet hogy a 10 parancsolat melyike teszi kötelezővé a kövezést kedves ernoe.

Megköszönném hogy tételesen válaszolnál is erre mert nem először hozol fel baromságot ezen a téren.


Ernoe írta:


> Mi az, hogy meleg?
> Ha a homophileket melegeknek nevezhetjük akkor a viagrára szorulo heterok valoszinüleg a frigidek (hidegek).



Szar poén volt de próbálkozz egy esti show műsorban ha gondolod 



Ernoe írta:


> *Félreérted, a maszturbatio az olyan mint a monolog egy üres teremben. Az associális.*
> *A homoszexualitás az dialog ahol az emberek megosztják a kéjt egymással. Az egy szociális interaktio.*


Ez eddig a legbetegebb hasonlat amit a témában sikerült felhozni.
Ha számodra a szex már csak olyan mint a beszélgetés, alas "szociális interakció" akkor nem hiszem hogy lehetséges volna köztünk a párbeszéd bármilyen formája.

Rednek írod hogy hál isten nincsenek gátlásaitok szexuális téren, amivel tökéletesen egyet is tudok érteni annak fényében hogy épp most mondtad hogy a kutyát nálatok maszturbációs és/vagy szexuális segéd eszközként tartják számon.

Ne menjünk bele mélyebben abba hogy nálatok mi számít normálisnak, jó? Ennyi épp elég volt, az állat védőknek és az erkölcsükre kicsit is adó embereknek egyaránt. A következő az lesz hogy mivel ez *csak* egy a "szociális kötelékeket" erősítő aktus, nálatok a gyerekek is aktívan részt vesznek benne 3 éves koruk óta.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 1)

Kedves ernoe
A szaporodás egyike az élőlények alap jellemzőinek.
Bár a mai napig komoly vita tárgya hogy mi az élet pontos fogalma abban azonban egyetértenek a tudósok hogy minden élőlényre jellemző: az anyag csere, a szaporodás, és a fejlődés/alkalmazkodás készsége biológiai szinten.

A természetben a homoszexuális élőlények képtelenek magának az élet egyik alap tételének, a szaporodásnak megfelelni, lévén homoszexuális kapcsolatból (ha egyáltalán viszonzásra talál a természetben) soha nem származik utód.
Ez pedig kedves ernoe maga az életképtelenség fogalma.
Természetes szelekció ha úgy tetszik.
Ami nem működik az eltűnik, kihal, elpusztul, ragozhatod ahogy kívánod.

Hogy az ember folyamatosan áthágja a szabályokat, és mint egyetlen faj a világon az életképtelen egyedeket is kényszerrel életben tartja meg fogja hozni a gyümölcsét idővel. Ez is evolúció kedves ernoe.
Az emberi faj a tudomány előre haladtával kikapcsolta a természetes szelekciót és az evolúció jó pár biztosítékát. Ennek hatására az amúgy életképtelen egyedek (gyógyíthatatlan betegségek, fizikai elváltozások, stb) is a társadalomban maradnak, mi több szaporodnak és ezáltal gyengítik az egész faj életképességét, fennmaradási lehetőségeit.
Szimpla biológia kedves ernoe.
Nem fogsz egyetlen a szakmájához kicsit is értő biológust sem találni ezen a bolygón aki ne értene egyet azzal amit most leírtam.

Kedves ernoe
Attól hogy az ember felborította a természetes egyensúlyt (van aki ezt fejlődésnek nevezi) még kicsit sem másak a rá vonatkozó szabályok. A homoszexualitás egy élet ellenes aberráció.

Ezen felül most leírom negyedszer talán most megérted: A homoszexualitás nem csinál senkiből jó vagy rossz embert. Nem lesz tőle senki kevesebb vagy több. A homoszexualitás az egy aberráció és nem több, hasonlóan az anyagcsere vagy a hormon háztartási zavarokhoz.
A homoszexuális embernek pontosan annyi joga van az élethez mint bármely heteroszexuális társának, és épp úgy érző, szerető, gyűlölő, elkeseredett vagy boldog lény mint bármelyikünk.

Ennek fényében megkérnélek hogy ne próbáld úgy beállítani a dolgokat mintha a homoszexualitás betegség mivolta hátrányos megkülönböztetés lenne, mert ezzel azt sugallod hogy mindenki aki valamilyen betegségben szenved nem számít teljes embernek. Értsd: Nem én hanem te magad jelented ki hogy a homoszexuálisok nem emberek.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 1)

> Várom az idézetet hogy a 10 parancsolat melyike teszi kötelezővé a kövezést kedves ernoe.


*Kedves Aer.*

En azt hittem a kettönk közül te vagy a keresztény. 
Sajnos nincs magyar "Szentirásom" ezért magam forditok. 

A refraint amivel a "Du sollst = tegyed" felszolitással kezdödö apodiktikus (magyarázat nélküli) parancsok kezdödnek mindig az agyonütésre valo felszollitás zárja. 

*Refrain:* "soll unverweigerlich zu Tode gebracht werden." = " *latolgatás nélkül megkell ölni!" *

*3.Moses 20:13*
"Es ha egy férfi férfi személynél fekszik épp ugy mint ahogy egy férfi a nönél fekszik.... öket latolgatás nélkül agyon kell ütni. Az saját vérük magukra."

Vagy *3. Moses 18:22.... Refr.*

Továbbá Moses Genesis *Sodoma *ahol az Ur maga intézkedik. Csak nem kételkedsz?




> Rednek írod hogy hál isten nincsenek gátlásaitok szexuális téren, amivel tökéletesen egyet is tudok érteni annak fényében hogy épp most mondtad hogy a kutyát nálatok maszturbációs és/vagy szexuális segéd eszközként tartják számon.



Szabadjon *2. Moses 22:19* et idéznem: "Aki, egy állattal fekszik azt latolgatás nélkül megkell ölni." 

De nemcsak "fajtalankodásért" jár a halálbüntetés elég ha a szüleidröl valami rosszat mondasz: 

*2. Moses 20:17* 
"Es aki az apjára vagy anyjára valami gonosszat kiván, ... " - Refrain - 
"soll unverweigerlich zu Tode gebracht werden"




> Ne menjünk bele mélyebben abba hogy nálatok mi számít normálisnak, jó? Ennyi épp elég volt, az állat védőknek és az erkölcsükre kicsit is adó embereknek egyaránt.


Az állatvédökhöz csak anyit, hogy ök jobban haragszanak a párnélkür tartott háziállatok miatt akik soha az életükben nem jutnak szexhez. 







Nézzd ezt a szexualis-kielégitetlenséget a szegény állat szemében!

De ott vannak a macskák, disznok, kakasok akiket az ember megfoszt a férfiasságuktol, 
vagy a nönemü ölebek, cicák akiknek még menstruálni sem szabad mert lecsöpögtetnék a perzsaszönyeget.

Az állatpsychologusok sokat mesélhetnének neked a szexualitásuktol megfosztott háziállatokrol.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 1)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Aer.*
> En azt hittem a kettönk közül te vagy a keresztény.
> Sajnos nincs magyar "Szentirásom" ezért magam forditok.
> A refraint amivel a "Du sollst = tegyed" felszolitással kezdödö apodiktikus (magyarázat nélküli) parancsok kezdödnek mindig az agyonütésre valo felszollitás zárja.
> ...


Nem mintha nem értékelném a német bibliádat, de... gyere ernoe, segítek.
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=10+parancsolat

Megmutatnád pontosan melyik link az amelyik végén tételesen arra találunk felszólításokat hogy öljünk?
Esetleg tudnál idézni egy magyar egyházi személyt amelyik erre buzdítja a híveit?
Esetleg egy isten tiszteletet ahol a baráti felekezet össze ruccan kaszákat kiegyenesíteni?

Csak ismételni tudom magam kedves ernoe. 2009-et írunk. Amikor én kimegyek az utcára nem látok sem máglyákat sem megfeszített embereket.
Ha te értelmileg, erkölcsileg és fejlettségben egyaránt 2000 évvel vissza vagy maradva akkor javaslom vedd igénybe valamelyik szakember segítségét de ne próbáld a saját torz világképed másokra erőltetni. Egyébként erre utal az is hogy az állatokat szexuális segédeszköznek nézed.


Ernoe írta:


> Az állatvédökhöz csak anyit, hogy ök jobban haragszanak a párnélkür tartott háziállatok miatt akik soha az életükben nem jutnak szexhez.
> Nézzd ezt a szexualis-kielégitetlenséget a szegény állat szemében!
> De ott vannak a macskák, disznok, kakasok akiket az ember megfoszt a férfiasságuktol, vagy a nönemü ölebek, cicák akiknek még menstruálni sem szabad mert lecsöpögtetnék a perzsaszönyeget.
> Az állatpsychologusok sokat mesélhetnének neked a szexualitásuktol megfosztott háziállatokrol.


Remek ernoe és akkor ha jól értem te mint mártír beszervezed az egész családod hogy szívjóságból segíts ezeken szegény kielégítetlen állatokon azáltal hogy szexuális segédeszközként használjátok őket.

Az egész emberiség büszkesége vagy barátom. Egészen biztos hogy a következő nobel díjat te fogod kapni.
Már látom magam előtt az első Ernoe - AnimalSex (c) (tm) segéd szolgálatokat, ahol minden perverz önzetlen szentként tetszeleghet, ahol csak szegény kielégítetlen állatokon segítenek, hiszen az állat is csak egy élőlény és egészen biztos ki van éhezve egy jó kis interspecies szexre.
Mert hát miért másért is létezne egy állat ha nem azért hogy ha épp nem feldaraboljuk és megesszük akkor alulról dugdossuk magunkba őket vagy mi dugdossunk beléjük valami mást.

De komolyan, teljesen őszintén és minden iróniától mentesen, hát hogyan is lehetne ez másként?


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 1)

> A természetben a homoszexuális élőlények képtelenek magának az élet egyik alap tételének, a szaporodásnak megfelelni,
> lévén homoszexuális kapcsolatból (ha egyáltalán viszonzásra talál a természetben) soha nem származik utód.
> Ez pedig kedves ernoe maga az életképtelenség fogalma. Természetes szelekció ha úgy tetszik.


*Kedves Aer.*

Már honnan veszed, hogy *"képtelenek" a szaporodásra?* 
Ök olyanok mint a tartalékos katonák. Reserve Armee. kiss
Ök állandoan gyakorlatoznak, résztvesznek az éleslöveszeten. 

Te nem egy másik csapatrol beszélsz?










> A homoszexualitás nem csinál senkiből jó vagy rossz embert. Nem lesz tőle senki kevesebb vagy több.


 
Világos, *de az önmegtartoztatás sem emeli az értékeket* pedig csak ugy lehetsz püspök vagy az isten földi helytartoja.

Nem furcsa?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 1)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Aer.*
> Már honnan veszed, hogy *"képtelenek" a szaporodásra?*


Talán ha felvilágosítanál hogy két hímnemü egyed hogyan fog utódot nemzeni nagyon megköszönném. 
Azon már fenn sem akadok hogy felétek ez is normális, hétköznapi dolog.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 1)

> Talán ha felvilágosítanál hogy két hímnemü egyed hogyan fog utódot nemzeni nagyon megköszönném.





> Azon már fenn sem akadok hogy felétek ez is normális, hétköznapi dolog.


*Kedves Aer.*

Szerintem azt sem tudod miröl beszélsz. 
Egy homophil az nem eunuch, az nem transvestit, az nem okvetlen sterilizáltat de semmi esetre sem kasztrált!
Azok valoszinüleg többet onannálnak mind a legtöbb házasember. A nök sincsenek megkimélve a havivérzéstöl.
*Tehát a homophilek, joltrenirozott, nemzöképes, potentiális apák és anyák.*

De mit akarsz? Irj a Vatikánba ott a legalacsonyabb a születések száma. Ott van kiszáradva a tintatarto!











> Megmutatnád pontosan melyik link az amelyik végén tételesen arra találunk felszólításokat hogy öljünk?


Libe, liebe Aer. az interneten kivül is létezik egy világ. De probálkozz arab oldalakon ott nagyobb az esély.

*Teljesen felesleges arrol viatkozni*, hogy mi áll a Szentirásban vagy a Koránban. Olvasni mindenki tud. 
Ne csak "papiron legyél" keresztény hanem néha olvass bele az egyesületi szabályokba.

Ha kétségeid vannak akkor vedd példának Szodoma és Gomohra történetét.

Ha a mult nem érdekel akkor menj el egy arab országban és adjál a barátodnak az utcán egy nyelves puszit.







En majd szervezek egy tüntetést a követség elött a megmentésedre. 

Még mindig *több mint 40 országban* büntetendö cselekménynek számit a homoszexualitás, 
*19 országban halál jár érte*. 

Ugyanakkor tulnépesedés van. Az élök száma nagyobb mint a valaha létezett emberek száma!!!! 

*A tények ellen nem lehet vitatkozni.* 
En innen látom a krematorium tornyait ahol a szüleink idelyében ahogy te nevezed 
"aberrált embereket" égettek el. Hagyd az idösebb rokonaidnak emlékeiket feleleveniteni.


*Ajándékként fogadd* töllem ezt a rövid filmet és akkor belátod, hogy kielégitett arcu emberek szimpatikusabbak, 
békésebbek mint akiknek "tele a tökük" csak nem tudják hova vele. 

<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/cqYYO_CNFu4&hl=de&fs=1& width=560 height=340 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 1)

Ernoe írta:


> Szerintem azt sem tudod miröl beszélsz.
> Egy homophil az nem eunuch, az nem transvestit, az nem okvetlen sterilizáltat de semmi esetre sem kasztrált!
> Azok valoszinüleg többet onannálnak mind a legtöbb házasember. A nök sincsenek megkimélve a havivérzéstöl.
> *Tehát a homophilek, joltrenirozott, nemzöképes, potentiális apák és anyák.*


Megmondtam ernoe, ez nem az a dal hogy "ha az ember delfin lenne". Nézd meg miben áll a homoszexualitás fogalma barátom.
Lehet hogy lelövöm a poént de nem potenciális apaságból.
Ezzel a logikával az a bizonyos krematórium is tele van potenciális apákkal hiszen csak egy jó génsebész kell és máris lehet a DNSével másokat megtermékenyíteni.

A hozzászólásod többi részével nem foglalkozom mert már nagyon régen megmondtam hogy ha valami bajod van azzal a bizonyos 40 országgal akkor ne itt baszogasd azokat akiknek semmi köze nincs hozzájuk.

Ez csak egy kifogás ernoe, arra hogy fölényeskedhess, szórakozhass, provokálhass másokat. Ha belőled a humanizmus beszélne akkor most ott lennél ennek a bizonyos 40 ország valamelyikében és az ottaniak szenvedésén próbálnál enyhíteni már ha egyáltalán kérnek belőled. Továbbá nem néznéd az állatokat szexuális segédeszköznek.


----------



## siriusB (2009 November 1)

Szent ég, Ernő! Van olyan téma, amibe te a pápát nem tudod beleráncigálni? :8:


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 2)

> Nézd meg miben áll a homoszexualitás fogalma barátom....





> ha valami bajod van azzal a bizonyos 40 országgal akkor ne itt baszogasd azokat akiknek semmi köze nincs hozzájuk.


*Kedves Aer.*

Külön a kedvedért kikerestem a keresztény humánoktatás berkeiböl latinul az egyik agyonütésre valo felhivást 

"13 qui dormierit cum masculo coitu femineo uterque operati sunt nefas *morte moriantur *sit sanguis eorum super eos "

*En még nem hallottam olyat, hogy a keresztény vallás egy isteni parancsot eltörölt volna. *

A reformatios hajbakapás is csak anyagi (hova megy a bucsulevelekért kaszirozott pénz, Romába vagy a helyi püspökségre) vagy liturgikus kérdéseket (adjunk bort az ostya mellé vagy sem) feszegetett.

Most mondhatnád, hogy a Biblia eredetiben nem nekünk keresztényeknek irodott, micsak elraboltuk a hiányosságaival egyetemben. Igen ám de a kereszténység az aki a szent szövegeket akkurátusan értelmezöket *fariseusoknak* nevezi.
akikröl megvetöen beszélnek olyanyira, hogy a pharisaeus a hétköznapjainkban negativ jelzövé válott.

Röviden én csak rabinerint ismerek aki theologiát tanito professor-hölgy, lesbis és jol megfér a Szentirással. 

Igaz ott a hitközösségekbe nem beszél bele egy magát tévedhetetlennek tarto muffti.

Apropo lesbis, van egy pár régi magyar lexikonom ott a következö áll.

"A homoszexuális emberek az emberi fajnak egyik szexualbiologiai fajtáját képviselik." 
A homoszexuálisok egy része azonban az elenkezö nembelihez valo vonzodást is mutat, 
ezek a biszexuálisok. Igy tehát van homoszexualis, heterosexualis és a kettö között áll a 
bisexualis (az u.n. harmadik nem.)"

Az jol-aberrált Thomas Mann küldi üdvözletét a jolsikerült gyermekeinek társaságában.

Erdekesnak találom, hogy azidöben Europában csak "Angliában, Németországban, 
Ausztriában és nállunk a btk. a H.-t minden alakjában üldözi. 
Ausztriában és nálunk ez a nökre nem vonatkozik, azok büntetlenek." 

Hogy az "Isteni törvények" nincsenek eltörölve bizonyitja, hogy az igen vallásos Lengyelországbol
gyakran olvasni hireket, hogy homoszexualisok törzsvendéglöit brutális alakok zuzzák szét.
Sokan a teletabi gyerekmüsort tartják a homoszexualitás kiváltojának.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 2)

Megismétlem az előbbi kijelentésem.
A homoszexualitás egy az életképtelenséget takaró fogalom.
Erre azt reagálni hogy a homoszexuálisok potenciális apák azt jelzi hogy fogalmad sincs mit jelent a szó.

Potenciális apa lehet biszexuális de nem homoszexuális.
A homoszexualitás fogalma kedves ernoe abban áll hogy nem bi- és nem heteroszexuális az illető, mert az ellenkező nemnek az egyedeihez semmilyen módon nem vonzódik és azok semmilyen módon nem hozzák őt izgalmi állapotba. Ebből adódóan nincs semmilyen szexuális késztetés.
Amennyiben ez nem igaz úgy nem homoszexuálisról beszélünk hanem biszexuálisról.

Továbbá mint említettem ez egy természetes folyamat.
Ami már szaporodni sem képes az kihal mert selejt.


----------



## Whitee (2009 November 2)

Ajánlott hallgatni való:
Eminem-Criminal


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 3)

> Megismétlem az előbbi kijelentésem.





> A homoszexualitás egy az életképtelenséget takaró fogalom.


Ebbe ne ringassad magad *kedves Aer*., lehet, hogy a saját neme felé vonzodo soha nem fog utodokat létrehozni, se proba képpen se a spermabank utján, de nincs kizárva, hogy a te vagy az én gyerekem egy napon ilyen hajlamokat fedez fel magában. 

*Egy biztos, kihalni nem fog a homoszexualitás. kiss*




> Ami már szaporodni sem képes az kihal mert selejt.


Na ujra belebotlottunk *a vallásos nézetek gyökerei*be. 
Honnan veszed, hogy milyennek kell az embernek lenni? Mit szabad neki mit nem? 

Hagyd a "kinyilatkoztatásokat", az isteni fenyegetéseket tartalmazo könyveket a mesekönyves polcon és *probáld meg a világot ugy szemlélni mint amilyen. *







Ezt a hatamas tornyot *centiméternél kisebb "selejtek"* millioi (ahogy te mondod) épitették, 
akik még egy valamire valo nemiszervvel sem rendelkeznek, és mégsem haltak ki. 
(Összehasonlitásul a hangyák, termeszek, vagy méhek biologiai tömege sokszorosan felülmulja az emberekét. )

*Talán nem is olyan fontos, hogy mindegyikünk (az egyén) reprodukálja magát, *
*talán elég ha a species nem hal ki.*

Ehez pedig még a "csodák könyvében" is több lehetöség emlitett: az oldalborda vagy a szüznemzés Maria esetében.

Akik nem vesznek részt ebben a folyamatban, 
- papok, apácák, pártában maradt férfiak vagy nök, 
- a természet szeszélye által fogamzásra, megtermékenyitésre képtelenek, 
*- vagy egyszerüen maguknak más életcélt tüzü emberek* 
nem érdemlik meg a belölled sugárzo megvetést.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 3)

Mielött takarékra mennék egy annekdota a szaporodásrol.

*Az angolnák szaporodása a biologia egyik legnagyobb talánya.*







A lonál, kutyánál söt még a halaknál is (lázsd kaviar) könnyen felfedezhetö, hogy hogyan csinálják.
*Az angonák nemiszervének megtalálása egy többévszázados tudományos kutatás eredménye.*

Még *Sigmund Freud* is kutatott utána saját kezüleg. 

Biologiaszakos tanulmányainak idelye alatt egyszer akkordmunkában több mint 400 angolnát trancsirozott szét, 
tüzesen kutatva az állat himvesszeje után. 
A felfedezés öröme sajnos nem neki jutott viszont biztosak lehetünk benne, hogy ennyi falluszszimbolnak a megsemmisitése megszabaditotta öt az ödipuskonfliktustol, az atyával valo rivalizálástol.

Jopár évvel késöbb sikerült egy trieri biologusnak megtalálni az angolna heréjét, két lapos-szerv alakjában 
a legnagyobb meglepetésre *sperma nélkül*. :cry:







*Kedves Aer.* 
szerintem hagyjuk a homophileket békében inkább arra törekedjünk, hogy a háziállatainkat párosával tartsuk, 
hagyunk nekik párválasztási lehetöséget, hogy kiélhessék a szexualitásukat mert akár milyen erotikus is a 
számunkra egy lábszár, a kutyáknak *csak egy szükségmegoldás* ha ott maszirozza magát.


----------



## Tman (2009 November 3)

*Hát...*

Kedves Ernoe.
Én a magam részéről Aerensiniac-al értek egyet.
A homoszexualitás nem természetes állapota egyetlen biológiai lénynek sem. Tény, hogy megfigyelték állatok esetén is ezt a jelenséget, de csak extrém körülmények esetén (pl. párzásra alkalmas ellenkező nemű egyedek "krónikus" hiánya esetén, vagy hihetetlen mértékű összezsúfolódás esetén).
Azt hiszem azt sem kell ecsetelnem, hogy ezen jelenségnek egy szemernyi biológiai haszna sincs.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 3)

Engem nem kell engesztelned kedves ernoe sem a háziállatokkal sem a homophilekkel sem pedig bármi mással.
A véleményem a homoszexualitásra mint biológiai fogalomra korlátozódott 
és nem az erkölcsi kérdésekre amiket felvet. Én ebben nem tudok és nem is akarok igazságot tenni. Minden ember azt kezd az életével amit akar és azzá teszi magát amivé akarja, ez születési előjoga amiért ítélkezni végképp nem lehet felette.
Mindez azonban semmit nem változtat a tényen hogy a homoszexualitás mint biológiai fogalom egy természet ellenes állapot.

Aki ezzel nem ért egyet az vagy elfogult vagy pedig a 8 általános iskolás biológiai tananyagot sem sikerült magáévá tennie.
Ennyi.


----------



## Whitee (2009 November 3)

Nézzétek meg a ló és a szamár esetét.keresztezésük az öszvér...semmi hév,és minden egyéb hiányzik belőle,ami a két állatban megvan,amiből keresztezték,de szaporodásra képtelen!Tehát a homokosok is kihalnak egyszer? ...nem elképzelhetetlen...
Az ember is így jár,ha majd sokat vacillál a génekkel!


----------



## gumibéka (2009 November 3)

Ha választhatnék, hogy a gyerekem vak, süket, "béna"(bocs ezért a szóért) vagy meleg legyen, nem sokat gondolkodnék. Még akkor sem ha az én hitem ezt nem nagyon "szorgalmazza".
Azt kell mondjam, hogy sem megítélni sem elítélni nem a mi feladatunk egyik embertársunk szexuális hovatartozását sem.
Amit viszont azt hiszem kicsit túlzásba visz, vagy a melegek közössége, vagy a média, az a magamutogatás.
Mi heterók nem rendezünk magunknak a melegeket felháborító fesztivált, felvonulást hanem csak éljük az életünket, próbálunk társra találni, vagy egyedül boldogulni, megélni a hétköznapokat, mindezeket több kevesebb sikerrel.
Azt hiszem az igazi elfogadás reményében élni kellene a melegeknek is a kevésbé lármás, hétköznapi életüket.
Minden században sőt talán-biztosan az emberiséggel egyidős a homoszexualitás, csak nem kellene hogy minden sajtóorgánumból ez folyjon.
Azt hiszem mi szülők tartunk attól- nem is teljesen alaptalanul- hogy felnövekvő, esetleges identitás zavarokkal küszködő kamaszgyerekeink egy- két heteró csalódás után esetleg nem próbálkoznának a saját nemüknél (pedig esetleg nincs is efféle hajlamuk), mert látta a Tv-ben, hogy az olyan menő.

"Élni és élni hagyni" de ez legyen érvényes mindenkire.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 3)

gumibéka írta:


> "Élni és élni hagyni" de ez legyen érvényes mindenkire.


Tökéletesen és száz százalékig egyetértek ezzel a megfogalmazással.
A tolerancia kölcsönös dolog. Ha nem akkor ott mindig gondok lesznek.


----------



## tilla13 (2009 November 4)

*homoszexualitás*

Én nem itélem el őket. Megértem ha egy fiú erre vágyik. De azért ilyen felhajtásokat felvonulásokat meg házaságot meg minden mást azért ne csináljanak.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 4)

> Amit viszont azt hiszem kicsit túlzásba visz, vagy a melegek közössége, vagy a média, az a magamutogatás.
> Mi heterók nem rendezünk magunknak a melegeket felháborító fesztivált,


*Kedves gumibéka és aki hasonlo véleményen van mind te*

A helyzet, hogy az egyik szemünkre vakok vagyunk. 

*A parádékat, felvonulásokat nem a liberalis szexualitás hozta létre.*
Vegyükcsak a még mindig szokásos katonai felvonulásokat ahol kemény-fiuk fallusszimbolumokkal vonulnak fel.







Vagy ahomoszexualitást (valojában minden féle szexualis aktust) elitélö szoknyába öltöztetett férfiak felvonulásait. Evente többször, kis és nagyvárosokba, falukba.







Fussballfanatikusok hetenként megrendezett orgiáját ahol a vasutülléstöl kezdve az ellentábor "pofája" is veszélyeztetve van. 
A közbiztonság fentartásához kiadott adopénzek (itt nállunk többszáz milliot tesznek ki) csillafgászati összegek.







A Karneval, a busojárás...







A literaturának, slagereknek több mind a 99%-a a másik nem utáni csöpögésböl áll!







Nem beszélve arrol, hogy a kicicomázást, csábito ruhák, illatok bevetését azzal a céllal, hogy a másikat az ágyba csaljunk mi heterok szüntelen alkalmazzuk. kiss


----------



## licsi (2009 November 4)

Jézus a viharban!!!!Ez nagyon brutális.
Emma


----------



## gumibéka (2009 November 4)

Kedves Ernoe.

A magad módján igazad van de azt hiszem ezek a dolgok így nem hasonlíthatóak össze.
A katonai felvonuláson nincsenek melegek?? Biztosan vannak.
Az egyházon belül és az egyházi gyülekezetekben is biztosan vannak és ők is biztosan részt vesznek ezeken a "megemlékezéseken".
A zenei vonulásokon pld. Budapest parádé, biztosan ott vannak ők is.
Nem a másságuk felvállalásával van gond hiszen ez ma már természetes nagyon sok közéleti ember felvállalja, kicsit csodálkozunk,( vagy mi nők teljesen összezuhanunk ha egy jó pasiról megint kiderül ),és tovább lépünk.
Én a fölösleges, néha valljuk be igencsak megbotránkoztató "magamutogatásról" beszélek, gondolom te is láttál már efféle jeleneteket.
Kérdem én mi szükség erre? 
Csak azért nem vonulunk "fehérneműben" az utcán a-jó esetben- párunk kézét szorongatva, hogy látjátok heterók vagyunk.
Az általad felsorolt felvonulásokon bárki részt vehet faji, nemi, megkockáztatom vallási hovatartozástól függetlenül.
Szerintem attól, hogy felszólítanak bennünket "tiszteld a másságot" nem lesz semmi jobb. Nem tisztelni, elfogadni kell a másságot, és "hittel" vallom ezen ezek a felvonulások ezen nem segítenek.
De ez csak az én véleményem )


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 4)

Ernoe írta:


> *A parádékat, felvonulásokat nem a liberalis szexualitás hozta létre.*


Kedves ernoe
Ha azt hiszed hogy a parádékkal van a gond akkor nem valami nagyon vagy képben.


----------



## bogacsi (2009 November 4)

az igazi probléma a társadalomban keresendő


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 4)

bogacsi írta:


> az igazi probléma a társadalomban keresendő


A társadalmi problémák általában ott keresendőek.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 5)

Szerintem is nem a homoszexualitás a probléma 
hanem *a szoknyás-férfiak akik uszitanak **ellenük*.


----------



## Whitee (2009 November 5)

Platón írt egy könyvet a címe:Az állam...elég jó dolgokat leírt,hogy miért nem működhet stb.ha ezen alapon vezetem vissza,akkor a homo...is ezért nem működhet,különben egy zsákutcának tudom be az egészet.Megérteni,elfogadni el tudom,de nem foglalkozom a dolgaikkal.Nem fogok felvonulást nézegetni,meg dobálni őket,hanem inkább az olyan dolgokkal foglalkozom,ami előre visz,nem az,ami letapaszt!
A társadalmi problémák szerintem a felépítőjükben keresendők.
Ha csak arra gondolok,hogy van egy ember és döntéseket hoz(ne a külső tényezőket nézzük!),oké minden,de ha már 2,3...sok ember van,akkor már igazodnia kell,vannak szabályok,nem lehet mindent,vagy ha mégis annak következményei lehetnek,kisebb nagyobb,ez is hozzáállás kérdése.Kicsit olyan ez,mint a házasság csiszolódik a dolog,míg le nem csiszol minden akadályt,és két ember úgy tud egymázhoz viszonyulni(símulni  ),mintha mindig is összetartoztak volna!


----------



## gumibéka (2009 November 5)

"Szerintem is nem a homoszexualitás a probléma 
hanem *a szoknyás-férfiak akik uszitanak **ellenük*."

Szerintem ez is diszkrimináció!Ha el kell fogadni valaki szexuális szokásaiban a devianciát, mert mondhatunk bármit ez van, akkor azt hiszem nincs jogunk más világnézetét bírálni. Ez az utca kétirányú, ezt mindenkinek tudnia kellene.


----------



## redlion (2009 November 5)

Ernoe írta:


> Szerintem is nem a homoszexualitás a probléma
> hanem *a szoknyás-férfiak akik uszitanak **ellenük*.


 
Ernoe! Már megint a témánál vagy, tekervényes módon mindig a szoknyás pasikhoz lyukadsz ki! 
Pedig ezek az izgalmasak:


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 5)

Érdekes téma az uszítás.
Én még egy olyan egyházi állásfoglalást sem hallottam mostanában hogy a homo és/vagy biszexuálisokat ki kell irtani, de lehet hogy csak azért mert fele annyira sem vagyok vallásos mint ernoe aki pedig állítólag egyáltalán nem az csak éppen a reggeli kávéjában is a pápát meg az egyházat látja.

Most erre mit mondjak?


----------



## Whitee (2009 November 6)

Gumibéka!
Lehet az utca kétirányú,de az egyik zsákutca ,meg különben is:
"Ne ítélj,hogy ne ítéltess!"-hagyjuk őket élni,ne fordítsunk feléjük érdeklődést,a Természet mindig kijavítja a hibákat!


----------



## gumibéka (2009 November 6)

Kedves Whitee.

Vagy 10 éve azt tanultam a főnökömtől segíteni csak azokon az embereken lehet akik ezt maguk is akarják. Szép lassan ez a ez mindenre igazzá válik!
A melegek "üvöltve" követelik hogy fogadja el öket a társadalom legyenek ilyen olyan amolyan joguk de igazán nem is ez a fontos! A fontos az hogy rivalda fényben álljanak és kész. Vihar egy pohár vízben.
Nem a léthez való jogukat vitatom, az a baj hogy ők vitatják az átlag ember "unalmas" életét.


----------



## Babalon (2009 November 6)

Hát nekem is az a véleményem,hogy a melegeket el kell fogadni.Vannak és kész.Csak sokakat tényleg az zavar,ahogy viselkedni tudnak.Ha normálisan élnek nem hiszem hogy sokan nyíltan ellenségeskednek velük.Akit pedig a létezésük is zavar,nézzen magába miért is zavarják annyira. Lehet hogy van némi belső fűtés?
</PRE>


----------



## Nagyláb (2009 November 7)

Hát ez piszok jó Csöcsi!
Magam is lelkes bibliaolvasó vagyok, és csak annyit tudok mondani az ószövetségi tiltásokra, hogy azok egy része alól Jézus felszabadított, de nem tagadom, kedvem szerint szelektálok. A buzikat utálom, de a disznóhúst megeszem. Jézus tutkóra nem evett disznót, igaz nem is tanított ellene...
A homoszexualitást egyébként csak a férfiak közt tiltja az Ószövetség. 
Gondolom, később jöttek rá, hogy a nők is ráfanyalodnak olykor-olykor...


----------



## misi44 (2009 November 7)

Ernoe írta:


> Szerintem is nem a homoszexualitás a probléma
> hanem *a szoknyás-férfiak akik uszitanak **ellenük*.



Te is csak egy problema vagy aki baromsagokat hord itt ossze.


----------



## misi44 (2009 November 7)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves gumibéka és aki hasonlo véleményen van mind te*
> 
> A helyzet, hogy az egyik szemünkre vakok vagyunk.
> 
> ...



ernoke megnyerted a baromsagi versenyt.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 7)

Szamoca11 írta:


> ernoke megnyerted a baromsagi versenyt.


Azt már nagyon régen...
Most már csak cím védő meccseket rendez...


----------



## szuzii (2009 November 7)

Emberekre jellemző a másikba keresni a rosszat. Érdemes elöbb tükörbe nézni mielőtt a másikat kritizáljuk. Belekötnek , mert más mint a többi egyszerűen. Más a bőr színe , más a vallása , más a nemi hovatartozása , más az életmódja stb. Egyszerűen ő is ember. Ha végig megyünk az utcán párokat látunk csókolozni nem mondunk semmit de ha két ugyanolyan nemű van együtt már is rosszul van az ember. Mért is , mert itélkezünk? Ők ugyanugy lehetnek jó emberek. Csak kicsit mások. Mi okozza ? Esetleg génhiba vagy valami más. 

Elég szomorú, ha valaki azért nem áll szóba a gyerekével , mert esetleg ő is a saját neméhez vonzodik. Ha a saját szülő elfordul tőle mit várhat egy idegentől. El kell fogadni az ő érzése. És támogatni , hogy legalább egy ember legyen mellette. 

Jó lenne egy olyan világ ahol nincs gonoszkodás, előitélet , csak elfogadnánk a másikat és kész. kiss


----------



## Melitta (2009 November 7)

*A canadahun mindenkivel tollerans fuggetlenul milyen beallitottsagu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ez a topic ne arrol szoljon,hogy lehet maximalisan bebizonyitani mennyire nem tolerans a tarsadalom veluk,hanem arrol kene szolni,hogy a canadahun kozossege igen is tollerans elfogadja minden ember beallitottsagat hitet es meggyozodeset. Minden tagunk intelligens magas sexkulturaval rendelkezik,es biztos vagyok benne hogy megerti ha valaki mas frekvancian eri es hasznalja, elvezi a sexet.
Itt senki nem akarja a hetero tagsag torkan lenyomni a homo beallitottsagot.
Aki nem szereti oket, nem tudja elviselni, meg a virtualis vilagban sem, az masik topicokba irkaljon, vagy nyisson egy hetero topicot.Egyik homo tagunk se fog oda menni es pocskondiazni.

Koszonom megerteseteket!


----------



## Melitta (2009 November 7)

szuzii írta:


> Emberekre jellemző a másikba keresni a rosszat. Érdemes elöbb tükörbe nézni mielőtt a másikat kritizáljuk. Belekötnek , mert más mint a többi egyszerűen. Más a bőr színe , más a vallása , más a nemi hovatartozása , más az életmódja stb. Egyszerűen ő is ember. Ha végig megyünk az utcán párokat látunk csókolozni nem mondunk semmit de ha két ugyanolyan nemű van együtt  már is rosszul van az ember. Mért is , mert itélkezünk? Ők ugyanugy lehetnek jó emberek. Csak kicsit mások. Mi okozza ? Esetleg génhiba vagy valami más.
> 
> Elég szomorú, ha valaki azért nem áll szóba a gyerekével , mert esetleg ő is a saját neméhez vonzodik. Ha a saját szülő elfordul tőle mit várhat egy idegentől. El kell fogadni az ő érzése. És támogatni , hogy legalább egy ember legyen mellette.
> 
> Jó lenne egy olyan világ ahol nincs gonoszkodás, előitélet , csak elfogadnánk a másikat és kész. kiss



Tokeletesen igazad van!


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 8)

Melitta írta:


> Ez a topic ne arrol szoljon,hogy lehet maximalisan bebizonyitani mennyire nem tolerans a tarsadalom veluk,hanem arrol kene szolni,hogy a canadahun kozossege igen is tollerans elfogadja minden ember beallitottsagat hitet es meggyozodeset. Minden tagunk intelligens magas sexkulturaval rendelkezik,es biztos vagyok benne hogy megerti ha valaki mas frekvancian eri es hasznalja, elvezi a sexet.
> Itt senki nem akarja a hetero tagsag torkan lenyomni a homo beallitottsagot.
> Aki nem szereti oket, nem tudja elviselni, meg a virtualis vilagban sem, az masik topicokba irkaljon, vagy nyisson egy hetero topicot.Egyik homo tagunk se fog oda menni es pocskondiazni.
> 
> Koszonom megerteseteket!


Bocsánat Melitta, de úgy hiszem hogy ez már a téma elejétől fogva nem volt kérdéses =]

Attól még hogy valaki homoszexuális teljes értékű ember lehet, és ennyi a lényeg. Ha tovább akarok menni, akkor még azt is hozzá tehetem hogy jó pár ember közülük hála a sok előítéletnek, sokkalta jobb és megértőbb mint bármelyik hetero társuk.

A témában sokkal inkább az volt kérdéses, hogy miért számít egy hetero azonnal intoleráns, látens homoszexuális, anti szociális, homofóbnak ha fel meri emelni a hangját az erkölcs mellett olyan dolgok kapcsán mint a meleg parádé ami tényleg nem feltétlen az utcára való.
Továbbá volt az a kérdés is hogy miért igyekeznek egyesek elemi erővel összemosni a homoszexualitás betegség mivoltát személy és emberi jogok ellen elkövetett erőszakkal, holott az egyiknek köze nincs a másikhoz.



szuzii írta:


> Emberekre jellemző a másikba keresni a rosszat. Érdemes elöbb tükörbe nézni mielőtt a másikat kritizáljuk.


Ebben az esetben a világon megszünne minden kommunikáció és mindenki némaságba burkolózna, születésétől élete végéig. =] 


szuzii írta:


> Belekötnek , mert más mint a többi egyszerűen. Más a bőr színe , más a vallása , más a nemi hovatartozása , más az életmódja stb. Egyszerűen ő is ember. Ha végig megyünk az utcán párokat látunk csókolozni nem mondunk semmit de ha két ugyanolyan nemű van együtt már is rosszul van az ember. Mért is , mert itélkezünk? Ők ugyanugy lehetnek jó emberek. Csak kicsit mások. Mi okozza ? Esetleg génhiba vagy valami más.
> 
> Elég szomorú, ha valaki azért nem áll szóba a gyerekével , mert esetleg ő is a saját neméhez vonzodik. Ha a saját szülő elfordul tőle mit várhat egy idegentől. El kell fogadni az ő érzése. És támogatni , hogy legalább egy ember legyen mellette.
> 
> Jó lenne egy olyan világ ahol nincs gonoszkodás, előitélet , csak elfogadnánk a másikat és kész. kiss


Ezzel tökéletesen egyetértek, ugyanakkor ez is két élű dolog =]
Én úgy hiszem hogy ma Magyarországon az ég adta világon senkit nem zavarnak a melegek leszámítva néhány kopaszra borotvált ember-állat csoportot akiket amúgy is mindenki és minden zavar ami nem hozzájuk tartozik.

Az olyan komplikációk és ellentétek hátterében mint amik a meleg parádé kapcsán elő törtek az igazságtalanság áll.
A melegek intoleranciával vádolják az embereket holott ők maguk azok akik tojva az éppen aktuális erkölcsi rendre apáca ruhában vonaglanak buszok tetején.

Így az hogy "Emberekre jellemző a másikba keresni a rosszat." mindkét félre vonatkozik mert senki soha nem néz magába és/vagy keresi a saját felelősségét a dologban.
Ez pedig emberi természet, és ezért nem is fogunk ezen túl lépni soha, maximum csak elméletben és nagy erkölcsi előadások alkalmával.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 8)

> A témában sokkal inkább az volt kérdéses, hogy miért számít egy hetero azonnal intoleráns, látens homoszexuális, anti szociális,
> homofóbnak ha fel meri emelni a hangját *az erkölcs mellett *olyan dolgok kapcsán mint *a meleg parádé ami tényleg nem feltétlen az utcára való.*


 
*Kedves Aer.*

Ami az erkölcsöt illeti jobb lenne ha nemcsak papiron lennél keresztény hanem ellátogatnál néha egy két szenthelyre. 
Hidd el, hogy ezeket a freskokat többen nézegetik évente mint ahányan a "meleg paradét" megtekintik.







Már maga a "meleg" jelzö egy diszkriminátio. 
Mit szolnál ha én a pucér kiskoru gyerekeket ábrázolo freskot pedophil-nak nevezném?







Na jo a freskokat nem lehet az utcára cipelni de a kereszten függö figurákat igen és ezeken sincs több ruha mint a parádén resztvevökön.
Most megsporolom neked a képek bejétszását a számtalan prozessiorol ahol feketében ölltözött nök csokolgatják nyilvánosan a mesztelen 
szobor lábát. Mivel nem vagy mély ismeröje ezeknek a szertartásoknak elmesélem, hogy a másik nemtöl elzártan élö hölgyek (apácák)
"eljegyezték magukat az Urjézussal" és ennek megfelelöen jegy-gyürüt hordanak, ami a számomra furcsa de nem dobálom meg öket kövel érte.







A freskok megrendelöi, ugyancsak önkéntes szexualis megtartoztatásban élnek egymással kolostorokban, amenyire sikerül legyözniük a "testiséget."
A fütyis angyalkák és lolábu ördögökkel kélyelgö nagymellü hölgyek, akiket Erzengel Michael épp a pokolba taszit, társaságában, 
valoban egy teljesitmény "ártatlannak" maradni..


En, ezt nyiltan, tapasztalatbol mondom, amig nem volt Playboy addig a freskok bámulásábol hozták a fiuk az inspiratiokat.








Már többször hallottam itt, hogy "mi heterok nem mutogatjuk magunkat, nem csinálunk paradékat".
Az egész nem igaz csak az egyik szemedre vak vagy
Mit meg nem tesznek a nemek a másik "megkaparitása" érdekében (ezt nem szemrehányásképpen mondom)
A miniszoknyátol a dekoltee-ig.







Még egy államfö-nö is mindent megtesz a hervadoban levö szexualis atraktivitását eltusolni.



> Továbbá volt az a kérdés is hogy miért igyekeznek egyesek elemi erővel összemosni *a homoszexualitás betegség mivoltát *
> 
> személy és emberi jogok ellen elkövetett erőszakkal, holott az egyiknek köze nincs a másikhoz.


Hányszor mondjam már, hogy a homoszexualitás nem betegség épp ugy mint a terhesség vagy az impotentia és frigiditás sem.

Számtalan homoszexualis lesz még manapság is "látszatházasságba" kényszeritve amiböl gyerekek jönnek a világra.
Tehát ugy a nö mind a férfi "szaporodásra képes". Ezt azért hangsulyozom mert számodra ez az egyetlen mérce.

Aki "nem tud" az "selejt", ahogy irtad pár oldallal korábban.
Ha valoban ennek alapján mérjük egymást akkor az emberiség 99%-a "selejt", mert vagy nem tud vagy akar gyereket.
Utánaszámolhatsz, 1% körüli a népszaporulat az europai országokban. Hol lennénk a bevándorlok nélkül?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 8)

Kedves ernoe
Remélem megérted ha nem olvastam tovább az írásod annál hogy "Ami az erkölcsöt illeti" lévén erős kételyeim vannak afelől hogy valaki aki szerint az állatok szexuális segédeszköznek számítanak továbbá a szex pusztán beszéd szintű interakció (ezzel mint egy sejtetve hogy akár a gyerekeit is bármikor bevonhatja hiszen nincs abban semmi rossz) bármi fogalma lenne arról hogy mi az az erkölcs.

Ebből az elgondolásból nem is kívánok a témában további hozzászólásaidra reagálni lévén bárhogy is tekergetem a dolgot te egy beteg ember vagy és (sajnos) nem csak szexuális téren. Megértésed előre is köszönöm.

U.i. A beszélgetéseink során körülbelül tízszer hívtam fel rá a figyelmed hogy nem vállalok semmilyen szinten egységet a keresztény tanokkal mert azok teljese egészében ellen szegülnek a tanításoknak amelyeket terjeszteni hivatott, továbbá visszautasítom hogy azért próbáljon lekezelni egy pedofil, állatokkal fajtalankodó erkölcsöt sosem látott egyén mert a szüleim megkereszteltettek.
További szép napot kívánok =]


----------



## gumibéka (2009 November 8)

"A_ homoszexualitás nem a természet rendje szerinti, ám az igaz szeretet mindenek fölött áll. Ezért szeressék egymást őszintén; de csendben._"


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 8)

gumibéka írta:


> "A_ homoszexualitás nem a természet rendje szerinti, ám az igaz szeretet mindenek fölött áll. Ezért szeressék egymást őszintén; de csendben._"


Tökéletes, rövid, lényegre törő megfogalmazás. Kitől van az idézet egyébként?


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 8)

> egy pedofil, állatokkal fajtalankodó erkölcsöt sosem látott egyén .
> 
> bárhogy is tekergetem a dolgot te egy beteg ember vagy és (sajnos) nem csak szexuális téren.
> 
> ...


*Kedves Aer.*

Erdekes, hogy milyen ferde képet festettél magadnak rollam. 

Probálj meg egy kicsit több sikon gondolkodni, ne pedig sémákban.

Gondolj a szeretetremélto hangyákra, és a méhekre akik közül csak a milliobol egy képes a továbbszaporodásra
és a többség megsem számit "selejtnek".

Vagy gondolj a "kéttösnemüekre" (Hermaphrodit) akik minden pillanatban képesek eldönteni, 
hogy melyik nemhez akarnak tartozni, és mégis jobban szaporodnak mint az emberek. (Virágok, kukacok, csigák stb..)

Már évekkel ezelött megemlitettem itt a forumon, hogy 
*a nemek különválásának valoszinüleg a paraziták az okai* de nem figyelt rá senki fel.

A "kétnemüségnek", a paraziták ellen valo védekezésen kivül, 
van még egy elönye ami ugyan összehozhato az erkölcsel de nem ugy ahogy azt te értelmezed.

Mindig azt mondjuk, hogy "cherche la fam" ha veszekedés van, de valojában a kettösnemüek (azonosnemüek) 
*sokkal gyorsabban **és szélsöségesebben lesznek agreszivek* mint a különnemü sexualpartnerek.

Ennek az az oka, hogy *a nemek egymást kiegészitik* (komplement-képzés) és nem mint két kopi küzdenek egymás ellen.

*Ezért fontos, hogy a partnerek nemei nem "egyfomák" hanem "egyenértéküek" legyenek.*

De semmiféle "Isteni elöirás, parancs " nem lehet érv a homoszexualitás ellen.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 8)

Ernoe írta:


> Erdekes, hogy milyen ferde képet festettél magadnak rollam.


Csak a félre értések elkerülése végett:


Ernoe írta:


> Maszturbatio, ha magadban élvezel mondjuk egy vibratorral. Vagy ha egy chihuahua tanulékonyságát veszed igénybe.





Ernoe írta:


> *A homoszexualitás az dialog ahol az emberek megosztják a kéjt egymással. Az egy szociális interaktio.*


Mint mondtam ha az erkölcsről akarok vitázni ahhoz nem egy olyan embert választok hozzá aki a kutyát szexuális segédeszköznek, a szexet pedig a kommunikáció egyik alap pillérének tekinti.

Jó éjszakát kívánok


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 9)

*Kedves Aer.*

Holott ujra felidézted a hozzászolásom egy részét még mindig nem fogtad fel a tartalmát.

Szexualis örömökhöz különbözö képen jutnak az emberek, attol függetlenül, hogy az nekünk tetszik vagy sem.

A homoszexualitás szoban benne van a partner-kifejezés, különben önkielégitést mondanánk.
Ha nem osztod meg a kéjt a partneroddal akkor az megeröszakolás vagy derékfájás.


----------



## Jeri (2009 November 9)

Ezt az ember vagy elfogadja vagy nem. A neveltetés és vallás is nagy szerepet játszik abban, hogy hogy tekintünk erre a dologra. Valaki megveti, mert ez természet ellenes...de ha belegondol, akkor rájön, hogy mivel kialakult ezért mégsem az.


----------



## elke (2009 November 9)

Aer, Ernő miért nem nyittok egy zárt dühöngő topikot ahol csak ketten boxoljátok minden témával kapcsolatban egymást?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 9)

elke írta:


> Aer, Ernő miért nem nyittok egy zárt dühöngő topikot ahol csak ketten boxoljátok minden témával kapcsolatban egymást?


Mert azt meg egyszerűbb lenne privát üzenetek formájában.
Egyébként meg felesleges. Mit tudnék én mondani neki amit nem cáfolna meg rögtön valami szét csavart elmebeteg logikával?


----------



## elke (2009 November 9)

*off topik*



Aerensiniac írta:


> Mert azt meg egyszerűbb lenne privát üzenetek formájában.
> Egyébként meg felesleges. Mit tudnék én mondani neki amit nem cáfolna meg rögtön valami szét csavart elmebeteg logikával?


 
Sajna a privát üzeneteket nem lehet kukkolni
Neki legalább van logikája és én azt nem minősítem....


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 9)

elke írta:


> Neki legalább van logikája és én azt nem minősítem....


Átfogalmaznád ezt még egyszer? Attól tartok nem valami nyilvánvaló hogy ki hol áll ebben a mondatban.


----------



## prf1e1 (2009 November 9)

A probléma az hogy mindennek két oldala van. Az emberek többsége nem lát a szemétől. Azért utálnak, mert a boldogságom ára hogy azt teszem ami örömet okoz nekem. Ők mit tesznek? Nem ugyanezt? Akkor most engem gyűlölnek vagy saját magukat? Ők maguk sem tudják. Ha valaki nagyon kretén velem, mindig felteszem neki ezt a kérdést. Eddig mindenki elgondolkozott ezen. Meleg vagyok. Nincs bajom Istennel, de ne néhány hatalommániás idióta döntse már el hogy Isten szeret-e engem? Nevetséges. Kisajátítanak egy megfoghatatlan erőt hogy Istent tudjanak játszani. Ha a saját nemedhez vonzódsz annak két pozitívuma van. A hülyék zsigerből elkerülnek, emellett kénytelen vagy végigmenni az önelfogadás útján, kénytelen vagy megszabadulni a beléd nevelt hülyeségektől és megtanulsz a dolgok mögé látni. Csak az tud elfogadni másokat, aki magát is a hibáival együtt. A homofób emberekkel nem szoktam vitázni. Nem fogom magam betegnek érezni, csak mert néhányan nem képesek felfogni azt hogy ami valakinek örömet okoz, az a másiknak nem. Én csak röhögni tudok ezen az elhülyült világon. Röviden ennyi.  HA-HA-HA


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 9)

prf1e1 írta:


> Ők mit tesznek? Nem ugyanezt?


Nem


prf1e1 írta:


> Akkor most engem gyűlölnek vagy saját magukat?


Elég nyilvánvaló hogy téged, bár azok az emberek is elég visszamaradottak akik másokat a szexális szokásaik miatt gyűlölnek.


prf1e1 írta:


> Ha valaki nagyon kretén velem, mindig felteszem neki ezt a kérdést. Eddig mindenki elgondolkozott ezen.


Ha ezen gondolkoznia kellett az illetőnek akkor tényleg szellemileg visszamaradott =]


prf1e1 írta:


> Meleg vagyok. Nincs bajom Istennel, de ne néhány hatalommániás idióta döntse már el hogy Isten szeret-e engem? Nevetséges. Kisajátítanak egy megfoghatatlan erőt hogy Istent tudjanak játszani. Ha a saját nemedhez vonzódsz annak két pozitívuma van. A hülyék zsigerből elkerülnek, emellett kénytelen vagy végigmenni az önelfogadás útján, kénytelen vagy megszabadulni a beléd nevelt hülyeségektől és megtanulsz a dolgok mögé látni.


A beléd nevelt hülyeségek közé tartoznak azok a dolgok amik megengedik hogy egymás mellett éljünk anélkül hogy halomra ölnénk egymást, mert hát minden szociális törvény, szokás, érv mind mind hülyeség, csak éppen ha így állunk neki a dolognak akkor úgy nincs semmi baj a pedofiliával vagy a gyilkolással sem, hiszen ezek is mekkora bevett hülyeségek, már miért ne erőszakolhatnál meg kiskorúakat vagy ölhetnél embereket?

Remélem azért sikerül felismerned a visszaságokat az írásodban. =]


prf1e1 írta:


> Csak az tud elfogadni másokat, aki magát is a hibáival együtt. A homofób emberekkel nem szoktam vitázni. Nem fogom magam betegnek érezni, csak mert néhányan nem képesek felfogni azt hogy ami valakinek örömet okoz, az a másiknak nem. Én csak röhögni tudok ezen az elhülyült világon. Röviden ennyi.  HA-HA-HA


Ha már a mentális betegségeknél tartunk, remélem tudod hogy nem egy betegségnek a tünete hogy az illetőre nem hatnak az ép ész érvek ha azok meggátolják abban hogy "örömet szerezzen magának".

Bocs de ha már itt tartasz akkor elmagyaráznád nekem hogy miért hangoztatod hogy meleg vagy? Úgy értem nem láttam még olyan csak kicsit is normális embert aki kézfogás után afelől érdeklődött volna hogy mit szeretsz, nőket férfiakat esetleg mást.

Ergo a környezeted, és az a sok hülye ember valószínűleg nem a jósnőtől vagy a napilapból tudja hogy meleg vagy hanem abból hogy te ezt közkincsé tetted.
Ha pedig közkincsé tetted barátom akkor teljesen jogos hogy van aki az öledbe ül érte mert ez szerinte egy tök jó dolog, és van aki az öledbe hány. Pechedre az utóbbiból több van Magyarországon mint az előbbiből.


----------



## elke (2009 November 10)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Átfogalmaznád ezt még egyszer? Attól tartok nem valami nyilvánvaló hogy ki hol áll ebben a mondatban.


 
Jó, átfogalmazom, bár Te tudod miről beszéltem.
Tiszteltetem az Ő logikáját bármilyen is. Amúgy Tisztelem a Tiédet is bármilyen is. Tehát nem minősítem sem nem cimkézek csak elismerem, hogy olyan mint logika nektek van....meg másoknak is Azt meg belátom, hogy ezek nem egyforma eredményt hoznak. Sőt direktbe akkor is egymás ellen feszülnek, ha nagyon véletlen egydologról egyféleképpen beszéltek vagy legalább közel áll egymáshoz a tényállás....bár ez ellen nyílván mindketten erősen tiltakoztok. Nem célom a bántás sem a másik mondandójának kifacsarása, inkább értése ami ha nem megy elsőre elbíbelődök vele addig ameddig szükséges.....amúgy elkésen eldebilezek a közlendőiteken És igen, néha élvezetes olvasni titeket ,néha elszomorító. Azt nem értem(ez hazugság értem) miért kell a másikat meg vagy legyőzni, mert ugye ti nem adjátok fel bárhol csináljátok....egyik sem.Szóval ideokoskodtam mert mondanom kellett, nekem ,felétek, a magasan képzettek felé, akiknek logikájuk és tanult tudásuk is van


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 10)

Gondolom ez mindkettőnkben az ego. Más választ nem nagyon tudok adni rá, mert azt hiszem hogy tényleg ez áll a kakaskodás hátterében.
Ernoe tudni véli amit tudni vél, engem meg bőszít hogy a saját véleménye alapján próbál másokat, többek között engem lekezelni vagy elítélni.

Persze ettől még ez csak vihar a biliben.


----------



## gumibéka (2009 November 10)

Értelmes, okos emberekkel szívesen cserélek eszmét, vitatkozom.
Azokat az emberek akik "üvöltve" próbálják rám erőszakolni a véleményüket elkerülöm.
Főleg ha a véleményem soha nem lesz az ami az övék, de ezt képtelenek elfogadni.
Komolyan mondom én nem utálok senkit.Igaz vannak olyan emberek akikre kár az időmet pazarolni, de ez független az illető szexuális beállítottságától.
Most komolyan minden homoszexuálisnak mondom, miért harcoltok örökké?
Folyton arról próbáltok meggyőzni mindenkit, mennyire nem számít a környezetetek, a többi ember véleménye, mégis kimondva, kimondatlanul örökké azon agyaltok ki mit gondol rólatok.
Mint EMBERT tisztellek, ha valami olyat teszel amiért ezt megérdemled, akkor is minden tiszteletem a tiéd, de miért kellene azért tiszteljelek, mert homoszexuális vagy?
Te tisztelsz engem azért mert hetero vagyok?? 
Vagy azért mert saját gyermekem nem született, és örökbe fogadtam 2 barna bőrű gyereket?? Biztosan nem!!
Lehet hogy te pont "olyan" szemekkel méregetsz engem meg a gyerekeimet, mint amit te érzel a többi embertől, csak mert a gyerekeim mások mint amit a világ elvárna a fehér bőrömtől meg a szőke hajamtól.
Látjátok mindenkinek megvannak a démonjai (nekem spec. az angyalaim) akikkel együtt él, de én nem utálom azért a másik anyukát mert az ő gyereke esetleg fehér!!!
Nőjünk már fel végre!
Ha meg tényleg ennyire zavar téged a szexuális hovatartozásod- gondolkozz el- "Tényleg jó helyen vagyok??"


----------



## gumibéka (2009 November 10)

"A_ homoszexualitás nem a természet rendje szerinti, ám az igaz szeretet mindenek fölött áll. Ezért szeressék egymást őszintén; de csendben._"

Nem tudom sajnos, kié az idézet, már így találtam idézőjelben és így adtam tovább


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 22)

"Es maga azt hitte a legrosszabb esetben az Isten egy nö.... igy van?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 22)

Ernoe írta:


> "Es maga azt hitte a legrosszabb esetben az Isten egy nö.... igy van?





​


----------



## tsz (2009 November 23)

prf1e1 írta:


> A probléma az hogy mindennek két oldala van. Az emberek többsége nem lát a szemétől. Azért utálnak, mert a boldogságom ára hogy azt teszem ami örömet okoz nekem. Ők mit tesznek? Nem ugyanezt? Akkor most engem gyűlölnek vagy saját magukat? Ők maguk sem tudják. Ha valaki nagyon kretén velem, mindig felteszem neki ezt a kérdést. Eddig mindenki elgondolkozott ezen. *Meleg *vagyok. Nincs bajom Istennel, de ne néhány hatalommániás idióta döntse már el hogy Isten szeret-e engem? Nevetséges. Kisajátítanak egy megfoghatatlan erőt hogy Istent tudjanak játszani. Ha a saját nemedhez vonzódsz annak két pozitívuma van. A hülyék zsigerből elkerülnek, emellett kénytelen vagy végigmenni az önelfogadás útján, kénytelen vagy megszabadulni a beléd nevelt hülyeségektől és megtanulsz a dolgok mögé látni. Csak az tud elfogadni másokat, aki magát is a hibáival együtt. A homofób emberekkel nem szoktam vitázni. Nem fogom magam betegnek érezni, csak mert néhányan nem képesek felfogni azt hogy ami valakinek örömet okoz, az a másiknak nem. Én csak röhögni tudok ezen az elhülyült világon. Röviden ennyi.  HA-HA-HA



Próbáljuk ezt a hozzászólást elképzelni mindöszze egyetlen szót, a "Meleg" szót kicserélve egy másikra...

Tegyük a "Meleg" helyébe pl. a "*Pedofil*", vagy a "*Gerontomán*", vagy a "*Kéjgyilkos*" szavakat -- ugye milyen megható önvallomásokat kapunk...

A pszihoszexuális elferdülések mindegyike természeténél fogva olyan, hogy "valakinek örömet okoz", mármint a csinálása, de hál istennek "a másiknak nem". 
Azt, hogy mit tekint "elferdülésnek", mit "egyenesnek", az az adott társadalom belügye, faj-fennmaradási, együttélési, stb. startégiájának része. 
Mi lenne, ha pl. a pedofilia élvezne a a buzisághoz hasonló elfogadottságot... 
Az "elferdülteknek" mindig is nehéz lesz, sajnáljuk őket..., de terápiával manapság majd minden gyógyitható .

Az viszont, hogy az "elferdüléseket" próbálják valakik elitként, társadalmi mintaként, irigylendő/követendő példaként eladni nekünk, -- nanemááá.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 23)

tsz írta:


> Az viszont, hogy az "elferdüléseket" próbálják valakik elitként, társadalmi mintaként, irigylendő/követendő példaként eladni nekünk, -- nanemááá.


Pedig pontosan ez megy most, mert a média kimutatások szerint ez a menő és erre figyelnek fel az emberek. Természetesen ezt addig nyomatják amíg a média kimutatások szerint már annyira természetes lesz az embereknek hogy senkit nem fog érdekelni, ekkor majd előkapunk valamit ami még feljebb tolja az érzékküszöböt.

Pontosan ez a fogalma a társadalmi szintű el erkölcstelenedésnek.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 23)

> Próbáljuk ezt a hozzászólást elképzelni mindöszze egyetlen szót, a "Meleg" szót kicserélve egy másikra...
> 
> Tegyük a "Meleg" helyébe pl. a "





> *Pedofil*", vagy a "*Gerontomán*", vagy a "*Kéjgyilkos*" szavakat -- ugye milyen megható önvallomásokat kapunk...




*Kedves tsz*

Nem tudom, hogy tölled származik e ez a logikátlan okoskodás vagy valakitöl hallottad?
En azt ajánlom gondoljunk mégegyszer utána. Lehet igy érvelni? 

Szerintem te ellentétesebb dolgokat cserélsz ki mindha a "Szüzanyát", egy "örömlányra" cserélnéd ki. 
*"Csak ugy probaképpen."*

En erösen tiltakozom az ilyen primitiv köntösébe bujtatott heccelések ellen!

Kérlek gondolj bele, mert a modszereddel mindent kriminalizálni lehet. :99:


----------



## Mozsolka (2009 November 23)

Furcsák nekem az emberek!
Az, hogy egy férfi egy másikkal szerelmesekedik, vagy egy nő egy másikkal, ott mindkét fél közös beleegyezése szükséges, hogyan lehet összehasonlítani azt a pedofíliával?????!!!!!!


----------



## snowybody (2009 November 23)

Szerintem a homoszexualitás a 20-21-ik század legkeményebb betegsége. Talán még az AIDS-t is lepipálja.


----------



## snowybody (2009 November 23)

a pedofiliáról meg nem is beszélve.


----------



## mbtrainer (2009 November 23)

De ez nem normális dolog.Nme értem hogy mondhatják a melegek hogy ez természetes,mert ez egy betegség!Még az állatvilágban is normálisabb törvények vannak.Nem véletlenül vannak a Földön Férfiak és Nők.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 23)

Kedves Mozsolka, az előtted hozzászóló a példa arra hogy hogyan lehet ezt a hasonlatot nagyon egyszerűen elvégezni.

Ő az aki a homoszexualitás védelmében úgy érvel, hogy a homoszexuálisok potenciális apák, holott a homoszexualitás fogalma maga az hogy az illető semmilyen szinten nem akar nemi kapcsolatot létesíteni ellentétes neművel.
Ő az aki szerint: "Maszturbatio, ha magadban élvezel mondjuk egy vibratorral. Vagy ha egy chihuahua tanulékonyságát veszed igénybe." Magyarán az állatok is arra valók hogy kielégítsük magunkat velük, csak azért mert ez nekünk jó.
Ő az aki úgy gondolja hogy a szex az pusztán interakció, magyarán két lény között létrejövő kommunikációs kapcsolat. Rossz bele gondolni hogy mit hívhatott akkor esti mesének amikor éjjelente belopózott a gyerekei szobájába.

Miről is beszélünk amikor ilyen emberek érvelnek a homoszexualitás mellett?
Erkölcs, nem több.
Ha az nincs akkor ott felesleges a beszélgetés.
Nem hiszem hogy bárkinek szüksége lenne tanácsokra olyan emberektől akik a kutyájukkal dugatják a nejüket és ki tudja mikre vetemednek olyan felszólalások mellet hogy a szex az csak interakció, semmi rossz nincs benne.
Magyarázd meg ezt annak a 8 évesnek akin átment mert neki az éppen jól esett.

Senkinek nincsen semmi baja a homoszexuálisokkal, de amikor széles képernyős reklám hadjáratok vannak mellette *olyan emberek vezetésével mint kedves ernoe barátunk*, ott ne is csodálkozzon senki ha elszabadulnak az indulatok.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 23)

Továbbá, jó lenne ha mindenki aki szerint a homoszexualitás normális dolog felcsapná a biológia könyvet és utána nézne hogy mit nevezünk élőlénynek. Lehet hogy meglepetésként fogja érni de a pár szavas jellemzések egyike a szaporodás. Ami erre képtelen az már eleve halott és nyomtalanul el fog tűnni az élete végén.

Ha ezt sikerült megérteni akkor gratulálok, ugyanis ennyi az azonos neműek szexuális kapcsolata: egy élet ellenes aberráció, avagy betegség, lévén képtelenek az utódnemzésre.

A biológia könyvet az már nem érdekli hogy ezen kapcsolaton belül hányszor elégítik ki egymást a partnerek, mennyire becsülik egymást, milyen fajhoz tartoznak avagy ki főzi a reggeli kávét.
Általános iskolás anyag kérem szépen. A homoszexualitás egy betegség, pont.

A dolog másik oldala:
Az hogy a homoszexualitás egy betegség nem jelenti azt hogy a beteg embert el kell nyomni, le kell nézni, becsmérelni kell, meg kell különböztetni, fizikailag vagy mentálisan bántalmazni kell.

Legyünk annyira értelmes emberek hogy el tudjuk választani a két fogalmat egymástól. Az ha valaki beteg nem vonja maga után hogy le kell nézni vagy kevesebb joga lenne az élethez mint bárki másnak.
Tovább megyek. Már leírtam párszor de leírom újra. Tapasztalataim szerint a homoszexuálisok többsége nem hogy nem negatív társadalmi példa, de épp ellenkezőleg: az őket ért negatív hatások miatt sokkal mélyebb önismerettel rendelkeznek mint ember társaik és sokkal jobban tudatában vannak annak hogy milyen szenvedni.

Ebből adódik hogy a homoszexuálisok többsége megértő, sokkalta emberségesebb egyén mint a heteroszexuálisok. Vannak köztük erkölcstelen emberek, de azok már túl mutatnak a homoszexualitás fogalmán, ők szellemileg is betegek.


Éppen ezért legyünk olyan jók és tegyük helyre ezeket a fogalmakat magunkban.
A homoszexualitás egy betegség, amit több mint erkölcstelen elmebetegség reklámozni, *DE* ez nem azt jelenti hogy a homoszexuálisokat bármilyen szinten ki kellene rekeszteni vagy megfosztani őket az emberi jogaiktól.
Legyen meg mindkét tábor magában, élje az életét és ne próbáljon meg különböző "én faszább gyerek vagyok mint te" parádékat rendezni, mert akkor ott el fognak szabadulni az indulatok.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 23)

> Szerintem a homoszexualitás a 20-21-ik század legkeményebb betegsége. Talán még az AIDS-t is lepipálja.


 
*Kedves snowybody*

*Az AIDS az egy betegség, abba bele lehet hallni*. 
A homoszexualitás az az élet egyik formája.

Természetes, hogy a szex is hozzá tartozik. De te sem akarsz okvetlen az elsö lánnyal az oltárhoz menni. 

Az ilyen képek szerintem csak szokatlanok a számodra. Egy-két év és minden a medrében.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 23)

Ernoe írta:


> *Az AIDS az egy betegség, abba bele lehet hallni*.
> A homoszexualitás az az élet egyik formája.


Mondja ezt aki szerint a chihuahua maszturbációs segédeszköz =]
Inkább ne fejtsd ki hogy neked mi számít élet formáknak.


----------



## Christart (2009 November 23)

Miért félnek ennyire a homoszexualitástól? És miért kell szemellenzős ló módjára kizárólag azt mindenekfelett álló igazságnak tekinteni, amit személy szerint gondolnak? Komolyan, ez már szánalmas.
Érdekes, amikor pl. a Magyar Televízió székházát dobálták macskakövekkel a neonácik, akkor nem hallottam senkitől sem olyan véleményt, hogy: "Úristen, ha ezt meglátja a gyerekem, még ő is ilyen lesz!"
Nem úgy, mint a melegfelvonulás kapcsán. Egy délután az év 365 napjából.
Azonkívül tudok olyan melegekről, akik ugyan nem szültek/nemzettek gyermeket, de például a családjukat, a testvéreik gyermekeit támogatják.
Jó lenne, ha nem csak akkor lennének a melegek emberszámba véve, amikor a szavazatukra van szükség, illetve az ő általuk is befizetett járulékokból is kiutalják a családi pótlékot, meg az egyéb juttatásokat.
Nekem ez a véleményem, ha valaki meg akar kövezni ezért, mert ettől lesz boldogabb, hát lelke rajta.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 23)

> Továbbá, jó lenne ha mindenki aki szerint a homoszexualitás normális dolog felcsapná a biológia könyvet és utána nézne hogy mit nevezünk élőlénynek.
> Lehet hogy meglepetésként fogja érni de a pár szavas jellemzések egyike a szaporodás.
> Ami erre képtelen az már eleve halott és nyomtalanul el fog tűnni az élete végén.




*Ne bolondozz Aer.*

Most kezdjem elölröl, hogy a hangyáknak, méheknek... egy milliomod része nemzöképes és mégsem korcsok?
Vagy mondjam azt, hogy a legtöbb élölény vegetativan is (vagy csak ugy) szaporodik.
Vagy, hogy több élölény elveszti a nemiszervét a párzás elött és soha nem tér vissza, mégis megtalálja a farok a párját?
*A biologiával nem tudsz érvelni. *

*Még az erkölcssel sem* mert akkor az összes cölibátusban élö papbácsit (beleértve a Pápát és a Dalai lámát) 
valamint a "kedvesnövéreket" (a kolostorbol nem a sarokrol) degeneráltnak nevezhetnéd.



> egy élet ellenes aberráció, avagy betegség, lévén képtelenek az utódnemzésre.



Lehet, hogy te a szaporodában valo részvétel miatt jöttél a világra számomra ez csak a tejszinhab a sütemény életen. 



> Általános iskolás anyag kérem szépen. A homoszexualitás egy betegség, pont.



Meglehet, Aer. de itt vannak a topikon magasabb iskolával rendeklezök is!
Es azok nem ilyen szüklátokörüek. 




> A dolog másik oldala:
> Az hogy a homoszexualitás egy betegség nem jelenti azt hogy a beteg embert el kell nyomni, le kell nézni, becsmérelni kell, meg kell különböztetni, fizikailag vagy mentálisan bántalmazni kell.


Természetesen Aer. 
Nem kell becsmérelni öket, elég ha tudják, hogy mit gondolunk rolluk 




> A homoszexualitás egy betegség, amit több mint erkölcstelen elmebetegség reklámozni,
> *......* ne próbáljon meg különböző "én faszább gyerek vagyok mint te" parádékat rendezni, mert akkor ott el fognak szabadulni az indulatok.


....
Mi az, hogy reklámozni? Hogyan lehet a homoszexualitást reklámozni?
Ha valaki azért bujik az ágyba a Jozsival mert valaki "ajánlotta" neki akkor az nem homoszexuális, az félrelépett! 

Ha neves emberek nem ismernték volna be, hogy homoszexualisok akkor megmaradt volna a világ az elöitéleteinél.
Most, hogy látod, hogy nem zárhatod be öket börtönbe, nem kövezheted meg öket mert összedölne a világ nélülük most kezddel kompromisszumokat keresni?
"Erzelemmel teli emberek..." 

Nézd meg mi pénzt költenek az emberek ruhára, szagositásra, cicomázásra csakhogy valakihez közel kerüljenek.
Most ezt akarod a homoszexuálisoktol megtiltani?

*Nincs egy produkt amit manapság egy pucér nö nélkül ellehetne adni és te a homophileken lovagolsz? *


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 23)

Christart írta:


> Miért félnek ennyire a homoszexualitástól? És miért kell szemellenzős ló módjára kizárólag azt mindenekfelett álló igazságnak tekinteni, amit személy szerint gondolnak?


Kedves Christart
Ez már párszor elhangzott ebben a topicban és teljesen megalapozatlannak tartom. Az embereknek mint ahogy nekem sem nem a homoszexuálisokkal van a baja hanem azzal hogy reklámozzák magukat ezzel mint egy rávilágítva hogy mind az önértékelésük, mind pedig a társadalom többi tagjával szembeni tiszteletük 0.

Homoszexuális valaki. Most őszintén, miért érdekeljen ez engem?
Miért érdekeljen ez bárkit?
Ki az a bizonyos XY nekem hogy érdekeljen kivel mit csinál az ágyban?


Christart írta:


> Komolyan, ez már szánalmas.


Szerintem az szánalmas hogy még mindig azzal érvelnek a jogos kritika ellen hogy nekik is vannak jogaik. Vannak, és kivonta ezt kétségbe?


Christart írta:


> Érdekes, amikor pl. a Magyar Televízió székházát dobálták macskakövekkel a neonácik, akkor nem hallottam senkitől sem olyan véleményt, hogy: "Úristen, ha ezt meglátja a gyerekem, még ő is ilyen lesz!"


Neonácik, gratulálok. Szerinted a TV székházat a németek próbálták bevenni? Esetleg új honfoglalás készül?
Ne haragudj de ez ebben a formában röhejes egy érv volt.

Abban a pillanatban a legtöbb ember fejében éppen az járt hogy ha felnő a gyereke akkor ne olyan legyen mint az az ember aki miatt ez az egész kirobbant azaz Gy.F. és aki aztán októberre a saját népe ellen vetett be különböző nem is magyar nemzetiségű verő legényeket persze sorszám nélkül hogy még véletlenül se lehessen azonosítani kik vannak ott.

Bírom az olyan arcokat akik ennyi jogsértés után annyit tudnak levonni az egészből hogy "az MTV székházát macskakövekkel dobálták a neonácik". 



Christart írta:


> Nem úgy, mint a melegfelvonulás kapcsán. Egy délután az év 365 napjából.
> Azonkívül tudok olyan melegekről, akik ugyan nem szültek/nemzettek gyermeket, de például a családjukat, a testvéreik gyermekeit támogatják.
> Jó lenne, ha nem csak akkor lennének a melegek emberszámba véve, amikor a szavazatukra van szükség, illetve az ő általuk is befizetett járulékokból is kiutalják a családi pótlékot, meg az egyéb juttatásokat.


Ez is jó pofa beszólás, had tippeljek: Gondolom te sem Magyarországról írsz ide.
Tudod itt nem hogy a homoszexuálisok *de minden ember* csak akkor számít ha éppen a szavazatára van szükség, egyébként meg megdögölhet mindenki, a parlamenti akárhány millás havi fizetésű úri embereket ez nem hatja meg.


Christart írta:


> Nekem ez a véleményem, ha valaki meg akar kövezni ezért, mert ettől lesz boldogabb, hát lelke rajta.


Senki nem fog érte megkövezni de elég szomorú hogy ennyire szegényes a problémára a rálátásod. Ettől eltekintve egyetértek veled, a homoszexuálisok is emberek akiknek meg vannak a jogaik, azonban ha nincsenek tekintettel a társadalom többi tagjára, mert úgy érzik hogy ők felettük állnak és ennek hangot is adnak különböző "ünnepeljük meg hogy jobbak vagyunk" felvonulásokkal akkor legyenek felkészülve arra hogy ezt a többség nem fogja jó szemmel nézni.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 23)

Ernoe írta:


> Most kezdjem elölröl, hogy a hangyáknak, méheknek... egy milliomod része nemzöképes és mégsem korcsok?
> Vagy mondjam azt, hogy a legtöbb élölény vegetativan is (vagy csak ugy) szaporodik.
> Vagy, hogy több élölény elveszti a nemiszervét a párzás elött és soha nem tér vissza, mégis megtalálja a farok a párját?
> *A biologiával nem tudsz érvelni. *



Ernoe, figyelj egy dolgot magyarázz meg nekem, mert látom csíped ezt az érvelést és kb negyedszer hozod fel.
Úgy érzed hogy hangya esetleg méhe vagy?
Netán Delfin?
Majom?
Úgy érzed hogy egy teljesen más fajba tartozó élőlények, az euszociális rovarok a példa arra hogy miért tökéletesen elfogadható a homoszexualitás *az emlősöknél*?

Kedves uraim és hölgyeim, figyeljenek jól, mert ez maga a demagógia iskola példája. Egy főemlősnél azért nem betegség a homoszexualitás, mert a méheknél és a hangyáknál csak egyetlen egy nőstény párosodik.

Tehát kontra: Az érvem még áll. Az emberi fajnál a homoszexualitás egy betegség. Ehhez az euszociális rovaroknak kb annyi köze van mint a tajvani sajtkészítőknek az érvelésed torzságához.


----------



## AndiC (2009 November 23)

*2in1*

<div style="width:220; height:255"><object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,0,0"id="wp" width="220" height="225" align="top"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="sameDomain" /><param name="movie" value="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/sweetim_wink.swf?ContentURL=http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cp/icons/00010893.swf&StageW=220&StageH=225&XScale=35&YScale=35&LPURL=http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp&LPVER=3&LPREF=14&StopFRM=20&Mode=2" /><param name="loop" value="false" /><param name="menu" value="false" /><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="scale" value="exactfit" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#ffffff" /><embed src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/sweetim_wink.swf?ContentURL=http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cp/icons/00010893.swf&StageW=220&StageH=225&XScale=35&YScale=35&LPURL=http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp&LPVER=3&LPREF=14&StopFRM=20&Mode=2" loop="false" menu="false" quality="high" scale="exactfit" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="220" height="225" swLiveConnect=true id="wp" name="wp1" align="top" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" ></embed></object><br/><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?lpver=3&ref=14" target="_blank">Get yours at SweetIM.com</a></div>


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 23)

AndiC írta:


> <object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,0,0" id="wp" width="220" align="top" height="225">
> 
> 
> 
> ...






​


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 23)

*Kedves Aer.*

Még Sziámi ikernek lenni sem betegség. Vaknak, süketnek, kopasznak lenni sem betegség.
Még az sem betegség ha nem eszed meg a spenotot. 

Egyáltalán kedves Aer. *nállad az a baj, hogy mindent, de mindent, egy elöirásra akarsz rákényszeriteni.*
Te egész biztos nagyon autoritär lettél nevelve.

A világ olyan amilyennek megismerjük. Nincs egy prospektus, adatlap a világrol.
Néhány évtizede még "invalid-nak" neveztek minden embert aki másképp nézett ki mind a többség.
Invalid az a katonaságtol jön és "használhatatlant" jelent. A Görögök ledobták öket a Taigetoszrol.
Ma hála istennek olympiákon vesznek részt, elképzelhetettlen görög tradition.

*Ameddig te a homoszexualitást kuriozumnak tartod*, aminek szerinted nem szabadna léteznie
*addig én fontosnak tartom*, *hogy ezek az emberek tömegesen tüntessenek a létezésük mellett.*

Minnél jobban károgsz ellenük annál büszkébben fogják mutogatni magukat az elöitélettel dacolok.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 23)

Kedves ernoe, te egyetlen egy dologgal dacolsz az pedig a saját egod. Olyan magasról tojsz a homoszexuálisokra, de még az emberek jogaira is hogy ha az valakit eltalálna akkor bele is halna hála a gravitációnak.

Ezt a tényt támasztja alá hogy te bármit képes vagy kijelenteni azért hogy neked igazad legyen. Egyik pillanatban politikus vagy, másikban ufó clubb vezető, harmadikban pedofil, negyedikben animal szexes és most éppen jogvédő.

Ugyanakkor sajnálattal közlöm veled, hogy a harcodat nagyon elcímezted mert én is a homoszexuálisok megbecsülése mellett érvelek. Olyan nincsen hogy egy embert a betegsége vagy a szexuális hovatartozása miatt érjen negatív megkülönböztetés, de ez semmit nem változtat azon a tényen hogy maga a homoszexualitás egy életellenes, beteg státusz.
Ez kedves ernoe általános iskolás tanagyag, még csak nem is felső szintű. A homoszexualitás meggátolja az egyedet az utódnemzésben, így az élőlények egyik legalapvetőbb feltétele kerül megdöntésre, a szaporodás.

Amennyiben ez neked nem tetszik kérlek terjeszd elő a problémádat a biológusoknál vagy az iskolai kompendiumoknál, hogy a természet rendje negatívan érinti a homoszexuálisok jogait ezért azonnali hatállyal kéred azt megváltoztatni.
Persze lehet hogy kicsit hülyének néznek érte, de egy próbát megér és még mindig értelmesebb dolog mint euszociális rovarokkal érvelni főemlősök kapcsán.


----------



## ppsk (2009 November 23)

Christart írta:


> Érdekes, amikor pl. a Magyar Televízió székházát dobálták macskakövekkel a neonácik, akkor nem hallottam senkitől sem olyan véleményt, hogy: "Úristen, ha ezt meglátja a gyerekem, még ő is ilyen lesz!"
> Nem úgy, mint a melegfelvonulás kapcsán. Egy délután az év 365 napjából.



Gondolom azért, mert az emberek többsége úgy gondolja, inkább legyen a gyerek majdnem-forradalmár, mintsem hogy nagyközönség előtt (fél) pucéran vagy latex cuccokban illegesse magát, kéjelegjen, mint valami útszéli kurva.
Az emberek döntő többségének nem azzal van a baja, hogy felvonulnak. Különösebben nem érdekel. Az viszont annál inkább, ahogy teszik ezt. Undorító, deviáns módon. Ezek tényleg beteg állatok. De még ez sem érdekelné az embereket, hogy miket csinálnak, ha otthon, vagy zárt bulikban csinálnák, nem pedig fényes nappal, Magyarország egyik legszebb utcáján. Higgyétek el, ha normálisan, kulturált ember módjára tudnának felvonulni, a kutya sem dobálná meg őket, s meleg emberként gondolnának rájuk a többiek, nem pedig buzi állatokként.



Christart írta:


> Jó lenne, ha nem csak akkor lennének a melegek emberszámba véve, amikor a szavazatukra van szükség



Na ezzel egyetértek.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 23)

Egyébként itt csap vissza hogy az ember mennyire azt hiszi hogy az életben minden őhozzá tartozik és belőle magyarázandó, nem pedig fordítva: ő tartozik az élethez és ő is csak az életből magyarázható.

Hát nosza, írjuk át a biológia tankönyveket is emberi jogokra vonatkozva.
Innentől már tényleg csak kis lépés hogy ernoe kedvence az animal szex meg a többi finomság is teljes elfogadást élvezzen.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 23)

> A homoszexualitás *meggátolja az egyedet az utódnemzésben*, így *az élőlények egyik legalapvetőbb feltétele *kerül megdöntésre, a szaporodás.


*Kedves Aer.
*
Ha jol értem akit a saját neméhez vonz a szerelem az nem "élölény".
Még ott is hibázol, amikor azt mondod "hogy *nem képesek a szaporodásra*."
Nem csoda, hogy lobogo farokkal mennek a felvonulásra hogy lássad mennyire tévedsz.

Ha egy férfi homophil kontot nyitna egy spermabankba akkor "megbocsájtanál" nekik?
Ha egy lesbisch kihordana egy gyereket mesterséges megtermékenyitéssel akkor az számodra ugyancsak ok lenne?

Es egy utolso kérdés, *ha a homoszexualitás "perverz" a szemedbe akkor a cölibátust hogyan kell nezzünk?
*Ha egy apáca eljegyzi magát a Jézussal? 

Mivel nem ismered a klerust ezért felvilágositalak, hogy tudatossan nincs idézöjelben az "eljegyzés" mert az a szakkifejezés a zárdában.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 23)

Ernoe írta:


> Ha jol értem akit a saját neméhez vonz a szerelem az nem "élölény".
> Még ott is hibázol, amikor azt mondod "hogy *nem képesek a szaporodásra*."
> Nem csoda, hogy lobogo farokkal mennek a felvonulásra hogy lássad mennyire tévedsz.


Kedves ernoe

1. Nem jól érted, de nem is vagyok kíváncsi rá hogy milyen minden IQt nélkülöző módon sikerült a szavaimból ezt kikövetkeztetned, különösen annak fényében hogy betüről betűre kihangsúlyoztam hogy a homoszexuálisok negatív megkülönböztetésével nem értek egyet.

2. Egyszer már átrágtuk a témát, a *homoszexuális* egyed képtelen a szaporodásra mert *csak* a *saját* neméhez vonzódik. Ha ez nem így van akkor *biszexualitásról* beszélünk amely tényleg potenciális apa lehet, de remélem neked sem esik nehezedre hogy nyelvtanilag képes legyél a biszexuális és a homoszexuális szavak között különbséget tenni. Lehet hogy csak 2 betű a különbség de őszintén bízom abban hogy a korlátolt nyelv tudásod ezt még képes felölelni.

Tehát köszönöm a további demagógiát kedves ernoe azonban nincsen kedved most már ép ész érvekkel is megpróbálkozni? Úgy értem valamivel jobban feldobná a topicot mint a folyamatos demagógia amivel idegesíteni próbálsz (megjegyzem sikertelenül).
Ki tudja talán valami értelmes is kisülne belőle a végén.


----------



## tsz (2009 November 23)

Mozsolka írta:


> Furcsák nekem az emberek!
> Az, hogy egy férfi egy másikkal szerelmesekedik, vagy egy nő egy másikkal, ott mindkét fél közös beleegyezése szükséges, hogyan lehet összehasonlítani azt a pedofíliával?????!!!!!!



Bizony az emberek furcsák... Különösen igaz ez a pszichoszexuális ferdüléseikre.
Döbbenj meg mozsolka, a pedofiliát is lehet konszenzusosan csinálni...
A buzizmus emiatt semmivel sem különb...


----------



## redlion (2009 November 23)

Érdekességként irom, hogy Szent-Györgyi Albert azért vált el első feleségétől, mert kiderült, hogy asszonya leszbikus volt.
Pilinszky János, akiről nem annyira köztudott, de bizony hogy homoszexuális volt. Csak istenfélelme akkora volt, hogy bár szerelmet érzett férfiak iránt, de nemi kapcsolata soha nem volt velük, mert ezt bűnnek tartotta, és neki fontos volt, hogy ne kövessen el bűnt. 
Sőt, szeretett volna megfelelni a társadalmi elvárásoknak, ezért kétszer meg is nősült. Az első házasságát egy bábművész nővel kötötte, de pár hónapnyi házasság után azt írta egy levelében a felesége: "János én még most is úgy szeretlek, mint kapcsolatunk elején, de ezt a maszatolást hagyjuk abba." 
Ez azt jelenti, hogy ha egy homoszexuális megpróbál heteroszexuálisként élni, az nem nagyon megy neki.

Az a baj hogy állandó jelleggel cimkézünk, ez buzi, ez feka, ez hülye, ez vallásos stb...csak azt felejtjük el hogy ugyanolyan ember mint, te meg én. A legnagyobb baj hogy a "cimkések" is elfelejtik kik ők valójában.


----------



## kiscicus (2009 November 24)

Itt a kérdés...Kihez legyünk hűségesek? 

Hazugságban nem jó élni...


----------



## pitti (2009 November 24)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Kedves ernoe
> 
> Lehet hogy csak 2 betű a különbség de őszintén bízom abban hogy a korlátolt nyelv tudásod ezt még képes felölelni.
> 
> Tehát köszönöm a további demagógiát kedves ernoe azonban nincsen kedved most már ép ész érvekkel is megpróbálkozni?


:mrgreen::34:


----------



## elke (2009 November 24)

<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/RQmawhBluX0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowScriptAccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED>


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 24)

> Bizony az emberek furcsák... Különösen igaz ez a pszichoszexuális ferdüléseikre.





> Döbbenj meg mozsolka, a pedofiliát is lehet konszenzusosan csinálni...
> *A buzizmus* emiatt semmivel sem különb...


*Kedves tsz*

*Azért egy nagy különbség van a között, hogy felnött emberek, **önként *
*egymás mellé bujnak vagy, **hogy **egy **respekt-személy (mondjuk lelkiatya) *
*a gyerek bugyijában turkál! *

Tegnap néztem egy TV müsort ahol az egyik szakértö a katholikus papok 2%-át 
pedofil hajlammal vádolta meg.
Tekintettel arra, hogy egy elterjedt vallásrol van szo ez elszörnyitö. 
Összehasonlitásul az emberek 1%-a homophil.

Csak érdekesség képen emlitem meg, hogy a szentirás rengeteg idöt fordit arra, 
hogy ne zaklassuk a szomszédunk feleségét, hagyjuk az állatokat egymás között 
közösülni, söt a férfi ne feküdjön férfi mellé, (nökröl nem szol).
Ugyanakkor a gyerekeknek a szexualis kihasználásárol, annak elitéléséröl, 
hogy Lot és Noe a lányaival aludt nem találunk intö sorokat. Egyáltalán a gyerekekkel 
szembeni kötelesség hiányzik a szent tanokbol.

Már csak ezért is gondolom, hogy *az erkölcs és az ethika nem vezethetö le *
*egy "kinyilatkoztatásbol". *


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 24)

*szuper video*

elke kiss


----------



## Mozsolka (2009 November 24)

Csodálatos párkapcsolatban élek, heteroszexuális vagyok, van egy gyönyörű lányom, és igen elfogadom a homoszexualitást, ami szerinetm nem betegség!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 24)

> Csodálatos párkapcsolatban élek, heteroszexuális vagyok, van egy gyönyörű lányom, és igen elfogadom a homoszexualitást, ami szerinetm nem betegség!!!!!!!!!



Kedves Mozsolka 


akkor neked is kijár egy puszi! kiss


Te jo ég, remélem nem fiu vagy?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 24)

Mozsolka írta:


> Csodálatos párkapcsolatban élek, heteroszexuális vagyok, van egy gyönyörű lányom, és igen elfogadom a homoszexualitást, ami szerinetm nem betegség!!!!!!!!!


Kedves Mozsolka

Tudod a hozzád hasonló emberekkel alapvetően az a probléma hogy korlátolt ismereteiknek hála minden összekeveredik bennük az adott témában. A szóhasználatodból elve kitűnik hogy te a párkapcsolatról, a szerelemről, egymás megbecsüléséről, elfogadásáról írsz és *nem pedig a homoszexualitásról*.

Nos ezzel nincs is semmi baj. Én magam is egyetértek azzal hogy a szerelem egy olyan dolog amit mindenkor tisztelni kell mert szent és sérthetetlen mindentől függetlenül, legyen az nem, bőr szín vagy kor. Azonban lássuk be hogy a topic címe nem "a szerelemről" de még csak nem is "a partner kapcsolatokról", hanem a homoszexualitásról.
Ha látsz a parkban egy párt ahogy fogják egymás kezét, ölelkeznek vagy egymáshoz bújva sétálnak akkor nem azt mondod rájuk hogy heteroszexuálisok vagy homoszexuálisok hanem hogy szerelmesek, na itt jön az hogy különbséget kellene tudnod tenni egy érzelem és egy biológiai fogalom között.

A homoszexualitás ugyanis nem egyenlő a szerelemmel épp ahogy a szex vagy a szexuális hovatartozások egyik fajtája sem. Ha ez így lenne akkor a vörös lámpás házban szerelmet árulnának és nem pár dolcsis kettyintéseket, ezért kérlek gondold át a témát lévén erősen kevered a fogalmakat.

A rózsaszín szemüveget meg a biológiát tartsuk két külön könyvben ha lehet, mert annak közük nincsen egymáshoz.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 24)

Ernoe írta:


> Kedves Mozsolka
> akkor neked is kijár egy puszi! kiss
> Te jo ég, remélem nem fiu vagy?


Na ennél már csak az lenne égőbb hogy ha fizetnél is azért ha valaki egyetért veled a fórumon... egyébként várom a válaszodat kedves ernoe, mert furcsa módon neked mindig akkor támadnak etikai problémáid vagy megy el a kedved a beszélgetésről amikor az érveidet kiszórom az ablakon mert pusztán demagógiából állnak.

Tényleg örömmel venném ha a véleményedet is hallanám egyszer, nem csak a nyakatekert marhaságokat amivel unos-untalan azon fáradozol hogy neked legyen igazad és hogy megszégyenítsd a vitapartnered.
Pont ez az ami miatt hiába egyezik a véleményünk, még akkor is ellent próbálsz mondani pusztán dacból.


----------



## AndiC (2009 November 24)

*homo (szex vagy sapiens)*

*Mozsolkát* talán nem kellett volna drasztikusan leszólni... 
Különben engem sem zavarnak, eltenkintve azoktól a biz.felvonulásoktól, ami szerintem nem is a melegekről, hanem azok közül is a túl "melegitett" agyvizesekről szól...









Ezeknek diliházban a helyük. 
De ott vannak a párkapcsolatban élő melegek, azokkal mi is a bajunk?! Amig nem a fiamról vagy a lányomról szól, addig semmi. 
Szövegelni (okoskodni) könnyű ...


----------



## AndiC (2009 November 24)

*William-Adolphe Bouguereau - Dante and Virgil in Hell*

Csatolás megtekintése 361615


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 24)

AndiC írta:


> *Mozsolkát* talán nem kellett volna drasztikusan leszólni...


Nem szándékoztam belegázolni a lelkiismeretébe, de tény hogy nagyon naív felfogással áll neki egy ilyen témának, amiben nem egyszer komoly indulatok is dúlnak.
Az olyan kaliberű, rózsaszín szemüveges és teljesen átgondolatlan hozzászólások mint az övé csak arra jó hogy még több indulatot szítsanak.

Legyünk olyan jók hogy a biológiai fogalmakat nem keverjük az érzelmekkel.



AndiC írta:


> De ott vannak a párkapcsolatban élő melegek, azokkal mi is a bajunk?!


Semmi. Még ha a fiamról vagy a lányomról lenne is szó, amíg képesek egy boldog, dinamikus párkapcsolatban meglenni a választottjukkal addig áldásom rá. Ennél sokkalta bizarrabb dolgok is vannak az életben.

És teljesen egyet értek veled abban, hogy azok akik a képeken vannak nem feltétlen esnek az épelméjűek kategóriába. Aki apáca ruhában lengeti a motyóját egy busz tetején az sok minden lehet de normális például csak nehezen. A probléma hogy pont ezekről az emberekről ítélik meg a többi meleget is, holott a többségük elzárkózik attól hogy ilyen parádékon csináljanak hülyét magukból és rontsák a saját/hozzájuk hasonlók nevét a társadalomban.


----------



## fánika (2009 November 24)

Engem sem zavarnak csak a gyerekeim ne legyenek ilyenek


----------



## AndiC (2009 November 24)

*De gustibus non est disputandum*

Vélemények ... pro és contra... nem indulatot kellene szitsanak, max egy vitát (erről annyit, hogy nem tudom milyen tömör áldást adnék a gyerekeimre a párválasztást illetően, bár eddig minden ok)
<div style="width:220; height:255"><object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,0,0"id="wp" width="220" height="225" align="top"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="sameDomain" /><param name="movie" value="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/sweetim_wink.swf?ContentURL=http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cp/icons/0001091C.swf&StageW=220&StageH=225&XScale=35&YScale=35&LPURL=http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp&LPVER=3&LPREF=14&StopFRM=20&Mode=2" /><param name="loop" value="false" /><param name="menu" value="false" /><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="scale" value="exactfit" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#ffffff" /><embed src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/sweetim_wink.swf?ContentURL=http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cp/icons/0001091C.swf&StageW=220&StageH=225&XScale=35&YScale=35&LPURL=http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp&LPVER=3&LPREF=14&StopFRM=20&Mode=2" loop="false" menu="false" quality="high" scale="exactfit" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="220" height="225" swLiveConnect=true id="wp" name="wp1" align="top" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" ></embed></object><br/><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?lpver=3&ref=14" target="_blank">


----------



## kiscicus (2009 November 24)

Fánikának:

Ezek szerint mégiscsak zavar,csak másoknál nem..


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 24)

AndiC írta:


> Vélemények ... pro és contra... nem indulatot kellene szitsanak, max egy vitát (erről annyit, hogy nem tudom milyen tömör áldást adnék a gyerekeimre a párválasztást illetően, bár eddig minden ok)



A vélemények önmagukban nem is szítanak indulatokat, csak amikor a karneválok kapcsán előkerülnek a "csak azért is", "megmutatjuk", "bebizonyítjuk", "akkor is", stb kaliberű, pusztán dacból és intoleranciából születő monológok akkor kezdenek el negatív irányba szaladni a dolgok.

A dolog iróniája hogy ez általában mindig a melegek oldalán bukkanik fel, hogy ők úgy érzik hogy nekik be kell bizonyítaniuk valamit még akkor is ha azzal a társadalom java része nem ért egyet.
Duplán ironikus ez mert a jó édes istent sem érdekli hogy ő otthon mit csinál az ágyban pláne hogy kivel így hogy mit akar bizonyítani kinek a mai napig totális homály és rejtély fedi.

Ez a dolog a meleg karneválozók részéről nem arról szól hogy elfogadtassák magukat a közvéleménnyel. Ellenkezőleg. Éppen hogy megpróbálják saját magukat elfogadni és eközben tesznek a közvéleményre.

Innentől pedig az indulatok már szabadon folynak mindkét oldalon mert mindenki szerint a másik az intoleráns. A melegek a társadalmat vádolják intoleranciával mert szerintük teljesen normális dolog férfiként apáca ruhában (ha egyáltalán van ruha) vonaglani különböző járművek tetején, míg a társadalom őket vádolja intoleranciával, mert tesznek arra hogy ez kinek mennyire elfogadható.

Az embereknek először saját magukat kellene megtanulni elfogadni, utána lehetne szó egymás elfogadásáról is.


----------



## kiscicus (2009 November 24)

Valahol olvastam egy érdekes cikket arról,hogy a homoszexualitás oka tudati elváltozásban keresendő..És vallásos szemszögből mindenképpen bűn..

Ez szembenáll azzal,hogy fogadjuk el embertársainkat olyannak,amilyenek,ítélkezés nélkül.(bár a melegfelvonulást túlzásnak tartom,azért " ahogy" csinálják)..


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 24)

kiscicus írta:


> Ez szembenáll azzal,hogy fogadjuk el embertársainkat olyannak,amilyenek,ítélkezés nélkül.(bár a melegfelvonulást túlzásnak tartom,azért " ahogy" csinálják)..


Aki a vallása miatt képes neki menni más embereknek az legalább annyira beteg mint aki a szexualitásával azonosítja az egész énét mert az az egyetlen dolog amire büszke lehet.


----------



## kiscicus (2009 November 24)

Az egyik cikkben azt írták,hogy a homoszexualitás bűn,mert az ember ilyenkor a tudatlanságban tévelyeg,felcserélődtek a szerepek...

A másik cikkben az volt,amit te írtál,nem szabad elítélni senkit azért,mert más vallású,sőt segíteni kell mindenkit,hogy megvalósítsa önmagát..

Na most ez a kettő máris ellentmondott egymásnak...


----------



## AndiC (2009 November 24)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Éppen hogy megpróbálják saját magukat elfogadni és eközben tesznek a közvéleményre.
> 
> Lehet, hogy csak polgárpukkasztásról van szó?
> 
> ...


----------



## kiscicus (2009 November 24)

AndiC írta:


> Aerensiniac írta:
> 
> 
> > Éppen hogy megpróbálják saját magukat elfogadni és eközben tesznek a közvéleményre.
> ...


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 24)

Ezek a hozzászolások engem a térden felüli szoknya, kétrészes fürdöruha, miniszoknya 
és oben-ohne (felül semmi) divatok idelyére emlékeztetnek.

Elhiszem, hogy a nyilvános csokolozás (egyébbként néhány évtizede még az is tilos volt ugyanakkor 
a fegyverparádétol senki sem féltette a gyerek hajlamait, sem keleten sem nyugaton) zavar egyeseket.

En sem kukkolnék szivesen oda ha ti az élettársatokkal nyilvánossan szeretkeznétek.
De ezzel nem a biszexualitást itélem el hanem esztétikailag nem vagyok hozzászokva.

Nézzünk már öszintén a tükörbe. Ha összehasonlitjuk magunkat ezekkel a szépszál fiukkal vagy
lányokkal, ránézünk a pocakunkra vagy logo mellünkre akkor egy siralmas figurát adunk ki.

Akár mennyire is szeretjük a partnerünket de ugy 100 kg felé (magasság fügvényében) a legtöbb
esetben inkább hegymászásrol kéne beszéljünk mintsem horizontális ölelkezésröl.








Ha a fiuk, vagy a szikár lányok egy kézilabdacsapatban küzdenek vagy evezösök akkor ügye a mieinkröl van szo.

De mit csináljunk ha mi, igy nézünk ki. Köztünk heterosexualisak között is van különbözö alkatu,
leptosom, athletikus és piknikus. Van aki késöbb elhizik, megöszül és zsugorodik a böre.
*Ez még nem ok arra, hogy lemondjunk az életeröt táplálo szexualitásrol.*

*Engem jobban idegesitenek ezek* a multbol tanulni nemakaro, magukat vadászoknak nevezö demonstralok. 
mint a szines, fantáziadusan levetközött emberek.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 24)

> En sem kukkolnék szivesen oda ha ti az élettársatokkal nyilvánossan szeretkeznétek.
> De ezzel nem a biszexualitást itélem el hanem esztétikailag nem vagyok hozzászokva.


Köszönjük ernoe a halvány reménysugarat miszerint te is érted miről szól a topic.

A legtöbb embernek semmi baja nincsen a homoszexuálisokkal csak éppen esztétikailag zavarja őket amikor egy csorda beszívott félmeztelen ember vonaglik el az ablaka alatt.

Ide hozzá lehet tenni hogy a homoszexuálisok többsége természetesen nem ilyen mert szorult beléjük némi önismeret és önkritika is.


----------



## redlion (2009 November 24)

Ernoe írta:


> De ezzel nem a biszexualitást itélem el hanem esztétikailag nem vagyok hozzászokva.


A melegek is utálják a biszexuálisokat, mondván, hogy kapcsolataikban megbízhatatlanok, mert bármikor elcsábíthatja őket az ellenkező, esetleg az azonos nem. Magyarán féltékenyek. Mellesleg a biszexuálisok alibinek tartják fenn heteroszexuális kapcsolataikat, hogy társadalmilag elfogadhatók maradjanak, így nem veszik ki igazi részüket a homoszexualitásuk elfogadásában; valamint, biszexualitásuk csak egy „kapu” a később kibontakozó homoszexualitás felé. Ezt fejezi ki a homokosoknak egy mondása: „Most még bi, később meleg” (Bi now, gay later). 



Ernoe írta:


> Nézzünk már öszintén a tükörbe. Ha összehasonlitjuk magunkat ezekkel a szépszál fiukkal vagy
> lányokkal, ránézünk a pocakunkra vagy logo mellünkre akkor egy siralmas figurát adunk ki.


Nekem nem lóg semmim se, mégsem vonaglok a parádékon, söt még a strandon sem, egy szál bikiniben. Mindenki saját mirror-jából indul ki, nemdebár?



Ernoe írta:


> Akár mennyire is szeretjük a partnerünket de ugy 100 kg felé (magasság fügvényében) a legtöbb
> esetben inkább hegymászásrol kéne beszéljünk mintsem horizontális ölelkezésröl.


Nem csodálkozom ezen a rád jellemző képi prózádon, manapság nagy a kereslet a devianciára.
Ime, gyönyörködésképpen:
Csatolás megtekintése 361714


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 24)

> A legtöbb embernek semmi baja nincsen a homoszexuálisokkal csak éppen esztétikailag zavarja őket
> amikor *egy csorda beszívott félmeztelen ember vonaglik el az ablaka alatt.*



*Kedves Aer.*

Részeg, ablakalá pisilö emberek mindig is voltak anélkül, hogy valaki a szexualis vonzalmuk után kérdezett volna.

Sokan azt állitják, hogy pucérkodo felvonulásokat csak "homoszexuális marhák" rendeznek.
Szerintem nem, csak a többire rászoktattak bennünket az elmult evezredben. 

Sok szeretettel vár mindenkit Oberammergau-ba, Spanyolországba, Portugáliába, Malayziába.........


















 
A nagypénteki felvonulások nem tartoznak a kedvenc esztétikai élményeim közé mégsem dobálom meg öket..


----------



## siriusB (2009 November 24)

Látom megint sikerült megtalálni a megfelelő képeket a témához...:mrgreen:


----------



## prf1e1 (2009 November 24)

Na úgy látom a kommentem adott egy kis lökést a témának. Helyes, de ez semmit sem old meg. Aki hülye, hülye, aki nem, az nem. Aki egy kék szem, nemi identitás, bőrszín alapján ítélkezik le....ja a tényeket, aki a tettei alapján ítéli meg az embereket, annak ez teljesen mellékes. Ez az egyetlen előnye annak hogy meleg vagyok. Az idióták élből elkerülnek. Fantasztikus hogy ez a nyavalyás társadalom (tisztelet annak a kevés embernek, aki képes még használni az eszét, és nem elfogadni a belenevelt hülyeségeket) mennyire sötét. Na, figyelem kombinálók és okoskodók, messze látszik hogy még csak arra sem vettétek a fáradtságot, hogy a témával kapcsolatban legalább tájékozódjatok. Ciki. TÉNYEK. Ismerős ez a szó? Ezek is vannak. Szerintem elég gáz osztani az észt egy olyan témában amiről sz..t sem tudtok. Hiába is magyaráznám, ha egy fanatikusnak tényeket közlünk, beszűkül az egyébként is szegényes látóköre. Ez van. Nincs is ezzel probléma, viszont gyerekkorokat és életeket tesztek tönkre. A te gyereked is lehet meleg, és csak sajnálni tudom, ha szerencsétlenbe már születésétől fogva beleneveled hogy egy szörny. Tapasztalatból tudom hogy évtizedek kellenek ezt kiirtani. Egy valamit nem értek, a balkezeseket miért nem baszogatja senki UGYANOLYAN SAJÁTOS BIOLÓGIAI VARIÁCIÓ MINT A HOMOSZEXUALITÁS. Megmondom. Könnyebb istent játszani, rosszindulatúnak lenni, és nem gondolkozni. Nekem kegyetlenül tönkretették az életem a sztereotip hülyeségek, de egy valamit legalább megtanultam. NEM AZT VOLT NEHÉZ ELFOGADNI, HOGY MELEG VAGYOK, AZT, HOGY EZZEL NINCS SEMMI BAJ. És ezzel gyakorlatilag minden sorstársam így van. Boldog ítélkezést, ennyi örömötök legyen az életben.  Azt viszont kikérem magamnak hogy lepedofilozzatok. A homoszexuális kapcsolat két ember KÖZÖS beleegyezése, csakúgy mint a heteroszexuálisoknál. Ennyivel gyakorlatilag magadad is lepedofilozod. Nekem igen is ez a normális, és ez a természetes. Némi ésszel és empátiával nem kell sok ész felfogni. Neked nem, de ez nem jogosít fel semmire. Csak némi önvizsgálatot tudok ajánlani és talán akkor a frusztrációitokat nem kell majd másra vetíteni. Gondolkozni luxus?  Hozzáállás kérdése az egész.


----------



## kiscicus (2009 November 24)

Redi,


van aki azért mutogatja magát,mert nincsen más,amivel felhívhatná magára a figyelmet..

Ha valaki levetkőzik,mindenki arra fog nézni,ha szép a teste ,ha nem..

Mindig vannak,és lesznek olyanok,akiknek közönségre van szükségük..


----------



## kiscicus (2009 November 24)

A biszexualitás kényes kérdés,a hűség és megbízhatóság szempontjából..

Könnyen találni " helyettest",sokszor mindegy férfi,vagy nő...


Ez olyan mint a kártyában a Joker...Mindig jó,ha van legalább egy belőle,ha valakinek erre van igénye..


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 25)

> Látom megint sikerült megtalálni a megfelelő képeket a témához


*Kedves Sirius*

Egy tévhit, minek szerint a "helyes erkölcsöt" prédikálok nem tombolnának a világ minden utcáján!
"A napszemüveg öltöztet!" - volt egy régi reklám. A kereszt ahogy látod csak az after-t takarja el.

De vannak sokkal de sokkal radikálasabb homoszexualitás-ellenes felvonulások az összes kontinensen,
akiket nem akarok itt névszerint megemliteni. Ezek nem pucéran hanem bakancsban masiroznak és
egymást nem "aranyoskámnak" hanem "kamerádnak" becézik. 




> Egy valamit nem értek, a balkezeseket miért nem baszogatja senki


*Kedves prf1e1*

Talán ma! *Néhány évtizeddel ezelött* még különorákkal kényszeritették a gyerekeket a "helyes" kezükkel
valo iráshoz. A nagyszülök mesélhetnek nektek "körmös-ütésekröl" is ha "rosszul fogtad a ceruzát."




> Azt viszont kikérem magamnak hogy lepedofilozzatok. A homoszexuális kapcsolat két ember KÖZÖS beleegyezése, csakúgy mint a heteroszexuálisoknál.


Teljesen igazad van. Ez rágalmazás, ez tudatos elferdités, kriminalizálás és igy büntetendö cselekmény.
Az ilyen hasonlatokat nem szabad szonélkül hagyni.


----------



## prf1e1 (2009 November 25)

Végre értelmes ember. Ernoe. De megörültem neked. Biztos van több is de nem szeretem felesleges dolgokra pazarolni az időmet, úgyhogy csak nagyon nagy vonalakban néztem hozzászólásokat és bár ezt sem szoktam, egy kettő miatt muszáj volt reagálni. Végső soron meg hozzászokás, nevelés kérdése az egész. Az egyik két gyerekes ismerősöm bizony eldöntötte hogy nem hagyja hogy a gyerekei elhülyüljenek. Többek között emiatt a homoszexualitással kapcsolatban is teljesen más lett a felfogásuk. Az anyuka, ha kérdésük volt ezzel kapcsolatban PÁRTATLANUL, TÁJÉKOZOTTAN, TÉNYEKKEL reagált. Ha halott tőlük egy-egy sztereotípiát, megbeszélték, mi az alapja, ez mennyire valós. Láss csodát! A 13 éves fia és a 10 éves lánya nem használja a bu.i szót, és eszükbe nem jut engem emiatt sem pozitívan, és sem negatívan megkülönböztetni. Mintacsalád. LEHET ÍGY IS. Egy élet kevés lenne kimagyarázni a rengeteg tévhitet és sztereotípiát, ezért meg sem próbálom. Ha pedig a homoszexualitást valaki egyenrangúként kezeli a pedofíliával annak két oka van. Az egyik a tudatlanság, a másik pedig hogy mivel a homoszexualitást a neveltetettség miatt negatív dologként kezeli, ebből adódóan nem akarja/próbálja tolerálni, vagyis összeköti egy JOGOSAN ROSSZNAK TITULÁLT dologgal, és így meg is oldja a tolerancia problémát, mert a ROSSZAT JOGOSAN NEM TOLERÁLJUK!  És még én vagyok a "beteg".


----------



## prf1e1 (2009 November 25)

www.robblog.blog.hu


----------



## prf1e1 (2009 November 25)

Ja és hiába kapcsoltok össze fogalmakat ez semmit nem igazol. Csak magatokat minősítitek. AZ UTCÁKON TANGÁBAN RISZÁLÓ FELVONULÓK inkább exchibicionisták. Van ilyen meleg is, de ez igen ritka. Egy átlagos meleg, pl. én soha nem viselkedne így. Egyébként meg a heterok között sem 1 ku.va van. Megy a fogalomzavar mi? Önlejáratás! Gratula


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 25)

prf1e1 írta:


> Ja és hiába kapcsoltok össze fogalmakat ez semmit nem igazol. Csak magatokat minősítitek. AZ UTCÁKON TANGÁBAN RISZÁLÓ FELVONULÓK inkább exchibicionisták. Van ilyen meleg is, de ez igen ritka. Egy átlagos meleg, pl. én soha nem viselkedne így. Egyébként meg a heterok között sem 1 ku.va van. Megy a fogalomzavar mi? Önlejáratás! Gratula


Gratulálok, ezzel pedig vissza érkeztünk az 1-es mezőre miszerint nem csoda hogy a meleg parádé egy nem elfogadott dolog még azok részéről sem akiknek amúgy *semmi bajuk a homoszexuálisokkal.*

Tényleg nagy előrehaladás. Én is gratulálok.
Akkor most már levonhatjuk végre a következtetést hogy a társadalom nem intoleranciából és a homoszexuálisok gyűlöletéből kiindulva nem támogatja ezeket a parádékat?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 25)

prf1e1 írta:


> Na, figyelem kombinálók és okoskodók, messze látszik hogy még csak arra sem vettétek a fáradtságot, hogy a témával kapcsolatban legalább tájékozódjatok. Ciki. TÉNYEK. Ismerős ez a szó? Ezek is vannak. Szerintem elég gáz osztani az észt egy olyan témában amiről sz..t sem tudtok. Hiába is magyaráznám, ha egy fanatikusnak tényeket közlünk, beszűkül az egyébként is szegényes látóköre. Ez van. Nincs is ezzel probléma, viszont gyerekkorokat és életeket tesztek tönkre.


Tehát röviden tömören most azt írtad hogy:
A *tények* azok hogy... mindegy, úgy sem értenétek meg.

Eddig jó. Engem meg győztél. Komolyan.
Van kedved neki futni még egyszer?


prf1e1 írta:


> Egy valamit nem értek, a balkezeseket miért nem baszogatja senki UGYANOLYAN SAJÁTOS BIOLÓGIAI VARIÁCIÓ MINT A HOMOSZEXUALITÁS.


1. Az ha valaki balkezes tudtommal nem befolyásolja semmilyen szinten az életképességét mint biológiai entitás. Példának okáért nem fog megpróbálni a konektorral vagy a saját nemével párosodni.

2. Legyen valaki balkezes vagy akár homoszexuális, ez nem vonja maga után mindenki utálatát avagy a saját szavaiddal élve "baszogatását". Ha így érzed akkor a probléma már eleve a te fejedben van mert *TE* vagy aki így gondolkodik és nem a világ.

3. Elég sajátos csúsztatás a balkezességet a homoszexualitáshoz hasonlítani. A homoszexuálisok jelentős része nem azért homoszexuális mert "biológia variáció", azaz nem szenved hormonális eltérésben avagy kromoszóma rendellenességben.
Következés képen ez a dolog mentális eredetű amit azért fontos megjegyezni mert legrosszabb esetben is csak *hajlamként nyilvánul meg*. Tehát a te döntésed hogy homoszexuálisként élsz-e vagy sem.

Megjegyezném hogy elég durva félreértés ez olyasvalakitől aki pár sorra feljebb még a tények magasztosságát ecsetelte.



prf1e1 írta:


> Megmondom. Könnyebb istent játszani, rosszindulatúnak lenni, és nem gondolkozni. Nekem kegyetlenül tönkretették az életem a sztereotip hülyeségek, de egy valamit legalább megtanultam. NEM AZT VOLT NEHÉZ ELFOGADNI, HOGY MELEG VAGYOK, AZT, HOGY EZZEL NINCS SEMMI BAJ. És ezzel gyakorlatilag minden sorstársam így van. Boldog ítélkezést, ennyi örömötök legyen az életben.


Keményen általánosítasz, nem gondolod?
Ezen felül baromi kényelmes pozícióba rendezted be magadat mentálisan. Volt pár hülye az életedben aminek hatására most úgy érzed hogy a jogos kritikát sem kell meghallgatnod, tojhatsz az egész világra, és közben mindenkit ezen a földön aki nem meleg azzal a pár hülyével azonosíts akik megnehezítették a gyerekkorod.

Ne csodálkozz rajta hogy ha ezzel a hozzáállással indulatokat váltasz ki egyesekből. Nem mindenki veszi jó néven ha konstruktív kritika vagy személyes problémák előterjesztése után azt vágják az arcába hogy "boldog ítélkezést, ennyi örömöd legyen az életben".

Fel kéne nőni, nem?



prf1e1 írta:


> Azt viszont kikérem magamnak hogy lepedofilozzatok. A homoszexuális kapcsolat két ember KÖZÖS beleegyezése, csakúgy mint a heteroszexuálisoknál. Ennyivel gyakorlatilag magadad is lepedofilozod. Nekem igen is ez a normális, és ez a természetes. Némi ésszel és empátiával nem kell sok ész felfogni. Neked nem, de ez nem jogosít fel semmire. Csak némi önvizsgálatot tudok ajánlani és talán akkor a frusztrációitokat nem kell majd másra vetíteni. Gondolkozni luxus?  Hozzáállás kérdése az egész.


Ha kicsit időznél is egyes hozzászólásokon és nem csak habzó szájjal rohannál végig rajtuk, vérszemet kapva hogy "ennyi örömötök legyen az életben" akkor talán feltűnt volna hogy senki sem írt olyat hogy a homoszexuálisok pedofilok.

Barátom, neked nem a világgal van a problémád. Neked azzal van a bajod ami a fejedben van. Pattanásig vagy feszítve és szinte várod hogy valaki mikor köt bele abba hogy meleg vagy, akkor aztán élvezed hogy el csattannak a biztosítékaid, kikelhetsz magadból és ócsárolhatod őket.
A baj csak az hogy így reagálsz azokra is akiknek semmi bajuk nincs veled csak éppen egy-két dologgal nem értenek egyet. Aztán miután bemutattál nekik is és megkérted őket hogy nyalják ki a segged, boldogan elkönyveled magadban hogy tökéletes a világképed mert téged tényleg mindenki utál.
Lehet hogy nem a szexuális hovatartozásoddal váltod ezt ki *hanem a viselkedéseddel* de ez már téged nem érdekel. A lényeg hogy a te világodban minden a helyén van.


----------



## prf1e1 (2009 November 25)

Amint láttam a téma egy tanulságos kis cikkel indult. Én nem tudom hogy hogy jött ehhez a melegfelvonulás. Visszatértünk a téma elejére, így szokott ez venni. A TÖBBIVEL KAPCSOLATBAN PEDIG AKINEK NEM INGE, NE VEGYE MAGÁRA. 

Sajnálom ha a hozzászólásaim indulatkeltőnek tűntek, nem ez volt a célom.

Általánosítás? Hogy mindenki megnyugodjon tisztelet a kivételnek. Nem hittem hogy ezt is hozzá kell tennem. Én bizonyos emberekre gondoltam. A többség viszont igen is intoleráns.

Akkor fusd végig újra. Egy kalap alá vették a homoszexualitást a pedofiliával. Éppen emiatt kommenteztem.

Aerensiniac, van egy sajátos nézeted. Rendben. Nekem is, tapasztalatok alapján. Nem élünk ugyanúgy, de kicsit merész ahogy így ismeretlenül kianalizálsz egy témához való hozzászólásaim alapján.

erik106. Teljesen igazad van, de nézd meg a médiát. Közügyként kezeli a témát.

Aerensiniac. Elolvastam pár korábbi hozzászólásodat, már értem miért támadsz.

"Mindez azonban semmit nem változtat a tényen hogy a homoszexualitás mint biológiai fogalom egy természet ellenes állapot." "Aerensiniac " ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
Erről beszéltem, már bocs, de hülyeségeket írsz. Na látod ezért kár sorolnom a TÉNYEKET, a belédnevelt homofób beszél belőled akár bevallod, akár nem.
Definiáld kérlek a természetes szó OBJEKTÍV FOGALMÁT. Várom.


----------



## erik106 (2009 November 25)

Sziasztok!

Én nem tartom magamat toleránsnak, főleg ebben a témában. 
Csak annyit tudok mondani, mindenkinek a magánügye a nemi beállítottsága. Ezt azért írom, mert otthon csináljon mindenki amit akar, de mikor az utcán, esetleg szórakozóhelyen azonos neműek egymás s..ét símogatják, stb. az egy kicsit felhergel. Hogy miért? Mert számomra nem esztétikus. Nem csak számomra, hanem sokak számára. Igen, tudom sok ilyen tevékenység van, és ezt aláírom. Tulajdonképpen sok olyan dolog van, amit nem tolerál a társadalom nagyobb része. És ugye mivel "demokráciában élünk" a többség normáit kéne követni. 
Tehát végszóra, mindenki azt csinál otthon amit akar, nyílvánosan ne mutogassuk nemi identitásunkat, ne "zavarjunk" másokat viselkedésünkkel, stb. 

(És itt nem a magamutogató, női ruhába öltözött idiótákról beszélek, mert azokat semmilyen szinten nem tudom emberszámba venni!)


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 25)

prf1e1 írta:


> "Mindez azonban semmit nem változtat a tényen hogy a homoszexualitás mint biológiai fogalom egy természet ellenes állapot." "Aerensiniac " ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> Erről beszéltem, már bocs, de hülyeségeket írsz. Na látod ezért kár sorolnom a TÉNYEKET, a belédnevelt homofób beszél belőled akár bevallod, akár nem.
> Definiáld kérlek a természetes szó OBJEKTÍV FOGALMÁT. Várom


A természetes szó objektív fogalma a szituációnak legmegfelelőbb állapot amit az élőlények többsége követ is. Többek között ezért nem jár a kutya két lábon, nem mászik fára a hörcsög és nem úszik a vakond.

Engedelmeddel azonban kijavítanám, mert nem a természetes szó a legmegfelelőbb hanem az életellenes. A természetestől eltérő viselkedés formák egyáltalán nem szokatlanok ha akkora számokban gondolkodunk mint egy egész faj. Ezzel ellentétben mint azt már kifejtettem az élőlények legalapvetőbb fogalmába ütközik amikor az egyed olyan viselkedést kezd produkálni ami ellene szegül az élet legalapvetőbb fogalmainak így például a fajfenntartásnak.

Továbbá kedves prf1e1
Nem tartom túlzásnak hogy kielemezzem a viselkedésed ha ennyire nyilvánvalóan tálalod azt. Magadban eldöntheted hogy hülyeség-e vagy sem amit írtam azonban számomra elég nyilvánvalóak a megnyilvánulásaid mint például az is hogy bennem most egy ellenség képet látsz és hogy amint elolvasod ezt a pár szavat már is azt akarod írni hogy ez nem így van.
Tényleg nem ördöngösség.

Ezen felül... ha picit előbbre olvasol még akkor megtalálod a beszélgetésem külföldi kollégáddal is akivel bár szintén össze akaszkodtam az elején, a végén mégis megértette hogy nekem az ég adta világon semmi bajom a homoszexuálisokkal.

Tudod miért? Mert aki azt gondolja hogy valaki jobb vagy rosszabb ember lesz pusztán a homoszexualitás tényétől az hülye.
Magyarázd el nekem miért kellene nekem megítélnem valakit pusztán arról hogy milyen a szexuális élete?
Itt vagy te mint homoszexuális és aki úgy érzed hogy belegázoltam a lelkiismeretedbe mi több az emberi jogaidba azáltal hogy azt találtam mondani, hogy a homoszexualitás mint biológiai fogalom egy beteg státusz.

Miért?
Úgy érzed hogy te nem ember vagy hanem egy dugó gépezet? Ebben az esetben elhiszem hogy érzékenyen érint hogy milyen a megítélése a homoszexualitás fogalmának azonban legyünk reálisak, jó?
Te is csak egy ember vagy és mint ilyen lehetsz jó, lehetsz rossz, hülye, zseni, álmodozó, realista, pesszimista, optimista, gőgös, megalázkodó, szerető, gyűlölködő és még sorolhatnám.

Nekem nem esik nehezemre ezeket a fogalmakat külön választani egymástól, és azt is tudom hogy azért kapom a legtöbb kritikát másoktól mert ők nem tudják megtenni ugyanezt.
Pedig nem kell hozzá más mint hogy elengedd az egódat egy picit és elfogadd hogy még ha a homoszexualitás betegség is lenne, vagy a legalantasabb fogalom ezen a büdös nagy világon, te akkor is te maradnál.

És máris tudnál objektívan gondolkodni, anélkül hogy mindent személyes sértésnek vennél.


----------



## Valhalla81 (2009 November 27)

A parádén azért vonulnak fel az emberek hogy végre az évben egyszer kinyilatkoztassák az érzéseiket


----------



## Luncsi (2009 November 27)

nekem nincs velükkülönösebben semmi bajom... amíg elvannak a maguk kis világában...


----------



## Luncsi (2009 November 27)

de ezt a felvonulásos dolgot lehetne kevésbé nyilvánosan s csinálni.....


----------



## redlion (2009 November 27)

Luncsi írta:


> de ezt a felvonulásos dolgot lehetne kevésbé nyilvánosan s csinálni.....


Mégis hogy lehet nem nyilvánosan felvonulni? Éjszaka leple alatt falhoz lapulva settenkedve és suttogva...


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 27)

redlion írta:


> Mégis hogy lehet nem nyilvánosan felvonulni? Éjszaka leple alatt falhoz lapulva settenkedve és suttogva...


Baromira nem nehéz csak annyi kellene hozzá hogy ahelyett hogy végig vonulnak a főváros legforgalmasabb utcáján fogják magukat és kimennek nyílt terepre valahova félre ahol felverhetik a sátraikat és 3 napig megállás nélkül kavarhatnak amennyit akarnak.

Ne csináljunk úgy mintha rendezvényt csak a belváros közepén lehetne tartani buszok tetején rángatózva....


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 27)

Valhalla81 írta:


> A parádén azért vonulnak fel az emberek hogy végre az évben egyszer kinyilatkoztassák az érzéseiket


Baromira sajnálom azokat az embereket akiknek parádé, dob szó, egy halom zászló és apáca ruha kell ahhoz hogy kinyilatkoztathassák az érzéseiket.
Ha ezek mind kellenek ahhoz hogy képes legyen őszintén beszélni akkor el is hiszem hogy ritkán van rá módja.

Lehet hogy torz helyen születtem és itt mindenki ufo de itt pl az embereknek elég erre a beszéd is, mindenféle felvonulás nélkül.


----------



## AndiC (2009 November 28)

Valhalla81 írta:


> A parádén azért vonulnak fel az emberek hogy végre az évben egyszer kinyilatkoztassák az érzéseiket


 
*Soha nem gondoltam volna, jó, hogy mondod... *


 A transzvesztitákról van szó, mert "normál" homoszexuálisok nem hiszem, hogy tangában billegnek kinyilatkoztatva érzéseiket a röhejes parádékon,végre. A transzvesztizmus gyógyitható. Csak kevesen akarnak gyógyulni...


----------



## maer (2009 November 28)

manapság már teljesen elfogadják a melegeket, mintha ez olyan természetes volna


----------



## MannaK (2009 November 29)

Akkor néhány tény:

A homoszexualitás anyai ágon öröklődik, csak annyira betegség, mint mondjuk a szemed színe, mivel az is az öröklött génektől függ. Ez ma a tudomány álláspontja, a probléma pontosan ott kezdődik, ha az általános iskolában már arra neveljük a gyerekeinket, hogy ez egy betegség.

A melegek felvonulása elsősorban arról szól, hogy igenis vegye észre a "többség", hogy vannak nem heteroszexuális emberek, és nincs nagyobb csinnadratta itt sem, mint bármely más felvonuláson (amelyek mindegyike a legforgalmasabb részeken van, ez a lényeg, hogy fogják fel az emberek, hogy léteznek mások is rajtuk kívül), kizárólag az ellentüntetők miatt.
És csakúgy, mint bármilyen más felvonulásra, ide is mehetnek mindenfajta szexuális orientációval rendelkező emberek, én is - heteroszexuálisként - ott voltam idén, és el is fogok menni minden évben. Amíg ilyenekre van szükség. Én boldog lennék, ha nem lenne, de sajnos van. Az a durva, hogy emiatt nekem kell rettegnem vagy szégyellnem magam, illetve kéne, de nem fogom. És meglepő, de még csak "át sem ferdítettek".

Itt Mo-n is érezhető a jogi hátránya annak, hogy nem házasodhatnak, de más országokban még durvább, pl az USA-ban a dolgozó házastárs eü. biztosítása fedezi a nem dolgozóét is. Amíg a házasság szexuális orientáció kérdése, ez csak a heteroszexuálisaknak "jár". És ez csak egyetlenegy példa a hátrányos megkülönböztetésre. Sorolni lehetne, ha már a mindennapi diszkrimináció nem elég indok. Hol van itt a jog előtti egyenlőség? Sehol.

Rengeteg sztereotípia él bennünk, a társadalomban, mindenkinek egyéni felelőssége magában leszámolni ezekkel, különben MINDENKI szenved tőlük.
Te is, férfi, aki majd bemutatkozhatsz a gyerekednek 18 éves korában, hogy "helló, én vagyok, aki eddig megkereste a pénzt a neveltetésedre", mert addig a munka miatt nem is láttad és te is, nő, akiből még azt sem nézik ki, hogy felismered a slusszkulcsot. Persze, ezeket ne ebben a fórumban vitassuk meg, mert tágabb, mint a szexuális orientáció kérdése.

És két felnőtt ember közös megegyezésen alapuló kapcsolatát egy lapon említeni a pedofíliával, az tényleg kemény (nem tudom, ki írta először, nem is érdekel, mert nem akarok személyeskedni). Egy gyerek nem tud ebbe beleegyezni. Még férfi-nő felállásban is ugyanúgy bűntény, ha nem egyezik bele ez egyikük, pedig ez heteroszexuális felállás. Azt tudjátok, hogy a gyermekbántalmazások (azon belül a szexuális abúzusok) 75 %-át családon belül követik el (leginkább heteroszexuális férfiak)? És semmi köze a szexhez, csak a hatalom kinyilvánításáról szól.

Bocs, semmi személyeskedés nincs bennem, alapjáraton vagyok kissé heves minden előítélettel kapcsolatos kérdésre (igen, a roma-felvonulásra is járok, és feminista is vagyok). És azért is bocs, ha olyasmit írtam, amit már valaki írt előttem, nem volt türelmem mindent végigolvasni, kíváncsi vagyok, hogy ezt a kis "regényemet" ki fogja


----------



## b.p. (2009 November 29)

MannaK írta:


> Akkor néhány tény:
> 
> A homoszexualitás anyai ágon öröklődik, csak annyira betegség, mint mondjuk a szemed színe, mivel az is az öröklött génektől függ. Ez ma a tudomány álláspontja, a probléma pontosan ott kezdődik, ha az általános iskolában már arra neveljük a gyerekeinket, hogy ez egy betegség.
> 
> ...



Én végigolvastam.

Tisztelem a jogfosztottakkal való együttérzéseded. Tisztelem, hogy ezt fennhangon ki is nyilvánítod, sőt demonstrációkon, nagy nyilvánosság előtt, arcod vállalásával is megteszed.

Kérdezem, hogy ki az, akinek a véleményével ilyen vehemenciával szállsz vitába? Néhány kivételes szélsőséges egyén ritka megszólalásaitól eltekintve ebben a topikban mindenki egyetért abban, hogy az ember megítélésének nem lehet alapja a szexuális orientációja, ha annak megélése törvényes keretek közt mozog. A vita másról szól. Ha időd engedi, érdemes legalább átfutni néhány száz oldalt.


----------



## redlion (2009 November 29)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Baromira nem nehéz csak annyi kellene hozzá hogy ahelyett hogy végig vonulnak a főváros legforgalmasabb utcáján fogják magukat és kimennek nyílt terepre valahova félre ahol felverhetik a sátraikat és 3 napig megállás nélkül kavarhatnak amennyit akarnak.
> 
> Ne csináljunk úgy mintha rendezvényt csak a belváros közepén lehetne tartani buszok tetején rángatózva....


 
Tudod mit, még azt se kellene. Képzelheted hány ember verhetne sátrat, hogy elege van abból, hogy a sok ingyenélőt eltartja az adójából. Hmm... vagy nem is olyan sokan lennénk?


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 29)

Kedves MannaK ! kiss


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 29)

Ernoe írta:


> Kedves MannaK ! kiss


Eddig esküszöm ez volt a legjobb postod ernoe. Rövid, tömör, senkit nem sért és még csak nem is zavar.

Ritka látvány


----------



## MannaK (2009 November 29)

b.p. írta:


> Én végigolvastam.
> 
> Tisztelem a jogfosztottakkal való együttérzéseded. Tisztelem, hogy ezt fennhangon ki is nyilvánítod, sőt demonstrációkon, nagy nyilvánosság előtt, arcod vállalásával is megteszed.
> 
> Kérdezem, hogy ki az, akinek a véleményével ilyen vehemenciával szállsz vitába? Néhány kivételes szélsőséges egyén ritka megszólalásaitól eltekintve ebben a topikban mindenki egyetért abban, hogy az ember megítélésének nem lehet alapja a szexuális orientációja, ha annak megélése törvényes keretek közt mozog. A vita másról szól. Ha időd engedi, érdemes legalább átfutni néhány száz oldalt.




Szia!

Köszi, hogy végigolvastad

Tényleg nem szeretnék "ki" kérdésekre válaszolni.
Pár hónappal ezelőtt már írtam ide, az azóta érkezett postokat át is futottam, ezekre a kérdésekre csak azért reagáltam, mert néhány hozzászólásban megláttam, és nem bírtam megállni Ettől függetlenül persze mindenkinek joga van azt gondolni, amit akar.

Csak mindig arra gondolok, hogy 100 évvel ezelőtt a nők felvonulására is így reagált a közvélemény, rendesen démonzálták a feministákat, ma meg természetesnek vesszük a szavazati jogunkat, meg hogy járhatunk egyetemre, és már mi is gyűlölhetünk teljes joggal bárkit, aki esetleg rosszabb helyzetben van nálunk. Valószínűleg nem a konkrét kérdés, és az arra adott válaszok-vélemények dühítenek fel, hanem azok a dolgok, amik bennem a témához asszociálódnak. Ezért sem akarok személyeskedni, mert annak a háttérében, hogy mire ütöm fel a fejem, az én dolgaim állnak. 
(Mindig a nagy EGO  )

Én is csak egy véleményt fogalmazok meg.

Ahhoz, hogy mi a természetes és mi nem, az emberiségnek réges-rég semmi köze, így szerintem nem is érdemes ezt a kérdést firtatni. Számomra fontosabb az, hogy mennyit követelünk másoktól, illetve azokat megtesszük-e mi is. Én is megfogom a párom kezét az utcán, és nem zavar, bárki teszi ezt a környezetemben. És én is felemelem a szavam, ha úgy érzem, bántanak valahol (nem itt és most  ), és tőlem teheti ezt bárki. 

Ha úgy érzed, még mindig rosszul látom a vita lényegét, szólj nyugodtan.

Normális, nem támadó hangnemben szívesen beszélgetek erről (is, többek között).


----------



## MannaK (2009 November 29)

ernoe írta:


> kedves mannak ! Kiss




:d


----------



## MannaK (2009 November 29)

Ja, még egy tény: az emberek 5 %-a nem heteroszexuális, azaz kb. minden 20. ember.

És nem tudom, ért nem látszanak a smiley-jaim.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 29)

MannaK írta:


> A homoszexualitás anyai ágon öröklődik, csak annyira betegség, mint mondjuk a szemed színe, mivel az is az öröklött génektől függ. Ez ma a tudomány álláspontja, a probléma pontosan ott kezdődik, ha az általános iskolában már arra neveljük a gyerekeinket, hogy ez egy betegség.


Kedves MannaK
Ez egy baromi nagy csúsztatás, lévén az orvos tudomány a témában *hajlamról* beszél. Sem az egyén sem pedig a teste mint biológiai létforma nem érez kényszert arra hogy csak és kizárólag a saját neméhez vonzódjon, ez a döntés a fejünkben születik meg, azaz mi hozzuk meg.

A legnevetségesebb magyarázkodások egyike ez amikor azzal védekeznek hogy "ilyennek születtem".
A melegek csak nagyon kicsi százaléka rendelkezik olyan tényleges elváltozással (legyen az hormonális vagy kromoszóma alapú), hogy ezt elmondhassa magáról, és *milyen érdekes hogy még az ő esetükben is rendellenességről beszélünk*.

Baromi nagy ellentmondás van itt kérem szépen.
Amíg mindenki azzal védekezik hogy ő biológiailag ilyen addig a másik oldalon a törvény szerint is mindenkinek a maga dolga *eldönteni* hogy milyen szexuális irányzatot követ.

Nem kell a rizsa. Ennyi az össz problémám.
Amit csinálsz természet ellenes és beteg, de attól még *te vagy* és ez a te *döntésed*, vállald fel vagy húzd le magad a bilibe a magyarázkodással.



MannaK írta:


> A melegek felvonulása elsősorban arról szól, hogy igenis vegye észre a "többség", hogy vannak nem heteroszexuális emberek, és nincs nagyobb csinnadratta itt sem, mint bármely más felvonuláson (amelyek mindegyike a legforgalmasabb részeken van, ez a lényeg, hogy fogják fel az emberek, hogy léteznek mások is rajtuk kívül), kizárólag az ellentüntetők miatt.


Ez egészen pontosan az angolban úgy van megnevezve hogy "atention whore" amikor is az egyének minden szart kitalálnak magukról és mindent megmozgatnak csak azért hogy figyeljenek rájuk.
Egyrészt ez egy nagyon szánalmas állapot, más részt pedig már önmagában pszichológiailag igazolt betegség.



MannaK írta:


> És csakúgy, mint bármilyen más felvonulásra, ide is mehetnek mindenfajta szexuális orientációval rendelkező emberek, én is - heteroszexuálisként - ott voltam idén, és el is fogok menni minden évben. Amíg ilyenekre van szükség. Én boldog lennék, ha nem lenne, de sajnos van. Az a durva, hogy emiatt nekem kell rettegnem vagy szégyellnem magam, illetve kéne, de nem fogom. És meglepő, de még csak "át sem ferdítettek".


Remek szó: A szükség.
Tehát egy átlag homoszexuálisnak világ elismertségre van szüksége ahhoz hogy homoszexuális lehessen?
Tehát ahhoz hogy én én lehessek parádékon kell ráznom a seggem?

De ez csak a dolog egyik oldala, a másik:
Magyarázd már el nekem hogy melyik szellemi bennfentes találta ki hogy majd attól fog a homoszexualitás népszerűsége avagy elfogadottsága nőni hogy ott is vonulnak ahol kifejezetten követelték hogy ne tegyék?



MannaK írta:


> Itt Mo-n is érezhető a jogi hátránya annak, hogy nem házasodhatnak, de más országokban még durvább, pl az USA-ban a dolgozó házastárs eü. biztosítása fedezi a nem dolgozóét is. Amíg a házasság szexuális orientáció kérdése, ez csak a heteroszexuálisaknak "jár". És ez csak egyetlenegy példa a hátrányos megkülönböztetésre. Sorolni lehetne, ha már a mindennapi diszkrimináció nem elég indok. Hol van itt a jog előtti egyenlőség? Sehol.


A jog nem pótolhatja az IQt ha hülye az egyén aki azt követeli magának. Amint azt megteszi nem vehető komolyan többé.
Terhes szabadságot nem akarnak biztosítatni maguknak a jog által? Legyünk már reálisak egy kicsit, jó?



MannaK írta:


> Rengeteg sztereotípia él bennünk, a társadalomban, mindenkinek egyéni felelőssége magában leszámolni ezekkel, különben MINDENKI szenved tőlük.
> Te is, férfi, aki majd bemutatkozhatsz a gyerekednek 18 éves korában, hogy "helló, én vagyok, aki eddig megkereste a pénzt a neveltetésedre", mert addig a munka miatt nem is láttad és te is, nő, akiből még azt sem nézik ki, hogy felismered a slusszkulcsot. Persze, ezeket ne ebben a fórumban vitassuk meg, mert tágabb, mint a szexuális orientáció kérdése.


Engedelmeddel idézlek:
"mindenkinek *egyéni* felelőssége *magában* leszámolni ezekkel"
Tehát akkor a homoszexuálisok miért is nem képesek ezt *egyénileg*, *magukban* rendezni?
Miért is kell hozzá parádé, nyilvános bevallás, szereplés?

Már megint mindenki egyenlő csak vannak akik még annál is egyenlőbbek?



MannaK írta:


> És két felnőtt ember közös megegyezésen alapuló kapcsolatát egy lapon említeni a pedofíliával, az tényleg kemény (nem tudom, ki írta először, nem is érdekel, mert nem akarok személyeskedni). Egy gyerek nem tud ebbe beleegyezni. Még férfi-nő felállásban is ugyanúgy bűntény, ha nem egyezik bele ez egyikük, pedig ez heteroszexuális felállás. Azt tudjátok, hogy a gyermekbántalmazások (azon belül a szexuális abúzusok) 75 %-át családon belül követik el (leginkább heteroszexuális férfiak)? És semmi köze a szexhez, csak a hatalom kinyilvánításáról szól.


Leginkább heteroszexuálisok? Lehetséges hogy azért mert a világ nagyobb része még heteroszexuális? 90%os homoszexuális rátával ugyan ez az adat homoszexuálisokkal lenne fenn persze közvetlenül azt megelőzően mielőtt vagy kipusztulnánk vagy már a gyerekeinket is kémcsövekben tenyésztetnénk, azért mert pár idióta szerint a szellemi szabadság előbbre való mint a biológiai egyensúly mint a természet önmaga.



MannaK írta:


> Bocs, semmi személyeskedés nincs bennem, alapjáraton vagyok kissé heves minden előítélettel kapcsolatos kérdésre (igen, a roma-felvonulásra is járok, és feminista is vagyok). És azért is bocs, ha olyasmit írtam, amit már valaki írt előttem, nem volt türelmem mindent végigolvasni, kíváncsi vagyok, hogy ezt a kis "regényemet" ki fogja


Bár nem fogod elhinni nekem én sem személyeskedésből írom amit írok és semmi bajom sem veled sem a melegekkel, egyszerűen csak tapló vagyok és türelmetlen azokkal szemben akik képtelenek felfogni a világot maguk körül esetleg mindenféle marhaságok mögé bújva próbálják osztani az észt mint hogy például a homoszexualitás egy biológiai variáció és aki annak születik az nem tehet róla.

Az elfogadásról pedig csak annyit hogy aki beléd akar kötni az beléd is fog, ha nem a homoszexualitás miatt hát akkor azért mert van/nincs rajtad sapka.
Azonban annyira hülye senki nem lehet hogy azt higgye hogy attól lesz elfogadottabb ha különcködik és ország világ előtt hirdeti hogy ő annyira de annyira más és hogy tessék e felett szemet hunyni de közben néma rajongással isteníteni.

Nőjetek fel, komolyan.
Ha meleg vagy az senkit nem fog érdekelni.






*
Ha hülye az viszont annál inkább.*


----------



## MannaK (2009 November 29)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Kedves MannaK
> Ez egy baromi nagy csúsztatás, lévén az orvos tudomány a témában *hajlamról* beszél. Sem az egyén sem pedig a teste mint biológiai létforma nem érez kényszert arra hogy csak és kizárólag a saját neméhez vonzódjon, ez a döntés a fejünkben születik meg, azaz mi hozzuk meg.
> 
> A legnevetségesebb magyarázkodások egyike ez amikor azzal védekeznek hogy "ilyennek születtem".
> ...


----------



## lindike19 (2009 November 29)

Semmi baj nincs a homoszexuálisokkal!


----------



## AndiC (2009 November 29)

MannaK írta:


> Akkor néhány tény:
> 
> A homoszexualitás anyai ágon öröklődik, csak annyira betegség, mint mondjuk a szemed színe, mivel az is az öröklött génektől függ. Ez ma a tudomány álláspontja, a probléma pontosan ott kezdődik, ha az általános iskolában már arra neveljük a gyerekeinket, hogy ez egy betegség...


 
 Hogy is van ez??  Ha én a fiúkat szeretem, a fiam is azokat fogja szeretni, vagy ha a lányokat helyezném előnybe, akkor a fiam szintén?? Ha igy van, akkor ajánlatot teszek a szomszédasszonynak...


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 29)

MannaK írta:


> Egyébként a hajlam mit is jelent? Azt hogy ha a környezet lehetőséget ad rá, akkor megjelenik a dolog. Azaz ha nem verjük a gyerek fejébe, hogy a homoszexuálisokat meg kell ölni, és genetikailag "hajlama van rá", akkor homoszexuális lesz, akarjuk vagy sem, akarja vagy sem.


Félek nem.
A hajlam az lehetőséget jelöl és nem predesztinációt.
Akikben meg van a hajlam azok épp úgy élhetnek boldogan heteroszexuális kapcsolatban mint homoszexuálisban, és épp ezért írtam hogy ez döntés kérdése.

Azt még tökéletesen el tudom fogadni hogy az életben szerzett tapasztalataink befolyásolják a döntésünket, hiszen úgy általában az "én" a tapasztalatok összességét jelöli.
Azonban az hogy ne legyen beleszólásunk ebbe az képtelenség. Más kérdés hogy nem akarunk beleszólni és ilyenkor be menekülünk olyan dolgok mögé mint hogy "én biológiailag vagyok ilyen" ezzel levéve a vállunkról a döntés súlyát, de ez akkor is csak olcsó kifogás marad annak érdekében hogy ne kelljen döntenünk.


MannaK írta:


> Az IQ-ra is csak hajlam van. Ha nem olyan környezetbe születsz, ahol lehet is ezzel kezdeni valamit, nem is lesz az ember soha okos, mindegy, hogy mekkorára lenne amúgy hajlama. De ha minimálra van hajlama, akkor senki nem tud belőle zsenit csinálni.


Az amire nincs képességünk arra nem lehet hajlamunk sem.
Madár sem lehet hajlamos víz alatt, hal módjára élni.



MannaK írta:


> A homoszexuálisoknak pedig igenis a többsége genetikailag az, aki "divatból meleg", az pár év múlva úgyis megunja, és senki nem is fog rá emlékezni.


Tehát szerinted a meleg parádékon csupa agyilag kinullázott ösztön lény tombol akiknek még csak távolról sincsen beleszólásuk sem a viselkedésükbe sem a döntéseikbe?

Ne haragudj de ezt nem veszem be.
Ennél még én is többre tartom a felvonulókat, és mint mondtam ez egy elég olcsó módja a mentegetőzésnek.



MannaK írta:


> Az előbb is írtam, hogy ugyanígy reagáltak annak idején a tüntető feministákra, de ma már el is felejtettük. Fel sem merül bennünk, hogy valamihez esetleg ne legyen jogunk olyasmi miatt, ami VELÜNKSZÜLETETT, és NEM választás kérdése. Sajnos ez van, ha nem állnak ki, nem mutatják meg, hogy vannak, akkor a "többség" hajlamos (  ) rá se bagózni, hogy esetleg valami nem úgy működik, ahogy ő hiszi, és őket is figyelembe kell venni. Tehát nem ahhoz kell a társadalom elismerése, hogy ő homoszexuális lehessen. Hanem hogy ettől még ugyanúgy lehessenek jogai, amitől mi jelenleg megfosztjuk őket.
> Persze, baromi idegesítő, ha az arcunkba tolják azokat a dolgokat, ami minket, úgy gondoljuk, nem érint, és kénytelenek vagyunk foglalkozni vele.
> A giccses cuccokban feszengőkről meg csak annyit, hogy láttunk már ilyet heteroszexuális oldalról is, akkor miért nem mondjuk, hogy minden hetero attention-whore???? A felvonulók 95 %-a nem ilyen cuccokba feszít, és semmi mást nem csinál, mint szépen sétál, esetleg egy transzparenst visz a feje fölött (kizárólag kézben, máslépp fegyvernek számít!). Tehát nem többet, mint minden más célból, máskor felvonuló ember.


Sajnálom de ez ebben a formában nem igaz.
Egy melegnek senki engedélyére nincs szüksége hogy meleg legyen. Ennek ellenére mégis vannak meleg felvonulások amik meg akarják mondani az embereknek hogy hogyan gondolkozzanak. Ne is csodáld hogy van aki ezt nehezen veszi.

Aki meleg az legyen meleg, legyen boldog, élje a mindennapjait. Ne pedig azzal tölts a szabadidejét hogy olyan emberekre akarja ráerőltetni magát és a véleményét akik soha egy rossz szót nem szóltak a melegekre.


MannaK írta:


> Ha nem lenne számunkra engedélyezett a házasság, és mi szeretnénk, akkor tulajdonképpen hülyék vagyunk, ha ez ellen szót emelünk? Vagy tűrnünk kell, mert a többség (egy része) ezt akarja?


Mi a társadalom?
Csak a demokráciában lehetséges hogy a kisebbség nyíltan terrorizálja a többséget és lesz ennek még böjtje a jövőben hidd el nekem.

Egyébként pedig igen. A mindenkori társadalmi norma mindig a többségre épít akár tetszik akár nem, ezt te épp úgy szívod mint én vagy mint bárki más az évezredek során.



MannaK írta:


> A sztereotípiáikkal nekik is ugyanúgy magukban kell leszámolniuk, mert az van nekik is, emberi tulajdonság az előítéletesség.


Pl egy ilyen sztereotípia hogy nekik vonulni kell ahhoz hogy elfogadják őket, vagy hogy senki nem fogadja el őket és ezért tüntetni kell, magyarán minden hetero bunkó?
Igen, jó lenne erről tényleg leszokni.


MannaK írta:


> Azt akartam mondani ezzel, hogy nekem is vannak előítéleteim, amiket belémneveltek, szülők-iskola-társadalom-stb, de az én felelősségem ezekkel leszámolni, a szexuális orientációval viszont nem kell leszámolni, nem is lehet.


Egyetértek.



MannaK írta:


> Elhiszem, hogy nem személyeskedsz. Lenne egy kérdésem. Azt olvastam, hogy a kék szem egy genetikai mutáció eredmény, és csak vérfertőzés útján terjedhetett el. Akkor most mi legyen a kék szeműekkel? Szerintem ne házasodhassanak


Szerintem tök mindegy hogy milyen az ember szemének a színe nem attól lesz (vagy nem lesz) ember.
Ugyan ez a véleményem a homoszexualitásról is. Attól hogy valaki hetero még nem lett emberibb mint a homoszexuális társa, de ez fordítva is ugyan így és teljes mértékben igaz.



MannaK írta:


> Senki nem kéri, hogy istenítsék a szexuális orientációja miatt, se némán, se hangosan. Én is ismerek bunkó és jófej hetero- és homoszexuálist, mivel a szexuális orentációtól sem az IQ, sem bármilyen egyéb emberi tulajdonság nem függ.


Ebben is egyetértek, de fel kellene ismerni hogy a homoszexuálisoknak is a hülye, gátlástalan, idióták miatt van rossz hírneve és nem azok miatt akik szerves részei a társadalomnak és normális ember módjára élik a mindennapjaikat, adott esetben szinté férfi élettársukkal.

Egyébként köszönöm a válaszod, többé kevésbé te vagy a második a topicban akivel kompromisszumok mentén meg férünk egymás véleménye mellett.


----------



## thunderbotee (2009 November 30)

Nahh ez jó téma, igyekszem hozzászólni normálisan!

Elvből elítélem a homoszexualitást! Miért is kéne elfogadni, hogy két azonos nemű egymással enyeleg? - Csinálja csak ne lássam, sőt a többség sem ... Miért rendezünk neki színes fesztivált ... semmivel nem többek mint a heterók, akkor mi is rendezhetnénk heteró napot!
Mindig is voltak és lesznek, viszont a társadalom erkölcsi nevelésébe szerintem nem fér bele a színes fesztivál, meg az örökbefogadás + főképp nem a házasság! 
Amit hál' istennek nem engedélyeztek még!

Utolsó mondatként: problémák nem ezzel a társadalmi csoporttal van! Hanem ennél jóval súlyosabb gondok vannak, amire még ennél is több pénzt ad ki az állam!


----------



## prf1e1 (2009 December 3)

Itt a bibi. Homoszexuálisnak lenni egy dolog, felvonuláson ba..ni más. Nekem nyolc ki mit gondol rólam, én a tetteik és a viselkedésük alapján ítélem meg az embertársaimat. Ha akarnám ugyanolyan joggal "heterozhatnék", mint ahogy engem buziznak. Lenézhetném a zöld szeműeket, a balkezeseket. Zsidózhatnék, ... stb, bármi lehet ürügy a gyűlölködésre, de ez nem az én világom.
thunderbottee, belédnevelték hogy elvből elítéld a homoszexuálisokat, mint ahogy belém is, és szinte mindenkibe, de nem árt felnőni és elfogadni, hogy nem minden úgy van, ahogy a szánkba rágták. 

Tartoztam még a TERMÉSZETES szó Objektív definícióival, íme:

"A minket leginkább érdeklő valláserkölcsi megközelítés előtt három, általánosan elterjedt
címkét kell szemügyre vennünk. Sokan axiómaként állítják, hogy a homoszexualitás
a) betegség,
b) természetellenes,
c) abnormális.
Ezen állítások igazságértékét igyekszünk elfogulatlanul megvizsgálni.

II.3.2. Természetellenes?
Szemben az előzővel, e kérdésben sajnos nincs olyan szakmai irányzat, amelynek kompetenciája
mérvadó lenne. Kénytelenek vagyunk a logikára hagyatkozni.
Mi természetellenes? Értelemszerűen az, ami nem természetes. És mi természetes? Három
megközelítésben próbálhatunk közelebb jutni a fogalomhoz; ezek együttes értelmezése ad majd
teljes képet.

1. Természetes az, ami a természetben megtalálható. E tautologikusnak tűnő definíció egyszerű
leíró megfogalmazás, ahol a tények beszélnek. Tegyük hozzá, hogy tévedés az az idealista,
beszűkítő szemlélet, amely a természetet azonosítja a szubhumán (tehát az állatvilággal bezáruló)
természettel. – Ebből az aspektusból nézve természetes dolog a gravitáció (mert van ilyen), a
gömbvillám (mert van ilyen), a betegség (mert ilyen is van), és milliárdnyi más jelenség mellett a
homoszexuális hajlam és viselkedés: mert ilyen is van (mint az V. fejezetben majd tárgyaljuk: az
állatvilágban is). Ha nem volna, szükségtelen volna beszélni róla.

2. Természetes az, ami nem akadályozza a természet működését. Innen szemlélve a dolgokat,
természetellenes pl. az ipari társadalom, az atomrobbantások, a dél-amerikai esőerdők kiirtása. A
kizárólagos homoszexualitás akkor volna természetellenes, ha olyan arányban létezne, hogy a
kihalás veszélyét jelentené a fajra nézve. E kontextusban egyetlen jelenség sem vizsgálható
önmagában, csakis a természet egészével való összefüggésben. Természetellenesnek kellene
mondanunk az atmoszférát is, ha benne bizonyos (mérgező) gázok aránya nem annyi volna,
amennyi, hanem annál magasabb. Mivel a valós arány nem veszélyezteti a természet egyensúlyát,
e gázok léte természetesnek mondható. Hasonlóképpen a – kritériumaink szerinti – kizárólagos
homoszexualitás aránya is annyi, amennyi (úgy tűnik, az érték viszonylag konstans) – s ebben a
mértékben nem veszélyezteti az emberi faj fennmaradását. Tehát a homoszexualitás természetes
tényező a létezők világában.

3. Természetes az, ami valaminek vagy valakinek a természetéből (jellegéből) fakad. A vasnak
természetes tulajdonsága, hogy oxidálódik. A póknak, hogy nyolc lába van, és a struccnak, hogy
kettő. A kétlábú pók és a nyolclábú strucc természetellenes volna. Természetes dolog az ember
halála, és természetes annak módja, ha nem külső beavatkozás idézi elő. Természetes az ember
szexualitása, és természetes annak kiélése – az adott ember természetének (testi és lelki
meghatározottság alapján) megfelelő módon. Mint láttuk, az orvostudomány kimutatta a
fiziológiai különbséget hetero- és homoszexualitás között. A szexuális magatartás többek között
élettani sajátosságok bázisán nyugvó viselkedésmód. Ha valóban e bázison nyugszik az egyén
viselkedése, akkor mondható, hogy „jellegéből fakad”. Tehát természetes, ha egy heteroszexuális
férfi heteroszexuális kapcsolatot létesít, de természetellenes, ha homoszexuális aktusban vesz
részt. És ugyanígy: természetes a homoszexuális férfi homoszexuális életmódja, de részéről
természetellenes, ha heteroszexuális vonalon próbálkozik, mert az nem a jellegének megfelelő
viselkedési forma.
E három szempont mellett negyediknek fölvetheti valaki azt a definíciót: „Természetes az, ami az
Isten által teremtett világban a bűneset nélkül is megtalálható lenne.” E felvetés jogos,
megvitatása viszont kívül esik fejezetünk tárgykörén. A maga helyén visszatérünk rá."

Részlet Birtalan Balázs : Halállal lakoljanak? című könyvéből. 

A másik kettőre nem térek ki. Érdekes kis olvasmány vallási jellege ellenére.

A lényeg a lényeg, a témához való viszonyulás nevelés kérdése. Melegnek lenni nem az. Nekem sem azt volt nehéz elfogadni, hogy meleg vagyok, azt hogy ezzel nincs semmi baj, az pedig nem tud érdekelni, hogy egyesek nem képesek felfedezni a gondolkodás, tájékozódás képességét. Nem az én feladatom nevelni. További jó vitát.


----------



## maggi85 (2009 December 3)

Teljesen egyet értek thunderbotee-val! Bár igazság szerint nekem vannak homoszexuális ismerőseim, akiket mint embereket nagyon szeretek, az meg nem érdekel, hogy mi folyik a hálószobájukban!


----------



## prf1e1 (2009 December 3)

Védekezés hogy ilyennek születtem? Szerintetek ha ez döntés kérdése lenne, lennének melegek? Szerintetek választaná valaki a sok ba..akodást, ami emiatt éri? Hát bocsi, de tényleg nem vagytok eszeteknél. 10 éven át küzdöttem hogy megváltozzak, tönkretette a gyerekkoromat de nem adtam fel. Orvosok, gyógyszerek, szorongás, rettegés, ennyire emlékszem ezekből az időkből, az elhülyített társadalom nekem is beadta hogy a magamfajta "szörny" ... Ilyen vagyok és kész. 10 év kellett hogy rájöjjek, hogy NEM AZT VOLT NEHÉZ ELFOGADNI, HOGY MELEG VAGYOK, CSAK AZT HOGY EZZEL NINCS SEMMI BAJ! 

thunderbottee, elvből elítéled a homoszexualitást, mert erre neveltek, mint ahogy mindenkit, de ideje lenne felnőni és rájönni, hogy nem minden úgy van mint ahogy a szánkba rágták.

Miért kell elfogadnom hogy két ELLENKEZŐ nemű egymással enyeleg?
Nem kell jönni a sablonszöveggel...NEKEM NEM TERMÉSZETES, ÉS NEKEM NEM NORMÁLIS. Érdekel valakit? Nem

Ha egy hetero pár megfogja egymás kezét, nem történik semmi. Ha egy meleg pár ezt teszi az már provokáció, pedig lehet hogy csak jól esne nekik érezni, hogy az a másik nem egy idegen akitől egy méterre kell mennie. A heteroknak, már akit ez izgat maximum annyit kell tolerálni, hogy vagyunk. A melegeknek azért jóval többet.

Kedves hetero. Válaszd már azt hogy szeretkezel egy azonos neművel, és mindet élvezed is? Menne? Ugye hogy nem. Akkor hogy jöhettek ezzel a választás dologgal? Elment az eszetek?

Sokáig úgy voltam, hogy nem lesz, nem lehet gyerekem. Hát lesz. Ha nem itt, Magyarországon, de igen is örökbe fogok fogadni, és jó szülő leszek. Embert fogok belőle nevelni, csak azért is.

Mint már írtam, a témához való hozzáállás nevelés kérdése. Gyilkosokat, hülyéket, rasszistákat is lehet nevelni. A homoszexualitás pedig veleszületett dolog. És mivel ezt tapasztalatból tudom, persze hogy nem fogadom el, hogy bárki is mást állítson.

Na megyek, nem az én dolgom nevelni. Tájékozódjatok, és nőjjetek fel.
Minden jót.


----------



## prf1e1 (2009 December 3)

A szex mindenki magánügye, bármilyen is az illető nemi identitása.


----------



## Rea42 (2009 December 3)

A homoszexualitás egy állapot, ami nem betegség, nem szégyellni való, hanem csak más mint a megszokott. Ők is isten gyermekei, hisz az Úr teremtette őket így. Én ismerek homoszexuális zsidó embereket is, őket is Isten teremtette!


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 3)

Rea42 írta:


> A homoszexualitás egy állapot, ami nem betegség, nem szégyellni való, hanem csak más mint a megszokott. Ők is isten gyermekei, hisz az Úr teremtette őket így. Én ismerek homoszexuális zsidó embereket is, őket is Isten teremtette!


Keresnél nekem valakit a fórumon aki ezzel ellentmondott?

Csak halkan jegyzem meg hogy már megint a Jézus Krisztus szupersztár szerű erkölcsi kitörések villámhárítója a téma.
Majd szóljatok ha objektíven is tudjátok nézni a dolgot.


----------



## Gintaka9966 (2009 December 11)

Helló!
Szerintem arról nem tehet senki hogy melyik nemhez vonzódik, viszont arról már tehet ha még dicsekszik is vele, felvonulásokon vesz részt stb....


----------



## Scoo79 (2009 December 19)

Gintaka9966 írta:


> Helló!
> Szerintem arról nem tehet senki hogy melyik nemhez vonzódik, viszont arról már tehet ha még dicsekszik is vele, felvonulásokon vesz részt stb....


Pontosan. Annak senkinek semmi köze, hogy ki mit csinál a hálószobában egészen addig amíg azt a hálószobában csinálják.


----------



## tsz (2009 December 20)

prf1e1 írta:


> A szex mindenki magánügye, bármilyen is az illető nemi identitása.



"magánügy" akkor is, ha az a bizonyos "szex" pedofil, pederaszta, gerontomán, szadista, kéjgyilkos, hogy csak a főbb pszichoszexuális "zavarokat" emlitsem meg.
ki húzza meg a "normális" és "abnormális" közti határt és miért "itt" és nem "ott"?? 
Mitől normálisabb az egyik abnormális, mint a másik?? 
Mert hogy nem annyira veszélyes? -- Deeeehogynem...


----------



## ppsk (2009 December 20)

A határ meghúzása roppant egyszerű: ami nem normális, az abnormális.


----------



## ibics (2009 December 30)

Sziasztok
azon valaki elgondolkodott már közületek hogy alapjában véve csak két egészséges tökéletes ember tehát férfi és nö tud homoszexuális utodot létre hozni? A kérdésem akkor miert az utodon kéritek számon sokan hogy buzi vagy nem buzi? A másik elgondolkodtato dolog két homoszexuális ember (itt valaki szerint helyesen) nem tud utodokat nemzeni. Akkor miert nem fogynak ki a melegek?


----------



## ibics (2009 December 30)

tsz írta:


> "magánügy" akkor is, ha az a bizonyos "szex" pedofil, pederaszta, gerontomán, szadista, kéjgyilkos, hogy csak a főbb pszichoszexuális "zavarokat" emlitsem meg.
> ki húzza meg a "normális" és "abnormális" közti határt és miért "itt" és nem "ott"??
> Mitől normálisabb az egyik abnormális, mint a másik??
> Mert hogy nem annyira veszélyes? -- Deeeehogynem...



Szerintem a becsukodo ajto mögött mindenki azt csináljon KÖZÖS MEGEGYEZÉSSEL amit akar. Ha felnégyeli a párját az se számit de reggelre varja össze és eltudjon menni a sarkifüszereshez))


----------



## csilucika (2010 Január 8)

Nekem férjem van 3gyerekem,de elfogadom hogy vannak mások is akik máshogy élik meg a szerelmüket,nem vagyunk egyformák,és nem tudhatom hogy mit hozz a jövö, bár számomra is érdekes szitú ez a egész de ha nekik jó hát nekem is,volt egy ismerösöm lezbi volt köztudotan azota meg már van férje söt gyereke is van akik megváltoznak,


----------



## ungarosaurus (2010 Január 9)

*Oscar Wilde - Dorian Gray arcképe*

Nem akarok nagyon mélyen bele menni ebbe a témába. Inkább egy könyv ajánlást mondanék: Oscar Wilde - Dorian Gray arcképe. Ezt a könyvet egyetemen szokták olvasni. Én magam olvastam. Nagyon jó könyv. Ha valakit érdekel a homoszexualitás akkor ezt a könyvet vegye a kezébe és olvassa el. Nagyon sok társadalom kritika van benne ami még most is meg állja a helyét. Ugy hogy mindenkinek csak ajánlani tudom.


----------



## mazarp (2010 Január 13)

A legfőbb problémám az, hogy miért gondolják egyesek napjainkban, hogy erről beszélni kell? Miért fontos, hogy felvonulásokat rendezzenek?
Saját magukat diszkriminálják a homoszexuálisok.

Én meglehetősen konzervatív vagyok, véleményt formálni nem akarok, mert nem is számítana.

De! Úgy gondolom lehet méltósággal is viselni ezt az állapotot vagy hajlamot vagy nevezzük akárminek.
Nem kell ahhoz ripacs módjára viselkedni és éretlen emberkéket (gyerekeket, kamaszokat) esetleg tévútra terelni pusztán mert kíváncsiak és mert az értékrendjük nem fejlődött ki rendesen.
Uff! Most aztán jól kitomboltam magam. :lol:


----------



## Karesz28 (2010 Január 13)

mazarp írta:


> A legfőbb problémám az, hogy miért gondolják egyesek napjainkban, hogy erről beszélni kell? Miért fontos, hogy felvonulásokat rendezzenek?
> Saját magukat diszkriminálják a homoszexuálisok.
> 
> Én meglehetősen konzervatív vagyok, véleményt formálni nem akarok, mert nem is számítana.
> ...


Ez így van, szóról szóra.


----------



## nesz (2010 Január 13)

Egyetértek veled  de én betegségnek nevezném.. de igen addig nem érdekel senkit és nem zavar senkit amíg nem reklámozzák.. de lassan már nekünk "normális" embereknek kéne felvonulást rendezni... mert mi leszünk kevesebben


----------



## mazarp (2010 Január 13)

nesz írta:


> Egyetértek veled  de én betegségnek nevezném.. de igen addig nem érdekel senkit és nem zavar senkit amíg nem reklámozzák.. de lassan már nekünk "normális" embereknek kéne felvonulást rendezni... mert mi leszünk kevesebben



Háááát heterofelvonulásról még nem hallottam, 
De ha lesz, szóljatok! Megyek!


----------



## eszter1527 (2010 Január 17)

Nagyon jó a bevezető szöveg, egyetértek vele  A Biblia útmutatást ad arról, hogy elvileg mi a jó és a rossz, de a világ változik, és így tolódnak a határok is. Muszáj meglátnunk azt, hogy a homosexualitás milyen szempontból probléma. Látnunk kellene, hogy ez egy genetikai betegség, nem egy választott életforma! Akkor minden fertőző beteget, dankórost és leprásat öljünk meg? Vagy utáljuk őket?
Nekem van egy nagyon jó barátom, aki meleg, senki sem gondolná róla, hogy az. Depressziós amiatt, amiért az, kérdem én, vajon azért depresszis mert önszántából választotta ezt, hogy meleg legyen? A világon nem ismerek nála becsületesebb, kedvesebb , segítőkészebb embert, akinek ha van egy kis apró a zsebében, éppen akkor, amikor egy nincstelen mellett megyünk el az utcán, az első az, hogy odaadja neki.
Nem szabad a jó és rossz fogalmát keverni, vagy ehhez mérni ki minek született. Az alapján kell meglátnunk a dolgokat a jó és a rosszat, hogy mit jelent Embernek lenni! Hogy mi tesz minket Emberré!!


----------



## Ferencv123 (2010 Január 18)

eszter1527 írta:


> Nagyon jó a bevezető szöveg, egyetértek vele  A Biblia útmutatást ad arról, hogy elvileg mi a jó és a rossz, de a világ változik, és így tolódnak a határok is. Muszáj meglátnunk azt, hogy a homosexualitás milyen szempontból probléma. Látnunk kellene, hogy ez egy genetikai betegség, nem egy választott életforma! Akkor minden fertőző beteget, dankórost és leprásat öljünk meg? Vagy utáljuk őket?
> Nekem van egy nagyon jó barátom, aki meleg, senki sem gondolná róla, hogy az. Depressziós amiatt, amiért az, kérdem én, vajon azért depresszis mert önszántából választotta ezt, hogy meleg legyen? A világon nem ismerek nála becsületesebb, kedvesebb , segítőkészebb embert, akinek ha van egy kis apró a zsebében, éppen akkor, amikor egy nincstelen mellett megyünk el az utcán, az első az, hogy odaadja neki.
> Nem szabad a jó és rossz fogalmát keverni, vagy ehhez mérni ki minek született. Az alapján kell meglátnunk a dolgokat a jó és a rosszat, hogy mit jelent Embernek lenni! Hogy mi tesz minket Emberré!!




Ne ítélj, hogy ne ítéltess!
Ehhez kéne tartani magunkat.\\m/


----------



## Karesz28 (2010 Január 18)

eszter1527 írta:


> Nagyon jó a bevezető szöveg, egyetértek vele  A Biblia útmutatást ad arról, hogy elvileg mi a jó és a rossz, de a világ változik, és így tolódnak a határok is. Muszáj meglátnunk azt, hogy a homosexualitás milyen szempontból probléma. Látnunk kellene, hogy ez egy genetikai betegség, nem egy választott életforma! Akkor minden fertőző beteget, dankórost és leprásat öljünk meg? Vagy utáljuk őket?
> Nekem van egy nagyon jó barátom, aki meleg, senki sem gondolná róla, hogy az. Depressziós amiatt, amiért az, kérdem én, vajon azért depresszis mert önszántából választotta ezt, hogy meleg legyen? A világon nem ismerek nála becsületesebb, kedvesebb , segítőkészebb embert, akinek ha van egy kis apró a zsebében, éppen akkor, amikor egy nincstelen mellett megyünk el az utcán, az első az, hogy odaadja neki.
> Nem szabad a jó és rossz fogalmát keverni, vagy ehhez mérni ki minek született. Az alapján kell meglátnunk a dolgokat a jó és a rosszat, hogy mit jelent Embernek lenni! Hogy mi tesz minket Emberré!!


Tökéletesen egyetértek.
A homoszexualitás egy betegség, de ez semmilyen módon nem jelenti azt hogy el kellene ítélni vagy üldözni kellene, sőt. Segíteni és bátorítani kellene a betegeket hogy képesek legyenek szorongás nélkül mások szemébe nézni.

Azt azonban nagyon sajnálom hogy ebből a dologból egyesek a pénz és egyéb javak hatására világ mozgalmat és divatot akarnak csinálni. Ez a homoszexuálisokra nézve épp úgy sértő mint mindenki másra, továbbá egy undorító dolog.


----------



## ferencke (2010 Január 18)

A homoszexualitas es pedofilia nincs tul messze egymastol.
Talan 1x az is elfogadott lesz?


----------



## Karesz28 (2010 Január 18)

ferencke írta:


> A homoszexualitas es pedofilia nincs tul messze egymastol.
> Talan 1x az is elfogadott lesz?


Azért ez tényleg erős kijelentés. A pedofíliát nem lehet a homoszexualitáshoz hasonlítani és ne is tegyük, mert ezzel homoszexuálisok ezreit, ha nem millióit sértjük emberi mivoltukban.

Ugyanakkor az biztos hogy egy olyan társadalomban ahol a homoszexualitásból képesek követendő divatirányzatot csinálni ott mindig megvan az esélye hogy az olyan erkölcsileg szélsőséges dolgok mint a vérfertőzés vagy a pedofília egyszer csak már nem fog annyira szélsőségesnek tűnni.
Erre nem egy példa volt mind a Római birodalom, mind pedig a Feudalizmus kapcsán az elit és intellektuális társadalmi rétegekben.

Személy szerint én ezért is ítélem el az olyan programokat mint a meleg parádé. Lehet hogy a szervezők egyáltalán nem abból az elgondolásból csinálják hogy terjesszék ezt az erkölcsileg erősen nehezményezhető magatartást, azonban végeredményben csak és kizárólag ezt érik el vele és ez a nagy probléma.
A magyar társadalom, a magyar ember nagyon messze van attól hogy képes legyen zokszó nélkül tűrni az ilyen dolgokat. Nyugaton az emberek mind testileg mind lelkileg öntudatosabbak, tisztában vannak vele hogy attól még hogy látnak valamit nem kell azt követniük vagy elfogadniuk. Nálunk akármennyire is megy a politikai és egyéb téren a széthúzás és az egymás ellen szítás, a magyar az mindig magyar marad és összetart. Ez évszázadok, év ezredek következménye és nagyon sokáig kell még vadítani a népet ahhoz hogy ne bízzon meg a saját vérében sem.


----------



## azin (2010 Január 26)

mazarp írta:


> Háááát heterofelvonulásról még nem hallottam,
> De ha lesz, szóljatok! Megyek!


 
Ne csináljatok már úgy, mintha nem lenne. Kérlek... Lehet, hogy nem nevezik külön HETERO felvonulásnak, de ha például Pesten elmész bármilyen felvonulós rendezvényre (például futógálára), mindig ott vannak a seggüket riszáló gogógirlök falatnyi kis toppocskájukban és tangájukban. 
Ez mennyiben rosszabb, mint egy meleg felvonulás? Az utóbbitól legalább a gyerekeket távol lehet tartani. (Sőt ha már itt tartunk a budapesti felvonulásokon a rendőrség mindenkit távol tart.) A futásokon pedig mindig nagyon sok kisebb-nagyobb gyereket látok. Mért jó az nekik, ha azt látják, hogy egy néni a színpadon tekereg? Ezt meg én nem szeretem nézni. Akkor tiltassuk be? Mondjuk, hogy nők csak a négy fal között játszhatják a r*bancot? 
Vagy elmegyünk egy parkba és a padon a HETERO pár már aktus közelben jár, annyira belemelegedett a dologba. Nos ezt sem csípem. 
Hmmm, egy kicsit eltávolódtam az idézett szövegtől, de sebaj. Szóval, aki hetero felvonulásokat akar látni akár elmehet egy szexkiállításra (vagy hogyan hívják) vagy akár egy futógálára. 
hozzászólás egy hetero lánytól


----------



## mazarp (2010 Január 27)

kedves azin,
nem szeretnék a szavakon lovagolni, de ezt egy homo érdeklődésű ember is megteheti egy padon vagy a futóversenyen......
nekem a kiélezett népszerűsítéssel van leginkább bajom, mert valljuk be ez nem egy általánosan elfogadott dolog. rendben a hetero aktus sem való közszemlére....
uff


----------



## Aaron0621 (2010 Február 3)

Mindenki tegye félre politikai nézeteit (ATV), esetleg Havas Henrikkel szembeni utálatát, és nézze végig a közel 1 órás, baromi érdeke műsort. 

A két oldal képviselői vitatkoznak a homoszexualitásról, többek között felmerül, hogy öröklött betegség-e, vagy társadalmi, Isten hogy áll a témához stb.


----------



## tsz (2010 Február 4)

Aaron0621 írta:


> Mindenki tegye félre politikai nézeteit (ATV), esetleg Havas Henrikkel szembeni utálatát, és nézze végig a közel 1 órás, baromi érdeke műsort.
> 
> A két oldal képviselői vitatkoznak a homoszexualitásról, többek között felmerül, hogy öröklött betegség-e, vagy társadalmi, Isten hogy áll a témához stb.


 
valóban, egyik ámulatból a másikba lehet esni: pont az ATV és pont a Havas... És pont ezek ilyen szabadon, tárgyilagosan, informative... Le a kalappal...
A magam részéről, aaron, nélküled asszem nemigen jutottam volna ehhez hozzá. Hálásak lehetünk.
Ez a műsor talán méltó lezárása lehetne ennek a topiknak.

Ami miatt az ámulat hatványozottan jogos, hogy a neolib globálmédia legalább tiz egynehány éve kökeményen sulykolja ennek a devianciának a természetes jellegét, amit a beszélgetés előtti szavazás eredménye kiválóan leigazol:
az ifjak 54%-a, bedőlve a média hazudozásának úgy gondolta, hogy a homoszexualitás NEM deviencia.

A beszélgetés tényértékű információinak hatására a REALITÁSOKRÓL információt kapva, a beszélgetés után már csak 40% számára volt normális (nem-deviáns) a homodolog.

Nekem az jött le, micsoda károkat tud okozni az agymosó, hazudozós és manipulativ média. 
Gondoljatok csak a közelgő választásokra...


----------



## Aaron0621 (2010 Február 6)

tsz írta:


> valóban, egyik ámulatból a másikba lehet esni: pont az ATV és pont a Havas... És pont ezek ilyen szabadon, tárgyilagosan, informative... Le a kalappal...
> A magam részéről, aaron, nélküled asszem nemigen jutottam volna ehhez hozzá. Hálásak lehetünk.
> Ez a műsor talán méltó lezárása lehetne ennek a topiknak.
> 
> ...



Pontosan, az utolsó 2 mondatod általános érvényű. A média szavát mindenki elhiszi...tudnám, miért. Azért, mert egy neves lap/tv híradó lehoz egy hírt, nem feltétlen igaz...az embereknek alapvetően azt kell megtanulniuk (legalábbis Mon biztos), h ne higyjenek el mindent elsőre, amit hallanak.


----------



## Karesz28 (2010 Február 7)

A média "agymosó" mivolta nem kérdéses, azonban azt is említsük meg hogy még a legrosszabb esetben is elvárható hogy az ember kikövetkeztesse a "valóságot", és itt jön a probléma, lévén erre sokan nem képesek.

A műsorban elhangzott hogy a pl a keresztények nem üldözik a homoszexualitást hanem pusztán nem értenek vele egyet, és ez nagy különbség. A meleg felvonulás kapcsán a melegek által 99%ban emlegetett szó az intolerancia, az hogy őket nem tolerálja a társadalom, na de könyörgöm, tudni lehetett előre hogy a társadalom többsége nem ért egyet ezzel a nyilvános összejövetellel! Ki az intoleráns ha nem az aki a közakarat ellenére "csak azért is" alapon tartja meg a rendezvényt?

Ugyan ez a helyzet a melegség nyilvános felvállalásával.
Magyarázza meg nekem valaki miért kell ezzel a TV elé állni ha nem szereplési vágyból? Szerintem ez a kérdéskör semmilyen szinten nem kapcsolódik szexualitáshoz, maximum az elhanyagoltsághoz és a soha meg nem kapott figyelemhez.
Ez pedig a figyelem szerzés egyik legtorzabb és legdegeneráltabb módja, amikor valaki azzal akar szerepelni hogy ő homoszexuális.
Pont az ilyen egyének miatt vannak akkora sztereotípiák a homoszexuálisokkal szemben, mert nem az kerül a TVbe aki normális életet élt hanem aki agyilag degenerált és azzal akar villogni hogy ő hova rakja a nemi szervét.

Egymás elfogadásához, a toleranciához két ember szükségeltetik.
Az nem tolerancia ha az egyik fél azt akarja hogy engedjenek meg neki mindent az ég adta világon. Ez egyetlen egy társadalomban sem működik.
A meleg parádéból sem lett volna semmilyen botrány ha egy zárt helyen vagy városon kívül tartják meg. Nem, nekik a főúton kell masírozniuk, hát meg is lett az eredménye.


----------



## tsz (2010 Február 7)

Karesz28 írta:


> ... őket nem tolerálja a társadalom, ...
> 
> Ugyan ez a helyzet a melegség nyilvános felvállalásával.
> Magyarázza meg nekem valaki miért kell ezzel a TV elé állni ha nem szereplési vágyból? Szerintem ez a kérdéskör semmilyen szinten nem kapcsolódik szexualitáshoz, ... és a soha meg nem kapott figyelemhez.
> ...



Jól kapiskálod.... 
Csakhogy: te azt hiszed, mert azt vágják mindig az arcodba, azt sujkolják a fejedbe, a médiájukkal arra szocializálnak, hogy toleránsnak kell lenned, mert az egy erkölcsi alap dolog. Ha nem vagy toleráns, nem is lehetsz ember.

Nade: annyi bűnt követtél el már a "mássággal" szemben, annyit üldözted a szerencsétlen homokat, hogy azt sose tudod kompenzálni. 
BŰNÖS VAGY és ez ad különleges jogokat a homok kezébe.
Ha ma a homók gyerekeket "nevelnek", holnap homotanodát nyitnak csak kiskoruaknak, vagy AKÁRMIT csinálnak, NEKED akkor is kuss, mert bűnös (azaz intoleráns) vagy.

Már réééég nem a BEILLESZKEDÉSRŐL, vagy az ELTŰRÉSRŐL van szó, már sokkal messzebb vagyunk. 
Arról van inkább szó, hogy a homo kisebbség KÜLÖNBB mint te, jobbak az adottságaik, jobban csinálnak mindent, mint te. A homók sikeresebbek, gazdagabbak, tehetségesebbek, mint te, komplett üzletágakat urallnak, a szórakoztató ipart (hollywood) sose fogod tudni visszavenni tőlük...
Csak azt teheted, hogy beismered alábbvalóságodat, csodálod és istenited a homókat és persze, ahogy fogalmazol: "engedj meg nekik mindent a világon". 

Mert ha nem... akkor az a minimum hogy bunkó intoleráns vagy, aki ellen (talán nemsokára) törvényileg is fel lehet lépni...

Nem ismerős ez a scenarió?? 

Nem veszed észre, hogy ez ugyanaz a trükk, mint amit a holokauszttal folyamatosan játszanak?? A fentiekben csak ki kell cserélni a "homo" szót "másvallásúra", az "intoleránst" "rasszistára" -- és MINDEN ÜL... 
Imádd új uraidat...
( Mert ha nem, a "törvényi fellépés" elé már nem kell betenni a "nemsokára" időhatározót...)

Azt se vetted észre, hogy a cigányok ugyanezt koppintják a cinkos hatalom asszisztenciája mellett, és MINDENT meg kell engedj nekik, különben "rááászzistááá" leszel... (Akit ezért le is lehet sittelni...)


----------



## Karesz28 (2010 Február 7)

Tény hogy ez a séma sokszor le lett már játszva kisebbség, elnyomottak, zsidók, abortusz és csak a jó isten tudja hogy még kinek meg minek a képében, de azért legyünk nyitott gondolkodásúak.

A Homoszexuálisok épp úgy csak bábok ebben a játszmában mint az átlag ember aki az egyre durvább megkülönböztetésre kapja fel a fejét, mert ma már lassan tényleg ott tartunk hogy az ilyen dolgokat reklámozni és tisztelni kell.

Valaki fogja őket aztán feltűzi őket a zászlójára mint az mszp a nyugdíjasokat 4 évenként, de erről ők nem tehetnek. Ők épp úgy be vannak etetve mint a másik oldal, és itt jönnek a képbe olyan fogalmak mint a tudatos indulat keltés és széthúzás gyártása, mert ugyan ezt meg lehet figyelni a kisebbség kapcsán is.
Amiből egyszer politikai kérdés lett abból már normális dolog nem születik csak gyűlölet, éppen ezért én sem szeretem ebből a szemszögből nézni a dolgot.

A homoszexuálisoknak is meg kell értenie hogy akármennyire is eteti őket a karhatalom azzal hogy ők az istencsászárok és mindenhez joguk van, attól még ők is csak emberek, és ha ezt nem fogják fel akkor nincs mit csodálkozni tojás dobáláson meg felgyújtott meleg bárokon.

Persze tudom hogy most a homoszexuálisok csak egy kis részéről van szó, amelyik a médiában aktív. A nagyobb, normális réteg éli a mindennapjait, dolgozik, adózik, fix kapcsolatban keresi a boldogulását és nem hétvégi dugászatokban.


----------



## Aaron0621 (2010 Február 7)

Karesz28 írta:


> A média "agymosó" mivolta nem kérdéses, azonban azt is említsük meg hogy még a legrosszabb esetben is elvárható hogy az ember kikövetkeztesse a "valóságot", és itt jön a probléma, lévén erre sokan nem képesek.
> 
> A műsorban elhangzott hogy a pl a keresztények nem üldözik a homoszexualitást hanem pusztán nem értenek vele egyet, és ez nagy különbség. A meleg felvonulás kapcsán a melegek által 99%ban emlegetett szó az intolerancia, az hogy őket nem tolerálja a társadalom, na de könyörgöm, tudni lehetett előre hogy a társadalom többsége nem ért egyet ezzel a nyilvános összejövetellel! Ki az intoleráns ha nem az aki a közakarat ellenére "csak azért is" alapon tartja meg a rendezvényt?
> 
> ...



Sztem teljesen igazad van, a sztereotípiák a hülyék miatt alakulnak, de...attól, h a tvben látunk 1, 10, 100 hülyét, még a többi /többség/ nem feltétlen az. Pont igaz ez más hírekre is: nem csak az történik a nagyvilágba, ami bekerül a 25 perces hírekbe.
Sztem alapvetően ezzel van a baj, h az emberek Mon nem tanulták meg olvasni, nézni, hallgatni a médiát, még az olyan alapvető dolgok között sem tudnak különbséget tenni, mint a hír vagy vélemény. Ebből vezethető le többek között a melegekkel kapcsolatos problémák egy nagy része.


----------



## Yolca (2010 Július 10)

Jó, tetszett. De miről volt szó? A homoszexről (hogy kell ezt írni) vagy arról, hogy kinek van joga az itélkezésre?
1. Homosex: ha a Földanya volnék, nem szeretném ezt a nagy szaporulatot... biztos lenne ráhatásom - globális lény lévén, - hogy hassak a lakóimra.
2. Kinek a vallása? Hány Isten van? ... mindenki válaszoljon magának.


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

A homoszexualitás azóta van szerintem mióta van szabad akarat.


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2011 Május 6)

*Sziasztok Mindenkikiss*

*Szeretettel ajánlom figyelmetekbe a Ch-n elindult árverést :grin:*

*Itt érhető el:*
http://canadahun.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=167


*Köszönöm figyelmeteket*

*Szép napot*

*üdv Anyóka*


----------



## Ernoe (2011 Július 12)

Homoszexualitás a természetben:
-





-
Erdekes, hogy az állatvilágban nemcsak homoszexualis allatokkal találkozunk hanem transvesztitákkal is.
-
A bakteriumoknál még cifrább, ott a "szeretkezés" után a "nöstény" megváltoztatja a nemét.


----------



## cat34 (2011 Július 18)

Érdekesnek tartom az emberek hozzáállását a homoszexualitáshoz. Engem speciel nem zavar, ha két egynemű ember (legyen az férfi vagy nő) egymás kezét fogva sétál az utcán, uram bocsá' csókolózik. Mélységesen felháborít, ami nemrég történt itt Bp.-en a meleg felvonuláson. Miért ne vonulhatnának ők is, mint bárki más. Egyik-másik ember elkezdte, hogy aki meleg az otthon űzze és nem vigye az utcára, a többi meg csak folytatta - falkaszellem. Szerintem viszont az egész a toleranciáról, a másság elfogadásáról szól és nem arról, hogy ki milyen szexuális beállítottságú.

A párom is érdekes: ha a tévében egy filmben két pasi csókolózik, "prüszkölni" kezd, ha két nő, "nyálcsorgatva" lesi. Mondtam is neki, hogy nem egészen világos a hozzáállása, mivel mindkét esetben két azonos neműről van szó, de ő azt felelte, hogy van különbség. Máig nem mondta meg, hogy mi.


----------



## Aeren (2011 Július 20)

cat34 írta:


> Szerintem viszont az egész a toleranciáról, a másság elfogadásáról szól és nem arról, hogy ki milyen szexuális beállítottságú.


A tolerancia persze elméletileg kölcsönös és az is beletartozna hogy nem vonulnak fel ha egyszer tudják hogy az adott helyen nem látják őket szívesen.
Félreértés ne essék, minden joguk meg van hozzá, de ha már egyszer a tolerancia szóba lett hozva...

A dolog másik oldala a divat bi-/homo- szexualitás.
Nagyon kevés ténylegesen homoszexuális létezik ugyanis aki tényleg fizikai okok miatt olyan amilyen és nem azért mert "tök jó buli" vagy mert nem volt nő a tanyán.
Továbbá az ilyen fajta felfogás egy kis pénzel és lobbival párosulva rendkívül groteszk dolgokat tud a társadalomba juttatni. Jó példa erre a Gender ideológia amely szerint az ember egy nem nélküli élőlény (értsd: biológiailag nem lehet hím/nőstény körbe sorolni) és a nő/férfi szerepeket pusztán a társadalmi elvárások rögzítik bennük.
Félreértés ne essék, ez nem egy elvont, szexuális problémákkal és nemi identitás zavarokkal küszködő ember elmélkedése a saját hovatartozásáról, ez ma tételesen a törvénykönyvben is megtalálható (Lásd: "semleges neműnek kell nevelni az óvodást" címszó és cikkek).

Ezek a dolgok mind mind elgondolkoztatóak ha már egyszer szóba lett hozva a tolerancia.

A problémát azonban ezen felül sem értem, mert elméletben a szexuális hovatartozás mindenkinek a magánügye, és bár a jó isten se tudja hány féle szexuális jelző, fetish vagy ~filia létezik, egyedül a homoszexuálisoknál tapasztalom ezt a "szereplési kényszert" hogy mindenkinek tudnia kell hogy ők hova szeretik (vagy nem szeretik) rakni a nemi szervüket.
Hátrányosan különböztetik meg példának okáért a pedofilokat meg a gerontofilokat is, mégsem láttam még egy embert sem felvonulást szervezni nekik vagy velük.

Ennek fényében pedig (személy szerint) csak arra tudok gondolni hogy a probléma központjában nem a szexualitás áll hanem sokkal prózaibb okok: szereplési kényszer, kisebbségi komplexus, polgár pukkasztás, stb.
Ebben az elgondolásomban erősít az is hogy nagyon sok homoszexuális elítéli az ilyen "gay pride" eventeket mondván hogy csak arra jók hogy a feszültséget szítsák, amivel valahol egyet is kell hogy értsek, hiszen nem a tolerancia motiválja a szervezőket amikor egy város közepén akarnak keresztül masírozni lehetőleg mindig a legforgalmasabb és a leglakottabb övezeteket érintve.


----------



## kamii (2011 Július 20)

Tehát te egy intoleráns homoszexuális vagy, aki nem a heterokat, hanem a többi homoszexuálist utálja?  Mert azok nemvalódiak?


----------



## Melitta (2011 Július 20)

Kedves Aeren!
Tollarencia, igen sok helyen meg mindig attrocitasok erik a massagot, mint irod magad is nem szivesen latott vendegek.Ugyan miert? mert egy fesztivalon milliokat csinalnak a helyfoglalastol a rendorsegi biztositas a securyt a sok szalloda telthazzal megy jo par napig a vendeglok dugig.
A pedofilokkal osszemosni .......................jobb helyeken kriminal kategoriaba tartozik es merek bizni benne egy egy kirivo eset van es nem tomegesen, miert is kene felvonulniuk?

NAgyon sokan kimentunk az itteni fesztivalra pont azert, hogy tamogassuk tolleraljuk a masik embert.
Annak dacara hogy en sem vagyok leszbi es a barati tarsasagbol is a nem homo es bisex emberek tomegevel voltak jelen.
Kepeket is tettem fel, igazan nagy buli volt mindenhol koncertek stb.
Felvonultak a a rendorok minden keruletbol a canadai army rengeteg ceg nagy es kis companyk tanarok iskolak orvosok, aki szamit ma valamit az kiall a tollarencia mellett es tamogatja ,hogy elfogadjak oket emberszamban ugyanolyan jogokkal mint a masik embert.
Ez a topic nem arrol szol hogy kinek mi a velemenye hanem probalja bemutatni a pozitiv dolgokoat a masik emberbol.

Amennyiben nem ertesz veluk egyet nem kell elmenni a rendezvenyukre, nem kell reszese legyel olyan programoknak amik messze foldon hires kultur esemenyek.
Riohoz tudom hasonlitani, egy orszag el a karnevalbol,miert is vannak a magyarok minden busnisz ellen beoltva?


----------



## Aeren (2011 Július 20)

kamii írta:


> Tehát te egy intoleráns homoszexuális vagy, aki nem a heterokat, hanem a többi homoszexuálist utálja?  Mert azok nemvalódiak?


Ha van időd egyszer magyarázd el nekem is hogyan sikerült ilyen következtetést levonnod :lol:




Melitta írta:


> Tollarencia, igen sok helyen meg mindig attrocitasok erik a massagot


Ez nem a homoszexualitás sajátja. Az emberek képesek kikezdeni a másikat bármiért, épp ahol fogást találnak rajta. Bőrszín, vallás, szexualitás, szemüveges, vörös hajú, fogszabályzós, hájas, bulimiás, van rajta sapka, nincs rajta sapka.
Nem kell feltétlen úgy tenni mint ha a világon csak a homoszexuálisokat érné negatív megkülönböztetés. 


Melitta írta:


> mint irod magad is nem szivesen latott vendegek.Ugyan miert? mert egy fesztivalon milliokat csinalnak a helyfoglalastol a rendorsegi biztositas a securyt a sok szalloda telthazzal megy jo par napig a vendeglok dugig.


Nem egészen értem, nem tudom hogy kit miért kellene hogy érdekeljen hogy X,Y szálloda vagy étterem mennyivel több bevételt tesz el.
A tolerancia jegyében írtam hogy egy gay pride eventet meg lehet tartani nem lakó negyedben vagy akár városon kívül is, ez speciel miért lenne akkora probléma? Ha már egyszer az ilyen bulik központi kérdése a tolerancia akkor talán a szervezőknek kellene elgondolkodniuk egy picit azon hogy mennyire toleráns dolog ott gaypride eventelni ahol a lakók nem akarják azt.

Ez presztízs kérdés. Szerintem a homoszexuálisok legalább annyira intoleránsak a társadalom felé mint a társadalom egyes rétegei feléjük. Csak azért is, dacból, polgár pukkasztás alapon húznak keresztül rendezvényeket.


Melitta írta:


> A pedofilokkal osszemosni .......................jobb helyeken kriminal kategoriaba tartozik es merek bizni benne egy egy kirivo eset van es nem tomegesen, miert is kene felvonulniuk?


Csak egy példa volt, de ott volt mellette a gerontofilia is.
A nagymama kedvelők miért nem éreznek késztetést arra hogy felvonuljanak? Pedig ha valamit hát őket megint megvetné a társadalom egy tekintélyes rétege.
Vagy ott vannak a fetisiszták. A pelenkázásra izgulók miért nem éreznek rá késztetést hogy mint Szetey Gábor az MSZPből a homoszexualitása kapcsán, pódiumra álljanak és elmondják ország világnak hogy ők bizony úgy érzik jól magukat ha be pelenkázzák őket és maguk alá csinálhatnak.

Tényleg nem értem.
Miért csak a homoszexuálisoknál lehet megfigyelni ezt a szereplési vágyat?
Uram bocsá ebből is gondolom hogy itt nem a szexualitásról van szó.


Melitta írta:


> NAgyon sokan kimentunk az itteni fesztivalra pont azert, hogy tamogassuk tolleraljuk a masik embert.
> Annak dacara hogy en sem vagyok leszbi es a barati tarsasagbol is a nem homo es bisex emberek tomegevel voltak jelen.
> Kepeket is tettem fel, igazan nagy buli volt mindenhol koncertek stb.
> Felvonultak a a rendorok minden keruletbol a canadai army rengeteg ceg nagy es kis companyk tanarok iskolak orvosok, aki szamit ma valamit az kiall a tollarencia mellett es tamogatja ,hogy elfogadjak oket emberszamban ugyanolyan jogokkal mint a masik embert.
> Ez a topic nem arrol szol hogy kinek mi a velemenye hanem probalja bemutatni a pozitiv dolgokoat a masik emberbol.


Nem értelek melitta.
Mi az hogy próbálja bemutatni a pozitív dolgokat a másik emberből?
Ezt úgy mondod mit hogy ha valamit ellensúlyozni kellene.
Tisztázzuk: A homoszexualitás nem betegség és nem valami totális erkölcsi fertő amit ellensúlyozni kellene valamivel. Ez egy szexuális hovatartozás/identitás és mint ilyen kb annyi köze van ahhoz hogy egy ember jó vagy rossz-e mint hogy milyen az ízlése vagy milyen a kedvenc színe.

Amit felvetettem az az hogy a tolerancia egy kölcsönös dolog, továbbá hogy az egész homoszexualitás körüli melodráma egy mesterségesen gerjesztett dolog.


Melitta írta:


> Amennyiben nem ertesz veluk egyet nem kell elmenni a rendezvenyukre, nem kell reszese legyel olyan programoknak amik messze foldon hires kultur esemenyek.
> Riohoz tudom hasonlitani, egy orszag el a karnevalbol,miert is vannak a magyarok minden busnisz ellen beoltva?


Azért ne csináljunk úgy mint hogy ha a gay pride pusztán pénz kérdés és adó forrás lenne. Ha ennyire adakozhatnékuk van a derék férfiaknak vagy nőknek megtehetik postai úton is. Ide keverni a "businesst" alapjában véve hibás elgondolás.


----------



## cat34 (2011 Július 21)

Aeren írta:


> Amit felvetettem az az hogy a tolerancia egy kölcsönös dolog, továbbá hogy az egész homoszexualitás körüli melodráma egy mesterségesen gerjesztett dolog.


 
Ezzel nem értek egyet. Meglátásom szerint nem azért vonulnak fel, mert magamutogatók és polgárpukkasztók akarnak lenni. Ha visszagondolunk a régmúlt időkre a homoszexuálisokat mindig üldözték, sőt ki is végezték őket nemi hovatartozásuk miatt. Szerintem a felvonulásnak többek között az is a lényege, hogy végre nyíltan vállalhatják önmagukat anélkül, hogy emiatt üldöznék őket, urambocsá' az életükkel kellene fizetniük. 
Sajnos Mo-n még nem értünk el erre a szintre.


----------



## Emike02 (2011 Július 21)

Sziasztok, nekem vannak homoszexuális barátaim (is), ők nem vonulnak fel. Azért nem, mert a szexualitás alapvetően a hálószobára tartozik, függetlenül attól, hogy homo- vagy hetero. Ha ülök a vonaton, és velem szemben egy hetero pár csókolózik egész úton, hát bevallom, nem arra gondolok, milyen szép is a heteroszexualitás, hanem arra, hogy mért nem maradtak otthon az ágyban.
Manapság már mindenért lehet vonulni, tüntetni, nem látom be, miért pont a homoszexuálisok ne mehetnének az utcára vonulni.


----------



## Aeren (2011 Július 21)

Emike02 írta:


> Sziasztok, nekem vannak homoszexuális barátaim (is), ők nem vonulnak fel. Azért nem, mert a szexualitás alapvetően a hálószobára tartozik, függetlenül attól, hogy homo- vagy hetero. Ha ülök a vonaton, és velem szemben egy hetero pár csókolózik egész úton, hát bevallom, nem arra gondolok, milyen szép is a heteroszexualitás, hanem arra, hogy mért nem maradtak otthon az ágyban.
> Manapság már mindenért lehet vonulni, tüntetni, nem látom be, miért pont a homoszexuálisok ne mehetnének az utcára vonulni.


Egyetértek. A szexualitás jó lenne ha otthon maradna, teljesen mindegy hogy milyen.


----------



## Aeren (2011 Július 21)

cat34 írta:


> Ezzel nem értek egyet. Meglátásom szerint nem azért vonulnak fel, mert magamutogatók és polgárpukkasztók akarnak lenni. Ha visszagondolunk a régmúlt időkre a homoszexuálisokat mindig üldözték, sőt ki is végezték őket nemi hovatartozásuk miatt. Szerintem a felvonulásnak többek között az is a lényege, hogy végre nyíltan vállalhatják önmagukat anélkül, hogy emiatt üldöznék őket, urambocsá' az életükkel kellene fizetniük.
> Sajnos Mo-n még nem értünk el erre a szintre.


Mint említettem ezzel két probléma van.
1. Egy felvonulást meg lehet tartani úgy hogy közben tekintettel vannak a lakókra, még akkor is ha ez azt jelentené hogy a külvárosban vagy városon kívül fesztiváloznak.
(Még egyszer aláhúzom: nem az ehhez fűződő jogukat firtatom, csak a tolerancia kapcsán érdekes a dolog. Én sem mondhatom valakire hogy intoleráns ha leordít mert az ablaka alatt hirdetem a szexuális hovatartozásom. Ez abszurditás)

2. Tény hogy a homoszexuálisokat (meg minden más szexualitást kivéve a hetero-t) üldözték, azonban erre nem feltétlen lehet hivatkozni hiszen ez már a múlt zenéje. Talán nekik is el kellene fogadniuk hogy a társadalom teljes értékű tagjai és az egyedüli dolog ami megkülönbözteti őket a többi embertől az az ő hozzáállásuk, hogy valahol még most is áldozatnak tekintik magukat.


----------



## elke (2011 Július 21)

Remélem nem úgy gondolod teljesen mindegy a szexualitása a magánügyet hogy a pedofil stb is nyugodtan szexelhet csak otthon tegye.


Lényeg az emberi faj hajlamos a gyűlölködésre a másság miatt. Hajlamos a kegyetlenségre olyan okokért is amiről a másik nem tehet pl bőrszín.
És tökéletesen képes az emberi faj önmagát kiírtani bármilyen koholt ürüggyel pedig a génjeibe a túlélést programozták bele.

Igen lehet magánügy ha megvan a tolerancia és egy homoszexuálist sem ölnek meg azért mert kiderül hogy homoszexuális pl. Ha az ember megtanulja elfogadni a másikat és tisztelni az életét és a másik ember életét.
Az emberiség borzalmasan beteg. Nem kell hozzá homoszexuálisnak lenni....


----------



## Aeren (2011 Július 21)

elke írta:


> Remélem nem úgy gondolod teljesen mindegy a szexualitása a magánügyet hogy a pedofil stb is nyugodtan szexelhet csak otthon tegye.


Elég nyilvánvaló hogy nem erre gondoltam, azonban a pedofilia megint csak remek példa az előítéletekre.
Ahogy a skizofrénia nem jelenti azt hogy az illető egy gyilkos, úgy a pedofilia sem jelenti azt hogy az illető gyerekmolesztáló.

A pedofilia önmagában egy állapot. A gyerekek felé történő szexuális vonzódás. Ez pedig önmagában semmit nem jelent lévén a szexuális vonzódást (függetlenül attól hogy hetero, homo vagy bármi más) minden egészséges ember kordában tudja tartani.

Ennek fényében pedig már bőven lehetne felvonulást tartani, hiszen ha pedofil lennék, kikérném magamnak hogy engem gyerekek megerőszakolóival, gyilkosaival és ki tudja még milyen szennyel azonosítsanak.
Azonban mint mondtam ez a fajta szereplési vágy csak a homoszexuálisoknál figyelhető meg.


elke írta:


> Lényeg az emberi faj hajlamos a gyűlölködésre a másság miatt. Hajlamos a kegyetlenségre olyan okokért is amiről a másik nem tehet pl bőrszín.
> És tökéletesen képes az emberi faj önmagát kiírtani bármilyen koholt ürüggyel pedig a génjeibe a túlélést programozták bele.
> 
> Igen lehet magánügy ha megvan a tolerancia és egy homoszexuálist sem ölnek meg azért mert kiderül hogy homoszexuális pl. Ha az ember megtanulja elfogadni a másikat és tisztelni az életét és a másik ember életét.
> Az emberiség borzalmasan beteg. Nem kell hozzá homoszexuálisnak lenni....


És ennek a problémának a fejének, mondhatni a központi alakjának a homoszexualitást kell megtenni? Ezt remélem te sem gondoltad komolyan, mert akkor az egy nagyon komoly kérdés komédiává alacsonyítását jelentené.
Ha valaki a tolerancia jegyében akar tüntetni vagy vonulni az ne "meleg büszkeségnek" nevezze a felvonulást mert az kb olyan mint hogy ha én azt mondanám hogy tüntessünk a korrupció ellen úgy hogy alkoholizálunk.

Visszatérve erre:


> Igen lehet magánügy ha megvan a tolerancia és egy homoszexuálist sem ölnek meg azért mert kiderül hogy homoszexuális


Ez egy nagyon hibás elgondolás ami nem a problémával foglalkozik hanem mártírokat keres arra hogy a saját ideológiáját hirdesse.

Miközben nap mint nap emberek ezrei halnak erőszakos halált (pénz, ideológia, bőrszín és a jó isten tudja milyen különbségek miatt) nem tartom normálisnak hogy egy csoport kisajátítsa magának az intolerancia fogalmát és azt mondja hogy velük szemben intoleráns a társadalom.
Ez egy baromság.
Homoszexuálisok ezrei és százezrei élnek a társadalmunkban normális produktív emberként, nem érezve annak a szükségét hogy sajnáltassák magukat vagy mártírként tetszelegjenek valamilyen "büszkeség" felvonuláson és érdekes módon a környezetük 100%ig el is fogadja őket.

Meg kellene tudni látni:
Ez egy ön-gerjesztő folyamat. Ha valaki kiáll a nyilvánosság elé és azzal tetszeleg ott hogy ő más és egy áldozat akkor az is lesz.

Hiszen a mai társadalomban tudod kik akik a leginkább megkülönböztetik a homoszexuálisokat a "többi" embertől? Maguk a homoszexuálisok.
Senkit nem érdekelne a szexuális hovatartozásuk, de ők azt hirdetni akarják, mert az őket megkülönbözteti a többiektől, ezzel pedig a kör be is zárult.

El kéne gondolkodni egy picit ezen a dolgon.


----------



## Melitta (2011 Július 21)

Eleg szelektive az informacioid, hisz naponta olvashatjuk, hogy embereket akasztanak vagy vegeznek ki vagy vernek meg, megalazzak mert mas mint a tobbi. Nalunk semmilyen atrocitas nem tortenik a Pride felvonaulason, hisz maximalisan toleralja a tarsadalom az egyenlo jogaikat.

Nem kell osszemosni a :"massagot" a pedofeliaval, mert a meleg tarsadalom sem vallalja fel a pedofil ugyeket.
Lehet hogy van koztuk pedofil de ugyanugy elitelik mint a tarsadalom tobbi tagja es minden esetben kriminal kategoriaba tartozik.

VAn ertelme a felvonulasnak mert egyre tobb orszag ismeri el egyenlo jogaikat,es egyre jobban csokken azoknak az orszagoknak a sora ahol akasztas jar erte, ahol az eletuk a letuk veszleyben van.

Az uzleti reszet egy ilyen nagyszabasu fesztivalnak mar sokan felismertek, foleg akik bizniszt akarnak csinalni es lenyegtelen szamukra ,hogy kinek adjak el portekajukat , kiveszi ki toluk a szallodai szobat vagy kinek adjak ki berbe az autot.
Torontoban 100ezerre becsulik a felvonulokkal a tamogatokat , es aki el es mozog az ki nem hagy ilyen lehtoseget,akar a cege kepviseltesse magat akar mint uzletet.

Ma Mo-on legjobb ejszakai musor a melegbarban van , ami vilaghiru, es nagyon sokan elmennek megnezni mikor hazalatogatnak. A humor a revu a zene mindent egyben osszeteve kivalo musort nyujtanak.


----------



## Aeren (2011 Július 21)

Melitta írta:


> Eleg szelektive az informacioid, hisz naponta olvashatjuk, hogy embereket akasztanak vagy vegeznek ki vagy vernek meg, megalazzak mert mas mint a tobbi. Nalunk semmilyen atrocitas nem tortenik a Pride felvonaulason, hisz maximalisan toleralja a tarsadalom az egyenlo jogaikat.
> 
> Nem kell osszemosni a :"massagot" a pedofeliaval, mert a meleg tarsadalom sem vallalja fel a pedofil ugyeket.
> Lehet hogy van koztuk pedofil de ugyanugy elitelik mint a tarsadalom tobbi tagja es minden esetben kriminal kategoriaba tartozik.
> ...


Hát úgy tűnik nem értettél meg sokat abból amit írtam Melitta...


----------



## Melitta (2011 Július 21)

Te se amit itt irunk.
A vilag egyik resze elfogadja tolerealja es tamogatja jogaikat, te meg ellen ellekezojet allitod.
A canadahun toleral minden embert es a massagot is.


----------



## cat34 (2011 Július 21)

Kedves Aeren!

Nem értem azt a részét a hozzászólásodnak "Ha valaki kiáll a nyilvánosság elé és azzal tetszeleg ott hogy ő más és egy áldozat akkor az is lesz."

Szerintem az a helyzet, hogy igenis ki kell állni a nyilvánosság elé, mivel a másságot ma Mo-n nem tolerálják. 

"Homoszexuálisok ezrei és százezrei élnek a társadalmunkban normális produktív emberként, nem érezve annak a szükségét hogy sajnáltassák magukat vagy mártírként tetszelegjenek valamilyen "büszkeség" felvonuláson és érdekes módon a környezetük 100%ig el is fogadja őket."

Az emberek 80-90%-a még mindig fújjog, köpköd, megjegyzéseket tesz. A környezet, akikről te írsz nem más, mint a SZŰK családi környezet - már ha az nem fordul ellenük.


Egyébként nem csak meleg felvonulás van. Ma már pénz hiányában nem rendezik meg, de volt Budapest Parádé is.


----------



## Aeren (2011 Július 21)

Melitta írta:


> Te se amit itt irunk.
> A vilag egyik resze elfogadja tolerealja es tamogatja jogaikat, te meg ellen ellekezojet allitod.
> A canadahun toleral minden embert es a massagot is.


Kedves Melitta
Én tökéletesen értem azt amit írsz/írtok. Dióhéjban annyi hogy "merjünk sokszínűek lenni", "merjünk mások lenni".

A problémám nekem csak annyi hogy nem értem azt a féle toleranciát ami csak egy irányba működik, azaz én elvárom hogy velem toleránsak legyenek az emberek, de az ő értékrendjükre, felfogásukra, ideológiájukra, kéréseikre teszek rá.
2008-as Gay Pride-al is ez volt a probléma. A szervezőket a tervezett út mentén lakók nyomatékosan kérték és figyelmeztették arra hogy ne legyen itt meleg fesztivál. A szervezők olyan nagy ívben tettek rá hogy öröm volt nézni. Kikérték a rendőrségen az engedélyt, aztán meg is lett a hozanatja. Még a külföldi sajtóban is a paradicsommal megdobált kordonnal körbe vett melegeket látta az ember.

Én csak azt mondom kedves melitta hogy a tolerancia fogalma a kölcsönösségen alapszik. Nem várhatom el másoktól a toleranciát ha teszek a véleményükre és be pofátlankodok az életterükbe azzal hogy háj, jöttem táncolni, nincs rajtam más mint egy apáca csuha, nézzétek meg is mutatom hogy nincs alatta semmi.



cat34 írta:


> Nem értem azt a részét a hozzászólásodnak "Ha valaki kiáll a nyilvánosság elé és azzal tetszeleg ott hogy ő más és egy áldozat akkor az is lesz."


Pedig talán még ez a legkönnyebben érthető része a hozzászólásnak... egyszerű gyakorlati pszichológia.

Nézzünk egy gyakorlati példát akkor:
Mész az utcán elmegy melletted ez a család:






Mi a hozzáfűznivalód?
Egy család. Emberek. Se több se kevesebb.
Sétálnak az unokájukkal. Talán még idillinek is nevezhető a kép.
Személy szerint én talán rájuk se néznék.

Most akkor szembe jönnek veled ezek a fazonok:





Ha ezeket nem nézed meg magadnak akkor semmit.
Ez már megosztja a véleményeket, nem de?

Nos, akkor mondjuk ki kerek perec: különbözőek vagyunk.
Más a véleményünk, más az ízlésünk. Más embereket tartunk vonzónak, más ételeket, zenét színeket kedvelünk. Különbözik a véleményünk filmek és előadók kapcsán. Van aki imádja Justin Biebert, van aki bele fojtaná egy kanál vízbe mert még a hideg is kirázza tőle.
Javíts ki ha rosszul gondolom, de ez ugye a homoszexuálisoknál is egy mérvadó nézet. Merjük felvállalni magunkat és a véleményünket. Merjük felvállalni azt hogy mások vagyunk.

Ez is egy apró paradoxon a a sok közül.
Miért paradoxon? Mert merd felvállalni a véleményed de csak akkor ha az pozitív. Amennyiben nem tetszik a homoszexualitás úgy inkább maradj csendben.

Hoppácska. Hova is tűnt a tolerancia meg a másság felvállalása hirtelen?
A tolerancia odáig terjed hogy mindenkinek szabad szeretni engem, és mindenki annyi különböző és "más" formában imád amennyiben csak akar, de ha nem akkor nem vagyunk rá kíváncsiak?
Hogy is van ez?

Had kérdezzem már meg, milyen alapon várod el azt másoktól hogy ne fogalmazzanak meg veled szemben negatív kritikát? Élteted az individualizmust, a másságot, azt hogy mindenki merje felvállalni azt ami, de ha az neked nem tetszik akkor inkább ne?

Remélem így már érthető.
Ha pódiumra állsz és "másnak" hirdeted magad akkor fel kell rá készülnöd hogy megoszlanak rólad a vélemények.
Az "egy a sok közül" azért kényelmes mert bár nem vagy több se kevesebb másoknál, hozzájuk tartozol. A csapat része vagy valahol.

Ez nem azt jelenti hogy nem különcködhetsz.
Azt viszont igen hogy ha így teszel akkor kapni fogsz hideget és meleget egyaránt.
Abszurd, irreális és beteg felfogás azt várni hogy minden ember a földön pozitívan fog viszonyulni hozzád.


cat34 írta:


> "Homoszexuálisok ezrei és százezrei élnek a társadalmunkban normális produktív emberként, nem érezve annak a szükségét hogy sajnáltassák magukat vagy mártírként tetszelegjenek valamilyen "büszkeség" felvonuláson és érdekes módon a környezetük 100%ig el is fogadja őket."
> 
> Az emberek 80-90%-a még mindig fújjog, köpköd, megjegyzéseket tesz. A környezet, akikről te írsz nem más, mint a SZŰK családi környezet - már ha az nem fordul ellenük.


Ezt nem tudom mire alapozod. Tudomásom szerint a család általában ha lehet intoleránsabb az ilyesfajta változásokra mint a közvetlen baráti kör.
azért mondom ezt mert nekem is van Homoszexuális barátom és mivel a téma adott volt elég sokat is beszélgettünk róla.


----------



## cat34 (2011 Július 25)

Kedves Aeren!

Lehet, hogy csak én érzem így, de egy picit ellentmondásos és ellenséges a hozzászólásod. 

Azt mondod van homoszexuális barátod, mégis "fazonoknak" titulálod a melegeket. 

_"Ha pódiumra állsz és "másnak" hirdeted magad akkor fel kell rá készülnöd hogy megoszlanak rólad a vélemények."_

Igen, igazad van. Nem lehet mindenkinek ugynaz a véleménye mindenről, különbözőek vagyunk. Nekem az a problémám, ha ez a "vélemény" egymás ellen uszításba, netán tettlegességbe, kődobálásba megy át. Persze, nem kell mindenkinek szeretni a homoszexuálisokat, nem kell őket ajnározni, csak legalább el tudnánk jutni odáig, hogy ha egy meleg pár végigmegy az utcán kézenfogva, akkor ne tegyenek megjegyzéseket rájuk, fogadják el őket is. Ahogy az első képed alá írtad: "személy szerint én rájuk se néznék", annyira természetes.


----------



## Emike02 (2011 Július 26)

Csatlakozom Aeren hozzászólásához, teljes mértékben.


----------



## Ernoe (2011 Július 26)

> A pedofilia önmagában egy állapot. A gyerekek felé történő szexuális vonzódás. Ez pedig önmagában semmit nem jelent lévén a szexuális vonzódást (függetlenül attól hogy hetero, homo vagy bármi más) minden egészséges ember kordában tudja tartani.


 *Kedves Aeren*
-
Nevetnem kell mert a szerzetesek kötik a reverendájukat "kodával" össze és ahogy halljuk nekik nem mindig sikerül a "pedofil-állapotukat" (ahogy nevezed) kordában tartani. 
-





-
De ha már olyan szépen felsoroltad a szexualis kielégülés lehetöségeit ajánlom nézzük meg Jim Jarmusch "*Night on Earth*" cimü filmjéböl a Romai jelenetet ahol Roberto Benigni egy taxiban meggyonja pubertáskori szexualis vétkeit.
-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81u6Em09Zh0&feature=related
-


----------



## pitti (2011 Július 26)

:mrgreen:
Hogy en milyen topikokban bukkanok rad Ernoe...


----------



## Sidhe (2011 Július 26)

pitti írta:


> :mrgreen:
> Hogy en milyen topikokban bukkanok rad Ernoe...



Követed?


----------



## Ernoe (2011 Július 26)

Hallo Pitti
-
Látod, amiota megnösültél nem jársz már a homo-lokálba. Hiányolnak a fiuk. 
-
Nézzd meg ezt a két nöi ruhába bujt férfit, lila övvel. Es ezek mondják, hogy a homoszexualitás perverz.
-


----------



## Sidhe (2011 Július 26)

Ernoe írta:


> Hallo Pitti
> -
> Látod, amiota megnösültél nem jársz már a homo-lokálba. Hiányolnak a fiuk.
> -
> ...



Rád is sokan mondják, hogy épeszű vagy, pedig.......


----------



## pitti (2011 Július 26)

Ernoe írta:


> Hallo Pitti
> -
> Látod, amiota megnösültél nem jársz már a homo-lokálba. Hiányolnak a fiuk.
> -
> ...


Szerintem ezeknek mar minden szexualitas perverz...:mrgreen:


----------



## Ernoe (2011 Július 27)

Teljesen vicces ahogy a papok küzdenek a "megnemszületett életért" ("für das ungebore Leben") ugyanakkor ök a cölibátussal mégcsak egy esélyt sem adnak a spermáiknak a "kibontakozáshoz."
-
Felkéne öket világositani, hogy a "gyermekálldás" az nem tévesztendö össze az ivaréretlen gyerekekkel valo játszással.
-
Szép idö volt az idén és elmentem a homoszexualisok fesztiváljára. Hát ugy elszomorodtam amikor láttam azt a sok boldogarcu nöt és férfit, kéz a kézben, megkönnyebbülve sétálni és eszembejutott, hogy *néhány évtizeddel ezelött még bujkálniuk kellett*, a rendör elöállitotta öket, elveszitették a munkahelyüket, kizárta öket a társadalom.
-
Számtalan organizácio volt jelen. A közlekedési vállalattol kezdve a rendörség-homoszexuális klubján keresztül, az alpinisták-hszklubja, söt az összes pártszervezettöl voltak sátrak ottan *csak a magukat keresztényinek nevezö pártok *nem mertek kilépni az árnyékbol.
-
A homoszexualitás az szerintük bün mert természetellenes.
-
Biztos nincs közöttük biologus mert az tudhatná, hogy hány ezer állatfaj létezik ahol a homoszexualitás hozzátartozik az élethez. Már emlitettem talán, hogy léteznek transvesztit oktopuszok akik nönek adják ki magukat. A delfineknél, ezeknél az intelligens lényeknél még az oralszex is napirenden van. Megtekinthetö skandináv muzeumokban.


----------



## Sidhe (2011 Július 27)

Kezdtek kifelé haladni a jóízlés határai közül....


----------



## pitti (2011 Július 27)

Sidhe írta:


> Kezdtek kifelé haladni a jóízlés határai közül....


Csak a vamosok nehogy megtuggyak.


----------



## Sidhe (2011 Július 27)

pitti írta:


> Csak a vamosok nehogy megtuggyak.



Ehh. ))
kiss


----------



## pitti (2011 Július 27)

Ernoe írta:


> Szép idö volt az idén és elmentem a homoszexualisok fesztiváljára.


Tuttam!! Tuttam, hogy valahonnan ismerem azt az oszhaju elemedett pasast aki kaftanban es alsogatyaban tancolt az auto tetejen!!


----------



## tsz (2011 Július 27)

pitti írta:


> Csak a vamosok nehogy megtuggyak.



a vámosok csak akkor jönnének be a képbe, ha kifelé haladván a
homárok magukkal vinnék a jóizlést vagy legalábbis annak egy jelentős darabját...

Ez a veszély náluk nem igazán fenyeget -- még a szagát is utálják...


----------



## cat34 (2011 Július 28)

Ernoe írta:


> -
> Nézzd meg ezt a két nöi ruhába bujt férfit, lila övvel. Es ezek mondják, hogy a homoszexualitás perverz.
> -


 

No várjál mán! Lila?  Én ezt pirosnak látom. kiss


----------



## Jaszladany (2011 Július 29)

Ernoe írta:


> A homoszexualitás az szerintük bün mert természetellenes.
> -
> Biztos nincs közöttük biologus mert az tudhatná, hogy hány ezer állatfaj létezik ahol a homoszexualitás hozzátartozik az élethez. Már emlitettem talán, hogy léteznek transvesztit oktopuszok akik nönek adják ki magukat. A delfineknél, ezeknél az intelligens lényeknél még az oralszex is napirenden van. Megtekinthetö skandináv muzeumokban.




Kedves Ernoe, én nem csodálkozom azon, hogy itt is Rád találok, de az érvelésed ebben a témában is több ponton problémás.

Ha szerinted a homoszexualitás természetességét az bizonyítja, hogy az állatvilágban is felfedezni véled, akkor vidd tovább ezt az eszmefuttatást, és nézd meg hova vezet: az érvelésed alapján tehát természetesnek nevezhetjük azt is, ha valaki elfogyasztja újszülött gyerekét, elég abból kevesebb is alapon, vagy megöli, sőt akár meg is eszi a szomszéd csemetéit, hogy helyettük a saját génjeit örökítse tovább, netán kilöki a testvérét családi fészekből, hogy neki több falat jusson, vagy felfalja a partnerét az aktus után, stb. Ezek is mind természetes viselkedési formák az állatvilágban, tehát ha valaki ember létére ilyeneket tesz, miért is ítélnénk el?
Ugye belátod, hogy erről az oldalról nem lehet megközelíteni a témát, bármennyire is az evolúcióból szeretnéd a magyarázatokat levezetni.

Mellesleg az állatok ún. homoszexuális viselkedésének semmi köze a homoszexualitáshoz. Az állatok a fajfenntartás ösztöne alapján választanak társat, nem pedig érzelmi alapon, mert szerelmesek lettek ugyanolyan nemű társaikba.
Én nem vagyok ugyan az állatviselkedéstan szakértője, de a kutyákat pl. elég jól ismerem. Valóban előfordul, hogy egy kan kutya hím nemű kutyát szemel ki, és meghágó szándékkal ugrik a hátára, ám ezt a legkevésbé sem azért teszi, mert homoszexuális hajlamai vannak. 
Két ok lehetséges: az egyik, hogy a kiszemelt egyed még fiatal (esetleg ivartalanított), ezért a "szerelmes" kan kutya nem érzi a hím nemi jelleg szagát a másikon.

A másik ok, hogy ez a meghágó szándék a kan kutyáknál a dominancia kifejezésének az eszköze, és egyben agresszív provokáció. Az alul lévő kan kutya ezt annak is veszi, és a legtöbb esetben szinte azonnal verekedés és dominanciaharc a vége.
Ha az alul lévő kan kutya kevésbé domináns egyed, akkor "behódol" a hátára ugró másik kannak, azaz behúzza fülét farkát, és a legtöbb esetben menekülni próbál a helyzetből, azaz a harc (és nem az aktus) elől, vagy elveti magát a földre, és ezzel elismeri a másik fél uralmi fölényét.
Mindkét reakció véget vet az ún. homoszexuális közeledésnek.

Nos, ha a kutyáknál ez a viselkedésforma egyesek számára az állatok homoszexualitásának a bizonyítéka, erős a gyanúm, hogy a többi állat esetében is csupán az állatok helytelen felismeréséről van szó a másik nemével kapcsolatban, vagy az emberek félreértelmezik az állatok testbeszédét.

A polip vagy a csiga sem azért váltanak nemet, mert biszexuális hajlamaik vannak, hanem mert a fajfenntartás érdeke ezt kívánja meg tőlük. Ők sem támasztják tehát alá a transzvesztita hajlam természetességét.


----------



## Aeren (2011 Augusztus 5)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Aeren*
> -
> Nevetnem kell mert a szerzetesek kötik a reverendájukat "kodával" össze és ahogy halljuk nekik nem mindig sikerül a "pedofil-állapotukat" (ahogy nevezed) kordában tartani.


Kedves ernoe
Kérlek tájékozódj mielőtt belekezdesz valaminek a kritizálásába. 

A szexuális vonzódás alá van rendelve az aktív tudatnak.
Amennyiben ez nem így lenne úgy az utcán se látnál mást mint egymást megerőszakoló embereket hiszen nem tudnak parancsolni a szexuális vágyaiknak. Ugye nem ez a helyzet?

Ahhoz hogy valaki megrontson egy gyereket vagy megerőszakoljon valakit többszörös vagy nagyságrendekkel nagyobb mentális elváltozásra van szükség.
Magyarán:
A Pedofilia nem egyenlő a gyerek molesztálással
A skizofrénia nem egyenlő a gyilkolással
Az asperger nem egyenlő a kommunikáció képtelenséggel
A beképzeltség nem egyenlő mások eltiprásával hogy ezzel is a saját nagyságunkat és felsőbbrendűségünket bizonyítsuk.
A félelem nem egyenlő a szívrohammal
A szeretet nem egyenlő az önfeláldozással

Amennyiben te ki akarod kezdeni azt a tényt hogy az ember személyisége mind biológiailag, mind pedig mentálisan több millió részegység összjátéka, úgy attól tartok el kell vetni a "normális" fogalmát is és szembe kell nézni a ténnyel hogy a világunkon nincs egyetlen normális ember sem.



Ernoe írta:


> Teljesen vicces ahogy a papok küzdenek a "megnemszületett életért" ("für das ungebore Leben") ugyanakkor ök a cölibátussal mégcsak egy esélyt sem adnak a spermáiknak a "kibontakozáshoz."
> -
> Felkéne öket világositani, hogy a "gyermekálldás" az nem tévesztendö össze az ivaréretlen gyerekekkel valo játszással.
> -
> ...


Megjegyzés: Nem vicces hogy megint te hozod istent, vallást és a papokat a topicba? Jó szerint nem létezik topic ezen a fórumon amibe ha egyszer beléptél volna ne torkollott volna a vallások és a vallásos emberek sértegetésébe

A hozzászólásról:
Komplett demagógia az egész hasonlóan a vallási érveléseidhez.

Tény: A homoszexuálisok a társdalom szerves részét képezik. Törvény tiltja a megkülönböztetésüket és védi őket minden a szexualitásukhoz kapcsolódó hátrányos megkülönböztetéstől.

Tény: Ma odáig jutottunk hogy a homoszexuálisok különböztetik meg saját magukat a társadalomtól. Hogy miért azt én is szeretném tudni, de mint kitértem rá sehol máshol nem megfigyelhető ez a fajta szereplési vágy, hogy "atyaúristen én homoszexuális vagyok és ezt mindenkinek tudnia kell mert különben nem teljes az életem".
Ez szinte kizárólag a homoszexualitás sajátja.

Nem vonulnak a pedofilok sem pedig nekik aztán lenne rá okuk. A társadalomba szó szerint bele "agymosták" hogy aki pedofil az automatikusan gyerek molesztáló, erőszakoló, minden életformának a legalja, valamit amit kasztrálni, eltiporni, kiirtani kell.
Youtubeon szó szerint a pedofilok kiirtásáról vannak fent videók holott szerencsétlen ember kb ugyan annyit tehet a szexuális beállítottságáról mint a homoszexuálisok, de ugye ez nincs nagy dobra verve.
Nincs pedofil pride meg pedofil szimpátia felvonulás, nincs semmi.

Tudtad hogy a philiák és a fóbiák száma körülbelül megegyezik?
Ez több mint 500 (!) fajta vonzódás különböző dolgokhoz kezdve az életkortól (pedo- és geronto-filia) a testi adottságokon (obesefemapilia, acrotomoőhilia) át az állatokon át (zoophilia) az olyan fogalmakig és dolgokig mint például a víz (hydrophilia).
A fóbiák és a philiák témaköre egy normális ember számára szinte röhejes dolgokat érint, mint például a lyukaktól való irracionális félelem.
Ezekkel az emberekkel tehát mi van?
Ők miért nem vonulnak? Sőt, értük miért nem vonulnak?

Megmondom miért kedves ernoe.
Mert az egész homoszexualitás egy felfújt lufi nyakon öntve egy extrém nagy adag képmutatással és akkor még finoman foglalkoztunk, hiszen a legtöbbször akkor kerül elő ez a témakör amikor kampány időszak van. Ez egyike a sok demagóg "baba csókolgatós" népszerűsítő fogásoknak.
És az emberek be is veszik.
De ha ettől eltekintek a homoszexualitás akkor is csak egyetlen egy tétel a több mint 500-as listáról aminek a többi résztvevőjét/szenvedőjét vagy le se tojják vagy éppen a kiirtásukon és/vagy elzárásukon fantáziálnak itt a csilli-villi "legyünk toleránsak" 21. század közepén.

Ne szívassuk egymást jó?
Ne csak magunknak akarjunk "egyenlőbb" jogokat.
Vagy minden vagy semmi.
A köztes út az egyenlő a képmutatással és a lelkiismeretlenséggel.


----------



## Aeren (2011 Augusztus 5)

cat34 írta:


> Azt mondod van homoszexuális barátod, mégis "fazonoknak" titulálod a melegeket.


A képen látható embereket (értsd: két férfi egy nő) tituláltam fazonoknak és egyáltalán nem sértő szándékkal (hogyan lehet ezt a szót sértésnek venni egyáltalán? <_< )


----------



## Sidhe (2011 Augusztus 6)

> Tény: Ma odáig jutottunk hogy a homoszexuálisok különböztetik meg saját magukat a társadalomtól. Hogy miért azt én is szeretném tudni, de mint kitértem rá sehol máshol nem megfigyelhető ez a fajta szereplési vágy, hogy "atyaúristen én homoszexuális vagyok és ezt mindenkinek tudnia kell mert különben nem teljes az életem".
> Ez szinte kizárólag a homoszexualitás sajátja.



Ha logikusan nézed, annyira nem hülyeség. így nem lehet vele később zsarolni őket. 
Az más kérdés, hogy eleve nem is jutnak olyan pozícióba, ahol értelme lenne őket megzsarolni.


----------



## cat34 (2011 Augusztus 8)

Aeren írta:


> Magyarán:
> A Pedofilia nem egyenlő a gyerek molesztálással


 

Ezzel nem értek egyet kedves Aeren. Valóban ha a szó eredeti jelentését vesszük: gyerekszeretet, akkor nem egyenlő a gyerekmolesztálással.

Viszont a mai jogban a jelentése: kiskorúakkal történő nemi kapcsolat.


----------



## yeti108 (2011 Augusztus 8)

pitti írta:


> Szerintem ezeknek mar minden szexualitas perverz...:mrgreen:


 
Kivéve az apáca-show-t...


----------



## Sidhe (2011 Augusztus 8)

> Amennyiben te ki akarod kezdeni azt a tényt hogy az ember személyisége mind biológiailag, mind pedig mentálisan több millió részegység összjátéka, úgy attól tartok el kell vetni a "normális" fogalmát is és szembe kell nézni a ténnyel hogy a világunkon nincs egyetlen normális ember sem.



Miért, van?


----------



## Aeren (2011 Augusztus 8)

Sidhe írta:


> Miért, van? :grin:


Hát tudod, komor őszi délutánokon én is elmerengek azon hogy lehet hogy a normális emberek vannak szanatóriumokba zárva, mi elmebetegek meg csak azért szaladgálhatunk szabadon, mert többen vagyunk mint ők és ezért mi vagyunk a status quo.


cat34 írta:


> Ezzel nem értek egyet kedves Aeren. Valóban ha a szó eredeti jelentését vesszük: gyerekszeretet, akkor nem egyenlő a gyerekmolesztálással.
> 
> Viszont a mai jogban a jelentése: kiskorúakkal történő nemi kapcsolat.


Látod látod cat erről beszélek.
Most legalább első kézből tapasztalhatod meg hogy milyen előítéleteid vannak anélkül hogy tudnál róla... de engedd meg hogy egy kicsit bő-lére engedve filozofáljak. Ígérem a végén egyszerűbben összesítem a kérdést.

A probléma gyökere az hogy az ego, az "én", és aközött amit valóságnak hívunk, van egy hártya vékony de gyémánt keménységű választó fal. A megnyilvánulás.

Mások tudatát, én-jét nem tudod érzékelni. Csak a testüket látod amin keresztül a tudatuk megnyilvánul. Az ego-járól, az "én"-jéről, arról hogy mit gondol, semmit nem tudsz megmondani, ahhoz előbb meg kell nyilvánulnia.
A legalapvetőbb és a legkevésbé figyelembe vett koncepció az az hogy te csak annyit látsz a másik emberből amennyit ő akarva vagy akaratlanul át-hoz a közös valóságunkba, amennyit ő saját magából "megnyilvánít".
Lényegtelen hogy gesztikulációról, szavakról, testbeszédről, írásról, művészetről vagy bármi másról van szó. Amíg ő azt valamilyen formában meg nem nyilvánítja, addig az a valóságban szó szerint nem létezik.

Hiába létezik valami bennem vagy benned. Amíg mi ezt valamilyen úton, valamilyen módon nem nyilvánítjuk ki, nem hozzuk át a valóságba, addig az itt, a realitás talaján nem létezik.
Ez a külső és a belső szemlélő közt a különbség.

A törvényeink is éppen ezért csak a tetteinket büntethetik. Azokat a dolgokat amiket megnyilvánítottunk.
Nincs ugyanis olyan rendszer vagy ember, aki/ami jogalapot képezhetne arra amit nem tettünk meg.

Ez egyben az indíték és a cselekmény paradoxona is, hiszen a cselekmény nem előzheti meg az indítékot. Ebben az esetben ugyanis önellentmondás jönne létre.
*
Tehát*:
Mivel a pedofilia (*az összes létező filiával együtt*) csak vonzódást fejez ki valami iránt, ezért nem ítélhető el a végleges cselekményként.
Nyilvánvaló ugyanis, hogy a "gyerekekhez való szexuális (vagy bármilyen más) vonzódás" nem egyenlő a "nemi kapcsolat létesítésével".

Kérdezhetnéd hogy miért nem?
Egyszerű: Az emberek többsége nem szociopata (értsd: érzelem mentes) és félnek az előítéletektől, a tulajdon lelkiismeretüktől, a törvénytől és még sorolhatnánk.

A hozzászólásodra visszatérve:
Mindettől függetlenül is ki kell hogy jelentsem hogy tévedsz a pedofilia definícióját illetően. Engedelmeddel idézem a wikipédiát:


> As a medical diagnosis, pedophilia (or paedophilia) is defined as a psychiatric disorder in adults or late adolescents (persons age 16 or older) typically characterized by a primary or exclusive sexual interest in prepubescent children (generally age 13 years or younger, though onset of puberty may vary)


Ennek a magyar megfelelője (bár a bejegyzés eléggé hiányos):


> A pedofília görög eredetű szó, a jelentése gyermekszeretet.
> Manapság felnőtt emberek nemileg éretlen gyermekek iránti szexuális vonzódását értjük rajta.
> A pedofília a serdületlenekhez való vonzódást takarja, a serdülőkhöz való szexuális vonzódást pedig efebofiliának hívják, de a köznyelv nem tesz különbséget a kettő között.[1]
> Bár Magyarországon még nem voltak (?) ilyen irányú tudományos kutatások, a nemzetközi vélemények egyöntetűen hajlanak arra, hogy a pedofíliát betegségként kezeljék.
> A Magyar nagylexikon szerint "személyiségzavar".[2]


Remélem kielégítő a válaszom és remélhetőleg ezúton magadban is át tudod értékelni egy kicsit a kérdést.
Egy pedofil éppen annyit tehet a saját szexuális beállítottságairól mint egy homoszexuális, ennek ellenére míg a homoszexuálisokat épp hogy csak nem követendő példaként állítják be, addig az összes pedofilt "személyiség zavar"-ban szenvedőnek, liliomtipró, fajtalankodó, erőszakoskodó perverz állatnak mutatják be akiket irtani kell.


----------



## rozsaporta83 (2011 Augusztus 10)

Igen is irtani kell ,te talan megerto lennel ha egy pedofil fajtalankodna a kisgyerekeddel,elrabolna vagy meg is olne hany ilyen dolog tortent mar es most is talan ebben a percben.A homok vagy leszbik felnott emberek azt csinalnak amit akarnak kit izgat,de amikor egy tehetetlen gyereket aki meg vedekezni se tud ,nincs valasztasa es elmebeteg f....szok elvezkednek rajtuk haaatttt
sorba allitani es kiloni ezt kene !!!!!
ezt a ket dolgot nem lehet egy lapatra tenni!!!


----------



## Aeren (2011 Augusztus 10)

rozsaporta83 írta:


> Igen is irtani kell ,te talan megerto lennel ha egy pedofil fajtalankodna a kisgyerekeddel,elrabolna vagy meg is olne hany ilyen dolog tortent mar es most is talan ebben a percben.A homok vagy leszbik felnott emberek azt csinalnak amit akarnak kit izgat,de amikor egy tehetetlen gyereket aki meg vedekezni se tud ,nincs valasztasa es elmebeteg f....szok elvezkednek rajtuk haaatttt
> sorba allitani es kiloni ezt kene !!!!!
> ezt a ket dolgot nem lehet egy lapatra tenni!!!


Akkor egy érdekes adatot közölnék veled ennek kapcsán rozsaporta:
Statisztikailag úgy tartják hogy a pedofilok 70-80%a soha nem létesít semmilyen szexuális tartalmú kapcsolatot gyerekekkel, mivel nem tudnák feldolgozni a tettük következményeit. Ezek az ominózus következmények pedig amiket már én is említettem: társadalmi megítélés, lelkiismeret, törvények.
Hozzá teszem hogy a legtöbb philiában "szenvedő" ember változó indexek mellett szintén nem éli ki a szexuális fantáziáit ugyan ezen okok miatt, és ez alól nem kivételek a homophilok sem.

Azonban. Visszatérve a lényegre: te (ha jól értem) jószerint azt mondod hogy mivel a pedofilok között van 20% félig meddig szociopata ember akiket nem érdekel a tetteik következménye, te sorba állítanád a maradék 80%ot is és lelövetnéd őket, mert hát bár soha nem tettek semmit, de pedofilok és ezért nem reszkírozunk. Szépen elkotorjuk őket valami gödörbe mint annak idején a homoszexuálisokat.

Tudod, valahogy pontosan itt kezdődnek a problémák a melegek körül... hogy olyan emberek beszélnek toleranciáról akik akkor se tudnák hogy mi az ha pofán verné őket mint a lengő ajtó.


----------



## rozsaporta83 (2011 Augusztus 10)

Aeren ,te felre ertettel ,aki embert olt es gyerekeket molesztalt,megeroszakolt szexualisan tehat megtette az igen is kiloni.!!!
Mert aki egyszer csinalta az tobbszor is fogja.
es egy rosz szot sem szoltam a homoszexualitasrol nem?


----------



## Pandakutya (2011 Augusztus 10)

Kedves Aeren, 
teny hogy rendszerunk sok Aberalt" embert tart el, es sokan nem jutnak el tettlegessegig, de hogyan tudjuk meg hogy ki igen, es ki nem. A baj hogy amikor igen, akkor mar keso. Es aki egyszer megtette, urja meg fogja. A torzulas ott van
amikor erkolcsileg, etikailag mas eletvitelt folytat valaki. nos ez bizony tag fogalom. szoval en nem tartom norm. nak hogy Jozsi Geza seggere palyazik.
erted? de ez az o dolguk. legyenek boldogok, Amen.
a baj az hogy a tetlegessegig eljutott embertarsamat en etetem a bortonben vagy a dilihazban es ha, ha, kiengedik pont olyan veszelyt jelent. 99.9999 %-os valoszinuseggel ujra megteszi. szoval itt jon be a folottem megszolalo kicsit nyers de jogos haragja. az ilyen embereknek nincs sok joguk az elethez.
hogy miert? belemenjunk? szerintem erted.


----------



## Pandakutya (2011 Augusztus 10)

Jaszladany írta:


> Kedves Ernoe, én nem csodálkozom azon, hogy itt is Rád találok, de az érvelésed ebben a témában is több ponton problémás.
> 
> Kedves Jaszladany
> 
> ...


----------



## Pandakutya (2011 Augusztus 10)

Aeren írta:


> Kedves ernoe
> Kérlek tájékozódj mielőtt belekezdesz valaminek a kritizálásába.
> 
> hat, hat, mind szep es jo hogy elovetted a kezi ertelmezo szotart csak hogy megmutassuk, ki is a phichologus. de ez nem eleg ide.
> ...


----------



## Aeren (2011 Augusztus 11)

rozsaporta83 írta:


> Aeren ,te felre ertettel ,aki embert olt es gyerekeket molesztalt,megeroszakolt szexualisan tehat megtette az igen is kiloni.!!!
> Mert aki egyszer csinalta az tobbszor is fogja.
> es egy rosz szot sem szoltam a homoszexualitasrol nem?


Nem figyeltél arra amit mondtam.
Bárki lehet pedofil anélkül hogy bármit tett volna életében egy gyerekkel.
A philia szexuális vonzódást jelöl és nem gyerek molesztálót.

Az emberek többsége azt nevezi pedofilnak aki gyereket molesztált holott ez egy nagyon durva fél igazság, mert bárki lehet pedofil anélkül hogy gyereket molesztálna. Ki tudja, lehet hogy mind a két szomszédod az, csak mivel nem nyilvánítják ki, nem tudod róluk. Bődületesen nagy különbség!

Aki gyereket molesztál azt zárják el a társadalomtól. Egyetértek, de azt mondani hogy minden pedofil gyerek molesztáló egy szimpla hazugság és általánosítás. 


Pandakutya írta:


> Aeren írta:
> 
> 
> > Kedves ernoe
> ...


Nem értek egyet. Ez egy egyszerű boszorkány üldözés.
Most nyírjunk ki mindenkit aki pedofil akár csinált valamit akár nem, holnap meg megmondják hogy mit gondolsz aztán már visznek is a gázkamrába. Milyen világban éltek ti?

Elkezdhetnénk mondjuk 15 évesen pszichológiai tesztek alapján szortírozni az embereket aztán ha pedofil hajlamra való készséget vélnek felfedezni a drága szakemberek akkor vigyük a gyerekeket is szerves trágyának. Lehet nem is tudja mi az hogy pedofil, de a komposztnak úgy se kell tudnia semmit, nem?
A gyerekek védelmében nyírjuk ki a gyerekeket. El végtére soha nem lehet elég korán kivágni a férgesét, nem?

Aláhúzom még egyszer:
Senki nem képezhet jogi alapot egy meg nem történt cselekményre vagy eseményre. Rohadtul elkorcsosult társadalomban élünk ha ti komolyan halálsorra akartok küldeni embereket pusztán a lehetőség vagy a feltételezés miatt, anélkül hogy egyáltalán elkövettek volna valamit.


----------



## Sidhe (2011 Augusztus 11)

Aeren írta:


> Rohadtul elkorcsosult társadalomban élünk ha ti komolyan halálsorra akartok küldeni embereket anélkül hogy egyáltalán elkövettek volna valamit.



Igen.


----------



## rozsaporta83 (2011 Augusztus 11)

Aerentol"Aláhúzom még egyszer:
Senki nem képezhet jogi alapot egy meg nem történt cselekményre vagy eseményre. Rohadtul elkorcsosult társadalomban élünk ha ti komolyan halálsorra akartok küldeni embereket pusztán a lehetőség vagy a feltételezés miatt, anélkül hogy egyáltalán elkövettek volna valamit.[/QUOTE]

Kedves Aeren
Nevezheted betegsegnek(elmebetegnek),meg a vegen megsajnalom hogy o szegeny pedofil milyen szar lehet neki,ezt dobta a rendszer mit tehet ?Es nyugtathatod magad *lehet* hogy soha nem lesz tetleges,legyen igy .Ahol en elek nagyon komolyan veszik (a rendorseg )meg a hajlamot is es ez igy van jol.Nemreg egy ovono bukott le ,fenykepeket csinalt a kis ovisairol,szerinted mennyi ruha volt a piciken?
atkutattak a lakast tobb ezer kep volt a laptopjan ,egesz pedo szervezet,nem csinalt eroszakot csak levetkoztete a gyerekeket es "szep kepeket csinalt roluk"*szoval ez szerinted normalis*es nem buntetendo ,had csinalja nem art senkinek!
Maskepp is megkozelithetjuk a dolgot ha a fajfentartast nezzuk,a pedo,homo,leszbi stb philiak,elkorcsult emberek,nem termeszetes az ilyen szexualis viselkedes.
(soha nem felejtem el 2001-ben lattam egy ujsagban ,elkaptak egy pedo-szervezetet ,volt egy kep egy 7 eves kislanyrol ,eskuszon ugy nezett ki mint egy 80 eves oregasszony)mit elhetet at az a pici lany en nem tudok ezek utan konyoruletes lenni bocsi.:twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## Aeren (2011 Augusztus 11)

rozsaporta83 írta:


> Nevezheted betegsegnek(elmebetegnek),meg a vegen megsajnalom hogy o szegeny pedofil milyen szar lehet neki,ezt dobta a rendszer mit tehet ?Es nyugtathatod magad *lehet* hogy soha nem lesz tetleges,legyen igy .Ahol en elek nagyon komolyan veszik (a rendorseg )meg a hajlamot is es ez igy van jol.Nemreg egy ovono bukott le ,fenykepeket csinalt a kis ovisairol,szerinted mennyi ruha volt a piciken?
> atkutattak a lakast tobb ezer kep volt a laptopjan ,egesz pedo szervezet,nem csinalt eroszakot csak levetkoztete a gyerekeket es "szep kepeket csinalt roluk"*szoval ez szerinted normalis*es nem buntetendo ,had csinalja nem art senkinek!
> Maskepp is megkozelithetjuk a dolgot ha a fajfentartast nezzuk,a pedo,homo,leszbi stb philiak,elkorcsult emberek,nem termeszetes az ilyen szexualis viselkedes.
> (soha nem felejtem el 2001-ben lattam egy ujsagban ,elkaptak egy pedo-szervezetet ,volt egy kep egy 7 eves kislanyrol ,eskuszon ugy nezett ki mint egy 80 eves oregasszony)mit elhetet at az a pici lany en nem tudok ezek utan konyoruletes lenni bocsi.:twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted:


Erre csak azt tudom mondani hogy tapasztald meg mint az a mohácsi rajz tanár akit csak úgy hopp, megvádoltak vele.
***ják szét a te lakásod gyanú alapján, szakítsák el tőled a gyerekeid, vigyenek börtönbe téged is , ***janak seggbe a rabtársaid, írogassanak rólad az újságok. Miután pedig egy-két év után (jobb esetben) rájöttek hogy ártatlan vagy, engedjenek ki éhen halni, mert munkát többet Magyarországon nem fogsz kapni.
Nézzenek rád ferde szemmel mindenhol.

Miután keresztül mentél az egész dolgon ártatlanul, szíves örömest meghallgatom a bölcsességeidet arról hogy milyen jó dolog is az hogy ennyire komolyan veszik az emberek meg a rendőrség ezt a dolgot.

Továbbá:Én azt mondtam hogy a pedofilok többsége életében nem fog *semmilyen* szexuális kapcsolatot teremteni gyerekekkel. Értsd: Nem fog óvónőnek menni és meztelen gyerekeket fotózni.
Jó lenne ha ezt sikerülne végre megértenéd.

A többire meg csak azt tudom mondani hogy lelked rá. Ha téged ennyire nem érdekel hogy mennyire mondva csinált indokokkal tiporhatnak el emberéleteket, akkor kiérdemelted rá a jogot hogy te is keresztül menj rajta.


----------



## cat34 (2011 Augusztus 11)

Kedves Aeren!

Azt hiszem kezdem kapisgálni, hogy miről is akarsz meggyőzni. De ha őszinte akarok lenni, én egy földhöz ragadt ember vagyok, nekem a te világnézeted túlságosan magasröptű (és ezt nem bántva, gúnyolódva értem).

Ahogy korábban is kifejtettem, azokat ítélném halálra, akikről egyértelműen bebizonyítják bűnösségüket, *mert elkövettek valami és nem azokat, akik nem tettek semmit.* kiss


----------



## Aeren (2011 Augusztus 11)

cat34 írta:


> Ahogy korábban is kifejtettem, azokat ítélném halálra, akikről egyértelműen bebizonyítják bűnösségüket, *mert elkövettek valami és nem azokat, akik nem tettek semmit.* kiss


Ezen mint mondtam nem találok semmi kivetni valót. Talán még valahol egyet is értek vele. Számomra a probléma a gyanú témakörénél kezdődik, meg ott hogy az emberek többsége azt hiszi hogy a pedofilia egyenlő a gyerekmolesztálással.


----------



## rozsaporta83 (2011 Augusztus 11)

Aeren
En ertem mit mondasz de te nem olvasod el ezek szerint amit en irok ,nem azt irtam hogy azokat buntesseg akik artatlanok es semmit sem csinaltak,de valos dolgot irtam megtortent ,ovoneni volt es pedo egyben ,nem tudom hogy ovoneni vagy pedo volt - e elobb de csinalta amit csinalt es most racs mogott van a tarsaival egyutt es ez igy van jol.AZ ovonore gyanakodtak a munkatarsai azert szoltak a rendoroknek,ezert kutattak at a hazat ,ez ertheto nem?
nyilvan nem fogjak mindenki hazat atkutatni csak hogy pedofilt talajanak ez nem fejvadaszat,de aki gyanus azt komolyan veszik ennyi.
Ha valaki pedofilnak erzi magat,de epp esszel gondolkozik ,tehat nem csinal semmit,valoszinu szegyeli a dolgot,felteszem csak o tudja tehat nem kurtoli vilagga az eljen boldogan senkit sem zavar !!!!!
De lehet hogy a felmeresek szerint *csak*20% csinal valamit ami kevesnek hangzik de szammokal mar lehet hogy nem.
MEGEGYSZER HOGY NE ERTS FELRE AKIK CSINALTAK VALAMIT IGENIS KIJAR A BUNTETES.


----------



## Aeren (2011 Augusztus 11)

rozsaporta83 írta:


> Aeren
> En ertem mit mondasz de te nem olvasod el ezek szerint amit en irok ,nem azt irtam hogy azokat buntesseg akik artatlanok es semmit sem csinaltak,de valos dolgot irtam megtortent ,ovoneni volt es pedo egyben ,nem tudom hogy ovoneni vagy pedo volt - e elobb de csinalta amit csinalt es most racs mogott van a tarsaival egyutt es ez igy van jol.AZ ovonore gyanakodtak a munkatarsai azert szoltak a rendoroknek,ezert kutattak at a hazat ,ez ertheto nem?
> nyilvan nem fogjak mindenki hazat atkutatni csak hogy pedofilt talajanak ez nem fejvadaszat,de aki gyanus azt komolyan veszik ennyi.
> Ha valaki pedofilnak erzi magat,de epp esszel gondolkozik ,tehat nem csinal semmit,valoszinu szegyeli a dolgot,felteszem csak o tudja tehat nem kurtoli vilagga az eljen boldogan senkit sem zavar !!!!!
> ...


De ha érted hogy mit írok akkor mi a fenének hozod ezt fel?
Soha egyetlen szóval sem mondtam hogy aki gyereket molesztál vagy nőket erőszakol meg az ne bűnhődjön. Azt mondtam hogy az emberek többsége a pedofil szó hallatán azonnal gyerekmolesztáló pszichopata állatra gondol, mert ez van beléjük agymosva.


----------



## rozsaporta83 (2011 Augusztus 11)

Aeren írta:


> De ha érted hogy mit írok akkor mi a fenének hozod ezt fel?
> Soha egyetlen szóval sem mondtam hogy aki gyereket molesztál vagy nőket erőszakol meg az ne bűnhődjön. Azt mondtam hogy az emberek többsége a pedofil szó hallatán azonnal gyerekmolesztáló pszichopata állatra gondol, mert ez van beléjük agymosva.



Azert irtam le vilagossan ,mert eszrevettem hogy felreertettel.
En mar az elso hozzaszolasomba a temahoz is hozzafuztem hogy aki csinalt valamit azt megbuntetni ,soha nem montam hogy minden pedofil kinyirni.


----------



## Mindaleth (2011 Augusztus 30)

Gondoltam témába vág, ezt az üzenet(részletet) ebbe a topicba három éve írtam:




Mindaleth írta:


> (...) őszintén remélem, hogy nem haragszol meg, hogy heteró beállítottságom mellett válaszolni igyekszem. Részemről soha semmilyen problémám nem volt a homoszexuális társadalom felé, sőt; nem igazán látok különbséget a "két tábor" (?!) között (...)



Azóta sikeresen serdültem, felnőttem, és biszexuális vagyok xD Ezt muszáj volt megosztanom, bocsánat, itt sem vagyok, de most olvastam vissza a régi üzeneteimet, és jót röhögtem mikor megláttam ezt, amire abszolút nem is emlékeztem... xD Mennyit számít néha három év, hmm


----------



## cat34 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Mindaleth írta:


> Gondoltam témába vág, ezt az üzenet(részletet) ebbe a topicba három éve írtam:
> 
> Azóta sikeresen serdültem, felnőttem, és biszexuális vagyok xD Ezt muszáj volt megosztanom, bocsánat, itt sem vagyok, de most olvastam vissza a régi üzeneteimet, és jót röhögtem mikor megláttam ezt, amire abszolút nem is emlékeztem... xD Mennyit számít néha három év, hmm


 

Ez számomra nagyon furcsa (és nem bántóan értem), hogy mind a két nemhez vonzódsz. Ha nem sértelek meg, elárulnád, hogy van-e különbség a kettő vonzalom között, vagy ugyanolyan érzések töltenek el mind a két nemmel kapcsolatban? 

Nemrég láttam két pasit kéz a kézben sétálni, majd kissni. Hát mit ne mondjak, inspiráló volt. Na nem szexuálisan, hanem érzelmi szempontból. Olyan harmónia volt kettejük között, mely után csak ácsingózni lehet.


----------



## werwer (2011 Október 6)

*nem baj*

csak nők legyenek


----------



## morzsa16 (2011 Október 7)

húúú, hát én az mondom, hogy senki ne legyen homo.... még a jövőben ebből baj lehet...


----------



## Ernoe (2011 December 18)

A pedofiliárol jut eszembe, hogy a Frauenhofer Intézet kisfiuk fitymájábol tenyészt bört a gyogyszer és kozmetika cégek részére ezzel probálva a kisérleti állatok életét menteni.
-
Nem tudom Aeren mit rágodsz a pedofilián a homoszexualis topikban. A két dolgot nem lehet egy napon emlegetni..


----------



## Aeren (2011 December 18)

Ernoe írta:


> A pedofiliárol jut eszembe, hogy a Frauenhofer Intézet kisfiuk fitymájábol tenyészt bört a gyogyszer és kozmetika cégek részére ezzel probálva a kisérleti állatok életét menteni.
> -
> Nem tudom Aeren mit rágodsz a pedofilián a homoszexualis topikban. A két dolgot nem lehet egy napon emlegetni..


Ha picit visszaolvasol kedves ernoe akkor érteni fogod.


----------



## rbrother (2011 December 19)

Mi a véleményetek erről az egészről?

Engem igazából nem zavar. Csak ne lőttem cisnálják


----------



## Éjilepke (2011 December 30)

Hali!
Felvilágosítást kérnék!
Már jártam korábban egy lánnyal, de nem tartott sokáig és, így az ágyban sem jutottunk el a végsőig ,,inkább" ismerkedtünk egy mással.
Most viszont összejöttünk egy barátnőmmel és eléggé komolynak látszik.
Milyen a szex két lány között és milyen játékokkal lehet színesíteni az együttlétet?

Ha átléptem volna a kérdésemmel a topic tűrőképességének határát légyszi ne kövezzetek meg, inkább írjatok privát választ !

Amúgy örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre a fórumra, mert nagyon jó és teljeskörű, a topicnak pedig külön köszönet!

Éjilepke


----------



## Ernoe (2012 Február 9)

> Milyen a szex két lány között és milyen játékokkal lehet színesíteni az együttlétet?


-
Kedves Ejilepke
-
Szerintem *a szex lányok között sokkal intenzivebb *mind heterok között, annak ellenére, hogy néhány positio körülményesebbnek tünik. Összeségében az egész mulatságosabb, szexibb, egyszerüen geniális.
-
Különösen azt találom primának, hogy *mindkék partner *minden esetben eljut a tetöpontra, ami férfiak és nök közötti szex esetén többnyire nem az eset. 
-
Erdekes lenne tudni, hogy *milyen penitentiákat *ronak ki a gyontatoatyák a vagina összedörzsölése, nyalogatás vagy ujjazás miatt? Hány "üdvözlégy-maria" elmormolásával lehet kiengesztelni a "Menyei-Atyát"? A dildo használata egészen biztosan *a nyolcadik halálos bün. 
*-


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 10)

nem hinném, hogy egy gyóntatóatya is válaszolna itt a topikban, ezért javaslom kedves Ernoe keress fel egyet, atyát, szinte biztos szeretettel és lelkesedéssel fogadna, kérdezd meg a fentieket, és választ fogsz kapni (még feloldozást is kaphacc, havanszükségedráhanincs). 
különben az imamormolás nem penitentia.


----------



## Ernoe (2012 Február 11)

> nem hinném, hogy egy gyóntatóatya is válaszolna itt a topikban, ezért javaslom kedves Ernoe keress fel egyet, atyát, szinte biztos szeretettel és lelkesedéssel fogadna, kérdezd meg a fentieket, és választ fogsz kapni ... *különben az imamormolás nem penitentia. *


-
*Kedves AndiC*
-
*Az "imamormolás" az a vezeklésnek, a bünbocsánat elérésének egy modja*, amit a 20. század végén szinte álltalánossan elöirtak a gyontatoatyák. 
-
Korábban *a "bünbocsánat szentségének" az igénybevétele* sokkal költségesebb volt, gondoljunk csak a bucsulevelekre ami a reformatus egyház létrejöttéhez vezetett. A "Quod verbum de *penitentia* sacramentali " Martin Luther "Sermo de Penitentia" cimü müvében jol utánaolvashato. 
-
Az én gyerekkoromban még "misére-valo" befizetésre kötelezték a gyontatoatyák a szexualis félrelépést elkövetetteket. Magyarul pénzbirságra. Valoban létezik egy a büntetötörvény-könyv-höz hasonlo lista (registro penal.) ahol a minor és a major vétkekért járo büntetés levan fektetve. A torkosságért elég volt 3 "Miatyánk", a maszturbatioért 20 "ave Mariát" kellett vezeklésül elmondania a fiuknak. 
-
*De vissza a lesbis-lányokhoz.* Szerintem egy nagy informatiodeficit van az azonos nemüek közötti szexuális praktikákat illetöen.
-
Különösen a *bigott vallásos emberek izgatják fel magukat *egy csipkebugyi láttán. Az elsö feleségemmel azért költöztem össze még diákként mert egy a házában lako mélyen vallásos öregaszony rendszeressen összetépte a barátnöm csipkés-bugyijait a száritohelységben. 
-
Nem dessous-rol volt szo hanem a H&M-ben vásárolhato alsonemüröl csak éppen hát nem camping-sátor méretüröl. 
-
Mi Afgannisztánba küldjük a katonáinkat, hogy megvédjék az emberi jogokat a nöi egyenjoguságot, nállunk meg keresztény zászlok alatt *vallásos erkölcsre hivatkozva *ártatlan bugyikat attakiroznak felvilágosulatlan hölgyek.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 12)

Ernoe drága, hiába Luther sermo-ja, amit nem olvastam és nagy valószínűséggel nem is fogok, mea culpa, csak nem értem a logikát az imádkozás, ill. mormolás, és a penitencia között. miért büntetés az imádság??
ismétlem, nem böngészem a szermót. mert teljesen le vagyok törve Whitney miatt.

a bugyitépkedő nénit szegényt, aki öreg is volt, biztos rövidlátó is, nem lehet hogy félreértetted, szerintem csak pókhálónak nézhette barátnőd (I. feleséged) csipkés bugyiját, pláne ha nem volt kempingsátor méretű, és csak azért csapkodta le a szárítóról (most ne is haragudj, de az első eset után, én biztos nem szárítottam volna a közösben, a csipkést). 
jól tetted hogy odaköltöztél, figyelmét átirányítottad a saját boxeralsóidra... 

szóval, mi az összefüggés a lesbis lányok praktikája és a csipkeleverő nénik között?? 

Éjilepkét csak elijszted, rejtegetni fogja a csipkéseit.


----------



## Ernoe (2012 Február 12)

> szóval, mi az összefüggés a lesbis lányok praktikája és a csipkeleverő nénik között??


*-*
*Kedves AndiC*
-
*A csipkebugyit-szaggato néni* az én gatyámat békén hagyta. Ez elgondolkodtatott.Ugy látszik engem nem tartott olyan kéjesnek az alsonemüben mind a páromat.
-
Jézust megfosztották a romai katonák a ruhájátol, *a mesztelen férfi felsö* *test a krucifixen keresztül meghoditotta a világot*. Ha valaki egy fitness-centerben férfi-verejtéket gyüjtene az perverznek számitana, Veronika-kendöjén senki nem botránykozott meg a középkorban.
-





-
*A nöi homoszexualitás* soha nem volt büntetendö cselekmény, a férfiak közötti még mindig 49 országban büntetnek számit 19-ben halálos itélet jár érte. Még olyan országokban is ahol a hatalom a legszivesebben atombombára támaszkodna. 
-
Az Amerikai Egyesült Allamok egyik elnökjelöltje a homophobiában szenvedök szimpatiáját élvezi. 
-
Hogy miért ronak ki a gyontatoatyák *imát penitentiául *és nem szednek pénzt? Egy gyerek számára a stupid dolgok kinzásnak számitanak. Ezért iratnak le a tanárok is egy házifeladatot többször. A bünök alol valo feloldozás bizony nem ingyenes. Egy házasság annulálása bizony sok pénzbe kerül, *különösen ha az "aktust" végrehajtották a felek.*
-
Ezért fontos, hogy igazolni lehessen, hogy a férfi "nem hatolt be". A vibratorok korában nehéz megállapitani, hogy "elektromosan" vagy a "szervvel" történt a defloreálás. A keresztény jog igen komplikált.
-





-
A képen egy 17. századi rézkarcot látunk, ahol *egy szerzetes "flagellal" egy apácát. *Ezt a napjainkban SM-mel röviditenék. Az én hittanárom is azzal büszkélkedett, hogy "novic-korában" (igy nevezik a papi szeminaristákat) "ha felkereste az ördög" akkor hideg zuhannyal, rozsabokorba ugrással vagy a rendi korbáccsal terelte el magátol az erektiot. (Még mindig jobb mind ha lehivta volna valamelyikünket a klarsurába.) 
-
Akiket a Pápák pikáns élete érdekel annak ajánlom a "Der Spiegel 11/1997 Nigel cawthomc: ,,Sex Lives of the Popes‘. Pion. London; 280 Seiten: 6.99 Pfund."


----------



## AndiC (2012 Február 13)

Ernoe írta:


> A csipkebugyit-szaggato néni
> az én gatyámat békén hagyta. Ez elgondolkodtatott.Ugy látszik engem nem tartott olyan kéjesnek az alsonemüben mind a páromat.


Ernoe drága, remélem nem volt inferior érzésed, nem hiszem hogy veled kapcsolatban volt ízlésdeficitje a néninek, inkább a gatyadizájnal lehetett elégedetlen, biztos nem volt likacsos. vagyis csipke. 



> a mesztelen férfi felsötest a krucifixen keresztül meghoditotta a világot. Ha valaki egy fitness-centerben férfi-verejtéket gyüjtene az perverznek számitana, Veronika-kendöjén senki nem botránykozott meg a középkorban.


egy meztelen férfi felsőtestet nem kell krucifixre akasztani, ahhoz, hogy hódítson, elég ha megvan a 6 kockája. (vagy 8??) 
Veronika leitatta a verejtéket a szenvedőről, fitnesscenterben meg nem szenvednek buildingesek, hasonlat nem jó.



> A nöi homoszexualitás soha nem volt büntetendö cselekmény, a férfiak közötti még mindig 49 országban büntetnek számit 19-ben halálos itélet jár érte. Még olyan országokban is ahol a hatalom a legszivesebben atombombára támaszkodna.


tudod mér, mert a férfiak pazarolják a spermiumot, csak úgy... 



> Hogy miért ronak ki a gyontatoatyák imát penitentiául és nem szednek pénzt? Egy gyerek számára a stupid dolgok kinzásnak számitanak. Ezért iratnak le a tanárok is egy házifeladatot többször.


mert akkor nem menne senki gyónni. ha fizetni kellene minden feloldozásért. 
a tanárok nem iratnak le többször házifeladatot, de pl. integralképleteket 4o-szer igen, ás nem büntetés képpen, csak azért, hogy még a legbutuskább diák is megjegyezzen. párat.


----------



## Ernoe (2012 Február 19)

Nemcsak, hogy érdemes hanem egy muszály odafigyelni miként teszik vallásos felekezetek képviselöi a homoszexuallitást *természeti katasztrofákért felelössé. 
-
*En ebböl csak azt tudom levonni, hogy a klerusnak igen rossz lelkiismerete lehet és halvány fingjuk sincs a természeti katasztrofák igazi okárol, nem beszélve arrol, hogy *kiket vert meg a képzeletbeli istenük.
*-
Számtalan vallásos vezetö szerint az Indiai oceánonon 2004-ben létrejött tengerrengés és az öt követö Tsunami a* "homoszexualitás" miatt felböszült Isten *haragját tükrözi.
-
Szerintem egy furcsa Isten aki ugy reagál a "bünökre", hogy egyszer *a saját Fiát *szegezteti egy deszkára másszor* a saját hiveit *gyilkolja le. 
-
A Tsunami következtében elpusztult 230.000 álldozatbol *csupán két apro település *tartozot Phuketben a homoszexualis-találkozohelyek közé. A New Orleansi hurrikán két nappal a tervezett Gay Pride elött zuzta szét a várost és követelt 1.800 álldozatot. A homoszexualis-centrum sértetlenül meguszta a természeti katasztrofát, az álldozatok többsége istenfélö ember volt.
-
*A lista aggasztoan hosszu* ahol vallásos képviselök a természeti katasztrofákat emberek ellen valo heccelésre használnak fel, megprobálnak politikai befolyást gyakorolni, egymást szeretö emberek társas-együttélését diszkriminálni.


----------



## Aeren (2012 Február 21)

Ernoe írta:


> Nemcsak, hogy érdemes hanem egy muszály odafigyelni miként teszik vallásos felekezetek képviselöi a homoszexuallitást *természeti katasztrofákért felelössé. *


És megint témánál vagyunk... A vallásos emberek rosszak, a vallásos emberek rasszisták, a vallások ki akarnak irtani mindent és mindenkit de főként a homoszexuálisokat...

Bocs ernoe, de had kérdezzek már rá: Létezik olyan téma ezen a világon amiből te ne deduktálnál mindjárt a vallásra?
Egy időben még röhögtem azon hogy az ágyról is az jut eszedbe hogy pap van alatta, de most már kezd rémesen idegesítő lenni az egyoldalú tájékoztatásod.

Egyes vallásos emberek a homoszexuálisokat teszik felelőssé a cunamikért.
Egyes "tudományos" emberek meg a vallásos embereket teszik felelőssé minden rosszért ami történt, történik, illetve történni fog/történhet az életben.

Bocs ernoe, de ha már a hátrányos megkülönböztetéseknél tartunk akkor gyakorolj egy kis önkritikát is. Baromira nem ártana.


----------



## Ernoe (2012 Február 22)

*Kedves Aeren*
*-*
Miért van az, hogy te *a tényeket probálod mindenüt tagadni? *Egyszer az evolutiot, itt meg a vallások homophobiáját.
-
Minden kis-kathekizmust olvaso gyerek tudja, hogy *miért pusztitotta el a Joisten Szodom városát. *
-
*70 országban büncselekménynek számit *a homoszexualitás. Ebböl 19 ben halálbüntetés jár az azonosnemüekkel valo szexualitás miatt. Erdekes modon mind erös vallásos ország.
-
Te az összes topikban az isteneket és a vallásos nézeteket pártollod ugyanakkor a *homoszexualitást "betegségnek" nevezed*. 
-
Jo, lehet, hogy tévesek az informatioim, *javitsál ki kérlek*. Miota nem "bün" (megengedett) az öt nagy világvallás körében a homoszexualitás? Ahol cölibatusban összezárva férfiak élnek és szoknyát hordanak ott *azt hinné az ember, hogy toleránsabbak *az egynemü szexualitás irányában de sajnos nem ugy van. 
-
*Ha továbbra is kételkednél *a vallásos homophobia létezésébe akkor probáld meg Jezust Jánossal (a legkedvesebb tanitványával) egy párnak nevezni.
-


----------



## Aeren (2012 Február 23)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Aeren*
> *-*
> Miért van az, hogy te *a tényeket probálod mindenüt tagadni? *Egyszer az evolutiot, itt meg a vallások homophobiáját.
> -
> ...


Oh nem nem ernoe, félreértesz engem.
Én nem tagadom hogy sok egyház a mai napig elítéli a homoszexuálisokat, ellenben van itt két apró probléma:
1. Egyáltalán nem minden egyház illetve vallásos ember tesz így, épp ezért érdekelne hogy miért teszed mégis mindegyikőjüket felelőssé témától függetlenül mindenért.
Ennek fényében azt már meg sem említem hogy (uram bocsá) nem egy és nem kettő homofóbról beszélünk ateisták körében sem.

2. Te aki a kommunizmust diktatúrája alatt elkövetett népirtást felvilágosultnak tartod, hogyan jutottál el hirtelen odáig hogy a homoszexuálisok jogaiért aggódj?
Sőt, átfogalmazom a kérdést: Van-e a vallás ellenességen kívül bármi más alapja annak hogy te a homoszexuálisok jogaiért aggódsz?

Úgy értem az emberben felmerülhet annak a gondolata hogy ha lehetőséged lenne rá akkor nem csak a sárga csillagot hoznád vissza, hanem a rózsaszín háromszöget is, szóval nem egészen értem mire akarsz itt, ebben a topicban kilyukadni.


----------



## Ernoe (2012 Február 25)

> Van-e a vallás ellenességen kívül bármi más alapja annak hogy te a homoszexuálisok jogaiért aggódsz?


-
*Németországban évente többszáz meghatározatlan-nemü gyerek jön a világra. *
-
A Német Ethikai Tanács ezért követeli *egy harmadik nemnek a bevezetését. 
-
* Ez praktikusan azt jelentené, hogy a tanácsházak nem kényszerithetnének senkire egy olyan nemet amihez nem tartozik. 
A születési anyakönyvi kivonatban a "nö, férfi" választási lehetöségek mellet "*egyébb*" is állhasson.
-




-
*Egy embert megalázo dolog* sebészeti operátioval, hormonokkal egy embert oda terelni ahova nem tartozik.
-
A szerzetesrendek az ilyen emberek gyüjtömedencéi már évszázadok ota. *Idelye lenne legalizálni a realitást.*
Aki a világot a "szentirásokon" keresztül szemléli, ártatlan lényeket Szodoma és Gomohra sorsával fenyeget az emberellenes.
-


----------



## Aeren (2012 Február 25)

Ernoe írta:


> -
> *Németországban évente többszáz meghatározatlan-nemü gyerek jön a világra. *
> -
> A Német Ethikai Tanács ezért követeli *egy harmadik nemnek a bevezetését.
> ...


Ne haragudj ernoe, de:
1. Ez gyakorlatilag semmilyen formában nem válasz a kérdésemre
2. A homoszexualitás ilyen formájú megközelítése nem hogy butaság, de egyben kettős mérce és egyszerű, hétköznapi képmutatás.
A homoszexualitás csak egy a több mint 500 nyilvántartott philia közül (becses nevén homophilia), így a megközelítésből adódik a kérdésed hogy ugyan ezzel a lendülettel kívánod-e képviselni a pedofil-ok vagy a zoophil-ek érdekét is.

Vannak emberek akik nyíltan állatoknak, mitikus lényeknek vallják magukat, ennek fényében gondolom elérhetővé kéne tenni mondjuk az emberek és állatok közti házasodást is, nem?

Az érved miszerint az ember az aminek hiszi/érzi magát, megkapó és elgondolkodtató, de a homoszexualitást kiemelni ebből a hosszú listából mint valami különleges dolgot amivel annyi igazságtalanság történt... hát nem. Az látod egyszerű képmutatás és/vagy kettős mérce.
Ennek a kérdése maximum a politikusoknak jó akik pár évente egyszer a választások alatt előrántják a témát hogy ők mekkora érdekvédők.

Mindettől eltekintve engem még mindig foglalkoztat a kérdés hogy te mint a kommunista ideológia képviselője aki szerint vallásos embert nem akkora probléma/bűn ölni mint nem vallásost, mit szeretne egy ilyen topicban elérni.


----------



## Ernoe (2012 Február 26)

*Aeren:* Mindettől eltekintve engem még mindig foglalkoztat a kérdés hogy *te mint a kommunista ideológia képviselője aki szerint vallásos embert nem akkora probléma/bűn ölni mint nem vallásost,* mit szeretne egy ilyen topicban elérni. 
-
*Ernoe: *Kedves Aeren, amit mondasz rollam az egy *aljas rágalmazás*. Mindenkinek megvan a lehetösége utánanézni, hogy a másik mit irt, nincs szüksége senkinek tolmácsra.
-
Senki sem tehet arrol, hogy milyen testi adottságokkal jön a világra. Márpedig egy tény, hogy *az emberek nemcsak nöként és férfiként *jönnek a világra. Enyit tudhatnál, hiszen gyarkran ott vagy az evolutios topikban. 
-
Az élet továbbadásához *elégséges lenne egyetlen nem*. Számtalan hangyafaj létezik ahol csak nöstények élnek és egyetlen egy gondoskodik az egész "faj" életbenmaradásárol. 
-
A homoszexualitás, transszexualitás számtalan állatfajnál megfigyelhetö. Homoszexualis delfinek, magukat nönek álcázo polipok, vizibicilklibe szerelmes hatyuk, halak akik "szükség szerint" változtatják a nemüket és igy tovább. De maradjunk az emberi nemnél.
-
*Az emberek között azért dominál a nöi és a férfi nem* mert a nem-charakterisztikus szexualis szervekkel születettek, nem képesek a géneiket továbbadni. 
-
Az ilyen különleges emberek korábban* nagyra voltak becsülve*. A Szüzmárja emlékét aki képes volt egy férfi segitsége nélkül gyereket a világrahozni még mindig tisztelet övezi. Ez a képesség nem adodott tovább mert Jézus nötlenül halt meg, Mariának pedig nem volt több gyereke - ahogy az Ujszövetségben olvassuk.
-
A meghatározatlan nemü emberek többnyire az istenek szolgálatába álltak, papok és apácák lettek. *En nem tudom elképzeli*, hogy "egészséges" nemi-szervekkel rendelkezöek eltudnák folytani magukban a szexualis vágyakat. 
-
Az apácák még ma is "Jézus jegyesének" tekintik magukat és jeggyürüt huznak az ujukra a felszenteléskor. A szertartás azonos az esküvövel. A püspök gyürüje is ennek a rituálnak a majmolása. A Papok "Atyának" szolittatják magukat ami a cölibátusra valo tekintettel értelmetlen. Reggel pedig azzal magyarázzák a nagy pupillájukat, hogy mákos zsemlét ettek.
-
*Aeren:*A homoszexualitás csak egy a több mint 500 nyilvántartott philia közül (becses nevén homophilia), így a megközelítésből adódik a kérdésed hogy ugyan ezzel a lendülettel kívánod-e képviselni a pedofil-ok vagy a zoophil-ek érdekét is.
-
*Ernoe: *Enged meg, hogy kijavitsalak, *a "philia" szo mögött nem perverz tevékenységet üzö csoportok huzodnak meg*. Ide tartoznak a bélyeggyüjtök "*phila*teristák" söt a Néptánc-csoportok is. Ha legközelebb fellép Magyarországon a "Bajor-Görög táncegyüttes" phila akkor nyugodtan odaviheted a gyerekeidet is. 
-
Schwedországba a "Pädophil" alatt elsösorban gyerekszeretöt értenek és nem gyerekek nadrágjába nyulkálo papokat. Ahoz külön szavuk van, pl. *Päderastie vagy Pädicatio.*
-
Mégegyszer. *A szexualis hovatartozás az nem redukálhato le két tipusra*. A nöi és a férfi nem mellett létezik egy csomo variáns amit "egyébb" szoval lenne emberséges megnevezni.
-
*A monotheista vallások szexual-phobija* az ami ennek az utjába áll mert nem passzol a teremtés képébe, ott az Isten Adamot és Evát helyezett a Földre és baszta . Evolutios szemszögböl nézve, ez a természet játékának a következménye, egy természetes dolog.
-
Hangsulyozom: *Ennek semmi köze a gyerekek privát-szféráját lábbal tipro praktikákhoz.*
*-*
De ha már csevegünk, elmondom, hogy a vallásos "halott-kultusz"engem nagyon emlékeztet a "*Nekrophil*"-nek nevezett "paraphilie" nevü psychologiai zavarokra. Nekrophile embereknek szexualis vonzalmaik vannak a halotakhoz. 
-
Ez a zavar többnyire bizonyos foglalkozást üzök körében lép fel, olyanoknál akiknek közeli kapcsolatuk van a halotakhoz, temetkezési válalkozok, floristák és bizonyos szerzetes rendek. Az állando sirbahelyezés, a halott lábának a csokolgatása téves irányba terelheti az érzék-világunkat.
-
*A homoszexualitás az egészen más eredetü*, az már gyerekkorban felléphet és nincsen kötve foglalkozáshoz, kriminalitáshoz. 
-
Igen sok ember lesz társadalmi elvárások miatt *egy olyan szerepbe kényszeritve *amibe nem érzi jol magát. Impotensnek, frigidnek lenni egy szégyen. A társadalom szexuális determináltságot vár el töllünk. 
-
Minnél több lakosa van egy országnak (India, Pakisztán) annál nyilvánvalobb, hogy az élet sokkal változatosabb mind* a nö és férfi montoniája. *


----------



## Aeren (2012 Február 26)

Ernoe írta:


> *Aeren:* Mindettől eltekintve engem még mindig foglalkoztat a kérdés hogy *te mint a kommunista ideológia képviselője aki szerint vallásos embert nem akkora probléma/bűn ölni mint nem vallásost,* mit szeretne egy ilyen topicban elérni.
> -
> *Ernoe: *Kedves Aeren, amit mondasz rollam az egy *aljas rágalmazás*. Mindenkinek megvan a lehetösége utánanézni, hogy a másik mit irt, nincs szüksége senkinek tolmácsra.


Nincs itt semmilyen aljas rágalmazás kedves ernoe. Ezen irányú magvas gondolataid miatt nem egyszer kellett törölni mind az isten és más mesék című topicból, mind pedig a Pro Darwin 2-böl.
Az elsőben azt találtad írni hogy a kommunista diktatúra felvilágosult volt mert elnyomta (és ugye nem egy helyen irtotta) a vallásokat, míg utóbbiban Tibet kapcsán írtad hogy kisebb probléma az ha Kína rámászik az országra és kolostorokat éget mintha fordítva történne.

Mindezzel szemben fogadd őszinte csodálatomat hogy most meg amikor rákérdezek hogy akkor mit akarsz a homoszexuálisok topicjában (akiket szintén vagon szám vittek kényszer munkatáborokba és gázkamrákba) akkor letagadod az egészet hogy te ilyet soha nem mondtál.
Számomra ez új.
Nekem ha van egy véleményem én kiállok mellette.



Ernoe írta:


> Senki sem tehet arrol, hogy milyen testi adottságokkal jön a világra. Márpedig egy tény, hogy *az emberek nemcsak nöként és férfiként *jönnek a világra. Enyit tudhatnál, hiszen gyarkran ott vagy az evolutios topikban.


Én ezt nem vitattam kedves ernoe, sőt. Azt mondtam hogy ez egy több mint 500 pontos lista aminek a homophilia csak egyetlen egy pontja.
Azt kérdeztem tőled hogy ennek fényében akkor most ki fogsz-e állni például a zoophilok jogaiért is akik közül nem egy és nem kettő hiszi azt hogy ő maga is állat ember testbe zárva.
Azért kérdem mert ugye ha nem puszta képmutatás amit mondasz akkor neked egyből sérelmezned kellene hogy az emberek nem házasodhatnak össze többek között állatokkal.



Ernoe írta:


> Az élet továbbadásához *elégséges lenne egyetlen nem*. Számtalan hangyafaj létezik ahol csak nöstények élnek és egyetlen egy gondoskodik az egész "faj" életbenmaradásárol.


Én ezt nem igazán kívánom kommentálni, csak 2 dolog van amit fel fogok hozni:
1. Ha te úgy érzed hogy férfiként képes vagy gyereket szülni akkor hajrá, de ezek szerint nem én voltam az aki hiányzott biológia órán és aki keveri az embert a hangyákkal.
2. A természetben előfordul a pedofilia és a vérfertőzés is továbbá teljesen természetes még az ember legközelebbi rokonánál, a majmoknál is hogy a szociális rangsorban feljebb lépő hímek megölik a legyőzött vetélytársaik utódait hogy előbb párosodhassanak a nőstényekkel.
Többek között ez is természetes dolog kedves ernoe. Akkor most szerinted ezeket a dolgokat mind engedélyezni kéne?



Ernoe írta:


> A homoszexualitás, transszexualitás számtalan állatfajnál megfigyelhetö. Homoszexualis delfinek, magukat nönek álcázo polipok, vizibicilklibe szerelmes hatyuk, halak akik "szükség szerint" változtatják a nemüket és igy tovább. De maradjunk az emberi nemnél.



Lásd feljebb.


Ernoe írta:


> *Ernoe: *Enged meg, hogy kijavitsalak, *a "philia" szo mögött nem perverz tevékenységet üzö csoportok huzodnak meg*. Ide tartoznak a bélyeggyüjtök "*phila*teristák" söt a Néptánc-csoportok is. Ha legközelebb fellép Magyarországon a "Bajor-Görög táncegyüttes" phila akkor nyugodtan odaviheted a gyerekeidet is.
> -
> Schwedországba a "Pädophil" alatt elsösorban gyerekszeretöt értenek és nem gyerekek nadrágjába nyulkálo papokat. Ahoz külön szavuk van, pl. *Päderastie vagy Pädicatio.*


A philia szócska univerzális jelentése olyan dolgokra terjed ki amelyek elengedhetetlenek egy adott személyiség boldogságához. Az esetek többségében ez egy ugyan olyan irracionális mániát jelöl mint az ellenpólus (phobia) esetében.

Következés képpen az amit most írtál semmiben nem mond ellent annak amit én mondtam. A philiák között találni fogsz olyan elvont dolgokat is mint a kényszeredett bélyeggyűjtés, de túlnyomó része a szexualitáshoz kapcsolódik (Nyugodtan nézz utána a listának).
Tehát a végkövetkeztetésed miszerint a philiák nem "perverz tevékenységet űző" emberekre vezethető vissza, messzemenően nem annyira helytálló mint te azt hitetni szeretnéd.



Ernoe írta:


> Mégegyszer. *A szexualis hovatartozás az nem redukálhato le két tipusra*. A nöi és a férfi nem mellett létezik egy csomo variáns amit "egyébb" szoval lenne emberséges megnevezni.



Tehát akkor még egyszer: Én nem is állítottam ennek az ellenkezőjét. (Lásd feljebb) amit én kérdeztem az az volt hogy meg szándékozod-e a többi philia képviselőét is védeni, vagy ez most csak egy nagyvonalú képmutatás a részedről hogy védjünk homoszexuálisokat (ráadásul ugye a fent említett elvi hovatartozásod mellett).



Ernoe írta:


> Hangsulyozom: *Ennek semmi köze a gyerekek privát-szféráját lábbal tipro praktikákhoz.*


Ezt nyugodtan kibonthatnád következetesebben is kedves ernoe, hogy szerinted miért nem, ugyanis a homophilia egy teljesen ugyan olyan philia mint a pedophilia vagy a zoophilia, tehát minden köze megvan.
Egy pedophil-ról éppen úgy el lehet mondani ezeket a védőbeszédeket mint a homoszexuálisokról, hogy így született, nem tehet róla, ő is csak egy ember, nem szorul gyógyszerezésre, és a többi, de hát ugye ezt nem tesszük, sőt sokan legszívesebben megöletnék mindegyikőjüket.



Ernoe írta:


> *A homoszexualitás az egészen más eredetü*, az már gyerekkorban felléphet és nincsen kötve foglalkozáshoz, kriminalitáshoz.


Ez egy logical fallacy magyarán logikai hiba kedves ernoe.
Lehet hogy egy gyerek épp úgy lehet necrophil mint egy felnőtt, csak mivel gyerekeket általában nem szoktunk halottakkal hagyni, ez nem megfigyelhető, ezzel ellentétben a zoophiliával ami már gyerekorban is megfigyelhető, (pedophia szintén nem kijelenthető egyértelműen hiszen egy gyerek így is meg úgy is a gyerekek társaságát fogja keresni), de akkor már ide lehet dobni a gerontophiliát is ami szintén megfigyelhető.

Következés képpen a kijelentésed miszerint a homoszexualitás egészen más eredetű ezen a ponton sem áll meg. A homoszexualitás nem egy különös kivétel a többi philia csoportjából, hanem éppen ugyan úgy egy a sok közül mint bármelyik másik.



Ernoe írta:


> Igen sok ember lesz társadalmi elvárások miatt *egy olyan szerepbe kényszeritve *amibe nem érzi jol magát. Impotensnek, frigidnek lenni egy szégyen. A társadalom szexuális determináltságot vár el töllünk.



Egyetértek.



Ernoe írta:


> Minnél több lakosa van egy országnak (India, Pakisztán) annál nyilvánvalobb, hogy az élet sokkal változatosabb mind* a nö és férfi montoniája. *


Ezzel is egyetértek és mint mondtam nem is ez a problémám.


----------



## Ernoe (2012 Február 26)

*Aeren:* Azért kérdem mert ugye ha nem puszta képmutatás amit mondasz akkor neked *egyb**ől sérelmezned kellene hogy az emberek nem házasodhatnak össze többek között állatokkal.*
*-*
*Ernoe: *Kedves Aeren, *hogy mit csinálnak otthon az emberek a háziállataikkal *azt nem tudhatjuk. Egy biztos, egy ölebet nem kell feleségül venned ahoz, hogy fogságba tartsad és szexualisan kihasználjad. Egy emberrel más a helyzet, kényszer-prostituatio az büntetendö cselekmény. Annak sincs jogi akadálya, hogy a vagyonodat egy ilyen "szeretö" örökölje.
-
*A kutya-eskövö amerikában a legujabb divat*. Lagzi-lebonyolitok és esküvöi-ruha-designerek hemzsegnek ezen a piacon. 
-





-
Amikor az állattan antropologiává vált az emberek ugy kezdték kezelni az állatokat mind az embereket. *A kutyáknál bevezették a monogámiát*, a születési anyakönyvet, az embereknél meg megjelentek az egyedülállo anyák és a patchwork-családok. Az embereknél bevezették az oszály nélküli társadalmat, a kutyáknál meg az elit-kutya-egyesületeket.
-
*Az egyház megálldja a kutyákat, macskákat és a hamsztereket csak a homoszexualis párokat nem. *(Minden évben január 17.-én, Szent Antal névnapján)
-





-
*A perverzitásokrol nincsenek tudományos tanulmányok*, (világos ethikai okokbol nem csinál az ember ilyen kisérleteket) a kutatok kénytelenek az ilyesmit elkövetök elbeszélésére hagyatkozni. Ezek pedig természetes modon megszépitik, mesével szövik át a motivátiojukat. 
-
Kedves Aeren,egy *"phila-terista" az nem egy beteges bélyeggyüjtö*, hanem egy szenvedélyes, lelkes bélyeggyüjtö. *Phila-delphia *az nemcsak egy Amerikai nagyváros Pensylvaniában hanem számtalan embernek a vezetékneve és nem szégyellik magukat miatta. 
-
Gyakran kérdezed, hogy én *mit olálkodok itt a homoszexualis topikban*?
-
*Nos azért mert én egy "phila" vagyok, egy "phila-n-throp" *egy emberbarát, aki nem birja elviselni, hogy te homoszexualisokat aberráltaknak beteges embereknek nevezed akiket kényszerrel kéne gyogyitani. 
-
Végül megjegyezném, hogy a "*philo-sophia", a logikus gondolkodás szeretete *is az általad undoritoságnak tekinthetö "philo" szocskábol származik de te ettöl egészen biztosan mentes vagy.


----------



## Aeren (2012 Február 26)

Ernoe írta:


> *Ernoe: *Kedves Aeren, *hogy mit csinálnak otthon az emberek a háziállataikkal *azt nem tudhatjuk. Egy biztos, egy ölebet nem kell feleségül venned ahoz, hogy fogságba tartsad és szexualisan kihasználjad. Egy emberrel más a helyzet, kényszer-prostituatio az büntetendö cselekmény. Annak sincs jogi akadálya, hogy a vagyonodat egy ilyen "szeretö" örökölje.


Nem egészen értem a hasonlatodat kedves ernoe ugyanis mint az a hírekből is kiderül egy embert sem kell feleségül venned ahhoz hogy szexuális rabszolgaként tartsad, akármennyire is törvénybe ütköző (megjegyzem: a zoophilia a legtöbb országban szintén tiltott).


Ernoe írta:


> *A perverzitásokrol nincsenek tudományos tanulmányok*, (világos ethikai okokbol nem csinál az ember ilyen kisérleteket) a kutatok kénytelenek az ilyesmit elkövetök elbeszélésére hagyatkozni. Ezek pedig természetes modon megszépitik, mesével szövik át a motivátiojukat.


Egy pszichológiai profil esetében teljesen mindegy mivel szövi át az alany az elbeszélését. A sémák amelyek minden emberre egyformán vonatkoznak ugyan úgy megtalálhatóak és modellezhetőek náluk is.


Ernoe írta:


> Kedves Aeren,egy *"phila-terista" az nem egy beteges bélyeggyüjtö*, hanem egy szenvedélyes, lelkes bélyeggyüjtö. *Phila-delphia *az nemcsak egy Amerikai nagyváros Pensylvaniában hanem számtalan embernek a vezetékneve és nem szégyellik magukat miatta.


Ez már csak játék a szavakkal kedves ernoe amit nem igazán lehet érvnek venni.


Ernoe írta:


> *Nos azért mert én egy "phila" vagyok, egy "phila-n-throp" *egy emberbarát, aki nem birja elviselni, hogy te homoszexualisokat aberráltaknak beteges embereknek nevezed akiket kényszerrel kéne gyogyitani


1. Ha ezt látod visszatükröződni az írásomban kedves ernoe akkor attól tartok rossz helyen keresed a problémát, ugyanis én nem hogy nem mondtam, de még csak nem is sejtettem ilyet. Amennyiben másként látod kérlek idézd be azt a hozzászólásomat ami téged erre enged következtetni.

2. Ez egyben azt is jelenti gondolom hogy lévén emberek, pedophil barát is vagy. Érdekes módon az ők jogait mégsem véded olyan vélt ellenségek ellen mint amilyen én is vagyok.

3. A humanizmus érve érdekesen veszi ki magát egy olyan ember szájából aki más topicokban a kommunista terrort élteti.


Ernoe írta:


> Végül megjegyezném, hogy a "*philo-sophia", a logikus gondolkodás szeretete *is az általad undoritoságnak tekinthetö "philo" szocskábol származik de te ettöl egészen biztosan mentes vagy.


Te ezt mondod, de sajnos onnan ahol én állok ez pont fordítva jön le.
Én nem támadom a homoszexuálisokat, de a képmutatást és a kettős mércét az gyűlölöm.

Mindenki nagy és hangzatos szavakat lövöldözik arról hogy minden ember egyenlő, aztán ez úgy nyilvánul meg mint a te esetedben az "ember barátság" hogy itt védjük a homoszexuálisokat, máshol meg arról értekezünk hogy bezzeg a kommunizmus mennyire felvilágosult volt mert ott még lehetett büntetlenül vallásos embert ölni.

De lehet hogy igazad van ernoe.
Lehet hogy ez a világ tényleg annyira beteg hogy két ilyen állítás tökéletes békességben megfér egymás mellett.
Lehetsz egyszerre humanista és támogathatod az antiszemitizmust illetve a rasszizmust.
Védheted az emberek jogait mint itt a homoszexuálisokét, máshol meg mondhatod hogy ki miért undorító, nem számít embernek illetve érdemel halált.
Majd ezek után mondhatod arra aki minderre felhívja a figyelmet hogy "mentes a logikus gondolkodástól"....
Lehet ernoe... de semmi gond. Majd csak jön egy hozzád hasonló emberbarát aki a többség védelmében magára vállaljak annak a terhét hogy megtisztítsa a világot a tőlem, a hozzám hasonlóktól és azoktól akik neki éppen nem tetszenek.

Mindezt természetesen a jog, a humanizmus és a demokrácia nevében.


----------



## Ernoe (2012 Február 26)

*Aeren: *...A humanizmus érve érdekesen veszi ki magát egy olyan ember szájából aki más topicokban *a kommunista terrort élteti*. ....*Lehetsz egyszerre humanista és támogathatod az antiszemitizmust illetve a rasszizmust...*
-
*Ernoe:* Kedves Aeren, te egy furcsa alak vagy. Miért nem idézel vagy adod meg a helyet ahol én ilyen állásponton lettem volna? Azért mert nincsen. 
-
*Aeren: *megjegyzem: a zoophilia a legtöbb országban szintén tiltott.
-
*Ernoe:* Igen, *volt a büntetö törvénykönyvben egy paragrafus *amit a nácik fogalmaztak meg 1935-ben és érvényes volt 1969-ig: 
-
"*A természetellenes fajtalankodás*, ami ember és állat között történik, börtönnel büntetendö; ugyanakkor visszavonhatoak a polgári tiszteletbeli jogok is" (175b StGB, 1935 juni 2 )
-
Manapság még a satuba is bedughatod a fütyidet, a törvény fütyül rá. Mit gondolsz miket árulnak a szexshopban? Ha az isten szeme mindent látna nyitva maradna a szája.
-




-
*Az állatokkal valo szexualis kapcsolatot az állatvédelmi törvények tiltják és nem a büntetö törvénykönyv. *
-
*A pedofil lelkiatyákat,* akikröl napjainkban sokat hallani, sem a "simogatás, a gatyiba nyulás" miatt itélik el, (a klausurában anyit wixelhet amenyit akar) a büntett a gyerekek jogai ellen elkövetett cselekmény.


----------



## Aeren (2012 Február 26)

Ernoe írta:


> *Ernoe:* Kedves Aeren, te egy furcsa alak vagy. Miért nem idézel vagy adod meg a helyet ahol én ilyen állásponton lettem volna? Azért mert nincsen.


Csináljunk úgy mint ha jó magad sem tudnád hogy elke (legnagyobb sajnálatomra) folyamatosan törli ezen irányú magvas gondolataidat, annak ellenére hogy pont ezek lennének azok a dolgok amiket mindenkinek olvasnia kéne hogy legyen hasonlítási alapja.
Amennyiben még így is kimaradásod van, nyugodtan fordulj hozzá és kérdezd meg tőle hogy vajon miért kellett kitörölgetnie ezeket a hozzászólásaidat.



Ernoe írta:


> "*A természetellenes fajtalankodás*, ami ember és állat között történik, börtönnel büntetendö; ugyanakkor visszavonhatoak a polgári tiszteletbeli jogok is" (175b StGB, 1935 juni 2 )
> -
> Manapság még a satuba is bedughatod a fütyidet, a törvény fütyül rá. Mit gondolsz miket árulnak a szexshopban? Ha az isten szeme mindent látna nyitva maradna a szája.
> -
> ...


Javaslom frissítsd ezen irányú ismereteidet kedves ernoe ugyanis többek között Magyarországon és Németországban is (bár a birtoklás nem tiltott) illegális a zoophiliával kapcsolatos dolgok bárminemű forgalmazása és vétele.
Ezzel szemben nem kevés ország illetve állam van amelyik minden téren tiltja és komolyan bünteti is. Például Kanada, Franciaország, Etiópia, Norvégia, India, Szingapúr, Svájc, stb.

Mindettől eltekintve a kérdésemet továbbra is csodálatos módon kerülöd.
Lehetséges hogy adsz egy egyenes választ keringőzés nélkül arra hogy akkor te ugyan így a szíveden viseled a többi "speciális szexuális hovatartozással illetve preferenciákkal" megáldott emberek sorsát is, vagy tényleg csak azért vagy itt mert ez egy újabb jó topic arra hogy a vallásos emberek ellen intézhess kirohanásokat.


----------



## Ernoe (2012 Február 27)

*Kedves Aeren
-
*En jomagam szedek ki sok mondatot az irásaimbol mert a magyarországi politikai légkör már olyan paprikás, hogy jobboldali politikusok polgárháboruval fenyegetnek. (áll az ujságokban)
-
Igaza van a moderátoroknak, *ne legyen ez a forum egy front *hanem inkább a megbékélés helye.
-
Mindenki tudja, hogy *magyarországon a rasszizmusnak antiszemitizmusnak konjunkturája van*. Ha én ez ellen felszolalok akkor nemcsak én hanem a véleményemnek hangot engedö forum is céltáblája lesz nationalista huligánoknak. 
-
Te meg én a háttérböl irogatunk, a canadahun pedig nyilvános. Csak ök innák meg a levét.
-
Csak nevetségessé teszed magadat ha abszurd vádakat hozol ellenem. Miért nem maradsz a tárgynál, *miért tekinted a beszélgetésünket egy viadalnak? *Az nem baj ha különbözö véleményen vagyunk, abbol csak tanulhatunk. .


----------



## Csillagözön (2012 Február 27)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Aeren*
> 
> *Minden kis-kathekizmust olvaso gyerek tudja, hogy miért pusztitotta el a Joisten Szodom városát. *



Kedves Ernoe!

Engem baromira nem érdekel a topik témája, de ahol meglátom a neved - veheted megtiszteltetésnek is - oda ellátogatok.

De a lényeg: úgy látom, ha szorul a hurok, te is a Jó Istenhez menekülsz, illetve hívod segítségül.......


----------



## TeeAh Millatoona (2012 Február 27)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Aeren
> -
> *En jomagam szedek ki sok mondatot az irásaimbol mert a magyarországi politikai légkör már olyan paprikás, hogy jobboldali politikusok polgárháboruval fenyegetnek. (áll az ujságokban)
> -
> ...



Mindig meghökkent, mennyi zagyvaságot vagy képes összehordani :shock: :shock: :shock:
Szar lehet így élni, ennyi félelemmel és negativitással.... 

Aeren azért tekintheti "viadalnak" a "beszélgetést", mert te is annak tekinted... csak nem veszed észre...

... és azért nem fogok belefolyni a témába, mert engem abszolút nem érint meg... 

Mostani megszólalásom annak köszönhető, hogy unom a távolból tett hamis kinyilatkoztatásaidat az itthoni helyzetről.


----------



## Aeren (2012 Február 27)

Ernoe írta:


> En jomagam szedek ki sok mondatot az irásaimbol mert a magyarországi politikai légkör már olyan paprikás, hogy jobboldali politikusok polgárháboruval fenyegetnek. (áll az ujságokban)


Ennek a ténynek sajnos ellentmond hogy mindkét esetben komplett oldalak tűntek el, így ha csak nem azt akarod mondani hogy letörölted mások hozzászólásait is (egyben az enyémet) akkor nem egészen áll meg ez az önvédelmi elgondolás.

Pláne nem hogy te ezekben a topicokban minden szívfájdalom nélkül megvédted a véleményedet és még rá is tettél egy lapáttal (vagy kettővel) amikor szóltam érte hogy ugyan már ne éltessünk olyan ideológiákat ahol a nem tetsző embereket vagy a folyóba darálták, vagy pedig elküldték az isten háta mögé egy bányába amíg meg nem halt.



Ernoe írta:


> Igaza van a moderátoroknak, *ne legyen ez a forum egy front *hanem inkább a megbékélés helye.


A moderátornak ebben lehet hogy igaza van, de nem tudom hogy te hogyan egyezteted össze ennek a támogatását meg azt hogy közben a vallásos emberek ellen inzultálsz.

Több topicban kifejtettem már hogy az egyházat támadni a visszaságaiért az egy dolog. Azonban az egyház és a vallásos emberek közé egyenlőségjelet tenni több mint egyszerű demagógia. Az már egy nagyon komoly sértés.

Emlékezz csak vissza hogy én (is) kikértem magamnak hogy tömeg gyilkosnak meg mindenféle fanatikusnak bélyegezzél csak és kizárólag azért mert egy pap vizet csorgatott a fejemre alig 1 éves koromban.
Ebből is meg volt az összeszólalkozásunk, mert szerinted egy ember csak addig tekinthető normálisnak amíg meg nem keresztelik.
Onnantól már nem ember.



Ernoe írta:


> Mindenki tudja, hogy *magyarországon a rasszizmusnak antiszemitizmusnak konjunkturája van*. Ha én ez ellen felszolalok akkor nemcsak én hanem a véleményemnek hangot engedö forum is céltáblája lesz nationalista huligánoknak.


Mivel túlságosan is bele kellene folynom a politikába (ami ugye tiltott a canadahunon) ahhoz hogy erre kimerítő választ tudjak adni, inkább csak annyit mondok hogy jobb lenne ha több helyről informálnád magadat mert nem tudom hogy milyen 20 forintos szennylapból szeded ezeket a dolgokat, de nagyon hülyére vesznek vele.



Ernoe írta:


> Csak nevetségessé teszed magadat ha abszurd vádakat hozol ellenem. Miért nem maradsz a tárgynál, *miért tekinted a beszélgetésünket egy viadalnak? *Az nem baj ha különbözö véleményen vagyunk, abbol csak tanulhatunk.


Én nem szoktam kitalált vádakkal illetni másokat kedves ernoe. Ahhoz túlságosan is erős az igazság érzetem.
Ezzel pedig javarészt azt is megválaszoltam hogy miért tekintem a beszélgetéseket sok helyen viadalnak.

Nehezen tekintem másnak a beszélgetést mint viadalnak ha egyszer igazságtalan vádakkal szembesülök benne és rasszizmus keretében engem is alantasabb erkölcsű embernek próbálnak egyesek elkönyvelni csak azért mert valamikor régen a tudtom nélkül megkereszteltek.

Ennek ellenére nem mondom hogy nem lehet ezekből a "viadalokból" tanulni.
Neked köszönhetem például hogy komolyan keresztül kellett rágnom magam az evolúció és abiogenezis témakörén és bár a mai napig nem értek veled egyet, kétségtelen hogy nem tettem volna szert erre a tudásra ha nem kerül sor ezekre a sokfordulós viadalokra.


----------



## Ernoe (2012 Február 27)

*Kedves Csillagözön*
-
En nem partnerkeresés céljábol irok ebbe a topikba hanem felvilágosito céllal. 
-
*Furcsa, hogy velem kötekedtek *és egyikötök sincs felháborodva azon, hogy a világ 70 országában még büntetendö cselekménynek tartják az egynemüek közötti szerelmi kapcsolatot. Több mind egy tucatban halállal büntetik.
-
*Autot, kutyát macskát, hörcsögöt szentel az egyház* de ha két egynemü ember az "Isten" elött szeretné szentesiteni az élettársi kapcsolatát azt megtagadja.
-
A biblia jovoltábol, évszázadokon keresztül minden természeti csapásért a homoszexualitást tették felelössé az egyházatyák. 
-
*Ha a vizre épült Velencét elöntötte a viz*, minden alkalommal meglincselték a környékbeli homoszexuális lakosokat. A progromok napirenden voltak. Odáig nem jutottak el az istenfélö emberek, hogy esetleg rossz helyre épült a város.
-






-


> Azonban az egyház és a vallásos emberek közé egyenlőségjelet tenni több mint egyszerű demagógia. Az már egy nagyon komoly sértés.


-
*Ernoe:* Ne haragudj kedves Aeren de* én még nem láttam nyájat birkák nélkül. *Már hogyan lehetne elválasztani az egyházakat a hiveiktöl. 
(Tudom te nem kaptál vallásos nevelést ezért emlitem meg, hogy a" bárány-pásztor hasonlat" nem töllem hanem Jézustol van.)
-
*-*
*



*
*-*
Szabad nekem is megkérdeznem kedves Aeren, hogy *téged mi szél hozott ide a homoszexuális körbe? *


----------



## Aeren (2012 Február 27)

Ernoe írta:


> *Furcsa, hogy velem kötekedtek *és egyikötök sincs felháborodva azon, hogy a világ 70 országában még büntetendö cselekménynek tartják az egynemüek közötti szerelmi kapcsolatot. Több mind egy tucatban halállal büntetik.


Nincs benne semmi furcsa ernoe, csak azt kell megkérdezni hogy mennyi jogot formálhatsz rá hogy egy másik nép kultúrájába és törvényeibe beleszóljál.

Fel vagy háborodva rajta hogy egyes helyeken megölik a homoszexuálisokat? Igazad van. Amerika stílusában, oda kéne menni, szét kéne bombázni az egész országot amíg mindenki meg nem halna aki nem ért egyet a te erkölcsi értékrendeddel, aztán náluk is belehetne vezetni azt a felettébb igazságos rendszert ami nálunk százával teszi a családokat az utcára gyerekestül és aminek okán már többen egész egyszerűen öngyilkosok lettek.
Lehetne vinni a korrupt rendőrséget, a politikusokat akik kiszívják belőled az utolsó csepp vért is és olyan hülyeségeket beszélnek hogy havi 43'000 forintból meg lehet élni miközben ők maguk 1.5 millió fölött keresnek.
Persze szólhatunk az igazság szolgáltatásról is amiben az utolsó dolog ami számít az az igazság. Helyette azt kell nézni ami valószínűbb, amit be lehet bizonyítani.
A postásnőt aki lenyúlta anno a rábízott nyugdíjakat 2 millió forint értékben és lelépett vele ausztriába 10 év börtönt kap és élete végéig törleszteni fog. Az újságban ahol erről a cikkről olvastam a másik oldalon épp XYról volt szó polgármesterről aki 50 milliós sikkasztási ügybe keveredett, de a bíróság szerint bizonyosságot nyert hogy "csak" nem értett a dolghoz és hibás döntést hozott, ezért ejtették ellene a vádat.

Nagyon hosszú ez a lista ernoe, de ha már megkérdezted nekem fogalmam sincsen hogy miért nem lehet békén hagyni a homoszexuálisokat.
Igaz nekem arról sincsen fogalmam hogy miért nem lehet békén hagyni a vallásos embereket és miért beszélnek ilyen kapitális hülyeségeket a parlamentben a közpénzen ingyenélő csövesek.

Végül pedig eljutunk a nagy kérdésig hogy miért nem élhetünk szimplán békességben, miért van az hogy mindig van valaki aki el akar venni tőlünk valamit/valakit, miért van az hogy valakinek mindent jelent az életünk míg másoknak semmit, miért van az hogy egyesek ellenség képet látnak bennünk anélkül hogy akár láttuk volna egymást.
A válasz pedig csak üresen kong a sötétségben: emberek vagyunk.
Vagy elfogadjuk ezt a tényt, vagy pedig megpróbálunk változtatni rajta és még nagyobb káoszba taszítjuk az egész világot.


Ernoe írta:


> *Ernoe:* Ne haragudj kedves Aeren de* én még nem láttam nyájat birkák nélkül. *Már hogyan lehetne elválasztani az egyházakat a hiveiktöl.
> (Tudom te nem kaptál vallásos nevelést ezért emlitem meg, hogy a" bárány-pásztor hasonlat" nem töllem hanem Jézustol van.)


Tényleg? Akkor én mint katolikus keresztény kapok kulcsot a templomi adományokhoz? Bemehetek a vatikánba és én is letehetem a seggem egy égkövekkel kirakott arany/bársony székbe hogy aztán onnan nézzek ki jól? Mondhatom hogy a jó isten helytartója vagyok?

Ez egy olyan dolog kedves ernoe, hogy ha te általánosítasz, időben, térben, vallásban egyaránt, akkor azt elméletileg megteheti más is.
Ha te engem egy lapon említhetsz azokkal akik 500 éve boszorkányság felkiáltásával égettek meg nőket, akkor semmi akadálya számomra hogy én meg téged fasisztának tituláljalak hiszen német vagy, az a meg ki máshoz kapcsolódna mint Hitlerhez?

Amennyiben tényleg fogalmad sincsen róla hogy miért kéne az egyházat és a hívőket külön megítélést alá sorolni úgy én csak annyit tudok mondani hogy furcsán hangzik a kritika egy olyan ember szájából akinek az elődei még a zsidókat ölték vagon számra és a bőrükből készítettek maguknak székeket, lámpákat meg könyvborítókat.


Ernoe írta:


> Szabad nekem is megkérdeznem kedves Aeren, hogy *téged mi szél hozott ide a homoszexuális körbe? *


Persze hogy szabad ernoe, de jó magad is tisztában vagy vele hogy jelen pillanatban miért vagyok itt, hiszen hozzád intéztem kérdést rögtön amikor beléptem.
Ha ez nem kielégítő válaszként akkor csak annyit tudok mondani hogy érdekel a téma. Az emberi értékrend ugyanis nagyon furcsán tud néha csavarodni és gyakran jönnek ki olyan felettébb lenyűgöző dolgok mint esetedben is az a fajta ember barátság amelynek keretében kisebb probléma vallásos embert ölni mint nem vallásost.

Ez a fajta kettős mérce pedig éppen annyira idegesít mint amennyire lenyűgöz.


----------



## pitti (2012 Február 28)

Ernoe írta:


> En nem partnerkeresés céljábol irok ebbe a topikba hanem felvilágosito céllal.
> -


Es most mond meg azt is nekunk, hogy te milyen kvalifikacioval rendelkezel amitol barkinek is el kellene fogadni a te felvilagosito celu velemenyedet?


----------



## Frank-FHI (2012 Február 28)

Azonban az egyház és a vallásos emberek közé egyenlőségjelet tenni több mint egyszerű demagógia. Az már egy nagyon komoly sértés.
-
Ernoe: Ne haragudj kedves Aeren de én még nem láttam nyájat birkák nélkül. Már hogyan lehetne elválasztani az egyházakat a hiveiktöl. 
(Tudom te nem kaptál vallásos nevelést ezért emlitem meg, hogy a" bárány-pásztor hasonlat" nem töllem hanem Jézustol van.)

Sziasztok! Nem akarok belefolyni a vitába, csak van egy visszatérő csúsztatás a hívő és a vallás terén.

Hogy érthetőbb legyen, más jellegű példát mondok. Az való igaz, hogy hívők nélkül nincs egyház mint ahogy kommunisták nélkül sincs kommunista párt. 

Viszont nem minden kommunista párttag és nem minden kommunista ért egyet a pártvezetők iránymutatásával.

A pásztor hasonlathoz visszatérve egy kicsit, napjaink munkanélkülisége rá a bizonyíték, hogy vannak pásztorok akiknek nem jutott birka sem, nem hogy bárány. :grin: Van vasút nélküli vasutas is :111:


----------



## Ernoe (2012 Február 28)

> Amennyiben tényleg fogalmad sincsen róla hogy miért kéne az egyházat és a hívőket külön megítélést alá sorolni úgy én csak annyit tudok mondani *hogy furcsán hangzik a kritika egy olyan ember szájából akinek az elődei még a zsidókat ölték vagon számra és a bőrükből készítettek maguknak székeket, lámpákat meg könyvborítókat.*


*-
*Nagyon jolesik kedves Aeren, *hogy végre beismered a kollektiv-bünt *amit a rokonaink elkövettek a honfitársaink ellen. Nem tudtam, hogy a családodat is meghurcolták a nyilasok. Öszinte részvétem, egyet tudok veled érezni. 
-
*Az ilyen bátor hangokra szükség *van egy országban ahol megerösödöben van az antiszemita nemzeti-nationalizmus. Te a börödön érzed amit én a külföldi sajtoszemlékböl ismerek. 
-
Egy kicsit zavar, hogy ugy teszel mindha az ismeretlenben megtudnád itélni, hogy kik voltak az "elödeim" és engem *a hohérok fiainak *nevezel. Nem mindenki náci aki németországba él. 
-
Eddig ugy volt *ha valaki "kakit" és "pisit" mond ebben a topikban* akkor azt kizárták, ugy látszik az uj médiatörvények értelmében minden rugalmasabb lett. 
-
Azért szeretek veled beszélgetni mert benned sokminden tükrözödik. kiss


----------



## Csillagözön (2012 Február 28)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Csillagözön*
> 
> *Autot, kutyát macskát, hörcsögöt szentel az egyház de ha két egynemü ember az "Isten" elött szeretné szentesiteni az élettársi kapcsolatát azt megtagadja.*



Kedves Ernoe !

Tökéletesen egyet értek veled. Azt tartom beteg embernek, aki nem azzal foglalkozik, hogy saját maga mit csináljon az ágyban, hanem azzal, hogy a másik mit csinál. 

Szerintem azok aberráltak.

De a megjegyzésem továbbra is tartom. Adott esetben te is a Jó Istenkéhez fordulsz segítségért....De biztosan értetted az előző hsz-ben is....


----------



## Aeren (2012 Február 28)

Ernoe írta:


> Nagyon jolesik kedves Aeren, hogy végre beismered a kollektiv-bünt amit a rokonaink elkövettek a honfitársaink ellen. Nem tudtam, hogy a családodat is meghurcolták a nyilasok. Öszinte részvétem, egyet tudok veled érezni.


Szép huszáros vágás kedves ernoe, de had kérdezzem már meg hogy én hogy a francba lettem hirtelen holokauszt tagadó?

Komolyan kérdem mert azért igen erős váltás hogy csak úgy a semmiből, minden előzmény nélkül oda nyomod hogy "végre beismerem a kollektív bűnt amit a rokonaink elkövettek". Egyfelől ez, másfelől viszont jó lenne ha kicsit felvázolnád mit is értesz te "kollektív bűn" meg "rokonok" alatt.
Csak a félreértések elkerülése végett.


Ernoe írta:


> Az ilyen bátor hangokra szükség van egy országban ahol megerösödöben van az antiszemita nemzeti-nationalizmus. Te a börödön érzed amit én a külföldi sajtoszemlékböl ismerek.


1. Lehet valakinek nemzeti hovatartozása anélkül hogy antiszemita lenne. Szépen lennénk ha az ember ma már csak úgy lehetne bármilyen nemzetiségű hogy ha egy másik nemzetet ki akarna irtani.

2. Én a saját bőrömön csak azt érzem hogy a külföldi sajtó néhol olyan orbitális baromságokat írogat hogy sok ember (mint jó magad) azt hiszi hogy Magyarországon polgárháborús helyzet uralkodik.
Gondolom ezek mögött is megvannak a politikai érdekek amiket megint csak nem feszegetnék, de ettől függetlenül remek például szolgál ez arra hogy mennyire is van az emberek agya kimosva a média által. Ha a 100 forintos egyébként wc papír jelleggel rendelkező napilapom azt írja hogy Magyarországon polgárháború van a szélső jobb oldal miatt akkor Magyarországon igenis polgárháború van a szélső jobb oldal miatt. Hogyan lehetne ez másként kérem szépen? Igaz, itt én itthon élek és mondom neked hogy ez hülyeség, (meg mint láttam már szóltak ez miatt neked vagy 5en még), de te nagy ívben teszel rá. Te olvastál valamit aztán eldöntötted hogy Magyarországon polgárháború van mert neked az jobban illik a világképedbe. Pont.

Továbbá remek példa ez arra is hogy hogyan lehet tönkre verni egy országot pár elhintett, alaptalan hazugsággal meg néhány agy amputált öltönybe bugyolált parlamentben ülő majommal akik úgy formálnak képet egy országról mint kedves Neelie Kroes hogy "az egyik alkalmazottamtól azt hallottam [...]".


Ernoe írta:


> Egy kicsit zavar, hogy úgy teszel mintha az ismeretlenben megtudnád itélni, hogy kik voltak az "elödeim" és engem a hohérok fiainak nevezel. Nem mindenki náci aki németországba él.


Ebből ideális esetben le tudnád vonni a következtetést hogy engem is zavar hogy te ismeretlenbe meg tudnál ítélni mindenkit akinek ~6 hónapos korában vizet löttyintettek a fejére.
Adott estben ebből a hatalmas tanulságból még odáig is eljuthatnál hogy nem minden vallásos ember üldöz homoszexuálisokat és éget boszorkányokat.


Ernoe írta:


> Eddig ugy volt ha valaki "kakit" és "pisit" mond ebben a topikban akkor azt kizárták, ugy látszik az uj médiatörvények értelmében minden rugalmasabb lett.
> -
> Azért szeretek veled beszélgetni mert benned sokminden tükrözödik. kiss


Passz. Te is itt vagy, pedig te konkrétan leírtad hogy a kommunista terror "felvilágosult" volt.
Az hogy ez mekkora törvényes rugalmasságot feltételez inkább nem feszegetem.


----------



## Ernoe (2012 Február 29)

-
Számomra megfoghatatlan, hogy vallásos emberek egy ösrégi könyvben keresnek választ arra, miképpen viselkedjenek a homoszexualis embertársaikkal szemben. 
-
*A katholikus egyház szexualis-erkölcse vizözön elötti*. Ez a téma ujra megfogja bontani az egyházak egységét. 
A demokratia, a vallásvezetök véleménye szerint egy politikai és nem theologiai fogalom.
-
Megdöbbentö hogy *egyre több országban a vallások politikai stratégiák*. Ezt magyarországon vagy arab országban élönek nem kell bizonygatni de, hogy a világ vezetö hatalmai is ilyen taktikát alkalmaznak az megdöbbentö. 
-
Kennedy az államnak és az egyházaknak a végleges kettéválasztása érdekében beszélt az 1960-as választások idelyén. 
Késöbb sikerült neki a szinesbörüek-diszkriminálását legalább valamenyire biztositani. 
-
Egy fél évszázad mulva ilyeneket hallunk Santorum-tol, az amerikai elnökjelölttöl az ABC-adásában:
-
"Milyen országban élünk *ahol hitetlen emberek vehetnek részt a nyilvános életbenn*... én ezt egy hányingernek tartom és minden amerikainak igy kell ezt éreznie!" - céloz Kennedy korábbi beszédére. 
-
*A homoszexualis házasságok eltörlése egy a választási programbol. *
-


----------



## Aeren (2012 Február 29)

Ernoe írta:


> Számomra megfoghatatlan, hogy vallásos emberek egy ösrégi könyvben keresnek választ arra, miképpen viselkedjenek a homoszexualis embertársaikkal szemben.


Számomra meg az felfoghatatlan hogy az ateisták ahol hatalomra kerültek ott nem azt kutatták hogyan viselkedjenek velük szemben hanem azt hogy hogyan irtsák ki őket a vallásos emberekkel egyetemben.


Ernoe írta:


> Megdöbbentö hogy *egyre több országban a vallások politikai stratégiák*. Ezt magyarországon vagy arab országban élönek nem kell bizonygatni de, hogy a világ vezetö hatalmai is ilyen taktikát alkalmaznak az megdöbbentö.


Ha csak egy picit is ismered a történelmet illetve az emberi fajt akkor nem írod le hogy "egyre több országban" ugyanis a vallás mindenhol és mindig politikai stratégia. Épp úgy mint a homoszexualitás amit szintén csak akkor rángatnak elő a politikusok amikor túl alacsonyak a népszerűségi mutatóik vagy amikor választás van.

Attól hogy Kennedy az államot és az egyházat különvette még mindig a bibliára esketik az embereket Amerikában mert ha nem lenne mire akkor eskü tétel sem lenne hiszen elveszne annak az illúziója hogy a tanúk az igazságot mondják és nem éppen azt amit csak akarnak.


----------



## cat34 (2012 Február 29)

Éjilepke írta:


> Hali!
> Felvilágosítást kérnék!
> Már jártam korábban egy lánnyal, de nem tartott sokáig és, így az ágyban sem jutottunk el a végsőig ,,inkább" ismerkedtünk egy mással.
> Most viszont összejöttünk egy barátnőmmel és eléggé komolynak látszik.
> ...


 
Végig olvasva a bejegyzéseket Ernoe két bekezdésén kívül nem sok mindenre kapott szegény lányka választ.



Ernoe írta:


> -
> Kedves Ejilepke
> -
> Szerintem *a szex lányok között sokkal intenzivebb *mind heterok között, annak ellenére, hogy néhány positio körülményesebbnek tünik. Összeségében az egész mulatságosabb, szexibb, egyszerüen geniális.


 
Kedves Ernoe!

Ezzel nem értek egyet, hiszen a szex - ha két ember összeillik - teljesen mindegy, hogy hetero, vagy homo: az intenzív, ha akarod mulattságos, szexi...



Ernoe írta:


> Különösen azt találom primának, hogy *mindkék partner *minden esetben eljut a tetöpontra, ami férfiak és nök közötti szex esetén többnyire nem az eset.


 
... és mindkét partner minden esetben eljut a tetőpontrakiss


----------



## Ernoe (2012 Március 2)

*Kedves cat34
*-
Nem akarok én itt reklámot csinálni a homoszexualis-szexnek, 
En örülök neki, hogy engem a másik nemhez visz a szerelem. 
-
"Omne animalis post coitum triste" - had dicsekedjek, hogy nemcsak a lépcsöimát tudom latinul - szoval, "*a szeretkezés után minden állat szomoru*" ez azt jelenti, hogy *a férfiak elalszanak a szex után, *a nök pedig szép lassan lecsendülve szeretnék befejezni az aktust. Emögött a nemek közötti fiziologiai különbbség van. A férfiak izmosabbak, hamarabb fáradnak.
-
Szoval a nök közötti szex tovább tart és az egyforma timing-miatt kielégültebb lehet mindkét pár számára. Mi férfiak önzök vagyunk, bennünket vonz a nök kitartása.
-
*De a homoszexualitásnak nem a jobb szex utáni vágy az oka. 
*-


----------



## Aeren (2012 Március 2)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves cat34
> *-
> Nem akarok én itt reklámot csinálni a homoszexualis-szexnek,
> En örülök neki, hogy engem a másik nemhez visz a szerelem.
> ...


Gratulálok ernoe.
A második sortól lefelé gyakorlatilag vagy minden téves, vagy egy egyszerű vicc. Például fogalmam sincsen hogy miért lenne minden állat szomorú a szex után (csak arra tudok gondolni hogy magadból indulsz ki), de te rá is kontrázol azzal hogy azért alszanak mert szomorúak ami meg már körülbelül 100%ig értelmetlen.
Azt sem értem hogy honnan szedted hogy a nők "lecsendesülve" szeretik befejezni az aktust, biztos van ilyen, de hogy minden nő ilyen lenne, na látod az már megint csak egy érdekes kijelentés.
De ugye a vonat megy tovább:

A nagyobb izomtömeg = gyorsabb fáradás ismételten egy olyan gondolat aminek alapja és nem utolsó sorban értelme is gyakorlatilag 0.
A homoszexuálisok jobban ügyelnek a partnerükre ugyanis náluk ez nyilvánvaló okokból sokkal hangsúlyosabb dolog, (igaz baromira nem biológiai és "timing" hanem egyszerű pszichológiai törvényszerűségek miatt) de természetesen itt is a személyiség a lényeges fogalom, ugyanis a homoszexuálisok között is bőven van olyan akit egyáltalán nem érdekel hogy a partnere mit csinál (gyakran igaz ez többek között a börtön viselt emberekre).

Végezetül: lehet hogy téged a nők kitartása vonz, de szerintem csak a magad nevében beszélj mert a többség nem így van ezzel.
Pláne hogy komoly beégésnek számít ha egy férfi vitalitása elmarad a nő-étől és ez miatt nem tudja teljesen kielégíteni.


----------



## Ernoe (2012 Március 2)

> fogalmam sincsen hogy miért lenne minden állat szomorú a szex után (csak arra tudok gondolni hogy magadból indulsz ki), de te rá is kontrázol azzal hogy azért alszanak mert szomorúak ami meg már körülbelül 100%ig értelmetlen.
> Azt sem értem hogy honnan szedted hogy a nők "lecsendesülve" szeretik befejezni az aktust, biztos van ilyen, de hogy minden nő ilyen lenne, na látod az már megint csak egy érdekes kijelentés.


-*Kedves Aeren*
-
Az "Omne animalis post coitum triste" *egy ösrégi latin mondás *és nem töllem származik. 
-
Nem kell szexualpsychologusnak lenni ahoz, hogy valaki ezt aláirja. Aki sokáig volt egyedül a fürdöszobában annak *nem a mákos zsemlétöl olyan tágak a pupillái.*
-
Ugy látszik a TV-szemüvegedet vetted fel az internet olvasáshoz. 
-
En nem "lecsendesült-et" irtam hanem "*lecsendülve*" az pedig egy szakkifejezés a zenében és a rezgéstanban. Ahogy a megpenditett gittár hangja "lecseng", a rezgés-amplitudo egyre kisebb lesz. Gondolj egy csillapitott rezgésre.
-
Ismétlem *a férfiakban szex közben egy hormon válik szabaddá ami fáradtá tesz, a nökben nem zajlik le ilyen biokémiai folyamat. *
-
Továbbá *a homoszexualitásnak semmi köze a szadizmushoz *mind például amit Quentin Tarantino-tol, a "Pulp fiction" cimü filmben Bruce Willis-szel láttunk.
-
Igazán sajnálom, hogy neked nem esik jol ha elszendergés közben, miközben eröt gyüjtesz a következö menetre, egy finom nöi kéz cirogat.


----------



## Aeren (2012 Március 3)

Ernoe írta:


> Az "Omne animalis post coitum triste" *egy ösrégi latin mondás *és nem töllem származik.


Szép. Olvasd vissza amit írtál és kérlek világosíts fel hogy miért alszanak el a férfiak azért mert minden állat szomorú szex után.
Azért írtam amit írtam, mert te egy biológiai fogalomra vezettél vissza valamit aminek akkor és ma is mentális és pszichológiai vonulatokat tulajdonítottak és aminek következtében a mondás csak mondás marad és nem törvényszerűség.



Ernoe írta:


> En nem "lecsendesült-et" irtam hanem "*lecsendülve*" az pedig egy szakkifejezés a zenében és a rezgéstanban. Ahogy a megpenditett gittár hangja "lecseng", a rezgés-amplitudo egyre kisebb lesz. Gondolj egy csillapitott rezgésre.


Bocsáss meg, tényleg igazad van, bár ebben az esetben kb annyi jelentéssel bír a mondatod hogy: a húr is szereti abbahagyni a rezgést miután egyszer rezgésbe hozták.
Javíts ki ha tévedek, de szerintem a te feleséged sem az aktus végét vagyis "lecsendülését" várja. Nagy blamázs lenne az számodra.



Ernoe írta:


> Ismétlem *a férfiakban szex közben egy hormon válik szabaddá ami fáradtá tesz, a nökben nem zajlik le ilyen biokémiai folyamat. *


Nem egy hanem legalább 4 különböző hormon hozható összefüggésbe vele, de ugye ennek már semmi köze ahhoz amit előzőleg írtál kedves ernoe.
Ne "ismételj" valamit amit még nem írtál le.


Ernoe írta:


> Továbbá *a homoszexualitásnak semmi köze a szadizmushoz *mind például amit Quentin Tarantino-tol, a "Pulp fiction" cimü filmben Bruce Willis-szel láttunk.


Lévén hogy én is ezt mondtam, csak megköszönni tudom hogy megerősítesz ennek az egyszerű ténynek a tudatában, hiszen egy személyiségi és nem szexuális jelzőt hoztál fel, magyarán bárki lehet egyszerre szadista ÉS homoszexuális is, következés képpen nem biztos hogy érdekelni fogja hogy mi van a partnerével.



Ernoe írta:


> Igazán sajnálom, hogy neked nem esik jol ha elszendergés közben, miközben eröt gyüjtesz a következö menetre, egy finom nöi kéz cirogat.


Már nem azért mondom ernoe de azok után hogy te azt mondod hogy szomorú vagy szeretkezés után a feleséged meg már az elején is a "lecsendülését" várja az aktusnak... hát... passz?
Valahogy kételkedek benne hogy veled akarnám a szexuális preferenciáimat megtárgyalni...


----------



## pitti (2012 Március 3)

Aeren írta:


> Valahogy kételkedek benne hogy veled akarnám a szexuális preferenciáimat megtárgyalni...


Figyejj, kerdezz csak ra az Ernoenel, hogy miert hozza izgalomba a bika tokenek a szaga?
Ezt en probaltam tisztazni vele annak idejen, de nem valaszolt...


----------



## Aeren (2012 Március 3)

pitti írta:


> Figyejj, kerdezz csak ra az Ernoenel, hogy miert hozza izgalomba a bika tokenek a szaga?
> Ezt en probaltam tisztazni vele annak idejen, de nem valaszolt...


Inkább nem... én még emlékszem arra amikor a tanulás képességét a kutyával meg a kockacukorral hozta összefüggésbe... persze nem mintha gond lenne... különbözőek vagyunk.


----------



## cscsaabbaa (2012 Április 24)

gratulálok a válaszhoz. nagyszerü.


----------



## AKN (2012 Június 10)

Kár, hogí viszonylag kevesen testték/teszik magukévá a fentebb leírt : Arthur C. Clarke 3 szabályát.
Több csodát tapasztalnánk a mindennapokban, és kevesebb lenne a "lehetetlem....


----------



## Ernoe (2012 Június 24)

*Alan Turing tiszteletére, születésének 100 évforduloja alkalmábol.*
-
"*Alan Mathison Turing* (1912. június 23. – 1954. június 7.) brit matematikus, a modern számítógép-tudomány egyik atyja.
...............
A második világháború alatt nagyon fontos résztvevője volt annak a Bletchley Park-i kódtörő csoportnak, amely a nácik hírhedt Enigmáját törte fel. 
..........
Az Enigma kódjainak megfejtése döntő jelentőségű volt a németek legyőzésében. Turing ez irányú munkássága az 1970-es évekig titokban maradt, csak legközelebbi barátai tudtak erről.
.....................
Angliában Turing életében a homoszexualitást betegségnek tekintették, gyakorlása törvénybe ütköző, büntetendő cselekedet volt.
...................
Turingot vád alá helyezték, elítélték, végül pedig választhatott a börtön és a libidócsökkentést célzó hormonkezelés között." (Wikipedia magyar nyelven )
...........
*Az embert megalázo procedurának öngyilkossággal vetett véget.*
............
"Túlzás nélkül kijelenthetjük, hogy Turing kiemelkedő tevékenysége nélkül a második világháború története nagyon másként alakult volna. A hála, amivel neki tartozunk, még borzasztóbbá teszi azt az embertelenséget, amiben része volt" – jelentette ki a brit kormányfő.
-


----------



## GadMar (2012 Július 13)

Homoszexuális szabadság ide, homoszexuális szabadság oda, én sajnáltam azt az ezer rendőrt, akit 40 fokban kivezényeltek, hogy védje a felvonulást múlt szombaton.


----------



## Ernoe (2012 Július 14)

> Homoszexuális szabadság ide, homoszexuális szabadság oda, én sajnáltam azt az ezer rendőrt, akit 40 fokban kivezényeltek, hogy védje a felvonulást múlt szombaton.


-
Hát igen *a szabadség egy megfizethetetlen érték amit minden erövel megkell védenünk.*
-
*Köszönet a rendöröknek *akik ezt megvédték és szégyen mindazoknak akik eröszakkal probálták ezt az emberi szabadságot visszavenni.
-
Hangsulyozom, *a kétnemüség, egy Bibliai találmány,* (Adam Eva), a természet ennél sokkal találékonyabb.
-


----------



## Csillagözön (2012 Július 14)

Ernoe írta:


> -
> Hát igen *a szabadség egy megfizethetetlen érték amit minden erövel megkell védenünk.*
> -
> *Köszönet a rendöröknek *akik ezt megvédték és szégyen mindazoknak akik eröszakkal probálták ezt az emberi szabadságot visszavenni.
> ...



Te összetéveszted a szabadságot a szabatossággal. Ezt a fajta szabadságot akkor próbálnák meg elvenni a melegektől, ha utánad mennének a szobádba, mikor bezárkózol valakivel. De azt gondolom, inkább elkerülik az átlagemberek ezt a fajta szerelmi légyottot. Mert hiába okozza genetikai rendellenesség ezt a fajta magatartást. a többség számára sohasem lesz vonzó. Szégyennek nem szégyen, adott esetben lehet kellemetlen, de mi a fenének vele dicsekedni?

Mert nehogy már érdem legyen, hogy valaki azonos neművel mászik a konyhaszekrényre....

Ha ez elterjedne, a következő újjászületésnél lehet, hogy csak állatokkal találkoznál. És akkor pedig azokkal vonulnának......?


----------



## Ernoe (2012 Július 14)

*Kedves Csillagözön*
-*
A világirodalom tele van az egyik nemnek a másikhoz valo siránkozásával*, a trubadurok a kandurok emberi változatai akik hormonális tultengés miatt nyüszitenek az ablak alatt....
-
Romeo és Julia öngyilkosságot követ el mert nem lehetnek az "egymáséi", a Verdi opera föalalkjai, Aida és Radames, ugyancsak suicid modon végzik az életüket mert nem szexelhettek egymással. De sorolhatnám a végtelenségig a biszexualitás jelenlétét minden plakáton, könyvben, slágerben....
-
Miért van az, hogy ha a nök ruzsozzsák a szájukat azért, hogy a férfiak öket fiatalabbnak, felajzottabbnak lássák, hogy elkeljenek, hogy gyereket csináljon nekik valaki akkor az OK *de ha a cél-személy egy azonosnemü akkor beteges hajlam stb.* ?
-
*En inkább amellett vagyok, hogy ismerjem az embertársam hajlamát mindsem lehordott szemü kielégitetlen emberekbe ütközzek uton utfélen. *
-
Fogalmatok sincsen, hogy hány ember jön határozotlan nemmel a világra évente! Fogalmatok sincsen, hogy hány ember lesz egy téves identitás felé terelve a látszat miatt. Fogalmatok sincs mit jelent egy homoszekszuálisnak olyan környezetben élni ahol ugy vélekednek rolluk mind te itt ezt teszed?
-
Egy oldallal odébb a "Krisztusi Szeretet" probálod hirdetni. *Az apácák "Krisztus Jegyesei"*. Nem perverz ez? Még jeggyürüjük is van. Orákat térdelnek egy ágyékkötövel letakart mesztelen maszkulinum elött. Miböl van az apácák vére? Milyen érzések vonzanak egy kispapot ilyen látványhoz?
-
Most látjuk igazán mit köszönhetünk Szent Istvánnak, azt hogy keresztények vagyunk de a szexualitásrol fogalmunk sincs. 
-
A nök többsége a magas iskolai végzettség ellenére azon csodálkozik, hogy *a "vaginal-gyürü miért nem esik ki ha feláll az ember?" *- meséli egy nögyogyász barátom. Fogalmuk sincs, hogy a vagina visszintesen van a testben, ha hanyatfekszünk akkor vertikális. De a homoszexualitásrol ugy érzik szakvéleményt tudnak adni.
-


----------



## pitti (2012 Július 18)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Csillagözön*
> -*
> A világirodalom tele van az egyik nemnek a másikhoz valo siránkozásával*, a trubadurok a kandurok emberi változatai akik hormonális tultengés miatt nyüszitenek az ablak alatt....
> -
> ...


 
Ernoe, most baromira osszekavartad a lelki vilagomat. En artatlan kisfiu mindig aszittem, hogy a Romeo es a Julia kulon nemuek voltak.:shock:



> Fogalmuk sincs, hogy a vagina visszintesen van a testben, ha hanyatfekszünk akkor vertikális


En nem vagyok egy orvos tipus, de most megint megsokkoltal. En mar voltam novel akarmennyire hihetetlenul hangzik, de ez a vizszintes dolog ujdonsag.



> Hangsulyozom, *a kétnemüség, egy Bibliai találmány,*


Ajjaj, akkor most hogyan van az a bizonyos mese az evolucioval? Nincsenek is ketnemu egyedek? Az egyhaz talata ki az egesz meset a dugasrol es nem is igaz? Nekem akkor hogyan szulethetett gyerekem? Az asszony hermafrodita volt es az egesz megtermekenyitesi dili csak azert volt, legyen jeggyuruje?


----------



## Ernoe (2012 Július 19)

> Ernoe, most baromira osszekavartad a lelki vilagomat. En artatlan kisfiu mindig aszittem, hogy a Romeo es a Julia kulon nemuek voltak.


-
*Kedves Pitti*
-
Nem gondoltam, hogy ezt megkell magyarázzam, elvették a vámnál a logikádat? 
-
*A homoszexualisak ugyan ugy verbuválnak mind a biszexuálisak. *Ne lepödjél meg ha valaki elkezd szemezni veled a villamoson. 
-
A kulturához tartozik, hogy a barrierokat (ismerkedési vágyat) margináljuk, ne menjünk ajtostul, hogy akceptáljuk a másik akaratát is. 
-
Az én gyerekkoromban még *rendeletek voltak amik megtiltották, hogy a férfiak a nök után fütyüljenek az utcán. 
*Bizonyos országokban ilyenekre még mindig szükség van.
-


> En nem vagyok egy orvos tipus, de most megint megsokkoltal. En mar voltam novel akarmennyire hihetetlenul hangzik, de ez a vizszintes dolog ujdonsag.


-
*Ha a vagina függölegesen állna akkor az utca telelenne tanponnal. *Vagy azt hiszed a bugyi tarja vissza? 
Örülök neki, hogy valami ujra is felhivhattam a figyelmedet. Okos ember holtig tanul.
-


> Ajjaj, akkor most hogyan van az a bizonyos mese az evolucioval? Nincsenek is ketnemu egyedek?


-
*Nem azt mondtam, hogy nincs "két nem" hanem azt mondtam, hogy "több nem van mind kettö".*
-
*Számtalan növény és állat tud szexualitás nélül is szaporodni,* ha a génteknik igy megy tovább akkor ezt még az embernél is ujra lehetséges lesz mind az elödeinknél. 
-
*A szaporodás fontos az utodok létrehozásához de a zsákutca is utca.* *A szexuális örömöknek a végén nem áll okvetlen szaporodás.*
-
A vallásos embernek direkt örülnie kell ha magtalan (meddö), különben egész életében csak 1,5 ször szeretkezhetne az pedig arg kevés.


----------



## GadMar (2012 Július 19)

pitti írta:


> En nem vagyok egy orvos tipus, de most megint megsokkoltal. En mar voltam novel akarmennyire hihetetlenul hangzik, de ez a vizszintes dolog ujdonsag.


Jól látod, abszolút nem vizszintes.



Ernoe írta:


> -
> *Ha a vagina függölegesen állna akkor az utca telelenne tanponnal. *Vagy azt hiszed a bugyi tarja vissza?
> Örülök neki, hogy valami ujra is felhivhattam a figyelmedet. Okos ember holtig tanul.


Sajnos Ernoe, inkább függőleges, mint vizszintes.

Az elején nem akartam ehhez hozzászólni, mert felnőtt emberek vagyunk és már túl vagyunk a felvilágosításon, de most azt kell mondjam, hogy nézzetek meg agy anatómiai rajzot erről a dologról (főleg Ernoe).
A hüvely ferdén függőlegesen van a húgycsővel és a végbéllel párhuzamosan, és azért nem esik ki belőle semmi, mert tele van izmokkal. Ha minden potyagna, ami egy kicsit is függőlegesen van bennünk, akkor pl. egész nap csöpögne a pisi.

Szerintem a homoszexualitás érdekesebb téma.


----------



## Ernoe (2012 Július 19)

> Az elején nem akartam ehhez hozzászólni, mert felnőtt emberek vagyunk és már túl vagyunk a felvilágosításon, de most azt kell mondjam, hogy nézzetek meg agy anatómiai rajzot erről a dologról (főleg Ernoe).


-
*Kedves GadMar*
-
Nem gondoltam, hogy darázsfészekbe nyulok amikor megemlitettem, hogy *a homoszexualis nök jobban ismerik az anatomiájukat mind a biszexualisok.*
-
*Hogy mennyire vizszintesen van állo helyzetben a vagina azt a legjobban akkor lehet érezni ha segitetek a barátnötöknek a tampon behelyezésénél vagy kivételénél.* Az elsö kisérletnél még a nök is azt gondolják, hogy a tampon örökre elfog tünni egy labirintusba. 
-



-
Mindenki ismeri a családfát Adamtol és Evátol legalábbis Abrahámig, de *nincs tisztába a saját nemiszervével.* A férfiak naponta többször a kezükbe veszik a fütyölöjüket mégsem tudta a multok senki *miért van hosszirányban egy varrat, a tökünkön *amig az evolutiot nem hivtuk segitségül.
-
A nök legnagyobb része talán soha életében nem hajolt le, hogy megnézze mije van, nem vett egy tükröt a kezébe ilyen céllal. Miért? Mert fél, hogy a pokolba kerül. 
-
*Minden ami "alul van" szégyelleni valo, *"szemérmetlenség". Ezt az elöszocskát hordozza az összes nyelv. A szemérmetlenségböl jön a "szemérem-ajak, szemérem-tetü, szemérem-szörzet....". Németül a szégyenböl jön a "Scham-haar, Scham-lippe, Scham-bereich..." mindez ami valamenyiünk fontos része.
-
Erdekes, hogy *a rovaroknak is van vaginájuk *csak a madaraknak nincs, azok a kloákájukat dörgölik össze. 
Emil Zola irt valamit egy kacsárol és egy kapitányrol az "egy vezér gyermekkora" cimü müvében.... Egy kloakaállattal...??


----------



## Csillagözön (2012 Július 19)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Csillagözön*
> -*
> A világirodalom tele van az egyik nemnek a másikhoz valo siránkozásával*, a trubadurok a kandurok emberi változatai akik hormonális tultengés miatt nyüszitenek az ablak alatt....
> -
> ...



Kedves Ernoe!

Nem nagyon akarok ebbe a témába elmerülni. Mint írtam, tisztában vagyok vele, hogy ezt az állapotot egy genetikai eltérés okozza. Tehát eltérés....Erről maga a paciens nem tehet, tehát nem tehetsz ezért szemrehányást senkinek. De maradjunk abban, hogy kérkedni sem kell vele, vagy dicsekedni,- vagy felvonulni - mert a végén még úgy fog kinézni a dolog, hogy ők a teremtés csúcsai. 

Az pedig, hogy a szerelemmel mennyi helyen találkozol, azon ne csodálkozz. Hiszen - ez már csak ilyen dolog - ez maga az ÉLET ! Az azonos neműeknél ez nem igen mondható el, mert abból - gondolom egyetértesz velem - a kapcsolatból ÉLET NEM SZÜLETIK !

Az pedig, hogy a p.....ci vízszintes, vagy függőleges, nos ebből a szempontból teljesen indifferens. Akit érdekel a dolog, előbb - utóbb rájön, bár milyen is a vonzalma.


----------



## Csillagözön (2012 Július 19)

Ernoe írta:


> -
> *Kedves GadMar*
> -
> Nem gondoltam, hogy darázsfészekbe nyulok amikor megemlitettem, hogy *a homoszexualis nök jobban ismerik az anatomiájukat mind a biszexualisok.*
> ...



Ernoe!!!

Nagyon "meleg" van felétek?


----------



## Ernoe (2012 Július 19)

> Nem nagyon akarok ebbe a témába elmerülni. Mint írtam, tisztában vagyok vele, hogy ezt az állapotot egy genetikai eltérés okozza. Tehát eltérés....Erről maga a paciens nem tehet, tehát nem tehetsz ezért szemrehányást senkinek. De maradjunk abban, hogy kérkedni sem kell vele, vagy dicsekedni,- vagy felvonulni - mert a végén még úgy fog kinézni a dolog, hogy ők a teremtés csúcsai.


-
*Kedves Csillagözön*
-
Ha levennéd a vallásos rasszista szemüveget, ahol egy isten stabil fajokat, valamilyen célbol csinált, és elismernéd, hogy *mi mindanyian az evolutio következményei vagyunk kitéve a véletlen szeszélyének* akkor másképp beszélnél.
-
*Férfi és nö azért dominál mert csak ök képesek utodokat létrehozni,* de ez nem jelenti azt, hogy érzelmi és organikus szinten másféle vonzalmak, lehetöségek nem jöhetnének létre. 
-
*Homoszexuális érzésü emberek az emberiség 10%-át teszik ki* (szüken számolva). Ez 7 milliard ember esetén 700 millio. Több mind Europa összes lakoinak a száma. Ha ehez hozzáveszed azokat akik valamilyen másfajta handicap miatt (kövérek, soványak, alacsony vagy nagynövésüek, tolokocsihoz kötött stb és nem kapnak más szexualis partnert mind a saját nemük, azokkal mi legyen?
-
*Manapság egy papagályt, egy kakadut, kutyát elvisz az ember sexualpsychologushoz*, hogy a szerencsétlen állat élete kellemesebb legyen akkor minek akarod a szexualis örömöket emberektöl megtagadni.
-*
Ezek az emberek per pillanat kitörnek az anonimitásbol, nem akarnak diszkriminálva lenni, ez egy demonstrátio amihez mindenkinek joga van*. 
-
Ha te kevesebb bért kapsz kimégy az utcára tüntetöleg és láthatová teszed, hogy vagy, hogy lássa mindenki, megtudja saccolni hányat ér jogtalanság. Ez a demokratia egy eszköze.
-
*"Jézus Testét" minden nap, felmutatják a templomban,* az Urnapján körülcipelik az utcán, maskarába öltözött papok, a hivök térdre vetik magukat, megvagytok sértve ha valaki mosolyog rajtatok emiatt. Itt igazi emberekröl van szo, nem ostyárol ami a mese szerint egy 2000 éve élt tetszhalott ember testévé változtatott egy pap varázsszavakkal.
-
*A homoszexualisok valoban testtel, vérrel rendelkezö emberek nem ugy mind a "Corpus Cristi-nek" nevezett Eucharistia.*
-


> Az pedig, hogy a szerelemmel mennyi helyen találkozol, azon ne csodálkozz. Hiszen - ez már csak ilyen dolog - ez maga az ÉLET ! Az azonos neműeknél ez nem igen mondható el, mert abból - gondolom egyetértesz velem - a kapcsolatból ÉLET NEM SZÜLETIK !


-
Mi az, hogy nem születik élet? *Ök hozzá járulnak ahoz, hogy a partnerük boldogabban éljen.* A Papok, Apácák nem értéktelenek mert nem szülnek. Hány meddö ember van. Ha férfi mellet cirogat, nö farkat mégsincs gyerekük akkor az ok?
-


> Nagyon "meleg" van felétek?


-
*Tegyek a képhez szögméröt, hogy meglássátok hol visszintes a visszintes?* A legtöbb anatomiai kép a nöi szervekröl nem méretarányos mind a városi térképen sem. Kérdezz meg egy nögyogyászt vagy nyulj magad a kérdéses lyukba és akkor világos lesz, hogy milyen helyzetben áll a vagina. Mit kell ezen szégyenkezni? 
-


----------



## pitti (2012 Július 19)

Ernoe írta:


> -
> 
> *"Jézus Testét" minden nap, felmutatják a templomban,* az Urnapján körülcipelik az utcán, maskarába öltözött papok, a hivök térdre vetik magukat, megvagytok sértve ha valaki mosolyog rajtatok emiatt. Itt igazi emberekröl van szo, nem ostyárol ami a mese szerint egy 2000 éve élt tetszhalott ember testévé változtatott egy pap varázsszavakkal.
> 
> -



Ernoe, te tenyleg egy elcseszett theofobikus vagy.

Hogyan jon a Jezus teste a vagina vizszintes avagy horizontalis elhelyezkedesehez es a homoszexualitas kerdesehez?

En akarok abbol a palinkabol amitol te berugtal!!!


----------



## Ernoe (2012 Július 20)

*Kedves Pitti*
-
Látod ez a baj, hogy *az egyik szemetekre vakok vagytok* mert 1000 éve rászoktatott benneteket a vallás a kritika nélküli gondolkodásra.
-
*A "Fronleichnam" (CorpusCristi, Blutstag, Prangertag, Leib-fest...) a katholikus egyház egyik legnagyobb ünnepe, 
ahol a testi jelenlétét Jezus Chrisztusnak az Eucharistia szentségében ünneplik. *(Magyarul: Urnapja, Jézus testének és vérének az ünnepe .....)
-



-
*A "Gay Priden" élö, valos emberek testét ünneplik, teszik "prangerre" a szeretetüket. *
-



-
Nem értem *miért nem veszed észre a párhuzamot a kettö között.* 
-
A "Gay Jesus" az ok a te szemedben de a félmesztelen fiukon megbotránykoztat. Majd ha az olympián az uszoknak drukkolsz, a vizilabda aranyat akarod hazahozni akkor gondolj arra, hogy a fiukon csak egy uszonadrág van. 
-


----------



## GadMar (2012 Július 20)

GadMar írta:


> Az elején nem akartam ehhez hozzászólni,
> Szerintem a homoszexualitás érdekesebb téma.



Tényleg nem kellett volna hozzászólni ehhez a témához, mert a vége az lett, hogy aki itt hozzászól a témához, az homoszexuális;
és a vagina, ami a beillesztett kép szerint is ferdén felfelé(lefelé) van, az vízszintesen van, ha fene fenét eszik akkor is, punktum.


----------



## Aeren (2012 Július 20)

Ernoe írta:


> *Nem azt mondtam, hogy nincs "két nem" hanem azt mondtam, hogy "több nem van mind kettö".*
> -
> *Számtalan növény és állat tud szexualitás nélül is szaporodni,* ha a génteknik igy megy tovább akkor ezt még az embernél is ujra lehetséges lesz mind az elödeinknél.


Kérlek folytasd az okfejtést ernoe.
Fantasztikus ötletnek tartom hogy te továbbra is a növények ill. aszexuális gerinctelen élőlények reprodukciós ciklusával próbálod megmagyarázni hogy az embereknek nem kettő hanem több biológiai neme van.
Hozzávetésképpen ez olyan dolog mintha minden kutyatartót arra akarnál kötelezni hogy a kedvenceikre szemellenzőt rakjanak, így megakadályozva a felszállásukat, hiszen a természetben több állatfaj is elsajátította már a repülés képességét.

A mosolyfakasztó érvelési kísérletedet félretéve is érdekes hogy az érvelésedben csak a nemekig merészkedsz ki.
A természetben ugyanis nem csak a homoszexualitás hanem többek között a pedofília illetve a nem saját utódok elpusztítása is természetes dolognak vehető ami a gondolat meneted alapját nézve annyit jelent hogy most ezeket is engedélyeznünk kellene, mert ez a természetes.

A nemeket illetően továbbá:
A homoszexuálisoknak csak egy elenyészően kis hányada rendelkezik olyan biológiai elváltozással (pl kromoszóma rendellenességgel vagy hormon háztartás hibával) ami a szexuális vonzalmat illetőleg a nemiséget befolyásolná. A homoszexuális társadalom túlnyomó többsége olyan emberekből tevődik össze akik tudatos döntés alapján, mondhatni "bemondás alapján" nyilvánítják magukat homophile-nek.
Amennyiben te ezt a bemondásra történő és képzelet alapján működő rendszert biológiai többneműségnek tekinted, úgy ennyi erővel kénytelen vagy az ugyan ezeken az alapokon mozgó beastiality, furry ill. otherkin társadalmat is elismerni, melyek tagjai magukat állatoknak vallják, illetve szexuálisan vonzódnak állatokhoz.

A homoszexualitást nem kell üldözni. Mindenkinek a maga dolga hogy a hálószobája ajtaján belül hova szereti rakosgatni azt amije van.
Azonban végtelenül irritálónak tartom amikor ezt ilyen ernoe (tm) (c) féle áltudományosnak is csak komédiában mondható módon meg akarják indokolni.
Továbbá nem tartom magam intoleránsnak akkor sem amikor azt mondom hogy ezek a dolgok a hálószobába tartoznak és nem az utcára.


----------



## Ernoe (2012 Július 21)

> Tényleg nem kellett volna hozzászólni ehhez a témához, mert a vége az lett, hogy aki itt hozzászól a témához, az homoszexuális;


-
*Kedves GadMar*
-
Milyen következményekkel járna ha valaki téged homoszexualisnak tartana? Hátrányod lenne belölle? Szegyenérzeted lenne?
-
*Mindenkinek elkéne jutnia odáig, hogy magára nézve se értse sértésnek a homoszexualitás vádját, 
különben nem mondhatjuk magunkat elöitéletektöl szabadnak.*
-


> és a vagina, ami a beillesztett kép szerint is ferdén felfelé(lefelé) van, az vízszintesen van, ha fene fenét eszik akkor is, punktum.


-
Nyugaton van egy tévhit, miszerint a kinai nöknek teljes egészében horizontális a vaginájuk. En nem erröl beszélek. Ilyen nincs. Akinek egy távolkeleti utazáson ilyen érzése támadt, azt becsapták, az a lábak között dörzsölt.
-
Természetes, hogy *minden alul végzödö nyillás elöször felfelé vezet*. Még az orrunk lyuka is elöször felfelé megy. A száj az egy más eset, az nem alul van. A száj felismerhetö mert az ajkak horizontálisak, a szeméremajkak pedig vertikálisak. Ha forditva lenne akkor futásnál csámcsognánk. 
-
Az anatomiai metszetek célja a szemléletesség, az arteria és a véna a valoságban nem olyan szines mind a képeken. Egy térképen ahol egész Europa láthato a Duna csak egy hajszál-vonal lenne ha méretarányosan rajzolnánk. Az autobahnok meg mikroszkoppal sem lennének láthatoak. A tampon használatához elengedhetetlen az elhelyezésének a helyes positioja.
-
Hidd el nekem, hogy a vaginának van egy vertikalis és egy horizontális szakasza. Csak egy vertkális szakasszal rendelkezö vagina egy nagy probléma mert a méh anyira lecsuszhat, hogy a bugyinak kell visszatartania. Erröl nem akarok beszélni mert sajnos vannak ilyen elváltozások, a nönek ilyen esetben egy koplikált övet kell hordana. Egy szomoru dolog.
-



-
Az Isten az "megfoghatatlan" mert nincsen, a vagina utja kitapinthato. Nosza hitetlenek... 
-


----------



## GadMar (2012 Július 21)

Ernoe írta:


> -
> *különben nem mondhatjuk magunkat elöitéletektöl szabadnak.*
> Hidd el nekem,
> -



Előítéletek nélküli szabadság! Hajrá! Menjünk szabira!
Mindent elhiszek neked ezekután, teljesen meggyőztél! (valamiről)

Szerintetek egy transzvesztita, aki (érzelmileg, testileg) átváltozva vonzódik saját neméhez (amit már nem így él meg), az homoszexuális? És vajon a partnere homoszexuális?


----------



## Aeren (2012 Július 21)

GadMar írta:


> Előítéletek nélküli szabadság! Hajrá! Menjünk szabira!


Óva intelek attól GadMar hogy egy olyan ember értékrendjét vedd át akinek az előítéletek nélküliség annyit jelent hogy nem tekinti sértésnek ha azt mondják rá hogy homoszexuális, ellenben más topicokban a Magyar embereket feudális bálvány imádónak nevezi akik az új alkotmánnyal a 17. századi feudalizmust akarják visszahozni, a vallásos embereket meg nemes egyszerűséggel gyerekbántalmazónak (hiszen szerinte a vallásosság csak fizikai erőszakkal örökíthető).
Lényeg hogy ne legyenek előítéleteink ugye.

Kedves ernoe egy nagyon ellentétes személyiség, de minden megnyilvánulásában jellemző rá hogy amit ő hisz azt nyilvánítja normálisnak, követendőnek, az erkölcsileg és morálisan megfelelőnek, aki meg mást gondol az torz, beteg, tévhitektől és pszichológiai betegségektől szenvedő.
Továbbá egy szemrebbenés nélkül kioktat az előítéletekről, miközben máshol egyenesen rasszista nézeteket terjeszt.


GadMar írta:


> Szerintetek egy transzvesztita, aki (érzelmileg, testileg) átváltozva vonzódik saját neméhez (amit már nem így él meg), az homoszexuális? És vajon a partnere homoszexuális?


Engem jobban érdekelne az hogy ez miért számít.
Egyébként még transzvesztiták saját elmondása szerint is megoszlik ennek a körülírása, hiszen itt az elsődleges hangsúly a nemen van és nem a nemiségen.
Vannak olyan transzvesztiták akik mindenféle szexuális tartalom nélkül, csak a ruha és a nőiesség kedvéért öltöznek át. Ilyen esetekben általában a női nemhez és általános jellemzőkhöz, szerepkörhöz való pozitív viszonyulás motivál.


----------



## Ernoe (2012 Július 21)

*Kedves GadMar*
-
Néhány évtizeddel ezelött én is sértve éreztem volna magamat ha valaki "homokosnak" nevezett volna, 
ma csak annyit tudok hozzátenni, hogy az olyan illetö nem ismer engem. 
-
Korábban a gondolat, egy "nem szüzlányt" feleségül venni is felháboritott volna, 
ma természetesnek tartom, hogy a nöknek is ugyanolyan jogai vannak mind a férfiaknak. 
-
Szent Jozsef is feleségül vette Mariát holott megelözte öt a Szentlélek. Egy igen emancipált gondolkodás, tanulhatna belölle az egyház. A mohamedánok is toleránsabbak mind sok homphob itt a topikban, honnan tudjátok ki van egy burka alatt? 
-
*Az összes férfi egy transvestit, ezt elárulja a hosszu forradás a peniszünkön. *
-



-
A Pitti szerint ez valoszinüleg az Intellinens Designer ujlenyomatát mutatja, a biologus számára az evolutionak a jele. 
-


----------



## Aeren (2012 Július 21)

Ernoe írta:


> Az összes férfi egy transvestit, ezt elárulja a hosszu forradás a peniszünkön.


*A következő grandiózus ernoe (c) (tm) érv*: Akinek pénisze van az egyben transzvesztita is.
Csatoljuk a ~medúzának nincsen neme ezért az embereknél is több nem van~ című gondolatsorhoz.

Kérlek folytasd ernoe. Úgy érzem lesz még min röhögni.


----------



## Ernoe (2012 Július 22)

Kedves Aeren
-
Te milyen céllal irogatsz itt a homoszexualis topikban? Mit akarsz mondani és kinek?
Mit szol a feleséged hozzá? Nem féltékeny?
-
A képen madridi szoknyás férfiak demonstrálnak a biszexualis házasság mellett, a homo-házasság ellen. Milyen aranyosak. 
-


----------



## Aeren (2012 Július 22)

Ernoe írta:


> Te milyen céllal irogatsz itt a homoszexualis topikban? Mit akarsz mondani és kinek?


Nem tudom ernoe, tekintettel arra hogy te kezdtél el kommentelni az én írásaimra (még anno) ezt a kérdést talán neked kellene megválaszolnod, különös tekintettel arra hogy itt az előítéletekről akarsz kioktatni másokat, úgy hogy közben az istenek és más mesék topicban felváltva szidod a vallásos embereket és a magyarokat, de nem is kell ilyen messzire menni, hiszen mi rögtön a következő érved a szolidaritás, tolerancia, előítélet mentesség jegyében?


Ernoe írta:


> A képen madridi szoknyás férfiak demonstrálnak a biszexualis házasság mellett, a homo-házasság ellen. Milyen aranyosak.
> Csatolás megtekintése 924979


Mások szexualitásával ill értékrendjével tréfálkozni, gúnyolódni, természetesen itt sem a skót szoknyát elővéve hanem természetesen a vallásos embereket és a csuhát előhozva, ill szoknya szintjére leértékelve.


----------



## Ernoe (2012 Július 23)

*Kedves Aeren*
-
Idöközben eljutottunk oda, hogy rajtad kivül senki nem tartja a homoszexualitást kezelésre szorulo betegségnek, kriminalitásnak. A többség csak azt szeretné, hogy ne legyen Gay-Pride, ne vonuljanak fel, ne mutogassák magukat, huzodjanak vissza a négy fal közé.
-
En groteszknek találom, hogy a leghangosabban protestálo homophob közösség, *az egyházak élnek a legintenzivebben a mutogatás eszközével. *
-
Ök nem retikült lobálnak hanem füstölgö tömjénnel csalogatnak, nem sziszegnek a másik után hanem haranggal hivják fel magukra a figyelmet, parádékat tartanak az összes vallásos ünnepen amit egynemüek vezetnek a másik nem ruháiban.
-
A skot szoknya és a reverenda között az a különbbség, hogy a skotok nem homophobok.
-


----------



## GadMar (2012 Július 23)

Aeren írta:


> Kedves ernoe egy nagyon ellentétes személyiség, de minden megnyilvánulásában jellemző rá hogy amit ő hisz azt nyilvánítja normálisnak, követendőnek, az erkölcsileg és morálisan megfelelőnek, aki meg mást gondol az torz, beteg, tévhitektől és pszichológiai betegségektől szenvedő.
> Továbbá egy szemrebbenés nélkül kioktat az előítéletekről,
> 
> Engem jobban érdekelne az hogy ez miért számít.



Tudom, hogy kb. milyen, láttam más topicban. Csak úgy lehet, ahogy ő mondja, és ha valaki más véleményen van, az nem áll meg a világ előtt. Ezért bánom már, hogy hozzászóltam az ő írásához.

Nem olyan borzasztóan fontos, hogy egy transzvesztita minek számít. Csak úgy elgondolkodtam pénteken ezen.

Csütörtökön láttam egy Anyukát/Apukát, aki a 2 gyermekével focizott a focipályán. Első ránézésre nő volt, aztán meghallottam a férfias hangját, utána megfigyeltem a férfias alkatát, mozgását.
Furcsa volt! Azóta is azon gondolkozom, hogy a gyermekek minek tekintik őt. A gyerekeket biztosan nem ő szülte.
Ezen gondolkozva jutottam el odáig, hogy ki lehet mellette, és akkor vajon ők homoszexuálisok?


----------



## Aeren (2012 Július 23)

Ernoe írta:


> Idöközben eljutottunk oda, hogy rajtad kivül senki nem tartja a homoszexualitást kezelésre szorulo betegségnek, kriminalitásnak.


Nagyon sajnálom hogy ha a szellemi fogyatékosságod olyan méreteket öltött hogy ezt olvasod ki az írásomból kedves ernoe. Mondanám hogy szemüveg, de több mint biztos vagyok benne hogy egyáltalán nem a szemeiddel van a baj hanem azzal ami mögötte van.

A homoszexuális ember is ember. Pont. Ez egy megmásíthatatlan tény amit ha valaki ki akar kezdeni akkor nem tekinthető egészen normálisnak.
Az hogy ezek az emberek milyen meggyőződéseket vallanak illetve hogyan gyakorolják őket már egy más lapra tartozó történet amiről pedig nekem is meg van a véleményem. Első sorban azonban azok irritálnak akik kapitális hülyeségek mentén próbálnak olyan dolgokat bebizonyítani amiktől minden normális ember padlót fogna. A nem nélküli élőlények ill. az ember között vont párhuzamod is hasonló.


Ernoe írta:


> A többség csak azt szeretné, hogy ne legyen Gay-Pride, ne vonuljanak fel, ne mutogassák magukat, huzodjanak vissza a négy fal közé.


Még ezt sem mondtam kedves ernoe. A Gay Pride eventeket meg lehet tartani olyan környezetben és területen is ahol nem kell adott esetben gyerekek százainak vagy ezreinek végignéznie azt. Továbbá még csak azt sem mondom hogy kizárólag a gaypride-ról lenne szó.

Folyamatosan visszatérő érv a tolerancia ezen a téren, hogy legyünk toleránsak. Bocsásson meg a világ, de szerintem nagyon könnyen elfelejtődik hogy a tolerancia egy kölcsönösségen alapuló fogalom. Én tolerálom a te nézeteidet még ha nem is értek velük egyet, te pedig tolerálod az enyémeket attól függetlenül hogy egyetértesz-e velük vagy sem.
A homoszexuális felvonulások kapcsán ez gyakran egyoldalú dologgá értékelődik le, hogy a lakók, átlagpolgárok legyenek toleránsak, mi meg tojunk rá hogy ők mit akarnak. Nem egy helyen születtek ilyen hozzáállásból komoly atrocitások. Ilyenkor aztán jön a lobbi meg az érdekvédő szervezetek hogy mindenki intoleráns köcsög és homofóbok meg szélsőséges neonáci állatok. Nem feltétlen. Csak kétoldali toleranciára lenne szükség.


Ernoe írta:


> En groteszknek találom, hogy a leghangosabban protestálo homophob közösség, *az egyházak élnek a legintenzivebben a mutogatás eszközével. *


Bocs ernoe, de ellentétben a Gay Pride eventekkel, papokat nem láttam még errefelé a katolicizmusért vonulni. Sem csuhában, sem alsógatyában.
Ettől függetlenül biztos igazad van.


Ernoe írta:


> Ök nem retikült lobálnak hanem füstölgö tömjénnel csalogatnak, nem sziszegnek a másik után hanem haranggal hivják fel magukra a figyelmet, parádékat tartanak az összes vallásos ünnepen amit egynemüek vezetnek a másik nem ruháiban.


Úgy csinálsz mint ha még egyetlen egy parlamenti közvetítést sem láttál volna eddig.


Ernoe írta:


> A skot szoknya és a reverenda között az a különbbség, hogy a skotok nem homophobok.


Most mondhatnám hogy közted meg köztem az a különbség hogy én theofób sem vagyok.
Egyébként épp úgy nem minden pap homophob ahogy nem minden skót nem homophob, de mindegy.


----------



## Aeren (2012 Július 23)

GadMar írta:


> Csütörtökön láttam egy Anyukát/Apukát, aki a 2 gyermekével focizott a focipályán. Első ránézésre nő volt, aztán meghallottam a férfias hangját, utána megfigyeltem a férfias alkatát, mozgását.
> Furcsa volt! Azóta is azon gondolkozom, hogy a gyermekek minek tekintik őt. A gyerekeket biztosan nem ő szülte.
> Ezen gondolkozva jutottam el odáig, hogy ki lehet mellette, és akkor vajon ők homoszexuálisok?


Hogy őszinte legyek, egy gyerek számára ez más. Neki nincsenek a szexualitásról fixen kialakított képei így előítéletei sincsenek egy ilyen emberrel szemben csak azért mert "crossdresser".
Tabula rasa azaz üres lap. Nem csak a szexualitás terén érvényesül ez gyerekeknél hanem alapvetően, szinten minden téren. A legtöbb emlős állatnál ill gerinceseknél ennek a legszebben megfigyelhető példája az imprinting amikor más fajok szokás és viselkedés jegyeit veszik át, a saját fajtájuk hiányában (pl kutya kölyök macskákkal felnőve, macska szokásokat vesz át, de az ember esetében is működik ez maugli szindróma néven).

Egyszerűbben, magyarul: amit megtapasztalnak, azt fogadják el normálisnak. Amennyiben két apjuk (vagy anyuk) van akik közül az egyik más nemű, csak éppen átöltözik akkor a gyerek értékrendjébe ez normális dologként fog értékelődni és csak akkor fog ellenkezni ellene ha más hatás el nem téríti ettől (pl az iskolában folyamatosan atrocitások érik ez miatt).

Én ugyan ezen okból tartom az olyan marhaságokat mint a gender ideológia veszélyesnek.
Semleges neműnek nevelni a gyereket millió aberráció melegágya (nem, nem a homoszexualitásra céloztam). Olyan mint ha a madarat nem tanítanák meg repülni attól a gondolattól vezérelve hogy majd eldönti hogy gyalogolni/repülni akar ha felnőtt ill. egy kutyát nem tanítanánk meg járni. Ennyi erővel a gyereket 18 éves koráig hang és fénymentes inkubátorba is lehetne tenni, hogy majd amikor 18 évesen kiemeljük maga döntse el hogy mi akar lenni, nemzetiséget, nemet, társadalmat, fajt, stb beleértve.
Ez nem több egy Orwelli agyrémnél.


----------



## GadMar (2012 Július 24)

Aeren írta:


> Egyszerűbben, magyarul: amit megtapasztalnak, azt fogadják el normálisnak.
> 
> Semleges neműnek nevelni a gyereket millió aberráció melegágya (nem, nem a homoszexualitásra céloztam).



Azon az ominózus csüt. du. mást is alkalmam volt megfigyelni, ami a gyerekek hihetetlen alkalmazkodó képességét példázza. A nagymama fogta a fejét, hogy 2 unokáját (lánya gyermekeit) már megint az új süttetű barátnőjével viszi nyaralni a volt veje, és mondta, hogy nem tudja ezt megszokni. Ismerem a családot, tudom, hogy az Anyuka már nem foglalkozik ezzel, nem bosszankodik ezen. És most jönnek a gyerekek. Előtte a gyerekek újságolták el nekem, hogy Apa új barátnőjével mennek nyaralni, és hogy várják, és hogy szeretik őt. Teljesen elfogadták ezt már kiskoruk óta, hogy Apukájuknak mindig új barátnője van, és ha az éppen nyárra esik, vele mennek nyaralni. Hihetetlen ez az alkalmazkodókészség!

Az óvódában tilos az óvónőnek bármi módon is befolyásolni a gyermeket a nemével kapcsolatosan, vagy abba az irány terelgetni. Nonszensz!


----------



## Aeren (2012 Július 24)

GadMar írta:


> Azon az ominózus csüt. du. mást is alkalmam volt megfigyelni, ami a gyerekek hihetetlen alkalmazkodó képességét példázza. A nagymama fogta a fejét, hogy 2 unokáját (lánya gyermekeit) már megint az új süttetű barátnőjével viszi nyaralni a volt veje, és mondta, hogy nem tudja ezt megszokni. Ismerem a családot, tudom, hogy az Anyuka már nem foglalkozik ezzel, nem bosszankodik ezen. És most jönnek a gyerekek. Előtte a gyerekek újságolták el nekem, hogy Apa új barátnőjével mennek nyaralni, és hogy várják, és hogy szeretik őt. Teljesen elfogadták ezt már kiskoruk óta, hogy Apukájuknak mindig új barátnője van, és ha az éppen nyárra esik, vele mennek nyaralni. Hihetetlen ez az alkalmazkodókészség!


Így van, de ehhez a történethez az is hozzá tartozik hogy a gyerekek adott esetben ezt a példát veszik át és saját maguk sem lesznek képesek fix kapcsolatban élni, hiszen ahhoz vannak hozzászokva hogy ne legyenek tekintettel a másik félre, hanem ha már problémák is adódnak akkor váltsák le.


GadMar írta:


> Az óvódában tilos az óvónőnek bármi módon is befolyásolni a gyermeket a nemével kapcsolatosan, vagy abba az irány terelgetni. Nonszensz!


Én azt tartom nonszensznek hogy egy 5 éves gyereket szexuális oldalról akarnak megközelíteni egyes emberek (ami már önmagában is komoly erkölcsi és morális kérdéseket vet fel), de ráadásul úgy szeretnék a saját problémáikat kezelni hogy ezeket a gyerekeket megfosszák a nemükhöz kötődő pozitív mintáktól.
Tudom hogy erre olyan válasz történetek jönnek hogy ebből meg abból a gyerekből ki akarták verni amikor a nemével ellentétes játékokhoz vagy ruhákhoz vonzódott, de ez már a ló másik oldala. A gyereknek biztosítani kell egy normális szolid értékrendű életet, de a szülő saját felelőssége hogy észrevegye ha a gyereke másfelé vonzódik és támogassa benne attól függetlenül hogy elnövi-e vagy sem. Ilyenkor lehet konzultálni gyerek pszichológussal ha nem biztos benne hogy mit kell tennie egy ilyen helyzetben, de az hogy államilag meghatározzák hogy semleges neműnek kell nevelni a gyereket számomra egy egész egyszerű atrocitás.

A társadalmunk már így is éppen elég beteg hogy a gyereket 5 éves korától kötelezően elszakítják a szüleiktől és szó szerint kondicionálják a társadalmi elvárásokra és életre a saját akarata ellenére (érdekes hogy ez senkit nem zavar).


----------



## GadMar (2012 Július 25)

Aeren írta:


> a gyerekeket megfosszák a nemükhöz kötődő pozitív mintáktól.
> az hogy államilag meghatározzák hogy semleges neműnek kell nevelni a gyereket számomra egy egész egyszerű atrocitás.



Igen, ezekkel a pozitív mintákkal adhatnának irányultságot a kisgyermekek felé a pedagógusok, de nem szabad nekik.
Semmi bajom azzal, hogy valakiből szép lassan homoszexuális lesz, mert éppen meg van rá a hajlama. De, hogy ezt még tálcán is felkínáljuk intézményesen az által, hogy nem telegetik őket!
A szülőn van a felelősség, de a pedagógusok is nevelők. Szerencsére a legtöbb óvónő, pedagógus nem ért egyet ezzel a rendelkezéssel, csak megpróbálja betartani.


----------



## Aeren (2012 Július 25)

GadMar írta:


> Semmi bajom azzal, hogy valakiből szép lassan homoszexuális lesz, mert éppen meg van rá a hajlama.


Pontosan


----------



## Ernoe (2012 Július 25)

> A nem nélküli élőlények ill. az ember között vont párhuzamod is hasonló.


-
*Kedves Aeren*
-
Több kultura van ahol az emberek felismerték, hogy *nemcsak két nem létezik.* Indiában és néhány távolkeleti országban a személyi igazolványban ennek megfelelöen "egyéb" van beleirva a nem megnevezésénél és ezt mindenki normálisnak találja. Németországban most fog a parlament foglalkozni ezzel a kérdéssel. 
-
Már régen kitárgyaltuk, hogy a szexualaitás és az utodok létrehozatala nem egy és ugyanaz. A másodlagos nemiszervek univerzális feladatot látnak el, a vagina mellett direkt ott van a csiklo és a hugyvezeték. *Hova tegyük a prioritást?* Vizelni többet járunk mind a másik nemmel hempergünk. 
-
A mell nemcsak tejadásra alkalmas, a férfinek is van melle és ugyanolyan érzékeny ha cirogatják mind a nöknél. Miért kéne ezt a képességünket elnyomni? Mert a Pápák rendszeresen kiadnak egy katalogust amiben felvannak sorolva a "*bünös és a nembünös" testrészek? *A korona 1000 éves árnyékában ilyen butaságok lettek ránkkényszeritve.
-
*A házasság, a vallás szemében, egy betegszoba azok számára, akik a tulajdonképpeni célt, a "szüzességet" (érvényes férfiak és nök részére) tekintettel a "gyengeségükre" nem tudják betartani. *
-
A kisgyerek elött elhallgatják a szülés csodáját de *Jézus anyjának a legföbb erénye, hogy nemiaktus nélkül tudott szülni.* Ez a képessége még a családnevét is kiszoritotta. 
-


> Még ezt sem mondtam kedves ernoe. A Gay Pride eventeket meg lehet tartani olyan környezetben és területen is ahol nem kell adott esetben gyerekek százainak vagy ezreinek végignéznie azt.


-
Most vissza akarod kényszeriteni a homoszexualitást *az illegalitásba?* Diszkriminálni akarod öket ujra? Ezen az alapon bekéne tiltani minden slágert, szerelmes verset. Ezzel nem tudod az elöitéleteket levetközni ezzel csak ujabbakt hozol világra.
-
A keresztény szexualmorál beteg és embet megalázo. Olvassad el a Lengyel Pápa ide vonatkozo "leveleit". 
-


> A homoszexuális felvonulások kapcsán ez gyakran egyoldalú dologgá értékelődik le, hogy a lakók, átlagpolgárok legyenek toleránsak, mi meg tojunk rá hogy ők mit akarnak. Nem egy helyen születtek ilyen hozzáállásból komoly atrocitások.


-
En még nem követeltem az Urnapi körmenet betiltását. Az sem zavart hogy *a cölibátus *evszázadokon keresztül *egy homoszexualis menekülttábor*t épitett ki. 
-
*Azt mondod "tolerálod" a homoszexualitást.* Mit értesz alatta? Engedjék el az azonosnemü emberek egymás kezét ha téged meglátnak? Ne csokolják meg egymást az utcán mert te ott vagy a közelbe? 
-


> Ilyenkor aztán jön a lobbi meg az érdekvédő szervezetek hogy mindenki intoleráns köcsög és homofóbok meg szélsőséges neonáci állatok. Nem feltétlen. Csak kétoldali toleranciára lenne szükség..


-
A nácikat azokat politikai szempontbol nem tolerálom, hogy a "Kameradschaft" mögött mennyi homoszexualitás bujik meg az az ö dolguk, az nem érdekel. 
-


> Bocs ernoe, de ellentétben a Gay Pride eventekkel, papokat nem láttam még errefelé a katolicizmusért vonulni. Sem csuhában, sem alsógatyában.


-
Az egyház évente több felvonulást is rendez, husvétkor, urnapján, a templom patronusa ünnepén... söt néhány nappal ezelött is präsent volt az utcákon, *szerencsét hozo amuletteket ragasztott gépjármüvekre.* A 21. században! 
-



-
Toleráltam a dugot, nem dudáltam.


----------



## Aeren (2012 Július 25)

Ernoe írta:


> Már régen kitárgyaltuk, hogy a szexualaitás és az utodok létrehozatala nem egy és ugyanaz. A másodlagos nemiszervek univerzális feladatot látnak el, a vagina mellett direkt ott van a csiklo és a hugyvezeték. *Hova tegyük a prioritást?* Vizelni többet járunk mind a másik nemmel hempergünk.


Nem ernoe. Sajnos nem tárgyaltuk ki, ugyanis a logikád ahogy mondod a szexualitást emeli ki, amiből azonban egyáltalán nem kizárólag a homophilia létezik, de ezt a tényt valahogy minden egyes alkalommal mellőzni próbálod. Milyen elgondolás alapján? A szexualitás ahogy fogalmazol nem áll meg a hetero, bi ill homoszexualitásnál, de nem ám ernoe.

Van ugyanis pedophilia, van zoophilia, van necrophilia, abasiophilia, dacryphilia, raptophilia, erotophonophilia, salirophilia, biastophilia, ésatöbbi. A logikádat követve azokat az embereket sem szabadna hogy hátrányos megkülönböztetés érje akik így élik ki a szexualitásukat, pl egy halottal, egy kutyával, egy gyerekkel, egy 90 évessel vagy éppen mások megerőszakolásával.
Ezeknek a philiáknak többségét nem hogy undorítónak tartja a társadalom többsége, de nagyrészt még a törvény is fellép ellenük. Kérdem én ernoe, ha te a hangsúlyt a szexualitásra helyezed, akkor miért nem mondjuk a pedophilok mellett tüntetsz?
Látod mellettük egyébként lenne miért, hiszen attól hogy az ember pedophil, még nem biztos hogy életében valaha is képes lenne bántani egy gyereket, ennek ellenére egy lapon vannak emlegetve gyerek erőszakolókkal és bántalmazókkal, akikről kiderül, kiközösítik, zaklatják, üldözik őket.

Én személy szerint ismételten csak a fejemet vakarom hogy hogyan tehet le csak egy kicsit is normális ember ilyen érvet.
Hozol egy gyűjtőfogalmat, így a szexualitást aztán nekiállsz vele úgy érvelni mint ha nem gyűjtő fogalom lenne hanem valami ami csak a te véleményed elejétől a te véleményed végéig terjed.
Hülyébbnél hülyébb érvek sokasága ernoe.
Amíg te mások szexualitását és nem emberi mivoltát próbálod védeni, addig esélyed sincsen értelmes érvet felállítani.
Nem tudom mi nehéz abban hogy azt mondjad: a homoszexuális is ember és ebből magától értetődő kell hogy legyen hogy őt is ugyan olyan jogok illetik meg mint bárki mást. Vagy az már nem buli, mert homoszexuálisként azt szeretném elérni hogy ismerjenek el többnek mint egyszerű ember? Akkor meg ki is különböztet meg kit negatívan itt?


Ernoe írta:


> Most vissza akarod kényszeriteni a homoszexualitást *az illegalitásba?* Diszkriminálni akarod öket ujra? Ezen az alapon bekéne tiltani minden slágert, szerelmes verset. Ezzel nem tudod az elöitéleteket levetközni ezzel csak ujabbakt hozol világra.


Erre nem tudok mit mondani azon kívül ernoe hogy egyre durvábban kezd alább hagyni az értő olvasásra való készséged.

Az előítéletekhez kapcsolódóan pedig már mondtam: nekem ne tartson az előítéletekről előadást egy olyan ember aki más topicokban rasszista nézeteket terjeszt és felváltva szidja a magyarokat meg a vallásos embereket.


Ernoe írta:


> *Azt mondod "tolerálod" a homoszexualitást.* Mit értesz alatta? Engedjék el az azonosnemü emberek egymás kezét ha téged meglátnak? Ne csokolják meg egymást az utcán mert te ott vagy a közelbe?


Nem kedves ernoe, odáig kéne eljutni hogy aki azt akarja hogy egyenrangú emberként kezeljék, az kezelje saját magát is úgy, ugyanis aki első sorban homoszexuálisnak definiálja magát és csak másod sorban embernek, az nem normális.
Megkérdezheted: miért nem normális?
Nagyon egyszerű kedves ernoe, azért mert nem a környezete különbözteti meg őt, hanem ő saját magát.

Tudod ez egy alapvető törvényszerűsége az emberi létnek és a társadalom tudományoknak.
Amikor te magadat másnak definiálod mint a többiek, azzal kikényszeríted hogy mások új diszpozíciót alkossanak feléd (értsd: tisztázzák a feléd való véleményüket és viszonyukat) és ez nem mindig pozitív. Nem is lehet elvárni hogy mindig pozitív legyen hiszen vélemény és szólás szabadság van.

Ez nem a homoszexualitás sajátja, hanem minden téren igaz. Kiálts ki magadnak celebnek, vallásosnak, nem vallásosnak, ennek, annak, amannak, X nemzetiségünek, banán fa csiszolónak, és máris rád szakad a kritika meg a szereted áradata, hiszen van akinek tetszik amit csinálsz/képviselsz/gondolsz, van akinek meg nem.
Így aki úgy megy az utcán hogy közben alsógatyában vonaglik egy "homoszexuális büszkeség" felirat alatt, az ne csodálkozzon rajta hogy jó pár ember kegyetlenül meg fogja szólni érte.

És azt kérded, mit kellene csinálniuk amikor ott vagyok.
Semmit. Azt csinálnak amit akarnak felőlem amíg a törvényeket megtartják (hiszen heteroszexuálisok se létesíthetnek nemi aktust az utca közepén).
Ellenben ha úgy jönnek velem szemben hogy "azért vonulok hogy toleráljanak és fogadjanak el normális embernek" akkor még legjobb esetben is csak értelmi fogyatékosnak tudom őket titulálni, hiszen a problémát amit a világon és rajtam akarnak számon kérni, ők maguk generálják. Nem én különböztetem meg őket, hanem ők saját magukat.
Homoszexuális emberek százezrei élnek a társadalomban anélkül hogy bármilyen kényszert éreznének rá hogy a munkahelyükön, az utcán vagy a köztévében reklámozzák a szexuális preferenciáikat, és tudod mi az érdekes? Nem éri őket atrocitás.
Élnek, virulnak, produktív tagjai a társadalomnak, nem zavarnak senkit és őket sem zavarja senki. Pont. Ennyi ez a felfújt történet.

Hogy én mit szeretnék? Első sorban azt hogy az emberek legalább 120 IQval rendelkezzenek és ne rajtam próbálják meg számon kérni a saját maguk által gerjesztett problémákat, továbbá szeretném ha mindenkire egyenlő szabályok vonatkoznának és nem alakulnának ki olyan speciális klikkek mint a homoszexuálisoké akiket külön kell képviselni, lobbizni, meg edukálni a társadalomban, azért mert (tisztelet a kivételnek) túl hülyék ahhoz hogy megértsék: nem a társadalom különbözteti meg őket, hanem ők különböztetik meg magukat a társadalomtól.
Csókolom.


----------



## Ernoe (2012 Július 26)

> A szexualitás ahogy fogalmazol nem áll meg a hetero, bi ill homoszexualitásnál, de nem ám ernoe. Van ugyanis pedophilia, van zoophilia, van necrophilia, abasiophilia, dacryphilia, raptophilia, erotophonophilia, salirophilia, biastophilia, ésatöbbi. A logikádat követve azokat az embereket sem szabadna hogy hátrányos megkülönböztetés érje akik így élik ki a szexualitásukat, pl egy halottal, egy kutyával, egy gyerekkel, egy 90 évessel vagy éppen mások megerőszakolásával.


-
*Kedves Aeren*
-
Nem tehetünk minden emberi érzés mellé egy közlekedési rendört, vannak hajlamok amiket nem tartunk helyesnek *mert megsértenek bizonyos emberi vagy állati jogokat *nem azért mert önmagukban kriminálisak lennének.
-
Az ördög tudja, hogy honnan veszik az emberek ezeket a hajlamaikat. Egészen biztos vagyok abban, hogy *egy nyilvános felvonulás nem tesz senkit homoszexualissá. *Lehet, hogy kedvet kap a kiprobálására de mi van abban? A felnött ember sem horgonyoz le az önkielégitésnél amit valoszinüleg gyerekként többször kiprobált.
-
Ha ugy lenne ahogy te mondod akkor megkéne tiltani, hogy a szülök macskát, vagy egy Plüschtiert (macit, babát) vegyenek a gyereküknek. 
-



-
Rengeteg ember vonzodik állatokhoz és nem tudja, hogy mögötte szexualis érzelmek is meghuzodnak. Még az sem büntetendö ha valaki fatázia rajzokat öriz ahol ember állattal párzik, kritikus ha tömeges példányban terjesztené, de ott sem a kép maga az amit elitél a biroság hanem a molesztálás. A zoohilia csak akkor büntetendö ha megeröszakolsz egy állatot. Nem kell uj törvény hozzá.
-
Tulajdonképpen *nincs kedvem itt veled szélsöséges szexualis praktikákrol társalogni, ez nem tartozik a kedvenc témáim közé. *
-
Csupán anyit szerettem volna hozzáfüzni, hogy *nemcsak két nem van,* férfi és nö, ahogy a biblia tanitja, hanem ahogy ezt az evolutiobol ismerjük, a természet probálkozik minden féle variánsokkal.
-
*A két nem azért dominál* mert ök képesek technikai segitség nélkül továbbadni a géneiket. Természetes, hogy fütyi nélküli férfiak, vagy lehetetlen anyaméhhel született emberek is hozhatnak létre utodot a technika eszközeivel. 
-
Ezzel nem azt mondom, hogy minden homoszexualís elváltozott nemiszervekkel jön a világra, sokan közülük rendszeres látogatoi a spermabankoknak, vagy már gyereket is hoztak világra. Ez, ahogy én látom, elsösorban érzelmi alapu viselkedés.
-
*A társadalom képe megváltozott és a jövöben mégjobban megfog változni.* Biztos lehetsz abban, hogy néhány évtized mulva a külsö szexualis jelektöl függetlenül párok fognak képzödni akik egymás támaszai lesznek, gyerekeket fognak felnevelni. 
-
*Lesznek olyanok* akik a bi- és a homo-szexualitás között fognak vándorolni, nem fogunk megbotránykozni ha egy tolokocsihoz kötött a szexualis élményeiröl szol a nyilvánosság elött, egy ember aki egy handicap miatt nem talál magának partnert és emiatt furcsa modon keres szexualis kielégitést és a társadalom nem fogja öket emiatt kriminalizálni. 
-
*Egy viselkedés nem önmagában hanem a másikkal szembeni relatio utján kap egy moralis értéket. *


----------



## Aeren (2012 Július 26)

Ernoe írta:


> Nem tehetünk minden emberi érzés mellé egy közlekedési rendört, vannak hajlamok amiket nem tartunk helyesnek *mert megsértenek bizonyos emberi vagy állati jogokat *nem azért mert önmagukban kriminálisak lennének.
> -
> Az ördög tudja, hogy honnan veszik az emberek ezeket a hajlamaikat. Egészen biztos vagyok abban, hogy *egy nyilvános felvonulás nem tesz senkit homoszexualissá. *Lehet, hogy kedvet kap a kiprobálására de mi van abban? A felnött ember sem horgonyoz le az önkielégitésnél amit valoszinüleg gyerekként többször kiprobált.
> -
> Ha ugy lenne ahogy te mondod akkor megkéne tiltani, hogy a szülök macskát, vagy egy Plüschtiert (macit, babát) vegyenek a gyereküknek.


Én csak azt mondom ernoe hogy ha a szexualitás védelmére helyezed a hangsúlyt akkor legyél tisztában vele hogy a fogalom nem áll meg a hetero/bi/homo-szexualitásnál, következés képpen nem áll meg mint érvelés.


Ernoe írta:


> Tulajdonképpen *nincs kedvem itt veled szélsöséges szexualis praktikákrol társalogni, ez nem tartozik a kedvenc témáim közé. *
> Csupán anyit szerettem volna hozzáfüzni, hogy *nemcsak két nem van,* férfi és nö, ahogy a biblia tanitja, hanem ahogy ezt az evolutiobol ismerjük, a természet probálkozik minden féle variánsokkal.


Ismered a véleményemet, de ha el is fogadom hogy nem csak 2 nem van, akkor is mint mondtam ezen a vonalon nem csak hogy nem 2 nem, de nem csak 1 faj is van, hiszen ott vannak azok akik például különböző állatoknak érzik saját magukat és ezekkel is létesítenek szexuális kapcsolatot.
Ha én elfogadom ezt az érvelést ernoe a kérdés az hogy ebből hogy következik hogy társadalmi szinten el kell fogadni a dolgot ezeket a nézeteket?
Hiszen mint mondtam a necro és pedophilia is fellelhető a természetben. Akkor most elengedélyezzük ezeket is, mert "természetesek"?

Az állatok "megerőszakolását" illetően pedig tévedsz. A legtöbb államban senkit nem érdekel hogy milyen módon létesítettél szexuális kapcsolatot egy más fajba tartozó biológiai entitással. Az hogy ezt megtetted már eleve büntetendő.
Amennyiben kárt is teszel benne ezen felül, úgy csak plusz tételként adódik be a kínzás ténye.


Ernoe írta:


> *Egy viselkedés nem önmagában hanem a másikkal szembeni relatio utján kap egy moralis értéket.*


Egy gyűjtő fogalom azonban nem viselkedik sehogyan senki felé, hiszen az általánosítás lenne. Nem lehet kijelenteni hogy minden homoszexuálisnak ez meg az a véleménye csak azért mert homoszexuális.
A morális reláció az esetek túlnyomó többségében individuális dolog.


----------



## Ernoe (2012 Július 27)

> Én csak azt mondom ernoe hogy *ha a szexualitás védelmére helyezed a hangsúlyt* akkor legyél tisztában vele hogy a fogalom nem áll meg a hetero/bi/homo-szexualitásnál, következés képpen nem áll meg mint érvelés.


-
*Kedves Aeren*
-
Nekem nem tetszik, hogy te a szexualitást állandoan a psychopathologiával, a bünözéssel hozod kapcsolatba holott ennek a topiknak az lenne a célja, hogy ezektöl az elöitéletektöl megszabaduljunk.
-
Az ilyenirányu propagandát szorjad tovább a vallásos topikban a szüzesség, a cölibátus magasztalásával. 
-
Nordrhein-Westfalen-ben, a Wuppertali biroság egyszer azzal foglalkozott, hogy Jézusnak voltak e nemi vágyai vagy sem? Természetesen nem magátol hanem egy polgári perben, egy vallásos ember "gyalázkodásnak" tekintette azt a gondolatot, hogy "az Emberfia ilyen alantas ösztönökkel" rendelkezett volna. Néhány hét mulva, tanuk hiányában a pert befejezték.


----------



## Aeren (2012 Július 27)

Ernoe írta:


> Nekem nem tetszik, hogy te a szexualitást állandoan a psychopathologiával, a bünözéssel hozod kapcsolatba holott ennek a topiknak az lenne a célja, hogy ezektöl az elöitéletektöl megszabaduljunk.


Nekem sem tetszik hogy Magyarországot a feudális rendszerrel vagy a vallásokat a gyerekbántalmazással hozod összefüggésbe és? Érdekel ez téged? Én legalább amit mondok, azt racionális alapokra fektetem és a mai társadalmi és tudományos berendezkedésünk alapján írom le.
Én nem támadom a homoszexuálisokat ernoe, amit én támadok az a retardált érvelés rendszer amit prezentálsz, kétségbeesetten próbálva valami áltudományos létjogosultságot létrehozni a homoszexuálisoknak. Mint mondtam ehhez azonban csak annyi kell hogy tudatosítsd: Az ember nem a szexualitása miatt ember.

A vallásos topicból kiléptem, mert elegem lett abból hogy felváltva a magyarságomat és a vallásos embereket szidod hülyébbnél hülyébb érvrendszerek mentén, így a szellemi fogyatékos érvek mentén történő "népszerűsítést" kérlek TE helyezd át oda. Amennyi szemetet felhalmoztál ott, ez már fel sem fog tűnni.


----------



## Ernoe (2012 Július 29)

> *Én nem támadom a homoszexuálisokat* ernoe, amit én támadok az a retardált érvelés rendszer amit prezentálsz, *kétségbeesetten próbálva valami áltudományos létjogosultságot létrehozni a homoszexuálisoknak*.


-
*Kedves Aeren*
-
Te azt irod: "nem támadom a homoszexuálisokat" ugy téve mindha egy humánus eber lennél, és egy vesszövel odébb a szememre hányod, "álltudományos" probálkozással akarom a homoszexualitás "létjogosultságát" alátámasztani.
-
Most mi van? *Rendelkeznek a homoszexuális emberek egy "létjogosultsággal" vagy nem? *
-


----------



## Aeren (2012 Július 29)

Ernoe írta:


> Te azt irod: "nem támadom a homoszexuálisokat" ugy téve mindha egy humánus eber lennél, és egy vesszövel odébb a szememre hányod, "álltudományos" probálkozással akarom a homoszexualitás "létjogosultságát" alátámasztani.
> -
> Most mi van? *Rendelkeznek a homoszexuális emberek egy "létjogosultsággal" vagy nem? *


Gyere, segítek. Melyik részét nem érted annak hogy a homoszexuális ember, az egy ember?
Hogyan képzeled egyáltalán el azt hogy embernek megtagadják a létjogosultságát?


----------



## Ernoe (2013 Január 22)

*Kedves Aeren*
-
Szeretném a figyelmedbe ajánlani, hogy *rengeteg ember van aki "kijön szexualitás" nélkül, anélkül, hogy ez öt undoritaná, vagy elitélné mások ilyen tevékenységét.* Ök egyszerüen nem találnak a szexben semmit. Nem betegek és nem akarják, hogy öket ilyennek tekintse valaki.
-
Az interneten létezik egy "*Asexual Visibility and Education Network*" (AVEN) ahol informálhatod magadat. 
-
Hangsulyozom itt nem cölibátusban élö emberekröl van szo hanem egyszerüen olyanokrol akiket a természetükböl adodoan nem érdekel a szex. 
A világ nem olyan mind a biblia azt nekünk meséli. 
-


----------



## Ernoe (2013 Július 28)




----------



## A01 (2013 Szeptember 1)

Implying love cant be independent of age, race or even life.
Support love, pedophiles need all the support they can get.


----------



## Ernoe (2013 November 3)

-
*"Isten az embert férfinek és nönek teremtette." tanitják a vallások* és ahol a természet megcáfolja öket ott veszik a "szikét, a csipeszt" és fájdalmas traumatikus operatiok utján megprobálnak ennek az állitásnak igazságot szerezni, átalakitják a babyt amenyire csak lehet *hogy a nemiség két extrém formájának az egyikére hasonlitson.*
-
Evente többezer interszexualis bayby jön csupán Németországban a világra, a számuk kommulativ, az átlagéletkor megnövekedésével a számuk egyre kevésbé elhanyagolhato, idelye volt, hogy a törvényhozás is foglalkozzon velük. Azsiai országokban ahol a népszaporulat nagyobb már régota létezik hivatalossan is egy un. "harmadik nem".
-
*Péntektöl kezdve németországban nincsenek kötelezve a szülök a gyerekük születési anyakönyvi kivonatában egy nemet megadni, az ide vonatkozo rovat üresen maradhat.*
-
Söt a törvény tovább megy, gyerekeket nem szabad 16 éves korukig a szülök kivánsága szerint átoperálni.
-
Ideje volt, hogy az ethika-tanácsban üllö vallásos képviselök is felfogják, hogy *az ember nem sakkfiguraként lett a földre helyezve,* hanem az összes maélö élölény egy evolutios folyamat eredménye, minden féle cél nélkül.
*-
Az evolutionak nincs és nem volt szándéka "férfit és nöt" létrehoznia, ez csak két extremum ami között a szexualitás (nemiség) legkülönbözöbb variátioja huzodik meg folyamatos átmenetekkel. *
-
Ennek a topiknak témája a homoszexualitás, ami a mai napig, undort, megvetést, sok országban büntetöjogi következményt, akár halálos itéletet von maga után a mai napig. Ez egy szégyen.
-
A homoszexualitás sok ember fejében a mai napig megeröszakolással van összefüggésbe hozva, ilyen egyenlöséget huzni téves. Erdekes, hogy a vallások mindig is támogatták ezt a tévhitet, ugyanakkor a családon belüli nemi eröszakot "feleségi kötelesség" megszegésének tekintették és tolerálták. A gyontatoszékben az ilyen anyákban büntudatot keltettek.
-
Sajnos egyetlen humánus törvény sem jött létre vallásos initiative során. A szexualis élvezetek a vallások szemében nagyobb bün volt mind a testi és szellemi "fogyatékosoknak" a legyilkolása. (Lázsd eugenik, sterilizátio, eutanasia a náci németországban)
-
*Az interszexualitás azt jelenti, hogy a világ nem fekete vagy fehér, hanem a szexualitásnak is számos variátioja van ugy mind a hajszinnek.*
-
*Interszexualis emberek is lehetnek boldogok, hogyha nem diszkrimináljuk öket.*
Hátmég az érzelmi különbbségekkel rendelkezö teljesértékü felnött emberek. 
-
Minden második tengerimalac, ötböl négy pinguine, számos delfin.... homoszexuális, pusztán az örömszerzés miatt.
-


----------



## coria (2014 Április 27)

Lehet kiáltani fűt, fát ,kígyót ,békát a melegekre.De beskatulyázni vagy megbélyegezni nem kellene őket.Mert valaki melegnek születik az egy állapot.Nem tehet róla és csak pár ember agyszüleménye,hogy a homoszexualitás betegség! Nem nem betegség..egy genetikai elváltozás.Számomra simán elfogadható és tolerálható egy bizonyos szintig.A jó ízlés határáig.Egy meleg szememben olyan ember mint a másik..és az a másik sem megy ki az utcára felvonulni provokálni.Ez a utcai magamutogatás ez az undorító csak..nem a homoszexualitás.
Szeresse a párját...ölelje de a jó ízlés határát tartsák be.


----------



## Ernoe (2014 Április 27)

coria írta:


> Lehet kiáltani fűt, fát ,kígyót ,békát a melegekre.De beskatulyázni vagy megbélyegezni nem kellene őket.Mert valaki melegnek születik az egy állapot.Nem tehet róla és csak pár ember agyszüleménye,hogy a homoszexualitás betegség! Nem nem betegség..egy genetikai elváltozás.Számomra simán elfogadható és tolerálható egy bizonyos szintig.A jó ízlés határáig.Egy meleg szememben olyan ember mint a másik..és az a másik sem megy ki az utcára felvonulni provokálni.Ez a utcai magamutogatás ez az undorító csak..nem a homoszexualitás.
> Szeresse a párját...ölelje de a jó ízlés határát tartsák be.


Nem kell ezeket a felvonulásokat tulértékelni.
-
*"Amin nem ütközünk meg az nem hoz bennünket mozgásba."* hangzik egy bölcs mondás és valoban, ezekre a provokálásokra per pillanat még szükség van.
-
*A homophobia egy betegség mind a pokoktol valo félelem, ezt is csak sokk-terapiával lehet gyogyitani.*
-




-
Wolf Schneider irja a "Die Sieger" cimü könyvében egy világhirü müvészröl (a neve per pillanat kiment a fejemböl) hogy amikor a nászéjszakán felfedezte a szeméremhajat a felesége lába között, ugy megijedt, tölle, hogy soha nem nyult hozzá.
-
A szexualitás ugyan privát dolog de szerintem nem árt ha néha valami kiszivárog a zárt ajtok mögül, nehogy valakit hasonlo meglepetések érjenek.
-
*Erdekes ha különbözö sexualitással rendelkezök kéjelegnek egymással (az összes vers, népdal, sláger, regény erröl szol) akkor azt természetesnek találjuk, akkor nem botránykozunk meg. *
-
Már az egy nagy sokk volt, amikor szeriöz magazinok elhatározták, hogy a lapjaikban ugyan anyi nöi mind férfi pucérságot fognak mutatni az egyenjoguság fentartása érdekében. Mi férfiak egy kicsit szivtuk a fogunkat mert féltünk, hogy a fotomodellek melett gyatrán fogunk kinézni. Ugyan ezzel küzdenek a nök már hosszabb ideje.
-
Az emberek 10%-a homoszexuális csak nem meri bevallani. Sokan elbizonytalankodnak a saját hovatartozásukon mert nem tudják hová sorolják a pubertás korban elkövetett "vétkeiket" a takaro alatt. A gyontatoszekrényben kapott felvilágositás, a katholikus szexuális morál sajnos nem felel meg a tudományos nézeteknek, az csak beteggé teszi az embereket.


----------



## Aslan (2014 Június 17)

igazán túljuthatnánk ezen a kérdésen. nem értem miért kéne bárkit zavarnia ki mit csinál a hálószobájában.


----------



## kaktusz1990 (2014 Július 19)

Az nem zavar, h ki mit csinál a hálószobában... viszont nem szeretem azt, hogy bizonyos emberek hálószobának nézik az utcát


----------



## Ernoe (2014 Július 20)

kaktusz1990 írta:


> Az nem zavar, h ki mit csinál a hálószobában... viszont nem szeretem azt, hogy bizonyos emberek hálószobának nézik az utcát


*Hogy a demonstrálok melyik csoportja ellenszenves nektek azt döntsétek el magatok.*
-
-
*Bevallom a zombisétáltatás az utcákon az meg nem az én esetem. *
-




-

-


----------



## Yeye001 (2014 Augusztus 18)

jullan írta:


> Elolvastam elejétöl végéig ezt a topikot. Most hüledezni fogok nem tudom hány orán keresztül,hogy a kedves dumcsitagok között mennyi ember él még mindig a középkorban.
> szivar
> 
> 2004-et irunk és még mindig az a legnagyobb problémánk,hogy a tölünk bármilyen formában eltérö egyéneket piszkáljuk,utáljuk,megdobáljuk kövel amikor felvonulnak - lást a pesti Pride-fesztivált.
> ...




2014-et irunk, de a helyzet azota sem valtozott. Mai napig szemellenzovel el a tobbseg, a toleranciat tavolrol sem ismeri.
Betegsegnek, devians viselkedesnek titulalja a massagot. Vannak kik nagyon elegedettek magukkal mennyire toleransak, mennyire elfogadoak: oket nem zavarja DE csinaljak a negy fal kozott, ne vonuljanak fel... Engem sokkal jobban zavar ha egy hetero par az utcan esik egymasnak, ha a nyelvukkel egymas torkat vakarjak, kezeik meg kalandoznak, mintha mas ott se lenne... Ilyenkor nem merul fel a szulokben, mi lesz a gyerek lelki fejlodesevel, mit tanul mindebbol??
Kedvencem egy par honappal ezelott oly sokszor elhangzo homofob kerdes az Eurovizios nyertes kapcsan: mit mondjak a gyerekemnek??
Elkalandoztam, ott tartottam zavar DE nem kezdem el szidni oket, ignoralom.
Mikor fogja fel vegre mindenki: elni es elni hagyni. Sajat eletevel foglalkozzon, ne masoken csamcsogjon.
Tul naiv vagy ez?


----------



## Antifer1 (2017 Január 7)

*Megadtad neki...*


----------

